#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-18
<bundo> Hanos 님 서버 복구 되었습니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> yemharc 님 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16685
<bundo> 30일 모임 공지 입니다. ^^;
<yemharc> bundo 확인했습니다 ^^
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Hanos> bundo 님 감사합니다. ^^
<MK-BB> Hanos님 오래만입니다.ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> facebook 사용하시는지요?
<Hanos> 아니요.
<Hanos> 아직은 ...
<Hanos> 제가 사생활 공개하고 그러는 것 별로 안 좋아해서요. 남의 사생활 엿보는 것도 별로 안 좋아하고. ^^
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Hanos> 한국에서 남들 싸이월드 한참 할 때도 저는 왜 하는지 별로 이해가 되지 않더라구요. ^^
<Hanos> 여자들은 좋아하던데... ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<spyrogira256> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<spyrogira256> 반갑습니다.
<spyrogira256> 처음 접속해 보내요.
<Seony> spyrogira256: 처음 접속하신다면 http://jswlinux.com/rules.html 읽어주세요.
<spyrogira256> 네 지금 읽어보고 있습니다. 감사합니다.
<spyrogira256> 질문있습니다. nautilus extention를 만들려고 하는데 python interpreter에서 import nautilus가 안 먹는데요. 혹시 알 수 있을까요?
<Seony> spyrogira256: 도움이 될진 모르겠습니다만... http://code.google.com/p/rabbitvcs/issues/detail?id=523
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 로고 디자인하면서 패에 들어갈 말 봤는데 좋은 것 같네요. 마지막에 제안했던 것요
<MK-BB> Seony 바쁘심?
<Seony> go ahead
<MK-BB> 아 까먹었다.ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 쩝
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 이제 슬슬 한계가오는
<MK-BB> 밤을 새구나면
<Seony> 돈 보내줄 수 있으면 바로 얘기해줘요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Chupaki> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<MK-BB> Seony 그리구 서버필요없으면 접속좀 끈으셈
<MK-BB> 제가 죽이게 하지말구
<Seony> MK-BB, 이것저것 하느라 바뻐서 까먹음.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 죽이지 말고 냅둬요.
<Seony> 내가 알아서 끄니까...
<MK-BB> 보니까 어쩔때는 1주일도 켜놓으는
<Seony> 아마 가게에서 접속해놓고 안끄고 그냥 갔나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony옹 아 아이폰4 화이트 발표되서 너무 기쁨
<MK-BB> Seony: iPhone5만 발표되면 좋을텐데.흠
<Seony> 아이폰4 white이 이번에 나왔으니까 5는 내년에 나올 듯요...
<MK-BB> 아 하여튼 전 9월에 버라이전 컨트랙 되면 바꾸기로 되있슴
<MK-BB> 우리엄마도 아이폰가지구 싶어서 아주...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 나도 같이 따라갈래요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 전 화이트 살거임
<MK-BB> 동생은 블렉 사라구 해야징
<MK-BB> 엄마도 화이트 사게 하궁
<Seony> 다들 알아서 사고싶은거 사라 그래요
<MK-BB> 아 이거 차에 연결안되면 머리아픈데
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 오늘은 조용하군요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-19
<borios> 하음.. ㅠㅠ gcc 빌드가 사람머리털 다 잡아먹네요.ㅠ
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<han9k> 어서오세요
<jincreator> 늦은 인사에 대해서는 감사드리지만 곧 수업이라 나가야하네요 ^^;
<Semosi> 왜 내 닉네임은 한글로 보일까?
<Semosi> 그래도 다른 사람들이 알아볼수 있을까?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> Semosi 라고 영어로 나오는데요 (....)
<Seony> Semosi: 안녕하세요.
<Semosi> 안녕하세요^^ 무척 오랜만이죠?
<Seony> 네 :) 그동안 별일 없으셨구요?
<Semosi> 네 ^^
<Semosi> 지금 시스템이 조금 말썽이라 잠시 타이핑이 늦어지네요
<Seony> 그렇군요. 천천히 말씀하세요.
<Semosi> 그러니 말 더듬이 같이 타이핑이 이루어지네요^^
<Semosi> 아직 학기중이시죠?
<Seony> 네. 이제 기말 되어갑니다. 무쟈게 바빠요 ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> ㅎㅎ 마지막 학기 아니던가요?
<Seony> 그랬으면 좋겠는데 아직 1년 반 더 남았어요
<Semosi> yemharc: 조금전에 인사를 드렸어야 하는데 늦었습니다.
<Semosi> 아직 1년을 더요?
<Semosi> 참 이번에 농협 시스템 일 보셨죠?
<Seony> 1년 반요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뉴스로 봐서 알고있습니다.
<yemharc> Semosi: 아뇨. 하셨어도 저도 한참 늦게 반응했을거에요 ^^;;
<Semosi> 아무래도 Seony님 같은분이 은행계를 떠나면서 그런 사태가 벌어지는것 아닌가요?^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 농협사태는 전산쪽이잖아요. 저는 전산직원 아니었어요.
<yemharc> 그런데 농협사태 과연 고의일까요 실수일까요..... 정황으로 봐선 고의인거같은데
<Semosi> 뭐 콜라팔던 사람도 애플같은데 가서 일하는데
<yemharc> imsu // 안녕하세요
<Semosi> 어떤 생각을 하는가가 중요한것 아닌가요?
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Semosi> imsu: 님 안녕하세요^^
<imsu> Semosi: 콜라.. 좋아합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 콜라라면 역시 펩시가.......... (코카 운송트럭을 쳐다봅니다)
<imsu> 아 오랜만에 반겨주시는 분들이 히히히히
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 주식 20 프로 파이너스 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 작전주 제대로 걸려든듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 젠장 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 예전에는 하루에 하나씩 콜라 사먹었는데. ..
<imsu> 배가 나와서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 끊었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 하루 한병씩 포카리스웨트 PET을 들이켰죠.........
<yemharc> 나중에 가격이 부담되서 분말을 사다 타먹었습니다 (............)
<Semosi> 콜라를 가장 맘껏 먹을수 있는 곳은 피자집 하고 패밀리레스토랑 같습니다.
<yemharc> 하지만 피자집 콜라는 밍밍해요............
<Seony> imsu: 난 지금 이 순간에도 울집에 음료수가 2박스야...
<imsu> 헉;;
<Semosi> 피자집은 들고 다니면서 부어주는곳도 있었어요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에 tgi 에서 알바할 때 콜라 무한 리필 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 따장님 몰래.. 탄산음료 들이킨 .. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 몰래 먹는게 젤 맛있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 참 지금 제가 버츄얼박스를 통해서 우분투를 실행시키고 들어와 있는데요 한가지 여쭈버고 싶은데
<Semosi> 이런 오타가 작렬하는군요
<Seony> 음.. 한국은 일하는 사람들한테 음료수 공짜로 안주는구나... 그거 무쟈게 싼건데..
<imsu> 헙;; 세모시님도 질문할 때가 있나요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 눈치 보이잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 앗...
<Semosi> 네 모르는것이 엄청많아서 입닫고 있었는데 너무 궁금해서요^^
<imsu> Seony: 수학 프로그램 하나 만들려면 기간이 오래 걸리겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 업소에서 농축액으로 파는 콜라 그거 수십배씩 남겨먹는 거야..
<imsu> 넹 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> wolframalpha? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> wolfram 그 사람 천재인거 알지?
<imsu> Semosi: 제가 답변해 드릴건 없고.. 누군가.... 도와 드리겠지요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: wolf .. 늑대.. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 늑대가
<imsu> 똑똑하긴 하지요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 사람 생긴걸로 봐서는 늑대같이 안생겼는데..
<Seony> 걍 옆집사는 뚱땡이 양덕후 아저씨처럼 생겼잖아.
<imsu> 양덕후 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오덕후도 아니고.. 양덕후 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> ㅎㅎ 그럴까요? 버츄얼박스에 서버를 설치하면 기 기능을 제대로 사용할 수 있을까요?
<imsu> 버?
<imsu> 버를
<Semosi> 이럴테면 고정된 아이피 같은것도 설정 가능한가요?
<imsu> ??
<Seony> Semosi: 버츄얼박스라고 딱히 안될 건 없어보이는데요. 하드웨어만 된다면야...
<Semosi> 회사 시스템은 유동아이피 같던데
<imsu> 유동아이피를 고정아이피처럼 해주는게 있지 않나요?
<imsu> 전 회사에서는 고정을 써서.. ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 음 실제적으론 저번에 시도해보다가 포기한것인데요 제가 주기적으로 다른 사람들  데이타를 받아야 하는데
<Semosi> 공정보고 같은것 말이죠..그런데 늘 데이타를 옮기는 것이 귀찮아서
<Semosi> 일정한 포맷을 만들어 놓고 때 되면 웹페이지 접속해서 입력해 줬으면 해서요
<Seony> 다른분들이 모두 리눅스라면야 쉽겠지만, 윈도우라면 직접 보내줘야 가능하겠네요.
<imsu> 고정아이피라면..네트워크 드라이브 설정해준다음에 하면 안되나요?
<imsu> \netuse 였었나?
<imsu> 스크립트 만들어서 배포했던 기억이 있네요 ..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://marguspala.com/?p=174
<yemharc> 이게 도움이 되려나요
<Semosi> 그런가요? 그럼 한 파일을 여러사람들이 공유해서 작업이 가능한가요?
<imsu> 공유해서 작업하시려면.. trac 이나 redmine 같은 툴을..
<imsu> svn 은 뭐 다들 잘 아실테고 ..
<imsu> 전 잘 몰라서 아는것만 주절이주절이 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 단순하게 그냥 한 파일을 여러 사람ㄹ이 공유하실려면 차라리 dropbox 같은 걸 쓰시는 게 나을 거 같은데요
<imsu> yemharc: 영어는 싫어합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 저번에 Seony님은 위키를 사용해 보는것이 좋다 하셨습니다.
<Semosi> 그런데 시도해 보다가 잘 안되었구요..
<Semosi> 아무래도  모르는 부분이 좀 많더라구요..
<imsu> Semosi: trac 은 어떠신지요?
<Seony> 네. 회사단위라면 위키 서버 쓰는 것도 괜찮죠..
<Semosi> 그래서 어디 쉽게 가능한것이 없나 기웃거리는 중입니다.
<Semosi> 지금 말한것은 잘 몰라서 일단 적고 계속해서 탐색을 해 봐야 할것 같아요
<imsu> Semosi: trac 을 쓰실거면 redmine 을 쓰시는게 더 이쁩니다 우히히
<imsu> 거기에 어차피 위키랑 다 있으니 웅헤헤
<Semosi> 아 그런가요? 이제 또다른 내용을 알았으니 좀더 고민해 봐야 겠습니다.^^
<imsu> bitnami.org
<imsu> 여기 가보세용
<imsu> 쉽게 설치 가능합니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu // 영어랑 친해지면 구글신을 만날 수 있어요
<Semosi> 네 ..조금전 사이트는 일단 북마크 했고 방금것은 적었습니다.
<imsu> yemharc: 구글신 웩;; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 한국 우분투 커뮤니티 최장-최다 접속자 구글봇을 무시하지마세요!
<Semosi> 얼마전에 일본이 핵으로 뜨거울때 파이어폭스 애드온으로 번역기를 누가 추천해서 사용했는데
<Semosi> 요즘 즉석 번역기도 기능이 만만치 않더라구요
<imsu> Semosi: 전에 회사에서 문서 관리 시스템을 도입하자고 해서.. 이것저것
<imsu> 소개했는데 결국 맥서버 도입 킁킁..
<Seony> imsu: 그거 거기서 잘 쓰고있어?
<imsu> yemharc: 오메 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Semosi // 위키처럼 사용자 사전으로 데이터가 축적되니 점점 쓸만해지죠
<imsu> Seony: 저 회사 그만두고 그 뒤로는 아무도 신경안쓴다는 말이 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 열심히 네트워크 스크립트 만들어 주면 뭐합니까 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Semosi // 근데 그래도 뜬금없는 소리 하는건 여전하긴 해요... 그래도 요샌 [나는 지대공 미사일]같은 소리는 안하더군요
<imsu> 사람들이 쓸줄을 모르는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 위키 사용법을 몰라서 제가 날새가면서 다 정리해줬더니 아무도 안씁니다. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오메 시간 아까운그 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 그런데 어떤것이던지 내가 오래 해 먹으려면 어려운것이 좋고 내가 편하게 살려면 쉬운것이 좋더라구요
<Semosi> 나 말고도 누구나 쉽게 할 수 있으니 피곤하게 하지 않아서
<imsu> Semosi: 아직 오래 안해먹어봐서.. 근데 동감합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠..imsu 님
<imsu> Semosi: 아 저번에 그 .. 우분투 포럼에 올라온 뭐였더라.. owl 은 어떠신지요?
<imsu> 어느정도는 버전 관리가 되는거 같던데
<imsu> 수정하면 누가 수정했는지정도는 대충 뜨더라구요
<Semosi> 그래요? 그것은 잠시 관심을 두었다가 말았는데 다시 보겠습니다.
<imsu> 그냥 편하게 관리하려면 그게 좋더라구요.. 디자인이 좀 구려서 그렇지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 디자인 때문에 사람들이 선택하지 않았던 툴 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 써보지도 않고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 탐색기정도의 간편한 기능이었던걸로 기억합니다 ..
<Semosi> 방금 검색해 봤는데 왠지 당기는 구석이 있네요..
<imsu> owl 이요? ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 실제적으로 트윗터 정도의(140자) 이내 정도의 데이타를 받기 위해서 전화하고
<imsu> 전 맘에 들었던 기억이 ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 메일을 보내고. 기다리고 하는 것이 정말 아깝다는 생각이 듭니다.
<imsu> 아하 ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 회사에서 하는 일이지만 늘 좀 아쉽더라구요.
<imsu> 허기서 owl 거기에 메모할 수 있는 기능이 있으니 ~
<imsu> 폴더만 잘 정리해 놓으시면 간단한 업무에는 쓸모가 있을 듯 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 그런데 일정한 조건을 가진 사람들만 들어와서 데이타 작성하고 다른 일 하면
<Semosi> 그 사람은 프로그램 로딩시간도 단축되고 다시 보내는 시간도 단축되니 얼마나 좋아요
<Semosi> 저번에 구글문서로 한번 했었는데 사용 설명하는데 더 많은 시간이 들어서
<Semosi> 이젠 안 하려구요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어차피 가르쳐 줘도 나중에 또 다시 불러서 물어보더라구요
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 소다 하나 마셔야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 그래서 서버 기능이 되면 기한내에 그냥 자유로이 들어와서 데이타를 작성해 주고 저는 주기적으로 확인만 하면 되니까
<Seony> 아 더워죽겠네
<imsu> Seony: 오메 탄산.. 땡깁니다 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 안되면 무료문자로 독촉한방 날리고~~`
<imsu> Semosi: ㅋㅋㅋ owl 은 무료문자가 되나. ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 그건 그냥 작은프로그램이나 아님 웹에서 해야죠
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 지금 학원 때문에 이것저것 시도해보려 하는데 원장이 ㅋㅋㅋ 싫어하네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> total commander 도 못 깔게 해요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔.. ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 윈도우상에서 말이죠? imsu
<imsu> Semosi: 네 제건 어차피 우분투니까 상관없는데
<imsu> 공용은 xp 를 써야해서 ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 그럼 nexusfile 한번 사용해 보세요
<Semosi> 그런대로 괜찮습니다.
<imsu> 프로그램을 못 깔게 해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 까는것이 아니라 그냥 넣고 사용하는겁니다.
<imsu> 학원 pc 에 emacs 를 설치해달라 !!! ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 포트블.
<imsu> 아하 ! ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 수업하러갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 네
<yemharc> 수고하세요 :)
<Semosi> 나중에 뵈요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> imsu님은 이맥스 사용자..........체크체크
<Semosi> 저도 밥값때문에 잠시 일자리로 갑니다.
<yemharc> 넵
<Semosi> Seony: 간만에 뵈서 정말 반가웠어요^^ 그리고 모두들 좋은 시간들 되세요
<Seony> 넵 또 뵙겠습니다
<wjdgns421> 윈도->리눅스 원격문제에대해 도움좀주실분 계신가요...?
<Seony> wjdgns421: 그렇게 말씀하시면 다들 가만히 계실 겁니다. http://jswlinux.com/rules.html 읽어주세요.
<wjdgns421> 헉 그렇군요.
<wjdgns421> VNC로원격을해서 창까지는 떳는데 마우스이리저리움직이고클릭해도 윈도우에서봤을때 아무변화가없고 직접 리눅스컴에서보면 변화가있는데말이에요.. realvnc/울트라vnc써봤는데도 똑같은증상땜시...
<wjdgns421> 윈도우 -> 리눅스
<Seony> 그러니까, 접속을 받는 쪽에서는 분명 작동이 되는 걸로 보이는데, 접속을 하는 쪽에서는 아무런 반응이 없다는 말씀이죠?
<wjdgns421> 네
<Seony> 제 경험에 의하면 (어디까지나 제 경우지만) 네트워크 속도가 안나와서 생기는 현상입니다.
<wjdgns421> 서로 LAN환경인데도 그럴수있나요?
<Seony> 접속을 받는 쪽에서 업로드 속도가 안나오면 저런 현상이 생겨요
<wjdgns421> 같은집안 같은공유기인데 vnc창 속도도
<wjdgns421> 잘떳었는데잠시만여.. 몇이지
<Seony> 저는 내부 네트웍에서 테스트해봤는데도 그렇더라구요. 알고보니까 무선으로 연결된 호스트가 수신율이 너무 안좋아서 그랬더라구요...
<suapapa> vnc는 참 믿음직 하지 못하군요..
<wjdgns421> 해결법이없는건가요그럼?
<Seony> 무선이 아니라 유선으로 연결된 상황이라면 아마 다른 문제일 것 같은데, 무선이라면 유선으로 테스트 한 번 해보세요.
<wjdgns421> 네 짐 유선이에요.
<Seony> 음... 유선이라면 다른 문제일 것 같네요.
<Seony> 제 생각엔 클라이언트 종류에 따라 그럴린 없겠지만, 혹시 모르니까 tightvnc로도 한 번 해보세요.
<wjdgns421> 넵 깔아볼께ㅛ
<wjdgns421> 요
<Seony> 마우스를 쓰지않아도 되는 원격접속이라면 ssh가 제일 편하겠죠.
<suapapa> $ dpkg -l libvncserver0 로 vnc 서버 버젼을 확인해 보고 그걸 검색해 보는 것도 한 방법 입니다.
<suapapa> 전 (우분투 10.04) 0.9.7-2 네요. 말씀하신 문제는 겪어보지 못했습니다. 헌데 사실, 윈도에서 vnc로 이 우분투에 접속해 봤었는지도 기억이 안나요. ㅎ
<wjdgns421> tightvnc도 똑같은현상이네요.. 이런
<MK-BB> .
<wjdgns421> 우분투에서 dpkg-l하면 해당패키\지가없습니다 라고 떠요
<suapapa> aptitude search | grep ^i | grep vnc 해서 그럼 뭐가 설치되어 있는지 보세요.
<wjdgns421> aptitude search | grep ^i | grep vnc
<wjdgns421_> search: You must provide at least one search term 제우우분투가 홈피 10.04 (현10.04)에 기본 vnc에요.
<suapapa> aptitude search vnc | grep "^i"
<suapapa> 어이쿠 죄송.
<wjdgns421_>  libgtk-vnc-1.0-0                - A VNC viewer widget for GTK+ (runtime libr 렇게 뜨네요
<Seony> libgtk-vnc-1.0-0 앞에 나오는 글자가 중요한데요...
<suapapa> i   libgtk-vnc-1.0-0                - A VNC viewer widget for GTK+ (runtime libr
<suapapa> i A libvncserver0                   - API to write one's own vnc server
<Seony> 아.. 하긴 깔려있을텐디...
<wjdgns421_> 어제 아는분이 해주셨을떈 그분은 잘 됬었어요. 랜카드를 바꾸긶했느
<suapapa> 전 이렇게 나오는데.. libvncserver0 가 없어도 vnc server가 되나요?
<suapapa> 희한하네..
<suapapa> 전 퇴근. 랜카드를 다시 바꿔봐서 랜카드 문제가 맡는지 유불인지 확인해 봐야 겠네요. :)
<ndsin> 흠 이럴수가...또시바 노트북이 끌리다니...
<Seony> 도시바 놋북이 제일 안좋은 놋북 중에 하나잖아요...
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 워낙 명성이 있다보니................
<Seony> 싸구려로 명성이 자자하죠...
<Seony> 아... 한국은 괜찮은가요?
<ndsin> 그럴리가요...
<ndsin> 해외에서도 그 명성이 한국하고 똑같나보네요
<Seony> 한국에서 토시바 안써봐서 모르겠는데, 미국에서는 싸구려 브랜드에요.
<Seony> 그나마 좀 마음에 드는 건, BIOS라던가 전체적인 모양새가 좀 일관성이 있다는 정도...
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 스펙이 제일 마음에 드는게 도시바네요
<ndsin> 레노버 기다렸는데
<ndsin> 기다리던게 나왔는데 맘에 안드는...
<Seony> 컴 고치는 일도 같이 병행하니까 알게되는 거지만, HP랑 토시바가 제일 후졌어요...
<ndsin> 레노버에서 방열판 통푼구를 오른쪽에다가 만들어놓을줄은.....
<ndsin> 통풍구
<shriekout> ndsin, 리버싱 엔지니어링이 어떤 분야인가요?
<ndsin> 공부해서 알려드릴테니 30년만 기다려주세요
<shriekout> ...
<ndsin> 리버싱은 하지마세요
<shriekout> 조금만 기다리면 되는구나...
<ndsin> 나뿐 매지구름님
<shriekout> =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> 할 줄 모르니... 물어보는...
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 말그대로
<ndsin> 엔지니어링을 뒤집는검니당
<shriekout> 흑 ㅠㅠ 얏홍 고수님이 미워하시다니... ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 예를 들면
<ndsin> 프로그램 짜면
<ndsin> c로 짜든 다른 언어로 짜든 컴파일하면
<ndsin> 어셈으로 만들어지져(좀 더 정확히는 기계어)
<ndsin> 그거를 분석하는거에요
<shriekout> 아
<ndsin> 어셈으로 봐도 c에서 함수 구현된거
<ndsin> 볼수있거든요
<shriekout> ndsin, 감사 :)
<ndsin> 넹
<ndsin> 갑자기 그건 왜 물으세요
<ndsin> 알려드렸으니 저 노트북좀 사주세요
<shriekout> 요즘 리버싱 관련 글들이 많이 보이길래...
<ndsin> 어디에요?
<shriekout> 돈 모아서 사드릴테니... 31년만 기다려주세요 =3
<ndsin> http://itempage.auction.co.kr/detailview.aspx?itemNo=A557886551 이제품 사주세요
<ndsin> 크흑 ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<shriekout> ndsin, 책임지세욧!
<shriekout> 파폭 사망... =ㅅ=;;;
<ndsin> 괜찮음니다
<ndsin> 저 어제 회사 야머도 사망시켰슴니다
<shriekout> 야머?
<ndsin> 음 야머라고 해서 사내용 트위터같은거인데요
<ndsin> 거기다가 글 썼더니 먹통되버림
<ndsin> 아침부터 직원들한테 온갖 비난을 들어야했네요...
<shriekout> 먹통된게 아니라... 밴당한게 아닐까요? =3
<ndsin> 저뿐만 아니라 다른 사람들도 야머 안된다고 저한테 막 머라고...........
<shriekout> 비난을 받을땐... 얏홍을 선물로...
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그랴서 야머 고객센터에 질문올렸는데 9시간만에 답장이 왔더라구요
<shriekout> 리붓?
<ndsin> 회사에서 그래서 저 탈퇴하고 제 글 다 지우고 재가입시켰음 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 강제 탈퇴시키고 ㅜㅜ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 자 이제 노트북을 사주십시오
<shriekout> 30년 364일 23시간 55분 남았습니다 =3
<ndsin> ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 그리고
<ndsin> 리버싱 글들이 어디에 자주 올라온다는건가요?
<shriekout> kldp 나
<shriekout> 디시갤
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<shriekout> 안녕하세요 :)
<lexlove> 디시갤??? 디시인사이드 갤러리에 좋은거 떴나요???
<shriekout> 디시갤에 좋은게 뜰리가요... =33
<lexlove> 잼난 것 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 매지구름님인 저 노트북 사주시기로 함
<lexlove> 저도 한때는 디시 폐인(?) 쯔음 되었죠... 토이갤..
<ndsin> <shriekout> 돈 모아서 사드릴테니... 15일만 기다려주세요 =3
<shriekout> 헛... ;;;
<lexlove> 잠시 잠수;;;;
<shriekout> 지금 30년 364일 23시간 47분 남았습니다 =3
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 리버싱 배우면 해커가 될 수 있구나
<ndsin> <shriekout> 지금 14일 23시간 47분 남았습니다 =3
<shriekout> 리버싱 배워야지
<shriekout> =ㅅ=;;;
<ndsin> 으헝
<shriekout> ndsin, 리버싱 가르쳐주세요
<shriekout> 그럼 제가 놋북을...
<ndsin> 제가 가르쳐 드리져
<shriekout> rm.dd 로 농협 협박해서...
<ndsin> 300마넌만 주시면 제 모든걸 전수해드리겠음니다
<shriekout> 돈을 구해서...
<shriekout> 노트북은 얼만가요?
<ndsin> 100만원이요
<shriekout> ;;;
<shriekout> 제가 300만원이 있으면...
<shriekout> 여기서 안 놀아요
<shriekout> 텐프로 놀러가지 =33
<ndsin> 매지구름님 그런 분이셨나요?
<shriekout> 없어서 한 번도 못가봤어요
<ndsin> 충격적이네요
<shriekout> ndsin, 저 한 번 데려가주세요
<ndsin> 오셔요
<shriekout> 오오
<ndsin> 저도 문턱 구경좀 해보게요
<ndsin> 문턱까지만 감니다
<shriekout> 아...
<shriekout> 감칠맛만 나겠네요...
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 드러운
<ndsin> 은행 갑들 어떻게 혼내주죠
<ndsin> 나도 rm.dd 한번 때리고 나올까...
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 근데... 처음에 궁금했던게...
<ndsin> 요 몇일전부터
<shriekout> 전산망 마비됐을때... 백업 서버로 복구하면 되지 싶었는데...
<shriekout> 백업 서버까지 다 날아갔더군요... ;;;
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 그게 좀 미스터리에요
<shriekout> 흠
<ndsin> 보통 은행이
<ndsin> 이중화되어 있고
<ndsin> 이중화도 같은 장소가 아닌 다른 장소에 구현해놓는데
<ndsin> 그래서 서울에 있고 어디 경기도에 하나 있고
<ndsin> 그런 식인데
<shriekout> 그참... 전산망이 어떻게 구축되어 있길래... ;;;
<ndsin> 어떻게 한번에 다 날라간건지
<shriekout> 개인이 운영하는 홈페이지 보다 못함... ;;;
<shriekout> 서버 전체의 루트계정을 확보했다는 이야기 잖아요?
<ndsin> 그런데
<shriekout> 모든 서버
<ndsin> 저도 rm.dd 칠수 있어요
<ndsin> rm.dd가 뭔지 모르겠지만
<ndsin> 일때문에 가서 계정 필요하면
<ndsin> 루트 받습니다
<shriekout> 아뇨... 한 서버뿐만 아니라...
<ndsin> 어디 루트만 받나요
<shriekout> 모든 서버 루트권한...
<ndsin> 서버 계정 정보를 리스트로 쫙 받습니다
<shriekout> ;;;
<ndsin> 보안진단하게 될때에는
<ndsin> 대상 목록 서버들에 다 접근해야되서
<ndsin> 대상 목록 서버들 루트권한 계정 다받습니다
<ndsin> 헉
<ndsin> 그만
<shriekout> 오
<ndsin> 너무많은걸이야기했음
<shriekout> ndsin, 저... 10억만 좀...
<ndsin> 잠수
<shriekout> 아니... 제 통장에 - 마이너스 기호만 + 플러스로 좀 바꿔주세요 =3
<ndsin> OS 계정정보로 너무 많은걸 원하시네요
<shriekout> 어차피 db 접근 권한도 있는거잖아요 =3
<ndsin> 사실 핵심 전산 디비는 아직 못해봐서 모름니다...
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 너무많은걸이야기했다
<ndsin> 잠수
<shriekout> 오... 납치해야지...
<shriekout> =33
<ndsin> 아무튼 그게 중요한게 아니고
<ndsin> 요 몇일간
<ndsin> 모 은행 보안팀사람이
<ndsin> 자꾸 저한테 grep 쓰면되는걸 스크립트 만들어달라고해서
<ndsin> 골치아팠음
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 어영부영 지금 프로젝트중이라 안된다 팀장님하고 협의하라 했는데
<ndsin> 자기가 해도 되는걸 결국 을한테 시키는 은행 갑 ㅜㅜ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 스크립터 파일명을...
<shriekout> rm.dd 로 해서 주세요
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 뜨끔하겠네요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> whats the command of change codepage?
<ndsin> 저 짤릴지도
<shriekout> /charset
<drake_kr> ㄳ
<shriekout> :)
<shriekout> gg
<drake_kr> 휴
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 10시 넘었네
<ndsin> 망했당
<drake_kr> 웨요
<ndsin> 저는 일단 잠수탐니다
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 흠
<ndsin> 어영부영하다가 시간이 너무 늦어서요
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4944
<ndsin> 매주그림님이 노트북 사주는 그날까지
<drake_kr> 저도 노트북점
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 전... 마이너스를 플러스 기호로만 좀 바꿔주세요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 전 카드가 없어서 다행인듯
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 2달간 뻘짓 지대로 한듯
<ndsin> 계좌금액 * (-1) 해주시면 댐니다
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> while(live) { earn(money); }
<drake_kr> 배고파서 피자랑 치킨 시켰
<drake_kr> 근데 요새 배달집들이 왤케 배달을 늦게 오지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ndsin> 흠 부럽네여
<drake_kr> 피자 레귤러랑 치킨 해서 13000원에 배달 와요
<drake_kr> 양념치킨은 두마리 16000원
<lexlove> 농협이야기 하셨군요
<shriekout> 아닌데요
<shriekout> 텐프로 이야기 중이었는데요 =3
<lexlove> 텐프로???
<shriekout> 헤헤 =33
<lexlove> 텐프로 = 10% ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 어서오세요~
<drake_kr> 물주님 오셨네요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 아 배달 왤케 늦지 요새
<jincreator> 뭐 시키셨는데요?
<drake_kr> 피치요
<jincreator> 그게 뭔가요? 복숭아?
<lexlove> 피자앤 치킨
<drake_kr> 피자+치킨이요
<jincreator> 아...그렇군요.
<drake_kr> 오 오도바이소리
<drake_kr> 오신듯
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음악 뭐 듣지
<jincreator> Josh Woodward - Swansong
<drake_kr> 음.. black eyed peas / monkey business 앨범 틀었어요
<jincreator> ...사실 제가 말한 음악은 우분투 설치되면 기본으로 들어있습니다.
<drake_kr> 헠
<drake_kr> 전 아직 desktop은 설치해본적이 없어서..
<jincreator> 그럼 이제 설치하시면 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 음..
<lexlove> 헉;;; 데탑만 설치했는데 알지 못하고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 넷붘에도 cli 설치했어요
<jincreator> 아니다. 11.04가 나오는11일 뒤에 설치하는게 좋겠군요.
<jincreator> lexlove 홈폴더에 보면 예시라는 폴더가 있습니다. /usr/share/example-content에 대한 심볼릭 링크인에 이 안에 들어가면 우분투 홍보 동영상과 음악이 하나 있습니다.
<jincreator> drake_kr 넷북에도 cli면 보통 넷북으로는 무엇을 하나요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> mp3 듣고
<drake_kr> emacs로 개발하고
<drake_kr> lynx로 인터넷 검색도 하고요
<drake_kr> rtorrent로 다운도 받고요
<jincreator> 그럼 '일반적인' 작업은 윈도로 하나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<lexlove> jincreator,  배고픈 여우에 대하여 이야기 해주는데요...
<jincreator> 그럼 이제 그런 작업들은 우분투 데스크톱으로 하면 됩니다 :)
<jincreator> lexlove 누구한테요?
<lexlove> 앗......폴더를 덜 들어갔네요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> avr studio, adobe 제품들 ㅜ.ㅜ
<lexlove> jincreator, 다른 것을 틀었어요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 네. 이솝우화 이야기를 들려주는 파일이 하나 있습니다.
<lexlove> 네 그것 틀었어요
<lexlove> 이제 제대로 틀었어요 ^^
<jincreator> drake_kr 편집 분야에 대한 전문가가 아니라면 상당한 수준의 프로그램들은 오픈소스로도 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 가장 큰건 델피쨩이죠
<jincreator> 델파이요?
<drake_kr> kylix 말씀하시려는거면 그만두시고욬ㅋ
<drake_kr> gpc도 그닥 신통치가 않아요
<drake_kr> gimp도 강력하긴 하지만 용도에서 상당한 차이가 나는것 같던ㄷ요
<shriekout> 그참..
<jincreator> 음...델파이는 들어만 본 언어인지라...Kylix도 리눅스용 IDE라고 들어만 보았는데 별로인가요?
<shriekout> http://korea3d.blogspot.com/2011/02/blender-3d-sintel.html
<drake_kr> vc5 느낌?
<shriekout> 통합환경 쓰면 되잖아요
<shriekout> 굳이 하나의 툴로...
<shriekout> 조합하면... ide 환경 짱인데 =3
<drake_kr> 제가 가장 싫어하는 툴이 eclipse 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 응? 왜요?
<drake_kr> 개인취향이죠
<drake_kr> 이질감이 심해요
<jincreator> 음...전 가장 좋아하는 IDE인데...뭐 이것도 개인취향일테도 게다가 전 아직 전문적인 개발자가 아닌 학생이니 그럴수도 있겠군요.
<lexlove> 델파이는 조금 사용해봤는데 컴퍼넌트를 설치해서 사용한다는 게 제일 매력적이었던거 같아요
<lexlove> 지금은 파이썬을 제일 좋아합니다. 열공은 아니고 쪼매씩 공부중....
<drake_kr> 너무 좋죠
<shriekout> 뱀을 좋아하시다니... =0=
<shriekout> 전 뱀 싫어요... 징그럽... =3
<lexlove> 전 뱀은 정말 싫어하지만 뱀이 지나간 자리로는 걸어가지도 않지만 파이썬은 귀여워요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 저도 파이썬 한번 배워보고 싶은데 학부 과정에는 없더군요.
<lexlove> 파이썬 공부하면서 길어질수도 있는 것을 간단하게 구현해요. 하지만 그렇기 때문에 이해하기 어려워요...
<shriekout> erlang 한번 배워보세요
<lexlove> 음;;; 이해는 하는데 아직 자유로운 사용의 불가라고나 할까..
<lexlove> 당분간 다른 언어는 손대지 않을거에요 ^^;;;; 이것 저것 손대다가 망한 인간이거등요 ㅋ
<shriekout> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%96%BC%EB%9E%91_%28%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8%EB%9E%98%EB%B0%8D_%EC%96%B8%EC%96%B4%29
<shriekout> 요즘 대세가 함수형 언어래요...
<shriekout> =33
<jincreator> 함수형 언어가 뭐죠? 위키 링크로만으로는...
<jincreator> 그러고보니 프로그래밍 언어가 굉장히 많네요. 이런 걸 언제 다 공부하나 싶기도 하고...
<shriekout> 요즘... erlang 언어 배우라고 사람들 꼬시는 중임...
<lexlove> 다 공부하는 것은 비추천이에요 ^^;;;
<lexlove> 하나만 쭈욱 하심이....
<shriekout> 친구 중에 한 명이 erlang 공부하는데... 저한테 자꾸 권하길래...
<shriekout> 다른 사람한테 추천해서 배워보고...
<shriekout> 소개해줘서 고맙다고 하면... 배울려고 =33
<drake_kr> 근데 사실상 볼랜드가 망해서.. ㅜㅜ
<shriekout> ;;;
<lexlove> 망해서 힘드셨나봐요. 나가버리셨네요 ^^
<shriekout> 볼랜드...
<lexlove> 하하하
<jincreator> 사실 다 공부할 수도 없죠. 쉬운 C 프로그래밍 문제라도  숏코딩 소스를 보면 내가 아는 건 정말 일부구나 라는 생각이 들어요.
<shriekout> 직접 프로젝트를 하나 만들어서 진행해 보면 무척 도움이 될 것 같은데요
<jincreator> 인터넷 찾아보니 요즘 델파이 대용으로는 Lazarus 많이 쓰이는 것 같네요. 오픈소스 IDE 이기도 하고요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 다 좋긴 한데 아직 저한테는 데탑이 최고에요
<shriekout> http://www.joinc.co.kr/modules/moniwiki/wiki.php/Site/Erlang/Getting_Started_With_Erlang/Chapter_02
<jincreator> 루아도 함수형 언어에 들어가나요?
<drake_kr> 오늘 피자는 맛있네
<shriekout> 루아가 뭔지 모름.. =ㅅ=
<drake_kr> 아가씨 이름같은데
<jincreator> 포르투갈어로 '달'을 의미한답니다.
<jincreator> conky 꾸미다가 조금 공부하게 되었어요.
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 보름달?
<jincreator> 그것까지는 모르겠지만 하늘에 떠있는 달입니다.
<drake_kr> 켈트 신화가 그쪽신화였나
<drake_kr> 훔
<drake_kr> 이제 다 먹었으니..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 윈도우 쓰는 가장 큰 이유중의 하나는 게임이고
<drake_kr> 그 다음이 협업
<drake_kr> 특히 디자이너끼리 협업하다 보면 adobe 전용프로그램이어야 합니다
<jincreator> 아, 협업은 저도 공감해요.
<jincreator> 학교에서 조별 과제 나올때마다 다른 애들 다 pptx 사용하는데 저만 odp 쓸 수 없으니 요즘 윈도 부팅회수가 부쩍 늘었습니다.
<drake_kr> 아마 sketchup같은 프로그램류로 indesign 비슷한 성향의 프로그램이 나오고 그게 주류가 된다면 리눅스로 넘어가도 별 상관 없겠지요
<drake_kr> 사실, 2G로도 윈7 돌리기엔 너무 힘들어하거든요
<jincreator> 네, 맞아요. 제 노트북도 2G인데 정말 실감합니다.
<drake_kr> 굳이 다른 OS를 부팅할 이유가 없으면 넘어가는거고,
<drake_kr> 리눅스를 쓰게 되면 버박이든 뭐든간에 윈도우 돌릴일이 있고, 오픈소스 진영 어플리케이션들은 win32를 보통 지원해주니.. 데탑에서는 윈도우, 서버군에서는 리눅스.. 이런식으로 굳어져 있는거지요
<MK-BB> 아 비가 퍼붙는
<lexlove> 여기는 비 안와요 ^^
<jincreator> 미국도 방사성 비로 시끄러웠던 적이 있나요?
<jincreator> 여기는 어제 비가 왔죠.
<MK-BB> 흠 미국 비옴
<MK-BB> 흠
<drake_kr> 요샌 2테라 하드가 부족하구나..
<MK-BB> 야동모으세요?ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 2테라...하긴 저도 10테라 넘게 있지만.ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 단언컨대
<drake_kr> 야동 모은다면 한달안에 10테라 채울수 있슴미다
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> (저도 IDC에 10테라 넣어두긴했는데... 지금 9.5TB 정도 쓴거 같음.)
<drake_kr> 각종 코드랑 디자인 이미지.. 동영상 빼고 2테라가 부족하네요
<MK-BB> 아마 늘려야겠다는
<drake_kr> 옛날엔 360KB도 크다고 생각했었는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> drake_kr 지금 제옆에있는 2테라는 영화+드라마+백업 인데.... 1테라 넘게 섰내요
<MK-BB> 아마 새로 사야할듯
<ndsin> MK-BB 이분의 자료랑은....상상 초월...
<Seony> 난 다 보면 지움.
<ndsin> 자료량
<MK-BB> ndsin ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ-_-)// 무슨소리이신가요?
<ndsin> 토렌트 업로드 수치 보면
<ndsin> 그냥 상상초월이더라구요...
<drake_kr> 68년판 로미오와줄리엣 bdrip같은거 보고 바로 지울수가 없어서 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 10년 전 쯔음 에반게리온, 바람의 검심 등 애니메이션에 빠져있을때 사람들이 야동, 야동 하더군요. 그래서 제가 물었죠. 새로나온 애니냐고,,,,
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony 안자요?
<MK-BB> its past ur bed time...
<Seony> MK-BB: 지금 잘려고 샤워했다가 돈 달라 소리 할려고 왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 어떤 사람이 조용히 귓말로 이야기 해주더군요. 야한 동영상이라고 그러면서 참고로 알아두라고 하더군요. 야사라는 것도 있다고 야한 사진
<drake_kr> 애니메이션 영화 모은거 보면 2000년 이전 자료들이 대부분..
<lexlove> seony, 하이 ^^
<Seony> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<jincreator> Seony 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 애니메이션+영화가 4테라 정도 됨미다..
<MK-BB> Seony 오면 준다니까요
<MK-BB> =+=_
<Seony> jincreator: 안녕하세요.
<MK-BB> Seony 나도 지금 손가락 빨고 있슴
<Seony> MK-BB: 농담하지 말고, 돈 안될 것 같으면 그냥 내 전화비 내주는 걸로 해요
<drake_kr> ...
<MK-BB> Seony 언제까지 내야되요?
<Seony> 28th
<MK-BB> 알서요
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 그건 막아드리겠슴
<Seony> 그거 내고 돈 남은 건 그 다음달까지.
<MK-BB> 그건 그럼 다음달에 보낼거에서 빼요
<Seony> 그냥 카드를 보내면 될걸 뭐 그리 귀찮게...
<drake_kr> 흠? 사채업자?
<Seony> 그냥 post office가서 보내는 게 낫지않아요?
<MK-BB> drake_kr 제가 쩐주이랍니다.. 막이래
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony 여기에 post office 없슴
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> http://bbs2.agora.media.daum.net/gaia/do/kin/read?bbsId=K156&articleId=45377&t__nil_agora=img&nil_id=2
<MK-BB> 보내려면 fedex 써야함
<ndsin> 개가 너무 사랑스러운 표정을 지어요
<MK-BB> ndsin 포인트 필요하세요?
<Seony> MK-BB: 그럼 fedex로 보내요.
<ndsin> 주시면 감사하죠 :)
<MK-BB> fedex 30불 넘음
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> 카드 두 장 보내는데 30불 넘어요?
<Seony> 아 무쟈게 비싸네.
<MK-BB> 그거 보내겠다구 200불 깨짐
<MK-BB> Seony express 불러야지 가질러옴
<Seony> 아니 그리고, post office 없는 학교가 어딨어요.
<drake_kr> 흠
<MK-BB> ndsin: darkhi?
<ndsin> 네
<MK-BB> qhsoa
<MK-BB> 보냄
<ndsin> 캄사합니다
<ndsin> 하하합
<Seony> MK-BB: 암튼 전화비 이번꺼랑 다음꺼까지 알아서 부탁할께요. 처음으로 부탁하는 건데 일처리가 이모양이니...
<MK-BB> Seony 헐.. 2달을 막아달라구요?
<Seony> 아니, 첫달 내고 남은 돈으로...
<MK-BB> 덜덜 온게 150 인데
<Seony> 내가 그러잖아요. 내가 낼 돈은 내가 알아서 낸다고...
<Seony> 내가 여태 MK-BB한테 손해준 적 봤어요?
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 오키
<MK-BB> 저 클라스 가야함
<MK-BB> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 오
<Seony> 나도 Post office 가는 거 귀찮아도 다 가주고 했꾸만..
<drake_kr> 멋지다
<Seony> 암튼 이번 일을 계기로 신용 하락.
<MK-BB> Seony 에이
<MK-BB> 그러지마요
<MK-BB> 아참 한국계좌에 보면 ndsin님이보낸돈있어요
<Seony> 뭐 우체국 없다고 가기 귀찮다고 안가질 않나...
<Seony> 누구는 안귀찮나
<Seony> 난 full time student에 full time job까지 뛰면서 갔다왔꾸만..
<MK-BB> 그거 이번에 서니옹이 가지세요.. 매번 하면서 수고비+수수료 같은걸 안받아가셨자나요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony 너그럽게 이해해주세요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 돈이 중요한 게 아니라구요.
<Seony> ㅇㅋ. 암튼 이번은 그냥 넘어갈께요.
<drake_kr> Seony / MK-BB // 부지런한 사람이 이득을 보는거군요?
<Seony> drake_kr: ㅎㅎ 그렇죠.
<MK-BB> Seony: 얼마안되지만..흠
<Seony> 그러니까 얼마 안되는 돈이지만, 얼마나 신경써서 해주느냐가 중요하다니깐요.
<MK-BB> 요즘 저도 정신없어요.. 일본지진후에 아빠가 돈을 안주심.ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아웅 일해야는디
<Seony> 지금 여기 시간이 새벽 5신데... 난 더 정신없음 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이따 9시에 일어나서 또 알바 가야되고..
<drake_kr> ...
<Seony> 알바 갔다가 한 4시간 후에 수업 들으러 가야되고..
<MK-BB> 그럼 차라리 안자는게 낳을거임
<Seony> 완전 불쌍한 불법 외국인 유학생 노동자 신세...
<Seony> 늙어서... 안자면 더 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 옛날에 한 10년 전만 해도, 어중간하면 그냥 안잤는데...
<Seony> 이제는 안자면 어지러워요. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그러게요. 우리들 늙어가네요
<yemharc> 원래 인간의 평균수명은 30세였죠 (....외면)
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 열정이 자꾸자꾸 식어요
<Seony> 그러게요.
<drake_kr> 아는만큼 열정이 식는듯
<drake_kr> 무식하면 용감하다는 말이.. 나쁘게 쓰이는데 그게 아님..
<Seony> 이문열 평역 삼국지를 한 번 더 읽어야겠어요... 7번 정독했는데 이제 한 번 더 추가!
<yemharc> 하드웨어 안 가리고 억척같이 리눅스를 깔던 열정이 이제는 DELL이나 HP로만 눈이 돌아가는거 같은거죠
<drake_kr> 게임 처음 시작하는 30대들 보면
<Seony> yemharc: 제 경우는 드라이버고 뭐고 다 싫어서 맥으로.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 10대 같아요
<MK-BB> Seony 저도 어지럽던.ㅠㅠ 어제까지 2일 못자구 띵.하던
<yemharc> seony // 어이쿠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> <--- 게임 열정도 식음;;;;;
<yemharc> 그런데 맥은 비싸요............ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 좀 비싸긴 한데, 일단 한 번 사고나면 한 2년간은 다른 컴퓨터에 눈길이 안가서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 옛날엔 어떻게 그렇게 했을까..
<MK-BB> Seony 맥북 사긴했다는.ㅠ
<yemharc> 확실히 게임할거 아니면 맥도 좋은 선택이긴 하죠
<lexlove> 저는 힘들어서 먼저 자러 갑니다. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> drake_kr: 저도 옛날에는 1주일 걸린다는 젠투 설치를 무려 7번이나 했더랬죠.
<yemharc> 맥북 사이즈가 조금만 더 작았어도 눈이 돌아갔을텐데.........
<Seony> lexlove: 좋은밤 되세요
<yemharc> lexlove // 들어가세요
<lexlove> ^^
<drake_kr> Seony // 그땐 무지해서 그런것 아니었나요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥북 에어 있짢아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그것조차 커요 (............머엉)
<Seony> drake_kr: 아뇨. gcc 최적화 옵션 찾아낸다구요..
<drake_kr> Seony // 뭔가 알아가는 기쁜 마음으로 했을듯..
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다...
<yemharc> 애초에 1kg 넘어가면 노트북이 아닌겁니다!! (탕탕!!)
<Seony> 이미 빌드에 대한 방법이랑 순서, 원리 등은 다 숙지한 상태에서 7번을 한 거에요.
<yemharc> jincreator // 들어가세요
<drake_kr> yemharc // 제가 7년전 쓰던 PDA폰 어쩔..
<yemharc> 그건 PDA니까요 :) (궤변)
<Seony> 그러니까 뭐 -O3 주고 그놈을 빌드하면 어떨까 하고 한 번 하고... -O2 주고 한 번 또 해보고... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 하긴 저도 이번에 두달동안 php 컴파일을 한 200번쯤 한거 같네요
<yemharc> seony // 젠투의 가치는역시  emergy money죠
<Seony> 옵션 하나하나 다 줘가면서 젠투 설치했었는데, 그게 무려 7번...
<Seony> 베이스 빌드하는데 일주일 걸리던 시절이었거든요
<drake_kr> 근데 지금보면 다.. 추억이고 앞으로 안할짓
<yemharc> .......그건 좀 근성이네요
<MK-BB> hioss.com 누가 담당임?
<Seony> 근데 그렇게 해놓고 결국 은행 입사하더니 시간없어서 지워버렸어요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 지금 생각만 그러고.. 또 뭔가에 꽂히면 또 하겠죠..
<yemharc> 차라리 LFS를 하지 그러셨어요
<Seony> LFS도 벌써 다 해봤죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> LFS는 딱 한번 해봤어요. 다시는 하고싶지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 전 그럼 클라스 ==3
<yemharc> 전 LFS하면서 X-window가 이렇게 덩치가 컸구나 깨달았죠
<Seony> 지금은 나이 드니까, 설치해보고 막 이런거보다 반대로 백업에 더 신경을...
<drake_kr> Seony // 그러니까 그건 지금 생각이고, 뭔가에 꽂히면 또 하실듯..
<Seony> 어떻게 하면 최대한 복구가 가능할 것인가... 최대한 삽질하지 않고 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 시작이 /home파티션을 따로 떼어내는거라죠
<Seony> 어차피 하드가 망가지면 그것도 소용없으니 결국 증분백업툴이 있어야하더라구요.
<drake_kr> 흠
<Seony> 맥쓰니까 타임머신 붙여놓고 주기적으로 한 번씩 홈디렉토리 별도 백업...
<drake_kr> 그러고보니
<yemharc> 그러다 테이프 사실거에요 (.....)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 옛날에 진짜 테이프
<drake_kr> 64KB 대용량
<Seony> 전 일단 자러갑니다. 낼 뵐께요. 새벽 5시.. ㅎㅎ
<Abhijit> kimtaeeun, ??
<yemharc> seony // 들어가세요
<drake_kr> 쉬세요
<kimtaeeun> hello
<Seony> 넵. 저 없는 동안 새로 오시는 분들 교육 좀 잘.. ㅎㅎ
<Abhijit> hmm
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 중국의 분들인가
<yemharc> 글쎄요;;
<yemharc> 음.....
<drake_kr> 역시 파이널판타지 OST는 좋군요
<yemharc> 겨우 1Ghz 듀얼코어로 안드로이드 어뮬을 돌리는건 역시 무리수군요!!
<drake_kr> arm9 에뮬레이터라도 만드실려고요?
<yemharc> 파판 몇 OST인가요?
<drake_kr> 9요
<yemharc> 에이~ 전 그렇게 내공이 중후하지 않아요
<yemharc> 그냥 단순한 안드SDK에뮬이에요 :)
<drake_kr> 그냥 컴파일러에서 타겟을 x86으로 잡으면 네이티브가 나오질 않던가요?
<yemharc> 안드쪽은 기반이 자바라서 네이티브 나와도 좀 애매해요
<yemharc> lib이나 dll로는 쓸 수 있는데
<drake_kr> 전 안드로이드 포기.. ㅋㅋ
<kimtaeeun> 안녕하세요~~~~~~~~~~~~
<drake_kr> ㅎㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그런데 안드로이드는 단순히 '코더' 수준으로 다루면 정말 잘 갖춰진 친절한 녀석이에요
<drake_kr> code::block으로도 제작은 가능한데..
<yemharc> kimtaeeun // 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 제가 eclipse를 좀 시러해서..
<yemharc> 안드쪽 IDE는 현재까진 이클이 제일 잘 되어 있긴 해요
<yemharc> 그런데 뭐, 어차피 SDK는 별도니까 딱히 링크가 없어도 조금 귀찮을 뿐이지 딱히 IDE 타진 않더라구요
<kimtaeeun> 질문좀 할께요 ,, 방금 네이트온을 설치했는데요 설치후에 로그인이 안되는데 어떻게 해야하는지 도움좀 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 제 경우에는 vim으로 돌리는데 make 만들어두고 돌리면 별로 문제될거 없더라구요
<drake_kr> OS, 네이트온 버전, 로그인중 에러메세지 등등 상황설명을 해주세요
<drake_kr> yemharc // 내공이 중후하지 않으시다면서요?
<drake_kr> 어디서 구라를
<yemharc> 잉?..........
<yemharc> 저런건 내공이 아니잖아요 ;;
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> makefile 만드는것도 다 내공인데 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 내공이라고 말하려면 장치 드라이버 소스코드 보면서 이해할 정도는 되야........... (웅얼웅얼)
<drake_kr> 그건
<drake_kr> 神이죠
<drake_kr> guru
<yemharc> 드라이버 코드 보고 있으면 되려 커널 코드가 쉬워보이는 착각에 빠지게 되더군요
<drake_kr> 음..
<yemharc> .....하지만 이렇게 말하는 전 막상 C언어는 거의 다루지 못한답니다 OTL
<drake_kr> 그건 걍 asm 코드에 대한 두려움 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그럴지도 몰라요
<yemharc> 어셈블이 좀 공포스럽게 생겼죠
<drake_kr> 알면 너무 쉬운 asm
<drake_kr> asm 자체는 쉬운데
<drake_kr> 응용이 절라 힘들죠
<yemharc> 그런데 전 어셈블 공부 안하면 이 이후로 길이 막히는 인간인데.......... 손을 안대고 있다는게 안자랑 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 제가 어셈 신봉자들한테 하는 이야기가
<drake_kr> 어셈을 잘 아는 사람일수록 어셈을 멀리하게 된다는 이야기인데
<yemharc> 그거야 뭐, 확실히 요즘 세상에 어셈으로 코딩한다거나 어셈블 최적화라거나 하는건 어리석죠
<kimtaeeun> drake_kr, 1.1.0.307
<drake_kr> 요샌 같은 코드를 짤때 asm과 c로 같이 짜보면 asm은 퍼포먼스도 안나오고 특성타고 만드는데 시간도 걸리고
<yemharc> 그야말로 low-level급이 아닌 다음에야 손 댈 이유도 필요도 없으니
<drake_kr> low-level이라도 다들 c로 하는 이 마당에..
<drake_kr> mame에도 어셈코드 0%입니다
<yemharc> lisp으로 하드웨어 제어 도전 해봤는데 확실히 포인터의 부재가 좀 힘겹긴 해요
<yemharc> 그나마 리습이 메타프로그래밍 언어라 땜빵질은 할 수 있는데 퍼포먼스는 그저 웁니다
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> C쪽 lib도 대다수 끌어와야 하고
<yemharc> 짜놓고 보면 이미 lisp이 아니에요
<drake_kr> 걍c가 최고인듯..
<drake_kr> 걍c 나온지가 30년이 넘었죠?
<yemharc> C 바이너리 가져다가 lisp으로 포장한 느낌. 게다가 포장지 벗기기도 힘들고
<yemharc> 지금이 11이니............ 넘었죠
<drake_kr> 뭐
<drake_kr> 아무리 자바가 좋다 c#이 좋다 xna가 좋다 sliverlight가 좋다 해도
<yemharc> C는 뭐, 여기저기서 '이건 낡았다구!' 하지만 아직까지 하드웨어 제어에서는 막강하죠
<drake_kr> 하드웨어 제어뿐만 아니라
<yemharc> 실버라이트가 언어였나요? (...)
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> ?!
<drake_kr> c#이죠
<yemharc> 전 그냥 차세대 플래쉬 + 스크립트 정도로만 이해하고 있었어요 (............)
<drake_kr> bash도 훌륭한 하나의 '언어'잖아요
<yemharc> 음..... 확실히 그런 관점으로 보면 언어가 맞군요
<drake_kr> c는 확실히
<drake_kr> "처음과 끝"이 있는 언어
<drake_kr> "처음부터 끝까지 C만으로" 가능하잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌;;
<yemharc> 다른 언어 사용자들이 들으면 화낼 소리를 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 어떤 언어요?
<yemharc> 다 나름대로 'x만으로 모든게 가능하다!'라고 하잖아요
<drake_kr> basic만으로?
<drake_kr> 뭐, 언어 특성이 다 있긴 한데
<drake_kr> 범용성은 c만큼 나오는 언어가 일단 없고..
<yemharc> 하드웨어 제어 가능하다고 우기는 언어는 없군요 그러고 보면
<drake_kr> 뭐 다른 언어들도 라이브러리는 c에서 가져가는 경우가 많고
<drake_kr> gwbasic에서 peek/poke로 하드웨어 제어도 가능하긴 하죠
<yemharc> 그런데 라이브러리 부분은 C가 최고!! 라고 하는 조건으로 보기엔 좀 애매한게
<yemharc> '가장 많이' 쓰이고 '오래' 쓰인 언어다 보니 늘어난 부분이라.......
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 사실
<yemharc> 그렇게 따지면 펄의 CPAN이나 자바-doc같은것도 있으니까요
<drake_kr> 델피쨩 신봉자랍니다..
<drake_kr> 델파이
<yemharc> 아하
<drake_kr> 근데 최강의 언어라고 하면 c밖에 생각이 나지 않아요
<yemharc> 델파이..............다뤄본 적도 없고............쓰는 사람은 지금까지 한명 봤군요.......
<yemharc> 저랑은 좀 인연이 없는 언어..........
<ndsin> 은근히 델파이 사용자가 꽤 되나 봅니다
<drake_kr> 하긴 borland가 embacadero로 흡수되면서 영향력은 너무 많이 상실됐지요
<ndsin> 작년에 저희 회사 대표가 델파이 세미나를 했는데
<yemharc> 쓰는 사람도 고등학교때 후배가 쓰던거 본게 전부라 뭐라 말하기도 애매하네요
<ndsin> 디기 많이 왔었다던데
<yemharc> 언어 점유율같은거 보면 10위권 안에는 드는거 같던데요
<drake_kr> 볼랜드가 계속 잡고 있었다면
<yemharc> 뭐라 말하기 이전에 제가 델파이 자체를 이름밖에(..) 몰라요
<drake_kr> 지금 자바하고 동급 레벨일거라고 생각해요
<yemharc> 볼랜드에서 넘어갔군요
<yemharc> 어라....... 그럼 지금 볼랜드 C컴파일러도 사라진건가요?
<drake_kr> turbo-pascal에서 델파이로 넘어갔죠
<drake_kr> 그게 c++ builder로 남아있긴 한데
<drake_kr> 델피짱이랑 같은 레벨..
<yemharc> 흐음
<drake_kr> 델파이 사용자들이라고 하면 일단 30대 후반쯤이 많을거에요
<drake_kr> 아마
<yemharc> 나름 오래됐군요
<drake_kr> dos시절부터 borland 컴파일러를 최고로 받드는 사람은 많았으니까요
<yemharc> 기억도 잘 안나네............ 볼랜드 컴파일러가 터보-C 였던가요?
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> turbo-c
<drake_kr> tc tp tasm
<yemharc> 맞군요. 고딩때 다들 터보C 쓰던 기억 나네요
<drake_kr> ms에서 c 컴파일러를 제공하지 않은것도 아닌데..
<yemharc> .........혼자 gcc로 삽질하면서 '이건 대체 무슨 에러냐!!'하고 절규하고 있었지만 OTL
<drake_kr> vs 계열이 무료로 제공되기 전까진 강력했죠
<drake_kr> c++ builder나 delphi나
<yemharc> vs 무료제공이 됐었나요?
<drake_kr> 학생들에 한해서 무료제공..
<yemharc> 학교에선 라이센스로 샀던걸로 기억하는데요..
<yemharc> 학교는 아니고 학생에 한한 무료인가요?
<drake_kr> 뭐 무료가 아니더라도 라이센스에 대한 별 조치 안하잖아요
<drake_kr> 볼랜드 제품일때까지만 해도 그런게 잘 없었는데
<yemharc> 음....... 아니 뭐....... 제 경우에는 vc도 건드린 일이 거의 없다 보니까 말이죠
<drake_kr> 엠바카데로쪽으로 넘어가면서 단속 막 하고 그러다보니..
<yemharc> 제가 처음 만진 통합환경이 emacs (..........)
<drake_kr> 슬슬 안쓰게 된거죠
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 제대로 된 통합환경이네요
<drake_kr> vs도 어떻게 보면 emacs의 확장판
<yemharc> 그게 참 눈물나는 사연인게, lisp REPL이 단 한개도 없더라구요 (.........)
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 그래서 찾다보니 나온게 슬라임
<yemharc> 슬라임 쓰려니 이맥스
<drake_kr> 근데 왜 하필 lisp..
<yemharc> 이맥스 쓰려니 오라일리 이맥스북
<yemharc> 인공지능 독학했거든요 (.........)
<yemharc> 문제는 아직도 독학중 (.......)
<drake_kr> 으흠..
<drake_kr> 저도 아직 독학중
<yemharc> 이건 뭐 끝도 안보이고 쉽게 테스트 가능한 환경도 아니고
<drake_kr> 전 항상 목표를 먼저 찍고 하기때문에..
<yemharc> 그렇게 접근하면 전 평생가도 달성 못해요 OTL
<drake_kr> Goal에 도달하면 최적화
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 중간목표라던가 그런게 있지 않은가요
<yemharc> 중간목표는 있는데 애초에 목표였달까 꿈이었달까 망상이 '튜링테스트따위 쌈싸먹는 멋진 아가씨 A.I.' 다 보니 (.....데꿀)
<yemharc> 결국 타고 들어가면 1차적으로는 음성인식이고
<drake_kr> 맥스가 클리퍼로 만들어진 프로그램이던가
<yemharc> 더 들어가면 뉴럴 네트워크니 뭐니 줄줄이 나오고.......... 처음 책으로 팔땐 저런건 전문가 시스템만 해당인줄 알았어요
<drake_kr> 한국에서는 비주류라서 한글로 써있는 데이터를 구하기가 너무 어려우시겠군요
<yemharc> ..........맞던가요
<yemharc> 라기보다 사실 없어요 (.....)
<yemharc> 희귀하니 어쩌니 이전에 그냥 없더군요
<drake_kr> 해외는 비주류라도 출판을 보통 해주지만
<drake_kr> 한국에서는 일단 팔려야 하니까..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 게다가 외국도서 들여오는 목록에도 없어서
<yemharc> 해외주문 크리............
<drake_kr> 어떻게보면 상당히 중요한건데..
<yemharc> 책 한권 받으려면 심하면 두 달 걸리더군요
<drake_kr> 스타에서 '어택땅' 요거에 ai 없으면
<drake_kr> ....
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> 가깝게는 그런것부터 시작하지 않던가요
<yemharc> 그 대표적인 예가 드라군과 골리앗 (.....)
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> A.I. 공부에서 비교적 초급에 드는게 길찾기니까요
<yemharc> 이건 로봇공학쪽도 엇비슷하더라구요
<drake_kr> 그쵸
<drake_kr> 음.. 그나저나 irc로 파일보내기가 되려나
<drake_kr> 제가 인터넷에서 모은 ai 관련 자료를 좀 보내드릴라구..
<yemharc> 되려 로봇공학에서 일정 수준 이상이 넘어가야 초입에 들어가는게 2족보행에 관한 균형잡기 프로세스에 관한 물리역학 (.......)이라는 터무니없이 긴 녀석이죠
<drake_kr> 670MB정도 되네요
<drake_kr> 각종서적
<yemharc> 많네요;
<drake_kr> 압축중입니다
<yemharc> 그런데 지금은 제가 무리일듯;; 방에 있는 시간이 얼마 안되서 방에선 그냥 테더링인지라;;
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> pdf가 대부분이에요
<drake_kr> 어디 넣어가꼬 다니면서 보시면 될듯
<yemharc> 스마트폰 활용하면 되겠네요
<drake_kr> e-ink 이용한 스마트폰은 안나오려나..
<yemharc> .....제 모토쿼티는 정말 밑바닥까지 뽑아먹히는군요
<drake_kr> ... 전 아이폰 가지고 gcc 돌립니다
<yemharc> 아이폰용으로 포팅된 gcc가 있나요?
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4944
<ndsin> 아이폰으로 포팅된 gdb도 있습니다
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제대로 삽 푸셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아.........저런 삽질 마지막으로 해본게 언제더라.........
<drake_kr> 재밌더라구염
<yemharc> 삽질이 진짜 재밌죠
<yemharc> 사실 안해도 그만인데 이상하게 불타오르고 말이죠
<yemharc> 시험기간에 방청소하는거랑 비슷한 버프에요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데
<drake_kr> 아무리 찾아봐도 없더라구요
<drake_kr> 해외 사이트 이잡듯이 뒤졌는데
<drake_kr> 분명 '나랑 같은 생각을 한 사람이 있을 것이다'고 생각하고
<yemharc> 그야 보통 안하니까요.........
<drake_kr> 보통은 안 하지만
<drake_kr> 해본 사람은 있을거라 생각했는데요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 정정합니다
<yemharc> http://iphonesdkdev.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-to-install-gcc-compiler-in-iphone.html
<yemharc> 08년 글이군요
<drake_kr> 그러니까..
<drake_kr> php에 gd라이브러리가 들어간 php-cgi 파일을 구하는게 목적이었는데요
<drake_kr> 그건 정말 없더라구요
<yemharc> 그 전에 질문!
<drake_kr> 앱
<yemharc> ..........대체 아이폰에 그거 넣어서 뭐에 쓰려고 하신겁니까 (.......)
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 제로보드가 저한테 편하거든요
<yemharc> .......그것뿐?
<drake_kr> 아이폰에 정보를 html로 넣어가지고 다니면서 읽으려고 했지요
<yemharc> ..........안되겠어 이사람 어떻게든 하지 않으면.......
<drake_kr> ?
<yemharc> .....차라리 아이폰 앱을 구하지 그러셨어요 (.....)
<drake_kr> http://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/%EC%9D%B4%20%EC%9E%90%EC%8B%9D%20%EC%95%88%20%EB%90%98%EA%B2%A0%EC%96%B4%20%EB%B9%A8%EB%A6%AC%20%EC%96%B4%EB%96%BB%EA%B2%8C%EB%93%A0%20%ED%95%98%EC%A7%80%20%EC%95%8A%EC%9C%BC%EB%A9%B4
<yemharc> 이건 또 어느새 긁어오셨어욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아이폰 앱이라고 해도.. 그닥 쓸만한게 보이질 않아서요
<yemharc> 사용 용도가 마이너하니까요
<drake_kr> 그렇게 마이너하진 않은듯한데
<drake_kr> 단지 php에 gd가 안 붙었다는 이유만으로 버닝한거라서요..
<drake_kr> php까지는 검색해도 상당히 많은수가 나옵니다..
<yemharc> 아으............벌써 한시네요
<drake_kr> 전 슬슬 똥싸고 jquery좀 해봐야겠군요
<yemharc> 오늘은 좀 일찍 들어가야겠네요. 내일은 이사님한테 끌려가서 ppt보고 받아야.........
<yemharc> drake_kr // 그럼 주무세요 :) 저도 이만 가보겠습니다
<drake_kr> 네 쉬세요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 이번 white iphone에는 expose가 동작한다는 얘기가 있네요..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-20
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> yemharc // 파일 가나요
<yemharc> 소식이 없네요;;
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> 파일을 어떻게 보내드리지
<yemharc> 지금 쓰는게 xchat이 아니라 empathy로 들어오는건데
<yemharc> 음.... msn으로라도?
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<drake_kr> ftp 하나 여실수 있으면 그게 최곤디..
<drake_kr> sftp나 ftp나
<yemharc> 히으.. ftp 설치해야하나;;
<drake_kr> 음?
<yemharc> 외뿔고래 기다리면서 순정품(?)으로 사용중이라 으잌
<drake_kr> ssh 열린것 없으세용?
<yemharc> 넷북 구입한지 이제 2주쯤 됬거든요
<yemharc> 윈도 깔린거 밀어버리고선 이것저것 손대려다 외뿔고래 얼마 안남아서 안건드리고 있었죠
<jincreator> yemharc empathy irc는 문제가 많은것 같습니다.
<yemharc> jincreator 네 좀 여러가지 문제가 보이네요
<jincreator> 제가 그래서 요즘 우분투 설치후 empathy 관련 패키지 지우고 pidgin을 설치하죠.
<yemharc> jincreator 지금은 그저 외뿔고래 기다리며 손놓고 있는 상황이죠
<jincreator> 다른 건 몰라도 hanirc에서 들어온 사람 목록이 자주 안뜨는 건 정말 참을 수가 없더군요.
<yemharc> 뭣보다 10.3 카탈리스트 깔린 채로 그냥 놔두고 있는 상황이에요. APU라서 11.x로 갈아엎어줘야 하는데.......
<jincreator> empathy에서 irc 기능은 별도로 개발되서 그런 것 같아요.
<drake_kr> APU 기동 캐터펄트 접속
<jincreator> 오픈 소스 인텔 드라이버라 전 그런 걱정은 없네요.
<yemharc> 저도 처음에는 GMA트리 타려고 했는데
<yemharc> 10인치급에선 acer ao 가 가격대비로 제일 만족스럽더라구요
<drake_kr> 흠 어찌 보내드려야 하나
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> ftp를 설치할까요
<drake_kr> 잠시만요
<yemharc> .......라기보다 이거 그냥 xchat이나 pidgin설치하면 해결되는거 아닌가요 (머엉)
<drake_kr> 니눅스에서 7z 쓰는데 문제없지요?
<yemharc> 전혀 없지요 :)
<jincreator> 전혀 없으나 기본적으로 포함되어 있지는 않지요.
<drake_kr> http://home.drake.kr:1080/ai.7z
<yemharc> 기본포함은 아니지요.
<drake_kr> 확인좀요
<yemharc> 열심히 받는군요. 그런데 이거 트래픽에 지장을 드리는(???)건 아닌지;;
<drake_kr> 배고파요
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 고래 나오면 바로 해부 들어가야겠군요 (...)
<drake_kr> 잘 받아져요?
<yemharc> 확실히 세팅이 하나도 안 되어 있으니 무슨 크롬OS쓰는 기분이네요
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 역시 아이돌 노래가 좋군요
<drake_kr> spicegirls - wanna be
<yemharc> 으우............
<drake_kr> 음
<yemharc> 외근이라니..........외근이라니이..........ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 왜근이라니..
<drake_kr> 다 받으심?
<yemharc> ?! 획 두개에 의미가 확 달라졌어요?!
<yemharc> 80메가 정도 남았네요
<drake_kr> 홱 두개요?
<yemharc> 외근 -> 왜근
<drake_kr> 왜근 가실때 pdf 넣어갖고 가세요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 네
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 아 급 귀찮아지네..
<Seony^MBP> 왜근은 일본출장이라는 뜻인가요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 1. 왜 나가는지 모르겠다는 뜻
<drake_kr> 2. 일본출장
<drake_kr> 3. 왜 나만 나가서 뻘짓해야함?
<Seony^MBP> 단어 두 글자에 인생이 담겨있군요...
<yemharc> seony // 전 지하철 7정거장 거리에서 난데없이 비행기 타게 생겼습니다 :)
<drake_kr> 오 진짜 일본 가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨
<yemharc> 외근이 왜근이 되면서 ..........(먼산)
<Seony^MBP> 인천에서 김포요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 말 그대로 3번인데 그럼
<Seony^MBP> 기내식 꼭 챙겨드세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 미쿸
<yemharc> drake_kr // 3번입니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> drake_kr // 그리고 파일 다 받아졌어요. 감사합니다 :)
<drake_kr> 아 배고파
<drake_kr> 콘버터는 밥이랑 먹기가 좀 그러네요
<jasonjang> popeye92; 안녕하세요? 식사셨어요?
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요 를 타자하는 중 오타가 생겨서.....쩝 안녕하쇼? 이렇게 타자했었네요. 맘이 급하니......ㅔㅇ 자가 생략되네요. ㅎ
<popeye92> jasonjang: 안녕하세요..네 늦은 아침겸점심먹었습니다.
<jasonjang> ㅋ 예 예.
<jasonjang> 이번 농협 사태 어케 보세요? 설마아~
<jasonjang> "앉아서 봅니다" ?
<popeye92> 너무 조심스런 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> popeye92 // 안녕하세요
<popeye92> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 농협사태는 외부 소행으로 방향을 잡고 있는거 같네요
<popeye92> 그래야 일단 면피를 하지 않을까요? 외부 UFO 소행 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 책임회피를 하기엔 무리수같네요
<yemharc> 외부 소행이라고 해도 정황증거는 내부자도 고의든 아니든 연관되어 있고
<yemharc> 그렇다고 한다면 외부자 소행이라고 해도 보안규정상의 책임은 피할수 없지요
<yemharc> 게다가 정말 외부자 소행이라면 책임이 더 무겁기도 하구요
<yemharc> 만약에 내부 공모 전혀 없이 전산망을 뚫고, 방화벽에 아무 흔적도 안 남기고 서버를 공격한 거라면
<yemharc> 그 외부자를 잡아다 국정원에 넣어야겠죠 :)
<popeye92> 외주업체에게 책임돌리겠죠. 계약파기하고...
<popeye92> 직원은 감봉정도? -_-
<yemharc> 보안규정 관련은 외주업체만의 책임이 아닙니다.......라고 하고 싶지만
<yemharc> 현재 수사에서 보안규정을 어긴걸로 보이는 사람이 외주업체 직원인지라.........
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 잠시 로그아웃이요
<jasonjang> Seony^MBP; How'D? What MBP ?
<Seony^MBP> jasonjang: didn't you know that I got a new mbp last year? lol
<jasonjang> MBP 가 뭔 지를 모르거든요. 눼이버 한테 물어 보고 오께요. ㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 아. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋ .McBookPro ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 아고 배아포.
<Seony^MBP> 성적 잘나왔다고 마눌님께서 하사하셨어요.
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 후으..........
<yemharc> 3번타입 외근하러 가보겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony^MBP> <- 진정한 맥빠의 완성형 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 3번타입...
<yemharc> OTL
<jasonjang> 전 뭐......Management of Biz .... 머 MBA 친구쯤 되는 줄 알았네.요...........ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 세상 대부분의 문제의 답은 생각보다 단순한 법이군요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 어쨌든 다들 좋은 하루 보내세요
<Seony^MBP> 그래도 우분투 회원이니까 vmware로 우분투를!!! ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그러게 말씀여요. yemharc 즐 왜근
<Seony^MBP> 수고하세요
<yemharc> 외근이라구요 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 왜근은 일본출장이래요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 차라리 비행기라도 타면 말을 안하죠 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 사실 말로 해석하면 일본 출장이라기보다 일본 발령에 가깝지 않나요 (...)
<jasonjang> 저는 가끔 애박 도 잘 하는데....물론 Seony^MBP 님은 상상도 못하겠지만.
<yemharc> .....라기보다 이럴때가 아니구나. 진짜 갑니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<Seony^MBP> 애박요? 아 이거 해석하기 참 어려운 단어인데요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 상황에 따라서 다양한 뜻을 가진 단어네요...
<jasonjang> 그쵸, 괴롭거나 사랑시려운!
<Seony^MBP> 음... 찾아보면 저런 단어 많이 나올 듯 싶습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 재밌겠다 싶으면 포럼에 올려야지 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 제 애박/애출에는  TM 붙여 주세요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony^MBP> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 이따 나중에 시간이 되면 한 번 올려볼께요. 그러고보니 못올릴 확률이 높겠네요.
<jasonjang> 예 예. ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 이번 여름에 한국 나가면 뭘 사갖고 들어올지 나중에 즐거운 마음으로 메모 좀 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 의무로 한국가요? 아니면 시간 여유로?
<Seony^MBP> 의무로요. 왠만하면 뱅기표 때문에 안가고 싶은데 안나가면 안되요.
<Seony^MBP> 가자마자 포럼 사무실부터 가볼까요? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Why NOT ?
<Seony^MBP> 짱깨집부터 풀코스로 좀 돌고나서 얘기해야지 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 쇼핑 목록에 올릴 물품 하나를 추가하고 싶은데...적당한 영어가 없으니 한글로 드리죠
<Seony^MBP> 뭔데요?
<jasonjang> "(한국에서의)  즐거운 추억 1 Cart"
<Seony^MBP> 음... 추억이래봐야 뭐 먹는 거랑 사람들 만나는 거 정도 밖에 없을 거 같아요.
<jasonjang> 논네 처럼 말씀하신다?
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 사실 시간이 많이 없거든요...
<jasonjang> 인쉥 다~ 살아서 더 이상 낙이 없는 사람처럼...ㅠㅠ ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 뱅기표값이 너무 비싸서 개강하기 2주 전에 잠깐 갔다와야되거든요...
<jasonjang> 끄덕끄덕
<Seony^MBP> 2주만에 비자 연장하고 사람들 만나고 물건 사고... 가능할런지 모르겠어요.
<jasonjang> 월 수로는 몇 월요?
<jasonjang> 6~7 ?
<Seony^MBP> 8월 3째주쯤 갈 거 같아요.
<jasonjang> 아~ 예
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 거의 못할텐데요.흠
<Seony^MBP> 사람 한 명 만나는데 하루씩 잡으면 뭐 거의 10명 미만...
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, 그래서 고민 중...
<MK-BB> 아니지요
<MK-BB> 사람을 3명식 하루에 만나셈
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 점심 2번 먹구 저녁 2번 먹구
<jasonjang> MK 버럭
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 그럼 4명도 만나겠내
<Seony^MBP> 덜중요한 사람들은  점심에 만나고, 중요한 사람은 저녁에 만나면 되겠다
<jasonjang> 왜 10명 한자리에 모아 놓치! 콱. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 근데, 저는 절때루 MK 처럼 못함. 왜냐믄
<Seony^MBP> 이건 뭐 완전 스케쥴 짜놓고 움직여야될 판이니... 아 근데 뱅기값이 너무 비싸서요...
<MK-BB> jasonjang 그거 괜찮군요
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 하와이에서 서울가는거 얼망;ㅁ?
<jasonjang> 다 머리채 붙잡고 서로 '내꺼'라고 쌈 남.
<MK-BB> 제가 뉴욕에서 왕복끈으면 10일채류 조건티켓은 싸게 해서 1600에 사거든요...
<MK-BB> 비쌀때는 1800까지 가지만
<MK-BB> 아니다 싸게하면 1500이면 사구나
<jasonjang> 저는....최대 1200 에 다님
<Seony^MBP> peak season $1,500
<jasonjang> 그 이상 다녀 본 적이 없심.
<Seony^MBP> non-peak이면 $1,000
<Seony^MBP> 8월 3째주부터 $1,000 그 이전에는 $1,500
<Seony^MBP> 근데 저는 와이프랑 같이 가야되니까 성수기면 무려 $1,000 추가...
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 대한항공말구 싼것도요?
<Seony^MBP> 하와이는 대한항공이 제일 싸요.
<Seony^MBP> 허니문 많이 와서...
<Seony^MBP> 요즘 여기저기서 한국말 들려서 좀 낯설어요.
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP jin air인가
<Seony^MBP> 딱 봐도 한국사람 처럼 생긴 사람들이 티셔츠 똑같이 입고 사진기 메고 돌아댕기는데... ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> JAL?
<MK-BB> 대한항공에서 낸 조금한 인데.... Jinair 알아봐요
<MK-BB> 그게 괌하구 하와이만 해외선있는걸로 암
<Seony^MBP> 그거 말고 하와이에 Hawaiian Airline이라고 싼거 있는데, 그게 $50 싸니까 차라리 대한항공 타는 게 낫죠.
<Seony^MBP> 그거 혹시 경비행기 아니에요?
<jasonjang> 한국말 들리는 것이 낯설다? ㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 대한항공 기기 를 몇대 갔다가 Jinair한테 물려준
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 찾아봐요 묻지말구!!!! ㅎㅎㅎ Jinair
<Seony^MBP> jasonjang: 하와이가 사실 한국 관광객이 별로 없거든요.
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, ok. 나중에 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아...글쿤요. 의외네요
<Seony^MBP> 미국이, 예전까지는 비자를 받아야 올 수 있는 곳이었잖아요. 그래서 관광객이 별로 없었어요.
<Seony^MBP> 근데 요즘 너무 많아져서 좀 신기하긴 한데...
<jasonjang> 지금은 무비자여요?
<Seony^MBP> 네. 무비자 된지 꽤 됐는데요.
<jasonjang> 제 알기로 무비자는 사이판 뿐인 줄 아는데........아 하와이도 무비자 군요. 아~
<Seony^MBP> 요즘 다음까페 하와이 관련 커뮤니티 가면, 무비자로 와서 알바 좀 하면서 눌러살고싶다는 질문글 꽤 올라와요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 하와이 뿐만 아니라 미국 전체가 다 무비자잖아요
<Seony^MBP> 꽤 됐는데...
<jasonjang> 내 아는 많은 사람들은 하와이 다 다녀왔는데...저만.. 못 가봤.
<jasonjang> 아~ Seony^MBP 그거 무 비자 아녀요.
<MK-BB> jasonjang 저도 못가봤슴
<MK-BB> 흠
<jasonjang> 오해여요. 무비자 인가? 전자여권 한정...
<jasonjang> 2008년부터 시행했죠!
<MK-BB> 전 어차피 영주권이라 상관없슴
<jasonjang> 전자비자
<MK-BB> 그리구 한국갈때 짜증나면 외국인 라인으로 드가도되구
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 네. 전자여권 한정. 근데 전자여권이 무슨 하늘에 별따기는 아니잖아요. 아무나 다 받는 건데요..
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 아 한국여권 끝날때가 되가는
<MK-BB> 그거 연장하던가 새로 파야하는데.ㅠ
<Seony^MBP> 새로 파러 들어가면 군대 가라고 잡히겠꾼 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 아.. 캐나다 국적이지 참..
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP: -_-) 아뇨 영사관에다 하면되는데 무슨소리
<MK-BB> 영주권이라 안잡혀요
<Seony^MBP> 영주권 있어도 국적이 한국인이면 잡힘 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 안잡힘
<MK-BB> 병무청에 직접 전화해봤슴
<Seony^MBP> 그래요? 뉴스에는 억울하게 군대 들어갔다고 사람들 나오고그러던데 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony 우선 35불인가 paypal로 request 보냈으니
<MK-BB> 곧 들어갈거임
<MK-BB> 나머지는 폰값 막아드리겠슴
<Seony> ㅇㅋ 지금 잠깐 나가야되서 이따 봐요.
<Seony> 30분 후에 올 거에요
<MK-BB> 그러시던지요
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 전 잘거임
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<wjdgns421> mysql / php / 아파치 전부다 깔았는데 phpmyadmin 접속 경로가 어ㄸㄸᅠㅎ게 쳐야하나요? 인터넷에서
<drake_kr> ip/phpMyAdmin
<wjdgns421> www폴더에 머 너둔거없어서그런지 안되ㄴ요
<wjdgns421> 우분투 시냅스 로 해서 다 받았느
<wjdgns421> 는데
<drake_kr> # sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin 했어요?
<drake_kr> 그럼 될텐데
<drake_kr> 음 저 양재 가봐야해서
<drake_kr> 지금 신경 못써드리겠네요 ㄷㄷ
<wjdgns421> 앗..그건 않ㅏ
<wjdgns421> phpinfo.php 해서하면 다뜨느
<wjdgns421> 는데 접속이 아네요
<wjdgns421> 안되네요
<wjdgns421> http://127.0.0.1/phpMyAdmin/
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16640 요거때문에 지금 사람들 많이 없을거에요
<drake_kr> 저도 지금 가봐야해서
<wjdgns421> 헉...네 좀다가와야겠네요. 감사해요
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅㅈㅅ /var/www에 phpmyadmin을 복사해 넣는 방법도 있어요
<drake_kr> 그정도만 해보시고.. 안되시면 이따가 제가 술취해 돌아와서 해드릴수도 있 -_-
<wjdgns421> 그 phpmyadmin 폴더는어딖ᅠ요?
<wjdgns421> 어디꺼요?
<wjdgns421> 웹에서 암
<wjdgns421> 거나 받아서 너음되나여?
<Seony> 음... phpmyadmin은 /usr/share에 있는데...
<shriekout> 저분... 오늘 하루종일해도.. 못 깐다에 한표 =3
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<SUNPAPA> 안녕하세요
<SUNPAPA> 처음뵙겠습니다.
<lexlove> 어서오세요 ^^
<SUNPAPA> 렉스러브님
<SUNPAPA> 진짜 초보인데  한개 물어보고 싶은게 있습니다.
<lexlove> 네 그러세요. 그런데 저도 초보에요 ^^
<SUNPAPA> ^^
<Seony> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<SUNPAPA> 터미널의 주 용도가 뭔가요?
<lexlove> Seony,안녕하세요
<SUNPAPA> Seony님 안녕하세요
<Lyuso> 써니님도 안녕히 계세요.=)
<Seony> Lyuso, SUNPAPA: 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 터미널은 리눅스의 기본이라고 생각합니다. ^^ 윈도우즈로 보자면 명령프롬프트랑 비슷한데 그 쓰임이 더 많다고 보면되요
<SUNPAPA> 린
<SUNPAPA> 리눅수 깐지 몇일 안됐거든요.
<Seony> SUNPAPA: 터미널은, 마우스로 설정할 수 없는 디테일한 부분에 손을 대기 위해서 많이 씁니다.
<SUNPAPA> 그래서 뭐가 뭔지 아무것도 모르고 이리저리 방황하고 있습니다.
<lexlove> 저도 터미널을 많이 사용하지는 않습니다. 파이썬 공부를 하고 있는데 gedit 켤때, 각종 명령어 실행할 때 사용을 해요
<Seony> lexlove: 근데 gedit은 터미널 없어도 메뉴에서 불러올 수 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> SUNPAPA, 터미널 없어도 모든게 사용가능해요...
<shriekout> 가령 ms 윈도우 같은경우... ipconfig
<lexlove> Seony, 그러게요. 터미널을 F12번으로 키보드 바로가기를 설정해뒀어요 그래서 터미널 켜서 gedit 치는게 더 편해요 ^^;;;
<shriekout> 같은 명령어를 쓸려면... cmd를 열어야 해요... 명령어창...
<shriekout> 그런데... 일반적인 사용에서는 터미널 쓸 일 없어요
<lexlove> vi편집기를 제대로 못써서 gedit 사용하면서 터미널이 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> vi 맛들리면 무쟈게 재밌어요.
<shriekout> gedit 짱! =3
<lexlove> 저는 파이썬 공부를 하기때문에 파일 실행시 자주 사용합니다.
<SUNPAPA> 전 지금 무슨말씀하는건지도 모르겠어요 ^^
<Seony> 저도 요즘 vi 손에 익힐려고 노력 중인데 무쟈게 재밌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<SUNPAPA> 겟잇이 뭔지.
<lexlove> 지에디트 에요 ^^
<shriekout> gedit... 일종의 노트패드 같은거예요
<SUNPAPA> 네.
<lexlove> 간단한 메모장 같은 거라고 보면 되요
<shriekout> 파이썬도... 터미널로 안 하고...
<SUNPAPA> 누군가 말하는게 5년 꾸준히 하라고 하던데
<shriekout> 실행시에 터미널로 실행이라고 설정하면... 마우스로 클릭하면... 터미널에 결과물 보여줌 =3
<lexlove> SUNPAPA님 덕분에 저 왕초보는 아닌거 같아서 기쁩니다.
<SUNPAPA> 제가 왕초보이죠.
<Seony> 뭐 5년씩이나... 집중해서 몇달만 해보면 금방 익히실 거에요.
<lexlove> 일단 영화보기, 음악듣기 그런거 해보세요
<SUNPAPA> 아.
<suapapa_> 깜짝이야..
<SUNPAPA> 영화보기 음악듣기 같은거
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> suapapa_, ㅎㅎ
<SUNPAPA> 안녕하세요 수아파파님.
<suapapa_> 안녕하세요 썬파파님.
<suapapa_> -_-
<SUNPAPA> 아들태명이 예전에 햇살이라서.
<shriekout> 우분투 마을에... 파파가 두명이라니...
<shriekout> 페티도 한 명밖에 없는데... =33
<imsu> 쩝.. 여기 초보한명 추가요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세용
<Seony> 임수는 이맥스 유저. vi 유저랑은 상극. ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 안녕하세요 :)
<shriekout> 이맥스...
<shriekout> 고수다!
<imsu> 저도 처음엔 vi 썼다구용 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> shriekout: 이맥스로 텍스트파일 수정한대요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> vi도 쓸줄 아시는구나...
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 전... gedit 밖에 못 써요... ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 윈도우의 메모장이 최고죠 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 최고!
<imsu> 이맥스는 빠져나오는것만 알면 고수 아닌감유??ㅋㅋ
<Seony> vi는 빠져나오는 방법도 어려워.
<shriekout> 전... 컴퓨터 전원 버튼을 눌러요... OTL
<lexlove> gedit는 제가 파이썬 공부할 줄 미리 알고 파이썬 콘솔을 넣어줬어요 아주 짱이에요ㅋ
<Seony> 하하하하 전원버튼...
<ndsin> 무슨 재미로 사세요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 오늘 제가 미용실갔다가 들은 소리...
<shriekout> 근데... 전원 버튼을 짧게 누르면...
<shriekout> 다시 켜면... 슬립모드라...
<shriekout> 다시 이맥스... OTL
<Seony> vi는 d, y, w, D, w, q, i만 알면 끝 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 v도..
<Seony> o도 있군요...
<ndsin>  / 빼먹으셨네요
<imsu> c 디버깅할때 이맥스 보고 반해버려서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 삽질중입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 먼놈의 세팅이 이리 복잡한지 ㅡ .ㅡ
<lexlove> 저는 wq, q! 만 알아요
<Seony> ndsin: 그건 고수의 경지! ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... /%s///g만 알면 저도 고수 되나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아. :%s군요..
<lexlove> Seony님은 진즉 고수;;;;;;
<ndsin> Seony 고수 명예의 전당 등극
<shriekout> Seony, 짱!
<Seony> 오옷... 영광입니다 ㅎㅎ
<sunpapa> 전 스크롤이
<sunpapa> 스크롤이 화면에서 안움직이네요
<Seony> sunpapa: 좀 더 공부해보셔서 채팅 전용 프로그램으로 접속해보세요. 아주 안정적일 거에요.
<imsu> 머징 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 엠파시 무쟈게 이쁩니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 피진은 네이트온이 불안하던데 엠파시는 괜찮네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 엠파시에서도 네이트온 되나요?
<Seony> 파파님 모두 나가셨네요
<Seony> 같이 나가셨나...
<imsu> 네 됩니닷 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 오
<shriekout> 어떻게 하나요?
<imsu> 피진 연동해논거 가져오시몀 호환되더라구요
<Seony> 오오 임수 급 고수 등극.
<shriekout> ...
<shriekout> 전... 피진 가져오기 하니깐... 아무것도 안 떠요 ;;;
<imsu> 저만 컴터가 받아준건 아닐텐데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러게 컴퓨터 때리지 말랬지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 다 아시면서 새삼스레 ..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 낼 자바 시험이라 공부한답시고 앉아는 있는데 하기가 싫네.
<shriekout> 안되네... 기존 계정 가져오기 해도... 기존 계정 정보 아무것도 못 가져오네요 ;;;
<Seony> 다 아니까 그런가..
<lexlove> ^^;;
<Seony> lexlove: 범위 내에서만요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이번학기 목표도 전과목 A인데...
<Seony> 자바 교수가 완전 엉터리라 아무래도 달성 불가능할듯...
<imsu> shriekout: 쩝...
<lexlove> 이번이 마지막 학기인사요?
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> lexlove: 아뇨. 이번 끝나고도 1년 반 남았어요.
<Seony> 지난 학기 전과목 A받고 학교에서 축하메일 올 줄 알았더니 안오더라구요.. ㅎㅎ A-가 하나 있어서 그런가...
<lexlove> 그렇게 많이 남았어요? 아즉 고생하셔야겠군요 ^^
<Seony> lexlove: 네. 전공 바꾼 게 타격이 크네요...
<imxu_xpJjang> 웅헤헤
<Seony> 안바꿨으면 올해 졸업했었을 거에요.
<imsu_XP> 쿄쿄
<lexlove> 올해 저도 경영학 다시 공부할까 고민했는데 그냥 포기했어요
<Seony> 근데 제 경우는 바꾸길 잘한 거 같아요... 이번에 회계학 졸업하는 애들 고민 많더라구요...
<lexlove> 다시 학교 다니게 되면 다른 공부할 짬이 안날 것 같고 그 공부 대신 언어공부하겠다고 다짐했어요
<lexlove> 201/373 wikidocs 파이썬  중반을 넘어섰네요 ^^
<Seony> 시간이 좀 더 있으면 MIS 부전공 하고싶은데... 일단 졸업을 빨리 하고싶어요....
<Seony> 위키독스 파이썬 괜찮죠?
<lexlove> 아주 좋아요 그 어떤 책보다 나아요
<Seony> 저도 받아놓고 공부해야되는데 시간이 도저히 안되서 못보고 있어요.
<imsu> imsu_XP: 너 땜에 엠파시 접속이 안되잖아
<imsu_XP> imsu 내가 뭘
<lexlove> imsu, 그렇게 외로우셨어요???
<Seony> 이번 여름에 파이썬을 봐야할지 애플 자격증을 공부할지...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu_XP> imsu 한대 때려줄테임
<imsu> 혼자 놀기의 달인 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> imsu, 제가 대화해드릴께요. 자학하지 마세요~~~
<imsu> 제가 ban 시켰읍니다 ㅋㅋ 관리자의 권한으로 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 밴 시켰는데 메시지가 "전 이만 갑니다"라고 나오네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 파워버튼
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> Seony, 이제 파이썬 하나만 꾸준히 공부할래요. 이것저럭 손대는 것이 제일 안좋고 시간만 낭비하는 것 같아요
<imsu> 최강의 관리툴 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 이것저것;;;;
<Seony> lexlove: 한국은 잘 모르겠지만, 미국에서는 파이썬이나 펄 둘중 하나만 잘 다뤄도 취직하는데 문제가 없을 정도에요...
<Seony> 특히나 구글에서 파이썬을 밀기시작한 이후부터 더...
<lexlove> 제 성격에 파이썬이 맞는거 같아요 ^^
<Seony> 무쟈게 쉽다면서요?
<imsu> 파이썬은 깔기 복잡하다고 하던데.. 흠..
<Seony> 아까 계셨던 수아파파님이 파이썬 고수님이에요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> imsu 파이썬 우분투에 자동으로 설치되어 있어요
<imsu> xp 에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 왠만한 유닉스에는 파이썬 기본탑재.
<imsu> 전 xp 유저 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> xp에도 파이썬 깔기 쉬워.
<lexlove> 쉽게 구현이 가능한데 대신 리스트 개념등을 잘 사용해보지 않아서 약간 혼돈이 되요
<imsu> 전 펄만 좀 깔아보고.. 킁킁. .ㅠ.ㅠ;
<lexlove> 설치 프로그램 더블클릭만 하면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 파이썬의 최대의 문제점은, 하위호환성이 심각할 정도로 안좋다는 점이더라구요...
<lexlove> 그런가요???
<Seony> 2.x대에서 만든 스크립트가 3.x에서 제대로 작동이 안된다고 하니깐요...
<Seony> 매번 버전업 때마다 그렇다네요
<lexlove> 저런저런;;;
<imsu> 헙헙
<Seony> 요즘 학교에서 자바 하다가 PHP 잠깐 할 일 있어서 했는데 왜이리 편한지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저런 ..
<Seony> 제가 프로그래밍 초보라서 잘은 모르겠지만, 자바는 정말 대규모에 적합한 언어 같더라구요...
<lexlove> 자바 기초만 봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: Hi
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세용
<yemharc> 3번타입 외근에 이은 야근까지 끝내고 가려고 보니 다들 부활(?!)해 계시는군요
<yemharc> OTL
<lexlove> ^^
<Seony> 왜근... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 3번타입은 뭐에요?
<Seony> imsu: 왜근이 무슨 뜻 같아?
<imsu> 글쎄요 ..
<yemharc> 3. 왜 나만 혼자 삽질을!!!
<Seony> 1. 일본 출장
<lexlove> 왜 근무해?
<Seony> 2. 왜 내가 이걸 해야하는지
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> yemharc: 3번이 뭐였죠? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 3. 왜 나만 이런 삽질을 해야하는지
<yemharc> OTL
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> .......seony님 사악합니다. 본인에게 말하게 하시다니..........
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 결국 삽질이군용 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 왜근-일본출장이 제일 재밌는 해석 같은데요...
<yemharc> 그나마 돈받는 삽질이니 하는거죠 (먼산)
<Seony> jasonjang님께서 새로운 단어를 제안... 애박 (외박)
<yemharc> ㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 올해 중으로 아이폰5 나올 가능성이 높다네요
<Seony> 맥OSX 10.7은 이번 여름에 나올 거 같고...
<imsu> 친구 아이폰 4샀는데 얼마전에 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 올 9월쯤에 나온다는 추측이... 추측 뿐이니까 너무 실망하지 말라그래 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그 친구에게 아이폰 추천해준 친구 욕먹고 있습니다 대박으로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 왜?
<imsu> 통화는 잘 안되고... 신품이 곧 나온다고 하던데 넌 왜 이걸 나한테 추천해준거냐
<imsu> 이런거죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맘먹고 스마트폰 산건데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아이폰 저번에 구글뉴스 (.com쪽) 보니 11월~내년초 사이로 예정이라고 하던데요
<Seony> 통화가 잘 안돼?
<Seony> yemharc: 오늘 나온 소식통은 아이폰 부품공급업자한테서 나온 소문이래요..
<imsu> 주위에서 그런소리 나오니까 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 오늘 또 소식이 나온건가요? 제가 본건 대충 2주 약간 안된겁니다
<lexlove> 통화가 잘 안되는 것은 KT문제 인것 같아요 ^^
<lexlove> 콸콸콸이 아니어서;;;
<yemharc> 통화는 KT쪽 문제일 가능성이 크다네요. 그거랑 별개로 iOS업뎃하고 벽돌되는 현상은 탈옥으로 인한거라는 말이 많구요
<yemharc> ........역시 맘대로 손대도 튼튼한 안드로이드를 써야 (하앍...)
<lexlove> 저는 무료폰 쓰느라 안드로이드 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안드로이드 귀여워요 안드로이드 (믕?)
<lexlove> 마음 같아선 아이폰 쓰고 싶었으나 아직 가난한 관계로 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저도 가난해서 공짜폰을 구한 다음 2시간만에 루팅해버렸.......
<yemharc> AS못받는데... 하지만 루팅을 안 할 수는 없잖아요?
<imsu> 고수분들.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu // 막상 루팅하고 커펌 별거 없어요. 실질적으로 해보면 롬이야 여기저기 굴러다니고 플래싱은 프로그램이 해주니까요 (...)
<imsu> yemharc: 쩝;; 어렵네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> .....단지 아무리 최적화를 해봐도 저의 모토쿼티는 힘이 부족하더군요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아잉폰, 앤드로이드폰 둘 다 써본 바로는, 다음번 폰으로는 무조건 반드시 아잉폰..
<imsu> Seony: 그게 더 좋습니까? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> seony // 확실히 폰 자체적인 성능과 OS최적화는 아이폰이 뛰어나죠.
<lexlove> T world 에서도 아이폰을 판매한다고 하더군요. 그럼 통화품질도 좋아지겠지요
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 아직까지 갈 길이 좀 험난해요
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 내 경우에서는 비교할 수 없을만큼 아이폰이 좋아
<Seony> imsu: 안드로이드의 경우, 시장에 아직 내놓지 말아야할 물건을 아이폰 때문에 급하게 내놨다는 느낌...
<imsu> 음.. 공짜폰 새로 받으려면 몇 년을 더 기다려야하는가.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이번에 2.3 생강빵이 공식적으로 나오면서 좀 많이 부드러워지긴 했는데 그 2.1 이하 버전들은 사랑스럽게 봐줘도 좋다고는 못해요
<Seony> Infinity Blade가 안드로이드폰으로 안나온다던데... 뭐 앵그리버드 제작자들이 하는 말을 보면 그렇고.. 암튼....
<yemharc> 아..........일단 퇴근해야지 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 전 잠시 전장을 이탈(?!)합니다.
<Seony> 들어가세요.
<imsu> 조심히 들어가세용
<yemharc> 네입 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<Seony> 안드로이드 쓰면 아이폰 쓸 때 전혀 고민하지 않는 부분에 대해서도 심각하게 고민을 해야하고...
<imsu> 어떤 부분입니까?
<lexlove> 저의 경험으로는 가끔 껐다가 켜줘야합니다. 느려지는 현상이 있어요
<lexlove> 꼭 윈도우즈 같아요 ㅋ
<Seony> 일단 배터리도 그렇고, 무슨 앱킬러 같은 프로그램도 써야하고, 게다가
<Seony> 와이파이랑 블루투스는 안쓸 때는 꺼줘야되고...
<Seony> 난 전혀 필요하지 않은 프로그램인데도 메모리에 죄다 상주해있고...
<Seony> 이런 것들을 매번 앱킬러로 죽여줘야되고...
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 하긴...
<ndsin> 흠
<lexlove> 윈도우와 리눅스 같다고 봐도 되겠죠?
<imsu> 그런것들 맨날 꺼주기는.. ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 블루투스 안쓸 때 켜놓으면 무슨 배터리 잡아먹는 귀신마냥 쭉쭉 달고...
<ndsin> 써니님 지금 학교 다니시기 전에 회사 다니셨었잖아요
<Seony> ndsin: 네.
<ndsin> 음
<Seony> 와이파이도 안쓸 때는 꺼줘야하는데, 이거 안끄면 이것도 배터리 쭉쭉 달고...
<ndsin> 회사 워크샵 일정이 잡혔는데 제가 자격증 시험을 보는데 날짜가 겹쳤어요 그러면 어떻게 하시나요?
<lexlove> 회사 워크샵 갑니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저라면
<Seony> ndsin: 제 경우라면 회사 눈치를 보죠 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 음
<shriekout> ndsin, 시험보러 가세요
<Seony> 회사에서 제가 자격증 셤 치길 바란다면 셤 보러 가요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 음
<shriekout> (아싸... 앞으로 한 명 밥 굶겠구나...)
<ndsin> 자격증을 따야 다른 회사 갈때 유리한데
<Seony> 근데 자격증 셤이 한달이나 두어달 단위로 또 있으면 워크샵 가시는 게 나을 거 같은데요.
<ndsin> 지금 회사만 바라볼수는 없으니
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 밥 굶으면.. 우짜남유 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 입에 풀칠 해야지 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 지금 회사에서 솔직히 짜르려면 짜르라고 해도 상관없습니다 이미 마음 떠나서..
<Seony> 아... 그러시면 자격증 따세요.
<ndsin> 연봉협상 실패후 마음이 떠났습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 내가 나오는 것과 짤리는 것은 다릅니다....
<Seony> 워크샵 안가냐고 물어보면... 족까 그러세요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋ
<ndsin> 헐
<shriekout> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 동방예의지국에서 거론될만한 말은 아니군요
<ndsin> 저는 자제하겠습니다
<Seony> 농담이구요, 지금 엔신님 상황에서는 자격증 보는 게 낫겠는데요
<shriekout> "너나 까세요"? =3
<shriekout> 존댓말... =3
<ndsin> 이 자격증을 따면 제가 다른 회사 갈 수 있는 조건이 된달까 뭐 그런 급입니다......
<ndsin> 그래서 되도록 빨리 딸려고 하는데
<lexlove> 그 회사를 나와서 다른 회사를 갈때 같은 직종이라면 관리가 필요하다고 봅니다
<shriekout> 친절한 ndsin 씨...
<Seony> 음... 회사에 마음이 떠난 상황에 그런 자격증이라면... 저라면 자격증 따러 갈 거 같아요.
<ndsin> 팀장님이 농담조로 그러더라구요 저 시험 잘보라고 일부러 일정 그렇게 잡았다고...
<ndsin> 농담이지만 기분이 심히 안좋음..........
<lexlove> 헐;;;
<Seony> 난 나중에 내가 관리자 되면 절대 그러지 말아야지...
<imsu> 헙..
<imsu> 팀장님 사악하다 쩝;;
<lexlove> 여튼 제 생각은 워크샵은 회사 일의 연장이라고 봅니다. 참석하시고 후에 자격증 따시고 사직서 내고 나오는 겁니다.
<ndsin> 겨울 워크샵때도 대박이었어요
<ndsin> 그때도 워크샵 다음날에 자격증 시험이 있었는데
<ndsin> 팀장이 꼭 가야 된다고 해서 어쩔수 없이 당일 갔다가 밤에 기차타고 올라왔었습니다(집에 오니 12시 넘었더군요)
<ndsin> 얼굴 내비치고 왔는데
<lexlove> 그런 사학한 팀장이라면 나중에 워크샵 참석안한 걸로 두고두고 씹을지도;;;;
<ndsin> 정작 팀장은 일있다고 안왔더군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 한번 당했더니
<lexlove> 음 이야기를 하다보니 저는 많이 보수적이네요 ㅋ
<imsu> 으흐흐 그냥 사직서를 내세유 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 회사 입장에서 보면 저는 고용된 사람에 불과한데 회사에서 저 짤라봐야 손해라 대놓고 욕하지 않는 이상은 안짤릴듯
<imsu> 죄송 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ndsin> 임수님이 일자리좀 구해주시면
<ndsin> 사직서 내겠습니다
<imsu> ndsin: 저희 학원으로 오세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 아직 카드값이 쌓여서.........
<Seony> 원래 사실 윗선에서는 "너 말고도 일할 사람 많다"라는 인식을 갖고 사람을 부리니까 아래에서 좀 힘들죠...
<Seony> 그게 원래 그렇게 생각하면 안되는 건데, 떠나가는 사람 아쉬워하지 않을려면 윗선에서는 그렇게 스스로를 위해야한다고 하더라구요.
<ndsin> 맞습니다. 그런 인식이 있다는걸 최근 연봉협상할때 느꼈어요
<imsu> 사람 귀한줄 알아야지.. 쩝;
<lexlove> imsu님 학원에 계셨어요???? (기억력 감퇴 >.<)
<imsu> lexlove: 사직서 내고 ㅋㅋㅋ 사교육 투입했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 회사에 있을 때, 최대한 시키지 않은 일 주르륵 벌리면서 최대한 나 없으면 수습이 안될 정도까지 만들어야.. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> imsu, 저도 5월말로 사직서 제출합니다. 이미 이야기는 됐습니다.
<ndsin> 지금 안그래도 만능이라 이것저것 다 부려먹는데 돈을 안주네요 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> lexlove: 오~~
<imsu> ndsin: 만능.. 피곤하시겠다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ndsin: 웜을 심어놓으세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 제가 아는 형의 직장상사는 일부러 코드에 버그를 심어 놓는다고 하더군요
<Seony> 어떤 종류의 버그?
<shriekout> ndsin, 회사에서 만능으로 소문나거나... 뭐든 배우면 안되요
<imsu> 그래서 버그 생기면 바로 손봐주면.. 자신의 몸값인상? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 사소한 프로그램 버그요
<shriekout> 그러면 계속 시켜먹어요... 짤리기 직전까지는... 무조건 모른다고 발뺌을 해야...
<shriekout> ...
<imsu> 자기만 알 수 있는.. ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 계속 시켜먹어서 짜증남
<Seony> imsu: 그건 몸값 인상이 아니라, 만들 때마다 버그 만들어내는 실력없는 사람으로 찍히는 거 아냐?
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 연봉통보 받고 제가 x씹은 표정으로 일주일동안 있었더니 팀장이 눈치보더라구요
<imsu> Seony: 그런가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 보통 버그가 다들 있잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 금방 고치느냐 못고치느냐 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 너 같으면 만들 때마다 버그 생기는 프로그래머 고용하겠어? 아님 탁월한 알고리즘으로 남들 수십배의 속도로 실행되는 프로그램 만드는 사람 고용하겠어?
<imsu> 그거로 버티시는거 같던데 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저는 정말 보수적인가봐요. 저는 막 시켜도 열심히 일해야한다고 생각해요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> Seony: 일단 후자를 뽑는데 모든 사람이 다 버그를 내놓는다면 버그를 빨리 고치는 사람을 잡고 싶겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> lexlove 막시켜서 막일해봤더니 남는게 없더라구요
<imsu> 만약 일부러 버그를 심는다는 것을 모른다는 가정하에 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 모든 사람이 버그를 내놓으면, 난 버그 안내놓는 사람을 잡고싶을 거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 아까도 말햇지만, 일할 사람은 많거든 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ndsin, 한때는 그렇게 생각했는데 지금 생각해보면 잘한 거라고 생각해요
<lexlove> 제가 다녀간 회사에서는 아직도 같이 일하자고 해요.. 그만둔 회사에서 그런말을 듣는다는 거 꽤 기분이 괜찮아요
<Seony> 아... 말은 이렇게 해도 정작 나는 실수쟁이구나...
<lexlove> 그리고 소개도 시켜줍니다
<imsu> Seony: 설마 자기 프로그램이 뻔히 보이는데 그런거 내놓겠습니까 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그 예로 같이 일하던 선생님이 학원을 차렸는데 잘돼서 2개로 늘어났어요. 저보고 아무조건 없이 그냥 와서 운영하라고 하더군요.
<Seony> lexlove: 맘 편한 곳에서 일하는 게 최고죠...
<ndsin> lexlove 직장은 결국 돈이더군요 일한만큼 돈을 줘야...라고 생각하고 있어서... 인맥관리는 일하면서 같이 이뤄나가는거라고 봐요
<imsu> lexlove: 운영하시는게 ~~ ^^
<lexlove> 제가 안한다고 했어요... 운영하려고 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> lexlove: 전 운영이 더 재밌는거 같더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 나두
<lexlove> 5월에 오픈할거에요
<lexlove> 망하거나 잘되거나;;;;;
<imsu> lexlove: 저도 강사로 써주십시오 이히히
<imsu> 옆에 수학학원 차릴까 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 시골로 가요..
<Seony> imsu: 이맥스 강사 해 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> imsu 임수님 학원 왜 관두셨어요
<lexlove> 임수님도 차리세요
<imsu> ndsin: 아 학원은 지금 하고 있구요
<imsu> ndsin: 지금은 학원하고 있습니다 친구랑 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 아까 관두신다고 하지 않으셨어요?
<lexlove> 아~ 저도 친구랑 할거에요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 관두셨다고.... 학원하시려고 관두신거군요
<imsu> lexlove: 이거 근데 은근히 스트레스에요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 운영한다는건가요?
<ndsin> 으허
<Seony> ndsin: 근데 사실 제가 한국에서 다녔던 직장은 IT업계가 아니다보니 제 경험을 적용시켜서 말씀드리긴 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> lexlove: 네 일단 학원하다가 다른거 알아보려구요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> Seony 넵 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 컴퓨터는 재미로 해야겠어요 좋아하는거니 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> imsu, 저는 제 학원도 아닌데 혼자 스트레스 받고 있습니다. 그럴바에 제꺼하는게 나을거 같아요 ^^
<imsu> lexlove: 혼자 하나씩 만들어가는 것도 재밌더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 열심히 latex 로 문서 만들고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 물론 아직 2장 했지만 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 이제 레이텍 많이 늘었겠다
<imsu> 적분기호만 쓸줄 압니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 문단을 아직 구조를 못잡아서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어제 새벽 2시에 학생한테 전화가 왔어요.. 수학문제 풀어달라고. .ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 치킨에 맥주 마시고 있었는데 ..
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그것도 두명이 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 옆에 아저씨 목소리랑 잘 혼합하여 후딱 풀어주고..
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 식어버린 치킨..먹는데.. ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 대학교 앞에다 차려서 토요일에 우분투동호회 만들고 싶어요. 회원이 저 혼자일지도;;;;;
<imsu> 으흐흐
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/WedApr202011040007.jpg
<Seony> imsu: 딱 내 수준 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 나도 지방에 내려가서 학원차릴까 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 돋보기 기호 나오길래 저도 모르게.... 글씨 확대해본... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아차 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 내 수준이 딱 저만큼이라, 저것 이상 물어보면 나도 잘 몰라.
<imsu> 저번에 보여주신거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저에게 파일 보내주신거 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 전 그림도 그려봤습니다 웅케케
<Seony> 나도 그림은 딱 한 번 그려봤는데, 원하는 사이즈에 원하는 위치에 안들어가서 때려쳤어
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 삼각형 가지고 무한급수 나오는 문제 있어서.. 만들었는데;; 위치 잡기가 영 어렵더라구요
<Seony> 레이텍 유저 사이트 가면 문서 좋은거 많더라.
<imsu> 역시 영어의 압박이 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 아직 이맥스에서는 실행이 안되고 make 파일만 만들어서.. 쩝;;
<Seony> 한글문서도 많던데...
<imsu> Seony: 전 일단 two 단란만 써서요
<imsu> 투 컬럼?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 컬럼.
<Seony> 나도 컬럼 두개 나눠서 컨닝페이퍼 만들어봤는데...
<imsu> 시험 문제 뽑느라 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 역시 컨닝페이퍼 만들기는 Adobe Illustrator 따라갈 게 없어.
<imsu> 세밀함 때문입니까?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 자유로운 위치 선정에 자유로운 크기 조절...
<Seony> 최고지.
<imsu> 흡흡
<imsu> 스타나 하러갈까낭.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> lexlove: 학원 번창하시길 빌게용 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> imsu: 감사합니다. imsu님도 부자되세요 ^^
<imsu> lexlove: 넹 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 스타1은 아무도 안하시나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 스타1은 컴퓨터랑만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 옴메;; ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 종족은 프로토스입니다.
<Seony> imsu: 블로그를 개인서버로 옮기는 것에 대해 심각히 고민 중이야.
<Seony> 심지어는 이메일까지도...
<imsu> 왜요>?
<Seony> 문득, 내 모든 개인적인 자료와 정보가 외부에 막 빠져나간다고 생각들어서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 페북이랑 트위터 만든 것도 갑자기 후회돼
<imsu> 오잉
<Seony> 내 친구 중에서, 블로그고 싸이고 간에 개인정보를 인터넷에 올리는 것 자체를 절대 안하는 친구가 하나 있거든.
<Seony> 그 친구 정보는 아무리 구글링해도 단 한줄도 안나와.
<Seony> 어떻게 사는지 궁금한데 알아낼 길이 없어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아..
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 이번에... 페북으로 사람 추적해서 사람 배 가른 사건 있어요...
<shriekout> ...
<imsu> 그렇군요
<Seony> 헉!
<imsu> 헉;;
<shriekout> 미쿡
<Seony> 아... 한국인줄 알았네요
<imsu> 배를 왜 갈라요?
<Seony> imsu: 이미 페북에 올린 내 프로필 때문에 직장정보니 학교 정보니 뭐니 다 나오잖아. 이거 인육검색이 따로 없다고. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아...
<imsu> 난 올렸었나.. 전 아직 메일만 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘은 취업하면, 직장 상사가 페북이랑 트위터부터 검색한다더라.
<Seony> 어떤 사람인지 알아본다고...
<imsu> 헙헙;;
<shriekout> http://v.daum.net/link/15958691
<Seony> 무서운 세상이야 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 요즘 빚쟁이들이 페북에 가입한다던데요...
<shriekout> 돈 빌려가고... 잠적하거나 전화 안 받는 사람들...
<shriekout> 페북에서 추적... =33
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<imsu> shriekout: 유산의 아픔으로..
<Seony> SNS가 좋은 것보다 안좋은 게 더 많은 거 같아요...
<lexlove> 반대로 페북이나 블로그 관리를 얼마나 잘하는 지를 보는 곳도 있다고 합니다.
<imsu> 페북을 통한.. 임산부 추적.. 무섭다 .. ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<shriekout> 누구더라...
<lexlove> 요즘은 커뮤니티가 실력의 일부가 된다고 하네요
<Seony> 솔직히 Gmail도 쓰기싫은데, gmail의 필터 기능이 너무 좋아서...
<shriekout> 학교 수업시간에...
<Seony> lexlove: 아예 없는 경우는 어떻게 평가되나요?
<shriekout> 트윗... 팔로워 1000명 이상 되면... 가산점 주는 학교도 있더군요 ;;;
<shriekout> 대인관계 원만...
<shriekout> ...
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 트윗이나 페북을 안하면 히키코모리 취급 받겠꾼요
<lexlove> Seony, 잘 하는 사람이 plus를 받겠죠
<lexlove> 시대에 뒤쳐지는 사람으로 보는 것 같아요
<shriekout> 근데... 요즘 너무 sns에 목숨을 거는 상태라...
<lexlove> 뭐 사람마다 다르겠지요
<Seony> 구글은 gmail 소스 오픈 안하나 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 전... 얼마전부터...
<lexlove> 저는 페북이나 트윗보다 여기가 더 좋습니다.
<shriekout> 페북은 눈팅만 하는중...
<shriekout> ...
<Seony> gmail 안쓰고 싶은데 너무 기능이 좋아서 안쓸 수가 없더라구요...
<shriekout> 근데... 페북 쓰는 사람들 대부분이...
<shriekout> 실시간 위치 추적이나
<shriekout> 그날 하루 있었던 일들을 일기형식으로 쓰는 사람들이 많아서...
<shriekout> ...
<Seony> 그렇죠...
<Seony> 근데 그 일기 때문에 사건사고가 많이 일어나잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그거 MIT 공대 사건 아세요?
<shriekout> 아뇨?
<Seony> 페북인지 싸이인지 어디에 어떤 여자가 일기식으로 올린 건데요,
<Seony> 어떤 여자가 선을 보고 왔대요.
<imsu> 음~~
<Seony> 남자가 미국 유명대학에서 유학 중인 학생이라는데,
<Seony> 여자가 어디 학교 다니냐고 물어봐서,
<Seony> 남자가 메사추세츠 공대라고 했따고,
<Seony> 무슨 듣도보도 못한 학교 댕긴다고 잘난척 하기는, MIT도 아니면서 그랬대요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 그게 소문이 퍼져서 완전 머리 빈 된장녀로 찍혔잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 웃겨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 완젼 대박이다
<imsu> 여자 멋있다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 일기를 얼른 지웠다는... 그래서 요즘은 일기도 무서워요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 머리가 비긴 했네요 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 웃겨 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 어디를 다니느냐도 중요하겠지만 어떻게 다니냐가 더 중요한거 아닌가요?
<lexlove> (이렇게 말하니깐 쫌 멋져보인닷)
<shriekout> http://www.google.com/search?q=mit+%EA%B3%B5%EB%8C%80+%EB%90%9C%EC%9E%A5%EB%85%80&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:ko-KR:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a
<shriekout> 근데... 진짜 무섭긴 무서워요...
<Seony> 그렇긴 하죠. MIT에도 공부 못하는 애들은 있으니..
<shriekout> 검색하니 바로 뜨네요... ;;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 이게 무서운 거에요... 그래서 제가 얼른 다 삭제하고 싶다는 생각이 들더라구요.
<Seony> 싸이 일기네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> http://talte.egloos.com/1283082
<imsu> ps 가 더 웃겨요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 정당성보다 다양성을 추구한다잖아요
<imsu> 재밌다..
<lexlove> 다양성이 맞는 그녀
<imsu> 아 갑자기 홍대 루저.. 생각나네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저는 인생을 저 나름데로 잘 살고 있다고 생각했는데.. 갑자기 저를 세상의 루저로 만들어버린 그녀
<Seony> 방학하면 블로그 내 개인서버로 이전하고 다 삭제해야지...
<imsu> ....
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 개인서버 돌리면 이전해도 될거 같아요 ^^
<lexlove> 나도 자리 잡으면 서버 돌려야징...
<Seony> 지금도 돌리고 있거든요...
<imsu> 개인서버 돌리면.. 검색이 안됩니깡? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 검색이 안되는 건 아닌데, 안되게 할 수 있어.
<imsu> 아하
<Seony> robot.txt 파일 만들어서 넣으면 봇이 안들어와.
<Seony> 규칙이라 문법에만 맞게 만들어서 넣으면 돼.
<imsu> 멋지다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런다음 구글에다 관련페이지 삭제해달라고 요청메일 보내면... 이제 난 인터넷 세상에서 존재하지 않는 사람! ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 구글 가서 "구임수 해병대" 라고 쳐봐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제일 처음에 뭐 나오는지...
<imsu> 내 신상정보 다나오네 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 구임수 해병대 쳤더니 못푼 문제 푼다고 나오는데요
<imsu> 어디에요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 써니님께 오늘 해병대 모임있다고 하고
<ndsin> <bundo> 구임수 지명 수배중
<lexlove> 분도님은 고추장 불고기 이야기 하시공 ㅋ
<lexlove> http://www.google.com/custom?hl=ko&client=pub-9300639326172081&cof=FORID:13%3BAH:left%3BCX:Ubuntu%252010%252E04%3BL:http://www.google.com/intl/ko/images/logos/custom_search_logo_sm.gif%3BLH:30%3BLP:1%3BLC:%230000ff%3BVLC:%23663399%3BDIV:%23336699%3B&adkw=AELymgX31tnLNTKdVtuGMQhfRv3N7YC8iiqEkczITnjftTNTzCYiIIbuL8HmzItY9UhxhMVfhtoSCGQUV3uopADtbttS2x9N_-K7xQQG4iZzexFjCisXZOE&channel=6911402799&cx=!partner-pub-9300639326172081:d9bbzbtli15&ei=d-6uTf3PIIrKv
<lexlove> QPXpdGPDw&q=%EA%B5%AC%EC%9E%84%EC%88%98+%ED%95%B4%EB%B3%91%EB%8C%80&start=0&sa=N
<lexlove> 엇;;;
<Seony> 여기서 얘기하는 것도 다 밖으로 나간다고 생각하니까, 말조심 해야겠네요.
<lexlove> 그냥 구글 검색했어요
<ndsin> 저도 그생각
<ndsin> 말 함부로 못하겠음
<Seony> 누구 뒷담화 하면 안되겠다 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 팀장 그만까야지...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/05/07/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<ndsin> 팀장이 은근히 내 뒷조사 하는거 같았음
<Seony> 음... 엔신님은 IT업계니까 직장상사가 충분히 그럴 수 있겠네요
<ndsin> 충분히가 아니라 진짜 그러더라구요
<Seony> 저는 직장생활할 때, 전부 다 컴맹들이었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 제가 어디에 글 올렸더니 일 안하고 누가 거기에 글올리래
<ndsin> 10분만에 연락오더군요
<lexlove> 그날 저는 없었군요
<Seony> 헐~
<Seony> 직원감시용 봇 만들어서 돌리는갑다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제이름은 너무 흔해서 저 찾기 힘들어요... 똥습녀 그녀에게 감사해야할까요?
<ndsin> 저는 닉네임이 똑같아서 문제인듯...
<Seony> 저는 이름이나 아뒤나 너무 유니크 해서...
<Seony> 검색하면 거진 다 나온다는 게 문제에요..
<lexlove> 금박건담  하고 검색하니깐 제 블로그 단박에 나오네요.. 저런 글을 사람들이 안쓰나봐요
<Seony> 다들 나름 한 분야에서 이름을 알리고 계시는군요...
<lexlove> 전 더 열심히 노력해야겠습니다.
<Seony> 음.. 저는 조만간에 모두 삭제를....
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 외근을 끝내고 야근을 지나 퇴근을 했더니 재택근무가 절 반기는군요 OTL
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다~~~
<MK-BB> .
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<cartes> 다들 안녕하세요
<imsu> cartes: 안녕하세용
<imsu> 이늦은 시간에 어인일이십니까 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 아 저 오늘 오픈소스모임 갔었어요
<cartes> 강분도님도 뵙고
<cartes> 돌아와서 컴질중..ㅋㅋ
<borios> 오픈소스모임이요?
<imsu> cartes: 아 잘 얘기 나누셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 네네
<cartes> 사람들과 어울리니까 즐거웠어요 ^^
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ 즐거우셨다니 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 가보고 싶어도 시간이 없어서 못갔네요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 아..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-21
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes> 다들 안녕하세요
<dowaty12> 정말 기초적인 질문 드리려고 왔습니다. 아무래도 괜히 게시판에 의미없는 글 하나 추가하는 것보다는 나을거 같아서요 ^^;;;
<dowaty12> 제가 주분투 10.10 버젼을 설치했는데 일부 셋팅 과정에서 sudo gedit 가 필요하던데 저는 gedit 가 없는지 없는 명령어라고 나오네요
<dowaty12> gedit는 그냥 설치만 하면 되나요? 주분투 설치한 랩탑이 집에 있어서 테스트는 못해보고 그냥 먼저 알아나 보려 질문했습니다. 답변 기다릴께요~ 수고들 하십시오 ^^
<borios> sudo apt-get install gedit
<MK-BB> -_-)
<dowaty12> 아 바로 답변해주시고 감사합니다~~~
<borios> 근데 주분투는 처음들어보네요..ㅠㅠ
<dowaty12> 아, 랩탑이 워낙 오래된거라 우분투보다 주분투가 더 저사양에 적합하다길래 설치했다가, 우분투랑 기본 구성이 조금 달라서 고생입니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<dowaty12> Gnome인가 환경을 안쓰고 Xface인가 X로 시작하는 인터페이스를 써서 Zubuntu라네요;;
<dowaty12> Xubuntu 입니다;;
<cartes> 저도 우분투 좀 공부해봤는데, 설치/제거는 윈도보다 쉬운것 같아요
<cartes> 프로그램 > 소프트웨어 센터
<yemharc> dowaty12 // gedit는 Gnome EDITOR의 약자입니다. 그놈에 딸려서 설치되는 프로그램이라 주분투에는 없는거지요
<cartes> 시냅틱 꾸러미 관리자
<cartes> apt-get
<dowaty12> cartes님, yemharc님 모두 감사합니다 ^^
<yemharc> 커널을 업데이트 한 고로 나갔다 오겠습니다
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 셧다운제를 뭐하러 하는거지
<yemharc> drake_kr // 게임업계한테서 삥뜯으려고 했는데 안된다고 하니까 강짜부리는겁니다
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 곧 여성부가 없어지겠군요
<yemharc> 뉴질랜드와 더불어 세계 투톱입니다. (어?!)
<drake_kr> 책은
<drake_kr> 괜찮던가요
<yemharc> ...하지만 여성부는 뉴질랜드에 질 자가 들어간다고 뉴칠랜드라고 표기하라고 우기잖아요?....
<drake_kr> (별 슬모없나)
<yemharc> 넵 잘 보고 있습니다 :)
<yemharc> 원서 값이 만만치 않다 보니 제목만 알고 못보고 있던 녀석들도 상당수 있네요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 정말 원서값 무서워요
<drake_kr> 그나마 게임쪽 ai는 다른쪽으로 빼놔서..
<yemharc> 생각없이 10권 지르면 한달 월급 대부분이 사라지는............
<drake_kr> 그거슨 당연히 무섭죠
<drake_kr> 어제 sw모임 다녀왔는데요
<drake_kr> 허광남씨 뵘
<yemharc> 읭..............
<yemharc> 무슨 sw모임이시길래
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16640
<yemharc> 아, 이거였군요
<drake_kr> 게임 AI 서적도 보내드릴까요
<yemharc> 어젠 외근+야근=/=퇴근=자택근무 트리를 타서....
<drake_kr> 헐
<yemharc> 이래놓고 내일은 예비군 OTL
<drake_kr> 동원은 아니죠?
<yemharc> 동원은 작년이 마지막이었고 이제 향방이요
<drake_kr> 전 동원훈련 좋던데
<drake_kr> 완전 휴가잖아요
<yemharc> 그런데
<yemharc> 수/목/금 야근 포함해서 끝날 일정이
<yemharc> 수- 외근, 목-회식(..), 금-예비군
<yemharc> (.....................................................)
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc> 아하하하하하하하하하하.....................
<drake_kr> 주말근무 하셔야 하는거?
<yemharc> 그걸 안하려고 어제 재택근무까지 한거죠 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 주소지 이전을 안해놔서 직장은 구로인데 집은 경기도 광주..............
<yemharc> 대중교통 라인이 참 뭣같아서 편도로만 3시간..............
<drake_kr> ............ 전라도 아님?
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 그건 전라도 광주광역시.
<yemharc> 제가 있는곳은 경기도 광주시
<drake_kr> 아니 무슨 전라도도 아니고
<yemharc> 음.......남양주 근처?
<drake_kr> 3시간이나 걸려요
<yemharc> 대중교통 라인이 강변역(테크노마트)에서 5종류 있어요 (.......)
<yemharc> 그것도 버스만.......
<yemharc> 자가용이 있다면 얼씨구나 40분~
<yemharc> OTL
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 자가용이 있어야 할듯
<drake_kr> 하나 사세요
<yemharc> 서울에서 차 끌고 다니는건 x친 짓이에요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 경차
<yemharc> 퇴근 시간마다 근 1km를 늘어서서 움직이지 않는 차들을 보면............
<yemharc> 집에 천천히 걸어가도 20분이면 가는데.........
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 실버라이트 80메가나 되네요
<yemharc> 그렇게 많이 나가던가요;;
<yemharc> 생각없이 업데이트 뜨면 눌러주고 말아서............
<drake_kr> .net fw 20메가도 많다고 징징댔는데
<jincreator> yemharc drake_kr 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 어서와요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<drake_kr> 어젠 여자도 있었는데 왜 금방 가셨음?
<jincreator> 시험 준비하느라요...
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 근데 이제보니 공부하나 안하나 차이가 없는 것 같아요.
<yemharc> 과연.... 이미 더 들어갈 데가 없을 만큼 공부하신거로군요 (..........)
<drake_kr> 오호
<jincreator> 제발 그랬으면 좋겠네요.
<jincreator> 사실 다른 과목은 큰 문제가 안되는데 선형대수학 하나가 사람잡네요.
<jincreator> 게다가 꼭 그런 과목이 시험도 제일 빨리 봐요.
<drake_kr> 수학은 재밌지요
<yemharc> 그야 시작부터 기를 꺾어놔야 시험을 망치죠 (응?!)
<drake_kr> 책 안보고 quick sort 구현하시는 분들 대단한듯
<drake_kr> 오
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 임수님이 조물주님 도와드리면 될듯
<imsu> 네?
<imsu> 무슨? ;;;
<drake_kr> 조물주님 내일 수학시험 본대요
<jincreator> 선형대수학좀 가르쳐주세요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다 까먹었는데요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아, 시험은 내일이에요!
<drake_kr> 헐
<imsu> 선형대수는 대학과목이잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 무책임해!
<imsu> 책도 없고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 고유치 고유 벡터 .. 또 뭐더라.. 놈이었던가?
<imsu> 아무튼 이정도 밖에는 기억이 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> LU 행렬이었나? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 헛! 내일이 시험인데 '이정도'도 모르겠네요 T.T
<imsu> 기억나는거 다 끄집어 내는중 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고유치 고유벡터 = eigen value & eigen vector
<imsu> 영어가 맞는지는 모르겠습니다만 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아이겐
<drake_kr> 아웅 붙잡고 하면 금방 할거 같긴 한데
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 음..아직 벡터는 제대로 안나갔어요.
<imsu> 아.. 그럼 뭐..였더..라...
<imsu> 한창 증명하실 땐가 보군요
<jincreator> 크래머 공식으로 역행렬 구하는 것까지가 시험범위인데...
<jincreator> 그나마 좋은 소식은 증명이 시험에 안나온다는군요.
<imsu> 크래머 공식이라고 해봤자 어차피 3차 연립 방정식 푸는거라서
<imsu> 그걸 뭐 행렬로 갔다 붙인거 밖에는 안될텐데요
<drake_kr> 그렇군요 3차 연립방정식 정도는 쉬운거군요(투덜투덜)
<imsu> 그냥 뭐 x,y,z 열심히 삽질해서 푸는 공식 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> LU 분해는 아시지 않나요?
<imsu> 아직 거기까지는 안나가셨나..
<imsu> 배운지 5년이 넘어서 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 학교에서 건너뛴 것 같은데요...역행렬까지는 나갔어요.
<imsu> 엄..
<imsu> 역행렬이라
<imsu> 영인자는 배우셨나요?
<imsu> 전치행렬이라던가 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아, 아니다! LU도 배웠네요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 전 10년전에 수업시간에 상모돌리기만 해서..
<imsu> drake_kr: 저도 선형대수 시간에 수학과 교수가 가르쳐서 짜증나서 잤습니다 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 음...교재가 영어라서 확실하지는 않지만 다 배운 거네요.
<imsu> 전자과 교수가 가르쳐야 재밌는데 수학과가 가르치니까 맨날 증명만해서 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> imsu : 저도 그렇게 했고 지금 사면초가입니다.
<drake_kr> 이분들 대단하군
<drake_kr> "교재가 영어" 라던가
<drake_kr> 영어로 써있는 수학책..
<imsu> drake_kr: 왜이러세요 다 한글판 제본 따로 삽니다 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 네, 맞아요. 저도 한글판 샀지요.
<drake_kr> 한글판이 번역이 제대로 되어있다면 한글판만 사겠죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 행렬책을 아예 안샀어요 ㅋㅋ 영 재미없어서 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 번역이 중요한가요
<jincreator> ? 영어가 아니라는 게 중요하지.
<imsu> 그냥 혼자 프로그램할 때 필요하면 인터넷 뒤져서 보긴했지만 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 소위말하는 불량학생 ㅋㅋ 시험 때 도서관에서 책 복사하기 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 요샌 책을 카메라로 찍더군요
<imsu> drake_kr: 저 때만해도 영 화질이 별로라 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 긍게 요새는 <-
<jincreator> 전 한글판 책을 그냥 구입했습니다. 부모님이 책값은 다 내주셔서요.
<imsu> jincreator: 행렬은 몇 가지만 아시면 그다지 어렵진 않으실텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 사실 시험 걱정보다 더 큰 문제는 과제에요...
<imsu> 으흐흐
<drake_kr> 근데 전 과제밭에서 굴러도 좋으니 학교 다니고 싶음..
<jincreator> 교수가 시험 당일 과제를 걷겠다고 해서요.
<imsu> 열심히 준비 하시면 되지요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그래서 내일 시험 공부가 아니라 내일 숙제를 하고 있지요. T.T
<imsu> 숙제하면 시험공부 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오 그런 방법이!
<drake_kr> imsu : 님 천재인듯?
<imsu> 오잉. .그런 망발을.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 근데 도저히 내일까지 다 할 수 없는 양이 남았어요 T.T
<imsu> 쩝;;
<drake_kr> 해피캠퍼스에서 구입
<imsu> 돈질이 최고긴 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 이게 참 짜증나는게...
<jincreator> 원래 David C.Lay의 3판이 작년까지만 해도 교재였어요.
<jincreator> 그런데 제가 입학하면서 저자가 4판을 쓴거에요.
<jincreator> 가장 큰 문제는 솔루션 PDF 파일이 3판은 인터넷에 굴러다니는데 4판은 올해 나와서 솔루션이 없어요.
<jincreator> 그리고 타이밍 맞추어 올해부터는 4판이 교재이고요. T.T
<imsu> 어느정도는 비슷할 텐데요
<imsu> 3판 4판이라고해봐야 문제 몇개 바꾸고 그런 수준일텐데 ;;
<jincreator> 내용은 한글자도 안바뀌었는데 문제는 내용, 숫자, 순서 다 바뀌었더군요. T.T
<imsu> 대충 찾아서 하시면 안되나요? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아...그냥 때려치고 싶네요.
<drake_kr> 포기하면 편해요
<drake_kr> 그거슨 진리
<imsu> 얼마전에 어느 분이 자신의 고등시절 얘기를 하시면서
<imsu> 한마디 해주셨어요 자기는 고3이 제일 편했대요
<imsu> 그리고 말씀하셨죠.. 대학포기 하니 정말 편하더라
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 정말 행복했다고 하시더라구요
<yemharc> imsu // 그거 공감합니다
<yemharc> 확실히 부담감은 없어요
<yemharc> 다만 '대학 안가는 만큼 경력이 필요해'라는 어른의 사정이 기다리긴 하지만요
<drake_kr> 유명환님이 항상 말씀하시는것도
<imsu> 어쨌든 그분은 치계공인가? 그쪽으로 진학을 하셨지만 결국 자신이 좋아하는 디자인을 택하셨지요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 비슷한거인듯
<drake_kr> 사실, 안철수교수도 비슷한 얘기를 하고요
<drake_kr> '뭘 할 것인가'가 중요한거지요
<imsu> 전 컴퓨터는 그냥 재미로 해야 낙일거 같아 그냥 전공 포기 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하고싶은것이 있을 경우 과제가 힘들다고 느껴지진 않을거에요
<drake_kr> 그리고 대학을 포기한 저로썬
<imsu> drake_kr: 하고 싶은것이 있어도 과제는 힘듭니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 웩웩 토나옴 ~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래도 대학 일단 들어갔으면 졸업은 하는게 좋다고 봐요
<jincreator> 하고싶은것 : 이번 과제 포기
<drake_kr> 만약 게임개발을 하고싶다면
<drake_kr> 수학은 절대 필수로 해야하고..
<drake_kr> 행렬이란 DB쪽에서 절대적으로 필요한 소양이고
<drake_kr> 과제를 포기하면서 얻는것과 잃는것이 있을텐데
<imsu> jincreator: 그래도 하시는게 낫지 않을까요?
<imsu> 후회하실텐데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_kr // 하지만 현실에선 수학 그다지 몰라도 개발 잘 하더군요 (먼산...)
<imsu> 이렇게 타자 치고 있을 시간이면 5문제는 풀었을것...
<imsu> 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc // 정말 그렇게 생각하시나요
<yemharc> drake_kr // 실제 프로그래밍을 하는 단계에서 크게 두 부류로 나뉘는데
<imsu> 음~~
<yemharc> 1. 수학을 충분히 배운 경우 / 2. 수학을 등한시 하고 실전적(?) 프로그래밍 기술만을 익힌 경우
<yemharc> 이렇게 크게 두 가지로 나뉘더군요
<yemharc> 1번의 경우에는 게임 개발 중에서도 중심적인 부분, 예를 들면 엔진같은 쪽을 만들 능력이 있습니다
<drake_kr> 연봉 차이가 별로 크지 않던가요?
<yemharc> 2번의 경우에는 1번이 만들어준 lib과 sdk등을 이용하는 능력은 충분히 있죠
<yemharc> 연봉의 경우에는 보통 대학에 의한 차이가 많지요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<yemharc> 이쪽계열 수학을 배웠다는 증거는 어쨌든 대학이니까요
<yemharc> 그러니까......... 대놓고 말해서
<yemharc> 수학을 잘 못하는 경우에는 코어를 창조할 기술은 부족합니다만, 코어를 기반으로 결과물을 못 내는건 아니라는거죠
<yemharc> 다만 이 경우, 결론적으로 가면 끝까지 살아남는건 코어 제작자입니다
<drake_kr> 일단 지르고 보는 타입인가보군요
<drake_kr> 저도 자주 얘기하는데, 얼마나 아는건 그리 중요하지 않아요
<yemharc> 말씀처럼 수학 꼭 배워라 라는게 틀린게 아니에요
<yemharc> 다만, 실질적으로는 수학을 잘 못해도 당장에 '너 수학 못하니 취직도 ㅈㅈ야' 까진 아니라는걸 말하고 싶은거에요
<Seony> 음... 근데 아는 사람 왈, 한국 IT업계에서는 영어만 되면 일단 괜찮다는 의견이 지배적이더라구요. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 실제로 학원만 수강하고 입사한 다음에 생각있는 사람은 수학관련 독학해서 코어쪽으로 넘어가는 케이스도 많거든요
<drake_kr> 오호
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 지금이 되었건 나중이 되었건 배우는건 마찬가지잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake // 그렇죠. 그러니까 말하지 않습니까 당장에 수학 못한다고 취직길 막힌건 아니라고요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 너무 심하게 강조하시는듯 해서요
<yemharc> 수학만큼 프로그래밍 기술 자체도 중요한 편이니까요
<drake_kr> 배우는 사람을 상대로 이건 강조해도 되는 문제라고 봐서요
<yemharc> 그건 그렇네요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음..... 그런 면이라면 제 입장에서 해 드릴만한 말은 '꼼수도 충분히 익혀라' 라는거네요
<drake_kr> 물론 저도 그건 충분히 공감하고.. 일단 제 상황 자체도 대학을 나오질 않은 상태니까..
<yemharc> 알겠습니다. 결론이 보였어요.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> "어쨌든 공부 열심히 해야합니다. 목숨걸고 달려요" 가 되는군요 ㅎㄸ
<drake_kr> ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 결국 양쪽 의견이 조금 방향이 틀리지만 포인트는 '열심히 해라'군요 OTL
<drake_kr> 뭔가 목적이 있으면 제반 지식을 익히는데 있어서
<yemharc> 고대 이집트 벽화에 쓰인 글귀조차 넘지 못하는 결론이라니............ 왠지 슬픕니다
<drake_kr> '당연한것'이라고 생각을 하게 되지,
<drake_kr> 지금 학생들처럼 뭐든 '하기 싫다'가 되진 않으니까요
<yemharc> 그런데 보통 그걸 당연한 것이 아니라 왜 관련이 있는거지? 하는 경우도 심심치 않으니까요...
<drake_kr> 제가 학생들한테 멘토가 되어주고 할때 항상 이야기하는게
<yemharc> '난 개발자가 될거야! 그러니까 게임을 목숨걸고 한다곸ㅋㅋ!!' ..........은 너무 비하하는걸까요
<drake_kr> '꿈'을 정립하고
<drake_kr> 꿈에 다가가기 위한 목표를 정하고
<drake_kr> 거기서 중간중간 할 수 있는 현실적인 목표를 정하고
<drake_kr> 현실적인 목표를 정하는데 있어서 경험이 부족하면 그것 정도는 해주는게 멘토의 역할이라고 생각했어요
<drake_kr> 그래서 후배들한테 그런 '과제' 비스무리한걸 던져줬는데..
<drake_kr> 보통은 긍정적인 효과를 본것 같아요
<yemharc> 그렇게 하면 가까운 목표가 클리어 될 때마다 스스로에게 동기부여가 되니까요
<yemharc> 프로그래밍 초심자가 컴파일러보다 인터프리터를 좋아하는 이유랑 같은거죠 :)
<drake_kr> 제가 자주 이야기하는것중의 하나가
<drake_kr> "온란겜 별거 아냐"
<drake_kr> 누가 물어보더라고요
<drake_kr> "너 와우 한번 보고 큰코 한번 안다쳐볼래?"
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그때 제 대답은
<drake_kr> "우습군! 아 ㅆㅂ 내코"
<drake_kr> 뭐 온란겜도 어쨌거나 각각의 컨텐츠가 잘 융합된거고
<drake_kr> 개인이 와우만한 게임을 못 만드는건 아니겠지만..
<drake_kr> 어려운거라고 생각하진 않아요
<yemharc> 온라인 게임 제작에 있어서 가장 문제가 되는건 역시 돈이죠 (...)
<yemharc> .....특히 3D 그래픽 쪽으로요
<drake_kr> 어우
<drake_kr> 어제 너무 많이 마셨나
<drake_kr> x구녕에서 오줌이 나오네
<drake_kr> http://starshpies.egloos.com/2463740
<yemharc> .........거북선의 비밀
<jincreator> 음...고등학교때 프로그래밍 수업이 있었는데 VS 6.0을 사용하더군요.
<drake_kr> 다들 안좋다 안좋다 하는데
<jincreator> 알고보니 나중에(?) 2005버전으로 돈 더 내고 업그레이드하기로 하고 6.0을 무지하게 싸게
<drake_kr> 정말 안좋아요
<drake_kr> 특히 처음 배울땐 안쓰는게 좋아요
<jincreator> (한 카피당 만원도 안냈을 겁니다) 구입한 후 업그레이드할 비용이 없어 계속 6.0 사용하는 거었더라요.
<drake_kr> gcc가 좋은데.. 처음 배울땐..
<yemharc> 처음 배울떄 gcc인가요 (...)
<drake_kr> 네
<jincreator> 사실 code::blocks와 같은 훌륭한 오픈 소스 프로그램도 있는데 잘 모르니까 계속 MS 솔루션을 고집하는 것 같더라요.
<yemharc> 시작할때엔 어느정도 '쉬운' 툴로 익숙해지는게 좋지 않을까요;;
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> vs 2008 express같은경우는 기능은 다 있고 무료 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 일단 앞뒤가 어딘지는 알아야 뭘 하지요;;
<jincreator> 대학새은 pro버전이 무료입니다 ^^
<drake_kr> 뭐 요샌 다 무료로 퍼지니
<drake_kr> 그래도 제게는 gcc가 편해요
<drake_kr> 7월 수업도 gcc로 할 예정입니다..
<jincreator> 근데 사실 의미가 없는데 마소 입장에서는 무료로 줘도 돈을 못받고 유료로 팔아도 알아서 구하니 시장 지배를 택한 거지요.
<drake_kr> 으허허허허엉 델파이는 340만원
<jincreator> 전 이클립스 cdt에 gcc 물려서 사용합니다.
<drake_kr> 전 이클립스가 싫어요
<drake_kr> 전 emacs에 물려서 씁니다..
<jincreator> 프로그래밍_고수와_하수의_대화.jpg
<yemharc> 전 이맥스와 vim 사이에서 왔다갔다 합니다만, 아무래도 vim쪽으로 기울고 있는것 같네요
<jincreator> 다만 전 공부하는 입장이라 -lm과 -std=c99를 추가해놓고 사용합니다.
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 제가 하수 <-
<jincreator> 그럼 전 뭔가요...
<drake_kr> 님은 고수
<yemharc> 본격_굇수들의_자학대화.png
<wet>  여기 있는 사람 치고
<wet>  적어도 한 분야에서 굇수 아닌 사람은 없어요 ....
<yemharc> 저요 저. 일반인이에요 내공없어요 민간인이랍니다
<drake_kr> 하드 10테라만 사다가 야동으로 채워볼까
<jincreator> 평범한 대학생입니다...
<drake_kr> ... 평범한 대학생이라니..
<imsu> yemharc: gcc 어렵지 않나요? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> gcc야 어차피 툴이고..
<drake_kr> 프로그래밍 자체가 어려워욤
<jincreator> 혹시 노트북으로 S-video 또는 Composite 출력하는 법에 대해서 아시는 분 계세요?
<drake_kr> 그건 걍 뭐 하나 사면 될텐데..
<jincreator> 그게 뭔가요?
<imsu> 웩웩
<jincreator> 내일까지 해결해야 하거든요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 캐 공감 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 프로그래밍 어려워유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> composite 단자가 있는 노트북을 사면된다 // http://cgi.ebay.com/VGA-S-Video-3-RCA-Composite-AV-Cable-Adapter-TV-/320687467974?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaa766dc6
<imsu> 킁킁
<yemharc> 흐으
<yemharc> 다들 좋은 주말(?!) 보내세요. 전 예비군때문에 본가에 갑니다 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 홉홉
<imsu> yemharc: 전 야비군 끝났음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 다나와에 안보이네
<drake_kr> 저런거 한국에서도 팔거 같은데..
<drake_kr> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?prod_c=146540&cate_c1=862&cate_c2=10621&cate_c3=10637&cate_c4=10655 요건 DVI용에다 RCA라 적합하지 않을거 같고..
<jincreator> yemharc 물론 그게 가장 좋은 해결책이기는 합니다만...
<jincreator> drake_kr 그런 케이블의 경우 노트북 그래픽 칩셋에서도 지원해야 가능한 건가요, 아니면 상관 없는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 지원해야 되는걸로 알고 있어요
<drake_kr> 찾았다
<drake_kr> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?prod_c=436628&cate_c1=862&cate_c2=10621&cate_c3=10637&cate_c4=10658
<drake_kr> 근데 장식이라는 덧글이 -_-
<jincreator> 장식이라는 덧글은 자신들의 컴퓨터가 지원되지 않으 생긴 게 아닐까 싶기도 하네요.
<drake_kr> 입력은 그렇게 힘들지 않은데
<drake_kr> 출력이 문제네요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> ...출력만 필요한데 말이죠.
<drake_kr> 엔코더가 필요하다고 하네요
<jincreator> 윽! 컴퍼넌트는 또 못쓰네요. S-Video로 알와봐야겠군요.
<jincreator> 엔코더는 화질이 많이 떨어진다는 말이 있어서 고민중이에요. 가격도 가격이지만...
<drake_kr> 원래 컴포지트나 S-VHS같은경우 화질이 480i도 안되는걸로 알고있어요
<jincreator> 음...그래서 화질이 떨어진다는 말이 나온 걸까요...
<drake_kr> 컴포지트와 S-VHS는 케이블만으로 서로 호환이 되니까
<drake_kr> 구형 프로젝터를 쓰시려고 하시는거?
<jincreator> http://wnt.co.kr/product/best_view.asp?db=pro&num=69&pageno=4&startpage=1&Pg=1&Ps=#02
<jincreator> 이 장비에 연결해야 해요.
<drake_kr> S-Video ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> s-video와 컴퍼지트 단자밖에 없어요. T.T
<drake_kr> RCA 있네요
<drake_kr> 컴포지트 RCA
<jincreator> 그리고 둘 다 노트북에서는 잘 지원을 안하죠.
<drake_kr> http://www.amazon.com/Aiptek-Pico-VGA2RCA-Converter-Cable/dp/B002C02KZ4 요게 딱인데 국내쪽 쇼핑몰에서는 보이는게 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://www.lotteimall.com/withframe/withopen.jsp?t_url=http://www.lotteimall.com/product/Product.jsp?i_code=2646239
<drake_kr> 요런거 외에 솔루션은 못 찾겠네요
<drake_kr> 노트북에서 기본지원하지 않는 경우 VGA에서 S-Video로 뽑는 방법은 저것밖에 없는거 같은데요
<jincreator> 감사합니다. 덕분에 많은 정보 얻었네요. 다른 사람들하고 한번 상의해봐야겠군요.
<imsu> 뭔지 모르겠음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> PC에서 TV로 출력하는 방법이요
<jincreator> 밥먹고 오겠습니다...
<drake_kr> 저도 밥
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 흠;;;; 파이썬 잘하신다는 파파님 안계시는군요....
<leehyunin> 한국에는 diaspora pod 없나요?
<lexlove> 검색했더니 웹수집이라고 나오네요
<lexlove> 저는 들어보지 못했어요
<leehyunin> lexlove, 제 질문에 답해주시건가요? 아니면 다른 대화인가요? 제가 대화를 놓친건가요 하하
<lexlove> leehyunin 쏘리 우리 둘밖에 이야기를 하지 않네요. 대답한거에요 ^^
<drake_kr> 음
<leehyunin> lexlove, 와 참으로 고맙습니다. 동아리 웹서버에 설치해보고 있습니다, 하하하!
<drake_kr> 음?
<lexlove> ^^;;;
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-22
<cruelstudent> irc가 프로그램 설치안해도 인터넷상으로도 접속이 되는걸 처음알았네요/
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes> 마침 제가 확인해서 응답하네요 ^^
<jincreator> 그러게요 :)
<cartes> 원래 여기 채널에 상주하시는분인가여?
<jincreator> 학교다녀서 상주는 힘들고요, 시간 나면 자주 들어오기는 합니다.
<jincreator> 가끔은 수업시간에 몰래 들어오기도 해요^^;
<cartes> jincreator, 그러시군요
<jincreator> 오늘은 시험이라 일찍 집에 와서 들어올 수 있었습니다.
<cartes> 우분투쓰세여?
<jincreator> 네.
<jincreator> 윈도도 설치되어 있기는 하지만 우분투를 주로 사용합니다.
<cartes> 아.. 저도 언젠가 그렇게 되어야 할텐데용..
<jincreator> 음...전 일단 게임을 잘 안해서 쉽게 넘어올 수 있었고요, 조별 발표자료의 pptx나 hwp 작업은 윈도에서 합니다.
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 게임을 안하신다니..
<drake_kr> 뇌가 짐승은 아니시군요!
<Vincent> 접속
<Vincent> 아... 글씨가 병맛이네
<Vincent> 보이나요??
<drake_kr> 잘보임
<Vincent> 멋진유노임
<drake_kr> i can c u
<drake_kr> 음?
<Guest72955> 다른 사람 들 글씨는 녹색으로 잘 나오는데 제 글씨는 녹색이 안되는군요
<Guest72955> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Guest72955> 응?
<Guest72955> 게스트?
<drake_kr> 오 게스트님 하이요
<Guest72955> 72955 번 면회다!~
<Guest72955> 저 게스트 되었음;;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Guest72955> 게스트도 뭐 크게 상관없으니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Guest72955> 아 드레끼님
<Guest72955> 안좋은 소식이 들려왔어요
<drake_kr> 호오?
<Guest72955> 담배값 인상... ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 씨발 여성부
<Guest72955> 전 당장 가서 한보루 사왔죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 님
<Guest72955> ?
<drake_kr> 이런다고 저 담배 안 물닝러ㅏ미너아ㅣ누피ㅏㅁㄴ웊니ㅏㅁ웊ㄴ
<Guest72955> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Guest72955> 아놔.. 닉변경이 /nick 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 맞는데요
<Guest72955> 왜 안되지
<drake_kr> 아마 Vincent는 쓰고있는 사람이 있을듯여
<Guest72955> 안되네;;
<Guest72955> 그거 말고 다른걸로 해도 안되네요
<Guest72955> 예를 들면 God
<Guest72955> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 흠.. 한글도 안되네요
<SNSD2011> 되었따
<SNSD2011> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 사용자가 무지 많아서
<SNSD2011> 이거 알아보시면 능력자임
<drake_kr> 웬만한걸론 안돼요
<drake_kr> social network service daemon 2011 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SNSD2011> 땡
<drake_kr> 쳇
<SNSD2011> 소녀시대 2011
<drake_kr> 전 저번에도 말씀드린거 같은데
<drake_kr> 소시 별로 안좋아해요
<SNSD2011> 음.. 그럼 안되요
<drake_kr> 국내 아이돌중엔 2ne1빠에요
<SNSD2011> 자고로 남자란 여자를 좋아하는데 자연의 섭리;
<SNSD2011> 오오
<SNSD2011> 저도 좋음
<SNSD2011> 노래 이번에 Dont Cry나왔음
<SNSD2011> 봄이 노래
<drake_kr> 전 노래 못부르는것들이 좋음
<drake_kr> 소시는 너무.. 뭐랄까.. 공장에서 찍어냈다는 느낌이라..
<SNSD2011> 노래 신나서 좋은데 ㅋㅋ
<SNSD2011> 이쁘니 좋아하는거고, 21은 노래가 신나서 좋아하고
<SNSD2011> 빅뱅도 스탈이 ㅇ좋으니 조아하고
<drake_kr> 아이돌이라면 역시 black eyed peas
<Vincent_inSeoul> 되어따
<Vincent_inSeoul> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<Vincent_inSeoul> 아 너무 긴데;;
<drake_kr> 뭐 다들 길어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 깔끔
<Alsen> 한때 울온 할때 아이디 ㅋㅋㅋ 알센임
<drake_kr> 전 걍 트위터 아이디로 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 트위터는 아이디가 뭐더라 .. ;;
<Alsen> 기억안남 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<Alsen> 아.. 저 선글라스 샀음
<Alsen> 레이벤 2140
<Alsen> RB2140 검정색
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그담에 노리고 있는 지름이는 ㅅ세이코 시계;;
<drake_kr> 그돈으로 보드 사셈 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Alsen> 어떻게든 시계 안사고 집에 있는걸로 해결보려고 했는데 도저히 안됨;;
<Alsen> 보드를 왜 사요;;
<drake_kr> 램 사셈
<Alsen> 컴 업글 포기, 노트북 포기.. ;;
<drake_kr> 포기하면 편해요
<Alsen> 다 김장 담궈서 지하 100미터에 묻어두고 왔어요;;
<drake_kr> 램 교체하면 되었을라나요
<Alsen> 그냥저냥 쓰기엔 지금 컴도 상당히 좋으니까요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 제 보드가 지원 램이 4기가 까지 밖에 안되요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 하드 딸림
<Alsen> 지금 팔아도 본체 10만원이나 받으려나;; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 샌디브릿지 사고싶네요
<drake_kr> AMD는 새로운 cpu 소식 없나
<Alsen> 듀얼코어4200+, 4GB, 9600GT, 640G+80G, 450W 이게 사양
<ndsin> 샌디브릿지! 샌디브릿지!
<Alsen> 그냥 쓰기에는 무난..
<Alsen> 게임용으로는 i3 2100 추천
<drake_kr> i3 캐비추
<Alsen> 그냥 서핑하실거면 i5
<Alsen> 거 어디 봤는데 passmark 상으로 가성비 짱먹는다고 하던디요?
<ndsin> 저도
<ndsin> i3는 비추구요
<ndsin> i5부터 사셔야 함
<drake_kr> 셀러론 아니냐는 말도 들었
<Alsen> 컥
<ndsin> i3는 코어2개
<drake_kr> 프리징쩐대요
<Alsen> 음..
<ndsin> i5는 코어가 2개 쓰레드 2개 해서 cpu 4개로 보임
<Alsen> 좋구나
<drake_kr> 코어가 몇개고 그런거 다 필없고 프리징이 쩐대요
<ndsin> i7은 코어가 4개, 쓰레드 x2 해서 cpu가 8개로 보임
<drake_kr> i5는 칩셋에 따라 2개 아니면 4개
<drake_kr> 칩셋이래
<drake_kr> 모델
<ndsin> i7도 낮은 버전은 듀얼코어 있음
<Alsen> 컴에는 지금 별로 관심 떨어짐;;
<drake_kr> 헠
<drake_kr> 여자가 생기심?
<Alsen> 저는 패션피플이니까요~
<drake_kr> 깔창필수에염
<Alsen> 지금 자전거 중고 알아보고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 님도 루저
<Alsen> 키높이깔창 태어나서 한번도 안써봄 ㅋ
<Alsen> 루저 여자 만나면 댐
<Alsen> 키키키;;
<Alsen> 선글라스 샀으니, 자전거만 사면 한강에 거닐 수 있는 자격이 주어짐;;
<Alsen> 거기에 있는 수영장 기웃거려봐야죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 루저 입장불가
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 자전거 추천하는거 있는데
<Alsen> 세이코 시계도 비싸서 세이코 알바로 전향;
<Alsen> 아아 새것 못싸요 돈없어서
<Alsen> 10만까지 중고로 생각;;
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 그렇구나
<drake_kr> 걍 편의점 알바라도 하세요
<drake_kr> 가장 속편할듯
<Alsen> 사고 싶은것은 픽시, 알칠이 종류인데;; 돈이 깡패니까;;
<drake_kr> 한달 눈딱감고 일해서
<Alsen> 편의점 요새 노인분들이 다 점거하셨음;;
<drake_kr> 지를거 다 지르시는게 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그냥 편하게 좝~ 구하면 되자나요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 어차피 그래도 지를것은 뻔하니께;;
<drake_kr> 근데 일을 하시게 되면
<drake_kr> '그럴바엔'병 나오실듯
<Alsen> 헐;;
<Alsen> 솔직히 일에 따라 다르겠지만 수입좀 생기면 세이코 100만 짜리 지를 생각도 있어요;;
<Alsen> 삐질;;
<Alsen> 희망사항은 여러분과 같답니다.. 로또죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 돈 좀 들어오면
<drake_kr> 하드 10테라 질러야지
<drake_kr> 야동으로 다 채워주겟어
<Alsen> 어제 암밴드안에 아이팟 넣고 노랭이 나이키 바람막이 입고 운동했는데 이쁜 처자들 제법 되더군요;;
<Alsen> 야동;;
<Alsen> 전 저번에 야동 100기가 지웠음요;; TV를 다운 받지 못해서;;
<Alsen> 야동보다 TV에 열광;;
<drake_kr> 사람들이 의아해 하던데요
<drake_kr> 야동이 30기가밖에 없냐면서
<Alsen> 오오;;
<Alsen> 전 한때 300채운적도 있는데;;
<ndsin> 다 무의미한 짓이에요
<Alsen> 보통 1기가 씩 하니까;;;
<ndsin> 국내 최다 야동 보유 회사가 어딘지 아시나요?
<drake_kr> 장담컨대
<Alsen> 네이버?
<ndsin> 지란지교 소프트입니다
<drake_kr> 10테라 한달안에 채울수 있어요
<ndsin> 지란지교에서
<ndsin> 유해물 차단 솔루션이 있거든요
<Alsen> 요즘 토런트 어택을 많이 받아서리 제가 쓰는 lanfile과 toshare 모두 문을 닫다 시피 했더라구요
<ndsin> 유해물 차단 솔루션 만드는 회사들은
<ndsin> 대체로 유해물 데이터를 수집해야 되서
<Alsen> 이제 TV자료를 어디서 받아보나.. 하는 낙이 없어짐;;
<ndsin> 거의 모든 야동 다 수집하게 됩니다
<drake_kr> etorrent.co.kr
<Alsen> 크롬으로 접속하니 멀웨어 바이러스 있다고 나오네요
<ndsin> etorrent.co.kr 여기 괜찮습니다
<ndsin> 저도 이용함
<Alsen> Avast에서도 경고 날리고
<drake_kr> dpdl
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 저번에 회사에서 담배피고있는데
<drake_kr> 여직원이 나와서 여기 경고문구 안보이냐고 뭐라하는거에요
<drake_kr> 근데 같이 담배피던 회사직원분 왈
<drake_kr> "원래 개발자는 경고 무시해" <-
<Alsen> http://www.fileham.com/main/doc.php?doc=join
<Alsen> 이게 이토런트인가요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> http://etorrent.co.kr
<Alsen> co 빼야죠.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 로그인화면만 나오는게 정상
<drake_kr> co 붙어요
<Alsen> 음.. 회원 안받는다군요
<Alsen> 쳇
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 가입될때 가입 하나 더 해둘걸
<Alsen> 서태지 이지아 문제가 비비케이 문제를 덮기 위해서 뿌린 언론플레이라던데;;;
<Alsen> 드레끼님
<Alsen> 공유하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 더블클릭하면 싱글창 뜰줄 알았는데 안뜨네요
<drake_kr> torrent-link 쓰세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> torrent-link.com
<drake_kr> http://torrent-link.com
<Alsen> 여기는 외쿡 사이트??
<drake_kr> 한글로 검색해도 잘 나와요
<Alsen> 아.. 검색은 잘 되는데 다운이 병맛;;;
<drake_kr> 블랙라군 31화는 언제쯤 나오려나
<Alsen> Hello World
<Alsen> 음.. ;;
<Alsen> -System info
<Alsen> 아우
<drake_kr> 요샌 재밌는 애니 없나
<Alsen> 인피니티 스트라토스
<drake_kr> 라군처럼 깨고 부시는 뭐 그런게 참 좋은데
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=ru12321&logNo=40121444079&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true 이런식이요
<Alsen> 저런 느낌은 에반게리온 뿐;
<Alsen> 건담도 저기에 미치지는 못하고,
<Alsen> 마크로스 정도?
<Alsen> 저 도서관 가서 그림책 빌려왔어요
<Alsen> 마츠모토 유키히로가 주인공인 책
<drake_kr> 그렌라간이 가이낙스였구나..
<Alsen> 그렌라간 재밌게 봐다지요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 밖에 엄청 춥네요
<Seony> 온도가 몇도 정도 되는데요?
<Alsen> 9도
<Alsen> 비가오고 나서인지 더 춥네요
<Seony> 담주면 5월인데도 그렇군요..
<Alsen> 여기에 해외분들도 계시지 않나요?
<Seony> 많이 계시는데요...
<cartes> 전 서울에 살아요
<Alsen> 저도 서울
<cartes> 저abd서울
<cartes> 오 고정폭글꼴의 힘;
<cartes> http://paranmagic.tistory.com/1286
<drake_kr> http://dev.naver.com/projects/nanumfont 전 이게 편하던데요
<Alsen> 전 그냥 씀;
<drake_kr> 굴림이 싫어 굴림이 싫어 돋움체도 싫어~
<cartes> 나눔고딕코딩은 개인적으로 너무 길쭉해보여서;;
<cartes> 함 세팅해보져
<Alsen> 코딩 폰트는 그닥;;
<Alsen> 그냥 일반 나눔고딕이 낳은듯
<Alsen> 코딩할때는 비추
<Alsen> 코딩은 한글이 아니니까요 ㅋ
<cartes> 주석 혹시 한글로 달수도 있잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 히히
<cartes> 아닌가;;;ㄷㄷ
<Alsen> 그건 아무거나 써도 다 보여요 영어속 한글은 언제나 눈에 확 띄니까요
<cartes> 전 한글도 예쁘게 나오는거 어디없나 2프로 부족했는뎁;
<cartes> 맑은고딕+Bitstream이라니;; 제맘에 쏙드는게 나왔져=_=
<Alsen> 아 그게 합쳐진 폰트인가요? 다 따로폰트인데;;
<cartes> 네 합쳐친폰트^^
<Alsen> 저도 한글은 나눔고딕아니면 맑은고딕쓰는뎁
<Alsen> 영어는 비트스트림 좋아요
<cartes> 맑은고딕을 고정폭화 시켜서 합친폰트
<Alsen> 아쉬울때는 arial
<cartes> Consolas
<cartes> 도 좋져
<Alsen> 합쳐진 폰트 좌표 찍어주세요
<cartes> http://paranmagic.tistory.com/1286
<Alsen> 아.. 저녁 먹어야 게따
<cartes> 여기서 받을수있어요
<cartes> 좌표가 URL말씀하신거져?
<Alsen> 넵
<cartes> 보이는문제는 인제 이게 한자가 표시가 않된다는점;
<Alsen> 저녁은 우엉 라면
<Alsen> 늦은 저녁 드세요
<Alsen> 전 점심을 3시에 먹어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 아.. 전 먹었어요 감사합니다^^
<Alsen> 127시간ㅁ 영화 풀렷나요?
<cartes> 잘몰르겠어요 무슨영화인지;;
<cartes> 한번 검색해봐드릴게여
<cartes> 임수씨 안녕하세요^^
<imsu> cartes: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 짜장밥에 탕수육이나 먹어야지
<imsu> drake_kr: 켁; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 여기 볶음밥 하나 주문 부탁드립니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 3분짜장이랑 탕수육은 남은것 렌지에 뎁혀먹는건데요
<cartes> 아.. 정말맛있죠
<cartes> 중국집에서 배달하면
<cartes> A세트
<drake_kr> imsu // 우리집에 오시면 볶음밥 해드림
<cartes> 영어후유증으로 어순이 거꾸로네
<cartes> imsu님이 그때 저랑 비슷한곳 사신다했져? ^^
<cartes> 노원구 태릉인데 저능
<drake_kr> 흐어어
<cartes> 흐어어 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 젠장
<drake_kr> 밥이 없네
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<cartes> 임수님 볶음밥먹으러 않오실수도있자나요
<cartes> 괜찮아요?
<drake_kr> 음? 전 노원구 월계동인데
<cartes> 그럼 석계역에서 내리시나여?
<drake_kr> imsu 님도 비슷한데 사시는거?
<Seony> 아.. 나도 볶음밥 무쟈게 좋아하는데..
<drake_kr> 예
<cartes> 와우
<drake_kr> 냉장고에 해물도 있어서
<drake_kr> 새우랑 낙지
<cartes> 새우새우~
<cartes> 타임아웃?으로 나가시네;
<drake_kr> imsu // 서식지가 어디에요?
<imsu> 아 망할 인터넷 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 노원쪽입니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 볶음밥 먹으러 오세요
<drake_kr> 저 월계동이에요
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 저 광운대 근처에 삽니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 강의 하신다면서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 점심이나 같이 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 수업하러 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 걸어서 30분
<drake_kr> 오홍
<Seony> 아... 볶음밥...
<drake_kr> 근무시간이셨군 ㅋ
<cartes> 임수님 광운대 다니시나봐용
<Seony> 만원이라도 좋으니 맛있는 볶음밥 좀 먹어봤으면...
<cartes> 수업하신다면 조교
<cartes> ?
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 주방을 빌리시는것이?
<drake_kr> 김치는 파니까
<drake_kr> 김치랑 참치랑만 넣고 볶아도 맛나는데
<drake_kr> 아 임수님은 걍 근처 사신다는거인듯
<drake_kr> 중고등학생 상대로 수학 가르치는거 같던데요
<cartes> 아.. 자기다니는 학교 근처사시는줄..
<cartes> ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> Seony : 김치참치볶음밥 드세요 ㅋㅋ 거긴 햄버거보다 좀 비싸긴 하겠지만..
<Seony> 김치가 맛이 없ㅅ어서요...
<Seony> 젓갈이 없어서 맛이 안나거든요...
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 담에 김치 담글때 몇포기 보내드려야쓰것네
<drake_kr> (남자가 담근 김치는 싫어하시려나)
<Alsen> 아 배불러
<Seony> 배송비가 많이 나와서 아마 우체국에서 도로 집으로 가져가실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 월마트에 종가집김치 파는거 같던데
<Seony> 그래요? 여기는 안팔아요...
<drake_kr> 어후
<Alsen> 제 주변은 아무도 안살고 계신듯 ㅋ
<Seony> 어디신데요
<drake_kr> 아마, 저희 3명이 노원이라고 하니 저렇게 말씀하신듯
<drake_kr> Seony : 대략 한인 글로서리도 없는 척박한 곳에 살고 계시는듯
<Seony> drake_kr: ㅎㅎ 아뇨. 오히려 제일 많을거에요...
<Seony> 워낙 많이 팔아서 구매 자체는 어렵지 않은데, 맛이 안난다는 게 문제죠.
<drake_kr> ... 그런데 왜 김치를..
<Seony> 좀 맛이 없어요...
<drake_kr> 흠..
<Seony> 근데 김치보다 더 스트레스 받는 게 짱깨...
<drake_kr> 시장형성이 되어서 공급가를 후려치다보니 그렇게 되는건가..
<Seony> 젓갈 수입이 안된다고 하는 거 같더라구요...
<Alsen> 저는 강남
<Seony> 그런 생선도 없고...
<drake_kr> 전 양배추겉절이도 잘 먹는데..
<drake_kr> 외국 나가서 음식때문에 고생한적은 딱 한번 있어요
<Seony> 아... 대신 양배추 김치는 맛있어요. 대신 볶음밥이나 찌개를 못만들어먹어서 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 강남주변에는 사시는 분들이 없나요? ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 중국가서 벌레 먹는거 보고 일주일간 식욕이 없어서
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 동생왈, 중국에는 도마뱀 꼬치라던가, 닭대가리 꼬치 같은 거 판다고 그러더라구요.
<drake_kr> 그거야 그냥 안 먹으면 되는데..
<Alsen> 전갈 튀김
<drake_kr> 바퀴 튀김
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Alsen> 식용 바퀴 반려동물 키우기
<Alsen> 사샤삭~
<drake_kr> 아우
<Alsen> 자다가 입에 들어오면 그냥 삼킵니다 ㅋ
<Alsen> 단백질 덩어리
<drake_kr> 일주일간 식욕이
<drake_kr> 뚝
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 세스코 함 부를까..
<Alsen> 세스코는 3개월 코스
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 한잔하러 갑니다
<Alsen> 오오
<Alsen> 부럽
<Seony> 바퀴벌레 사이즈가 얼만한데요?
<drake_kr> 3~5cm
<Alsen> 사이즈..;;;
<Alsen> 그걸 재보시나요
<Alsen> 어릴적에는 잡아서 변기 앞에서 불질러서 태우고 다리 하나씩 찢어서 변기속으로;;
<Alsen> 어릴적이니까요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아이
<drake_kr> 술맛 떨어지게 왜이래요
<Seony> 나도 이만 슬슬 자야겠네요...
<Alsen> 술 뭐랑 드실꺼예요?
<Alsen> 벌써 주무세요?
<drake_kr> 아마
<Alsen> 이제 9시인데?
<drake_kr> 저분 미쿡
<Alsen> 아..
<Alsen> 그럼 새벽?
<drake_kr> 아까부터 김치 얘기 했는데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 미쿡 어디요?
<drake_kr> 오징어회가 되지 않을까.. 하는데..
<Alsen> 저 예전에 테네시에 잠깐 있었는데
<Alsen> 오징어회 맛나겠다
<Alsen> 반건조 오징어 구워서 드셔도 좋은데
<Seony> 테네시면 완전 깡촌 아니에요? 그래도 동부긴 하네..
<drake_kr> 그거보단 오꼬노미야끼 먹겠죠
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ 시카고에서 국내선 타고 들어갔죠
<Alsen> 그리고 바로 CA로 옮겨갔죠
<Alsen> 게이촌가서 관광하고
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> Seony: 어디세요?
<Seony> 시카고에서 타고들어가면 너무 멀텐데...
<Seony> 하와이요
<Alsen> 호롤루루~
<Seony> 호놀룰루에요.
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 제가 무지해요 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 호놀룰루는 그냥 City 이름이구요..
<Alsen> drake_kr: 오꼬노미야끼에 술은 좀;;
<Seony> Oahu 섬에 있는 동네 이름...
<Alsen> 하와이 지금 날씨 어떄요?
<Seony> 더워요
<Seony> 요즘 이상하게 더워요.
<Alsen> 방사능은요?
<Seony> 아직 더울 때가 아닌데..
<Seony> 방사능이라뇨?
<Alsen> 잉?
<Alsen> 일본 원전 터진거 모르세요?
<Alsen> 세계가 난리인데
<Seony> 그런거 한국에서나 난리치지, 정작 여기서는 그냥 그런갑다.... 해요.
<Alsen> 이제 한 열흘 있으면 미국본토에 일본시체 보일텐데;;
<Alsen> 하와이쪽도 방사능 검출되었을텐데
<drake_kr> 원래 방사능은 위험수위였는데 일본 원전이 터지면서 떠넘기는거에요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 술마시러 갑니다
<Seony> 그리고 Oahu섬은 하와이 제도 가운데 있어서 아마 좀 덜할 거에요.
<Seony> 즐거운 술자리 되세요 :)
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 다들 다녀오시고 주무세요
<Alsen> 굿밤~
<Seony> :)
<imsu> drake_kr: 술자리 부럽 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 안뇽하십니꺼 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> Seony: 급 질문 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> latex 에서 section 번호는 수동으로 입력해 줘야 합니까?
<imsu> \section*{메롱}
<imsu> * 붙이면 번호가 안붙던데
<Seony> 자동으로 붙을텐데. 그런거 어떻게 다 일일히 붙여가면서 작업해
<imsu> 섹션 번호 스타일을 고쳐줄 수 있을 거 같은데 ;;
<imsu> 섹션 번호 넣는 스타일을 어디서 바꾸는지 영어가 모자라 구글신에게
<imsu> 여쭤 볼 수가 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> "레이텍, 워드처럼 쓰기" 그런 강의 pdf 받아놓고 봐바.
<imsu> 옛설 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 없진 않겠지? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 퇴근해야겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 없음 얘기해
<imsu> 그럼 수고하십시오 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<benjen> ㅎ
<benjen> 안녕하세요.
<benjen> 오랜만에 와봤어요.
<Alsen> 지금 시간이 늦어서 아무도 안계씬듯 싶어요 ㅋ
<benjen> 네...
<benjen> 피진으로 하고 있는데 참 편하네요. 흠... 주위 사람들에게 여기서 대화 하자고 하고 싶은데 네이트온을 주로 쓰는 사람들이라서 힘들군요.ㅎ 다행히 피진에
<benjen> 네이트온 부가기능이 있어서..
<benjen> 졸린다...
<Alsen> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Alsen> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕~하세요~오.... (털썩)
<lexlove> yemharc, 왜 주저앉으세요?????
<yemharc> lexlove // 외근+야근=/=퇴근=집에서 잔업 + 다음날 회식 + 본가에 도착하니 새벽1시 + 7시 일어나서 예비군 + 비 + 각개전투 +기타등등
<yemharc> OTL
<yemharc> 고든_난_지쳤다네.mp3
<lexlove> 주저 앉을만 하군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 비가 쏟아지는데 각개전투 시킬줄은 몰랐어요............
<lexlove> ^^;;; 각개전투를 안해봐서 얼마만큼 힘들지 짐작은 못하지만 힘내세요 ^^
<yemharc> 게다가 오늘 예비군이었는데 그렇게 구르고 경기 광주->구로에 도착해서 바로 또 회사.........OTL
<yemharc> 각개전투는 간단합니다
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> lexlove 방위라고 하나요? 그런건가요? 그래도 기본 훈련 받자나요
<yemharc> 대충 8kg정도를 몸에 매달고 경사 30도 이상의 울퉁불퉁 산비탈을 약 50미터 전력질주 하시면 됩니다
<Alsen> 각개전투 모르세요???
<Alsen> 각개전투가 무슨 8키로 무게를 달죠?
<Alsen> 말그대로 따로국밥 처럼 혼자 하나씩 격파해 나가는 전투 방식인데;;
<lexlove> 저는 국방의 의무가 없는 사람입니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세용 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 그럼 외쿡인?
<lexlove> imsu, 하이~
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> lexlove: 군대가고 싶으신가봐요? ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 국방의 의무가 없으면 외국인 말고 없지 않나요?
<lexlove> 아뇨, 각개전투하셨다고 하시길래... 잘모른다고 했더니...
<lexlove> 헉;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<imsu> 아하
<lexlove> 여자는 국방의 의무 없어요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> lexlove: <- 여자입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 여자로 좀 봐주세요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 죄송합니다. 제가 실언을 했네요.. 여성분들도 엄연히 국가의 한 기틀이죠
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> lexlove: 실례 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ^^;;;
<Alsen> 진심으로 죄송합니다. 설마 우분투채널에 여성분이 계시리란 생각조차 하지 못했네요;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 운동신경이 부족해서 군대갔다면 고문관 됐을거 같아요.
<lexlove> 우분투 실력은 없사옵니다. 그냥 특별대우 받으러 들른다고 생각하시면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 우리나라에서 리눅스계열을 사용하시는 여성분도 계시단 사실에 제 고정관념을 깨게 되었네요;;
<lexlove> 의외로 많을걸요?
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 요기 유저님 중 여친이 한분 우분투 쓰십니다 ㅋ
<Alsen> 그리고 앞서 말하셨던 각개전투... 진지를 함락, 수복, 탈환 하기 위해서 산지에서 주로 행하는 전투방식을 각개전투라고 하는데 원래는 각각의 전투병들이 개별적으로 다수의 적들을 무찌르기 위한 훈련이예요
<imsu> Alsen: 숙명여대 리눅스 동호회.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 헐;;
<Alsen> 숙대에도 그런;;
<imsu> 넹 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 하긴 컴공은 지천이니까요
<imsu> 다만 아쉬운건
<imsu> 저랑 안친해서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 친해지고 싶은데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> lexlove // 여성도 국방의 의무는 있지요. 단지 징병대상이 아닐 뿐이지요 :)
<Alsen> 저도 괜시리 아쉽네요;;
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu // 안녕하세요
<lexlove> yemharc, 그런가요??? ^^
<yemharc> 시체가 되어 돌아왔습니다
<imsu> yemharc: 시체?
<yemharc> lexlove // 여성도 대한민국 국민이잖아요 :)
<Alsen> 굳이 웃자고 하는 말씀에 죽도록 달려들긴 싫지만 헌법에는 그러한 명시는 없는데요;;
<Alsen> 헌법에 국방의 의무에 관하여 나와있어요;;
<imsu> 여자는 사람도 아니에요? ㅋㅋㅋ 뷁 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 여성부가 이럴 땐 나서줘야 하는데
<yemharc> 분명하게 명시되어 있습니다
<imsu> 우리도 국방의 의무가 있다 !!!!
<yemharc> 대한민국 국민이라고
<imsu> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 또 그렇게 되는군요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 우와 이거 멋짐
<lexlove> <--- 관심없는 여자... 열심히 토론하셔요
<MK-BB> http://www.lee-zia.com/
<Alsen> 초점이 조금 다른데;; 헌법에서 말하는 국방의 의무란 국가수호구요, 국가의 의무와는 다르죠
<MK-BB> 재대로 정리끝
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 국방과 국가는 달라요;;
<Alsen> 저건 이지아 홈피인가요?
<MK-BB> 아뇨
<yemharc> Alsen // 국방의 의무라는게 꼭 직접적 징병만 말하는게 아니잖아요
<MK-BB> 어떤사람이 싹 정리해둔거
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 뉴스 읽을필요가 없던
<Alsen> 이거 근데 언론플레이 아닌가요?
<Alsen> 이명박 대통령의 비비케이를 덮으기 위한 수단이라고 생각이 드네요
<Alsen> 이미 법정공방이 3차까지 진행될 동안 잠잠하다가 사건이 떄마침 터진것도 의문이구요
<Alsen> lexlove님도 함께 토론하셔요
<imsu> 어려운 얘기는 뒤로 하고 스타하러 ==33
<Alsen> 여성분이 계셔야 남성들이 안싸워요.. 이건 애나 어른이나 같아요;;
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> 젊고 예쁜 여자에 한정된 이야기 입니다.
<imsu> lexlove: 충분히 아름다우십니다 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아뇨.. 여성이라고 명시된 주민번호 앞에 2만 써져있으면 통용되요
<lexlove> imsu, 감사합니다 ^^
<Alsen> 하다못해 길가던 아주머니가 쳐다보셔도 싸움은 그치거든요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Alsen: 저도 그런 동네에서 살고 싶습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 아 말이 허공으로 갔는데;;
<Alsen> 뭐하다 이말까지 나온건지;; ㅋ
<Alsen> 그럼 강남으로 오세요
<imsu> 제 집 주변에는 아줌마들끼리 싸우던데.. 킁
<Alsen> 이사오시면 되죠;;
<imsu> Alsen: 캉남~
<imsu> 캉캉캉
<imsu> 냠냠냠
<Alsen> imsu님은 어디 사세요?
<imsu> 전 노원에 살아요
<Alsen> 아 브레끼님과 같은 동네에ㅛ
<Alsen> lexlove님은요?
<Alsen> 또 한분 계셧는데;;;
<lexlove> 저는 전남 나주에 살아요
<Alsen> MK-BB님은 어디사세요
<Alsen> 나주 평야;;
<MK-BB> 전 뉴욕이랍니다
<lexlove> MI-BB님은 뉴욕
<MK-BB> 지금은 시카고고요
<Alsen> 정말로 광활한 가요?
<Alsen> 시카고.. - _-;; 공항에 아직도 맥도날드 있나요?
<MK-BB> ....
<MK-BB> 맥도날드를 별로
<Alsen> 거기서 빅맥 한번 먹어본 뒤로 우리나라와서 맨날 욕하게 되요
<Alsen> 감자부터 크기가 다르니;;
<Alsen> 나주는 정말 지평선이 보이나요?
<lexlove> 안보여요
<lexlove> 그러나 나주 배는 맛있습니다. ^^
<Alsen> 왜요? 평야지대로 공부했는데
<lexlove> 옛날이겠죠
<Alsen> ...
<Alsen> 저.. 죄송한데 이해가 좀.. ;;
<imsu> 아 짜파게티 맛나다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 나주평야 말씀하시는지 .. ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 네
<lexlove> 공단이 들어오고 그래서 지평이 보이지는 않아요
<Alsen> 평야인데 지평선이 안보이신다고;;
<lexlove> 옛날에나 지평선이 보였을라나...ㅋ
<lexlove> 거의 건물과 산 등으로 둘러쌓여 있어요
<Alsen> 바다보면 보이는 것처럼 수평선처럼 지평선이..
<Alsen> 아.. 산;;
<lexlove> 지평선하면 땅과 하늘이 만나야하는 거 아닌가요?
<Alsen> 그렇죠
<Alsen> 단순하게 보면 땅이 평평하게 보이는 것 그게 지평선이죠
<lexlove> 제가 나주에 오래 살지는 않았지만 (1년 남짓) 지평선은 못봤어요 ㅋ
<imsu> 엄 갑자기 한국지리 얘기가 나왔다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그냥 논 밭은 쫌 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아... 네..
<Alsen> 사회과 부도 책이 어디있더라 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아 여기서는 대화가 그래도 활성화가 되네요
<Alsen> #Ubuntu 채널은 사람은 늘 70~80명인데 대화는 정해져 있어서;;
<Alsen> 여긴 반대로 20여명인데 대화는 간간히 일어나네요
<MK-BB> 옆서버는 #linux나 #gnome이 차라리 나요.ㅎㅎ 대화하는거로는
<lexlove> 여기 사람들은 뭐라고 해야할까 잠들어있다가 어느 순간 일제히 깨어나는 것 같아요
<Alsen> 아 그런가요?
<Alsen> 저도 지금 라디오스타 보다가;;
<Alsen> 헐.. 800명
<Alsen> 근데 다 외쿡분들 아니겠죠?
<lexlove> 아닌걸로 알고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 다행이네요 ^ㅡ^;;
<Alsen> 친하게 지내요~ 우리~
<Alsen> imsu, MK-BB, lexlove님 모두 만나서 반가워요.
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 흠
<lexlove> ^^
<Alsen> 저는 앞서 말씀드렸다 시피, 현재 강남살고 있구요, 나이는 28(84년생)이예요. 직업은 백수랍니다.
<MK-BB> Alsen 포럼에서 많이 활동해주세요
<MK-BB> 아님 facebook이뇨.ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 할줄아는 것이라고는 ARM포팅해본 경험과 커널 뜯어서 재조립한 경험만 있구요. 관련 운영체제는CentOS, RedHat, Solaris, Ubuntu 정도 예요
<Alsen> facebook.com은 주로 친구들과 대화라 ㅋㅋㅋ 공개가 두려워요.. 막살거든요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 현재는 Ubuntu를 이용해서 Linux에 더욱 다가가기 위해 독학하고 있구요, Python을 좀 더 배워보고 싶구요. 나아가서 Ruby라는 그림책도 보고 있어요..
<Alsen> 많은 가르침 부탁드릴게요 ^ㅡ^;
<MK-BB> Alsen 그룹 조인하셔도
<imsu> 전 알려드릴게 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> profile 보안설정을 잘하셨으면
<MK-BB> 사람들이 못봐요
<imsu> 저보다 잘하시니 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 말만 그럴싸 하지 사실 제가 쓰는 명령어라곤 ls 밖에 없답니다 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 전 한국에 계시는분들이 저못찾아요
<MK-BB> 보안설정을 너무 높게해놔서요.. 제 network에 있거나 제 친구의 친구면 찾을수도 있겠내요
<yemharc> Alsen // ARM포팅을 해보셨다니 내공이 높으시군요
<Alsen> 아 전공은 고교시절 전기과 했구요, 대학에서는 컴퓨터공학 했어요.
<Alsen> yemharc: 학교에서 가르쳐주는것 따라한 정도와 졸업작품에 사용된 정도가 전부랍니다.
<imsu> Arm 너무 어려워요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Alsen> 국내에서 활발하지 못한 자료 떄문이 아닐까 해요
<yemharc> 정보게시판에 강좌(?)게시판을 신설해 달라고 요청을 해 볼까요....
<yemharc> .......위키를 쓰라고 하시려나
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그 당시 Cortex 7 버전인가.. 썼던것 같은데 하도 오래 되어서 기억이 안나요
<yemharc> '터미널 없이도 가능한 문제해결' 같은 주제로 게시판 하나 신설하면 괜찮을것 같지 않나요?
<Alsen> 지금도 포팅해보라면 '못합니다' ㅋ
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 전 대학생이긴한데
<Alsen> 오 뉴욕대학생
<MK-BB> 전공이 CS쪽이 아니라
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 시카고 쪽임.흠
<Alsen> 고객서비스?
<cartes> ㄷㄷ
<Alsen> CS: 고객상담;;
<cartes> ;;;
<Alsen> CS: 컴퓨터 과학
<Alsen> 뭐지.. ;;
<yemharc> .......왜근이 생각나는 대화로군요
<Alsen> 시카고에 무슨 대학이 있더라;;
<Alsen> CS가 뭐죠?
<cartes> U Illinois-Chicago
<Alsen> 일리노이;;
<cartes> 컴퓨터과학 맞아여
<Alsen> 예일은 어디에 있나요?
<Alsen> 제 옛날 버디가 거기 갔다고 MSN으로 말했었는데
<cartes> New Haven, Conneticut
<cartes> 이요
<cartes> 베프여?
<Alsen> 거기가 어디예요;;
<cartes> 동부에 있어요
<MK-BB> 흠
<Alsen> 아뇨 미쿡서 잠깐 사귄 친구요 말그대로 친구;
<MK-BB> cartes: 미국이세요?
<cartes> 아녀 한국이에요
<Alsen> 그 친구는 CA에 둥지를 튼 친구인데 취미가 '수구'라던 ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 그러고 보니....... MIT=메사추세츠 공과대학 이라는걸 모르는 사람이 꽤 있더군요. (문득 서양판 된장x 유머글이 생각났네요)
<cartes> 우리나라 싸이녀 유머글은 저도 봤는데..
<Alsen> yemharc 다행히 압니다
<cartes> 아 수구가 수구꼴통할때 수구말고
<Alsen> MK-BB님은 옵이 있군요!
<yemharc> 음.... 전 잠시 늦은 저녁을 먹으러 가겠습니다
<cartes> water volleyball말씀하시는군여
<MK-BB> 흠
<Alsen> 잉;;
<MK-BB> 언제 옵가젔지
<MK-BB> 흠
<Alsen> 옵그냥 갖고 계씨지
<MK-BB> (제 승질을 건드시면 살짝 킥.)
<Alsen> yemharc 맛나게 드세요~
<cartes> ㄷㄷㄷ;;
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 밴이 아니니 다행
<Alsen> 아고아고 아버지 오셔서 잠시 잠수
<Alsen> 외쿡에서 우리나라로 택배보내면 보통 얼마인가요?
<cartes> 몰르겠어요 저 미국에 있는 자취짐 들고 와야하는데
<cartes> ㅠㅠ
<cartes> 아직도 미국 기숙사 지하에 놔둬주는지 아님 냅다버려버렸는지 몰르겠네여
<Alsen> 아;;
<cartes> 비용이 많이 들어서 그냥 방치해두는중;
<Alsen> 그런가요
<Alsen> 아니 저 선글라스 사고 싶은 브랜드가 있는데
<Alsen> 아직 국내 정식 수입이 아니라서
<Alsen> 세관에 걸릴듯도 하고
<Alsen> Chip Monday
<cartes> 그게 상표에요?
<MK-BB> cartes: 오 미국에서 어디 대학 다니셨어요?
<Alsen> New Night Watch 제품 사고 싶어요. 네 브랜드 명이 침먼데이
<Alsen> 국내에서 사면 5만원 정도 한대요
<Alsen> 아 우리나라
<cartes> MK-BB님 먼저 말하시면 저도 말할게여.. 참고로 명문대는 아님;a
<cartes> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 저도 명문데아님
<Alsen> 다들 해외파 ㄷㄷㄷ
<MK-BB> new haven, CT면 UConn 이던가
<Alsen> 전 순정 국내파임 ㅋ
<lexlove> 저는 시골파;;;;
<MK-BB> 뭐 다른데인데..흠
<Alsen> 정확히 저도 지방파임 ㅋ
<cartes> 저 Indiana State University요..
<MK-BB> 인디아나
<Alsen> 오
<MK-BB> 저도 인디아난임데
<MK-BB> 흠
<Alsen> 오잉
<cartes> 아 이런 우연이;
<Alsen> 같은 학벌??
<MK-BB> 전 purdue이랍니다
<MK-BB> 흠
<Alsen> 퍼듀
<MK-BB> 능력이 없어서.흠
<cartes> purdue면 좋죠 왜 명문대 아님니까 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 듀크대학도 있지 않나요?
<MK-BB> 가족은 이름있는데 나왔는데 나만 퍼듀..흠
<cartes> duke는 동부에요 North Carolina
<Alsen> 보통 유학많이 가는 대학으로 아는데 퍼듀
<Alsen> lexlove님은 어느 대학이세요? 설마 전남대는 아니시겠죠?
<MK-BB> 흠....
<Alsen> 다들 대학 이야기 하시니 저도 학교 이름 공개 KUT입니다.
<MK-BB> cartes Indiana State면... 또어디임?
<cartes> Terre Haute라구 Bloomington옆이에요
<cartes> Vigo 카운티
<MK-BB> 아 블루밍턴 옆에.흠
<lexlove> 저는 어리게 봐주셔서 감사합니다. 순천대학교 대학원 석사과정 졸업했어요 ^^;
<cartes> 남쪽..
<lexlove> <--- 나이 많음;;;;
<MK-BB> (전 인디에서 비행기내려서 퍼듀만 와서..) 모름
<Alsen> 석사 출신 ㄷㄷㄷ
<cartes> 그래도 애들 어디출신이냐고 하면 자기 마을얘기하자나요
<Alsen> 그래도 40대는 아니시겠죠?
<Alsen> 40대면 이시간에 주무실 시간;;
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 시골학교 석사는 별로 대단하지 않아요 ㅋ
<MK-BB> cartes 전 집이 뉴욕이에요...
<cartes> 저는 west 라피엣,
<Alsen> 저도 지방학교 나와서 갠춘해요
<MK-BB> 제 아파트.흠-_-)/
<lexlove> 오늘 여러번 상처받는데 올해 40이에요
<cartes> 코코모
<Alsen> 흐억!
<Alsen> 그럼 이모뻘인가;;
<Alsen> 큰 누나 뻘인가;;
<cartes> south bend 많이 안다는..
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 12살 텀이네요.. 큰 누나시네요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 거짓말 할수도 없고
<MK-BB> south bend에 notre dame 있는데아님/
<Alsen> MK-BB님과 cartes님은 30대?
<Alsen> 20대 신가
<lexlove> Alsen님 찍기 잘 못하시네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 대학 재학중이라고 하셨으니 20대
<MK-BB> 저 만 2짜 아직 안찍었는데.ㅎ,ㅁ
<cartes> 아.. 공항에서 퍼듀까지 옥수수밭, 콩밭에 처참하지않나여? 인디애나?
<Alsen> 헐;;
<MK-BB> cartes 완전 막 울어요...
<MK-BB> 공항갈때마다 보면 울어요
<cartes> 여자두 아니구 왜 울어요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 공부 열심히 하면돼져..ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 퍼듀면 공대론 유명한뎅
<Alsen> 아.. lexlove님 저 궁금한게 있는데요. 그럼 IT쪽에 직업을 갖고 계신거예요?
<MK-BB> 전 공대가아님
<MK-BB> 전 business라서
<MK-BB> bloomington 갈걸...후회가
<cartes> 그럼 좀 자신없을수도;;
<cartes> IU는 비즈니스스쿨 좀 명성있져
<cartes> transfer하세요
<cartes> 별로어렵진않을껄여.. 할일이 많아서 그렇지
<MK-BB> 그학교 옮겨봤자 욕더먹음
<MK-BB> 엄마/아빠가 비지니스 스쿨에서는 top10학교 출신이셔서
<cartes> 에궁.. 아직 고3지난지 얼마 않되서, 자격지심(?)같은게 더 심한거 같은데
<cartes> 제 경험으론 사회나오면 그런거 그렇게 상관없는줄로 압니다..
<cartes> 앞으로 열마나 열심히 했냐라던지 자기 능력이 더 중요할수도있죠..
<MK-BB> 흐..
<MK-BB> 엄마/아빠가 NYC에있는 대학들이라
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 흠...
<cartes> Columbia가 NYC에 있나요?
<MK-BB> 넵
<cartes> 콜롬비아 말씀하세여?그럼?
<cartes> 아님 NYU?
<MK-BB> (그것도 두분중한명이 졸업..)
<Alsen> MK님은 한국인이 아니신가요? 어쨰서 부모님 두분다 외쿡 대학을;; 재벌 2세 ㄷㄷ
<MK-BB> (두번째도 마추셨군요)
<MK-BB> cartes 동생이 이번에 좋은데 가서 더 비교
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes> 그런거 상관하지마세요
<cartes> 저도 서울대가고싶은 마음 굴뚝같지만
<cartes> 못가도 상관없다고 생각해요
<lexlove> 저도 지방 순천대이지만 괜찮아요. 열심히 다녔거든요 ^^;
<cartes> 다른면으로 자기를 증명하고 자신감가질 수단도 많잖아요
<cartes> 실력이 있으면 되는거져
<cartes> MK님이 괜히 실레지만 조금 어리신듯..
<cartes> Korea Univ of Technology가 KUT인가요?
<cartes> Alsen님?
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 네네네
<Alsen> 한기대요
<cartes> 한국기술대?
<Alsen> 그렇죠
<cartes> 어딧는지 몰르겠어요 경기도어딘가에?
<lexlove> 전 한국기술대 능력개발원 자주 이용합니다 ^^
<cartes> ;;
<lexlove> 천안
<cartes> 아하!천안에 있나여?
<lexlove> 병천에도 가봤어요
<Alsen> 한국 기술 교육대학교
<Alsen> 이름이 넘 어려워요
<lexlove> 병천으로 다니시는 거죠?
<Alsen> 아.. 제가 거기 나왔어요 병천에 있는 곳
<Alsen> 아쉽게도 이미 졸업;
<lexlove> 나오신거구낭 ㅋ
<Alsen> 저도 영문명 정확히 몰라고 교육도 들어가고 기술도 들어가서
<lexlove> 취직이 잘 되는 곳이잖아요
<Alsen> 그냥 KUT라고 해요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 나름 잘된 학교라고 생각합니다.
<Alsen> 저는 제외이구요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 착실한 사람들이 취업도 잘되요
<Alsen> 충남권에서는 인지도있더라구요
<cartes> 저기 민망하지만, 제가 다닌 학교는 우리나라에서 얼마나 알아주나요?
<Alsen> 저도 외쿡에서 학교 다녀보고 싶네요.
<lexlove> 저는 직업훈련학교에서 근무를 오래해서 교육받으러 꽤 갔어요
<Alsen> 다시 한번 학교 이름알려주세요 cartes
<cartes> Indiana State University
<Alsen> 아.. lexlove님은 IT계열이시네요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 네 컴퓨터과학 전공했어요 ^^
<Alsen> 인디애나 주립대학 좋죠
<Alsen> 유명해요 하지만 요즘 우리나라는 학벌도 학벌이지만 각 학교마다 특성이 있는 유명한 학과가 있자나요 그걸 더 따지고 있어요
<Alsen> 예를 들어 한양대 하면 건축 하듯이
<Alsen> 경희대 하면 한방
<MK-BB> 아 샤워 하구 클라스나 가야겠당.
<MK-BB> 흠
<Alsen> 이런식.. 물론 SKYPK라고 해서 서울, 고려, 연세, 포항, 카이스트들은 제외이구요
<Alsen> 헐..
<Alsen> lexlove님은 큰누나 이시면서 동일업종 대선배님이셨군요;;
<lexlove> 그러고 보니 제가 리눅스를 접하게 된 것이 Seony님 덕분이네요~
<MK-BB> 흠 서니옹이...
<Alsen> 지금 주무세요 ㅋㅋㅋ 하와이는 밤인가봐요
<lexlove> 대선배님까지야  ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 쎄이클럽 컴퓨터 그룹에서 절 irc로 빼왔죠
<Alsen> 아.. 오랜만에 들어보네요 세이클럽
<lexlove> 그리고 여기로도 데려왔어요
<lexlove> 세이클럽에서 저도 한동안 있었어요 ㅋ 언제부터인가 잘하는 사람들이 없어지더라구요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 계속 들어가야하나 고민할 때쯤 써니님이 짠 나타나서 irc에 고수들 많다고 하시드라고요
<lexlove> 바로 넘어옴 ㅋ
<Alsen> 전 IRC 처음 쓴게 울티마 온라인이라는 게임때문이었는데
<Alsen> 지금은 그 게임 자체구동서버로 local에서 사용하고 있어요
<Alsen> C#으로 이루어져 있더라구요
<Alsen> 리니지2,1 C#같던데
<Alsen> 한때는 그래서 IRC 스크립트가 제법 되었는데 지금은 그 많던 스크립트 다날라가서 새로 만들어야 하나 고민중이예요.
<Alsen> 차라리 IRC에서 사용되는 스크립트를 개발, 발전시키면 구글크롬OS에서 쉽게 적용할 어플역할을 할텐데 말이예요.
<Alsen> 왠만한 명령어 Alias 시켜두면 터미널(콘솔) 하나로 모든 정보를 다 확인할 수 있는뎁;
<Alsen> 거기에 웹만 더해지면 그게 클라우드 아닌가 싶은 맘도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 확실히 접근이 어려워서 그렇지 마우스보다 키보드가 빠르고, 그런것보다 더 빠른건 터치인데;;
<MK-BB> 클라스 갈줌비나.흠
<Alsen> 학교 수업 재미지겠다
<Alsen> 외쿡은 학교 들어가고 나면 문잠근다고;;
<Alsen> 나갈 수 없게;;
<cartes> MK-BB// 거기 10시 27분이에요?
<MK-BB> 넵
<MK-BB> 노트북을 새로 샀는데
<MK-BB> 하드가 320 5400이라서 750 7200으로 새로 사서 오늘저녁에 바꿀생각
<cartes> 아..;;
<cartes> 저는 노트북은 SSD 64GB같은거 달고싶은뎅a
<Alsen> 오오
<cartes> 32GB도 어쩔수없다면 괜찮구여
<cartes> SSD가격 많이 괜찮아졌어여
<Alsen> 80GB 지금 20만원대
<cartes> 전 64GB짜리 써요
<cartes> 데탑에
<cartes> ^^;;
<MK-BB> 어 포럼서버 왜이리 느리지
<MK-BB> 갑자기
<MK-BB> 흠
<Alsen> 전 그냥 80HDD 써요
<MK-BB> 전 맥북 프로 살거임
<MK-BB> 지금산건 급하게 이번 학기만 마칠수있게
<cartes> 맥북으로 않되는거 좀 있지않나여?
<Alsen> ㅠㅠ 부자..
<MK-BB> (그래서 노트북이 2개..)
<cartes> 그래야 겠군여..
<cartes> 냐웅
<cartes> MK님은 영주권자이거나 시민권자이에요?
<yemharc> 흐아..........로그 따라잡았습니다 (헉헉)
<Alsen> 노트북 없음 하드 SATA1 80GB 끝
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 전 그냥 학생비자 신분인데ㅠ
<Alsen> 뭐드셨어요?
<cartes> 이었는데
<yemharc> alsen // 그냥 밥에 나물반찬이죠 ㅠㅠ  그런데 자꾸 alisen이라고 치는 손가락이 참...
<Alsen> 그냥 알센이라고 부르시면 되요
<Alsen> 풀네임은 Alsen R.Dof
<cartes> 소설에 나오는 이름같아요
<yemharc> a와 l이 연타로 들어가면 자동으로 i에 손이 간다거나, -를 누르면 자동으로 al이 타이핑되어 있다거나............ (먼산)
<Alsen> 아쉽게도 그런건 아니고 Ultima Online Free 하면서 제가 작명한 거예요;;
<yemharc> 흠....자신의 닉네임을 생성하게 된 계기를 기억하는 분들도 없지는 않군요
<yemharc> 전 뭘 어쩌다가 발음조차 안되는 yemharc가 된건지 전혀 기억에 없는데....
<cartes> 저는 고딩때 Descartes - cogito ergo summ 좋아해서
<cartes> Des빼고 cartes
<cartes> 로
<cartes> 데카르트(Descartes)
<cartes> ^^;;
<Alsen> yemharc 바이킹족 이름 같은 느낌이예요
<yemharc> 뭔가 영어로 위장한 외계어다!!
<Alsen> cartes 축구게임 보는 것 같아요
<yemharc> 바이킹?!
<Alsen> 네
<lexlove> lexlove  렉스라는 강아지가 있었어요. 시베리안 허시키였는데 너무 강렬하게 기억이 남는 녀석이라 어느새 아이디로 사용하고 있네요
<Alsen> 렉스.. 라는 Bar에 자주 갔었는데 ㅋ
<lexlove> 계속 쓰게 되는 이유가 lexlove  조합을 한국사람들이 사용하지 않는다는데 있어요
<lexlove> 그러나 외국 사이트만 가면 사용불가에요 이미 사용하고 있다고..
<cartes> bylexlove
<Alsen> 전 전세계 저만 사용하고 있는 것
<yemharc> 외국에선 많이 쓰나보네요
<cartes> 쓰시면 어떠세요 아이디는
<Alsen> 하지만 전 IRC에서만 Alsen 을 사용하구요 일반적인 곳에서는 다른 아이디를 사용해요
<yemharc> 저도 저뿐.......
<Alsen> 그건 찾아봤는데 전세계에서 저 포함 딱 둘밖에 없더군요
<cartes> 전 아이디는 wekiweb이라고 쓰져
<yemharc> 전 어딜가서 뭘 해도 중복되지 않더군요
<Alsen> 그 중 한분이 일본분이예요
<yemharc> ......하긴 있을리도 없지만요
<cartes> Alsen//축구게임 보는것 같다니요?
<Alsen> cortes라고 선수 이름 있어요 게임에서
<cartes> 아 그러시군요
<yemharc> 외뿔고래 기다리기 힘드네요.......이제 일주일도 안남았는데...
<Alsen> Ration이라는게 음식이라는 표현이 있나요?
<yemharc> 음.........딱히 음식이라고 표현되지는 않을걸요?
<Alsen> 보급품이로군요;;
<Alsen> 요즘 미군이 사용하는게 C-Ration인가요?
<yemharc> 그건 잘 모르겠네요;;
<yemharc> 마지막으로 관심 가져본게 고3라서....... (기숙사에서 소중한 단백질 공급원으로 사용했었지요)
<Alsen> 아;;
<Alsen> 벌써 12시네요 슬슬 잘 준비해야 겠어요
<lexlove> 음식으로 표현하기 힘든 보급품 Ration이 무엇인가요?
<yemharc> 음... 일단 주로 쓰이는 곳은 군대이고, 전투식량을 말합니다.
<yemharc> 전투식량은 쉽게 말해서 인스턴트 도시락이지요
<yemharc> 간단하게는 3분카레 같은 음식을 생각하시면 되구요
<lexlove> 아항
<Alsen> Ration 당시는 그냥 통조림같은거구요, 이후에 레또르트 제품이 나오게 된거죠
<yemharc> 최근에는 통조림같은 생김새에 밑바닥에 있는 끈을 잡아당기면 알아서 캔이 데워지는 신제품(?!)도 있습니다
<Alsen> C- Ration은 줄 잡아당기면 알아서 음식이 댑혀지는 방식이예요 불이 필요없죠
<yemharc> alsen // 통조림 형태가 되려 최근거지요
<Alsen> 통조림은 일본에서 시작되었는데요
<Alsen> 음식을 배로 나르다 보니 쉽게 상해서 그것을 오래보존하기 위해 발명된게 통조림이예요
<Alsen> 우리나라 한국전쟁당시에 사용되었던 Ration들의 태반이 이러한 통조림이랍니다
<yemharc> ration을 주제로 이야기하면 그게 맞군요
<yemharc> 전 전투식량을 대표격으로 말하고 있다 보니 주제가 어긋났나보네요
<Alsen> ^^
<yemharc> 국내의 경우에는 레토르트 팩 -> 통조림으로 진화했거든요 (..;;)
<yemharc> (전투식량이요)
<lexlove> 오늘 여러가지 배우네요. 군대생활에 대하여
<Alsen> 지금 무릎팍도사 윤복희씨 편을 보고 있다보니 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 밀폐용기와 식품보존으로 말하면 통조림이 먼저 맞습니다
<yemharc> lexlove // 사실 군대생활 별거 없어요. 그냥 이유없이 추운데서 떨면서 식은 밥 먹고 이리저리 구르다 보면 2년이 사라질 뿐입니다 (...)
<Alsen> 지금은 1년 반 하나요?
<yemharc> 다시 늘어났습니다
<yemharc> 사실 1년 반은 좀 무리수였어요
<Alsen> 아.. 안타깝네요..
<lexlove> 제 동생이 군대가기전에는 어린 아이였는데 군대를 제대할 때쯤에는 어른이 되어 있더군요.
<Alsen> lexlove 정말로요?
<Alsen> 전 아직도 애인데;;
<lexlove> 번데기처럼 아이를 어른으로... 진화시키던걸요
<yemharc> lexlove // 다만, 군대가면 사람되서 나온다는 착각만은 하지 마시길... 그저 '사회생활'을 배우고 나오는겁니다
<lexlove> 불량품인가봐요
<lexlove> 불량품들이 많은가봐요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 풀어서 말하면 '사람하고 부대끼며 지내는 방법'이 되겠군요
<lexlove> 그게 어른이라는 걸 아직도 모른다는 말씀이군요
<lexlove> 그게 어른이에요... 남의 눈치를 보고 금전적인 부분을 생각해야하고...
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 네 맞아요
<yemharc> 그러니까 '사람되서 나온다'가 아니라는거죠
<Alsen> 전 아직도 엄마한테 땡깡부림.. - _-;;
<lexlove> 좋은게 좋은게 아니고 싫은게 싫은게 아닌 것이 어른이 된다는 것입니다.
<yemharc> 딱히 군대 갔다 온다고 성격이 개조되서 오지는 않아요
<Alsen> 아 다시 군대가야 하나;;
<yemharc> 다만.......뭐라고 해야할까요... 좀 둥글둥글해지고 약간은 억누를 줄 알게 된다?
<lexlove> 저런 무서운 생각을 하시는 군요
<Alsen> 둥글둥글?
<yemharc> 네
<Alsen> 저 쫌 둥글둥글 해요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> ㅎ1ㅎ1
<yemharc> 성격이 좋아진다는게 아니라....;;;;;;;;
<lexlove> 그게 그거에요~~~
<yemharc> 군대 갔다 온다고 성격개조가 되는건 아니에요
<Alsen> 아 어렵다 어른들의 이야기
<lexlove> 성격이 좋아진다고 해서 천사가 되는 것은 아닙니다. 그저 싫어도 할 줄 아는 사람이 되는 거죠
<yemharc> 그런거죠
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 음.. 예를 들면 어릴적에는 음식물 쓰레기는 손에 닿는것도 꺼렸는데 지금은 내가 할 수 있으니 하는 것과 같은 건가와?
<Alsen> 가요?
<lexlove> 이야기를 쭈욱 보니 yemharc님과 저만 때가 묻었나봐요
<lexlove> 그것도 포함되겠죠
<yemharc> 비슷하네요
<Alsen> 잉?
<lexlove> 어른이 되어가는 것은 때가 묻는거에요
<Alsen> 전 아까부터 어려운 이야기만 나오면 잘 이해가;;
<yemharc> 사실 그다지 어렵게 생각 안하셔도 되요
<lexlove> 아직 순수해서 그렇답니다. 나중에 크면 다 이해하게 되요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 너무 돌려서 말씀하시는 것 같아요.. 추상적인 내용보단 직설적인(진실된)이야기가 이해하기 쉽던데;;
<Alsen> 낼 모레면 30인데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 가장 와닿게 말하자면.... 자신이 듣는 강의가 있는데 교수님 성격이 개차반이네요.... 하지만 학점을 위해서는 어쨌든 이수를 해야 합니다
<Alsen> 아.. 그런 거라면 전 안들어요
<yemharc> 그래서 alsen님은 '@$%#$%'라고 속으로 부르짖으며 한 학기를 마치고 학점을 얻었습니다.
<yemharc> .........이런게 좀 둥글어진다는 말이에요 (....)
<yemharc> 그런데 그걸 직장으로 바꿔서 생각해보세요
<lexlove> 좀 슬퍼집니다. ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 교수님 방에 가서 전 말씀드려요 "교수님께서 이러이러하게 하시는 교수방법이 저 뿐만이 아닌 다른 학생들도 옳지 않다고 생각합니다. "
<yemharc> 상사하고 트러블 조금 있을때마다 회사 때려치고 옮기고 다닐 자신 있으신가요?
<Alsen> 음.. 인턴 해봤는데 좋으신 분들이어서 잘 했어요
<yemharc> 그건 누가 봐도 틀렸을 때 이야기네요. 제가 예를 조금 잘못 들었군요.
<yemharc> 예시를 정정하지요
<Alsen> 전역후 알바할때도 좋으신분들이어서 닽툼도 있고 갈등도 있었지만 결론적으로 좋았답니다
<yemharc> 교수님은 그냥저냥 평범한 성격인데 Alsen님은 왠지 모르게 교시님께 미운털이 박혔습니다. 같은 상황이 더 맞을지도 모르겠군요
<Alsen> 아
<Alsen> 그렇죠
<Alsen> 있었어요
<Alsen> 대 공감중
<lexlove> 그 과목에서 학점을 이수하지 못하면 졸업을 못하고 한학년 더 다녀야해요
<yemharc> 네, 그런 상황에서 냅따 때려치고 퉷!! 하느냐 참고서 관계개선을 시도해 보느냐 정도의 차이겠군요
<lexlove> 그럼 아부 비슷한 것을 해서 위기를 넘길것인가.. 싫어 나도 안듣는다...하고 1년을 더 다닐것인가..
<Alsen> 관계개선 보다는 그냥 참는 거죠. 그 과목만 듣고 패스하면 땡이니까, 다시 볼일 없으니까요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> lexlove님은 아무래도 연륜(!!!)이 있으시니 경험이 많으실듯 하네요
<lexlove> 그게 커가는 거랍니다. ^^
<lexlove> 그렇죠..
<lexlove> 많이 겪었죠...
<Alsen> 왠지 앞에 쏘주가 있어야 될듯한 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 가령 윗 상사가 우리들이 봤을때는 굉장히 무능합니다.
<yemharc> ...사실 저도 올해 26인데 사회생활 5년차라 조금 경험은 있습니다
<lexlove> 그래서 우리들은 우리들끼리 개 무시를 합니다.
<yemharc> ...아, 6년차인가
<Alsen> 헐.. 5년차.. 저는 0년차 예요
<Alsen> 전 28인데
<Alsen> 이게 어른과 애의 차이네요
<yemharc> 전 대학을 안가고 바로 사회생활 한거니까요
<yemharc> 막상 사회생활 해보면서 느낀게
<Alsen> lexlove님 계속 말씀해주세요 보고 있어요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 그러나 살다보니 우리가 개무시하던 그 상사, 일단은 우리들 보다 낫습니다. 그자리를 올라갔으니까요... 그것에 대해서는 존중해 줍니다.
<yemharc> 30 이전에는 별로 나이는 상관 안하게 되더라구요
<lexlove> 내가 얼마나 잘났을지는 몰라도 아직 나는 상사가 아니므로 그것에 대해서는 존중해줘야 맞겠더라구요
<yemharc> lexlove // 알거같아요. 성격하고 능력은 좀 별개로 판단하게 되는 그 느낌인가요?
<lexlove> 네 맞아요
<Alsen> lexlove님 제가 수도공고 나왔거든요?
<lexlove> 아무리 능력이 좋아도 팀에서 어울리지 못한다면 퇴출되더라구요
<Alsen> 나름 오래되었고, 해서 선배들이 좀 학렬이 쎄다고 할까요?
<lexlove> 좋은 곳 나오셨나봐요.. 저는 잘 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 독불장군 타입은 정말 '혼자서도 할 수 있는 일'에 맞죠. 문제는 그런 일이 정말정말 거의 진짜 없다는거지만요
<Alsen> 거기서 선배들이 들려준 말인데, " 암만 병신같은 선배라도 선배라고"
<Alsen> 심지어 비속어인데 "ㅈ 같아도 선배니까 하늘로 받들어라" 라고 했다죠.. ;;
<lexlove> 진짜 옳은 말이에요. 만약 건물 안으로 들어가려면 문지기와 친해져야한다고 승진을 하고 싶으면 상사의 눈에서 벗어나면 안되요
<lexlove> 윗선에서는 나를 보는게 아니라 상사의 말을 듣기 때문이에요
<lexlove> 그래서 알아서 적당히 눈치라는 것을 보게 되더군요
<yemharc> lexlove // 절절히 공감합니다 어흑...ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 아...
<Alsen> 근데 사회는 군대의 정확히 1.5배라던데;; 아흑;;
<lexlove> 꼭 호랑이가 발톱을 숨기고 있는 것이랑 비슷합니다. 자신의 발톱은 필요할때 드러내는 것이에요
<Alsen> 고양이로 하면 안될까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아무때나 들러내는 발톱은 문제거리만 됩니다.
<lexlove> 그럴까요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Alsen // 제가 군대 후 바로 사회생활 하면서 느낀건데, 군대는 그래도 인간적인 곳이더군요
<Alsen> lex누님은 호랑이 하시고 저는 고양이 할게요 ㅋㅋ 발톱 숨기고;; ;
<lexlove> 나도 발톱이 있다라는 것만 알려주면 됩니다. 그리고 나의 위치가 제대로 확립이 되었을때 휘둘러야 합니다.
<Alsen> 누님하니까 너무 멀게 느껴지네.. 그냥 누나라고 할게요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 적어도 사회처럼 앞으로만 웃지는 않아요
<lexlove> ^^;
<Alsen> 음..
<lexlove> 저는 더러운 세상 나는 그딴거 다 버린다. 이렇게 살고 싶지 않아요.. 그안에서 이기고 싶어요
<Alsen> 저는 군대있을 당시 후임하나에게 크게 데여서 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 지금은 거의 잊었지만 황당 그 자체였다죠
<lexlove> 어느 집단이나 이상한 사람들은 꼭 있어요 ^^
<Alsen> 군대 안에서 관심병사인 아이가 하나 왔었는데 나름 열심히 하려고 하고 몰라도 노력하는 모습에 훈훈했다죠..
<Alsen> 그런데 전역 후에 그 당시 알고 있던 선임 후임 이름을 모두 자신의 블로그에 올리면서
<Alsen> 입에 담지 못할 말들을 한마디씩 했죠.
<lexlove> 헐;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<yemharc> Alsen // 그게 군대의 특수성이라는거죠. 사회에서는 그런 경우 내쫓지만 군대는 그러지 못하는 집단이니까요.
<Alsen> 뭐 전체내용은 "자신은 어차피 다시 군대갈 것 아니고, 이 사람들 볼 것 아니다. 만약 이 것을 보고 만나게 되면 다 죽여버리겠다" 뭐 이런 내용이었어요./.
<yemharc> 그정도면 그래도 양호하네요
<lexlove> 한치 앞을 못보는 사람이군요
<yemharc> 저 있던 부대에선 총으로 쐈............
<lexlove> 흠;;;;
<Alsen> 그래서 당시에 전여후 모임이 간간히 네이트온으로 이루어졌고, 오프라인 모임도 했었는데요, 만날때마다 그 친구 이름이 회자되었죠.
<yemharc> 맞은 사람 죽고, 쏜사람 도망치다 죽고 (.......쉽게 말해 교전 중 사살)
<Alsen> 아 쓸데없는 이야기 했네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저녁에 안좋은 이야기는 안할 수록 좋죠 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 이제 자러가야겠습니다.
<yemharc> 으음..;;; 그런데 어디에서 어떻게 갈라져 나와서 여기까지 온거였죠;;
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 즐거운 대화였어요 ^^
<yemharc> lexlove // 네 안녕히주무세요 :)
<Alsen> 벌써 12시 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 좀 더 있다 자야 겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아...........저도 오늘은 일찍 무덤으로 가야겠네요
<Alsen> 무덤 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 굿밤이요~
<yemharc> 이 나이(?!)에 들고 뛰려니 삭신이 쑤셔요 ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 저보다 어리시면서 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 굿나잇~
<Alsen> 굿밤~
<jincreator> 음...지금 보니 심오한 대화가 많았군요. 저도 이만 자러갑니다.
<jincreator> 모두 안녕히주무세요.
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ 주무세요
<imsu> 홍알홍알
<Alsen> 뒹굴뒹굴~
<Alsen> ?
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 이제 술먹기가 두렵다
<Seony^MBP> 음... awk에서 ()에 둘러쌓인 문자만 출력하고 싶은데, '/(..)/'하니까 라인 전체가 나오네요... 혹시 아시는 분 계시면 방법 좀 부탁드립니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-23
<Alsen> rksk°¡³ª´Ù¶ó
<Alsen> 가나다라
<Alsen> 가나다라
<Alsen> 네모네모??
<drake_kr> font
<Alsen> 폰트가 안보이시나요?
<drake_kr> 네모네모 보이면 폰트요
<Alsen> did you can't see that?
<Alsen> 아...
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 전 토할거 같애요
<Alsen> 잠깐 utf-8과 Cp949차이가 뭘까 해보고 있었어요
<Alsen> 어제 맛나게 드셨어요?
<Alsen> 오징어회 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 블랙 회사에 다니고 있지만 이제 난 한계일지도.. <- 요 영화 사람 토나오게 만드는 영화네요
<Alsen> 그래픽 작업 도와주시나요?
<drake_kr> 영화제목이요..
<Alsen> 요즘영화 리눅스로 그래픽 쓰던데 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> Alsen님 또뵙네요 반가워요^^
<Alsen> 오오 안녕하세요~ ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 어제는 여러 사람들과 대화하다 보니 시간이 정신없이 지나갔다죠? ㅋ
<cartes> 네네 재밌었어요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 채널이 이렇게 활발한거 오랫만인거같은데;
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 제가 남자답지 못하게 수다를 좋아해요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 저도 좋아합니다 ㅋ 그래서 다들 귀찮아하는편;ㄷ
<Alsen> 지금도 아침도 안먹었는데 책상에 앉아서 utf-8과 cp949차이를 찾아보고 있으니;;
<cartes> 아 좋은 공부네용
<Alsen> 공부라기 보다는 xchat쓰는데
<cartes> 네
<Alsen> 영어라서 한글의 사용에서 불편한게 너무너무 많아서요
<cartes> 저는 한글폰트랑
<Alsen> Font처럼 적용만 시키면 쓸 수 없을까 하는 생각? 요즘 Patch형태도 많으니까요 ㅋ
<cartes> 인코딩하니까 잘되나요
<cartes> 되네요*
<cartes> 저도영문판인데..
<Alsen> 저도 지금 잘 쓰지만.. 의외로 Xchat과 피진등을 많이 쓰시니까
<Alsen> 작은 도움이 되어 드릴 수 있다면 하는거죠 저도 편하고 ㅋ
<bundo> Alsen  여기도 참고바랍니더 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=15220
<bundo> ^^;
<Alsen> 한방이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 고맙습니다. ㅋ
<cartes> http://ozdang.tistory.com/47?srchid=BR1http%3A%2F%2Fozdang.tistory.com%2F47
<cartes> 이것도 있어요
<Alsen> 본 것이예요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 9시네요 늦은 아침좀 해결하고 올게요 ^^
<Alsen> 지금 낙지 시즌이 도래했습니다. 여러분!!
<cartes> 전 해물 못먹어요
<cartes> 우엑
<cartes> 우엑은 괜히말했나..;;;
<Alsen> 몸에 좋은건 다 먹어야죠.. = ㅅ=
<cartes> 힝힝
<Alsen> 비싸고 몸에 좋은건 다 먹어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 남자들이랑 항상 얘기하다, 고교동창여자애를 만났는데
<cartes> 같이 넷상에서 채팅하니까 말투도 귀엽고 참 즐겁더라구요
<Alsen> 오오
<cartes> 남자들하곤 또 다른느낌
<Alsen> 좋겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 좋아요 근데 너무 자주 말걸면 치근덕거리게될까봐 자제함;
<Alsen> 아..
<Alsen> 친구라면서요?
<Alsen> 저는 그런거 상관없어 하는데
<Alsen> 되려 여자가 그걸 인식하면 그 친구도 나를 그렇게 바라보고 있었구나 라는걸 알수 있다죠
<Alsen> 친구라면 무릇 남자라고 다르고 여자라고 다른게 아니라고 생각을 하기에..
<Alsen> 치고박고까지는 아니더라도 어느정도의 편안함을 갖고 있어야죠.
<cartes> 좀 못생겨야지 친구로 바라봐지던뎅;;;
<Alsen> 그럼 안되죠.. ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 예쁜애들은 친구로 바라봐지지가 않는다는
<Alsen> 껍데기에 연연하면 늙어서 고생하세요
<Alsen> 좋은건 좋은거 저 역시도 이해되고 저도 좋아하지만,
<Alsen> 연연하지 않으려 해요 ㅋㅋ 되려 막 놀아요. 트림 꺽꺽~ 하면 없어져요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 어릴적 생각해보세요.
<Alsen> 초딩때..
<Alsen> 유딩때..
<Alsen> 전 그런거 보면 이쁘다고 해서 장난 안친적도 없고, 못생겼다고 해서 막 때리고 그런진 않았어요
<cartes> 전 초딩때 쑥맥이라서
<cartes> 여자애들하고 못놀았다는
<Alsen> 전 골고루 머리 잡아당기고 아이스께끼하면서 책상 위를 뛰어다니다가 선생님한테 자주 따귀를 맞았드랬죠.. - _-;;
<Alsen> 그래도 장난 치고, 또 놀때는 같이 놀고 했죠. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그래야 서로 편하지, 배려에 신경쓰고 하다보면 피곤해져요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 예외의 경우는 cartes님이 그 여자분을 애인으로 만들고 싶다면야 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 만들고싶어요;;
<cartes> 더예뻐졌더라구요
<Alsen> 그럼 트림하고 방귀 뀌면 안되죠
<Alsen> 젠틀하게 보여야겠죠. 터치도 조심스럽게 자연스러운 스킨십을 하시구요
<cartes> 여자들이 툭툭치면서 친근감을 표시하던뎅
<Alsen> 그런거 좋죠 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 히히
<cartes> ^^
<Alsen> 저는 보통 이야기 하는게 있는데
<Alsen> "남자들은 여자들하고 피부가 다르다"
<Alsen> 그럼 관심을 갔죠.
<Alsen> 갖죠 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> "내 피부같은 경우를 봐도(피부 만지작 거리면서)약간 거칠은 편인데, 너 피부는 되게 부드럽자나(여자의 피부를 만져보면서)"
<Alsen> '실제로 남녀피부가 다르답니다'
<Alsen> 그런 멘트 하면서 자연스럽게 터치하는거죠 그럼 여자들이 호감을 갖고 있는 상태라면
<Alsen> 반대로 만져올 것이고요.
<cartes> 흘;;
<Alsen> 호감이 없다면 그냥 무반응을 보이거나, 못 만지게 하겠죠
<cartes> 저는 잘못만지는데
<Alsen> 본능적인 테스트예요 ㅋ
<cartes> 저도 알아들게요;
<Alsen> 초면에 허리 가슴 이런곳만 아니면 되요
<Alsen> 등 터치는 젠틀의 기본이자나요
<Alsen> 남자가 가이드 ?? 에스코트?? 같은거 할때 기본적으로 여자 등에 어느정도 터치는 하면서 가는뎁;;
<cartes> 저는 여자친구만 에스코트해주는뎅;
<cartes> 손잡거나 허리잡거나
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ 여자친구 할꺼라면서요 그럼 에스코트 해줘야죠
<Alsen> 여자친구가 되기 전과 후가 다르면 그건 이상한거죠
<cartes> 아직 아니니까 한부로 못만지져
<Alsen> 설령 여자친구가 안된다 하더라도 젠틀하게 지켜줘야죠
<Alsen> 그게 예의라고 생각해요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 근데 저한테 되게 가까이 와두
<Alsen> 만진다는 느낌보다는
<Alsen> 자연스러운 유도?
<Alsen> 아 말로는 어렵네요 ㅋ
<cartes> 거부반응없더라구요 팔두 툭치구
<MK-BB> -_)
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 글쎄요.. 다른 분들 흉흉한 눈빛으로 쳐다보실 수 있으니 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 에고 그러다가 애는 언제 낳나유
<Alsen> 이런건 개인적인 창을 이용하죠 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> MK-BB 포럼 백업 했음
<MK-BB> bundo 포럼만 백업하지말구
<Alsen> 저도 지금은 싱글 3년째라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 이나이에 내가 포럼 걱정하여 백업 해야 하남 ?>
<MK-BB> 서버도 백업해주세요
<MK-BB> 새벽에 부탁드려요
<bundo> 난 원래 남부탁 안들어 줌
<MK-BB> 하세요...
<bundo> 취업 관련 부탁만 들어 줌
<Alsen> 남이 아니면 부탁들어주시겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 전 남 아님
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그럼 여 야 ?
<MK-BB> 전 bundo 님 조카임
<Alsen> 코드페이지전체를 덮어씌워야 할까요? 쩝;;
<bundo> <MK-BB> 전 bundo 님 조까임   = 3
<cartes> 아아 여자가 너무좋아나는
<Alsen> 그건 본능
<Alsen> 저도 좋아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 여자친구 2~3명있었으면 좋겠답
<Alsen> 근데 3년째 독거중.. ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 여자 친구는 4~5명 인데요
<bundo> 애인은 하나고 .. 아내도 하나고
<bundo> 요즘 저도 많이  궁핍합니더
<bundo> ....OTL...
<cartes> 아내분있고 애인또 있으세여?
<bundo> sp..
<bundo> 네...
<cartes> ㄷㄷ
<cartes> 그러면 않되시자나용 ㅠ
<cartes> 결혼하면 한여자하고만 최선을 다해야죵
<bundo> 그래두 애인떔시
<Alsen> 딸
<bundo> 초기 한국서 우분투 유저 모이는데 도움 많이 주었답니다.
<Alsen> 부모님들은 자식이 애인이라죠 ㅋ
<bundo> 아뇨 전 아들 둘 이에요
<Alsen> 컥 아들은 애인이 아닌데.. 아버지 이시니;;
<Alsen> 이런이런.. 동물사랑 나라사랑
<cartes> 인간사랑
<Alsen> int MultiByteToWideChar(   __in   UINT CodePage,   __in   DWORD dwFlags,   __in   LPCSTR lpMultiByteStr,   __in   int cbMultiByte,   __out  LPWSTR lpWideCharStr,   __in   int cchWideChar );
<Alsen> 아 벌써 귀찮아 졌다;;
<Alsen> int WideCharToMultiByte(   __in   UINT CodePage,   __in   DWORD dwFlags,   __in   LPCWSTR lpWideCharStr,   __in   int cchWideChar,   __out  LPSTR lpMultiByteStr,   __in   int cbMultiByte,   __in   LPCSTR lpDefaultChar,   __out  LPBOOL lpUsedDefaultChar );
<cartes> 무슨코드에요?/
<Alsen> 위에는 cp949이구요, 아래는 utf-8이요
<Alsen> msdn 내용인듯;
<cartes> 자료형 앞에 또 키워드가 붙네요?
<Alsen> 자료형이 뭐죠? ㅋㅋㅋ int char 이런거?
<Alsen> 약간 느낌이 Lisp 느낌?
<cartes> LISP은 ()()(())))(
<cartes> 괄호 많이 쓸껄요
<Alsen> >(//)<
<cartes> 사탕?
<Alsen> 아뇨 인아웃이 있응께 ㅋ
<Alsen> 아 사탕 맞아요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 아 밖에서 피아노 소리 들리는데 좋군요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 무슨 노래인지는 모르겠지만 약간 판타지 느낌 노래... - _-;
<Alsen> 서울 자전거 안타시는분 양도바래요 ~!!!
<cartes> 키쿠지로의 여름도 찾아서 들어보세요
<Alsen> 넵!
<Alsen> 키보드로 피아노 치는것도 있다지만;;
<Alsen> 아오.. ;;
<Alsen> 지금은 피아노보단 자전거..
<Alsen> 곧 여름이 다가오니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 우분투 포럼 백업 & 복사본 설치 완료  http://backup.ubuntu.or.kr
<bundo> MK-BB 어떄 ?
<bundo> 이만 외출 ~~
<Alsen> 아.. #include 한담에 뭐하죠?
<Alsen> __ bash 한담에는 뭐하죠?
<cartes> #include <iostream>?
<cartes> #include <stdio.h>
<Alsen> 아 그렇군요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 이거 뭐 언어라고는 아는게 없다보니;;
<cartes> 저도 C, C++, php 잘하진 못하고 손대본 언어들
<cartes> <?phphelloWorld(); >><
<Alsen> irc에서 코드 치면 결과 나오는 게 뭔가요?
<Alsen> irc스크립트는 어셈블리에 가까울려나요?
<Alsen> 어셈블리 모름;;
<Alsen> perl로 만들어진게 xchat인가;;
<Alsen> 아 언어는 너무많고 잘 하는건 없고;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> C계열이면 C계열
<cartes> perl계열이면 Perl파생언어들
<cartes> 이런식으로 하나 씩배워놓으면
<cartes> 파생시킨 언어들은 금방쓸수있어여
<cartes> 그래두
<Alsen> 학교 다닐때 하는 말로는 MSDN다 외우면 된다며.. - _-;;
<cartes> C계열 - C, C++, C#, Java, PHP
<cartes> Perl계열 - Python, Ruby
<Alsen> 오 그렇게 쫘아악 적어주세요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 큰 울타리 만들때 도움이 되는데요? ㅋㅋ
<cartes> VB계열 - ASP, VB
<cartes> 이정도 되지않을까여 제가 아는 초보시각에선
<Alsen> 아 요즘은 C겉핥기만 하고 바로 자바배운다고 하던데..
<Alsen> 요즘 학교에서 대세는 웹프로그래밍인듯
<cartes> 웹프로그래밍이라면 어떤거?
<Alsen> -info
<Alsen> java php같은거겟쬬
<cartes> 그렇군요 java가 어떻게 웹프로그래밍언어인지몰겠네여
<cartes> 자바 애플릿 말하는건가요 다들
<Alsen> 전 웹쪽은 html도 제대로 모르는 수준이라;; 뭐라 답할 수 조차 없어요;;
<cartes> 그렇군여
<cartes> 그럼 강한 분야는여?
<Alsen> 음... 한국어?
<cartes> 흠;;
<cartes> 컴터쪽에서요..
<Alsen> 제가 좀 실력이 생긴다면 한글로 된 언어를 만들고 싶어요.. 죄다 영어라서;;
<cartes> 아..
<cartes> 유니코드언어?
<Alsen> 컴터쪽은 기본만 하죠.. C/C++/Python정도?
<Alsen> 만져본게 그것뿐이고요.
<cartes> 인코딩을 일단해야겠네여
<Alsen> 하드웨어쪽으로 VHDL/Verilog/AVR쪽이려나요?
<cartes> 아.. 저는 Computer Science라고하면
<cartes> 소프트웨어 중심이라서
<Alsen> 다 손 놓아서 거진까먹음.. - _- 아까 보셨자나요.. #include 담에 뭐할지도 모르는데; 허허;;
<cartes> 그렇군여
<Alsen> 저는 CE(Computer Engneering)이예요;
<cartes> CE가 하드웨어를 다루져
<Alsen> HW/SW 50%/50%씩 배웠어요
<Alsen> 커리큘럼이 그렇게 가서리 ㅋ
<cartes> 그렇군여!
<cartes> 저는 프로그래머들을 위한 컴퓨터구조..
<cartes> 이거배우면 끝..
<cartes> 근데 아직 안배워씀
<Alsen> 컴구조는 운영체제와 같이 배웠는데 기억나는게 별로 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 3학년때 배운듯요
<Alsen> 4학년때는 네트워크나 컴파일러 쪽이라서
<Alsen> 운영체제는 공룡책으로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 아 공룡책 유명하더라구요
<cartes> Operating system concepts
<Alsen> 영어라 좀 짜잉 나지만 번역판도 있으니 ㅋㅋ 버리지 말고 틈틈히 보면 좋다지요
<imsu> 오늘은 조용하군용 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 5일 남았군요
<imsu> 머가요?
<yemharc> 고래고기 출하(...) 까지요
<yemharc> 음.........어감이 안좋으니 고래통조림으로 하지요
<Seony> 대박 웃깁니다. 꼭 보세요. ㅎㅎ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2ZaSlv5jo4
<imsu> Seony: section 에서 번호를 뒤로 표시할 수 있습니까?
<imsu> 예제 1 예제 2 이런식으로 쓰고 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 내 수준 알면서 물어봐 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 킁킁
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 수식 쓰는건 어느정도는 된거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 구조 잡는게 좀 힘이 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 솔직히 뭐 수식 쓰는 거야 하나도 어려운 거 없잖아.
<Seony> 양식을 만드는 게 어려워서 그렇지...
<Alsen> 집에만 있으니 할게 없네;;
<Alsen> 토요일인데 왜케 무료하지..
<yemharc> (주)위키페디아 타임머신에 탑승하세요
<Alsen> 한글만 취급중;
<yemharc> 그럼 엔하위키가 있잔항요
<Alsen> 그건 뭐예요?
<Alsen> 엔하위키는 첨 들어보는데
<yemharc> http://angelhalowiki.com/r1/wiki.php
<Alsen> 응? 오덕??
<yemharc> 중점적인건 주로 애니메이션 계열입니다만 언제부턴가 범위가 늘어나서 그냥 일반적인 위키라고 보시면 돼요
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 관련 정보도 그렇고
<yemharc> 앤간한 잡다 네이버 카페따위보다 좋아요
<Alsen> 음..
<Alsen> 한번 둘러보고 올게요
<Alsen> 서버는 해외쪽인듯 쫌 느리네요 txt밖에 없는데도
<yemharc> 엔하위키 국내서버일텐데요
<Alsen> 근데 왜 느리죠?
<Alsen> 웹페이지 로딩이 생기는데;;
<yemharc> 그야 뭐 트래픽 >> 서버 성능 같은거라고 할까요
<Alsen> 전 광랜이예요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 거의 개인서버에 기부금 받아 돌아가는 입장이라서요
<yemharc> 주로 트래픽을 따지는건 개인회선이 아니라 서버쪽 라인이죠
<yemharc> 여기서야 요청 1이지만 받는쪽은 그게 아니니까요
<Alsen> 그렇다면 이건 그정도로 평균 접속자가 많다는 뜻?
<yemharc> 오른쪽에 최근 바뀐글...을 1분 단위로 리프레쉬 해보시면 판단이 될것같네요
<Alsen> 기계어,알골, 어셈블리, 자바, 코볼, 파스칼, 파이썬, 포트란, 베이직, 씨, 씨뿔뿔, 씨샵, 리스프, 루아, 펄, 피에치피, 루비, 에스큐엘, 음.. 많네요
<Seony> 엔하위키 완전 사랑'하는데...
<Seony> 엔하위키 넘 좋아요.
<yemharc> seony // 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 엔하위키 좋죠 재미있고
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 오덕후 위키지만 내용이 너무 충실해서 완전 좋아합니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 가끔 보면 너무 쓸데없이 충실한듯한 느낌도 들지만요 ㅎ
<Seony> 게다가 줄 쳐놓은 글씨 읽는 재미도 쏠쏠하구요. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 처음 공부하려는 사람들에게 좋은 기초가 될만한 자료들이 뭉쳐 있어서 좋네요
<Alsen> 역사도 나오고 인물도 나오고
<yemharc> 일단 말투가 그리 딱딱하지 않다고 할까, 설명이 좀 유쾌하다 보니 집중도 잘 되요
<Seony> 공식위키에서 다룰 수 없는 내용이 많이 적혀있어서, 암튼 무쟈게 좋아해요
<Alsen> C에 가보니 재미있는 동영상도
<Alsen> http://angelhalowiki.com/r1/wiki.php/C%28%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8%EB%9E%98%EB%B0%8D%20%EC%96%B8%EC%96%B4%29
<yemharc> 첫 시작은 오덕위키였는데
<Alsen> Write in C
<Alsen> 오덕은 제가 별로 관심이 없어서;;
<yemharc> 시간이 지나니 어느샌가 '위키페디아 한국판'같은 느낌으로 발전했죠
<Alsen> 오
<yemharc> 음... 예를들면
<Alsen> 위키페디아 인가요? 위키피디아라고 그동안 불렀는데;
<yemharc> 충무공 관련 글들을 찾아보면 거의 역사학 강의 듣는 느낌?
<yemharc> 영어 발음은 발음 나름이니까요
<Alsen> 이런게 필요하죠. 특히나 자라나는 우리 학생들은 역사를 필수적으로 이해를 해야 해요
<yemharc> 발음기호대로 하면 피디아쪽에 가까울거에요 아마도?
<Seony> 심리학이나 밀리터리처럼 오덕스러운 부분에서는 아주 훌륭한 내용들 많죠.
<yemharc> 심리학 쪽도 명품이죠
<Alsen> 심리학?
<yemharc> 밀리터리 가면 군사잡지 구독할 필요가 없을 정도고
<Alsen> 철학과 같은걸까요?
<yemharc> 프로이트  < 문서 찾아보세요
<Seony> 제가 처음 엔하위키 만났을 때는, 진짜로 한 달 내내 엔하만 돌아댕겼어요.
<yemharc> 거기서 타고 나가면 될듯하네요
<Alsen> 일반철학과 교육철학 배웠고 교육심리학 배웠는데 그닥 차이 없던데요;
<Seony> 딴거는 쳐다도 안보고 하루 3시간 이상을 엔하만 봤을 정도였죠...
<Alsen> 대상이 삶이냐 학습자냐의 관점 차이뿐
<yemharc> 철학하고 심리학은 방향성이 좀 틀린 학문이죠. 연계는 많이 되지만...
<Alsen> 전 사회주의50% 자본주의 50%로 이루어진 자아라서;;
<yemharc> 심리학은 '지금까지 인간의 감정에 의한 변화는 중얼중얼 해서 이럴것이다' 라는 과거분석적이고
<yemharc> 철학은 '우리는 지금까지 이래왔고 이런 결과니 앞으로는 이러이러 중얼중얼 해보자' 같은 미래지향적이고
<Alsen> 음 그랬나요?
<yemharc> 네
<Alsen> 그렇군요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 제가 배운것이랑 차이가 있겠네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 근데 암튼, 흥미로운 사이트 한개 알게 되었네요
<Alsen> 저도 흥미로운 사이트 알려드릴게요
<yemharc> 돌아다녀보면 재미있어요
<Alsen> www.stumbleupon.com
<yemharc> 재미있는거 외에 말 그대로 '상식'의 수준을 높이기에도 좋고
<Alsen> 아실수도 있으나
<Alsen> 요즘 뜨는 사이트예요
<Alsen> 타임광고 1300% 효과를 낸 사이트라죠
<yemharc> 흠... 뭘 하는 사이트인가요?
<Alsen> 자신이 관심을 갖는 토픽을 몇개 지정해주면 스텀블어폰 버튼을 클릭할때마다 세계여러 사람들이 '좋아요'를 해준 사이트를 공개해주는 사이트라죠
<yemharc> 일종의 링크 공유 사이트.......같은 개념인가요
<Alsen> 좋아요 버튼만 있으면 자칫 쓰레기가 섞일 수 있는데 여기서는 싫어요도 포함을 해서 그 빈도가 일정 수 이상 쌓이면 추천사이트로서는 공개를 안하는 방식이라죠
<Alsen> 즐겨찾기죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흐음
<Alsen> Sharing Favorite 정도?
<yemharc> 정보 찾기에 쓸만할것 같군요 +_+
<Alsen> 흥미롭죠? ㅋ
<yemharc> 요즘들어 구글링만으론 부족하다는 생각을 많이 해서...
<Alsen> 관련된 주제를 가지고 트렌드 파악과 함께 중요한 것들을 확인할 수 있죠
<Alsen> 지금 우리가 하고 있는 것들 처럼요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 한번 써봐야겠군요
<yemharc> 좋은 정보입니다 :)
<Alsen> 네 ㅋ
<Alsen> 루비루비~`
<Alsen> 혹시 루비해보신분 계시나요?
<Alsen> Ruby Gems가 뭔가요?
<yemharc> Ruby ? 프로그래밍 언어 말하시는건가요?
<Alsen> 네
<yemharc> http://rubygems.org/
<yemharc> gems는 어.......인터프리터.....라고 설명해야 하려나요
<yemharc> 주로 REPL이라고 해서 대화식 프로그래밍 툴입니다
<Alsen> 그럼 Ruby는 인터프리터가 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 사실 자바 이래로 컴파일 언어랑 인터프리터 언어의 경계가 많이 허물어졌어요
<yemharc> 인터프리터 언어라고 해서 컴파일이 안되는 시대가 아니라서요
<Alsen> 이럴수가
<Alsen> 루비책 펴자마자 하품이 나오는!!!
<yemharc> 오오 그거슨 마성의 수면제
<Alsen> 원래 이러지 않았는데.. ;;
<yemharc> 이 세상 모든 불면증 환자들이여 책을 들어라
<Alsen> 그래도 루비설치했는데 헬로월드정도는 찍어야 겠죠? ㅋ
<cartes> print "Hello World\n";
<cartes> 끝이지않나요 루비는
<cartes> 좋은 스크립트 언어인듯;
<cartes> http://angelhalowiki.com/r1/wiki.php/C%28%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8%EB%9E%98%EB%B0%8D%20%EC%96%B8%EC%96%B4%29
<cartes> 여기 링크 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 사실 시작과 끝이 필요한 언어는 얼마 없지요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ 네
<cartes> 저 C언어 책한권땟는데 C로 프로그래밍 할일은 진짜 거의없어서 허무;
<cartes> C++열심히보는중;
<cartes> 그담에 자바할려구여
<cartes> php는 꽤나 유용하게 써먹어지더군여
<cartes> 제가 웹을 많이 쓰다보니
<Alsen> 헬로월드 찍었음요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 오늘의 할일 끄읕~
<cartes> 소스좀 보여주세요 ㅋ
<Alsen> D:\Ruby\src\ruby-1.8.6-p287>ruby -e 'print "Hello World"'
<Alsen> Hello World
<cartes> 아항
<Alsen> 그림책 보면서 따라하기중 ㅋ
<Alsen> 루비는 그림책도 나오네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 전각이 모죠? 전각 반각?
<cartes> 전각이 2바이트문자고
<cartes> 반각은 1바이트문자요
<cartes> 12ab
<cartes> 이건 다 반각
<Alsen> 아..
<cartes> 한글한자즐즐
<Alsen> 그림책이라고 쉬운게 아니로군요
<cartes> 이런 두칸씩 차지하니 전각
<cartes> 저도 그림책 보여주세요
<cartes> 링크가?
<Alsen> 책인데요
<Alsen> 성안당 출판사꺼
<cartes> 아..그렇군여
<Alsen> RawLog보니까 Drake님께 트래픽이 계속 걸리네요
<Alsen> << ISON Drake
<Alsen> >> :pratchett.freenode.net 303 Alsen :drake
<Alsen> << ISON Drake
<Alsen> >> :pratchett.freenode.net 303 Alsen :drake
<Alsen> -UPTIME
<Alsen> 에잉
<Alsen> Python 3.2 (r32:88445, Feb 20 2011, 21:30:00) [MSC v.1500 64 bit (AMD64)] on win
<Alsen> 32
<Alsen> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<Alsen> >>>
<Alsen> 3.2가 나와버렸네요 ㄷㄷ
<Alsen> 공부할때가 2.6이었던것 같은데;;
<yemharc> 파이썬은 호환성이 x라 싫어요
<Alsen> 어떤 호환성?
<Seony> 버전별 호환성 말씀하시는듯...
<Alsen> 아..
<Alsen> 그건 인정;
<Alsen> 모든 버전마다 코딩방법이 달라지니 실행안되면 왜 안되나 하고 헷갈리죠
<Alsen> 해보면서 새롭게 배우는거죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ 개발자가 아닌데 답없죠;;
<cartes> 개발자란 직업은 항상 진짜 공부에 매진해야하는것 같아요
<cartes> 일하면서 공부공부
<Alsen> 다른 직업도 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 컴터공부싫어하면 못할듯
<Seony> 모든 직업이 다 그렇죠....
<Alsen> 일하면서 공부안하는 직업이 요즘 많이 없죠 유목형이 되다보니 더더욱 커졌죠
<Seony> 저 한국에서 직장 다닐 때도 맨날 공부했는데요..
<Alsen> 저 컴터공부 싫어하는데 하고 있자나요.. = ㅅ=;;
<cartes> 아.. 그렇군요
<Alsen> 루비책 피자마자 하품 나왔지만 헬로월드 찍었다죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 저는, 민법 상법 부동산법부터 시작해서 별거 다 했어요.
<cartes> 저는 컴터공부하고싶어하기는하는데 막상하면 빡빡하더라구요
<Alsen> 오오
<Alsen> 그냥 하는거죠
<Seony> 직장 댕길려면 알아야되는 상식들이라...
<Alsen> 생각없이;; 기계처럼;;;
<cartes> 포인터 그렇게 않어렵고 응용이 어렵던데 왜 그렇게 infamous한지..;;
<cartes> infamous: 악명이 높다(?)
<cartes> 머리가 빠개진다는 말이 있을 정도로 포인터의 난이도는 극악이다.(엔젤할로 위키)
<yemharc> 으음;;; 난데없이 엠파시 클라이언트가..........
<Seony> 개인용 Dropbox 같은 툴이 출시됐네요..
<cartes> Alsen, 안그런가여?
<Alsen> 저는 어려우면 조용히 손놔요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 안어려워보일때 공부하는거죠
<cartes> 포인터 그냥 바로가기 아이콘 개념 정도 같은데...
<Alsen> 어렵다는걸 알면서도 계속 손에 붙잡고 있으면 서로 힘만 들어오요
<cartes> 전 고등학교때 미적이랑 철학공부할때
<Alsen> 드롭박스 썼었는데 외쿡서버라서 그냥 네이버 엔드라이브써요
<cartes> 어렵다는걸 알면서도 진짜 손에 붙잡고있었어요
<cartes> 머리에 독이었는지도
<Alsen> 외쿡은 정부해서 감시할 권한이 있어서 문서다 열어본다면서요
<Seony> 드랍박스고 엔드라이브고간에 그것들은 중간에 서버를 한 번 거치잖아요... 근데 이번에 나온 건 개인용이에요...
<Seony> 그러니까 개인서버에 개인 클라이언트끼리만 통신...
<Alsen> cartes 그럴땐 맘편히 쉬는게 좋아요 ㅋ
<Seony> 관심있으심 보세요. http://www.bdrive.com/
<cartes> Alsen 아 감사합니다^^ ㅋ
<yemharc> 흐음
<Alsen> Seony 아  또 영어인가요.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아.......이거 왠지 프리덤 박스 생각나는 물건이군ㅇ
<Seony> Alsen: ㅎㅎ 네... 왜 울나라는 이런거 안만드는지...
<Seony> Alsen: 한글설명 필요하시면 링크 드릴까요?
<Alsen> Seony 이건 즉, 자신이 서버 설치해두고 클라이언트로 접속해서 쓰는거네요?
<yemharc> 프리덤 박스하고는 사용 용도가 틀리긴 하지만 '누가 건드리지 못하는 개인용'이라는 컨셉은 같네요
<Seony> 네. 한 마디로 드랍박스를 자기 서버에 설치해서 쓴다고 생각하시면 될 것 같아요.
<cartes> 아.. 전 ftp좋아하는데;
<Seony> Alsen: 대략적인 한글 설명입니다. http://kmug.co.kr/board/zboard.php?id=news&page=2&sn1=&divpage=2&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=9596
<Alsen> 히유~ 저는 그렇게까지 필요하지는 않을 듯요.. 그냥 외장하드+빵빵한 메일이면 될듯;;;
<Seony> 저는 여기저기 뿔뿔이 흩어진 컴들의 파일동기화가 절실해서요..
<Alsen> 용량은 얼마나 준다는거죠? 개인이 서버 안열고 클라만 쓸경우
<Seony> 클라이언트만은 쓸 수 없는 ㄱ 저ㅛ.
<Seony> 서버가 없으니깐요...
<Seony> 잘못 이해하신 듯 싶어요..
<Seony> 그러니까 파일동기화를 해주는 서비스 업체가 없고, 개인이 직접 서버를 돌려서 동기화하는 식이에요.
<Alsen> 집에 홈서버 없으면 필요없을듯;;
<cartes> 그냥 드랍박스 서비스를 쓰면 용량얼마냐고 물으시는듯해요
<cartes> 설치형말고
<Alsen> 지금도 집에서는 홈서버 리눅스로 쓰는 경우가 많으니 이런 등장은 좋을만 하겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 드랍박스 무료는 2기가죠.
<cartes> 아 레볼루션 OS인가 영화보고싶네요
<Alsen> 근데 비드라이브가 일반 파일공유하는 방식과 차이점이 ㅇ뭐가 있을까요?
<cartes> 비드라이브는 또 뭐져
<Alsen> 지금도 모바일과 랩탑등으로 데탑에 접속해서 파일공유가 가능한데;;
<Seony> 드랍박스 써보셨어요?
<Alsen> 지금 링크가 Bdrive 비드라이브인데요;;
<Alsen> 드랍박스 써봤어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 한 4기가 되요 추천떄문에
<cartes> 전 안써봤어여 말만들어봤어요
<Seony> 드랍박스는 그냥 단순히 파일을 공유하는 게 아니라, 싱크를 시켜주잖아요.
<Alsen> 그거 미션같은거 나와있는데 5개 다 하면 용량추가되요
<Seony> 공유만 시켜준다면야 저도 드랍박스 안쓰죠.
<Seony> 제가 쓰는 컴퓨터들이 다 합쳐서 5대인데, 5대 모두 같은 내용의 파일들이길 바라거든요.
<Seony> 이럴 때 "싱크"가 필요하죠...
<cartes> 그렇군요
<Seony> 컴퓨터 하나에서 작업한 걸, 일일히 나머지 4대의 피씨들에 옮기는 게 쉽지 않잖아요..
<Alsen> 아 어제부터 머리가 병맛인지 이해가 항상부족해요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes> 저같으면 개인서버ftpdrive에서 접근할듯해요
<Alsen> 그렇죠
<Alsen> 일일히 백업파일 만들어줘야 하니;;
<Seony> 근데 드랍박스를 쓰면, 인터넷이 연결되어있다는 전제 하에 파일이 바뀌는 즉시 싱크를 해주거든요
<Seony> 그러면, 나머지 4대는 신경쓰지 않아도 자동으로 싱크가 되니까 아주 편해지죠.
<Alsen> 동일파일에 대해서요?
<Seony> 네.
<Alsen> 오!
<cartes> 써니님 설명알겠어여
<Seony> 그러니, 4대든 5대든 신경쓰지 않아도 모든 피씨들의 파일이 동일하거든요...
<Seony> 근데 이 서비스가, 드랍박스는 드랍박스 서버를 거쳐야하는데,
<Seony> b drive는 그걸 개인서버에서 가능하게끔 해주겠다는 거에요.
<cartes> 네네 알겠어여
<Alsen> 그럼 나중에 중복된 파일이 발생할일도 없거니와 중복되도 다 동일한 파일이니까 아무거나 사용을 해도 되는거네요?
<Seony> 그렇죠!
<Alsen> 오 프로젝트하기에는 딱이네요
<Seony> 어느 컴퓨터에서 어떤 파일을 열든, 파일의 내용은 항상 최근에 작업한 내용이라는 거에요.
<Alsen> 프로젝트용으로는 제법 훌륭한 기술력;
<Alsen> 중복파일로 골치안썩여도 되고;
<Alsen> 사용자는 단순히 내컴에서 저장만 하면 되고
<Seony> 이 pc 저 pc 옮겨다니면서  프로그래밍하시는 분들한테는 최고죠 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 오오~
<Seony> 숙제의 경우도, 집에서 다 해놓은 걸 깜빡하고 안갖고왔따면?
<Seony> 드랍박스 홈피에 접속하면 되거든요.
<Alsen> 클라우드+싱크 개념이네요 ㅋ
<cartes> 클라이언트플그램 설치는 필요없나요?
<Seony> 네...
<cartes> 필요없다구여?
<cartes> 우와
<Seony> 클라이언트를 쓰든, 웹으로 쓰든 선택해서 쓰시면 되요
<Seony> dropbox.com이라는 웹사이트에서 현재 pc에 있는 파일들을 자동으로 싱크해주거든요.
<Seony> 그러니 드랍박스 서버를 한 번 거쳐간다는 의미죠.
<Alsen> 음.. 이걸 어디에 써봐야 잘쓰려나;; 집에 컴터라고는 데탑두대뿐인데;;
<cartes> 전 싱크개념보다는
<cartes> 그냥 ftpdrive가 더 맘에드네요
<Seony> ftpdrive는 뭐에요?
<Alsen> 각자 특성이 있으니 필요한걸 쓰면 되죠 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 근데 Seony 말씀대로 신기하네요 ㅋ
<cartes> ftp계정을 로컬드라이브화시켜서 쓰는거에요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래요? 근데 드랍박스 나온지 꽤 됐어요. 한 2년 넘었나...
<cartes> 그대신 속도는 로컬만큼 안빨라요
<Seony> 음... ftp계정을 로컬드라이브로 연결시키면... 인터넷이 느리면 느리겠네요...
<Alsen> 한 5년 안에 하드 쓸일은 거의 사라지지 않을까 싶네요;;;
<Seony> 드랍박스는 자기 컴퓨터에 있는 파일을 수정하는 거라 아주 편해요...
<Alsen> 보안전문직이 더욱 각광받겠네요 ㅋ
<cartes> 하드쓸일 왜없어요;;;
<Seony> Alsen: http://www.seoul.co.kr/news/newsView.php?id=20110423003010
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes> 애니 같은거 받으려면 1TB, 2TB 미디어센터
<cartes> 서버에 꼭 필요한데
<Alsen> 지금은 그런데 나중엔 능력제로 보상받을듯요 Seony
<Alsen> 이제는 개인소장의 개념이 아닌 웹을 활용하는거죠
<Seony> 네 :)
<Alsen> 물론 자신이 Collection하려면 HDD가 필요하죠
<Alsen> 다만, 앞으로의 PC는 크롬 OS 처럼 브라우져 하나 띄워서 모든 업무를 다 본다는 개념;
<cartes> 저작권문제때문에 웹서비스는 못올려요 아니메나 영화 같은건
<Alsen> 하다못해 최근에 나온 노트북은 월 10~20달러에 대여해준다고 하더라구요.
<Alsen> 마치 핸드폰처럼
<Alsen> 저작권때문에라도 점차 발전시키겠죠. 저장하는게 아닌 일정한 요금을 지불하고 사용하게끔;;
<Alsen> 일반이 관리하는게 아닌 전체가 관리하는 쪽;
<Alsen> 정정 최근에 나온 것이 아니라 나올 예정인 노트북이죠 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 기계는 대여해주고, 월사용요금을 받겠다는 생각;; 과연 먹힐 수 있을지;;
<Alsen> 핸드폰이 그러한 방식이니 먹힐지도;;
<Alsen> 무한도전 할 시간이군요
<cartes> 흐으..
<cartes> mp3는 저작권문제 잘해결되었잖아요
<Alsen> cartes 그런식으로 가겠죠 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ GNU는 그대로 유지되면서 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 자본주의니까 그들도 수익을 위해 만든만큼 수익이 생겨야 계속 컨텐츠를 만들테니까요
<Alsen> 이해는 되지만, 돈없는 사람 입장에서는 불법으로 구해서 쓰고 싶죠 ㅋ
<Alsen> 돈벌면 합리적인 가격에 사용이 가능한거고 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 모든 컨텐츠가 무료라면 당연히 좋겠지만, 아직 사회는 그러한 기반이 안닦여있기 때문에 흑 ㅜ
<Alsen> 우리나라가 돈이 많고 제반여건이 된다면 모든 시설과 프로그램을 무료화;;; 희망사항이라죠 ㅋ
<Alsen> 어차피 우리는 세금내니까 그 안에 다 통합;;ㅣ
<cartes> 그건 너무 전체주의 같아서 싫네요
<cartes> 제가 선택권한이 많았으면 좋겠어요
<Alsen> 선택해서 사용하세요. 요금제처럼.. 다만 모든 사용에 대한 자유를 주는거겠죠.
<Alsen> 불법적인 방법이 아닌 합법적으로
<yemharc> 모든 시설과 프로그램을 무료화 하는게 전체주의같은건가요?
<yemharc> 거기에 '통제'가 들어간다면 그렇게 볼 수도 있겠지만 지금의 오픈소스같은 느낌의 '제공'과 '공유
<yemharc> '라면 그저 공공재 개념의 확대 정도일것 같은데요
<cartes> yemharc, 아 맞네요
<cartes> 잘이해가 되네요
<yemharc> 다만 뭐... 돈이 많건 제반여건이 되건 시설의 무료화까지는 힘들지 않을까 싶기도 하네요
<Alsen> 현실은 저 역시도 불법사용 한답니다 ㅋㅋㅋ 하지만 개인적인 사용이니 넓은 이해를;;
<yemharc> 어쨌든 지금의 경제체제는 이윤이니까요
<Alsen> 만약 제가 말씀드린대로 된다면 전체 사회구조가 싹 바뀌어야겠죠
<yemharc> 음...
<Alsen> 수익의 모델도 다른방향으로 바뀌는 것이구요
<Alsen> 기존의 방법으로는 미래의 방법이 안먹혀요
<yemharc> Zeitgeist (시대정신) 이라는 다큐멘터리가 지향하는 사회모델이 가장 근접하군요
<Alsen> 이런게 개혁일까요?
<Alsen> 아휴.. 그런쪽까지는 몰라요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 어려운 이야기는 넘기더라도 결국 포인트가 뭐냐 하면
<yemharc> 지금의 경제논리는 어쨌든 '이윤창출'이 최종적 목표이고, 그 목표를 계속 유지하려면 '무료'는 생길 수 없다는거죠
<yemharc> 실질적으로 우리가 '무료'라고 여기는 대부분의 것들은 무료가 아닌것처럼요
<Alsen> 그렇죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 이윤의 모델이 다른쪽이라면?
<Alsen> 지금도 국가는 세금으로 돌아가고, 기업은 제품으로써 이익을 내고 있는데 그 수익원이 다른 쪽이라면?
<yemharc> 그것도 간단하게 설명하면, 현재의 '이윤창출을 목적으로 하는 자유금융시장 체제'라는건 결국 '희소가치'를 떼어놓고는 이루어 질 수가 없어요
<yemharc> 그럼 '희소가치'를 띄기 위해서는 '누구나 얻을 수 없을것' '쉽게 얻을 수 없을 것' 이 기본적으로 포함되죠
<Alsen> 쉽게 생각해서 세계는 기존의 자본시장을 갖고 있는데 우리나라가 엄청난 희귀금속을 발견(스타의 미네랄 같은)것을 독점하고 그 사용빈도는 전 세계가 99%라면... 우리는 그것만을 팔아서 사회가 돌아갈 수 있다면, 모든 사용과 이용은 무료가 될 수 있겠죠
<Alsen> 중동국가에서 원전만으로 전나라에 보급을 하는것처럼요
<yemharc> 하지만 그건 너무 현실성이 없다는게 문제인겁니다
<Alsen> 그렇죠 그렇다보니 희망사항일 뿐이란거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 추가로, 사회구조의 변경은 쉽게 변하지 않는단 거죠.
<yemharc> 원전도 무에서 유가 창조되지 않는데 대부분의 원전신봉자들은 그 부분은 전혀 생각하지 않아요
<Alsen> 거 뭐시냐 무슨 호텔 있는 국가요
<Seony> 음... 주제에서 좀 벗어난 주제이긴 한데요, 실제로 있는 기술입니다만 전기를 무한대로 공짜로 뽑아쓰는 기술이 있어요..
<yemharc> 사실 그런 부분에서 '현재의 체제와 완전히 동떨어질 수 있는' 가장 가능성이 있는 부분은 에너지산업 분야인데
<Alsen> 거기서는 산업의 90% 이상을 수입에 의존한다더군요. 그리고 수출은 단지 석유만 한다네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 문제는 그 기술(특허)를 석유회사에서 갖고있어서 절대로 공개를 안한다는 게 문제죠...
<yemharc> seony // 전기자동차 관련 기술들도 석유카르텔에서 보유하고 있죠
<yemharc> 그 뿐 아니라 대부분의 신규 에너지 특허권은 석유회사들이 가지고 있어요
<Seony> 뿐만 아니라, 지구 어느 동네인가에 지열발전소를 세우면 전 인류가 1년 동안 쓰는 총 에너지를 단 하루만에 생산할 수 있다네요.
<Seony> 근데 그것도 석유회사에서...
<yemharc> 그들 입장에서 '이윤'을 계속 유지하려면 '새로운 에너지원'을 통제하는게 제일 중요하니까요
<Alsen> 결국 우리는 우주로 진출해야 한다는 결론이네요
<Seony> 전기를 공짜로 뽑아쓰는 기술은, 대기에서 전하입자를 뭐 어떻게 해서 대기에서 전기를 뽑아쓰는 거라던데, 이게 무한대래요...
<yemharc> 사실 '무에서 창조되는'듯 한 에너지원은 상당히 많아요
<Alsen> 제국주의로 말미암아 다른 행성을 정복하고 그들을 노예로 써서, 지구는 귀족이 된다는;;
<Alsen> 이런.. ;;
<yemharc> alsen // 지금의 경제체제로 우주까지 뻗어나가면 그저 스케일만 방대해 질 뿐 똑같습니다
<cartes> 수다쟁이 Alsen님 ==3=3
<Seony> 물리학 수업 들어보면 이해가 가긴 해요. 대기상에 무한대로 널려잇는 전하입자들...
<cartes> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 윈XP에 2gb램을 4gb로 늘린다고 윈7이 되지는 않는거랑 같은거죠
<Alsen> 아우 어쩌다 이런이야기까지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 어차피 현실은 시궁창인데 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 무한도전이 안해서 이런일이 벌어진거예요 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/
<Seony> 시대정신...
<yemharc> 시대정신이지요
<Seony> 시대정신은 제작자들이 무료로 풀었기 때문에 자막까지 같이 있는 영상들이 많죠.
<Seony> 시대정신은 1편보다는 2편이...
<yemharc> 2편보단 3편이...
<Alsen> 기업이랑 같아요, 신제품을 개발했는데 기존의 유통망을 사용할 수 없다면 새로운 유통망을 깔아야 되듯(이것이 인프라) 새로운 세계를 원한다면 기존의 사회구조를 새롭게 싹 판뒤집듯 바꾸어야만 하죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 1편은 종교, 911사건, 경제가 섞인 거고, 2편은 경제편만...
<Seony> yemharc: 말씀하신 건 1편이에요..
<Seony> 1편은 종교, 911사건, 경제가 합쳐진 거에요..
<yemharc> 아, 제가 말했던거 말하신거군요
<Seony> 2편이라고 또 따로 있어요.
<Seony> 2편은 2시간 내내 경제얘기만 하죠.
<yemharc> 전 '1편보단 2편이'라고 하셔서 '내용적으로 3편이 더 좋았다' 라는거였습니다;;
<Seony> 3편도 있나요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 아... 1편에서 3부 얘기하시는 거군요.
<yemharc> moving foward
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 올해 나온겁니다
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<yemharc> <-시대정신은 주말마다 보는 인간
<Seony> 오... 그렇구나...
<Alsen> 아 동갑내기 서인영씨가 기저귀 광고나오네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저는 시대정신 1,2부 각각 10번은 본거 같아요.
<Alsen> 어색어색;;
<yemharc> 시대정신 보면서 곧이곧대로 믿는건 아니더라도 세상을 보는 눈이 확 바뀌게 되긴 하더라구요
<yemharc> 좀 머리를 트이게 하는데 도움이 많이 됐어요.
<Seony> 한글자막 구해서 봐야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 자막도 많이 돌아다닙니다
<yemharc> 그리고 3편 역시 미국에서 방영 못했지요
<yemharc> 방영(x) 상영(o)
<Alsen> 시대정신 원활한 토런트 마그넷 부탁드려요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/
<yemharc> 여기 가시면 공식 마그넷이 있습니다 :)
<Alsen> 한글없나요?
<yemharc> 한글자막은 네이버만 뒤지셔도 쏟아져 나와요
<Alsen> 용량이 깡패수준;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 다 못받을듯;;
<Seony> 시대정신 2편 보면 비너스 프로젝트라는 게 나오는데요,
<yemharc> 그런데 개인적으로는 정말 추천하는 다큐에요
<Seony> 그게 그러니까, 원래 인류의 현재 기술로는 일을 하지않아도 다 같이 먹고사는데 지장이 없다는 내용이거든요.
<Seony> 그러니까 현재의 과학기술로, 기계가 농사짓고 건물짓고 다 할 수 있다는 거에요..
<yemharc> 솔직히 말해서 3부에 비너스 프로젝트의 구체적인 계획이 일부 나오는데, 정말 매력적으로 보이기는 해요
<Seony> 그걸 실천하는 프로젝트인데...
<Seony> 아 그래요? 진짜 궁금했는데...
<yemharc> 사실 프로젝트 자체가 엄청 방대해서
<Seony> yemharc: 근데 이런 얘기하면 좀 웃기긴 한데요, 사실 비너스 프로젝트는 일명 외계인들이 몇년 전부터 외쳐대던 내용이었어요...
<Alsen> 아.. 다운속도 병맛;;;
<yemharc> 주로 '현재의 커다란 문제들'에 관한 해법만을 소개하고 있는데
<Alsen> 10kb도 안나오네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> seony: 외계인이고 뭐고 막상 최종적으로 원하는 모습을 보면 그 사람들이 '프리메이슨'이라고 조롱(?)받는 상황도 좀 이해가 가는 모습이긴 해요
<yemharc> 정부 없는 The World ...? 같은 느낌이라서
<Alsen> 좀 더 빠른 마그넷은 없나요?
<yemharc> 잠시
<Alsen> 2주동안 받아야 한다니 ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> http://scrapetorrent.com/Search/index.php?search=zeitgeist&sort=seed&cat=x
<yemharc> 링크 보시면
<yemharc> 목록 오른쪽에 시드/피어 수치 보시고 받으세요
<Alsen> 예압~ 고맙습니다 ㅋ
<yemharc> 참고로
<yemharc> 한편한편 시간이 좀 많이 길어요
<yemharc> 보면서 생각도 많이 하게되고
<yemharc> 아예 시간을 내서 집중해서 보시는걸 추천해요
<Seony> Alsen: 근데 1,2편 안보셨으면 그것부터 보세요...
<Seony> 1,2편을 먼저 보셔야되요..
<Alsen> 다 없어요
<yemharc> 뜬금없이 3편 보시면 좀 맥락이 이해가 안되긴 하죠
<Alsen> 공유좀 직접 해주세요 이왕이면 가까운데 계시는 분께서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 멀어서... 제가 더 오래 걸릴 거에요.
<Alsen> 하와이는 안되죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 :)
<Alsen> 한쿡분이 공유해주셔야 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> seony님은 하와이고, 전 집에선 스맛폰 테더링 유저고 (...)
<yemharc> 일단 3편은 자석이 많으니 넘길게요
<Alsen> 1년에 하나씩 만들었나봐요?
<yemharc> http://torrentportal.com/details/3634802/Zeitgeist.Addendum.DVDRip.XviD.html   이게 2편
<Alsen> The Movie/ Addendum/ Moving Forward 순인듯
<yemharc> 대충 편마다 1년~1.5년 정도 걸렸어요
<yemharc> http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Zeitgeist-DVDRip-XviD/4598c34878e6c31d29982a471a83903527be5504e9c2   1편
<Alsen> 일단 전부 다운중 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 억! 무한도전해요! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 내일 봐야되는 신세
<Seony> 저보다 미래에 사시는군요
<Alsen> 히히
<Alsen> 아 저녁으로 뭘 먹어야 할까요
<Alsen> 아침 점심을 너무 간단히 먹어서;;
<cartes> 알센님이
<Alsen> 부추전을 해먹어야 하려나;;
<Alsen> ?
<Alsen> cartes 말씀하세요 ㅋ
<cartes> 세이클럽에서 어울리셨다고하셨나여?
<Alsen> 잉?
<Alsen> 세이클럽에서 넘어오신것은 어제 lexlove님이 말씀하셨죠
<cartes> 아아..
<cartes> 그러시구나
<Seony> lexlove님은 제가 모시고 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 마저마저 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한 10년 전부터 저랑 irc했거든요.
<Alsen> 엄청난 사이임 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> Thumb
<cartes> 세이클럽 인제 유료화로 다 바뀌었더군요.. 조건만남 소굴;;
<Seony> 단군넷이라는 irc에 리눅스 채널이었죠 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 단군넷 알아요! ^^
<Seony> 세이클럽은 리눅스에서 안되서 끊은지 오래. ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 단군넷 에서 만화책 마니 받았었는데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 단군넷도 회사가 막장이라... ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 단군넷 서빙많았었어요 ㅎ
<imsu> 아..
<imsu> 귀찮 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> Seony: 열심히 정석 문제 베끼고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저작권법에 걸리려나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그것보단 실력이 떨어진다고 소문나겠지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 문제는 만들어봐야 거기서 거긴데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어차피 국내 문제집 다 들춰봐도 안똑같은게 하나도 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재밌는건요 수학익힘책에 나와있는 문제랑 정석이랑 똑같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 그래? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 또 다른 문제집도
<Seony> 서로 배끼나보다
<imsu> 몇 개씩 숫자도 안바꾸고 똑같아요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어이가 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전국엽합평가에 나온문제 수학익힘책에서도 그대로 나오고 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 연
<imsu> 요즘엔 수학교과서도 문제집 출판서것을 많이 이용하니까. 다 거기서 거깁니다. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 얼마나 필요한 것을 조합하느냐 이게 중요한듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇구나
<imsu> 시험이라서 내신 대비 문제집 사서 몇 문제 풀어줬는데 알고보니 교과서에 나온 문제라는 사실;;
<imsu> 숫자도 똑같고 그림도 똑같고 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 문제 보기 번호에 나온것도 똑같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 잉?
<Alsen> 김유진님
<Alsen> ?
<Alsen> 이름이 익숙한데;;
<Alsen> 쩝;
<drake_kr> 임수니히이이히이이히이임
<imsu> drake_kr: 안녕하세용
<imsu> 술은 잘 드셨습니꺼 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아.. 망할 농협;; 내돈;; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 수업 언제 끝나나요
<imsu> 이제 끝나서 집에 가려구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 금요일은요?
<imsu> 금요일..
<imsu> 저 요즘 맨날 10시에 끝납니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 그렇군요
<imsu> 흑흑;;
<drake_kr> 광운대 근처는 술마실만한데 좀 있나
<imsu> 광운대 근처요?
<imsu> 안주를 무엇을 원하십니까?
<imsu> 회? 고기?
<drake_kr> 동네 동생이랑 인덕대에서 맨날 먹는데
<imsu> 인덕대는 저도 안다녀봐서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아오.. 없어요 뭐가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 광운대나 인덕대나 거기서 거기죠 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안주를 뭐로 드시게요?
<drake_kr> 전 고기 좋아하죠
<imsu> 고기라..
<imsu> 흠;; 광운대에 그나마 쌈이라고 거기가 낫구요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 오늘 약속 있어요?
<imsu> 깻잎에 싸드시는 거 좋아하시면 석계역쪽으로 가시는 길에 볏집 삼겹살 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헉; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오늘은 약속이 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 여자임?
<imsu> 내일은 프리 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 모레 출근하셔야 하니깐
<imsu> 조기 축구 아저씨 돈 꿔주러 가야함 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 출근시간이 오후라서 괜찮습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 그럼 평일도 문제없겠네요?
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 평일날 새벽까지 술마시고 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 올ㅋ
<imsu> 머 1시쯤에 일어나도 되니 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 내일 한잔 하실래요
<imsu> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 광운대쪽으로 갈게요
<imsu> 회드실래요? 고기 드실래요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 회 집은 잘 아는데가 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 회는 비싸서..
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 하기사 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 니트족이라
<imsu> 근데 고기도 요즘엔
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 삼겹살 1 인분 만원하던데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 무슨 분당도 아니고..
<imsu> 제 집 근처에 1인분에 2500 원하는 그런.... 냉동 고기 싸게 파는데는 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 그런데 좋아하긴 하지만
<imsu> 130 그램이었나? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 뭐 전 아무데나 상관없어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오
<imsu> 잡식에 잡종이라 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 입이 저렴함;
<drake_kr> 비싼건 맛이 없음
<imsu> 학교 근처에 그나마 언니들 있는 곳이있어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 성북역 근처에 바(bar) 하나 있음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 랍스타보다 오양맛살이 더 맛있다능
<imsu> 거기도 간단히 맥주한잔 할거면 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저랑 비슷하시구만유 ㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 늦겠다...
<drake_kr> 그럼 내일
<imsu> 넵 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 후딱 퇴근해야 해서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 내일 뵙겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<dmsqls7353> 안녕하세요
<Alsen> 아웅~
<Alsen> 굿밤~!
<MK-BB> ...
<MK-BB> bundo 서버
<MK-BB> 백업하셈
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 뭐지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<bundo> 소주 3병반 하고 백업 될깡 MK-BB  ?
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 미치겠내
<bundo> rm -rf /home 맞남 ?
<MK-BB> bundo -_-) ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ alcoholic 이신거 아님?ㅎ
<bundo> 난 알콜릭 아니고 카톨릭임
<drake_kr> 헐
<bundo> MK-BB  봐 가톨릭이징 http://neo.bundo.biz/music/bu.wma
<MK-BB> bundo 저 6월에 한국 가니
<MK-BB> 그때 11.04 파티 합시다
<bundo> 나 5월말 영국가
<MK-BB> 이메일봤슴
<bundo> 7월쯤 올듯
<MK-BB> 거짓말하지마시구요
<drake_kr> 뭐지
<drake_kr> 셧다운제를 찬동하는 사람이 있네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Alsen> 한글을 적어 봅니다 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 올ㅋ
<Alsen> 잉? 아직까지 안주무시고 있어요?
<Alsen> 전 자고 일어났는데 ㅎ1ㅎ1
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 아무것도 안하고 있네요 지금 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Alsen> 그럼 간단하게 물드세요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 어제도 술드셨나요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 정신이 멍해서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Alsen> imsu 님하고 드실것 같았는뎁;;
<drake_kr> imsu님하고는 오늘 저녁이용
<Alsen> 아하~!
<Alsen> 저는 이따 오전에 중고자전거 사러가요
<Alsen> 좋은 자전거였음 좋겠어요. 판매자 신상정보 대충 털어서 갑니다. 사기 맞지않기 위해 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 올ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그나저나 ncsoft
<Alsen> 신상정보래봤자 구글링이죠 뭐 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 멋있네요
<Alsen> 왜요?
<drake_kr> 셧다운제 하니까
<drake_kr> 아예 민번을 안받아 버리네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Alsen> 오.. 그게 정석이라죠
<Alsen> 어차피 핸드폰 인증이 있으니
<Alsen> 외국사이트는 주빈번호 적는게 없자나요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 우리나라만 남발하는것임;
<drake_kr> 어차피
<drake_kr> 웬만한 게임은 15세 미만 불가
<drake_kr> 밥좀 먹고 올게요
<Alsen> 넵
<Alsen> 4시 30분의 식사는 뭘까;; 궁금궁금?
<drake_kr> 이른 저녁이죠
<Alsen> 늦은저녁이 아니구요?
<Alsen> 멘사 문제 풀고 있는데 재미있군요
<drake_kr> 음.. 일반적으로 치면 이른 아침..?
<Alsen> 저도 이따 계란말이 해서 밥먹을래요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 남자라면 아침부터 고추장삼겹살
<Alsen> 집에 고기가 없어요
<Alsen> 닭 반쪽있네요 ;;
<drake_kr> 참뽂
<Alsen> 토종닭 반마리 ;;;;생닭인데요;;
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 쪄먹어요
<Alsen> 찐다구요? 삶는게 아니고?
<Alsen> 멘사 문제 같이 풀래요?
<Alsen> 5 -> 9
<Alsen> 7 -> 25
<Alsen> 4 -> 4
<Alsen> 6 -> ?
<Alsen> ?에 들어갈 수 있는 숫자는?
<drake_kr> http://kitchen.naver.com/recipe/viewRecipe.nhn?recipePid=533439
<Alsen> 아침부터 저를 죽이려 구요?
<Alsen> 간단하게 먹어야죠 아침인데
<drake_kr> 남자라면 아침에 삼겹살
<Alsen> 문제 풀어요  같이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 지금 8문제 돌파;;
<drake_kr> 지금 애니메이션 보고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 악!! ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 6은 16이네요
<Alsen> 오.. 저 못풀고 있었는뎁;;
<drake_kr> (x-2)^2면 16 맞죠?
<Alsen> ㅌ^2-4ㅌ+4 공식;
<Alsen> 네;;;
<Alsen> 아침준비해야 겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 간장찜닭 만드시게요?
<cartes> 와우 아직도 계시나요 다들?
<cartes> 저도 7시에 자서 지금일어났습니다
<cartes> (저녁7시)
<Alsen> 헐;; 전 12시에 자서 3시에 일어났는뎁
<Alsen> 지금은 아침준비중
<drake_kr> 15시간밖에 안 자다니
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Alsen> 3시간 잤어요;;
<drake_kr> 그건 잔게 아니죠
<drake_kr> 잠깐 눈 감았다 뜬거지
<Alsen> 그런가요;;
<Alsen> 보통 6시간 자는데
<Alsen> 오늘은 이상하게 그때 눈이 떠지더라구요
<Alsen> 떠졌으니 그냥 움직인것일뿐;;
<drake_kr> 그렌라간 잼네요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 땅파기
<Alsen> [990, 16, 30] [685, ?, 25] [830, 13, 50] [1180, 19, 40]
<Alsen> ?는 무엇일까요?
<Alsen> 감이 안서요..
<drake_kr> 음 이건 계산기가 있어야겠군용
<drake_kr> 어렵당 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 5의 배수군요..
<cartes> 패턴문석하는 문제같은데 어렵네요
<cartes> 앞뒤가 오의ㅣ 배수?
<drake_kr> 네
<cartes> 어렵삼 ㅠㅠ
<cartes> 이런거 하면 머리좋아지는가보군여
<Alsen> 멘사 에서 나오는 문제들이니 좋아지겠죠 뭐;;
<drake_kr> 137이면 소수네
<Alsen> 그런 믿음이라도 없다면 시간아까워 죽을지도;;
<Alsen> 전 다른 문제 하나 풀었슴; ㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 올ㅋ
<cartes> php하시면 apmsetup.com의 phpwargame
<cartes> 도 풀어보세요
<drake_kr> 685에서 5로 나누면 더이상 나눠지지 않음..
<cartes> http://apmsetup.com/phpqa.php
<cartes> 수능 문제에서도 공학계산기 하나 주어줬으면 좋겠어요
<Alsen> 일단 정답 아닌 것은 5, 14, 15, 17 이예요
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ?
<cartes> 요샌 암산능력이 그렇게까지 중요하지않은거같은데
<drake_kr> 정답 아닌것을 어떻게 알죠
<cartes> 패턴을 찿으셧나여
<Alsen> 정답란에 적었는데 답이 아니라고 하니까요.. = ㅅ=
<drake_kr> =ㅅ=
<cartes> 소스코드 분석 ㄷㄷㄷ
<cartes> 함수는 라이브러리에 숨겨버렸음 곤란;ㄷㄷ
<Alsen> 답맞추기전에는 문제풀이 못보게 되어있음
<cartes> 큐잉큐잉♡
<drake_kr> 아 짜증나네
<Alsen> 1부터 30까지 일일히 적어봤는데 정답아님.. 젠장;
<cartes> 눈치껏보면 10~20사이일것 같은데 말이죠
<drake_kr> 어떤 배수중의 하나에서 +-가 되는걸 찾는거 같은데..
<Alsen> 헐
<Alsen> 정답 맞췄음. ㅋ
<Alsen> 990 - 30 / 16 = 60
<cartes> drake님 뇌는 안에 최신 프로세서가 탑재되어있다는 일설이
<drake_kr> ?
<cartes> 부동소수점 계산회로는 따로없데요
<cartes> 최신식
<drake_kr> 그럼 11이잖아요
<cartes> 11이요?
<drake_kr> (685-25)/11=60
<drake_kr> (990-30)/16=60
<Alsen> 드레끼님 정답!
<drake_kr> (830-50)/13=60
<drake_kr> (1180-40)/19=60
<Alsen> 당신은 능력자임 !!
<drake_kr> 1부터 30까지 일일히 적었는데 아니라면서요
<drake_kr> 사기꾼
<Alsen> 중간에 적었던 숫자는 건너띄웠는데;;
<Alsen> 11적어본줄 알았는데
<Alsen> 위에 글 확인해보니 아니더라구요 그래서 설마... 하면서 적어봤더니 정답 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 프로그래머는 숫자건너뛰고 하는일 업습니다
<drake_kr> 에이
<Alsen> 저는 For, While 다 배제
<drake_kr> 사장이 건너뛰라면 건너뛸수밖에 없음
<cartes> 사전적 배열식으로 다적숨다
<Alsen> 저는 무조건 IF부터 시작
<cartes> 전 for식으로 머리가 돈다는
<drake_kr> 전 일단 지르고 시작
<cartes> 아 드레끼님하고 만나서 한잔하셧나요?
<cartes> 밤에?
<drake_kr> 음?
<cartes> 그런 로그시던데
<cartes> 로그보니 몇분이 그러신것 같던데 아닌가요;;;
<drake_kr> Alsen님하고는 저번주 화요일인가에 마셨죠?
<cartes> 글쿤여
<drake_kr> 소주 한병 살걸
<cartes> 임수님하곤?
<drake_kr> 좀 모자랐던듯
<drake_kr> 임수님하고는 오늘 한잔 하려구요
<cartes> 아아
<cartes> 냐웅
<Alsen> 에너지 충전을 위해 흡흡하하 하고 오겠음
<drake_kr> 찜닭 잘 드셈
<drake_kr> 아 그렌라간 재밌다
<drake_kr> 하루에 두편씩만 봐야징
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> B C D G J O P ? R S U
<Alsen> ?는 무엇일까요?
<drake_kr> 음
<Alsen> 전 한번에 맞췄음 훗
<drake_kr> 얼른 생각하믄 Q
<Alsen> 정답!
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Alsen> [42, 15, 3] [24, 20, 2] [?, 12, 4]
<Alsen> ?는 무엇일까요?
<drake_kr> 어라
<drake_kr> 보기싫어서 나가셨나
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아까보단 쉽게 풀릴거 같은데 느낌이
<drake_kr> 아니구나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Alsen> 어렵다
<drake_kr> 보기가 하나만 더 있어도 엄청 쉬울듯 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Alsen> 42-15=27 ,  3*3*3=27  즉 3^3
<drake_kr> 천재
<Alsen> 저도 제곱근 생각 못했었음;
<Alsen> 아.. 잘풀리면 기분좋은데 안풀리면 빡침;;
<cartes> 나중에 저 달팽이배열 푸는법좀
<cartes> 귀뜸해주세요
<cartes> 그거 전 아직도 안풀리던것같아요
<Alsen>  1   2   3   4
<Alsen>              12  13  14  5
<Alsen>              11  16  15  6
<Alsen>              10  9   8   7
<Alsen> 이런식?
<cartes> 네
<drake_kr> 음 방금 답은 76 맞죠?
<Alsen> 이거 보안쪽에서 했던듯;;
<Alsen> 드레끼님 땡!
<drake_kr> 엥? 틀려요?
<Alsen> 답 알려줄까요?
<drake_kr> 268?
<Alsen> 정답
<drake_kr> 헐~~
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ 개짜잉 나죠? 그쵸? /ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 2*2가 4고 3*3*3이 27이니까 4*4*4*4 256 맞네요
<Alsen> cartes 이거 옛날에 했던 건데 기억이 가물가물
<drake_kr> 좀있으면 팩토리알도 나오겠구만
<Alsen> 소스로 알아서 달팽이 배열로 들어가게 하는건데 배열만큼;;
<drake_kr> 아 귀차나
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 4! = ?
<drake_kr> 몰름여
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 해야죠
<drake_kr> 48?
<Alsen> 당신도 멘사가 될 수 있습니다
<Alsen> 24 죠
<drake_kr> 아 24겠구나
<drake_kr> 근데 귀찮아요
<Alsen> 1*2*3*4 = 24
<drake_kr> 달팽이배열은 어렵죠잉
<drake_kr> x와 y값이 같다는 전제?
<Alsen> 달팽이 배열 힌트는 중첩For문 하나랑 4중첩 For문 1개면 되요
<drake_kr> 음?
<Alsen> 아마도;
<cartes> 아 알겠네요
<drake_kr> 4중첩이 들어갈 이유가..
<Alsen> For문만 말해줬는데 알다니.. 당신은 천재.. cartes
<cartes> 아녀 비슷한소슬르 봤어여
<cartes> ^^
<drake_kr> 엇 생각보다 빡신데?
<drake_kr> 중첩4번이 아니고 while 안에 for 한번 굴리고 그 for문을 switch로 돌리는게 좋겠네요
<drake_kr> 4지선다
<Alsen> 그것도 되겠네요.. 근데 안해봐서 정확히는 모름
<drake_kr> 흠 짜볼까
<Alsen> 멘사는 여기까지 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 휴 힘들다
<drake_kr> 아오 이분들 뭐야
<drake_kr> 내가 왜 달팽이배열 코드를 짜고있지;;
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 해보세요
<Alsen> 100라인 안될듯요
<drake_kr> 100라인은 당연히 안되죠
<Alsen> 5+5=10 , 7+9=4, 13+13= 2 라는 규칙이 있을때 12+7=?
<Alsen> 이것도 어렵다;;
<drake_kr> 아오 몰라
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저도 지쳐서 포기;;
<Alsen> 자전거 사게 되면 타고 와야지.. 한강따라서 룰루~
<Alsen> 자전거 좋아하시는 분 없나욤?
<Alsen> 부품샾 같은데 좋은곳 알고 싶은뎁;;
<Alsen> 오프라인매장도 있고
<drake_kr> 걍 네번 돌리자 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Alsen> 결국 달팽이 하고 계신듯 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 이상하게 꼬이네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 완성인가..
<drake_kr> 25라인이네요
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16780
<Alsen> 오우오ㅜ
<Alsen> 굿
<Alsen> 실행은 안해봤지만 코딩 맞는듯
<drake_kr> 어라
<drake_kr> 11 하니까 안되네
<drake_kr> 홀수일경우는 마지막에 한번 더 해줘야 하는구나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 에이 귀차나
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-24
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 자전거 중고 가격이 8만인데 부품가격이 8만이 되어버리는...
<Alsen> @#%@@^
<drake_kr> 버그 수정 완료
<drake_kr> 복붙해서 컴파일하면 바로 돼요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 네
<Alsen> 요세하녕안
<jincreator> 요세하녕안 ,네
<Alsen> ㅋ1ㅋ1
<drake_kr> Alsen // 뭐 드셨으요?
<Alsen> 잉? 아침이요? 계란말이요
<drake_kr> 칫
<Alsen> 어차피 내일 고기 먹어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 친구가 국방과학연구소 취직해서 고기쏜대요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 내일은 내일이고
<Alsen> 내일 먹으니까 미리 굶어놔야죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 원래 살짝 준비운동 해놔야 많이 먹는거에요
<Alsen> 아 그런거예요?
<Alsen> 외출준비끝!
<Alsen> 다녀올게요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 자전거 보러 슝~!
<drake_kr> 훼~ 훼훼훼
<drake_kr> 세로 슬라이더 완성
<jincreator> ???
<drake_kr> http://office.pixelpipe.co.kr/jqueryexam/coda-slider-2.1/#1
<drake_kr> 어라랏
<drake_kr> 이벤트 당첨되셨네
<jincreator> 네, 뭐 어쩌다보니...
<jincreator> 어제 Firefox 4 런칭파티에서 PT를 HTML5로 했는데 참 신기하더군요.
<drake_kr> 벌써 세상은 움직이고 있군요 html5로
<drake_kr> 아직 표준권고안 안나온걸로 아는데..
<jincreator> 모질라에서는 관련 데모를 모은 사이트를 만들었습니다. https://demos.mozilla.org/ko/
<drake_kr> 제기랄
<jincreator> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/demos/ 에 올라온 것을 엄선해서 모은 겁니다.
<jincreator> 심지어는 모바일용 데모도 있어요.
<drake_kr> 짜증나네요
<drake_kr> 벌써..
<drake_kr> 얼추 다 나와뿟네
<drake_kr> 슬라이더 메뉴 하나 만들어놓고 딩가딩가딩딩 푸르딩딩 놀생각 했는데
<cartes> Firefox 4 런칭파티가 있엇나요? 아 가는건뎅
<cartes> 우분투 업글시키면서 깔아봐야징
<jincreator> HTML5의 기술 체험을 가장 쉽게 할 수 있는 데모가 아닐까 싶습니다. https://mozillademos.org/demos/dashboard/demo.html
<jincreator> cartes 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 어제 있었습니다만 등록은 금요일까지였을 겁니다.
<cartes> 그러게용
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 역시 html5
<drake_kr> 그래도 내부를 보면 jquery는 건재하군요
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 저런게 내가 가야 할 길인데..
<cartes> 아.. 나도 웹디벨롶먼트 배워야하는데 말입니다
<drake_kr> 너무................................. 멀어..................................................
<cartes> 로우레벨 시스템워크보다 훨씬 쉽지않나요? 하이레벨
<cartes> 웹개발이?
<drake_kr> 훨씬 어렵죠
<drake_kr> 아니 훨씬이라고 하긴 좀 그렇고..
<drake_kr> 둘다 빡세죠
<cartes> 드레이크님은 프로세서,어셈,C언어 쪽이시던데
<drake_kr> 저 드자이너인데요?
<cartes> 아진짜영
<jincreator> 웹개발쪽은 저도 꼭 한번 공부해보고 싶더라요.
<cartes> 저두요
<drake_kr> 웹개발은
<cartes> xhtml1.0은 어느정도 하는뎅..
<drake_kr> 돈 버실거면 자존심을 버려야 해여..
<cartes> 그게 무슨말씀이에요?
<drake_kr> 기술은 필요없고 잔기술만 있어도..
<cartes> 솔깃!
<drake_kr> 먹고살수는 있어요
<drake_kr> 웹개발자는 진입장벽 자체는 낮은데
<drake_kr> 제대로 된 개발자를 만나기가 힘들죠..
<drake_kr> 반면 콘솔 어플리케이션 개발자는 진입장벽이 꽤 되지만
<drake_kr> 그 장벽만 통과하면 뭐 거기서 거기고..
<drake_kr> 3D 그래픽이 들어가게 되면
<drake_kr> 진입 장벽 자체는 대학수학 +@가 들어가니까 뭐, 그쪽 개발자들은 말 안해도 어느정도인지 아실듯
<cartes> 이야.. 게임만드는 학교들
<cartes> 미적분, 대학물리학
<cartes> 등등
<drake_kr> 게임스쿨에서 가르쳐주는건 새발의 피에 불과해요
<cartes> 디지펜이라고 되게 좋은학교있어요 시애틀위에
<cartes> 거기 명성이 자자하더라구요
<cartes> !google digipen
<drake_kr> 게임개발자는
<cartes> 봇이없나용
<drake_kr> 없어요
<drake_kr> 게임개발자는
<drake_kr> 초보는 거의 쓸수가 없다고 봐야는데..
<cartes> 잘몰겠어요..
<drake_kr> 최소 몇년씩 굴러먹다 정말 하고싶어서 게임개발 하는 사람들이 대부분이에요
<cartes> 아 그렇군요
<drake_kr> STL이다 cocos다 unreal엔진이다 RADGT다 뭐다 해서 전용 라이브러리나 툴도 쌔고쌨어요
<cartes> STL은 C++의 STL할때 그 STL
<cartes> ?
<drake_kr> 어떤 버그가 있고 어떻게 적재적소에 활용할지 모르는 사람을 데려다놓고 게임개발 시킬수가 없죠
<drake_kr> 네
<cartes> 이야.. 전 http://asiance.com
<cartes> 여기 들어가고싶어요
<cartes> http://asiance.com/careers.php
<cartes> 외국계작은기업인것같고
<cartes> 제가 좋아하는 웹사이트만드는일 할수있을것같고
<drake_kr> 개인 블로그같은건 운영하세요?
<cartes> 네에..하긴해요
<cartes> 왜요?^^
<drake_kr> 걍 솔루션 쓰는게 좋아요
<drake_kr> http://apacaviation.com/ 제가 최근에 참여한 웹프로젝트 <-
<cartes> 잉.. 전 취업얘기하고있었는뎅..^^;
<cartes> 이야.. XE쓰고 jQuery쓰고 저렇게 되는건요
<cartes> 되는군요**
<drake_kr> 웹개발자로 취업하시고 싶으면 개인이 만든 홈페이지 정도는 있어야 취직이 쉽고 면접도 편하게 볼 수 있지 않을까요?
<cartes> 그렇져 아직 본격적으로 안해서 그런게 부족해요
<cartes> portfolio도 briefportfolio밖에 없고
<drake_kr> 저 홈페이지에 플래시 하나도 안 들어갔어요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> jQuery죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<cartes> 대단합니다^^
<drake_kr> 걍 솔루션 다 복붙한건데요
<cartes> XE요?
<cartes> 제이쿼리랑?
<cartes> 그런거 솔루션이라 불르나여?
<jincreator> XE는 주소에 ?mid=같은게 들어가지 않나요?
<drake_kr> xe가 베이스로 들어가고 메뉴랑 들어갈때마다 바뀌는 이미지같은거 다 솔루션 복사&붙여넣기 한거에요
<drake_kr> 뭐 제 블로그 http://drake.kr 도 보시면 아시겠지만 mod-rewrite 지원해서요
<cartes> 솔루션 복사가 뭐에요?
<jincreator> 아, 글쓰기 들어가니까 주소가 다 뜨네요.
<drake_kr> 솔루션 : 해결책
<cartes> XE가 솔루션이라고 불르는건가요? 제이쿼리도 솔루션?
<cartes> 전 Textcube쓰는뎅
<drake_kr> http://office.pixelpipe.co.kr/oido/ 여기 디자인도 참여 <-
<drake_kr> 개인 블로그는 tc가 좋죠
<jincreator> 근데 drake.kr 사이트 스킨과 현재 XE 사이트 스킨이 같은 것 같은데 XE에서 새 레이아웃을 올린건가요?
<drake_kr> 비슷해보이는거고요
<cartes> 나라디자인님이 올린것같은데
<drake_kr> 네
<cartes> http://cartes9.com/
<drake_kr> 같은건 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> http://cartes9.com/blog/
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> c++
<drake_kr> 저 지금 언어구사능력이 떨어져서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16780 아까 새벽에 한 20분정도 고민하고 만든것.. ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 아아
<jincreator> 근데 나라디자인님이 NHN에서 XE 관련 업무보시지 않나요?
<cartes> 저도 만들어야 하는데
<drake_kr> 걍 갖다 쓰세요
<cartes> 웹퍼블리셔님 아니에여?
<jincreator> 응? 그런가요?
<cartes> 드레이크// 저 메플스토리에서 드레이크 많이 죽도록 잡았는데 말입니다
<drake_kr> 아아
<cartes> jincreator, 웹퍼블리싱을 주로 XE부서를 위해 하시나보져^^
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요? 잡몹 Drake입니다
<cartes> drake_kr, ㄷㄷ 죄송;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 근데 달팽이가 뭐죠?
<cartes> spiral
<cartes> 나선형
<drake_kr> 실행시켜보시면
<drake_kr> 뭔지알음
<eclipse_> 코분투 최신버전을 받고싶습니다. 어디쯤에 있는지 알려주세요.
<drake_kr> 라이브러리는 stdio밖에 안 썼으니까 cc -o exam exam.c 하시면 바로 바이너리 나옴
<drake_kr> 4일후에 11.04 런칭되면 ubuntu.com 에서 받으시면 됩니다..
<drake_kr> 현재 최신버전은 10.10이고, 11.04가 4일후에 나와요
<eclipse_> drake_kr님 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 그럼 밥 사주시는거?
<jincreator> 컴파일은 잘 되는데 실행하니 세그먼테이션 오류가 나네요.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 엥 웬 세그멘테이션
<eclipse_> 학생이여요....ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 인자 줘야 되나
<drake_kr> eclipse_ : 학생이 가장 돈 많을때 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 농담이에요 ㅋㅋ
<eclipse_> ㅋㅋㅋ.. 사실 많이 빈곤해요!!!
<drake_kr> exam 10 이런식으로 <-
<jincreator> eclipse님, 코분투 11.04는 나오는 데 시간이 걸리며 10.10은 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?t=13809 의 글을 잘 보면 내려받기가 있습니다.
<jincreator> 이런, argv[]가 있었군요.
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 그냥 복붙하시면 되는데 ㅋㅋ
<eclipse_> 네 감사합니다 jincreator님 도움많이되었습니다.
<cartes> argv[] 아무것도 않넣으면 if처리해줘야죠 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아무것도 안 넣으면 10으로 자동으로 들어가게 돼있는데
<cartes> http://legacy.cartes9.com/portfolio/
<drake_kr> 어라;
<jincreator> 아무것도 안 넣으면 세그멘테이션 에러 뜨는데요.
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> 알아서 고쳐쓰세염 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 인자 주면 잘됨
<jincreator> 근데 이거 gpl인가요, lgpl인가요, apl인가요, bsd인가요, 아니면 bpl인가요?
<drake_kr> 방금거요?
<cartes> 그런거 필요있나요;;
<drake_kr> 굳이 따지자면 BSD로 하죠
<drake_kr> free 입니다
<cartes> 다들 SSD쓰세요^^
<cartes> 깨작깨작 엑서스소음도 없고, 클릭하면 반응속도가 정말 깔끔합니다
<cartes> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 돈
<cartes> 60기가가 15만원까지 떨어졌더군요
<cartes> 전 근데 하드 공간없어서 허덕임;;
<cartes> 제가 60기가 쓰거든여;
<cartes> 또다른 하드는 웬디그린인데 이놈은 백업용외에는 5400rpm이라 못쓴다는;
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 제가 지금 7테라를 사용중인데..
<drake_kr> 메인은 420G 사용중이고요..
<drake_kr> 420G/500G
<cartes> 전 클라이언트 컴은 최대한 SSD만 달려고 생각중이에요
<drake_kr> 제겐 가까이 하기엔 거시기한 SSD
<cartes> 흙흙
<cartes> 저장용으로쓰기엔 용량이 너무 작죠
<cartes> 비싸고
<jincreator> 밥먹고 오겠습니다...
<drake_kr> 어라
<drake_kr> 세그먼트오류가 왜 나지
<cartes> 접근이 불가한 메모리셀을 접근하려하였을때 나오나요?
<cartes> 코드가?
<cartes> 포인터의 어떤점이 어렵다고하는지 좀 말씀해주실수있겠어요?
<cartes> 대다수의 생각을 알고싶어서
<cartes> 기본개념은 그냥 공간을 참조해주는 바로가기 아이콘 정도인것 같은뎅ㄷ...
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4705
<eclipse_> 진짜 궁금한게있는데요..
<eclipse_> SSD로 서버구축하면 엄청빨라요
<eclipse_> ???????????
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 특성에 따라서요
<cartes> 서버는 돌리는 어플들이 그렇게 인텐시브하지않으니까
<drake_kr> 트랜잭션이 많으면 효과 만빵이지만
<eclipse_> 쓰기 읽기 속도가 빠르니깐 빠르지않을까 하는게 제생각인데요...!!!
<drake_kr> 일반적으론 큰 차이가 나지 않아요
<eclipse_> 아.. 정말요?? 우와..
<drake_kr> 디비접근이 많은 경우는 확실히 차이가 날거에요
<cartes> 서버는 그것보다 인터넷회선 속도가 중요하지않을까 싶네요
<drake_kr> 근데 워낙에 DBMS들이 메모리 운영도 잘 하고 하니
<cartes> 저는 클라이언트컴에 쓰는이유가 소음줄일려구..
<drake_kr> 하드를 늘리기보단 메모리를 늘리는게 효율이 더 좋을거고요
<eclipse_> 아...
<eclipse_> 멋쪄요 여기 ㅠ_ㅠ 이런 아얄씨 대화방을 원했어..
<drake_kr> ?
<cartes> 어떤 대화방?
<cartes> 저도 대화가 엑티브하니 즐겁네용
<cartes> 제가보니까 드레끼님이 고수이심
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 전 단지 neet족임
<eclipse_> 한 아얄씨에서 채팅했어요 예전에 그런데 이런거 물어보면 아무도 모르셔요
<cartes> 아아 그렇군여
<drake_kr> 귀찮아서 답변을 안해준게 아닐까요
<eclipse_> 아니에요 진짜 모르셨심..
<cartes> 그리고 서버는 서버실에 있으니 소음걱정안하니까 하드디스크빠른걸 써도돼잖아요
<drake_kr> 에이
<cartes> 아직도 랩터나 WD블랙 유효한가요
<drake_kr> 그렇진 않아요
<eclipse_> 아......!!! 맞다
<cartes> 전 소음튜닝에 관심이 많아서..
<drake_kr> 소음이 적으면 적을수록 MTBF도 늘어나니까
<cartes> 소음중심이에요 =_=;;
<drake_kr> 내구성에 영향이 분명 있고
<drake_kr> 서버실에 쓴다고 해도 소음은 적은게 좋죠
<cartes> MTBF는 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 하드디스크 수명이요
<drake_kr> http://terms.co.kr/MTBF.htm
<Alsen> 중고자전거 구입완료
<eclipse_> 아 부럽다 자전거..
<drake_kr> 그럼
<Alsen> 근데 타고 오면서 결함발견.. @#%$@#%#@
<eclipse_> 여긴 창원입니다.. 자전거 도로따위..
<Alsen> 여긴 서울입니다. 자전거 도로 너무 많음.. ^^;;
<drake_kr> 이제 저 주세요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 10만 되겠습니다 고갱님.
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 반송이요
<Alsen> 반송비 2만5천원입니다 고갱님
<drake_kr> 사악하다
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 알로빅스 300 인데요..
<Alsen> 앞타이어 휠이 브레이크에 닿아요
<drake_kr> http://office.pixelpipe.co.kr/jqueryexam/coda-slider-2.1/ 커스텀 해봤어요
<Alsen> 첨탈땐 몰랐는데 한강자전거 도로 타니까 소리나더라구요
<Alsen> 코다슬라이더가 뭐죠?
<drake_kr> 패널 클릭하면
<Alsen> 어휴..
<Alsen> PT할꺼 아니면 움직이는거 싫어함 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<eclipse_> 자전거는 등유로 닦는거 맞죠??
<Alsen> 드레끼님 Prezi 배워보세요 유용하답니다
<drake_kr> 원래 가로 슬라이딩에 버튼 두개 있었는데
<eclipse_> 그렇게 자전거를 접하였습니다..
<drake_kr> 메뉴 추가했어요
<Alsen> 자전거는 구리스로 닦죠;;
<drake_kr> 자전거는 간장으로 닦는거 아님?
<Alsen> 구두약도 됩니다
<eclipse_> 구리스는 쇠랑 쇠가 닫는부분에만
<eclipse_> 닦아야된다고 들었어용
<Alsen> 쇠는 WD
<eclipse_> 에이 나름 철학이 있으시겠죠 뭐 저는 자전거 잘몰라효
<drake_kr> 급할땐 식용유도 괜찮다네요
<Alsen> 녹이 생길만한 곳은 WD로 하구요 그 외는 그냥 헝겊으로 닦아줘도 되요
<Alsen> 식용유 정답 가능함
<eclipse_> ㅠ_ㅠ 정말멋진분들만 있으세요 아 감동
<drake_kr> 근데 시간이 지나기 전에 다시 구리스 발라줘야 돼요
<Alsen> 비, 습기만 안맞으면 상관없어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 자전거는 역시 쌀집자전거가 짱인듯
<eclipse_> 자전거 멋져보여요 여긴 자전거타면 차사고난다고 못타게하는데..
<Alsen> 저 자전거 구매하고 한강따라서 타고왔는데 날이 너무너무 좋더라구요 그래서 새로 산 선글라스 착용하고 연예인 빙자하면서 왔다죠
<cartes> 여기가 어딘데용? 흠흠
<eclipse_> 창원입니당
<cartes> 네엡
<Alsen> 쌀집자전거 탈정도면 라이더임
<cartes> 라이더!
<drake_kr> 저 고딩때 창원아가씨 사귀었는데
<Alsen> 오오오
<eclipse_> 우아 ㅇ _ ㅇ
<Alsen> 저도 대학교때 마창출신 여자애랑 사겼어요 CC로
<drake_kr> 6개월밖에 못갔어요
<Alsen> 전 2년.. = ㅅ=
<drake_kr> 한달에 한번 만나기도 힘드니..
<Alsen> 매일 보니까;;
<drake_kr> 근데 그게 벌써 14년전이네요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 맨날 싸움.. 흡사 낢(만화) 처럼 싸웠음;;
<Alsen> 전 3년 전;;
<Alsen> 드레끼님 늙은이예요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 14년전 ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 음?
<Alsen> 아! 아침에 하던거 멘사 계속 할까요?
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 머리가 쪼금 똑똑해지는 듯한 느낌? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 토할거 같은데요
<cartes> 6개월가면 많이 간거 아닌가요
<cartes> 고딩들은 1,2개월 가는경우도 좀 있던뎁
<cartes> 고딩때는**
<drake_kr> 이뻤는데
<drake_kr> 근데 뭐 고딩때라..
<Alsen> 고딩아기들 피부가 말랑말랑;;
<Alsen> 드레끼님 나들이 안나가세요?
<Alsen> 날씨가 너무너무 좋아요
<Alsen> cartes님은 어디 사세요?
<drake_kr> 저 저녁에 imsu님하고 술마실거
<drake_kr> 저 밤새서 이제 자야죠
<Alsen> 저녁에는 해가 지자나요 지금이 바람도 선선하고 딱이예요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 드레끼님 집이 좀 가까우면 좋을텐데 맨날 놀러가고 ㅎ1ㅎ1
<drake_kr> 강원도 산간 오지 포스
<cartes> 드레끼님 염색머리 맞져?
<cartes> 제가 아는 드레끼님
<drake_kr> 네
<Alsen> 아닌데요 원래 색이예요
<drake_kr> 응?
<Alsen> 원래 훈남이라
<drake_kr> 노랭이
<Alsen> 전 초면에 딱 알아봤다죠 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 드레끼님 잘 준수한 외모임 인정.
<Alsen> cartes님은 못뵈서 뭐라 말씀을 못드리겠네요
<Alsen> 어제 그분이 들어오셨네;;
<cartes> http://cyworld.com/cartes
<cartes> 여기 가면 제사진들 볼수있어유-_-;; 문제는 잘나온것만 올린거라는거 ㄷㄷ;
<eclipse_> 어어어어어어 일촌해도되는건가 + _ +\
<drake_kr> 블랙회사 보신분
<cartes> eclipse_, 싸이는 인제 잘안하고 페북일촌할려면 해용
<drake_kr> 블랙회사에 다니고 있는데, 한계에 다다른듯 <- 요거요
<eclipse_> 페북 !! 넵
<eclipse_> 제가 페북을 잘안해효
<Alsen> 로그인 해야 볼 수 있네요 cartes
<cartes> 전체공개사진도 많아여
<cartes> 싸이월드 말하는건뎅
<Alsen> 사진 봤어요
<Alsen> 드레끼님 승!
<cartes> 패! ㄷㄷㄷ
<Alsen> ㅋ1ㅋ1ㅋ1]
<cartes> 히히힝
<drake_kr> ?
<Alsen> 아.. 자전거 자물쇠 사러 가야하는데 궁뎅이 아파서 못가겠네요 ㅜ
<Alsen> 조용해졌군 후후
<drake_kr> 저녁 먹어야지
<Alsen> 읭?
<Alsen> 지금 점심시간이예요
<Alsen> 일요일은 짜파게티 먹는날
<Alsen> 근데 집에 없군요.
<Alsen> 아 나도 점심먹어야 하는데 뭘 먹어야 할지;;
<Alsen> 이렇게 부산스럽게 떠드는데도 아무도 안놀아주시고.. ㅠㅠ
<eclipse_> 방금 GS에서 주문한게 도착했네요
<eclipse_> 주문하면 바로바로 오니깐 정말 좋다는...
<drake_kr> 점심은 식계양마
<drake_kr> 식빵+계란+양파+마늘
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 자러갈게요
<Alsen> 굿밤
<Alsen> 저도 점심식사 하러 나가볼게요
<Alsen> 이따봐요~
<Alsen> 뿅!
<eclipse_> 점심 먹으러 갈께요~!! 나중에 뵈요 ~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP dnd 뭐임?
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, project 하는 중.
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 계정 그냥 지금계정으로 하시지
<MK-BB> ...
<Seony^MBP> 안되요.
<MK-BB> 이서버는 포럼서버라
<Seony^MBP> 회사에서 하는 project이라...
<MK-BB> 계쩡 막 만들면 안되는건데.흠
<MK-BB> 흠
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 나도 중요한 website 많거든요.
<MK-BB> (저한테 말씀이라도 주시징.흠)
<Seony^MBP> 포럼만큼 중요한 website가 2개나 돌아가는데...
<Seony^MBP> 지금 이 project도 중요한 거에요.
<MK-BB> 말씀주시지.흠
<Seony^MBP> 요즘 말 걸어도 대답 안하길래 만들었어요. 다음에 할 때는 얘기해줄께요.
<Seony^MBP> u1i에 만든걸 다행으로 생각해요. dnd 딴데다 만들었으면 지금 갖고있는 사이트 통째로 다 들고 나갔을 거에요.
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony^MBP> 암튼 다음에는 꼭 얘기해줄께요
<ookami> 여긴 뭐하나요?
<Seony^MBP> 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<ookami> 저기요 누구 계신가요?
<yemharc> 네
<ookami> 저기 질문이 있는데요
<yemharc> 말씀하세요
<Work^Seony> ookami, http://jswlinux.com/rules.html 읽어주세요.
<ookami> 아파치로 서버 구동중인데요 7명이 접속을 했는데...
<ookami> 아..넵
<ookami> 정독하고 왔습니다
<yemharc> 뭐가 궁금하신가요
<Work^Seony> :)
<ookami> 안녕하세요.서버 관련 질문을 잠시 하려고 왔습니다.
<ookami> 아파치로 서버 운영시
<ookami> 외부에서 7명이 접속하면
<yemharc> cartes // 어서오세요
<ookami> 트래픽 과부가 걸릴나요?
<cartes> 네 반갑습니다
<yemharc> 어떤 트래픽 과부하를 말하시는건가요? 말 그대로 트래픽 용량? 아니면 서버 처리용량?
<ookami> 서버 처리용량 페이지가 느께 뜨는 부분이요
<yemharc> 설사 개인 PC로 구축해서 돌린다고 해도 어지간 해선 7명 동시접속 정도로 문제가 터질리는 없다고 생각합니다만..
<yemharc> 보통 그런 경우는 서버쪽 업로드 속도가 문제입니다
<yemharc> 지금 개인PC로 집에서 구동하시는건가요?
<ookami> 네
<yemharc> 회선은 어떤걸 쓰시나요? (메가패x 라이트 같은 회선명)
<ookami> 헬로우디 지역케이블 입니다...
<yemharc> 음... 잠시만요
<yemharc> 속도측정 사이트 링크가 있었을거에요
<cartes> 벤치비?
<yemharc> http://speedtest.net/
<yemharc> 어... 이건 너무 쎈가;;
<ookami> 보통 평균치가 얼마정도 나와야 하나요?
<yemharc> 평균치라고 할건 없고, 업로드 속도 얼마나 나오는지 테스트해보세요
<yemharc> 개인적 경험이지만 지역케이블이면 그렇게 만족할만한 성능은 안나올겁니다
<yemharc> cartes // 벤치비 쓸만한가요? 예전에 쓰다가 버렸던지라..
<cartes> 벤치비 저도 안써서 몰르겠는데, 속도측정하니까 떠올른사이트에요
<yemharc> ookami // 제가 알려드린 곳이 사용하기 애매하시다면 http://www.benchbee.co.kr/ 여기도 있긴 있습니다
<ookami> 링크가서 테스트 해보니 핑은 9  다운로드는 22.40  업로드는 1.95 나오네요
<yemharc> cartes // 전혀 신뢰성 없는 방법으로 패킷을 쏴서 계산기를 두드리는 방법이.......... (신뢰성 0%)
<cartes> 아 벤치비가 그런가요
<yemharc> 사실 인터넷 속도 테스트라는게 다 그런 방식이지요
<yemharc> 단지 정확한 측정치를 원할수록 계산이 복잡해지는거죠
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/SPtNE
<ookami> 서버 운영시는 업로드 속도가 중요하죠?...
<cartes> 저도 그런걸로 알아요
<cartes> 회선 중요
<yemharc> 업/다운 둘 다 중요합니다만, 개인용이라면 아무래도 업쪽에 비중을 더 줘야겠죠
<yemharc> ....그런데 그런식으로 따지고 들어가면 서버는 그저 '클 수록 좋다'가 되어서요 (...)
<ookami> 흠....그럼 질문좀 바꿔서...
<yemharc> nahanstar // 배회하시는군요;;
<nahanstar> 아니요..ㅠㅠ
<nahanstar> 무선랜이 좀 이상한듯..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> 전 되려 유선쪽이 이상한 상황인데...
<nahanstar> 무선공유기가 두개라 그런지 중복돼서 그런지 잘 모르겠네요.ㅠ
<yemharc> WEP로 비밀번호를 걸어두세요
<nahanstar> 네 당연히 걸었구요..ㅎ
<yemharc> 가끔 오픈회선 중첩되면 양쪽 다 스캔한다고 avahi가 삽질하는 경우가 있어서.....
<yemharc> 연결이 끊기는건가요?
<nahanstar> 주파수를 서로 다르게 잡았는데요...관련있는거죠??
<yemharc> 무선랜카드가 주파수 뭐뭐 지원하나요?
<nahanstar> bgn 이요
<yemharc> 대역폭 전부 지원하는거면 문제 터질 일은 없을텐데;;
<yemharc> 넷북에 우분투.......인건가요?
<nahanstar> 아뇨 데스크탑요
<nahanstar> 우분투 10.10이구요
<yemharc> 랜카드 모델은요?
<nahanstar> ip타임꺼요
<yemharc> 내장? USB?
<nahanstar> 무선공유기는 .ip타임꺼랑 엘지070전화기요
<nahanstar> 유에스비요
<yemharc> usb면 아무래도 제가 겪고 있는 문제랑 비슷할거 같은데요
<yemharc> 제 경우에 일단 넷북에 10.10인데 broadcom랜카드입니다. 문제는 이게 유선쪽은 사용하다 보면 프리징과 커널패닉이 발생하고
<yemharc> usb 경우에는 하다가 연결이 끊기고 모듈을 완전히 내렸다 올리거나 리붓을 하지 않으면 연결이 안되는 현상이 발생하더군요
<yemharc> usb는 완전히 무선랜은 아니지만 스마트폰 이용한 usb테더링을 사용했는데 저런 현상이 발생하더군요
<nahanstar> 아네 ~
<yemharc> 그런데 wlan으로 사용할 때에는 아무 문제가 없어요
<cartes> 무선랜
<yemharc> 10.10 자체적으로 문제가 있는건지....
<nahanstar> 저는 걍 무선공유기 하나 땔려구요.ㅠ
<yemharc> iptime 랜카드 드라이버는 설치해 보셨나요?
<nahanstar> 리눅스용은 안나오지 않았나요?
<cartes> 전 다른 컴퓨터에서 공유되고 있는 동영상 이 컴퓨터에서 불러올때 느리더라구요
<yemharc> 모델명 정확히 아세요?
<cartes> 그건 왜그런지 아시는지 아시는군
<nahanstar> n100ua 요
<yemharc> http://dexion.tistory.com/attachment/cfile2.uf@1854A5254ADD85A44220F5.bz2
<cartes> 아시는분*
<yemharc> cartes // 어떻게 공유되고 있는 파일인가요
<yemharc> nahanstar // http://dexion.tistory.com/20 참고하세요
<jincreator> cartes 안녕하세요.
<cartes> 윈도XP 홈네트워크상에 공유되는 파일이에요
<nahanstar> 네 감사합니다..^^
<yemharc> 그걸 smb로?
<cartes> 홈네트워크상에 그냥 윈도XP끼리요..
<cartes> 삼바프로토콜설정해서하면 더 빠른가요?
<yemharc> 아, XP끼리 연결인데 로딩이 느린?
<cartes> 네.. 로딩이느려요
<cartes> jincreator, 안녕하세요^^
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요. 근데 같은 컴퓨터로 윈도에서 무선으로 하면 빠른데 우분투에서는 느리게 나오는 건가요?
<cartes> 아녀 우분투에선 안써봐서몰겠구..
<cartes> 한 컴터는 유선, 한 컴터는 무선이죵..
<jincreator> 근데 무선이 유선보다 속도가 느리니 당연한 거 아닌가요?
<cartes> 컴터가 한 5초~10초쯤 멈춰있으니 불편해요..
<cartes> =_=;;
<cartes> 로컬보단 느리더라도 그정도 렉은 없었으면 하는데 말이죠;;
<yemharc> 읭..... 멈춘다는게 속이 빈 폴더 열리고 뜰때까지 버벅대는 그 상황인가요
<cartes> 그것도 심심케 있구여
<cartes> yemharc님 혹시 아시나여?
<cartes> 해결법?
<cartes> 동영상 누르고 렉좀 걸려야 떠요
<yemharc> 전 윈도우는 잼병입니다만.....그거라면 아마 레지 수정으로 네트워크 연결 체크시간을 깎아내면 됐던걸로 기억하네요
<cartes> 애니라던지 <del>야동..</del>볼때 불편하다는..
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<cartes> 아하..! 힌트 감사합니다
<yemharc> 찾은거같네요
<yemharc> http://drchkim.com/bbs/view.php?id=ch_03&page=3&sn1=&divpage=1&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=subject&desc=asc&no=43
<jincreator> cartes 웹 irc라서 그런지 del 태그가 전 그대로 나오네요 ^^;
<cartes> 좋네요^^
<yemharc> 전 irc프로그램이지만 자비를 베풀지 않는군요 :)
<cartes> 하지만 마크업은 충분히 되었잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아... 그런데 정말 몇년만에 받아보는 윈도우 관련 질문이네요
<yemharc> 신선했어요
<cartes> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nahanstar> yemharc // make명령어 하는중에 에러나오네요~~
<nahanstar> yemharc //걍 써야할듯..ㅠㅠㅋ
<yemharc> 윈도우도 파고들면 어려워요
<yemharc> 직접 손 댈 수 있는 부분이 거의 없어서 더 그렇기도 하고
<yemharc> nahanstar // 그냥 저와 함께 11.04를 기다리죠
<yemharc> nahanstar // 저도 드라이버 갈아치우고 뜯어고치고 커널 갈아엎고 하다 결국 포기한 문제라...
<nahanstar> yemharc //예 그럴려구요
<yemharc> (잠시 자리비움)
<nahanstar> yemharc // 리눅스용 드라이버가 나와있는줄도 모르고..
<nahanstar> yemharc // n모드도 안되고 속도가 100까지밖에 안나오는데가 이유가 있었네요..ㅎㅎ
<nahanstar> yemharc //아니 58이네요..ㅎㅎ..^^
<yemharc> hahanstar // 리눅스쪽은 언제나 드라이버가 골치죠
<yemharc> 괜히 DELL과 HP를 찬양(!!)하는게 아니지요
<nahanstar> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 11.04부터 wayland 탑재였던가요
<nahanstar> wayland 요???
<nahanstar> 전공자인데도...리눅스 어렵네요..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> x-window를 대체할 시스템.......으로 캐노니컬에서 밀고 있는 물건이에요
<nahanstar> ㅎㅎ 그래픽 이쁘게 나오나요??
<yemharc> 아.......그래픽적인거랑은 조금 틀린데요
<cartes> yemharc, 윈도미디어플레이어 설정은 했는데 전 곰플레이어쓰거든여;
<yemharc> x-window는 커널과 같은 계층이 아니라 그보다 위쪽의 어플리케이션 계층에서 돌아가는 프로그램이어서
<jincreator> wayland는 fedora에서도 탑재하기로 한 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 반응속도도 좀 느리고 시스템 자원도 많이 먹는데
<yemharc> wayland 경우에는 이걸 커널에 포함시켜서 좀 더 하드웨어에 근접한 영역에서 구동하게 만들어서 여러가지로 효율을 늘린거죠
<nahanstar> x윈도우 위에 그놈 같은게 올라가는식이죠??
<yemharc> cartes // 윈미플 관련 설정은 스트리밍 서비스 관련 속도업이라 별로 상관없어요
<yemharc> nahanstar // 비슷합니다
<cartes> 아까 알려주신 링크는 윈미플설정이던데요
<cartes> 네트워크 연결 체크시간
<cartes> 을 찾아야할텐뎅;
<yemharc> jincreator // 확실히 데스크탑 리눅스에서는 우분투 영향력이 크군요
<jincreator> 다만 그래픽 드라이버에 대한 우려의 목소리도 좀 있는 것으로 알고 있습니다. x-window와 호환이 되기는 하지만 nvidia에서는 현재로서는 wayland에 대한 지원을 하지 않는다고 합니다(정확한 출처 필요).
<jincreator> yemharc 그렇다기보다는 x-window가 노후화된 것에 대한 해결책으로 동참하는 것이 아닐까 싶습니다. 그렇게 따지면 unity에 동참하는 배포판은 아직 없죠.
<yemharc> nvidia가 지원 안한다고 한건 아마 linuxquestion에서 기사로 떴었을겁니다.
<yemharc> wayland경우에는 영향력이 크다고 느낀게 다름이 아니라
<yemharc> 대부분의 배포판에서 wayland를 그다지 대안으로 생각 안하고 있었는데 캐노니컬쪽에서 '우린 앞으로 wayland 밀겠다'라고 한 시점부터
<yemharc> 참가하는 업체가 늘어났거든요
<yemharc> unity 경우에는 현 우분투 유저들 사이에서도 의견이 갈리는 상황이라 조금 애매하지요
<yemharc> 다만 넷북같이 해상도가 작은 시스템에서는 확실히 효율적이라고 느끼긴 합니다
<yemharc> cartes // 그 이상이 되면 저도 잘 모르겠네요;; 구글링을 해 보심은 어떤가요?
<cartes> 하고있어요 ^^ 근데 잘 않나오네요
<jincreator> 사실 KDE에서는 넷북 모드가 포함되어있습니다. 그리고 그놈 3의 경우도 Unity처럼 작은 화면에서도 큰 문제가 없어 보이는 인터페이스인것 같네요.
<yemharc> KDE는 처음 알았군요. 골수 그놈유저인지라... 그놈3 경우에는 해상도에 맞춰서 자체적인 인터페이스(패널 등) 사이즈를 유동적으로 줄여주는거 같더군요
<cartes> 저도 그놈 좋아해요
<yemharc> cartes // 제 능력으로는 http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;ko-kr;314053&x=17&y=5 이정도 찾는게 한계군요;;
<yemharc> 검색 키워드는 windows xp, file sharing, timeout
<cartes> 저도 한계에 다다랏습니다..ㄷㄷ
<cartes> 저도 계속 검색해보는데 딱히 않나오네요
<yemharc> 전 가끔 보면
<cartes> 영어로 검색해봐야겠슴다
<cartes> 슝
<yemharc> 리눅스는 공돌이를 갈아 넣은 공밀레 OS지만, 윈도우는 외계인을 고문한 제품이라고 생각해요 (...)
<cartes> http://ask.metafilter.com/29970/Why-is-Windows-file-sharing-so-slow
<cartes> 영어문서 이걸 하나 찾앗네요
<cartes> 왠지 읽기귀찮
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<cartes> 아령하세요
<cartes> 으쌰으쌰
<yemharc> ?!
<cartes> 아령이요!
<imsu> 아 저에게;; 운동하라는;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아령을 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오늘 아침에 그렇지 않아도 축구하고 왔는데 ;; 쩝 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오오 조기축구 오오
<cartes> 어ㅗ오
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 2주 만에 나갔더니 몸이 굳어서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 욕만 직살나게 먹고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> imsu 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<cartes> 아아 중딩초딩때도 축구못해서
<cartes> 따엿는데
<cartes> 아호.. 어른되도 욕먹나영
<yemharc> 전 욕을 안 먹기 위해서 운동을 안합니다 (두둥)
<cartes> 저는 건강하기 위해서 걷기, 등산을 하져aa
<cartes> 본격적인 운동들은 하나도 안함 두둗ㅇ
<imsu> yemharc: 형명하시다고 하기엔;; ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 체중변동이 없어서 '나 괜찮은거 같아'하고 모든걸 중단..........
<imsu> 헙헙
<yemharc> 고등학교 2학년 이래로 키와 몸무게 변동이 없네요
<imsu> 전 이미 몸무게가 키를 넘어서서 ;; ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 리눅스만 잘하면 되져머
<imsu> yemharc: 전;;;; 고3 수능 끝나고 한달만에 12Kg 쪄서;; 아직도 이러고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 키 169~170사이에 몸무게 50~식사량에 따라 53 사이로 고정....
<cartes> 흠냥
<imsu> yemharc: 마르셨군용 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> cartes: 리눅스도 못하는 전 어쩝니깡 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큰일이군 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 다들 말랐다고 하는데 저 자신은 잘 모르겠군요
<jincreator> yemharc 전 고등학교 입학과 동시에 성장이 멈췄습니다.
<yemharc> 뭣보다 저보다 말라 비틀어진(!!) 친구가 있어서.......
<imsu> 헉헉;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> jincreator // 저는 저 키가 고1때 20cm나 커서 저거랍니다 OTL
<cartes> 루저루저!
<cartes> 오잉오잉
<cartes> (퍽!)
<yemharc> 난 폭팔적인 성장을 이루었지! 근데 루저더군!
<yemharc> (털썩)
<cartes> 아 홍대녀 왜 그런발언을해가꼬
<cartes> ...
<jincreator> 전 신체검사에서 고1, 고2, 고3, 대1 모두 키는 똑같고 몸무게만 늘더군요. T.T
<yemharc> imsu 2011년 04월 24일 16시 24분 43초  cartes: 리눅스도 못하는 전 어쩝니깡 ㅎㅎ    <- 거짓말은 좋지 않아요
<yemharc> jincreator // 체중관리는 PC로 하는겁니다
<jincreator> ???
<yemharc> 머리로 열량을 소비해서 지방을 활활.......
<yemharc> 소중한 단백질은 몸을 위해 양보하고 지방을 태워 머리를 굴리고 그로 인해 여유가 생긴 단백질 공급용 군자금으로는 담배를 (........)
<jincreator> 지방을 성장호르몬으로 바꾸는 것이야말로 최고의 연금술이지요!
<yemharc> 몸은 언제나 그걸 하고 있습니다. 다만 등가교환 하기에는 수지가 너무 안맞아서 티가 안나는거지요 :)
<imsu>  drake_kr 끝났습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아.. 우리 귀염둥이들 하나도 모르넹 낼이 시험인데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎ
<drake_kr> 샤워하고 나가서 대충 도착하면 8시쯤 될듯 싶네요
<drake_kr> 성북역 근처 어디쯤 가면 될지 말씀좀
<imsu> drake_kr: 엄;; 저도 빠듯하게 준비해야 8시..라서 천천히 오시는게 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 성북역으로 오실래요? 아니면 장위동으로 오실래요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 역으로 갈게요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걸어서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 미아삼거리에 괜찮은 고기집있는데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 창문여고?
<imsu> 채소나 야채 무한 리필.. 과일도 있고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니요 롯데 백화점 근처요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한 번 가 봤는데 괜찮더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음..
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 고기도 한 4~5000 원정도 했나? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> jincreator: 아까 인사드려서 생략 히히히
<drake_kr> 아아
<imsu> drake_kr: 야채나 이런거 싸드시는거 좋아하시면 거기 가도 괜찮을 듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 전 잘 안 싸먹는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저번에 가니까 오렌지랑 몇 개 있던데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 그래요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 성북역으로 콜콜 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 성북역에는 잘 아는데가 .. 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 일단 역근처 아니면 만나기가 애매해서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 천천히 준비하세요 ㅋㅋ 저도 마무리 하고 그러면 시간 좀 걸릴듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 일단 씻고 성북역으로 출발할게요
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그나저나 icecube님은 누구에요?
<drake_kr> 포럼에서 싸울뻔 했네요
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4967
<imsu> 저도 잘.... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 재밌는 글이네요 ㅋㅋ 시간이 없어서 담에 읽어야 겠따 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> leehyunin, 하이요
<leehyunin> cartes, 안녕하세요
<cartes> what's up
<leehyunin> 갓 설치한 Diaspora*의 문제를 해결하기 위해 이리저리 알아보고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 으아우으아....OTL
<cartes> 교과서적인 말투의 현인님
<cartes> ^_^
<yemharc> cartes // ?
<yemharc> 뭔가 재밌는 대화라도 있었던가가요?
<cartes> 아녀
<cartes> 오픈소스 포럼 4차때 만나봤어요
<cartes> 뵜어요*
<yemharc> 아하
<cartes> 뵜어요가 존댓말이져
<yemharc> 네
<jincreator> 응? 4차때 cartes님과 현인님 모두 오셨던 건가요?
<leehyunin> 지난 수요일 토론회에 참석했습니다.
<leehyunin> 그런데 모두 이름과 다른 대화명을 써서 어느분들이신지 모르겠습니다, 하하
<cartes> jincreator, 저 갔었는데 우연히 현인님 옆에 앉게되었죠^.^
<cartes> teehee!
<jincreator> 근데 현인님이 누구신지 기억이 안나요...^^;
<cartes> jincreator님도 오셨어요?
<cartes> 그때?
<jincreator> 네.
<jincreator> 조금 늦었지요.
<leehyunin> 머릿수가 많다보니 같은 상에 앉지 않았다면 통성명하기 힘들었죠 하하
<leehyunin> 어제 Firefox 4 서울 파티도 그렇고 돌아다니면서 용기내어 대화를 시작하지 않으면 후회하더라고요, 하하
<yemharc> 불여우양 파티가 어제였나요?
<leehyunin> 네 맞습니다
<leehyunin> 혹시 Diaspora handle 가진 분 있다면, 실례가 되지 않는다면 share 할 수 있을까요?
<cartes> "실례가 되지 않는다면" 저도 이런말투 배워야겠어요
<leehyunin> 사흘 삽질해서 동아리 서버에 자체 Diaspora*를 설치하는데 성공했는데 contact이 한 분도 없어서 의미가 없네요 엉엉
<leehyunin> 아니면 없더라도 관심 있는 분이 계시다면 http://net.recommeet.org 에서 하나 만들어 쓰실 수 있습니다.
<cartes> 전 다니는 학교가 없어서 동아리서버고 뭐고 없숨다
<cartes> 거실서버는 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> P3
<cartes> 800Mhz짜리
<jincreator> 이현민님, Firefox 4 서울 파티에서도 오셨었나요?
<leehyunin> 네 갔습니다, 하하! 인증 동영상도 있습니다! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTO9L4zXKos
<jincreator> 음...그럼 혹시 나에게 Firefox는 ~이다 선정 발표할 때 기억나세요?
<leehyunin> 네
<leehyunin> 기억합니다
<cartes> 뭘로 선택하셨어요?
<jincreator> 제가 그때 포스트잇 붙은 판 들고 있는 도우미였습니다.
<Seony> hi guys
<leehyunin> 와! 그랬군요! 하지만 무대위에 서있는 분의 얼굴을 식별하기에는 제가 너무 멀리 서있었어요 하하
<leehyunin> 저는 자랑거리다! 라고 적었었는데 아쉽게도 뽑히지 않았습니다.
<jincreator> 아, 그런가요? 지금 그 포스트잇 제가 가지고 있는데 한번 찾아볼게요 ^^
<jincreator> Seony 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Hi
<leehyunin> Hi
<Alsen> 안녕하세요~
<leehyunin> 와 그걸 다 가지고 계세요? 막연히 처분되리라 생각했는데 잘 쌓여있다니 신기합니다!
<Alsen> HIHI~
<leehyunin> 하지만 진짜 딱 자랑거리다! 와 이름과 제가 꾸리는 행사의 웹 주소 뿐이어서 그리 수고하실 가치는 없습니다.
<jincreator> 현민님, 찾았습니다. 자랑거리다! 이현민 http://recommeet.org 라고 써있네요.
<leehyunin> 와 하하
<jincreator> 원래 모질라 커뮤니티가 전세계적인 조직이다보니 런칭 자원 봉사자들이 활동하는 사이트가 있습니다.
<leehyunin> 참으로 고맙습니다. 그나저나 현'민'이 아니라 현'인' 인데 혹 잘못 적으신 건가요?
<leehyunin> 훌륭하네요! 그 사이트에 이런 자원들이 쌓여있나보군요! 역시 성공적인 사례에는 든든한 배경이 있군요!
<jincreator> 여기에 전 세계에서 일어난 런칭파티나 준비 과정에 대한 토의, 관련 자료가 올라왔는데 이번에는 포스트잇을 올려보려고요.
<leehyunin> 훌륭하네요.
<jincreator> 이현'인'이시군요! 어디에도 없는 m을 보았을까요^^;
<leehyunin> 하하하
<jincreator> 근데 영어로 "잉여력 증감제"같은 건 뭐라고 번역해서 올려야 할까요 ^^;
<leehyunin> 그나저나 서로 체크인하는게 참 흥미로웠어요 처음 접한게 다음 커뮤니케이션이 사내 직원들을 위해 했던 행사에 대한 블로그 글을 볼 때였는데
<leehyunin> 참 흥미로웠어요
<leehyunin> 음 증감제라면 역할이 잉여력을 증가시킬 수도 있고 감소시킬 수도 있다는 뜻인가요?
<jincreator> 제 기억에는 탭 기능을 통해 **한 사이트들을 왔다갔다 하기가 쉬워서 그렇게 썼다고 선정되신 분이 말씀하셨습니다 -.-;
<jincreator> 그러니 증가로 봐야겠지요.
<jincreator> 참, 올려주신 인증 동영상이 헬륨 가스 마시고 말하기인것 같은데요,
<jincreator> 파티 모두 끝나고 자원봉사자들끼리 모여 남은 풍선 헬륨 마시기 놀이를 했습니다.
<jincreator> 특히 은색 FIREFOX 글자 풍선은 헬륨이 많아서...(이하 생략)
<leehyunin> 푸하하 참으로 재밌었겠어요
<leehyunin> 풍선을 두개만 챙긴걸 참 후회했었어요.
<leehyunin> Firefox 4 서울 파티 자원자 모집하는 트윗을 목격하고 자원할까 생각했는데. 잊고있었더니 어느새 파티가 열린다는 트윗이 떴더군요 하하
<jincreator> 한국 모질라 커뮤니티 운영자이신 윤석찬님의 변조된 목소리가 가장 웃겼습니다.
<jincreator> 파티 날짜가 처음에는 4월 중순쯤이었다가 4월 말~5월 초로 연기했었는데 모질라측에서 개발자분들이 23/24일밖에 안된다고 해서 급히 준비하게 되었습니다.
<leehyunin> 아 그 두분이요? 두분을 초대하는 일이 굉장히 가치있나보네요.
<leehyunin> 아무튼 참 즐거웠습니다. 쉽지 않은 방문이었을 그 두 개발자를 체크인했어야 했는데 아쉽습니다, 하하!
<jincreator> 즐거우셨다니 기쁩니다. 개발자분들의 경우 계속 주변의 다른 분들이 영어로 말을 거시더라요.
<Seony> 영어 하니까 갑자기 4년 전에 쓴 에세이가 생각나서 읽어봤는데... 완전 엉터리로 써서 지금 보니까 참 챙피스럽네요...
<jincreator> 그래도 미국에서 거주하시는 분인데 저보다는 한참 높으실텐데요.
<Seony> 읽는 거랑 쓰는 거랑 완전 천지차이라서... ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 전 MS Office 2010으로 숙제하면 빨간줄이 장난 아니게 많이 생깁니다.
<Seony> 전에 jincreator님 영어챗하는거 봤는데 저보다 더 잘쓰시던데요...
<jincreator> 다행히 요즘 맞춤법 검사기는 성능이 굉장해서 다 고쳐주더군요.
<jincreator> 결국 만점나왔지요.
<jincreator> 아니, 그게 무슨 소리인가요?
<jincreator> 지나친 겸손은 자제하셔야죠...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 영어를 잘 못하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<leehyunin> 훈훈한 대화네요.
<Seony> 근데 그 MS-Word의 문법기능은, 수동태는 무조건 빨간 줄이더라구요. ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 저도 미국에 3년정도 살아서 영어라면 별로 부끄럽지않습니다..
<Seony> 오... 3년이면 꽤 잘하시겠네요...
<cartes> 일상대화는 괜찮은데, 책읽을때 모르는 단어가 많이 나와용..
<cartes> 공부를 아직 덜해서 그런가봐용
<Seony> 그건 현지인 아니고서는 어쩔 수 없어요.
<Seony> 1.5세들도 그러는데요 뭐...
<Seony> 신문의 경우는, 교육 제대로 안받은 애들은 읽지도 못해요..
<cartes> k-12 학교교육이 부족해서 제가 아무래도 그런거 같아요
<Seony> 유학으로 갔다오신 거에요?
<cartes> 유학두 갔다오구
<cartes> 부모님 직장으루 옮겨다니기두 하구 그랬어염
<Seony> 미국 이민와서 20년 30년 사는 한국사람들 보면 영어 못하는 사람 많잖아요, 아니 거의 대부분이죠. 근데 그분들이 영어를 못하는 이유는, 제가볼 땐 미국에서 학교를 다니지 않아서 그랬다고 봐요.
<cartes> 그래서 그만큼 공부를 별도로 해야져
<Seony> 제가 나이 먹고 미국와서도 그나마 먹고살만큼 영어할 수 있는 건, 대학을 다니고 있기 때문이라고 생각하거든요.
<cartes> adult school이나 community college다니고
<cartes> 전 adult school다니고싶음
<Seony> 이 동네 adult school은 전부 할머니들만... ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 저는 영어얘기 안할래용
<cartes> 히히
<Seony> :)
<cartes> 괜히 말하다 자랑될까봐 걱정되기도 하고 못한다소리쪽으로 기울면
<Seony> 뭐 저는 못하니까... ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 그렇게 목숨걸었는데 아직도 못한다고 좌절할것같기도하고..
<Seony> 미국 살면서도 하루 24시간 중 영어로 말하는 시간이 1시간도 안되서요...
<cartes> 아 반성하세욧!
<cartes> 아..괜히말햇나
<cartes> 죄송해요
<cartes> 저같은경우는 기숙사에서 24시간 영어만 쓰고살았어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요.
<Seony> 저도 기숙사 같은데서 살았으면 좋겠는데...
<Seony> 와이프가 있으니 어쩔 수 없죠.
<cartes> 고등학교다닐때는
<Seony> 와이프가 영어를 못하니까 한국말을 쓸 수 밖에 없거든요...
<cartes> 실례가되지않는 발언이라면, 와이프를 많이 사랑해드리세요 ^^;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 무슨 말씀인지 잘 알고있어요.
<cartes> 외로울수도있자나요
<cartes> 이국땅인데
<cartes> 그래도 하와이사신다고 들은것 같은데 거기는 동양인 많이 살아서 않외롭겟어요
<Seony> 네... 게다가 벌써 4년차 되가니까 왠만큼 적응이 되서 이젠 많이 괜찮아요.
<Seony> 여기는 동양인이 많이 사는 정도가 아니라 그냥 asia 같은 동네라...
<cartes> 저는 writing IBT에서 30점만점 맞은적도있어요..
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요... 저는 economic professor가 grammar problem이라고 점수 팍팍 깎았는데.. ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 으으 무섭져
<Seony> 백인 할머니였는데, 유학생인거 알면서... 좀 그랬어요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> writing 참 지독하게 시켜여 미국교수들
<Seony> 그렇다고 grammar problem 있다고 교정해주는 것도 아니면서...
<cartes> 이제 교정해줄때는 지낫다는거죠
<cartes> 교육의 완성시기니까
<cartes> 성인이면 writing center가서 도움을 받던지, 작문 강사님,조교님께 가서 공손히 여쭙던지
<Seony> 음... 하긴 esl 다 끝냈을 시기였으니...
<Seony> 학교에 writing correction 해주는 애들이 있낀 있었는데 한 번도 안가봤어요.
<Seony> 영어도 못하면서 자존심만 쎄서 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 냉정하지만 그게 사회/성인의 법칙이라고 대학교 선생님들이 강조하셔서..
<cartes> 저도 영어얘기만 나오면 울컥함
<cartes> 컴플렉스
<cartes> 아..영어영어
<cartes> 저 한글책 지금읽고있음..
<ndsin> 먹는건가요 우걱우걱
<Seony> 근데 뉴욕 타임즈나 기타 영자신문은 아직도 독해가 안되요...
<Seony> 신문은 왜이리 어려운건지...
<cartes> 편입영어시험이랑 SAT봐야하는주제에 아직도 한긁책읽고있다니..
<Seony> SAT면... 아직 나이가 20대 초반이신가보군요
<cartes> 네에;;
<Seony> 음... 저랑 띠동갑쯤 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 헉
<cartes> 무슨띠세요? ^^;
<Seony> 말띠요
<cartes> 아.. 잘 모르는 조디악임둥..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 이력서 제출 완료 ㅎ1
<cartes> 축하애요! Alsen님 ^^
<Alsen> 허.. 이걸로 뭐 축하까지야;;
<Alsen> 한 100번은 써봐야~ 좀 썼구나 하는 정도인걸요
<cartes> 휴우 취업이 힘들긴 힘들군여;
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes>  
<cartes> 왠지 제 채팅로그가 부끄러워서 밀어올려봤습니다...ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 로그는 인터넷에 남습니다...^^
<Alsen> Clear Text 하시면 될 것을 ㅋ
<Alsen> 밖에 엄청 춥네요
<Alsen> 천안쪽은 비온다는게 서울 강남은 비가 안와요
<Alsen> 다른 지역 비오시는 지역 있나요??
<Alsen> 하이하이
<yemharc> 어느샌가 연결이 끊겨 있었군요
<Alsen> 제가 끊었어요
<yemharc> 테더링은 아직 불안불안 하네요
<yemharc> 음? alsen님 방 권한 있으셨던가요?
<Alsen> 아뇨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 웃자고 던진 말에 그러시면 제가 어쩔줄 모르자나요;;;
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇa...
<yemharc> 농담을 농담으로 잘 못받는지라;; (심각하단건 아니에요)
<Alsen> 개콘 볼때 웃음이 없나요??
<yemharc> 어느쪽인가 하면 그렇게 잘 웃는 편은 아니네요
<yemharc> 제가 웃는 코너는 대부분 장수코너가 될 정도니 (...)
<Alsen> 웃음이 없어지는 것은 그만큼 어른이 되어 간다는 것이래요
<Alsen> 많이 웃으세요 그만한 보약도 없다자나요
<yemharc> 우와 싫어요 그런거 ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 저도 피터패니즘이 있어서 자주 웃고 다녀요
<Alsen> 얼굴은 타이슨이지만;;
<yemharc> 타이슨패닉 (어?!)
<Alsen> 마이클타이슨
<Alsen> 핵주먹
<yemharc> 그러고 보면 그분 요즘은 뭐하나요 (....(
<Alsen> 손주키우겠죠
<yemharc> (' x(ㅇ==(+_+ㅇ)  아직도 이러고 계시진 않을테고
<Alsen> 지금은 은퇴했겠죠..
<Alsen> 나이가 나이인지라
<Alsen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC5lFMu2Qak&feature=player_embedded
<yemharc> 우잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저 비싼걸ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 내일 또 새로운 월요일 시작하려면 자야 하지 않나요?
<yemharc> 그렇긴 한데 제 회사는 출근시간이 조금 늦어서요
<Alsen> 저야 원체 뛰어난 백수라서 상관없다지만, 현업에 종사하면 일찍일찍 쉬어야 한다죠
<yemharc> 9시 30분까지인데 집에서 천천히 걸어가도 20분 거리인지라 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> IT부터는 10시 출근이 기본이라죠
<yemharc> 그게 꼭 그렇지도 않더라구요
<Alsen> 야근, 철야가 있기 떄문
<yemharc> 10시 출근은 온라인게임쪽이 좀 많고
<Alsen> 리눅스 담당자도 그렇게 출근해요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 보통은 9시 쯤으로 잡는데 지역에 따라 교통량 많고 그러면 일부러 늦게 잡더군요
<Alsen> 제 친구가 그렇게 출근;; 출근해서 하는 일 담배 한대 빨면서 녹즙마시고 웹서핑하다가 점심먹으러 감.. = ㅅ=
<yemharc> 우잌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 무려 녹즙 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 오후에는 유투브 좀 보면서 쉬다가 3시쯤에 작업시작;;
<yemharc> 그리고 야근트리군요
<Alsen> 요즘은 일이 바빠서 야근이 잦지만 일없으면 그렇게 있다가 사내동료들과 6시에 퇴근해서 술집으로 ㄱㄱ
<yemharc> 전 오후 4시까지 일 끝내버리고 퇴근시간 되면 가차없이 떠납니다
<yemharc> ...허나 그럼에도 일거리가 날아오고 야근하고 orz
<Alsen> 최고는 사무실 내에서 일을 끝내는 것이지만 그게 안되면 집에까지 일을 들고 오게되면 @#%#@%!$
<Alsen> 내일 집에서 강남역까지 자전거 타고 가볼까 하는 부푼 꿈을 꾸고 있어요
<yemharc> 댁이 어디신데요?
<Alsen> 일원동이요
<Alsen> 강남구 일원동
<yemharc> 그정도 거리면 부푼 꿈 까지야;;
<Alsen> 자전거가 익숙치 않아서요;;
<yemharc> 되려 운동삼아 다니기 좋은정도 아닌가요
<yemharc> 아하
<Alsen> 그러기에는 제 궁뎅이가 버텨주지 못해서리;;
<yemharc> 이건 만약의 이야기입니다만
<yemharc> 우리나라의 경우에 자전거 관련 법규가 따로 없기 때문에
<yemharc> 인도에서 사람을 들이받아 다치게 했을 경우, 상대가 소송걸면 자동차 사고와 취급이 똑같습니다 (...)
<Alsen> 그건 맞죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 자전차라고 명기되어 있어요
<yemharc> 그래서 자전거 오래 탄 분들은 '차라리 차도에서 차랑 같이 다녀라' 라고 하시죠
<Alsen> 전차임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 차 들이받으면 우그러지나요
<Alsen> 맞아요 저도 차도로 가는 경우도 있다죠
<Alsen> 한번 박아 봤는데 쇼바가 있어서 그런지 그정도는 아니고
<Alsen> 더구나 미연에 그걸 보고 어느정도 감속을 해서 그렇지는 않아요
<yemharc> 전 고등학생때 많이 타고 다녔는데, 되려 자기를 차 1대로 생각하고 차랑 같이 움직여 버리면 되려 안전하더군요. 빵빵대긴 하지만요 (...)
<Alsen> 빵빵대면 저도 띵띵~ 벨 울려요 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 어차피 차는 자전차 치는 순간 피해정도가 다르기 때문에 손해라는 점을 알죠
<yemharc> 그야 그렇죠
<Alsen> 코스 정했어요, 한강자전거도로를 통해서 삼성역까지 간담에 강남역까지 쭈욱~
<yemharc> 다만 뭐... 자전거 중에도 몸값이 높은 분들은 계신지라...
<Alsen> 아 오르막이 있던것 같았는데;; 오르막이 걱정;
<Alsen> 전 중고이기 때문에 막자전거 임
<yemharc> 오르막이야 뭐, 적당히 기어 올리고 설렁설렁 가면 되는거죠
<Alsen> 기어를 내려야죠...
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 보통은 막차죠 (...)
<Alsen> 근데 제가 200만짜리 자전거 학교에서 타봤는데
<yemharc> 기어를 내리면 힘들지 않나요 (...)
<Alsen> 그닥 좋은거 잘 모르겠어요
<Alsen> 라이딩을 해봐야 알정도?
<yemharc> 너무 올려도 헛발질만 하겠지만서도
<Alsen> 속력안내면 잘 몰라요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 기어를 내리는게 1단이 된다는 거 아닌가요?
<Alsen> 기어를 올리는게 4~5단이 되는거고
<yemharc> 제가 제일 비싸게 타본게 자전거 좋아하던 기숙사 룸메이트가 튜닝한 82만원짜리군요
<yemharc> 그렇지요
<Alsen> 전 지금 알톤 R7이어도 감지덕지 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 경제활동하면 꼭 사겠어요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 기어가 낮으면 출력이 오르고 연비가 떨어지고
<Alsen> 차체가 이뻐요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 알톤R7이라.... 제가 고딩때 쓰던건 알톤2.0이었던가 그래요
<Alsen> 제가 지금 알로빅스 300 07년형
<yemharc> 그당시 21만원이었던가...
<Alsen> 무게가 13키로정도인데.. 10키로때로 들어왔음 좋겠어요 너무 무거워요
<yemharc> 13kg.... 역시 막차는 시대가 지나도 크게 차이 안나는군요. 제가 쓰던 2.0은 12kg이었죠
<Alsen> 오 1키로 차이 크죠 ㅋ
<Alsen> 속도계 달고 싶은데 돈이 없어서;;
<yemharc> 속도계는 달아봐야 허세더군요
<Alsen> 아! 강남역에 사람이 많을텐데.. 자전거 타는게 과연 좋으려나;;
<yemharc> 루트에 지하철도 들어가나요?
<Alsen> 무슨 말씀이신지;;
<yemharc> 자전거 채로 in subway라면 비추천이에요
<Alsen> 저도 그건 안해요 돈안들이려고 자전거 타려고 하는건데;;
<Alsen> 그럴바에 첨부터 그냥 대중교통 타고 말죠 자전거 방콕시키고
<yemharc> 그, 의외로 접이식 자전거도 괜찮은 선택입니다
<Alsen> 그건 여행갈때 장만해야죠;;
<Alsen> 접이식은 충돌시 피해가 커요
<yemharc> 여행갈때 접이식은....;;
<Alsen> 프레임자체가 힘의 분배가 용이하지 않아서;;
<yemharc> 자전거 여행에서 제일 중요한건 무게도 뭣도 아니고 내구성이죠
<Alsen> 무게인데..
<Alsen> 유럽자전거여행이라는 가정하에
<Alsen> 하다못해 국토횡단시에도 무게 무시 못해요;;
<yemharc> 무게의 경우에는 딱히 문제가 안되는게, 철제 프레임이 아닌 다음에야 다들 그게 그거라서요
<Alsen> 무게가 적다는건 그만큼 잘 나간다는 뜻; 그리고 물건실을때도 저렴하구요
<yemharc> 물건 경우에는...
<Alsen> 좋은건 좋더군요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음... 그거 이름이 뭐더라.......
<Alsen> 10키로 이상과 미만일때 가격차이가 있어요 화물에서;;
<yemharc> 본지가 오래됐네...
<yemharc> 여행용 자전거중에 좀 유명한 녀석이었는데
<yemharc> 그거 경우에는 애초에 적재량을 염두에 두고 내구성이랑 뭐랑 하다보니 철제프레임을 쓰고 무게도 상당히 나갔었거든요
<yemharc> 다만 적재 부분에서 좀 설계가 특이했던게
<yemharc> 보통은 안장 뒤쪽에 프레임을 연결해서 적재하는걸 생각하는데, 그 물건은 바이크 좌/우에 고정 dock을 달아서 여행용 트렁크를 매달 수 있게 설계되어 있었죠
<Alsen> 아..
<Alsen> 이름 생각안남;;
<yemharc> 저도 잘;;
<Alsen> 패스~ ;;;
<yemharc> 뭣보다 본게 고딩때인데다가 결정적으로 '내 마음속의 자전거'라는 만화책에서 본거라 (두둥!)
<yemharc> (만화책이지만 실제 물건들을 그대로 가져다 쓰기때문에 허구성은 없습니다)
<Alsen> 저는 무조건 GTO입니다 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그런데 뭐, 국내에서 자전거 관련해서는 http://www.wildbike.co.kr/ 여기만 가봐도 알 수 있는거니...
<Alsen> 산악자전거;;
<Alsen> 별로 산타고 싶은 맘은 ;;
<Alsen> 산은 두 다리로 걸어야 맛
<Alsen> 5.5km 25분 코스..
<Alsen> 이대로 되면 차보다 빠른데;;
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-16
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> hi
<imsu> Seony, 혹시 나모 였나 나노 였나 웹 에디터 가지고 계세요?
<Seony> 나모 웹에디터?
<imsu> 정품으로 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 그거 옛날거 아냐?
<imsu> 네
<Seony>  그건 너무 오래되서 없는데. 아주아주아주 옜날에 있었는데 지웠어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<hello> 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<hello> 넷북에 해킨토시 설치 해보려다... 계속 실패만 해서 우분투로 넘어 왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<hello> 우분투 만세!!!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 어서오세요
<imsu> hello, 어서옵숑~!~!
<hello> 사실.. 예전부터 우분투 써보기는 했지만, gma950이 안잡혀서요. ㅋㅋ
<hello> 이번에 해결법 알아내서 잘 쓰고 있습니당 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> gma 가 머에염? ㅋㅋ
<hello> intel 내장 그래픽카드요 ㅎㅎ
<hello> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%9D%B8%ED%85%94_GMA
<imsu> 아하~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz03> 임수옹 저 스파라면 먹어요~~
<Mait_> 여러분 글꼴 설정은 어떻게 하고 쓰시는지요.
<Mait_> 기본 설정으로 쓰시는지 설정 파일 편집해서 사용하시는지 궁금하네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-17
<grr> 국내도 아이패드3 정발하네요
<imsu> Seony, 계십니까?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 보내주신 메일 확인해봤는데요~
<imsu> 순서는 크게 중요하지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 그래? 근데 걔네들은 BFS로 길을 찾아가는 알고리즘이잔하..
<imsu> 결국 다 돌다보면 최대플로우 양이 계산되어가게 되어있는데 ;;
<Seony> 아... 최대플로우의 양은 결국 같은 값이 나오게 되어있는거구나..
<bluedusk> imsu, 굳모닝
<Seony> 어쩐지 숙제하다보니 계속 답이 같은 걸로 나오긴 하더라...
<Seony> 그럼 총용량이랑 단절은?
<imsu> bluedusk, 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 아니, 일단은 3번째 페이지부터 봐줘.
<Seony> 왜 답이 e인건지..
<imsu> 답이 e 라니용?
<Seony> 3번째 페이지 봤어?
<imsu> sp
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 잠시만.
<Seony> 교과서에서는, e가 맥시멈이라고 하거든.
<Seony> Maximum flow라고 하는데, 왜 그게 e인건지 이해가 잘 안가.
<Seony> 아... 내가 설명을 잘못했구나... 보기가 a,b,c,d,e가 아니라, a->b->c->d->e의 순서대로 진행되는 건데,
<Seony> f에서 더 이상 갈데가 없으니 e가 맥시멈이다. 그렇게 설명하고 있어.
<imsu> 네 저도 이책 가지고 있어요~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한글번역판?
<imsu> ㅇ
<imsu> 넹
<Seony> 울 교수가 학기 첫날 뭐라 그랬냐면,
<Seony> "이 책 존내 어렵다. 그러니까 만약에 이해가 안가면 그냥 넘어가라"
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설명이 잘 되어 있는거 같던데~
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 책에 수학적인게 좀 많이 들어가서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 좀 많이 들어갔지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러니까 암튼, 내가 궁금한 건 왜 e가 맥시멈이냐...
<imsu> 바이블 같은 느낌~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 더이상 보낼데가 없으니깐요~
<Seony> 그럼 길 따라 쭉 다니다가, 더 이상 보낼데가 없으면 그게 최대가 되는 거야?
<imsu> 너무 간단하게 대답햇나~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 숫자로만 봐서는 d가 더 많아보이잖아..
<imsu> 음 이건요
<imsu> 왼쪽 그림이 중요한게 아니라
<imsu> 오른쪽 그림이 중요해요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 아... 그렇게 말하니까 이해가 되네
<imsu> 오른쪽 그림을 보시면 더이상 못보네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그리고 당연히 e가 맥시멈이네
<imsu> 최대용량이 꽉 찾거든요;;
<imsu> 넹
<Seony> ㅇㅋ. 그러면,
<Seony> 첫번째 질문으로 되돌아가서,
<Seony> 총 용량이 31이라는 건 어떻게 나오는 거야?
<imsu> 총용량이 30 ?
<Seony> 총 capacity가 31이라는데, 대체 어떻게 계산하는 건지 이해가 안가서..
<imsu> 간만에 봤더니 또 까묵었네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잠시만요
<Seony> 최대 플로우 19는 그림갖구 머리 싸매니까 대충 어떻게 계산해내는 건지 알겠는데, capacity는 이해가 안가네..
<imsu> 30 맞아요?
<Seony> 확실하지는 않은데, 어디서 저 계산대로 풀어논걸 봤어.
<imsu> 아닐텐데 ;;
<Seony> 아 41인가
<Seony> 아니구나..
<Seony> 내가 이해를 못하고 있는 상태에서 풀어논걸 봤으니, 내가 잘못 적용해서 푼걸수도 있어
<imsu> 아닐걸요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> c(S,T) 계산에 의해 달라지는데 ;;
<Seony> 근데 최대플로우라는 게, 결국은 t 양 옆의 숫자만 더해주면 나오는거 맞지?
<imsu> 네 플로우 보존 법칙에 의해서
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 그럼 Capacity를 어떻게 계산하는지 알면 될 거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그냥 용량이에요 얼마나 많이 보낼수 있는가;; 물리적으로 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그 때 그 때 달라지죵 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 너가 계산한 건 어떻게 하는지 좀 알려줘. 아마 내가 틀린 거 같아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> S 와 T 를 어는 vertex 에서 정의하느냐에 따라 달라질걸요~
<Seony> 일단 저 예제를 기준으로..
<imsu> 책에 나와 있는건데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> d 를 보세요
<Seony> 잉? 진짜? 내가 책 수십번도 더 봤는데..
<imsu> S = { s, v1, v2} , T = { v3, v4, t} 일 때 c(S,T) = 26
<imsu> 네트워크과 관련해서 Tx , Rx 로 나뉘어 지는거랑 똑같다고 보시면 되욤
<imsu> S 에서 T 로 얼마나 보낼 수 있느냐 ~ ;;
<imsu> 머 이런거라고 생각하면 될거 같은데 ;;;
<Seony> 그럼 경로가 어떻게 되는 거야?
<Seony> s->v1->v2->v3->v4->t인거야?
<imsu> 경로라기 보다는 집합이죠
<imsu> 노노
<imsu> s , v1, v2 가 하나의 집합이에요
<imsu> 음;; 예를 들면 각 가정의 하수 배출량을 계산할 때
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 각각의 v1 v2, ~~~~~ 기타 등등 각 가정을 모두 출발지로 보는거죵
<Seony> 그럼, 내가 궁금한 건 26이라는 숫자가, 뭐뭐를 더해서 나온 거야?
<imsu> 12 + 14
<imsu> 왜냐면 S 에서 T 로가는건 12 하고 14 밖에 없잖아요
<imsu> 그래서 두개 더하면 14
<imsu> 26
<Seony> v1-v3이랑 v2-v4, 그러니까 서로 집합간 연결점인거네
<imsu> 최대 용량 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 거기서 v2 -> v2 는 계산 안된게 다시 안보내면 되니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 이렇게 보면 되나?
<Seony> 근데 저 첫번째 예제에서는,
<imsu> v3 -> v2
<Seony> 집합을 {s, v2, v4}, {v1, v3, t}로 보는 거야.
<Seony> 그러면 결국 저 경우는 모든 이동경로를 다 더해야하는거네
<imsu> 그럼 31 맞네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> v2-v3은 반대방향이라서 포함 안하는 거고?
<imsu> 16 + 4 + 7 + 4
<imsu> 네 그건 역플로우
<Seony> 오케. 이해했어. 그러면,
<imsu> 시작점과 종점으로 보시면 되요
<Seony> 최소단절을 긋는 기준은 뭐야?
<imsu> 긋는 기준이라;;
<imsu> 그냥 아무거나 긋는건데
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐...
<imsu> 자기가 계산하고 싶은거데로
<imsu> 한마디로 스타팅 포인트를 어디로 둘거냐는건데
<Seony> 음... 내가 다른 예제를 보여줄께 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-04-16at9.31.22PM.png
<Seony> 이 그림을 보면 최소단절이 그어져있는데, 원래 그어져있는 건 아니고,
<Seony> 최소단절이 뭐냐는 게 질문이거든. 그래서 내가 저렇게 그은 건데,
<Seony> 내가 준 pdf파일의 첫번째 문제의 경우는,
<imsu> 제가 이해한건 그래요 최소단절은 내부적으로 복잡한 네트워크를 s,t 로 간단하게 구분한다.
<Seony> 집합을 {s, v2, v4}, {v1, v3, t} 이렇게 미리 문제로 주어주니까 쉽게 그었는데, 이건 아예 주어진 게 없거든..
<Seony> 음... 그러면, v2-v3은 역방향이라 상쇄가 되는 건 맞는거지?
<imsu> 아 최소단절;;
<imsu> 아까 저렇게 그은게 단절이잖아요
<imsu> 그 단절중 최소인거 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러면 4가 되는 거야? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아니요
<imsu> 용량 계산하였잖아요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그 용량 계산한것 중에 최소가 되게 자르는거 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맞나;;
<imsu> 이건 좀 헷갈리네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 최소가 되게 자른다...
<imsu> 이건 저도 잘;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이해해볼게요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ ㅇㅋ.
<Seony> 그러면, v2-v3은 역방향이라 상쇄가 되는 건 맞는거지?
<Seony> 아... 말이 더 어렵네. 상쇄..
<Seony> 내가 상쇄라는 말을 자주 쓰는데, 여기서 쓰니까 더 모르겠네
<imsu> 상쇄라기 보댜는
<imsu> v3 에서 v2 로 보낼 수 있는 방향이잖아요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그니까 해당사항 없죠
<imsu> 네트워크는 S->T 로 보내는게 순방향이잖아요
<imsu> 순방향의 용량을 계산하는건데
<Seony> 그 알고리즘 책에서 "상쇄"라는 말이 나오는데, 저 보기에서 상쇄가 뭔지 물어보는 문제가 나오거든..
<imsu> 저건 역방향이라
<imsu> 아 그래요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 혹시 메일 보내주신거 내용에 나오나요?
<Seony> 니가 갖고있는 책에서 문제 26.2-3 봐바
<Seony> 내가 보는 거랑 똑같은 문제일거야
<Seony> 이제 동적프로그래밍 수업만 마치면, 이번학기 알고리듬 클래스는 끝이다...
<Seony> 시험이 더 걱정돼..
<imsu> 그렇네요 상쇄가 나오네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그치? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러면 일단, 상쇄는 너도 모르는 부분인거 같으니까 지금 건너뛰고 마지막으로 하나만 더 물어볼께
<Seony> 에드몬드-카프 알고리즘이랑 포드-풀커슨이랑 다른 점은 뭐야?
<Seony> 내가 보니까 그냥 길따라 찾아댕기는 건 똑같은 거 같은데..
<imsu> 에드몬드 카프는 아직 안봤는데요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헛...
<Seony> 포드-풀커슨을 개량시킨 알고리즘이라거든... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 포드 풀커슨만 ;;; 수업 때 필요해서 ;;
<Seony> 그래봐야 소스 두세줄 더 들어간건데..
<Seony> 음... 그럼 일단 궁금한 건 다 배웠네. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 시간 내줘서 땡큐.
<imsu> 상쇄라는게
<imsu> 그 뭣이냐 그걸 뜻하는 거 같아요
<imsu> 방향에 따라서
<imsu> 저기 d 보시면
<imsu> v3 -> v2 가는게 원래 5 였나 그랬는데
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 다시 방향 제대로 가면서 아예 없어져 버린;;
<imsu> 그걸 뜻하는 용어인거 같은데요~
<Seony> ㅇㅋ. 내가 책을 좀 더 볼께.
<Seony> 아 마지막 하나 더
<Seony> 내가 보내준 PDF에 2번째 페이지
<Seony> 내가 그린거 맞게 그린 거야?
<imsu> ?
<imsu> 예제랑 똑같은거 아닝요?
<Seony> 아... 저 문제는 에드몬드-카프 알고리즘을 적용시켜야하는 문제니까 패스해야겠네
<Seony> 오케. 일단 그럼 궁금한 건 다 됐네...
<Seony> 내가 저번에 그 C언어 답 주면서 프로젝트 해야한다는거 있잖아...
<imsu> 시간이 나면 보겠으나;;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 학교 가서 애들한테 얘기해보니까, 열라 어려워서 못하겠대 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일단 좌표를 프로그래밍으로 어떻게 구현을 해야할지 답이 안나온대...
<Seony> 그러고보면 난 성공한듯. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 x,y 나누면 되지머;;ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 나누는거야 쉬운데, 그 나눈걸 갖구 길 따라댕기면서
<Seony> 지름길을 연결해야하거든..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 각 정점들간의 거리 배열로 집어 놓고 하면 편할텐데;;
<imsu> 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 일단 각 정점들간의 거리 먼저 계산했는데 저같은 경우는 ;;
<Seony> 한 정점이, 두개 세개 연결될 수 있거든..
<Seony> 최소신장트리 구현하는 거라서..
<imsu> 아~ 그거였나요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그걸 프림이랑 크루스칼 알고리즘 둘다 구현해야돼.
<Seony> 크루스칼은 나도 하루만에 구현햇는데, 프림은 아직도 답이 안나와
<imsu> 근데 일단 거리만 계산해 놓으면 n^2 이니까 나중에 더 편할텐데 ;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 거리 계산이야, 그냥 펑션 만들어서 돌리면 되는데,
<Seony> 나머지 정점을 탐색하고, 그 정점이랑 순환이 되는지 안되는지 여부도 파악해야해서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러니까,
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-04-16at9.50.14PM.png
<Seony> 이런 식이 아니라,
<imsu> 프림 알고리즘 드려요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모든 vertex 가 연결되어 있다고 생각하고 계산하면 되는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-04-16at9.51.05PM.png
<Seony> 이런 식으로..
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 1이랑 10은 3개의 정점이 연결되어있잖아...
<Seony> 근데, 단순히 그냥 연결이 되어있지 않은 정점만 따라다니다보면,
<Seony> 최종적으로는 5와 6이 연결이 안돼
<Seony> 어쨌든 중요한 점은, 일단 나는 해결을 했어 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다만 한 가지 문제는, 정점 100개짜리가 제대로 된 답이 안나와서 그렇지만.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 원래는 프림 알고리즘이 연결된 정점을 찾아서 하는 건데 저건 모든 점이 연결 되 어 있다고 생각해서 그냥 최소거리 구하면 되는거 아닌가요?
<imsu> 문제가 기억이 안나;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 암튼 그건 다음기회에 ~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오케.
<Seony> 암튼 오늘 고마워.
<Seony> 뭐 필요한 거 있어? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ??
<Seony> 나 아는 동생이 하와이로 신혼여행 와있거든.
<Seony> 그 편에 뭐 좀 보내줄까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아이맥은 너무 커서 안되겠지? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아이맥~!~!~!~!~!~~!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설겆이 하고 왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아이맥을 쓰고 싶긴한데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아옹;;;
<Seony> 딴거 뭐 필요한 거 있어? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Seony> 아 나 잠시 와이프 픽업하러... 한 15분 후에 올거야
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 아가씨가 필요해요
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<imsu> 글세요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 님
<imsu> 네~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 굽신굽신
<imsu> bluedusk, ??
<bluedusk> 저도 아가씨좀..;
<imsu> 나도 없는;;;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> hi
<grr> 어 아가씨 브로커 임수옹이시다ㅣ
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 아가씨 븛로커!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 노노 브로커
<imsu> breaker
<imsu> zz
<imsu> grr, 안녕하세요~
<Seony> imsu: 뭐 암튼 필요한 거 있어? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오셨나보네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 필요한게 너무 많아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래서 뭘 얘기해야할지 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내일 모레 중으로 얘기해 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 필요한 게 뭐가 그리 많은데?
<imsu> 일단 지갑을 얼마전에 잃어버렸고 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 흑흑
<Seony> 내가 봐서 지갑 하나 보내줄께
<imsu> 옹~!~!
<imsu> 안쓰시는걸로~!~!~! ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 사놓고 안쓰시는걸로~!~!~!~!!~!~
<imsu> 아니면 쓰시다 질리는걸로~!~!!~!
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지금 쓰고있는 건 너무 바래서 안돼 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이~ 그럼 새로 사실 필요까지는 없는데요;;
<Seony> 가죽크림으로 닦으면 된다던데, 그래도 너무 헌거야.
<Seony> 이번에 봐서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안쓰시는 물건 있으면 환영입니다만;; 구입을 하신다면야;; 제가 뭐 이쁜 구석도 없는데;;;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아는 동생 낼모레 쇼핑몰 구경시켜줄껀데,
<Seony> 그때 가서 보고 사줄께
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 노노노노~!~!
<imsu> 지갑없어도되요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러니까 암튼 가서 보고 결정할께
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네 안사시는 쪽으로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 걱정마. 사게되더라도 비싼 건 못사니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 누가 선물해준거 죄다 잃어버렸어요 그래서 안받을래요 ㅠ
<Seony> 시계도?
<imsu> 네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 헐
<Seony> 그럼 먹는걸로 해다줄까
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시계는 어디서 잃어버렸는지 기억도 안나요 ㅠ
<imsu> 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 할수없지.
<Seony> 원래 물건을 잘 잃어버리는갑네
<imsu> 술먹고 이럴 때 벗어놓는데 그 때 잃어버렸나 .ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 휴대폰 빼곤;; ㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu: Hi
<imsu> 휴대폰 안잃어버리는건 신기해요... 항상 방치해서 그런가 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<grr> 전파가 우리의 뇌를 이끕니다
<imsu> 지갑도 선물로 4번째 받은건데;; 또 잃어버렸어... ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 나중에 디아블로나 같이하게 디아블로 사줄까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그건 저를 폐인으로 만들겠다는 말씀? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 디아블로 3정도는 해주셔야
<imsu> 디아블로 돌아갈 pc 가 없네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ......
<bluedusk> 자 ㄲㄲ
<bluedusk> pc도 기증해줄 기세
<imsu> Seony, 그러고보면 아이맥이 제일 필요하네요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 디아블로를 위한 pc ㅋㅋ
<Seony> bluedusk: 벌써 놋북 두대 줬어요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한대는 안됨 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 놋북하드 하나 줏어야 하는데; ;ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래? IBM?
<imsu> 알아봐야징 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 그 때 부팅때 하드 불량이라고 메세지 뜬거같았어요
<Seony> 그거 원래 멀쩡하게 쓰던 건데...
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 하드불량...
<imsu> 부팅부터 안되더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 가져오면서 충격먹었나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 흐... 그럴수도
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-18
<Sunn> Seony님 혹시 계신가요..
<Sunn> 저, 제가 fsck 명령어 조작을 잘못한건지, 루트 파티션이 아작이 나버렸네요.
<Sunn> 라이브시디로 들어와보니 파티션 자체가 '알수 없음'으로 뜨는데, 이거 복구의 기회는 없는걸까요...??
<Sunn> 흑...
<Sunn> 이거 루트 파티션이 날라가버린건
<Sunn> 어떻게 수숩하죠...? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Sunn> .
<Sunn> home 파티션도...bin 파티션도... 스왑도.. 심지어
<Sunn> tmp도 살아있는데,
<Sunn> '/' 루트 파티션만
<Sunn> 아작이 나버리네요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<asdfkjasd> 안녕하세요
<asdfkjasd> 우분투 12.04 LTS 언제 나오나요?
<Sunn> cartes9님ㄴ..??
<Sunn> twinsenx님...??
<twinsenx> Sunn: 예...??
<Sunn> 앗, 죄송합니다 이제 봤네요.
<Sunn> 혹시, 파티션이 깨졌을 경우 복구할수있는 경우의 수에 대해 짐작해보실 수 있으신가요..??
<Sunn> twinsenx: 우분투 10.04 루트 파티션이 깨져버렸는데 참 난감하네요.^^;;;
<Sunn> wasikevin님 안녕하세요..^^;;
<Sunn> locofrank님 안녕하세요..^^
<locofrank> 안녕하세요
<Sunn> 혹시, 파티션이 깨졌을 경우 복구할수있는 경우의 수에 대해 짐작해보실 수 있으신가요..??
<Sunn> 우분투 10.04 루트 파티션이 깨져버렸는데 참 난감하네요.^^;;;
<locofrank> 흠
<locofrank> 저도 잘 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<Sunn> 예 감사합니다...^^
<locofrank> 혹시 http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<Sunn> 저 제가, 리눅스를 잘 몰라서 그러는데, 만약 운영체제 재설치 시에 홈 파티션을 그대로 쓸수 있을까요..??
<locofrank> 이런거 들어보셨나요.. 저걸로 혹시나 될지도
<locofrank> 네 그대로 사용하실 수 있어요
<locofrank> 통으로 설치하지 않고 /home을 다른 파티션으로 하시면
<locofrank> 재설치할때도 계속 유지할 수 있어요
<Sunn> 감사합니다.
<Sunn> ^^ 데이타는 항상 백업해서 유실될 일이 없는데,
<Sunn> 시스템이 날라가버리니 참 난감하네요.
<locofrank> 흠.. 보통 잘 안날라가는데 어떻게 그런 일이...
<locofrank> 저도 잘은 모르지만 제가 쓰면서 루트가 날라간 적은 없었거든요
<Sunn> 제가 fsck 명령어를 잘못 조작한거 같아요.
<locofrank> 그러시군요
<Sunn> 그러고 난다음에 재부팅 하니 루트파티션이 뾰로롱... ㅎㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 파일 시스템이 마운트된 상태에서 실행하셨나보네요
<Sunn> 아..! 그러네요..!!
<Sunn> 이거 혹시 살릴수 잇는 방법이 있을까요..?
<locofrank> 재설치가 가장 빠르실 것 같은데요 ㅠㅠ
<Sunn> 와, 왠지 그 답변이 참 감사하게 들리네요.
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<locofrank> home 디렉토리만 살리면 뭐 재설치야 금방이니까요. 설정이 귀찮은거죠
<Sunn> 예,
<Sunn> 시스템을 레이드로 쓰는게 안정적일까요..? 아님 rsync같은걸로 백업을 돌려놓는게 좋을까요..?
<locofrank> 어떤 용도로 사용하시는 시스템이신데요?
<Sunn> 개인용 컴퓨터에요.^^;;;
<Sunn> 근데, 시스템이 깨져버리니 아무것도 못하겠어요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<locofrank> 그럼 뭐 굳이 레이드나 알싱크 쓰실 필요가..
<locofrank> 데이터만 잘 보관하고 나머지는..
<Sunn> 데이타는 항상 Nas에 넣어놓거든요, 나스는 백업용 서버를 따로 하나 두고 있구요.
<locofrank> 그러시군요 그럼 뭐 시스템이야 날라가면 또..
<Sunn> 설치..ㅎㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 그게 싫으시다면 레이드가 가장 낫겠지요
<Sunn> 레이드를 고려해봐야 겠네요.ㅡㅡa
<locofrank> 네 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 호곡 디스커버리 채널 잠시 들여다보는 사이 많은 정보가 오갔군염. 파티션 나눌줄 몰라서 / 통째로 쓰구있어서 전혀 대화에 끼어들지도 못했겠지만ㅋ
<Sunn> ㅠㅠ 재설치하고 있어요. /home 파티션만 생존했습니다.
<Sunn> 아..치명타네요, 작업도중에 시스템이 날라가니 하루가 날라가네요.
<Sunn> 할것도 많은데.ㅠ.ㅠ
<Sunn> 메인보드에서 레이드가 지원이 안되면, 레이드카드를 꼽아야 겠죠..??
<locofrank> 네
<Sunn> 저의 우분투가 다 설치가 끝났다고 답변이 왔네요. 부팅의 시간이 되었습니다.
<Sunn> 앗, 그전에 파일 하나를 수정하고 가야겠군요.
<Sunn> 그럼 부팅하고 오겠습니다.
<twinsenx> 헉; 담배를 공장에 두고 왔.. 지금 담배와 나랑 거리는 50킬로미터.. 너무 멀..
<twinsenx> 좌절.. 리부팅을 가장한 시스템 종료 /rebot shotdown
<Sunn> 부팅하다, grub rescue인가, 뜨는데
<Sunn> 제가 부트 파일을....첫번째 파티션에 넣지 않고, 4번째정도 되는 파티션에 넣었는데
<Sunn> 그래서 그런걸까요...??
<Sunn> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Sunn> 에혀....ㅡ.ㅡ 시스템이 초기화가 되부렸네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-19
<autowiz05> 옵티머스 패드 LTE 샀어요~~
<autowiz05> 강매 비슷하게 당했지만서두.. T.T
<ihavnoth> autowiz03:  얼매나 하나요?
<autowiz05> 한달 4.5만원 으로 2년
<autowiz05> 기기값은 52만원 정도 였던듯 하네요
<autowiz05> 요금제는 3GB LTE
<razGon_WEB> 안녕하세요?
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<razGon_WEB> cartes9: 비가오는 오후입니다.
<razGon_WEB> 잠오네요...아웅.
<cartes9> 아 오늘 오후에 비오나요?
<cartes9> 엄밀히 오후이기는한데
<cartes9> 비가오는지는몰랐네요
<razGon_WEB> 비가 오다가 멈추었네요.
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<cartes9> 지역이 어디세요?
<razGon_WEB> 방금까지 왔는데 말이죠...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_WEB> 광주입니다.
<cartes9> 목포옆에 광주요?
<razGon_WEB> 예 전라도 광주입니다.
<autowiz05> 수아파파 님 오랜만에 뵈옵니다. 꾸벅!
<suapapa> 안녕하세요~
<ihavnoth> AS2CWire 써보신분?
<razGon_web> 굳모닝!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-20
<autowiz05> 좋은아침입니다...
<autowiz05> 신나는 금요일이 되어야 하는데 , 이번주는 신나지 않는 금요일이 될거같은...
<Sunn> 임베디드 리눅스기반의 나스가 한대 있습니다. 크로스파일 해서 운영체제를 올리기때문에 따로 어플이 설치가 안되는 모델인데요,  ssh 작업과 .sh 삽입은 가능한 상태입니다. 혹시, 이 NAS에다가 한 폴더만 5분간격으로 증분백업을 시키는 스크립트를 짜 넣는게 가능할까요..? 증분백업시, 바뀐 파일들은 시간대별로 이름을 바꾸던지, 시간대별 폴더를 
<Sunn> lhavnoth님...?
<Sunn> 안녕하세요..^^
<Sunn> 안녕하세요~!
<Sunn> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-21
<jangnan> 되는군
<jangnan> 로스트가 안되네 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan> 아하
<autowiz03> 잘되시나 보네요
<jangnan> 안되네 요
<jangnan> MSG 하미너하민ㅇ
<jangnan> fddsa
<exon> 안녕하세요
<exon> 다들 방가요~
<exon> 안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요. 혹시 우분투 콘솔모드에서 한글 입력을 하는 방법이 있을까요 ?
<Sunn> 노크노크~~
<Sunn> 안녕하세요~^^
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-22
<phaedra> hello i have a friend that is trying to get his ubuntu 11.10 to work using korean keys. he can get ti to show the characters but he can't get it to type them. does anyone have any suggestions?
<autowiz03> i installing ubuntu 11.10 for testing...
<autowiz03> It's too late.
<autowiz03> system settings > language support > install/remove languages > check "korean" , and Apply Changes
<autowiz03> select keyboard input method system (ex. ibus or navi)
<autowiz03> logout and login ( or reboot )
<autowiz03> If "hangul" or "hangul_hanja" key is not work well , sudo vi /etc/rc.local
<autowiz03> add below two lines "setkeycodes 72 122" , "setkeycodes 71 123" .
<autowiz03> reboot ( or sudo setkeycodes 72 122 ; sudo setkeycodes 71 123 )
<autowiz03> if U use ibus and "Hangul" and "alt-R" key is both works, then open ibus preferences and leave only "Hangul" key for "Enable or disable:" (delete other combination)
<autowiz03> I read and test http://blog.naver.com/winhee81?Redirect=Log&logNo=150662176 .
<Sunn> 안녕하세요.^^
<Sunn> Seony님도 계시네요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 숙제 하는 중이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 오오,
<Sunn> (집중을 위해.....)
<Sunn> 혹시 지금 ubuntu.ro.kr에 계신분은..없으신가요..?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 저도 이만 가보겠습니다.
<Sunn> 모두들 건강한 한주 되시길...^^
<Sunn> 노크노크
<autowiz05> 아침이군요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-15
<grr_> Hi
<yemharc> 오, 오랜만 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<grr_> 'ㅅ'/
<yemharc> 정말 UI는 노가다의 결정체인듯........
<yemharc> FIX 코드를 하루에 500줄씩 뽑고 있음 (...)
<grr_> -_-
<grr_> -__________-...
<grr_> 좌표찍는게
<grr_> 짜잉날듯..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 좌표보다 보였다 안보였다 visible 장난이..........
<grr_> 아아 -_-;;;
<grr_> visible에다가
<grr_> 겹쳤을때 우선순위..
<grr_> 뭘로 개발하시는거에요?
<yemharc> 안드로이드로 개발하다가
<yemharc> 갈아엎고 cocos2d-x
<grr_> 게임만들어요?
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 산업장비 UI여 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr_> 헐
<grr_> 얼마나 이쁘게 하시려구 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이쁜건 아니고
<yemharc> 나중에 모바일 버전도 해야된다길래
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<grr_> wm? ;
<yemharc> 처음엔 파이썬을 쓸까!! 했는데 속도가........
<yemharc> 모바일이면 적어도 아이폰 안드 두개는 나와야 하니까......
<grr_> 아..
<grr_> cocos2d-x면 win32, 안드로이드, 아이폰 다 나오니까..
<yemharc> 지금 지원하는게 7개 플랫폼
<yemharc> ......그래도 국내에서 블랙베리 요청하는데는 없겠지 (먼산)
<grr_> 공장에 일할떄 블렉베리도 한번 보긴 봤는데... (...)
<yemharc> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr_> 블랙베리용 달라면, 3만원짜리 중고 안드로이드폰 손에 쥐어주는게 싸게 먹힐듯
<yemharc> 허나 갑은 그런걸 원하지 않습니다 (.....)
<yemharc> 3만원짜리 겔3보다 70만원 주고 산 투박한 블랙베리가 더 좋................
<yemharc> 개발자가 편하게 못 사는게 다 갑질을 못해서 그런거지 (한숨)
<grr_>  /_\...
<autowiz2016> 따뜻한 월요일이 되었으면 좋겠습니다.
<grr_> 네.. 봄인대도 너무 추워서..
<autowiz2016> 주말이라 모르고 지나갔는데 어제가 블랙데이 라는군요 호호호
<autowiz2016> 이미 지나갔으니 무효!! ㅋㅋ
<PYogurt> 안녕하세요~
<orion203> 안녕하세요~ 한국에서 접속한 orion203 입니다.
<orion203> 반갑습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<orion203> yemharc: ^_^/
<orion203> 점심식사는 하셨는지요?
<yemharc> 네 :)
<orion203> 이거.. 세차를 해야하나 말아야 하나.. 하늘이 마치 꼭 비 내릴듯 흐렸는데도 아직 비가 않오네요..
<orion203> 세차를 하면 그제야 비올거 같기도 하고.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<devSejong> 내일 비온다고 하네요
<orion203> 다들 즐거운 오후 되세요..
<samahui_> 행복하고 즐거운 오후시간 되세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 저 혹시 mpeg 디코딩 할 수 있는 라이브러리 아시는분 계시나요?
<yemharc> ffmpeg
<yemharc> .......
<Markers> 'a'
<Markers> MAD  이런것도 있던데 해보니깐 빌드가 안되고 그래서 -_-
<Markers> 직접적으로 코딩으로 mpeg 다룰려면 어떻게 해야되죠..? ffmpeg은 프로그램이라고 설명되어있네요 'ㅁ'....
<yemharc> libmpeg 사용하세요
<yemharc> http://libmpeg2.sourceforge.net
<Markers> 대부분이 저 라이브러리 사용해서 했나보군요..?
<yemharc> 라이브러리는 취향입니다
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-16
<nymph> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> Hi
<nymph> Work^Seony: 오랜만이예요~ 잘 지내시죠?
<Work^Seony> nymph, ㅇㅇ 나야 뭐 맨날 똑같지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맨날 똑같고 새로운게 없어서 요즘 좀 심심해.  기분도 이상하고...
<nymph> 어디 댕기시나봐여~
<Work^Seony> 그냥 뭐 맨날 직장-집 이거 밖에 없으니까 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 지겨워도 일할때가 좋은 거져..
<Work^Seony> 일하는건 괜찮은데, 일하고 집에 와서가 좀 그래
<Work^Seony> 퇴근하고 집에 오면 5시 반인데,
<Work^Seony> 딱히 뭘 할게 있는 것도 아니고, 공부는 하기싫고, 시간 흐르는건 아깝고... ㅎㅎ
<nymph> ㅋ
<nymph> 취미생활이 없으신 모양이네요
<Work^Seony> 예전엔 게임 좋아했는데 지금은 게임도 재미없고, 컴퓨터도 있을만큼 있으니까 더 이상 사고싶은 것도 없고... 아 뭐 재밌는거 없나 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 한국인을 위해서 번역이나.. -_-
<Work^Seony> 내가 그 정도로 영어를 잘하지 못해서 말야 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 뭐 대충하는거져..
<nymph> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 만날 사람도 없고, 만날만한 사람들도 없고... 학교다닐 때는 정신없고 바쁘고 힘들어서 몰랐는데, 이제 몸이 편해지니까 정신적인 문제가 생기네..
<Work^Seony> 나도 십자수 배워야하는건가 ㅋ
<nymph> 이럴땐 여행한번 해주면 좋아요..
<nymph> 십자수.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 강아지 한 마리 사러갔다가, 한 마리에 $1,500이나 하는거 보고 포기하고 왔었거든 ㅋ
<nymph> 거기는 유기견이 없나보네요..
<Work^Seony> 있긴 있는데, 미쿡인이 개를 무지 사랑하는거 알지? 거의 없어.
<Work^Seony> 위험에 쳐했을 때 미쿡인들이 하는 대답이 "아이와 개는 살려주시오"라잖아 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 오랜만입니다~
<nymph> 뭐.. 개를 가족이라고 하니까..
<Work^Seony> 바쁘신가봐요
<nymph> 근데 울나라는 몸 보신
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> ahoops_: 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 그래서, 강아지는 포기하고 그냥 티비 한대 샀어
<Work^Seony> 여태 티비도 한대 없이 살아와서..
<nymph> 어우야...
<nymph> 대단..
<Work^Seony> 스마트 티비라고 써있는데 좀 구형같아. 암튼 50만원 정도 주고 샀어
<Work^Seony> 40인치
<Work^Seony> 40인치 도시바 티비가 40만원도 안하길래 그거살까말까 고민 무쟈게 하다가... 그냥 삼성껄로 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 금값이 폭락했네요
<Markers> 금 사야할 때인가
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-17
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
<nymph> ahoops_: 좋은 아침이네요~
<ahoops_> 네, 안녕하세요.
<suapapa> 금 주 토요일(20일)에 무료 고 언어 세미니가 있어요. http://goo.gl/F2i2t
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<nanun> suapapa/ 신청은 어제까지인데요? ^^
<suapapa> 헝.. -_-;;
<suapapa> 그냥 신청하시면 되요 ㅋ
<nanun> ㅋㅋ
<suapapa> (사실 신청 안하고 그냥 오셔도 되요 ㅎ)
<nanun> suapapa/ 고 컨퍼런스 관련자세요?
<suapapa> 네 GDG Korean Golang 운영잡니다
<Work^Seony> 고는 구글에서 밀어준다는 사실만으로도 왠지 배워놔야할 것 같은 언어더라구요..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 생김새가 너무 파이썬스러워서.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<nanun> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<suapapa> 사실 전 뒤에 회사가 있다는게 (자바처럼) 좀 깨림칙했는데,
<suapapa> :)
<yemharc> ....구글도 요새 신뢰도가 많이 떨어지긴 했죠
<Work^Seony> 구글은 요즘 점점 깡패스러워지고 있잖아요
<nanun> 요즘 perl을 익혀보려고 하고 있는데, 이 시점에 go를 접하는게 맞는 것인가 싶기도 하고 해서..  고민하게 되네요
<Work^Seony> 저도 잠깐 펄 했다가 파이썬 해봤는데... 파이썬 재밌더라구요.
<suapapa> 파이썬 좋죠. 저도 참 좋아하는데요
<Work^Seony> 파이썬 하다보면 생각드는게, 이 언어로는 뭐든 다 만들 수 있을 것 같더라구요
<suapapa> ㅎㅎ 빠이썬을 5년 쯤 쓰다 보면 단점이 보이기 시작해요. 그럴 때 해결책이 보통  Pypy를 끼얻나? 정도인데..
<nanun> suapapa / 3번은 어떤 내용인가요?, 세션별 간단한 내용 소개가 있으면 참고하고 싶어서요.
<yemharc> 파이썬은 생각 표현이 자유로우면서 경직된 모순이 좀 있죠
<suapapa> 그래도 만족하지 못하셨던 분들은 고 언어로 넘어들 오고 있죠.
<Work^Seony> 저는 좀 군바리스러워서, 뭐든 딱딱 맞아떨어지고 규율이 있는게 조 ㅎ아요 ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 헉. 3번.. 제가 준비중인 내용인데
<suapapa> 문자인코딩에 대한 내용이에요
<nanun> Guido씨가 google에서 go제작을 한건가요? .. 그쪽 뉴스에 까마귀이라서 ;;
<Work^Seony> 고는 구글 자체적으로 만드는 걸껄요
<suapapa> 아뇨 귀도씨는 구글에서 파이썬을 널리 퍼트리시고 드롭박스로 가셨어요
<nanun> 아하..
<suapapa> 고를 만든 아저씨는 (C언어 대부 중 한 분인) 켄톰슨 할아버지와 롭파이크 아저씨 또 한명은 누구더라...
<yemharc> 반 씨는 4월 1일날 루비 커미터에 등록하셨죠 (웃음)
<nanun> 웬지 날자가 의미가 있는 것 같은 ... (^^)
<suapapa> 엌... 그거 몰랐네요 왜 몰랐지. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> 신청해야지~ 룰루-
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 음. 근데 Go는 아직 제대로 자리를 못 잡은 느낌이 강해요
<yemharc> 자신의 영역도 그렇고.....
<suapapa> 지금 고 언어를 하시면 대한민국에서 한손안에 꼽히는 고 프로그래머가 됩니다 (코드잼 고 언어 한국 사용자가 4명) ㅋ
<yemharc> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 귀한 인력이군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 더 있을줄 알았는데 그거뿐인가요
<suapapa> ㅇㅇ
<suapapa> 전 세계에로 꼽아도 60명(예선 통과기준) 정도 밖에 없어요
<suapapa> 대 부분의 고 프로그래머들이 구글러인데, 구글러는 코드잼에 참가하지 못하는 것도 원인일 듯
<nanun> 제가 요즘 쓰고있는 erlang은 그 수가 더 적네요. ;;
<yemharc> 그래도 얼렝은 좀 쓰이긴 해요. 분야가 한정적이라 그렇지
<Work^Seony> 저는 Lisp 배워보고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아, 리습 좋아요
<yemharc> 코드가 눈에 잘 안들어오는것만 빼면요
<yemharc> 특히 매크로가 터무니없이 강력해서........
<suapapa> 저도 얼랭 리스 다 시도했다가 괄호지옥에 지지 치고 나왔어요
<Work^Seony> 제 보스왈, 박사과정 때 남들 수십페이지씩 제출하던 소스코드를, 자기는 Lisp로 작성해서 3장에 끝냈다고...
<suapapa> -_-;
<yemharc> 네
<nanun> 얼랭도 괄호지옥이셨나요? lisp는.. 그럴꺼 같지만 ;;
<yemharc> 거의 메타프로그래밍을 위한 언어죠
<Work^Seony> 제 보스는 Lisp랑 Perl의 추종자거든요 ㅋ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러면서 본인 수업은 파이썬으로 학생 가르치는... ㅋㅋ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 이유가 뭘까요???
<nanun> "행사 후기를 남겨주실 수 있으세요?" 뒤에 별표가 ;;;
<yemharc> 쉬워서요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 파이썬이 프로그래밍 처음 접하는 사람한테는 보기 쉽잖아요
<suapapa> 아니요 하셔도 상관없습니다 -_-;
<Work^Seony> 소스 자체가 의사코드처럼 보이고..
<suapapa> 너무 많이 신청하실까봐 넣었는데 지금 굉장히 널널해요 ㅋ
<yemharc> suapapa: 고 한국 커뮤니티 사이트가 있는건가요?
<suapapa> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 포탈좀 부탁드려요
<yemharc> 구경은 해봐야지......
<suapapa> https://plus.google.com/communities/115721275599816202991
<suapapa> 여깁니다
<yemharc> 감사합니다
<suapapa> 음.. 이건 제가 고 언어로 만들어본 게임,
<suapapa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqvJWG4cWIg
<nanun> 엇
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 지금 Go가 지원하는 플랫폼은 뭐뭐 있나요
<nanun> 두더지인가요? +_+
<suapapa> 윈도 맥 리눅스
<yemharc> 의외네요. 모바일쪽은 없다니......
<suapapa> 암도 지원하고요, 라즈베리파이에 파이썬 대신 사용하시는 분의 세션도 있습니다
<yemharc> 그럼 x86, 64 두개 뿐인가보군요
<yemharc> 아, 암 있어요?
<suapapa> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 한번 사용이나 해볼까....
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 참 저 Cubieboard 하나 샀습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엥?.....
<nanun> 저도 한번 들어보려고 신청했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그저께 티비 한대 샀거든요.  xbmc 깔아 쓸려구요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 널널하다는 말씀에 신청하면 되겠지 하고 했는데, 안된다면, suapapa님 미워하겠습니다. ㅋ
<suapapa> 어 저도 어제 큐비보드 샀는데
<suapapa> 전 암서버로 쓰려고 (사타있길래)
<Work^Seony> 오오 큐비가 라즈베리보다 훨씬 더 스펙이 좋더라구요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 커널이 똥이라는 소문이 있긴하던데... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 사실 가장 기다리는게 leap motion이죠
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아아아...........
<yemharc> ..애플 개발자 등록 연장을 할까 말까.....
<Work^Seony> 근데 큐비보드 파는 사이트들이 좀 못미더워서..
<suapapa> 전 그 중에 시두이노 사이트에서 샀어요. 배송비 무료고 아두이노 할 때 자주 들어 본 이름이라서요
<suapapa> 배송이 30일까지 걸린다던데.. 잊을 만 하면 도착하겠죠 허허
<Work^Seony> 저도 뭐 잊어먹고 살다보면 오겠지 해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어......근데 go는 컴파일 언어죠?
<PYogurt> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> ㅇㅏㄴ녕하세요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 네 컴파일 언어..
<yemharc> 아닌가...... 타입선언이 없는데........
<Work^Seony> 타입선언 있어요
<suapapa> 컴파일 언어 정타입 언어구요
<yemharc> Number가 타입인가요;
<suapapa> 타입이 모호하지 않은 경우 타입 선언을 뺄 수 있습니다.
<suapapa> a := int64(10) 하면
<yemharc> 허
<suapapa> a가 int64로 선언
<yemharc> 음
<suapapa> var a int64
<suapapa> a = 10
<yemharc> 익숙하지 않으면 더 헷갈리는 단점이 있을거같은데요
<suapapa> 과 동일한 코드에요
<yemharc> 어느정도 통일시키지 않으면 코드 가독성도 그렇고.....
<yemharc> 함수는 무조건 func인가요?
<yemharc> 그럼 리턴 타입은 정하기 나름이란건가.......으음
<suapapa> 리턴 타입이 뒤에 와요
<suapapa> func add (a, b int) int {
<yemharc> 그럼 func Filter(in <-chan int, out chan<- int, prime int) 요기서는 리턴 타입이 뭐죠;;
<suapapa> void 죠
<yemharc> 아무것도 없으면 그냥 보이드.......
<Work^Seony> 음.. 문법이 엄격하진 않은데, 대신 해깔리겠네요
<Work^Seony> 나중에 문제 생기면 디버깅하기 골치아플지도...
<suapapa> 첨엔 좀 눈에 안 익는게 사실인데 사실 저게
<suapapa> 왼쪽에서 오른쪽으로 읽힌다는 비밀이 있습니다.
<yemharc> 대입이 := 이건가요
<yemharc> 아니면 = 이거랑 따로?
<suapapa> function Filter recevice in as channel of int, out as channel of int prime as int
<suapapa> 음.. 여기서 길게 설명하면 다른 분들이 재미 없으실 득
<yemharc> 흠
<suapapa> 잠시만요..
<suapapa> http://go-tour-kr.appspot.com
<yemharc> in, out은 예약어인가요?
<suapapa> 여기를 추천해 드려요.
<suapapa> 아니요 인자 이름이에요
<yemharc> 문법 가이드 문서를 좀 읽어봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 대충 알겠네요
<yemharc> 조건식이랑 반복문이 꽤 강력한데 요거 잘못쓰면 피보기 딱 좋을지도 모르겠어요 (.....)
<suapapa> do while 쓸지 while 쓸지 고민되세요? 고 에는 for 밖에 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Go는 이후에 "내가 얼마나 C/C++을 대체하느냐.......가 관건일거 같은데요
<yemharc> 저거 하드웨어 밑단까지 다룰 수 있으려나.....
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<asdawd> hello
<asdawd> hello?
<asdawd> anyone who guys?
<asdawd> ..
<Markers> 저 혹시 국내 CMMI 취득한 회사나 팀들 아는 방법 있나요?
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~
<imsu> 뿌잉뿌잉~~!~!~!~!
<autowiz2016> 헉헉 임수의 뿌잉뿌잉이다...
<autowiz2016> 하이하잉...
<imsu> autowiz2016: 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 퇴근합니다^^
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 꿈나라 되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-18
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드셨어요?
<samahui> 전 이제 먹으러 갑니다. 즐거운 오후시간 되세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<lightpaper> 안녕하세요
<lightpaper> 우분투를 설치하려고 하는데
<lightpaper> 설치고 뭐고
<lightpaper> http://puu.sh/2CjdV.png
<lightpaper> 인스톨러가 길어지네요 ;;
<lightpaper> 저 말고도 이런 현상 나타나신 분 많은 것 같던데
<lightpaper> 해결할 수 있는 방법 없을까요
<yemharc> 엥.....
<lightpaper> 물리 머신에서 USB로 실행하면
<lightpaper> 너무 느려서 아무것도 못 하고..
<yemharc> 근데 저 길어진게 뭔가 문제가 되나요.....?
<lightpaper> 네
<lightpaper> 진행 버튼을 못 눌러요
<yemharc> 음.... 혹시 노트북인가요?
<lightpaper> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 alternative 버전으로 설치 하시는걸 추천합니다
<lightpaper> CUI 인스톨러인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 취침!
<lightpaper> 음 그래야겠네요.....
<lightpaper> 화면 DPI 바꿔보려다가 실패했고
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-19
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops__> 안녕하세요.
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 전 ahoops님을 보면, 하둡이 생각이 나네요 .. 저
<nanun> 저만 그런건가요? ^^
<samahui> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<twinsenx> 저녁 맛있게 드세요~ 저는 루싸이트토끼 콘서트 보러 고고싱
<twinsenx> 한국은 리핑은 합법, 배포는 불법인가봐요? 집에서 음악씨디 두장을 리듬박스, 사운드쥬서, pacpl로 리핑하다가, 문득 궁금해져서 찾아봤더니.. "소장은 합법, 공유는 불법 - 리핑(ripping)" http://it.donga.com/6913/
<twinsenx> 리듬박스 CDDB는 MusicBrainz인가본데.. 잘 연결되지는 않는군요. 루싸이트토끼 3집 넣어봤는데 안되길래.. 11곡 모두 씨디자켓 보면서 이지태그루 수동으로 입력;;
<twinsenx> http://musicbrainz.org/tracklist/1394210 에 트랙리스트는 나오는데, TOC 또는 바코드ID가 서로 일치하지 않나봐욤..
<sungyo> 노크노크
<sungyo> sshfs#iam@server:/home/foo /home/foo/boo fuse defaults,idmap=user,allow_other,users,gid=1000,uid=1000,IdentityFile=/foo/.ssh/id_rsa 0 0
<sungyo> 13.04인데 fstab에서 뭐가 문제인지를 모르겠네요.
<sungyo> 마운트상으로는 뜨고.... 패스워드 넣어주면 마운트 되는데..키도 정상적으로 작동하고.... 부팅시에만 마운트가 안되네요.
<sungyo> '-'a 잠이나 자고 와야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> pass값이 잘못된 것 같은데... 근데 pass값 잘못되도 마운트는 될 것 같긴 하네요..
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-20
<sungyo> Work^Seony pass값이 잘못됬다는 말씀 설명좀 부탁드릴게요~
<Work^Seony> 맨 뒤에 나오는 숫자 0 0 에서, 두번째 0이 pass값이거든요.
<sungyo> 아, 예.
<Work^Seony> 근데 이 값이 0이 아니라 아마 1이나 2가 되어야할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 일단 루트파티션은 아니니까 1은 아닐테고,
<Work^Seony> 2는 되어야할 거 같은데요..
<sungyo> 부팅 한번 해보고 올게요 -'
<sungyo> '-'
<Work^Seony> 네
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 즐거운 토욜이 왔습니다.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 요즘 우리 대화가 너무 없지않았나요.
<Work^Seony> ahoops, ㅋㅋㅋ 외로우셨군요
<sungyo> 음. 안되네요.
<ahoops_> 좀 외롭고 그러네요.
<Work^Seony> sungyo, 저게 네트워크를 마운팅하는거죠?
<sungyo> 네.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그러면 안되는게 맞는거 같네요
<sungyo> 네트워크상에서 fstab라 그럴까요?
<Work^Seony> fstab은, 네트워크 서비스 데몬이 뜨기 전에 실행되는 거거든요
<sungyo> 아니아니 ,fstab가 네트워크 마운트 하기에는 일러서 그럴까요?
<sungyo> '-'a
<Work^Seony> 그냥 /etc/rc.local에다 마운트 명령어 적으세요.  그게 나을 거에요
<Work^Seony> ahoops, 요즘 오픈스택 노바 쪽으로 스크립트 하나 작성하느라고 한 3일 동안 말도 안하고 일만 했씁니다 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 12.04에서  samba를 fstab에서 계속 마운트를 해왔거든요. 같은 명령어가 13.04에 해보니 안되길래 이번기회에  ssh로 바꿔보는 중이였어요.
<Work^Seony> sungyo, 오 그래요? 음... 그쪽은 제가 전혀 해보질 않아서, 그러면 제가 틀렸겠네요
<sungyo> 아니요.ㄱ 그런데 구글링에서 다른 유저들도 그 이야기를 했어요.  fstab가 대몬 뜨기 전에 실행되기 때문에 그래서 rc.local를 쓴다구요.
<Work^Seony> 아.. ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 13.04로 올라오면서 내부도 무언가 좀 바뀌는거 같아요.
<sungyo> 일은 할만하세요..?'-'
<Work^Seony> 일은 할만한데, 언어 때문에 힘들어요
<sungyo> 그죠...
<Work^Seony> 제 상사랑 얘기하면, 한 40%는 무슨 소린지 모르고 넘어가는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 걍 대충 알아듣고, 책상에 앉아서 혼자 고민합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 이런 얘기를 주위에 하니까, 원래 다들 그렇다고 하네요...
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 게다가 상사가 Ph.D라서... 쫓아가는 것도 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭔 박사들이 교수 안하고 그냥 직원으로 일하는지...
<sungyo> 아.;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<Work^Seony> 옆 사무실 프로그래머도Ph.D고..
<sungyo> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 예전에 기회 됐을 때, 제 상사한테 왜 교수 안하냐고 물어봤거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그랬더니, 월급이 더 쎈것도 아니고, 일이 더 편한 것도 아니고, 자기는 서버 관리자 직업이 재밌고 좋다네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 글쿤요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 요즘 다른곳에 가서 살고싶어요.
<sungyo> Work^Seony : 스크립트 짜실때 편집기 뭐로 쓰시는지 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<Work^Seony> ahoops, ㅎㅎ 어디요?
<Work^Seony> sungyo, 저는 Sublime Text 써요.
<Work^Seony> 진리의 ST2죠 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 다시 방랑벽 발동모드같아요. 모르겠어요.
<sungyo> 스크립트 작업하실때는 따로 ssh로 접속해서 하시는거 없이 그냥 로컬컴에서 하시는건가요?
<ahoops_> 덤벨이랑 엄청큰 엄브렐러 사고싶은데 차타고 6시간가야 살수있다는 말에 좌절중에요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 집앞에 펴놓으시게요?
<Work^Seony> sungyo, 꼭 해당 컴퓨터로 접속해야만 하는 스크립트라면 sftp로 연결해서 ST2 띄우거나 아니면 그냥 vi 써요.
<ahoops_> 옥상에 놓을려구요..
<sungyo> 오. 옥상 좋네요. '-'
<sungyo> st2가 따로 편집파일 기록을 남기거나 하진 않나요?
<sungyo> 그부분을 잘 몰라서 서버 스크립트 짤때는 그냥...vi를 썼거든요..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 기록이라면 백업본 말씀이세요?
<sungyo> 네.
<sungyo> 혹은 편집 기록 같은거라던지요..
<Work^Seony> 보통 기본적으로는, ST2가 예상치 못하게 종료되면 내용 전체를 저장해놓는 기능이 있긴 한데요,
<Work^Seony> 내가 뭘 했는지에 대한 기록 같은건 생각 안해봤네요.
<Work^Seony> 그런건 아마 없지않나 싶은데요.  그건 vi 뿐 아니라 다른 에디터도 마찬가지일테고...
<Work^Seony> 소스코드가 짧으면 모르까, 몇만라인짜리 코딩하는 사람이라면 그런 기능이 있을리가 없겠죠... 오히려 더 방해만 될테고..
<sungyo> '-'a 무언가 서버 편집 내용이 다른곳에 남는게 좋지는 않을까 생각을 해봤었거든요.
<sungyo> 나쁘지는 않을까 생각을 해봤었거든요.
<Work^Seony> 아마 편집내용이 저장되면 한도끝도 없을 거에요.  이번주에 제가 작업한 스크립트도 라인수는 500라인 밖에 안되지만 제가 했던 편집기록을 저장했다면 엄청난 양의 정보가 나오지 않을까 싶은데요...
<sungyo> 글쿤요 ^0^
<sungyo> 전 또 부팅을...
<ahoops_> 편집기 돌리면 전부 훅걸어서;;남기는;
<sungyo> 앞으로는 맘놓고 ST2질을...ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc
<ahoops_> 해먹만 있으면 되는거였어요..
<ahoops_> sungyo: Work^Seony 여유되시면 한번 보세요.
<ahoops_> 음미해봄직한것같아요.
<sungyo> 제가 소리가 안나오는데 괜찮나요?
<Work^Seony> 저도 소리가... ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 사무실 컴 사양은 워크스테이션급인데, 스피커가 없다는 함정이... ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 사운드카드 도 없나요?
<ahoops_> 나쁜사람들.
<sungyo> ahoop_:무엇에 관한 주제에요?
<ahoops_> 개발에 대한 원론적인 내용인데요.
<ahoops_> 여기에서 포인트는..
<ahoops_> 코드부터 작성하지말고.
<ahoops_> 설계단계에서 버그를 없애버리자.
<ahoops_> 설계를 잘하면 다 잘된다.
<ahoops_> 근데 설계를 잘할려면, 컴터에서 멀리 떨어져서 무의식속에서 설계해라;;
<sungyo> 음. rc.local을 돌리려면 따로 데몬에도 넣어줘야 하나요?
<ahoops_> 직접 동영상보시면 좀더 이해가 되실것같아요..
<sungyo> 흠. 데몬에도 rc.local이 오라와있는데 이거 왜 실행이 안되는지 난감하네요 '-'
<ahoops_> 패스같은거 정확히 서술하신거에요?
<Work^Seony> ahoops, 무의식 속에서 설계하라는 얘기는, 제정신이 아닌 상태에서 일하라는 거군요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 네.
<sungyo> 예..... 쉘 상에서 패스 확인하고
<sungyo> 일단 간단히 실행되면 파일 하나 생성하는 스크립트로 짜서 경로를 넣어봤는데 '-'a 이런적이 없는데...
<ahoops_> sungyo: 그건전부 seony님탓.
<sungyo> lol
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 제정신일때가 언제일까요.
<Work^Seony> 밥 먹을 때요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 다른것을 다 잊고 오직 업무에만 집중해서.
<Work^Seony> 세상에서 그 누구라도 밥 먹을 때만큼은 제정신일듯 싶은데요 ㅋ
<sungyo> 옷. 일단 작동은 되네요. '-'
<ahoops_> 어슬픈 설계단계에서 코드까지 생각하지말구. 다 잊구 해먹에 어퍼져서 그거만 생각해라~~
<Work^Seony> 배고프니 시리얼바 하나 먹어야겠네요.  나도 이제 제정신으로 돌아올 때! ㅋ
<ahoops_> sungyo: 될때도 있고 안될때도 있을거에요. 다 seony님탓.
<sungyo> lol x 2
<Work^Seony> 잘되면 다 제탓입니다. 맞는 말이죠 ㅋ
<sungyo> 오늘 다들 개그감 상승조이신데요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안되면 정부를 탓하세요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 비와서 야구안하네.
<sungyo> 요즘엔 북한탓도 있죠~ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 분명 이거는 누군가 책임을 져야함.
<sungyo> 이게 다 김정은 떄문이야...!!!!
<ahoops_> 왜 야구안해..아.
<ahoops_> 철수.
<ahoops_> 다미어.
<sungyo> 아....;;; 아이덴티파일을 읽지를 못했군요...
<sungyo> 음? 또 아니네..;;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-21
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-14
<AutoWiZ> 좋은 하루들 되십시요.
<kindsr> 안녕하세요
<kindsr> openvpn관련해서 질문이있는데 혹시 도와주실수 있는지요
<bluedusk> 오오 어려운거다
<kindsr> ㅎㅎ 그런가요 ㅠ
<bluedusk> 질문해두시면
<bluedusk> 누군가 아시는분이 대답해주실꺼에요 ㅎ
<kindsr> 아 네 감사합니다.
<kindsr> 일단 환경은 우분투서버에 openvpn 2.2.1 설치했구요. 클라이언트는 윈도우7 openvpn 2.3.2를 설치했습니다.
<kindsr> 터널링으로 연결해서 로그를 확인하면 정상으로 확인되는데 ping을 날리면 확인이 안되네요.. 서버에서 push "route ..." 이걸로 다른 아이피로 넘겨주는 것도 로그엔 잘 되는것 같은데 말이죠.. 규칙읽어보니 설정이나 긴 소스코드는 pastbin을 이용하라고 써있는데 그게 뭔지 몰라 간단히 적어봅니다.
<ihavnoth> 이번에 openssl 버그 관련해서 안드로이드 폰도 업그레이드 해야하나요?
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 폰에서 ssl서버 프로그램 돌리지 않는 이상 상관없을것 같기도 한데
<ihavnoth> 다른 문제가 있는건지 확신이 안서네요
<Markers> 안녕하세요!
<Markers> 혹시 virtualbox inaccessible 에러 떠 보신분 계신가요/
<ihavnoth> 메시지를 더 자세히 뿌려주세요
<ihavnoth> 처음 보네요
<ihavnoth> 커널 메시지인가요?
<Markers> 음…
<Markers> Start tag expected, '<' not found.
<Markers> Location: '/root/VirtualBox VMs/NAS/NAS.vbox', line 1 (0), column 1.
<Markers> Result Code:
<Markers> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<Markers> Component:
<Markers> Machine
<Markers> Interface:
<Markers> IMachine {480cf695-2d8d-4256-9c7c-cce4184fa048}
<Markers> 머 이런식인데 머신이 inaccessible 이라고 되어있어서요
<Markers> 음?
<Markers> 아?
<ihavnoth> virtualbox 실행할때 에러인가요? 머신 선택해서 실행할때 메시지인가요?
<Markers> 음 에러 머 대충 뿌려지는데 복붙이 잘 안되네요.
<Markers> 대충 느낌상 하드공간 부족인거 같긴한데 삘이 —;
<ihavnoth> 그 다음에 나오는 메시지가 중요한거 같은데 짤린거 같네요
<Yena> 으으음 규칙 문서 관리하는 분이 누구신지는 모르겠지만 12번에 pastebin을 pastbin 라고 쓰셨네요
<Markers> 고쳤습니다 ㅇ_ㅇ;
<Markers> 역시 예상대로 용량 문제였네요;
<Markers> 덕분에 이제껏 돌리고있던 nas 자료 반이상 날아갔네요 ㅠ
<Markers> virtualbox 스냅샷 주기적으로 뜨게끔 하는거 없을려나요
<readytoact> 허이고....
<readytoact> Markers: 방법을 찾으셨나요
<ihavnoth> http://serverfault.com/questions/259125/virtualbox-snapshot-manager
<ihavnoth> 구글 검색하면 많이 나오네요
<readytoact> 아흥-\
<readytoact> Markers: 할.. NAS를 날리셨군요;;;
<samahui> 저녁 식사들 맛있게 하시고 퇴근들 잘하세요
<samahui> 밥먹고 올께요~
<Seony> 자러갑니다
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<razGon_LaNo> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_LaNo> 역시나 퇴근이후에는 조용하군요.
<razGon_LaNo> Realignist: 어서오세요
<razGon_LaNo> alamp: 안녕하세요?
<alamp> 예
<alamp> razGon_LaNo: 안녕하세요
<razGon_LaNo> 안녕하세요?^^
<razGon_LaNo> 조용하군요.ㅎ
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 야구 없는 날이군요
<razGon_LaNo> ihavnoth: 그렇네요.
<razGon_LaNo> 한화~~!!
<ihavnoth> NC가 1등이더군요
<razGon_LaNo> 최!강!한!화!
<razGon_LaNo> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 한화는 투자 많이 했는데 뭔가 아쉬워요
<razGon_LaNo> 투수죠. 불펜.
<ihavnoth> 기아도 마찬가지에요
<razGon_LaNo> ihavnoth: 광주세요?
<ihavnoth> 아뇨
<ihavnoth> 서울이에요...
<razGon_LaNo> 아~~~~ 그렇군요.
<ihavnoth> 정확히는 평택이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LaNo> 저는 광주.ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 팀만 기아죠
<razGon_LaNo> 아...
<razGon_LaNo> 저는 팀만 한화.
<ihavnoth> 거기 챔피언스필드 가보셨어요?
<razGon_LaNo> 모레갑니다.
<ihavnoth> 오~~ 부럽
<ihavnoth> 며칠전 한승혁인가 잘던지더니 바로 선발로 전환해버리는거 같더군요
<razGon_LaNo> 한화와 기아!! 수요일!
<ihavnoth> ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 기아의 발야구를 보여주겠습니다!!
<razGon_LaNo> 한화의 피구를 보여주겠습니다!!
<razGon_LaNo> Markers: 어서오세요!!
<ihavnoth> 바탕화면을 지나로 바꿨는데 너무 좋아요~
<razGon_LaNo> 지나라면 G컵의 지나?ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 하드웨어 가속이 좋긴 좋구나
<razGon_LaNo> 하드웨어 가속이라하면 웹페이지 가속요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 웹페이지 가속은 아직 안 해봤는뎅..
<drake_kr> 그건 나중에..
<razGon_LaNo> drake_kr: 앗!! 인사가 늦었습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_LaNo> drake_kr: 혹시 안드로이드 콘솔이나 리눅스 콘솔 제작중이세요?
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ 제가 방금 들어왔어요
<drake_kr> 엥?
<drake_kr> 음.. 상당히 많은 코덱이 지원되는구나..
<drake_kr> 콘솔이라고 하면.. 의미가 많은뎅..
<ihavnoth> Online Account툴이 두개라서 한개 지웠더니 evolution에서 계정하나가 삭제가 안되네요...
<razGon_LaNo> 실은 요즘 저는 상상을 합니다. 리눅스 단말기 혹은 안드로이드 단말기.z
<razGon_LaNo> 그게 타블렛이 되려나요? ㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> raspbmc 괜찮네요
<drake_kr> 5만원짜리 모듈 하나로.. 1080p 영상 재생하는데 40프레임 정도 나오네요
<razGon_LaNo> 그렇군요.
<drake_kr> 이미 만들어져 있는 단말을 이용하는 중이죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> $35인데 배송비하고 SD카드 하고 뭐 대충 다하면 5만원
<razGon_LaNo> mhl 포트로 모니터를 연결하는 내용들이 많이 나와서 거의 데스크탑처럼 쓸수 있을듯 한데 말이죠.
<drake_kr> 세미나에서 야동 틀어야지
<razGon_LaNo> 예를 들면 안드로이드기기면 업무용으로도 쓸만할듯해요. 키보드와 마우스 달아서요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> MHL이 다 좋은데 자꾸 하드웨어단에서 막아놓은게 많아서..
<razGon_LaNo> 그럴려면 현재의 모듈이 의미 없어서요.
<razGon_LaNo> 하긴 그렇죠.
<drake_kr> 음.. Android 루팅하면
<drake_kr> 리눅스 설치 돼요
<ihavnoth> 혹시 온라인 계정 설정 아이콘 두개 뜨시는분?
<drake_kr> 온라인 계정?
<ihavnoth> 제어판에 있는거요
<drake_kr> 전후설명좀요
<ihavnoth> 구글 계정을 제어판(그놈 컨트롤 센타)에서 설정하는데
<ihavnoth> 아이콘이 두개 떠서 두개다 설정해놓고 쓰다
<ihavnoth> 나중에 안쓰는 패키지 지우다가 뭘 지웠는지 한개가 지워졌는데
<ihavnoth> 에볼루션엔 아직 이메일 계정 두개다 나오고 삭제가 안되네요
<ihavnoth> 제어판 온라인 계정에서(이미 지워진 패키지) 지워야할꺼같은데 패키지 이름을 모르겠어요 -.-
<ihavnoth> 계정 정보 저장된 곳을 찾아서 수동으로 지워야겠네요 윽..
<ihavnoth> 으...
<ihavnoth> gg
<ihavnoth> 다시 유니티 깔고 찾아서 지워야겠네요 도저히 못찾겠네요
<ihavnoth> 바로 나오는군요 ㅎㅎ 괜히 고생했네요
<samahui> 퇴근하니다. 편안한 밤들 되세요.
<drake_kr> 아 매핑이 개판이네
<pastor> Work^Seony : 웹기반 인적관리 솔루션을 개발하려고 하는데요, 혹시 '장고'로 개발을 하게 될 때 보안과 퍼포먼스 면에서 이점이 있을까요? 그리고 파이썬을 알고 있을 경우 장고로 진입할 때 이점이 있을까요?
<pastor> 웹기반 인적관리 솔루션을 개발하는데 있어 리눅스를 기반으로 어떠한 언어를 사용해 개발해볼 수 있을지 다른분들께 아이디어를 여쭤봐도 될까요?  "보안"과 "퍼포먼스"가 우선시 되는 환경으로 입니다..
<SunGyo> cheayuncho hi
<drake_kr> 보안.. 정말 애매한 말이네요..
<SunGyo> 음.
<SunGyo> 고민을 좀 했는데요
<SunGyo> 제가 할줄 아는 언어가 그마나 파이선이고,
<SunGyo> 서버 구축부터 데이타베이스 테이블 설계에 웹(모바일 포함)까지 혼자서 구현하려면, 장고가 맞을거 같더라구요. '-'
<drake_kr> 엄청나군요
<SunGyo> 개발 단가를 낮추기 위한 절규죠....
<SunGyo> 나중에 잘 되면 한두명씩 붙는다 하더라도, 프로토타입 까지는 혼자서 해보고 싶어서요. 그래야 전체 시스템이 어찌 들어오는지도 눈에 들어올테고요.
<drake_kr> 프로토타입에서 보안까지 신경쓰는건 좀 오버 아닐려나요
<SunGyo> 그럴지도요. 그래도 혹시 제가 모르는 부분이 있는지 알고 싶어서요.
<SunGyo> 가령, 'php에 파이썬을 섞어쓰면 보안이 취약해진다'를 모른체 한번 프로토타입까지 가본적이 있는데요,
<SunGyo> 그걸 다시 php로 구현하던지, 아님 장고로 대처해서 까뒤집을 생각하니 귀찮아지더라구요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래서 컨설팅이 필요한거죠
<SunGyo> 누구에게 도움을 받을 수 있을까요?
<drake_kr> 보안 관련 기업들 꽤 많은데요..
<SunGyo> 일단 프로토타입을 구현해놓고 나중에 받을 수도 있을까요?
<drake_kr> 그쵸 오히려 프로토타입 구현 이후에 받는게 맞을거에요
<drake_kr> 프로토타입이 있다면 어디 구멍이 있을지 찾기 쉬우니까요
<SunGyo> 저번에 써니님께서, 파이썬을 가지고 웹을 접근하고 싶으면 장고로 진입하라고 일러주시더라구요.
<SunGyo> 제가 파이썬에 피에이치피로 해놨더니 그러면 취약하다고 하시면서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> '이제 옷을 만들건데 구녕없는 옷을 만들고 싶어' 보다, '옷을 만들었는데 구녕 어떻게 막아야 하는지 좀..' 하는게 좀더 얻을게 많죠
<SunGyo> '-'a 해놨는데 설마 '옷감부터 다시 선정하세요'라고 하진 않겠죠?ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> python+php라도 취약점만 알면 될텐데..
<drake_kr> 경험적인 부분에서 이야기하셨겠죠
<SunGyo> 장고를 좀 살펴봤는데, 초기 진입장벽만 뚫고 나면 저에게도 도움이 될거 같더라구요.
<drake_kr> 프레임웕이란건 언제나 알면 도움이 많이 되죠
<drake_kr> 자바 스프링도 그렇고..
<drake_kr> 파이썬을 하는 사람들은 파이썬만 하지 않네요 신기하다..
<SunGyo> 물론 php로 해놓으면, 기존의 공개된 자료도 많고...오픈소스화 해놓으면 함께 할 개발자도 많아질테지만요.
<drake_kr> php도 cake라는 프레임워크가 있습니다
<drake_kr> 어디에 쓰는지는 잘 모르겠습니다만..
<SunGyo> 그건 뭐에요?'-'
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 포럼에 제가 쓴 글 보셨어요?
<drake_kr> http://cakephp.org
<drake_kr> 머 대충 cake도 java의 spring같은 거겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.ko/permalink/651494891555028/?stream_ref=2
<SunGyo> 전 사실 그냥 개인 사용자인데요, 저희 진영으로 너무 어이없는 업계가 들어와있어서 이번기회에 개발자로 진입해버릴거 같네요.
<drake_kr> 헐
<SunGyo> 어이없는건 그 업계가 군집 하나를 먹어버렸다는거죠.
<drake_kr> 건강 꼭 챙기세요
<drake_kr> 개발자들 건강 정말 못 챙김
<SunGyo> 시스템 안에 dns서버를 따로 구성하는게 좋을까요?
<SunGyo> 아는 친구는 그리 저에게 권해주더라구요.
<drake_kr> dns서버는..
<drake_kr> 그냥 dnsever에서 저렴하게 이용하시는것도 하나의 방법이죠
<drake_kr> dns 서버 구축은 그냥저냥 삽질하다 보면 얼추 되긴 하는데
<drake_kr> '죽지않는' 서버를 만들기는 힘들죠
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SunGyo> 생각해보니 이건 정말 거대한 산 앞에 삽을 들고 있는 기분이네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 서버 구축은 그냥 아마존 서버 쓰고
<drake_kr> DNS는 그냥 DNSEVER 쓰는게
<SunGyo> 지금 아마존 얼마에요?
<drake_kr> 싸죠
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 코어나 메모리 양도 그렇고
<drake_kr> 지금 Tiny 1코어는 무료제공인걸로 알고 있습니다
<drake_kr> 트래픽 발생하면 돈 내구요
<SunGyo> 제가 잘 몰라서 그러는데요..보안이나 이런 문제와 관련해서 같이 비교해봤을때, IDC에 서버를 넣는거 보다 유리할까요?
<drake_kr> 보안은
<drake_kr> 모르겠습니다
<drake_kr> 너무 광범위해요
<SunGyo> ㅜㅡ
<SunGyo> 음. 상황을 설명을 해드릴게요.
<SunGyo> 그 업체가 쫌 어이없었는게, 고객을 대상으로... '고갱님~ 서버를 한 곳에 모으면 데이타 유동량이 늘어나면서 해커의 눈에 띄일수가 있어요~ 그러니 고갱님이 서버를 가지고 계신게 안전해요~'
<SunGyo> 하면서 윈도우에 톰켓과 오라클을 설치해 고객에게 쑝...넘겨버렸죠.
<SunGyo> 계약상에서 '라이선스'에 대하여는 아무런..언급 없구요.
<drake_kr> 그냥 '짱개가 브루트포스로 들어올것 같은데'는 '언어나 데이터센터 선택보다는 비번을 16자리 이상으로 하세요' 라고..
<drake_kr> 서버를 한곳에 모으면 데이터 유동량이라기보다는 회선영향때문인것 같은데요
<SunGyo> 쫌더 설명해주세요ㅣ.
<drake_kr> 물론 그럴리는 없겠지만 서버가 100메가급 회선을 사용한다면
<drake_kr> 데이터처리량이 꽤 많을 경우 버벅댑니다
<drake_kr> 음.. 온란겜을 예로 들자면..
<SunGyo> (제가 사소한거에 너무 목숨걸고 있따는 말씀이신거군요 ㅎㅎㅎ)
<SunGyo> 가슴이 새가슴이라...
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 네.
<drake_kr> 일반적으로 채널로 나누잖아요
<drake_kr> 채널당 대략 1000명 정도 수용이 가능한 방식이
<drake_kr> 있고, 6000명 정도 수용가능한 방식이 있어요
<drake_kr> 1000명정도 수용하는 방식은 모든 처리를 서버가 담당하는 방식
<drake_kr> 6000명 이상 수용가능한 방식은 전투가 시작되면 방장한테 서버를 주는 방식
<drake_kr> 스타1에서 그런 방식을 썼었죠
<SunGyo> 방장에게 어떻게 서버를 줘요?
<SunGyo> 방장이 '써버'가 되나요?
<drake_kr> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 게임이 시작되면 모든 활동은 방장이라는 서버가 담당하게 되고
<drake_kr> 이겼다 / 졌다를 배틀넷에 통보하는 방식이죠
<SunGyo> 게임 진행동안은 유동량이 방장에게로 넘어가는거군요
<drake_kr> 그쵸
<SunGyo> 그런데 제가 불만이였던건 그 업체의 방식이였어요.
<drake_kr> '나몰라라' 같은건가보네요
<SunGyo> 그러한 것을 솔직히 이야기해주는게 아니라, 고객에게 '해킹'운운하면서 겁을 줘서 고객에게 서버에 대한 모든 책임을 떠넘겨버렸따는거죠.
<SunGyo> 제가 그 업체를 실제로 만나기 전에 메니지먼트를 전공한 지인을 통해 한번 이야기를 듣고, 또 인터넷에서 누가 쓴 글을 한번 이야기를 들었거든요.
<drake_kr> 자기들이 관리하면 귀찮으니까 떠넘겼군요
<drake_kr> 보안 제대로 하려면 신경쓸 게 많고, 저는 개인이 보안에 대해 잘 아는게 이상하다고 생각하는 사람입니다.
<SunGyo> 자기네는 소프트웨어 가끔씩 업데이트 해주면서 월 4만원과 데티아베이스 백업본을 한달에 한번식 따박~ 따박~ 챙겨가죠.
<SunGyo> 이전에 그 업체를 누가 매니지먼트 해줬는지 아는 사람한테 한번 전해들었거든요.
<SunGyo> 자기네가 가지고 있는 기술력의 한계를, 그 사람이 메니지먼트로 극복시켜줬다는..식으로 설명을 해주더라구요.
<drake_kr> 음, 4만원에 서비스를 해줬었는데 갑자기 '보안'을 이유로 서버를 넘겨버렸다구요?
<drake_kr> 서버를 넘기고도 내는 돈은 같고요?
<SunGyo> 아니요. 처음 계약때부터요.
<SunGyo> 말을 괭장히 잘해요.
<SunGyo> 저희가 서버를 가지고 있어도 되는데..해킹이 되면 책임을 지기 어렵다..는 식으로
<SunGyo> 그러니 그렇게 알고 계셔라...라고
<drake_kr> 아 두가지 선택지가 있는데 돈은 같고
<SunGyo> 금액차이는 못들었어요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 좀 차이가 있었나보죠..
<SunGyo> 쪼금 더 어이가 없었떤것은
<drake_kr> 서버를 운영하면 보안 대책은 운영하는쪽에서 해야 하죠
<drake_kr> 원래
<SunGyo> 쪼금 더 어이가 없었떤것은...서버를 애가 잠을 자는 방에다가 넣어놨는데
<SunGyo> 이유인 즉슨, 아이피를 다른 컴퓨터가 가져가버리면, 서버 아이피가 바뀌어서 접속할 수 없다며 그리 해놓은거에요.
<SunGyo> 열어보니 서버내 아이피 설정은 유동아이피...
<SunGyo> 상식에서 쫌 많이 벗어나더라구요.
<drake_kr> 음, 그건 ddns로 해결이 가능하니 상식밖의 행동은 아니네요
<drake_kr> 물론 네이버같은데서 그랬다면 문제가 되겠지만..
<SunGyo> 그래서 전화해서 따졌어요. 왜 그렇게 해놨냐고..
<SunGyo> 그 이야기 듣고, 그러면 라우터에 아이피 제한 걸고, 남는 영역에 고정 아이피를 주면 되지 않냐
<SunGyo> 그럼 그리 하래요. ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 서버가 NAT 밑에 있고 유동아이피로 동작하는 경우도 꽤 있어서.. 그건 그냥 그렇게 해도 돼요
<SunGyo> 그렇다고 서버를...방에다가 들여놓는건 좀 그렇자나요
<SunGyo> 라우터에다가는 서버 아이피 에다가 포트포워딩도 아니고 디엠제트를 그냥 주고...
<SunGyo> 서버는 윈도우..
<SunGyo> 그것도 고객이 설치한..
<drake_kr> 음.. 그냥 아마존으로 이주하시는게..
<SunGyo> 유동아이피로 동작하는걸 이해못하는게 아니라,
<SunGyo> 라우터에선 아이피에 디엠제트를 걸어놓고 서버에 그냥 유동아이피로 남겨놓는게 쫌 이해가 안되서 그랬어요.
<SunGyo> 그러면서 다른 컴퓨터가 아이피 가져가면 곤란하다며 라우터 바로 옆에 컴퓨터를 놓아버리는게요
<drake_kr> 그건 생각외로 자주 있는 일입니다..
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SunGyo> 제 상식에서는 이해가....( _ _)
<drake_kr> 그런거 이것저것 신경쓰실바에는 아마존 쓰시는게..
<drake_kr> 성능이 크게 중요하지 않다는 전제하에서는 말이죠..
<SunGyo> 예. 아마존을 보니 머리가 맑아지네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 아. 그업체가 웃긴게...
<SunGyo> 오라클 디비는 윈도우에서밖에 백업이 안된다며
<SunGyo> 윈도우에다만 올려놔야 된데요
<SunGyo> 다른데서는 백업이 어렵...데요
<drake_kr> 매우 어렵죠
<SunGyo> 그런가요?
<drake_kr> 안되는건 아니지만 매우 어렵습니다
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SunGyo> 그정도에요?
<drake_kr> 레드햇 계열 특정 배포판에서 겨우 설치된다고 합니다.. 버전에 따라 다른데..
<drake_kr> 버전별로 배포판 특성 맞춰줘야 돼요
<SunGyo> 오라클 디비 유경험자에게 물어보니, exp로 다 된다고...
<drake_kr> 그 경험자는 오라클을 직접 설치한 분은 아니겠죠
<SunGyo> 문제는 오라클이군요?
<drake_kr> 오라클DB를 안 쓰면 되는 문제긴 한데..
<SunGyo> 버젼ㅂ려로 배포판 특성 맞춰준다는게 오라클 기준인가요? 오에스 기준인가요?
<drake_kr> 그러니까.. 오라클 버전이랑 OS 버전이랑 맞는걸로 설치해야 돼요
<drake_kr> 몇 번 해보면 그리 못 해먹을만한건 아니긴 하겠습니다만..
<SunGyo> 자기네는 레드햇도 해보고 켄트오에스도 해보고 다 해보고도 안될거 같다면서 포기했따던데요?
<drake_kr> 그리고.. 웃긴건 오라클에서 배포하는 배포판이 또 있어요 그거 깔면 직빵
<drake_kr> 근데 생각보다 아는사람 별로 없더군요
<SunGyo> 잠깐, 그 말이 이해가 안되요
<SunGyo> 오라클에서 배포하는 배포판이 뭘 말씀하시는거에요? 오에스? 디비?
<drake_kr> http://www.oracle.com/kr/technologies/linux/overview/index.html
<SunGyo> 헐...오라클 리눅스...
<drake_kr> 사실 이것저것 따지기 시작하면 윈도우서버 라이센스 비용도 있으니..
<drake_kr> 그 업체에서 제대로 사용하려면 머신당 최소 400 이상 들어갑니다..
<SunGyo> 그런데 이것도 라이선스 구매비가 있나보네요?
<drake_kr> 기술지원비용이죠
<SunGyo> 글쿤요.
<drake_kr> 리눅스 자체는 무료로 다운로드 받을 수 있을겁니다.
<SunGyo> 오라클 디비도 스텐다드 에디션과 엔터프라이즈 에디션으로 나뉘어지네요?
<drake_kr> 여러가지 버전이 있죠
<SunGyo> 오라클부터 배워야겠네요. '-'
<drake_kr> 오라클을 pgsql이나 mariadb같은걸로 마이그레이션 하면 비용은 줄일 수 있겠죵
<SunGyo> 저는 마이에스큐엘로 빼오려 했거든요.
<SunGyo> 아마존 서버는 감사드립니다.
<drake_kr> 아마존이 다 좋은데 스택이 다 해외에 있어서 많이 느리다는게 문제에요
<SunGyo> 일단은 포로토타입 구현이라서요.
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 판단은 알아서 하시면 되죵 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 뭐...개인 서버에 올려서 해봐도 되는데, 개인서버는 막~ 굴리면서 쓰는거라서요. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아마존에서 윈도우서버도 무료로 제공
<drake_kr> S3도 50기가였던가? 거기까지 베이직으로 또 무료일거에요
<SunGyo> 이거 1년 뒤면 유료로 넘어가나요?
<drake_kr> 그때 계정 하나 더 파서 옮기고 계정 날리면 되죠
<drake_kr> 근데 유료로 넘어가도 몇달러 정도일건데요
<SunGyo> 한달에요?
<drake_kr> 네
<SunGyo> 1년에 한번 마이그레이션을 해주면 단가가 까이는거군요.
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 오, 래드햇, 수세, 윈도우도 있네요,
<SunGyo> 와. 이거 보기에 무척 신기한데....
<SunGyo> 느리네요ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아직도 깨어계시다니 ...
<DarkCircle> 좀 주무실때 되지 않았냐능 덜덜
<SunGyo> 들어와서 이것 저것좀 찾아보고...
<SunGyo> 때마침 드레이크님께서 아마존 서버를 가르쳐주셔서 구경하고 있었어요.
<DarkCircle> 아마존은 1년 공짜.
<SunGyo> 1년 뒤에 서버 마이그레이션으로 단가를 깎을까요?ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 사실 EC2 서버 쓰는거 아니면 ... 트래픽 단위 과금이라 요금폭탄이 언제 떨어질지 모릅니다.
<SunGyo> ec2이긴 한데요..
<DarkCircle> 아마존은 다 좋은데 관리도 편하고 ... 머신이 눈에 보이는게 아니라 내맘대로 뭘 못한다는 단점이 있죠
<DarkCircle> 스토릿지는 30기가까진가 그렇고
<DarkCircle> 메모리 256MB까지밖에 안되고
<SunGyo> 프로토타입 개발중에는 아마존에 의존하는것도 나쁘지 않을거 같아서요.
<DarkCircle> 가상머신이다보니 CPU 자원은 허벌라게 쪼금 주고 ... 컴파일도 개느림.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 컴파일.....( __)
<SunGyo> 아, 여쭤보고 싶은게 있었는데
<DarkCircle>  간단한 서비스 올려두는덴 괜찮겠지만 무게가 나가는 서비스는 비추입니다.
<SunGyo> 젠투를 선호하시는게 퍼포먼스때문인가요? 보안때문인가요?
<DarkCircle> 전자는 최근에는 의미가 없고
<DarkCircle> 오히려 후자에 가깝고 ...
<DarkCircle> 후자보다는
<DarkCircle> 극단적인 커스터마이징을 하기가 쉽다는 장점이 있죠
<SunGyo> 가령요?
<DarkCircle> 어떤 라이브러리를 올려야 하고 올리지 말아야 할 경우에 레드햇이나 데비안을 올릴땐 그냥 라이브러리가 한꺼번에 올라가는데
<DarkCircle> (의존성을 미리 걸어두기 때문에)
<DarkCircle> 젠투는 키워드 설정으로 따로 넣고 빼고 하는지라 그때그때 뺄 요소를 뺄 수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거도 할 줄 알아야 하는거지 못하면 그냥 우분투 쓰는게 나아요.
<drake_kr> 윈도우 만세
<SunGyo> 그냥 여쭤보고 싶었어요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ 윈도 서버 만세!
<DarkCircle> 진보정의당 페이지 들어가봤는데
<DarkCircle> 윈도 써버 개작살이데요
<DarkCircle> 퍼포먼스가 지릴 정도로 쩔어줌 ..
<drake_kr> 정품사서 쓰려면 한달에 550은 필요함
<DarkCircle> URL치고 엔터를 톡 쳤는데
<DarkCircle> 1초 지나니까 페이지가 훅! 하고 다 뜸.
<DarkCircle> drake_kr, http://www.gog.com/gamerumble?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=game_subject&utm_campaign=tag_team_game_rumble
<DarkCircle> 사세용 /-ㅠ-/
<SunGyo> DarkCircle : 어제 이후로 고민을 많이해봤는데요
<drake_kr> 윈도서버 2012가 550쯤 하는데 그정도 값어치는 해주는듯
<DarkCircle> http://www.justice21.org/  미친듯이 훅 하고 뜨는 서버 ..
<SunGyo> 퍼포먼스가 작렬이네요..
<DarkCircle> 네이버가 저건 좀 보고 배워야 ...
<SunGyo> 기존에 파이썬에 익숙해져 있는 상황에서, 장고를 가지고 웹으로 진입해볼까 해서요
<DarkCircle> 예전에는 장고에 퍼포먼스 문제 어쩌구 언급이 있었는데 최근에는 머신 성능이 워낙 좋아지니까 퍼포먼스도 거의 무의미한 지경으로 가는거 같더군요.
<SunGyo> 퍼포먼스는 머신으로 커버가 되는거군요.
<SunGyo> 요즘 추세가요.
<DarkCircle> 돈으로 뭐든지 해결이 되는 시대죠 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 돈만 좀 더 있으면 램 사다가 박고 ..
<drake_kr> 마이크로는
<drake_kr> 한달내내 돌리면 15달러네
<drake_kr> 1년 지나고 나서도
<DarkCircle> 좀 더 있으면 SSD 박고
<DarkCircle> 더 있으면 퓨전IO로 박아주시고
<drake_kr> 돈 있는데 왜 컴터를 삼?
<DarkCircle> 좀 더 있으면 그런 구성으로 한대 더 ...
<SunGyo> 아까 밖에서 돌아다니면서 스마트폰으로, 이쪽에 진출한 업계들 살펴봤는데 대부분 신생이고.. 업계 하나가 재법 잘 갖춰진곳이 보였고 나머지는 크게 두곽을 들어내는거 같지는 않더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 바다만 건너면 느려지죠.
<DarkCircle> 아마존 US쪽 개느려가지고 JP로 바꿔서 써봤는데
<DarkCircle> JP 리전은 머신이 개떡같아도 네트워크 퍼포먼스로 커버를 쳐줌 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 괴물 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<SunGyo> 제가 후발주자로 출발한다 하더라도 특색 갖춰 나가면 되겠더라구요
<DarkCircle> 클라우드 머신의 궁극적인 퍼포먼스 병목은 네트워크에서 다 나오는데 ..
<DarkCircle> 내부 버스 전송속도는  수십~수백기가비트인데 랜카드는 아직도 100~1000Mbps니까 ...
<drake_kr> 진히가 한 얘기 못 들었노
<drake_kr> 10G를 UTP케이블로 전송가능
<drake_kr> 사정거리 60cm
<DarkCircle> 그건 이론상 가능한 얘기예요.
<DarkCircle> 실제로는 무조건 1메다 넘어버리니까 10기가비트가 나오기 힘들어요 UTP로는 ..
<DarkCircle> 그래서 보통 10기가 대부터는 광케이블로 꼽아서 날려버리죠 아햏
<drake_kr> ESATA는 3 안됨
<DarkCircle> 네 eSATA도 퍼포먼스 안나와요.
<drake_kr> ESATA 3G 제대로 나옴
<DarkCircle> 그냥 광전송 해버리는게 (...)
<drake_kr> USB3가 물먹는 이유
<drake_kr> 굵고 짧아
<DarkCircle> 설계 제대로 한데 보니까 아얘 메인보드를 슬롯에 꼽아서 대형보드에서 라우팅을 해버리던데 ..
<drake_kr> 리피터 죽어나것구만
<DarkCircle> 붙는 장비가 한두대로는 안되니까 장비당 포트수 줄여서 분산시켜버리죠.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 근데
<drake_kr> ec2 쓰는데
<DarkCircle> 분산이 능사는 아닌데 - -;
<drake_kr> 러닝만 아니면 과금 안 되는거?
<drake_kr> 스탑만 시키면 되는거?
<DarkCircle> 무료기간에는 과금 안돼요
<DarkCircle> 근데 한달 트래픽 제한 있을텐데
<drake_kr> 750시간 제한
<DarkCircle> Realigner_, 흔들
<DarkCircle> Realigner_, 흔들
<drake_kr> 750시간이 1달 아님?
<DarkCircle> Realigner_, 흔들
<DarkCircle> Realigner_, 흔들
<SunGyo> 한달 쫌 넘던데요
<DarkCircle> 시간 제한도 있고 총 트래픽도 있고 ...
<SunGyo> 31.5..뭐 그런식..
<drake_kr> 720시간이 딱 한달이넹
<drake_kr> 음 쓴시간 보는거 어디없나
<SunGyo> DarkCircle, 지금 구축하시는 서버는 자체 idc까지 생각하시는건가요?
<drake_kr> 정지시켜놨다가 다음주 시연할때 잠깐 틀고 아마존 서버만 쭉 올려둬야겠다
<DarkCircle> 그 자체가 그냥 자체 IDC죠
<SunGyo> 써지는 어떻게 하실지 궁금해서요
<DarkCircle> 물리 20T인데 ...
<SunGyo> 건물 자체에 써지가 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 써지는 그냥 멀티탭 잘 사면 됩니다. 그리고 물리는 전기시설에 휴즈+두꺼비집 하나 잘 달면 되죠.
<drake_kr> 어차피 뒤질 서버는 써지 잘 해놔도 번개 한방에 훅
<SunGyo> 멀티텝을 잘 산다는게, 써지가 들어간 멀티텝 말씀이신가요?
<DarkCircle> 네 요새는 써지는 다 기본이라 ...
<SunGyo> drake_kr 제가 그걸 당해봐서요....
<SunGyo> 그런데, 써지를 해놔도 번개가 타고들어와요?
<DarkCircle> 그쵸. 타고 들어오죠.
<drake_kr> 허용량이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 감당하는 정도가 있는데
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SunGyo> 써지도 믿을게 못된다는거군요.
<DarkCircle> 그게 더 크게 들어오면 그대로 껑충 타고 넘어온다는.
<SunGyo> 주여...
<DarkCircle> 아멘
<SunGyo> 그건 퓨즈를 해도 안되는거 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 퓨즈도 넘죠
<drake_kr> 써지를 넘는데
<SunGyo> $(!@)#$*&!@(#&!@*#)!@(#*
<SunGyo> 데이타 보관에 있어 세상에 믿을게 무엇이란건가요....( _ _)
<DarkCircle> 써지를 직접 설계해서 박는방법도 있긴 한데
<SunGyo> 번개뜨면 걍 서버 내리는게 장땡이군요
<drake_kr> 속편하게 5백업 해두면 됩니다
<DarkCircle> 피뢰침 잘 박아서 땅에 잘 심으면 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 보통 접지 안해서 터지는 경우가 90%
<SunGyo> 건물 접지를 확인하고 서버를 놓는게 아니구요?
<drake_kr> 안터질 놈은 접지 안해도 안 터짐
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SunGyo> 정말, 백업에 의존하는게 속편하겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 접지 안해도 안터지는놈은
<drake_kr> 터질놈은 접지를 해놔도 랜선타고 들어와 터짐
<DarkCircle> 파워 설계를 기가막히게 잘해서
<DarkCircle> 그냥 파워만 터지는 경우
<SunGyo> 그런데 5중백업까지 갈때, 물리적 공간을 포함해서인가요?
<SunGyo> 그래서 랜선에도 써지를 걸지 안ㅇㅎ나요?
<DarkCircle> 랜선에 써지를 거는게 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 걸려면 네트워크 장비에 걸어야죠
<drake_kr> 전원에 들어가는 써지에 비하면 새발의 피죠
<SunGyo> ....?
<DarkCircle> 전자장비는 원래 다 하나도 빠짐없이 접지 붙여야 되는데
<SunGyo> 써지가, 접지를 말씀하시는거에요?
<DarkCircle> 보통 그냥 플러그 갖다 박으니까 문제가 생기는 ...
<drake_kr> 닭공: 랜카드에 일단은 붙어있음
<DarkCircle> 랜카드에 있는 접지는 ...
<DarkCircle> 그 뭐지 ..
<DarkCircle> 브래킷.
<DarkCircle> 본체랑 껴주는 ...
<DarkCircle> 본체에서 전선 하나 따다가
<drake_kr> 아니 3com꺼에서 봤다고
<drake_kr> 요새껀 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle> 요새꺼도 있어요 ㅋㅋ 접지 다 기본.
<drake_kr> 퓨즈 달렸음
<drake_kr> 암튼
<drake_kr> 라즈베리엔 안달렸음
<DarkCircle> 브래킷 붙여주는 부분에 드라이버 나사 타고 가더군요.
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 근데 서버로 쓰는놈 있음
<SunGyo> 롸즈베리...
<DarkCircle> 저전력 서버는
<DarkCircle> 웬만해서 죽을일이 없는게
<SunGyo> 브래킷 나사로 접지가 되는거군요
<DarkCircle> 훅 들어오면 어댑터 (DCDC)가 빵! 하고 터지기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 그냥 나사로 접지가 되는게 아니라
<drake_kr> 번개맞을거 걱정하느니 티어백업
<SunGyo> 그거로 어뎁터는 타고 컴퓨터 모니터는 산 경우 봤어요
<DarkCircle> 브래킷을 본체에 연결하면서 본체에서 접지선을 따다가 땅에 묻는거죠
<SunGyo> DarkCircle : 땅에다 따로요?
<SunGyo> 벽에 삼구 접지선에 의존하는게 아니구요?
<DarkCircle> 케비닛도 따로 접지합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그게 정석이예요.
<DarkCircle> 3구 접지선에 접지하는건 파워쪽 접지구요.
<SunGyo> 따로 접지한다는게, 벽에 있는 접지선 '외'에 접지를 하나 더 묻는다는 말씀이신거에요?
<SunGyo> 네.
<SunGyo> 랜쪽이나 캐비넷 접지도 그쪽으로 몰아주면 되는거 아니에요?
<DarkCircle> 본체쪽은 나사구멍 뒤지다보면 접지 기호 따로 표시된 부분이 있어요
<SunGyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> 거기서 전선 따다가 따로 빼야돼요
<SunGyo> 따로 뺀다는게 벽으로 넣지 않고 진짜 삽질을 한번 더 해야 한다는 말씀이신거죠?
<DarkCircle> 파워서플라이로 아무리 접지를 잘해도
<drake_kr> 근데 솔직한 제 의견은 '일반인이 접지를 신경쓰느니 두군데 더 백업을 하자'가 되것습니다
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SunGyo> 백업....( _ _)
<DarkCircle> 본체 케이스에 미세전류가 흐릅니다.
<DarkCircle> 일단 전기가 흐르면 자기가 생성되고
<DarkCircle> 전기 -> 전류
<DarkCircle> 자기가 도는 곳에 다시 전류가 흐르는지라
<DarkCircle> 정전기나 미세전류가 새는게 그래서 새는것.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 조립PC 전자파장해검정 받아야 된다는 얘기가 그 얘기예요.
<DarkCircle> 대기업에서 나온 완성 PC는 어느정도 다 이리저리 맞춰서 나오는데 조립PC는 그런게 없는지라 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 한밤중 열띤 토론이 이어지고 계씨네요.
<DarkCircle> 여하간 접지는 정말 기본입니다. ㅡ,.ㅡ 랙 케비넷과 1U 케이스가 있다면 케이스에서 케비넷으로 1차 접지를 , 케비넷에서 따로 접지선 뽑아서 벽으로 2차 접지를 해줘야 합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 접지는 정말 중요하죠. 보통은 렉 캐비넷별로도 그라운드를 다 따로 잡을껍니다.
<DarkCircle> IDC에는 이런거 다 철저히 해주고 있죠. 여기저기에 다 접지를 시켜놔가지고.
<DarkCircle> 네
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통 공통접지를 할텐데 가정집에도 접지 하지 않나요? 여간한 아파트는 2종접지 되어있던데.
<DarkCircle> 파워서플라이에 그라운드 달려있다고 그거 믿었다가 보드가 탄다는.
<DarkCircle> 네 그런데 컴퓨터 본체는 아무리 접지를 잘해도 ... (...)
<LYUSO_THINK> 파워서플라이의 ESD 내구력은 별로 안좋죠. SPD(서지 프로텍터) 를 따로 달아야죠.
<DarkCircle> 본체 케이스 접지는 또 따로 해야되더라고요
<LYUSO_THINK> 케이스는 보통 파워서플라이 체결시 별도로 절연하지 않는 이상 접지가 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 써지 프로텍터는 요새 멀티탭에 참 잘 되어 있긴 한데
<SunGyo> 그런데 그 케이스 접지도 역시 벽으로 보내면 되는건가요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 멀티텝의 SPD 용량이 낮으니까요.
<SunGyo> ...?
<DarkCircle> 손발 닦고 세수하고 다리에 물 약간 묻힌채로 나와서 본체에 다리를 슬쩍 걸쳐놓고 컴퓨터 작업을 하면
<drake_kr> 키노피오 개새끼
<LYUSO_THINK> 파워서플라이에 보면 EMI 필터가 있는데 이거랑 세트로 파워서플라이 외부 케이스가 보통은 같이 연결되어있는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 다리가 찌릿찌릿 할겁니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 찌릿찌릿...
<SunGyo> 순간 흠짓 흠짓
<DarkCircle> 그게 접지가 제대로 안되어 있어서거든요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 정확하게 파워서플라이에 보면 EMI 필터가 접지랑 연결되는데 이게 케이스랑도 갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 아까 말씀대로 저용량 SPD가 원인이기도 하고
<drake_kr> "Thank you Mario! But our princess is in another castle!"
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래서 그 전류가 미세하게 흘러요. SPD 저용량인거랑 관계 없이 접지가 안되면 이러는거에요.
<DarkCircle> 케이스에서 별도의 미세 전류가 흐를수도 있는건 저 위에서도 말씀드리다 시피 전류가 복잡하게 흐르는 보드에서 자기장이 막 생겨서
<DarkCircle> 이게 다시 또 다른 도체에서 전류가 흐르게 하는 현상을 발생하기 때문에 ..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  이 시간까지 계시는 분들이 이렇게 많은건 오랫만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 와전류 전압이 그렇게 높지는 않은데......
<DarkCircle> 결국 케이스가 ... 파워로 접지가 되지만
<SunGyo> 저덕에 깨신듯....ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요. =)
<DarkCircle> 접지를 또 해야 한다는 결론 ..
<DarkCircle> 더럽 ...
<DarkCircle> 휴먼탓 -ㅅ-
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 저는 보드 미세전류로 인해서 케이스에 200v 이상 고전압이 유도된다는 이야기는 금시초문이네요.
<SunGyo> DarkCircle: 그 케이스 접지도 콘선트 접지로 뺴주면 되는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 고전압이 유도된다는 의미는 아니고
<DarkCircle> 그냥 미세전류가 생겨난다는 의미예요.
<DarkCircle> 고전압이 유도된다면
<SunGyo> 벽에 접지를 해놔도 케이스에서 찌릿하는 경험은 저도 종종 해본거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 케이스를 만지자마자 병원에 실려갔겠죸ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 미세전류 정도는 생길 수 있지만, 따끔따끔 정도 느낌이 오려면 전압이 좀 높아야 하니까요.
<SunGyo> 추후 테스트기를 한번 데어봐야 겠군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 음......
<SunGyo> 접지선이랑 케이스랑 데어서 전압이 얼마나 되는지 봐야겠어요
<DarkCircle> 좀 높다 하더라도 백볼트대 아니더라도 수십볼트대에도 그런 느낌이 있을수는 있습니다.
<SunGyo> Work^Seony 장고를 통해서 웹으로 진입해볼까 해요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그게 시스템 버스 전압으로 가능한지가 묘해서요.
<SunGyo> 혹은, 시스템 버스 전압이 아니라 다른 원인이 있는건 아닐까요?
<SunGyo> 가령 벽쪽에 접지에 저항이 걸려있따던지..이런 식으로요
<LYUSO_THINK> 제가 전기 공부할 때에 배우기로는
<drake_kr> 음.. 아무래도 과다추정같은데
<DarkCircle> 벽쪽 접지에는 저항이 걸리면 보통 풀업 저항 개념으로 보는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통 SMPS 나 기타 장치의 EMI 필터는 노이즈를 걸러내서 열로 바꾸는 게 아니라 노이즈를 접지단자로 보내는 식으로 합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래서 필터 자체에 접지가 있고, 여기서 미세하게 전류가 계속 나옵니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> http://img.directindustry.com/images_di/photo-g/iec-inlet-emi-filters-30463-2565111.jpg
<SunGyo> 사진 잘나왔네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 에서 초록색-노란색 와이어가 외함 접지용 라인이죠.
<DarkCircle> 가정용 구형 라인이 아니면 보통 전기라인은 세가닥으로 나와요 .
<DarkCircle> 흰색검은색+초록색
<DarkCircle> 으로 나오든가 ..
<DarkCircle> 저런식으로.
<SunGyo> 제 생각에는 조립을 하는 과정이라던지, 이런 곳에서 접지가 완벽하게 되지 않을 수도 있을거 같아요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠 뉴트럴 핫 그라운드
<SunGyo> 물건도 사람이 조립하는지라, 저항값을 정확하게 측정해보기 전까진 모르는거라서요.
<SunGyo> 혹은 조립자가 이러한 부분에 인지 없이 조립을 할 수도 있을거 같기도 하고...물론 직접 조립하신 거라면 제 추측은 휴지통으로 들어가겠지만요
<LYUSO_THINK> http://www.itocp.com/html/20100504/article/jumper450/images/8.jpg
<LYUSO_THINK> 거의 모든 파워는 EMI 필터의 초록 와이어를 외함에 접지합니다..
<SunGyo> 그 외함과 케이스 사이에서 저항이 생길수는없는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 저항이야 외함에도 있고 케이스에도 있고 다 있죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠 저항이 없는 건 없죠.
<SunGyo> 케이스 설계 자체에, 금속부분끼리 잘 맞다아있게 되는건가요? 혹은 나사구멍을 통해서든지..그런식으로요, 제가 조립하면서 그부분까지 살펴보지는 못해서요
<DarkCircle> 무시할 수준이라 거의 대부분 고려를 하지 않지만.
<SunGyo> 음. 그 저항은 무시할 수 있는 수준이라는거네요?
<DarkCircle> 이상적으로라면 파워서플라이는 본체에 붙고
<LYUSO_THINK> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1exkahl2pn4jfd8/2014-04-15%2003.34.03.jpg
<DarkCircle> 자동적으로 접지가 되는거고 ... 거의 100%
<LYUSO_THINK> 굴러다니는 아톰 데탑 꺼져있는 상태에서 케이스 외함 전압이네요.
<DarkCircle> 그게 저기 뉴트럴 그라운드로 슉! 나가야 하는데
<SunGyo> 저렇게 슉~
<DarkCircle> 이 컴퓨터 부품이라는게 워낙 이리저리 막 붙다보면 정말 예상치 못한 변수가 많이 생기는지라 -_-;
<LYUSO_THINK> 케이스 외함전압 발생 원인의 95% 가 EMI 필터 접지, 특히 벽체에 접지단자가 없거나 중간에 접지라인이 끊어진 경우라고 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 플러그 접지에 케이스 접지까지 했는데도 원인 모를 삐~ 소리가 난다거나 하는 경우도 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 근데 보통 건축물에 벽체안에 내장해서 쓰는 접지라인은 정말로 튼튼해서
<DarkCircle> 웬만하면 안끊어지는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 싸구려 접지선을 썼다면 그럴수도?
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 건물이 부실일수도 있어요. 의심해봐야해요
<DarkCircle> 단선을 써야 되는데
<DarkCircle> 연선을 썼다거나 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 접지선이 보통 단선이거나 엄청굵은 연선인데
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 건물의심 해봐야 해요. 업자들 못믿어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 접지라인 자체가 그럴수도 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 네 라인 자체를 부실한넘으로 썼을 경우 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 아니면 땅에 매립하는 접지전극 자체에 문제가 있을 경우도 있죠.
<SunGyo> 답이 안나오는 경우.....ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SunGyo> 진짜 삽을 들고, 흙을 찾아, 삽지를 ㅎ애ㅑ 하는 경우.....ㅡ,ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 기초 공사할때 10파이짜리 철골에 접지선 용접해서 쭉 끌고 올라오는게 정석인데
<LYUSO_THINK> ........네?
<SunGyo> 삽질을 해야 하는경우요....
<drake_kr> 음
<SunGyo> 진짜 삽질...
<drake_kr> 구사나기 쿄의 장풍 이름은 캬바레였군
<DarkCircle> 근데 접지 별거 없어요 ... 접지선이 땅에서 떨어질까봐가 문제지... 땅에 고정했으면 그걸로 끝.
<LYUSO_THINK> 제 기억으로는 구리나 봉형 혹은 최신 유행은 탄소전극 접지봉을 매립하는 걸로 기억하는데........
<DarkCircle> 선을 단단한놈으로 쓰거나 하지 않아서 선이 끊어지는거지 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 심지어 접지저항값 가정용이면 1종접지라 그거 맞출려고 저감제 퍼붓는데.....
<SunGyo> 탄소전극 접지봉은 처음 들어봤어요.
<SunGyo> 접지 원인 찾으려고 컴퓨터에서 그라운드까지 내려왔네요.
<DarkCircle> 네 매립하는 방식이 ... 첨에 기초 철골 공사할때 철골에 접지선 붙여서 그대로 시멘트로 발라버립니다. 그리고 그 선을 끌고 그대로 올려요 .
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 그래 1종이랑 특별 제 3종접지
<LYUSO_THINK> 그거 그렇게 하면 철골부식속도 + 시멘트 중성화 속도 엄청나게 빨라지는데..........;;;
<LYUSO_THINK> 법적으로는 저항값 10옴 이하, 도선두께 8스퀘어 이상일꺼에요.
<DarkCircle> 기초에다가 박는거니까 ...
<DarkCircle> H빔 공사할때는 H빔에다가 하기도 하고요 .
<LYUSO_THINK> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=shc102837&logNo=132060079&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통은 접지봉 따로 넣고 동시에 시공하는 걸로 알아요.
<DarkCircle> 아 ... 저 과정의 철골에다간 묶지 않습니다.
<SunGyo> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=funny177&logNo=80164281803
<DarkCircle> 그러다 집 박살나욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 번개로 인해 양이 떼죽음......
<DarkCircle> 저 공사 말고 바닥에 기둥 기초 세울때 얘기였습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 완전 바닥 기둥이군요........
<DarkCircle> 네
<SunGyo> 어릴때 한번, 비오는날 들을 걸어가다가 10미터 앞에 커다란 번개가 떨어진 적이...
<DarkCircle> H빔도 그 맥락 비슷해요 .
<DarkCircle> H빔 공사할때는 아얘 피뢰침도 거기에 붙여버립니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 뭐..... 콘크리트로 감싸지만 않으면 될텐데
<SunGyo> 번개가 코앞에 떨어지느 모습을 본게 그때가 유일한데, 정말 죽음의 문턱 앞에 서있는 경험이었어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 피뢰침까지 붙인다라 엄청 위험한데요......;;;;
<DarkCircle> 콘크리트로 감싸는게 아니라 벽돌로 막거나 뭐 그렇게 하는거 갇더군요
<DarkCircle> 프레임으로 뭔가 짜주고 둘러싼다음에
<DarkCircle> 건자재로 쉴드치기도 하고 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 네.........
<DarkCircle> 그래서 사실 사람이 기거하는 공간에는 전기가 흐르지 않습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래야죠.
<DarkCircle> 다 쉴딩해주는 방법이 있어서 .
<DarkCircle> 그리고 벽돌이나 이런걸로 다 막아준 다음에야 콘크리트 부어줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 그런식으로 해요 보통.
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 제가 본 공사방법과 많이 다르네요.
<SunGyo> 이전에 음향을 많이 만졌는데, 한번은 베이스 기타를 메고 있으면 자꾸 감전이 오는거에요.
<SunGyo> 나중에 그 원인을 제가 찾았는데, 도끼다시 바닦에 네모네모 들어가있는 '철심' 표면을 발로 밟으니 전기가 오더라구요
<SunGyo> 그래서 그 원인을 찾아서 연주자에게
<SunGyo> "네모 칸 한 가운데 서있으면 절대 감전 안와요~"
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 선이 많은 곳에서는 의도치 않게 유도전압이 뜨기도 하죠.
<DarkCircle> 예전에는 번개가 치면 건물 기둥만 타고 바닥으로 갔는데
<DarkCircle> 요새는 번개가 치면 건물의 틀을 쫙 타고 각 기둥으로 분산되어 땅으로 ...
<SunGyo> 그래서 데이타는 서지보다는 백업에 의존해야 한다가 결론인건가요?
<DarkCircle> 1차적으론 서지+접지 확실하게.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 백업은 당연 필수구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 건물 틀을 타고 쫙 퍼지다 보니까 전위상승으로 인해 문제가 터져서 그 문제 때문에 등전위 제어기가 등장하죠.
<SunGyo> 서지장비 이전에 벨킨꼐 맘에 들었는데, 요즘엔 물건을 안내놓네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 서지 프로텍터는 그냥 재대로 된 선에 물리는 제품을 사시는 게 나아요.
<DarkCircle> 네 맞아요. 등전위제어기.
<LYUSO_THINK> 서지 프로텍터 + UPS 조합으로 전원 안정성 확보하시고
<SunGyo> 제대로 된 선에 물린다는게 무슨말씀이세요?
<DarkCircle> 전선 피복을 까면
<DarkCircle> 선이 두가닥이 나오는게 있고 세가닥이 나오는게 있는데
<DarkCircle> 둥글둥글한 굵은선은 거의 100% 접지선이 있습니다. 플러그에 접지단자 달려나오고요.
<DarkCircle> 멀티탭이 요즘 다 그렇죠. 싸구려 아니면야 ...
<DarkCircle> 그런 제대로 된선이 있으면 된다 이런 의미
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통 서지 프로텍터는 분전반 쪽에 물리게 되니까요.
<DarkCircle> 220볼트를 쓰는 멀티탭이라도 전선이 납작하게 생긴놈이 있거든요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그런거는 보통 2선만 들어가 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 그런건 쓰지 마세요. 그런 멀티탭을 보면 접지단자가 없습니다. 심지어 플러그를 보자면 접지단자 부분이 홀이 뚫려서 생략되어 있죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/596180237/free-shipping-YLU1-B80-4P-width-27cm-flat-plate-type-font-b-surge-b-font-font.jpg
<DarkCircle> 2선을 써도 되는 경우는 가정용 소형 전기기기 (면도기 드라이어 다리미...?) 정도에나 해당되는거고
<LYUSO_THINK> 서지 프로텍터를 사보면 이렇게 생겼는데
<DarkCircle> 전자기기는 무조건 접지를 하는게 정석.
<SunGyo> 저 잘생긴 분은 얼마짜리?
<LYUSO_THINK> 저기다가 직접 동선을 연결하시는 게 좋습니다.
<DarkCircle> 저건 3상 서지 프로텍터.
<LYUSO_THINK> 단상으로도 쓸 수는 있어요. 나머지 상이 아깝지만 -_-
<SunGyo> 저건 배전함으로 들어가는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 밖으로 뺄 수도 있습니다. 구성하기 나름이죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 멀티텝형보다는 성능 좋을꺼라 생각합니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 보통 전압이 높게 흐르기 때문에 별도의 케비넷 안에 설치해서  앞에 아크릴판으로 막아줍니다.
<SunGyo> 얼마짜리에요?
<SunGyo> 써지로 전압이 높게 흐르는게 아니라...저거 삼상 사용하는 전압 자체가 380볼트라 그런거죠?
<DarkCircle> 네
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 그 전압 자체가 220V 나 380V 라 그러는 것도 있습니다.
<SunGyo> 380, 에어컨이나 엘리베이터로 들어가는거요.
<SunGyo> 이전에 한번...업자가 잘못해서 220v 콘선트에 380을 흘려넣어준거에요.
<LYUSO_THINK> ....... 헐
<DarkCircle> 220v에 1.4142 곱하면
<DarkCircle> 대충 그정도 나오긴 합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 311 V 죠.
<SunGyo> 그 건물 하나 전자장비 모두 싹 나가고..다행이도 사무실이 아니라 창고 비슷한거라 몇개 나간게 없지만, 덕분에 제가 쓰던 노트북님이 가셨죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 380V 면 파고치가 430V 정도 될텐데
<SunGyo> 군대에서 있었떤 일입니다.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅋㅋ......
<SunGyo> 한번은 군대에서 번개가 마구 치는데...
<DarkCircle> 군대는 취약해서 ㅋㅋ 말하자면 사실 한두끝도 없 ..
<SunGyo> 저는 바로 건물 배전함 싹 내렸고,
<LYUSO_THINK> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=940418217&NaPm=ct=hu04kbcg|ci=5d200ce05eb41b1ff825170f86d869aead5d867d|tr=slsl|sn=17703|hk=bcd64ffbcf8bb5a7e5e4756d2863c4eea2744dd2
<SunGyo> 유유히 작업하고 있떤 양 옆의 건문들에 있던 병사들은, 타고들어온 번개로 인해..
<LYUSO_THINK> 30만원이라........ 40kA 제품치곤 좀 가격 비싸네요.
<SunGyo> 에어컨과 컴퓨터들이 날라가는 경험을 하였죠.
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡv 전 살렸구요
<LYUSO_THINK> 군대는 SPD 가 보통 없죠.
<SunGyo> 가격이 컴퓨터 한대 값이군요.
<SunGyo> 지금 꾸미는 컴퓨터...
<DarkCircle> 비싼만큼 버텨주긴 하겠죠 낄낄 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 군대는 번개 제대로 맞으면
<DarkCircle> 그냥 막사 터졌구나 라고 생각하면 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 정상적인 SPD 가 잘 안보이네요. 140kA 는 버텨줘야하는데
<DarkCircle> 그리고 오폐수장도 터지는데 ... 모타가 ...
<DarkCircle> 저 군대 있을때 인근 부대에서 오폐수장 모타 고치려고 어떤 일병인가 ...  쓰레빠 신고 오폐수장 들어갔다가
<DarkCircle> 물밟고 감전 뿌릿부릿 ...
<DarkCircle> 사망
<DarkCircle> ...
<SunGyo> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=244583417&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&pos_shop_cd=SH&keyword_seqno=4666245969&search_keyword=%BC%AD%C1%F6
<LYUSO_THINK> .......
<LYUSO_THINK> http://ground.co.kr/down_files/20090720/spd/9.jpg 용량 작은거 사시면 번개칠 때 이렇게 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 저건 진짜 양호한거구요.
<SunGyo> 아직 저거까진 못봤어요.
<DarkCircle> 저렇게 터지다 못해 전기가 흐르면 ...
<DarkCircle> (...만지면 죽습니다...)
<SunGyo> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=831796030
<LYUSO_THINK> 다 타죠 진짜
<SunGyo> 쫌 싼것도 있네요. 2선짜리로요.
<DarkCircle> 오폐수장 일병 사망사고가 저거 제대로 안되어 있어서 애가 죽은거 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 8/20us 기준으로 In 을 체크해야해요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 오폐수장 모터터진건 제가보기에 ELCB 가 망가져서 그런 거 같은데.......
<LYUSO_THINK> ELCB 가 망가지면 누전상황에서 차단이 안되니까요.
<SunGyo> 저는 번개에 대한 예방이 참 중요하다고 생각하는게....콘선트 하나만 잘 내려도 몇천만원짜리 장비들을 살릴 수 있는데
<SunGyo> 아무리 확률이 낮다 하더라도 한번 터지면 제대로 크리...
<DarkCircle> 상코샤 저 회사 제품은 그냥 다 비싸군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 리서치에 돈 무진장 쏟아부은듯
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇기도 한데......... 국내에서 나오는 서지프로텍션 제품은 그냥 안파니까요.  ㄱ-
<LYUSO_THINK> 견적 넣고 발주 해야 가격을 알려주는 센스란 -_-
<SunGyo> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=383298644&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&pos_shop_cd=SH&keyword_order=%BC%AD%C1%F6&keyword_seqno=4666245969&search_keyword=%BC%AD%C1%F6
<DarkCircle> 누전상황에서 차단이 안된걸 떠나서 ... 제 의심으론 군대 특성상
<SunGyo> 요런건 어떨까요?
<DarkCircle> 애초부터 그런거 조차 "그런거 없다" 였을지도?
<LYUSO_THINK> DarkCircle, 아마 그럴 가능성도 크죠........ 제가 있을때는 제가 그걸 일일이 다 셋팅했었으니....
<LYUSO_THINK> SunGyo, 저건 네트워크 보호용이네요. 인입단 네트워크 설비에 하는거라 장거리를 타고 건물 내로 들어오는 케이블에 적용하면 효과가 있어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통은 광 케이블로 대체되어서 별로 티 안나지만......
<SunGyo> 이전에 한번 전화선으로 타고들어와 싹 건물을 날린 경험을 해봐서요
<DarkCircle> 군대는 그냥 한전 간부 하나 데리고 가면 ...
<DarkCircle> 이빨까기 한방으로 부대 전체를 뒤집어 엎을 수가 있 ..
<SunGyo> 그래서 막을 때는 모든 선을 염두해둬야 한다가 제 생각이에요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 전화선 방향은 SPD 덕지덕지 발라야죠.
<DarkCircle> 오래된 건물은 전화선쪽이 쉴드가 안되어 있는데
<DarkCircle> 최근 지어진 건물은 전화선이니 랜선이니 하는건 그다지 신경 안써도 되더군요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠 대부분 지하실에 방호장비가 떡칠이죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 지하실이 침수되면 덕분에 난리가 나지만......
<SunGyo> 쫌 엽기적인건...... 전기관련 일하는 분이 해준 이야기인데...
<SunGyo> '접지'를 타고 역류하는 경우도 있데요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 있습니다. 그래서 철근이나 H 빔에 접지하는 거 보고 제가 놀란거죠.
<SunGyo> 저희 건물은 전혀 안되어져 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 음 뭐라고 해야 하드라 ...
<DarkCircle> 접지를 하는 땅도 사실 전기를 소모하는 에너지 소모원으로 보는건데 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 역류하는 경우는 보통 건물 구간별로 접지구간이 나누어지는데 이 때 전위차가 발생할 경우 역류가 일어납니다.
<DarkCircle> 덩어리가 너무 크다보니까 ..
<SunGyo> 전 번개크리가 무섭습니다....( __)
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래서 등전위제어기가 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 전 번개로 모니터도 태워보고
<DarkCircle> 케이블 모뎀도 훌렁 태워보고 ...
<SunGyo> item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=522908198&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&pos_shop_cd=SH&keyword_seqno=4666245969&search_keyword=%BC%AD%C1%F6
<DarkCircle> 그래서 그런가 .. ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그냥 장비 터지면 에라이 훅갔네~
<DarkCircle> 이러고 말아버리는 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 전 번개말고 한전에서 고저압혼촉사고 내서 SPD 엄청 터뜨려먹었어요.
<DarkCircle> 그건 웬지 고의성에 가깝 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 그런걸 가지고 고저압혼촉사고라고 하는거군요
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SunGyo> 에라잇~~~ 지치치치칮ㄱ~
<LYUSO_THINK> 고의성이라 주변에 가정집인데
<SunGyo> 보통 그런경우엔 써지 장비들이 터져나가나요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 대신 터집니다.
<DarkCircle> 써지 장비는 ...
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 터지라고 달아두는거니까욬ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 써지는 생명이군요
<DarkCircle>  안터지면
<DarkCircle> ㅈ됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 동네가 ㅈ돼요
<SunGyo> ㅡㅜ
<SunGyo> ㅡㅜ
<LYUSO_THINK> 작년 총 3번이었는데 140kA 장비 3대씩 달던 때 (처음 2번)는 장비가 다 터지던데
<DarkCircle> 그 집 하나만 나가는게 아니라 옆집까지 ..
<DarkCircle> 그래서 아파트 같은데 전기공사할때보면
<LYUSO_THINK> 그 이후에 돈이 쪼달려서 140kA 장비 2개만 설치했더니 11월달인가 사고터지면서 제 공유기랑 쥬금.....
<DarkCircle> 전기 한번 끊고 수십분 기다린 다음에 작업 시작.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 지금은 서지 프로텍터가 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 터지고 못붙이셨군요 =3
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 무슨 쉴드도 아니고.....
<LYUSO_THINK> 네. 돈이 없어서.....
<DarkCircle> 하긴 비싸니 .. =3 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 400kA 장비도 있던데 가격이 좀 하더라구요.......
<SunGyo> 웹을 닫는다는걸 아얄씨를 닫아버렸네요.
<DarkCircle> 한전에다가 말하면 그거 주지 않나 -ㅅ- ..
<SunGyo> 잠이나 자라는 하늘의 뜻인가...
<DarkCircle> 가정집에 달건데 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 이미 이장분께서 배틀을 걸었는데 자기네는 책임 없다면서 (참고로 다른집은 장비가 없어서 터져나갔습니다.)
<SunGyo> 계신데가 시골이세요>
<SunGyo> ?
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 공급약관상 장비는 알아서 달아야 하다보니까요.
<LYUSO_THINK> SunGyo, 대구광역시 서구 평리동입니다.
<DarkCircle> 인데 시골 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 행정구역은 시로 해놓고 실제론 시골인데를 하도 많이 봐서 ...
<DarkCircle> 시 면 리 (응?)
<LYUSO_THINK> 지도 띄워보세요.....
<LYUSO_THINK> 시골수준은 아닙니다....... 슬럼가라고 해 주세요.
<SunGyo> ㅡㅜ 왠지 가면 어르신들이 수건 머리에 두르고 랩할 기세
<SunGyo> 고개를 앞뒤로 흔들며
<DarkCircle> 음 제가 한번 지나갔던 그 동네군요
<DarkCircle> 단독주택 많은 ..
<SunGyo> "요~! 너는 내 써지를 날려머거~~써~!~"
<DarkCircle> 대구에 두번인가 내려갔었는데 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 그 동내 정답이십니다......
<DarkCircle> 기차타고 대구시내를 처음 지나가다보면
<DarkCircle> 단독주택 몇개가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 좀 느낌이 휑~해보이는데가 있죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 맞아요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그 근처이긴 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그 비슷한 느낌의 동네가 정확히 반대편 동네에도 있더군요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 근처가 다 그렇습니다........
<DarkCircle> 중심가 이근처만 빼면
<DarkCircle> 중심가를 조금만 벗어나도 뭔가 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> http://ground.co.kr/company/files/support/TM-Series.pdf 요즘 이거 320kA 장비 3개를 사서 물릴까........
<LYUSO_THINK> 대구는 이미 망해가는 도시죠.......
<DarkCircle> 동대구역 찍고 이거 기준으로 대구카톨릭대학교정도 직선거리까지 해서 이 반경에 있는 지역 아니면 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 외딴지역 느낌이라 봐도 될듯..
<LYUSO_THINK> 광역시가 광역시같은 모습이 아니지요.
<DarkCircle>  네 ㅋㅋㅋ 가보고 놀랐어요
<DarkCircle> 동대구역이 중심이나 마찬가진데
<DarkCircle> 가면 평택역 같은 분위기
<LYUSO_THINK> 대구역 앞쪽 동성로까지가 그나마 번화가이고, 동대구역은 동대구역 근처마저도 상태가 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 동대구역은 요새 죄다 그냥 확 갈아엎는다고 이곳저곳 다 공사중이던데 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 통합환승센터 건설한다고 그럽니다. 신세계그룹이 현질을 해서 그래요.
<DarkCircle> 현질 해줘야해요 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 사실상 롯데 VS 신세계 배틀모드죠.
<SunGyo> 독학을 통해서 개발쪽으로 진입해들어오시는 분들도 계신가요?
<DarkCircle> 어차피 지으면 반은 코레일껄텐데 =3
<DarkCircle> 건물은 니네들이 지어라? 반은 우리꺼임 ㅇㅋ? ...
<Work^Seony> SunGyo,  있긴한데, 나중에 시간이 지나면 한계가 옵니다
<LYUSO_THINK> 그죠 반은 코레일껀데 말이에요. 라지만 현제 코레일의 동대구역은 거의 안건들인다더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> SunGyo, 한계가 은근히 큽니다........
<DarkCircle>  용산역도 그렇고 수원역도 그렇고
<DarkCircle> 서울역도
<SunGyo> Work^Seony, 개발쪽으로 전향을 준비하려구요.
<DarkCircle> 다 보면 유통업체가 현질해서 지은건데
<DarkCircle> 메인그라운드는 코레일겁니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠 그런데 대구역에 투자한 롯데는 대구역에서 대 실패.......
<Work^Seony> SunGyo, 개발 쪽 나가실려면 알고리즘이랑 자료구조론은 공부를 좀 하셔야되요
<DarkCircle> 대구역은 (음 뭐랄까...)
<LYUSO_THINK> 대구역 롯데백화점이랑 롯데시네마는 실패작의 끝판왕이랄까요.
<DarkCircle> 대구역은 정말 .. 고담 삘이라 ...
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면
<DarkCircle> KTX ..
<Work^Seony> SunGyo, 그게 안되면 그냥 "코더" 수준 이상의 코딩을 하기가 어렵습니다.  그래서 한계가 온다는 거에요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅋㅋㅋ KTX 미정차도 그렇고 뒷쪽으로 가면 엄청나죠.
<DarkCircle> KTX가 대구역으로만 갔어도 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 판자촌이니.....
<SunGyo> Work^Seony, 저번에 이야기해주신것을 토대로, Django를 통해 웹으로 진입하려고
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러기에 동대구역의 플렛폼이 너무 좋았죠.
<SunGyo> 생각해보고 있엇어요.
<DarkCircle> 대전시도 서대전쪽 가면
<DarkCircle> 판자촌이 끼어있는데
<DarkCircle> 거긴 KTX가 지나가더군요 ...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 죽진 않았는데
<DarkCircle> 역시 시내를 보면 광역시 느낌은 ... 안납니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 최근에 대전역에 방문한 적이 있는데 거기가 서대전 역이라고 불리는 가보네요.
<DarkCircle> 광역시 느낌이 제대로 나는데라면 인천 부산
<DarkCircle> 서대전역이 따로 있고 대전역도 따로 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 둘 다 KTX가 서요
<LYUSO_THINK> 와 신기하네요.
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 그 위에 오송분기점에서 노선이 갈리기 때문에
<SunGyo> Work^Seony, 기획부터 개발까지 개인으로 시작하려면, 보다 업무를 단순화시키는게 이득일텐데 파이썬에 익숙해진 상태에서 장고로 진입하는게 나중에 득이 되지 않을까 싶더라구요
<DarkCircle> 대구역이랑 동대구역은 같은 경부선에 있지만 .
<DarkCircle> 서대전은 호남선이고 대전은 경부선
<Work^Seony> SunGyo, 일단 한국에서야 전공을 크게 중요하지 않게 생각하니까, 그 점에 있어서는 다행이지만, 자료구조와 알고리즘은 반드시 상당한 시간을 투자하셔서 공부하세요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 그렇기도 하네요.
<SunGyo> Work^Seony, 결국에 다른건 익히면 다 익혀지는데 자료구조와 알고리즘은 시간과 투자, 관심이 필요하다는거네요?
<SunGyo> 그때 추천해주셨떤 책이 어떤거였죠?
<Work^Seony> SunGyo, 근데, 장고 하시려면 OO 공부하셔야할텐데요..
<SunGyo> 00??
<DarkCircle> 객체지향이용
<Work^Seony> 객체지향이요
<DarkCircle>  찢찢뽕!
<Work^Seony> Object Oriented
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<SunGyo> 객체지향을 따로 공부해야 하나요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 절차식 프로그래밍만 하시면, 객체지향은 도저히 이해가 안갈 정도입니다
<SunGyo> 객체지향이라는 분야가 독립적으로 존재하는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 나중에 외계어가 되어버려서, 포기하게 되요
<DarkCircle> 객체지향에서 벗어나서 Autonomy oriented도 공부하셔야 할테지만 장고 자체가 객체지향.
<SunGyo> 그래서 제가 자꾸 외계어로 느낀거군요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 객체지향 프로그래밍이 엄청 중요하죠..
<drake_kr> 객체지향 별거 없는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 물론 메타프로그래밍도 중요하지만.
<Work^Seony> 분야라기보단 프로그래밍 방법 중 하나인데요,
<Work^Seony> 기존에 하시던 절차식과는 많이 달라요
<drake_kr> 특히나 인터프리터에서 객체지향이 중요할지는..
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 장고 하신다니깐요...
<SunGyo> 살펴볼수 있는 자료나 책이 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 요새 인터프리터 기반 언어 객체지향 많이  쓰죠
<SunGyo> 아까 말씀해주신 알고리즘도요
<DarkCircle> PHP도 그렇고 Perl도 그렇고 Python도  루비도 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 인터프리터가 객체지향을 많이 쓰던가요......음....
<DarkCircle> 루비가 루드비히 비트겐슈타인이라는 묘족이름은 아니라는.
<drake_kr> 그냥 C++에서 클래스 어떻게 쓰는지만 봐도 객체지향 나오는뎅..
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<Work^Seony> 알고리즘은, 일단 공부하시길 원하는 언어로 쓰여진 알고리즘 책이면 아무거나 보셔도 될 것 같구요,
<Realigner_> 므ㅓ....
<Realigner_> 자다 깼는데
<LYUSO_THINK> C++ 보다는 JAVA 먼저 보는게
<Work^Seony> 객체지향은 그것만을 다루는 책이 있따기보단,
<DarkCircle> Realigner_, 수면제 먹고 또 자삼
<Work^Seony> 아마 자바를 하셔야할 거에요
<Realigner_> 호출이 많네요? DarkCircle
<drake_kr> 음..
<DarkCircle> Realigner_, 늦었다능.
<LYUSO_THINK> C++ 보면 C 적인 그것도 많기도 하고 정말 주의깊게 하지 않으면 어디선가 터지더라구요.
<Realigner_> 별 문제 없는거죵??
<DarkCircle> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 모르겠어요 객체지향은 선택.
<DarkCircle> 아 아까 뭘 물어보려고 했는데 ..
<DarkCircle> 가만 ..
<Realigner_> 그럼 전 다시 자러 가보겠습니다
<Realigner_> 뿅
<SunGyo> 자바를 익히면서 객체지향이 익혀지는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 아 ..
<drake_kr> 자바보단
<DarkCircle> Realigner_, 혹시 아마존!
<DarkCircle> 아마존에서 헤비트래픽 썼다가
<drake_kr> 그냥 좀 긴거 짜보면 금방 이해될거에요
<DarkCircle> 요금크리먹은거 그거 물어보려고 했다능.
<LYUSO_THINK> 긴 프로그램 짜다보면 함수를 보통 따로 만들잖아요.
<drake_kr> 객체지향이라는게 뭐 별건 없으니..
<SunGyo> 네.
<LYUSO_THINK> 함수를 따로 만드는 걸 좀 더 확장해서 생각해보시면 OOP 랑 비슷해집니다.
<drake_kr> 함수에 인자값 뭐 줘야 하는지 까먹으니 활용하는게 OO
<DarkCircle> 함수를 그룹별로 변수랑 같이 패키지로 묶는게 클래스다라고 보시면 돼요
<Work^Seony> SunGyo, 정리를 해드리자면, "아는 사람 입장에서는 별거 아닌" 건데요, 모르는 사람 입장에서는 외계어 수준으로 이해가 안됩니다.
<SunGyo> 그러니까 결국 함수별 혹은 파일별로 역할을 나눠주고, 각 역할을 담당하게 해주면서 상호간 주고받게 해주면 되는걸 말씀하시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 비슷해요
<Realigner_> 아
<drake_kr> OO 설명이 힘들어요
<SunGyo> 혹은 장고가 지닌 객체지향이란게, 이러한 개념을 '언어화'시켜놨다는건가요?
<Realigner_> 한번 망한 적 있어요
<drake_kr> 어느순간 딱 하고 삘이 와야 이해돼요
<SunGyo> 오, 필.
<LYUSO_THINK> 특정 기능을 하는 단위 모듈(객체) 단위로 잘게 쪼개게 되요.
<Realigner_> 부들부들... 99달러인가 나와서 땅치고 후회했었던...
<Work^Seony> SunGyo, 장고가 그런게 아니라 자바에서 시작됐다고 이해하시면 되겠네요
<DarkCircle> SunGyo, 아마존에서 99달러 트래픽 과금 (먼산)
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 원하는 기능을 구현하기 위해 기능을 가진 모듈을 합치게 된답니다.
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/500985 참고가 될런지는 모르겠네요
<SunGyo> 그러려면 자바를 공부해야 하나요?
<DarkCircle> Realigner_,  <-
<Work^Seony> 자바에서 시작되서 객체지향이 엄청나게 유행하게 되니까, 모든 언어들이 객체지향을 지원하기 시작한거죠
<Work^Seony> SunGyo, 꼭 자바를 해야할 필요는 없는데요, 객체지향만 따로 놓고 설명하는 책이 별로 없을 거에요
<Realigner_> 그때 pptpd로 vpn 구축헤서 유투브나 스트리밍같은걸 했었는데 한국에서 막혔었던걸 하다보니까 트래픽이 많이 나오더라구요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 무서워 - -;
<LYUSO_THINK> TCPPPL 에서도 객체지향이 나오긴 하는데 자바책이 훨씬 쉽게 설명해줄꺼에요.
<Work^Seony> 비전산과 출신이 객체지향 자체에 익숙해지려면 사실상 자바를 공부하는게 가장 낫다라고 생각하는 거에요
<Realigner_> 일본에서 쓰실거면 아마존보단 CoNoHa를 쓰세요. 공유회선이라 회선비는 따로 안들어요 bb
<Realigner_> 가격도 말이 안되게 싸기도 하구요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 자바의 객체지향 개념이 좀 더 원래 의미에 가깝다고 해야하나 그런 게 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 그냥 클래스별로 Sandbox를 만들자는게 OO
<SunGyo> 자바만 따로 해주면 되는거죠? 안드로이드로 진입하거나 그럴거 없이요
<DarkCircle> 코노하 *-ㅠ-*
<LYUSO_THINK> 네.
<Work^Seony> 안드로이드 앱이 자바로 쓰여진거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 쉽게 말해서 그냥 문법 스타일 표현 방법 정도 익혀두시면 된다 이겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그림그리듯이요 .
<LYUSO_THINK> 그림을 그릴 때 가는 팬 하나로 처음부터 끝까지 다 그리는가
<Work^Seony> 사실 개념만 이해해도, 나머지 연습은 혼자서...
<LYUSO_THINK> 아니면 여러 도구를 써서 그리는 가의 차이? 그런 느낌일꺼에요.
<Work^Seony> 하지만, 알고리즘과 자료구조는 꼭 "상당한 시간"을 투자해서 공부하세요.
<Work^Seony> 적어도 시간복잡도가 뭔지는 아셔야되요
<DarkCircle> 코딩을 한다는 개념 자체가 워낙 ... 그냥 입으로 그림을 그린다 이런 느낌이기 때문에
<drake_kr> 테스트 드라이븐이 쉬워져요
<LYUSO_THINK> 알고리즘과 자료구조는 정말 중요해요.
<DarkCircle> 똑같이 입으로 그림을 그려도 말하는거에 따라 그림을 빨리 그릴 수 있고
<LYUSO_THINK> <- 시간복잡도를 고려하지 않고 코드를 짜고 패망한 사람.
<SunGyo>  개인정보
<SunGyo> 가입일: 2012/02/22 수 6:29 pm
<SunGyo> 글: 622 	
<SunGyo> https://github.com/kimsg1984/tomboy_web_service/
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 프로그램 짜는데는 절차지향이든 객체지향이든 상관은 없는데..
<DarkCircle> 안말해도 되는걸 또 말해서 쓸데없이 그리는 부분도 ..
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍 했는데, 이게 코드가 전체적인 시간복잡도가 2^x면... 짤리지 않을까 싶은데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 커지면 자꾸 까먹으니까요
<Realigner_> 아 잠 다 깨버렸네요 흑흑...
<LYUSO_THINK> 프로그램 코드에 할애하는 시간 95% 가 유지보수라고 해요.
<drake_kr> 작은 프로그램 여러개 짜는게 큰거 하나 짜는것보다 편하죠
<SunGyo> 이전에 해놓고 업데이트를 않해놓긴 했는데요
<DarkCircle> Realigner_, 수면제 ㄱㄱ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 밤에 또 깨는 (먼산)
<SunGyo> 이전에 톰보이 웹서비스를 구현해보면서, 서로간의 역할을 계속 나눠서 나누어줬거든요
<Realigner_> 지금먹으면 큰일나죠 ㅋㅋ 오늘은 회사도 안가지만
<LYUSO_THINK> 시간복잡도가 2^n 이면 ......
<Realigner_> 수면제 먹으면 길게 자도 수면 질이 떨어져서 잘 안먹는데
<DarkCircle> 난 몸이 뒤져버릴거 같아서 수면제 한알 좀 먹었으면좋겠숨
<Realigner_> 안먹으면 조금만 이상해도 휙 깨버리니 (...)
<DarkCircle> 쎈걸로.
<SunGyo> 함수로 쪼개고, 파일로 쪼개고..이런식으로요. 역할을 나눠 명확하게 해주고, 그 안에서 필요한걸 계속 다듬어갔어요
<LYUSO_THINK> ln(n)정도까지 낮아지면 얼마나 좋을까
<Realigner_> 약 하나 드리고 싶어도 수면제는 마약류라 드렸다간 포돌이 봐야해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 일반 수면제랑 또 틀린거자늠!
<DarkCircle> 무려"전문의약품"으로 찍혀있는 ..
<Realigner_> 일반적으로 수면제는 졸피뎀인데
<DarkCircle> 아니 내가 잡혀가는게 문제가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 약국이 박살이 나버리지 .
<Realigner_> 졸피뎀은 만 18세 연령금기라서... 쓸 수가 없고
<DarkCircle> 병원은 문을 닫(응?)...
<LYUSO_THINK> 오늘도 AVR 을 가지고 삽을 뜨다보니
<Realigner_> 그대신 이제 비슷한 효과를 내는 벤조디아제핀 계열 신경안정제를 주죠 ㅋㅋ
<Realigner_> 둘 다 향정신성의약품 (...)
<SunGyo> 자바를 익혀봐야겠네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> ARM 은 어떻게 써먹는건지 너무 어려워요.
<DarkCircle> 난 맨날 커피콜라를 드립다 위장에 퍼붓는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 효과가 있을지 모르겠 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<Realigner_> 무조건 자요 카페인 상관없이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> OS 없이 구동하려니까 어디서부터 손데야 할 지 감이 안잡힘.....
<Realigner_> 그나저나 이렇게 늦은 시간인데도 아얄씨는 핫하네요~
<DarkCircle> ARM 별거 없어요 (...) AVR하고 크게 다르지도 않 ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 스케일이 큰놈을 건드리신다면
<DarkCircle> 메모리 관리쪽이랑 부트로더 심는거랑 이런거 먼저 하셔야 할듯 낄낄
<LYUSO_THINK> 어셈블리로 짜는 게 아니기도 하고
<DarkCircle> ARM중에 AVR처럼 간단하게 다루는 모델이 좀 있긴 한데
<LYUSO_THINK> ARM 은 처음이라......
<DarkCircle> 그놈은 진짜 AVR이랑 크게 다르지도 않아서 .. GPIO 정도 건드릴줄 알면 끗...
<Realigner_> 요즘 어쩌다가 웹만 줄창 짜고 있는데, 정말 관심있는 분야는 LLVM같은 컴파일러를 공부하고 싶은데 일은 그걸 원치 않나봐요 ㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> AVR 로만 하려니까 성능이 음 좀 문제가 생기기 시작하더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 프로그램 루프를 1ms 이내로 끊어야 하는데 이게 힘드네요.
<DarkCircle> 개발은 굇수가 해줌. 그러니까 우리는 그냥 쓰면 됩니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> AVR 칩 어떤걸로 쓰세요?
<DarkCircle> 종류별로 무지 많은데 ..
<Realigner_> 명언... 저희같은 일반인은 그냥 써야죠
<LYUSO_THINK> ATmega2560 으로 하고있어요.
<DarkCircle> 2560이라 ...
<DarkCircle> 128에 USB 들어가는놈이네요 .
<LYUSO_THINK> 네.
<SunGyo> Work^Seony, http://www.amazon.com/Data-Structures-Algorithms-Using-Python/dp/0470618299/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397504656&sr=8-1&keywords=Data+structures+and+Algorithms+using+python
<DarkCircle> SPI랑 외부 인터럽트 확장된넘.
<LYUSO_THINK> 컴퓨터랑 통신을 해야 하다보니까요.
<DarkCircle> 클럭은 아무래도 알아서 적당히 따로 계산해서 넣어야 할거 같은데 ..
<SunGyo> 개발쪽으로 진입을 하려면 시간을 가지고 꾸준히 준비를 해봐야겠네요...
<SunGyo> 알고리즘 책을 보니 고등학교 수학시간에 정석 보던 기분이네요.
<DarkCircle> 아트멜 이넘들 로고 바꿨넹 ...
<DarkCircle> 장사좀 된다고 이러긴가 -ㅠ- ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 지금도 IO 가 모자라서 SPI 가지고 다른 프로세서 5개 보조로 물릴 예정인데
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... IO를 확장할 수 있는 칩이 있긴 한데 ...
<DarkCircle> 4248 칩인가 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 있던가요?
<DarkCircle> 잠시만요 .. 하도 오래돼서 기억이 ..가물하네요 .
<DarkCircle> 아 ...
<DarkCircle> 8255 칩이요
<LYUSO_THINK> 페러럴이네요.
<DarkCircle> 인풋을 3개로 해서 스위칭해주는놈이예요
<DarkCircle> 아마 8비트밖에 안될거 같은데 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 방법은 괜찮긴 한데........
<DarkCircle> 좀 구려요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 임시 방편 대용으로 쓰는넘.
<LYUSO_THINK> PWM 입출력때문에 ㅋㅋㅋ.....
<DarkCircle> 으앜
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래서 AVR 5개로 LED 제어하고 주 AVR 이랑 PC 랑 통신하면서 주 AVR 이 스위치 입력 받으면 PC 로 보내주고 주 AVR 에서 서브 AVR 들에게 LED 제어 명령을 날리는 그런 구성을 진행중인데,
<LYUSO_THINK> 풀링레이트 1000Hz 안나오면 그냥 1Ghz ARM 때려박아야......;;;
<LYUSO_THINK> <- 알고리즘이 쥐약이라 써니님이 말씀하신 O(n) 이 2^n 으로 나오는 사람
<SunGyo> 전 들어가겠습니다~
<DarkCircle> 새벽에 채널이 불나기는 또 첨이네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 3_3 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 오늘 저걸로 세벽 3시까지 이야기하다보니 ㅋㅋㅋ........
<LYUSO_THINK> 의도하지 않은 밤샘
<DarkCircle> 그리고 지금 5시 .. (먼산)
<LYUSO_THINK> 눈알이 뻑뻑해지네요
<DarkCircle> 전 눈알이 간질간질 3_3 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> DSP 는 어떻게 쓰는건지도 공부를 좀 해야할텐데 말이죠. @_@
<LYUSO_THINK> 할 건 산더미~
<DarkCircle> DSP를 직접 코드로 짜라고 하면 멘붕했을텐데 크크
<DarkCircle> 칩이 있으니 그나마 다행일듯요 ?ㅅ?!
<LYUSO_THINK> 칩을 프로그램 하는 방법을 알아야죠. 그걸 어떻게 쓰는지도 공부를 해야할꺼고......
<DarkCircle> 데이터시트가 약입니다 ㅋㅋ 그거 말고는  - -) ......
<DarkCircle> no dap.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠...... @_@
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 찾아보니 일부 보드는 어셈블리 삽질을 안해도 되긴 되네요......
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 ARM 쪽이 나을려나 손이 아니라 앞발로 짜면 분명 엄청 느려질텐데
<Realigner_> 아 그나저나
<Realigner_> Dark
<Realigner_> 으으 이거 왜이러지
<Realigner_> DarkCircle: 혹시 타이젠 잘 아세요??
<DarkCircle> 왜 ?ㅆ? 개발 때문에?
<DarkCircle> #e.kr <-
<DarkCircle> 여기다 물어보면 됨 .
<DarkCircle> 인라이튼먼트 해커 있숨.
<DarkCircle> 콜라도 빨았고 우유도 빨았으니 자야지 -ㅅ- ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 잡니다.
<Work^Seony> 이 시간까지 다들 대단하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 리붓
<AutoWiZ> 행복한 하루 되십시요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 아아 4시 넘어서 잤더니만 좀 피곤하네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 무지 피곤하시겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 전 매일 아침 7시 반에 일어나서 출근하는데, 2시만 넘어도 무지 피곤하거든요..
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-15
<ihavnoth> Hello
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 제가 14.04 가면서 유니티를 전부 지웠는데
<ihavnoth> 유니티 온라인 계정(제어판)에서 계정 삭제를 안했더니 그 정보가 남아있더군요
<ihavnoth> 어디서 지우는지 몰라서 유니티 다시 설치해서 정보 지우고 다시 유니티 지웠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 지금은 뭐 쓰세요?
<ihavnoth> 그놈 쉘이요
<Work^Seony> 전 이거든 저거든 원래 그냥 깔려있는걸 그대로 쓰는 편이라... 걍 쓰다보니 크게 불편하진 않더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 하긴 사무실에서 업무용으로만 쓰니, 불편할 것도 없죠
<ihavnoth> 14.04 기본이 그놈 쉘아닌가요?
<ihavnoth> 제가 12.04에서 업글해서 기본이 뭔지 정확히 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 12.04랑 똑같이 생겼던데요
<ihavnoth> 전 그놈 쉘이 기본인줄 알았어요 그래서 이거 쓰는거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 정식 나오면 ISO받아서 확인해봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 아직까지 나온 버전중에 개인적으로 제일 마음에 들어요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그놈쉘이랑 유니티랑 뭐가 그렇게 다른 거에요?
<ihavnoth> 생긴건 비슷한거 같던데요
<Work^Seony> 전 사실 롤링업데이트 배포판을 쓰고싶은데, 데비안은 너무 못생겨서 좀 그래요
<Work^Seony> 안정판은 패키지 버전이 너무 낮아서 도저히 쓸 수가 없고,
<Work^Seony> 불안정판은 다 좋은데 우분투에 비해서 너무 못생겼고,
<Work^Seony> 그럼 결국 아치나 젠투 뿐...
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 전 배포판 선택은 업무랑 관계가 있어서...
<Work^Seony> 저도 업무랑 좀 관계가 있긴 해요.  저희 서버의 90%가 우분투거든요
<ihavnoth> 전 안드로이드 개발 환경 추천 배포판이 우분투라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 그런 이유를 떠나서, 개인적으로 우분투를 좋아해요.  뭐 솔직히 말하자면 익숙해져있다라는 것 때문이지만...
<ihavnoth> 여러가지로 우분투가 좋은 점이 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 우분투는 영국산이라고 해도 될려나요?
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 우분투가 하도 유행이라, 이제는 어지간한 faq나 트러블슈팅에서 우분투 관련 자료가 많아요
<Work^Seony> 네 영국산 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 유명한 다른 배포판은 다 미국산인가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 수세는 독일,
<Work^Seony> 맨드레이크는 프랑스
<Work^Seony> 정도 될거 같은데요
<ihavnoth> 오 다들 다르군요
<ihavnoth> 레드헷은 미국인가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 레드햇, 데비안 아마 미국일 거에요
<ihavnoth> 패키지 막 지웠더니 evo에서 Oauth 2.0 지원 않나다고 나오네요
<ihavnoth> 윽 어제 유니티 설치하고 분명 계정 정보 삭제되는거 봤는데 오늘 다시 살아났네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> kvm에서 명령어 라인으로 가상머신 만들고 시리얼콘솔로 로그인이 가능하네요.
<Work^Seony> 이거 너무 끝내주는데요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 윈도우즈에서 nettalk 쓰는데
<AutoWiZ> 한글 채널 입장할려고 /j 뒤에 한글 치면 프로그램이 죽어버리내요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> http://bit.ly/1iPVH0x
<razGon_KenzFld> 소니에서 물건이 나왔네요. 근데 가격이..ㅋㅋ 1100달러..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오... 이거 꽤 괜찮아보이는데요
<Work^Seony> 문제는 가격이 장난 아니네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 진짜 책마냥 페이지를 넘길 수 있는게 아니기 때문에,
<Work^Seony> 어차피 결국은 일반 태블릿이랑 별 다를게 없어보이네요
<razGon_KenzFld> 그렇긴 하죠. 근데 e-ink라는 점이 매력적이죠.
<razGon_KenzFld> 이것의 가장 큰문제는 내구성과 늦은 화면 전환인데요. 저기에 필기가 된다면 환영받을 만 할겁니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> e-ink단말기 잠시 썻는데. 눈이 상당히 편하거든요. 저게.
<Work^Seony> 킨들도, 진짜 책을 보는 듯하다는 장점이 있어서 팔린다고 하더라구요
<razGon_KenzFld> 단 문제는 화면 전환에 대한 잔상이 남는게 문제이고 필기를 하고 싶은 부분에서 못한다는게 문제인데. 저정도 필기인식력과 정확성이면 대단하죠.
<razGon_KenzFld> 솔직히 아이패드 저정도 나올수 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 안나오죠
<bluedusk> 아이디어 자체는 좋아 보이네요..
<Work^Seony> 근데 자세히 보니까 필기시 딜레이는 좀 있네요
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요 (__)
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 저번에 말씀하셨던 와일드카드 인증서 할인해주는 사이트 어디에요?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, https://www.startssl.com/?app=40
<bluedusk> class 2 에 2년간 5.9달러네요
<Work^Seony> 할인이 아니라 얘네들은 원래 가격이 이런거 같은데요
<bluedusk> 넹
<bluedusk> 전 여기 무료 인증서 쓰고 있긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 개인용도면 아주 좋네요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 할인인줄 알았꺼든요
<bluedusk> 아.. 할인은 아니고 원래 저기 사이트는 좀 저렴하게 하는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 저도 무료 하나 신청해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 지금 아크로뱃 리더 윈도우에서 설치하려했는데, 당연히 유료입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 리더는 무료일텐데요
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> 리더는 무료인데요
<ipeter> XI pro인가.. 이녀석이요.
<ipeter> 아. 제가 헷갈린듯 싶네요.
<ipeter> 좀더 확인해보겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 리더가 아니라 아크로뱃을 보신거 같네요
<ipeter> 그때 말씀드렸던 pdf파일을 word 파일로 변환시켜주는 프로그램을 찾는도중에 궁금했던것 여쭤보려했습니다.
<ipeter> 네. 그런거 같습니다.
<bluedusk> 아아 역시 난 알고리즘에 취약한듯..ㅠ
<ipeter> 17일날 새 우분투 launch하나요?
<ipeter> 한국시간인지 그쪽 현지시간인지 헷갈리네요.
<ipeter> 자꾸 오류난다고 alert뜨길래 나오면 바로 갈아탈까 생각중입니다.
<bluedusk> 어차피 전 다음주쯤에나 업그레이드 할 예정이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 롤링 업뎃은 언제부터 하는걸까요
<autowiz_> 피터님 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> 기대되는 군요. 4.17일...
<ipeter> 오토위즈님!!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<razGon_KenzFld> 업데이트는 한참뒤에 하겠지만요. 가을쯤에 할것을 기대합니다.
<samahui> 이틀남았군요
<samahui> 자료 정리 좀 해놔야 겠습니다. 업데이트 했다가 날려먹은적이 가끔 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 개인적 시스템들은 다 업데이트하고 업무에 쓰는 놈들은 좀 봐서 해야겠네요
<razGon_KenzFld> 예 일단은 12.04체제로 몇개월다 가께요.ㅋ
<samahui> 14.04에서는 nvidia 옵티머스 기술에 대한 문제부분이 없으면 좋겠는데... 가능 없겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 액트님 다락방을 아시네요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> samahui: 옵티머스 기술이 뭔가 했습니다. 맨날 LG의 핸폰이름만 나오다 보니말이죠.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 노트북으로서는 중요한 기능이군요. 배터리를 길게쓰기 위해서는요.
<samahui> 노트북의 경우 전력과 성능의 조화로움을 위해서 외장그래픽으로 돌아가다 내장으로 돌아가도록 프로그램적으로 관리해주는 기술인데요
<samahui> 문제는 리눅스에서 이거땜시 nvidia그래픽 드라이버가 제대로 작동을 못합니다
<samahui> 결국 화면이 깨어져버리는 경우도 있고 nvidia 사용을 못하는 경우도 있죠
<samahui> 그래서 보통 리눅스 쓸때는 옵티머스 기술을 꺼놓고 사용합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이부분은 아쉬운 부분이죠
<yemharc> 스팀이 SteamOS때문에 N당이랑 합작 중이니
<yemharc> 관련한 드라이버 지원이 나아지지 않을까요
<Work^Seony> 리눅스용 문명5 나온다던데요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나오는건 정식인가봐요
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> 아 근데, 회사 업무 사정상 윈도 노트북을 좀 쓰고 있는데
<yemharc> 레티나 쓰다 이거 쓰니 뿌연게 눈이 엄청 아프네요...
<samahui> 리눅스용 문명 5라뇨.... 리눅스에서도 타임슬립 시키려는 계략인 겁니까?
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 노트북 액정사용하다 눈아프면 해상도 안맞춰 놨거나 밝기가 너무 밝거나 어두운겁니다 조절해주세요 눈버려요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그런거 이전에요
<yemharc> 말 그대로 화면 뿌옇네요
<yemharc> 해상도는 어차피 1366짜리고, 밝기조절 이전에 시야각부터 똥인지라........
<yemharc> HP Envy 그래도 나쁘지 않은 놈이라고 들었는데 액정은 빵점이군요
<samahui> 싸구리틱한 액정달린 놈이군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 진짜 싼티납니다
<samahui> 해상도 낮은데 화면 크면 더 승질나죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그래도 성능은 괜찮네요
<yemharc> 가장 의문인게, GeForce 635M급이 달린 주제에
<yemharc> 어째서 해상도는 1366인걸까요
<samahui> 단가 문제죠
<samahui> 동일모델에서 약간 비싼놈은 보다 고해상도인놈도 있을겁니다
<samahui> 근데 보통 기업납품하는 놈이면 단가 맞추느라 어이없는 사양 들어간 놈들이 간혹 있죠
<sulim> L¤¸
<Work^Seony> 전 개인적으로 HP는 별로 안좋아해요
<samahui> 저도 엘리트북 시리즈 빼고는 hp안좋아해요
<sulim> Xt
<Work^Seony> sulim, Hey, are you Korean?
<sulim> yes
<sulim> Korean!!
<Work^Seony> OK, then you have to change your encoding to UTF-8.
<sulim> ah~~ha
<Work^Seony> I don't know what your encoding setting is, this server supports only UTF8.
<sulim> Ok. change now!
<Work^Seony> cool
<sulim> \
<sulim> UTF8??    UTF-8??
<Work^Seony> it shouldn't matter.
<Work^Seony> What is your IRC client?
<sulim> ubuntu 13.10      Thunderbird
<sulim> Thunderburd irc!!
<Work^Seony> Try to set it to UTF-8 and close Thunderbird.  And then retry to connect.
<sulim> Yes. Restart thunderbird!!!
<ihavnoth> 유니티에 있는 온라인계정 설정이랑 그놈에 있는 온라인 계정 설정이랑 충돌이 있나봐요
<ipeter> 전 특별히 hp 구매하고 제품에 만족해서 한번 빼놓고 지금까지 hp만 구매해서 사용합니다.
<ihavnoth> 둘다 설치돼있으면 동작 그놈 온라인계정이 동작 안하네요
<ipeter> 팬소리가 큰거 빼고는 참 만족해요. AS도 생각보다 잘되구요.
<yemharc> 안드도 64비트 가네요
<yemharc> 음.....근데 어째서 인텔 새 아키텍쳐에 최적화지?;;;
<sulim> 이제 한글이 잘 보이네요. 감사..
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 64비트 가나요?
<Work^Seony> sulim, 어서오세요.  처음 오셨으면 규칙을 읽어주세요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 킷캣용 64비트 커널 릴리즈 준비중이랍니다
<yemharc> 안 갈수가 없는 상황이죠
<ihavnoth> 네 준비를 해야겠군요... 근데 뭘 해야할지 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 가장 큰 경쟁자가 이미 가 버렸으니
<yemharc> 사람들 인식 때문에라도..
<ihavnoth> 경쟁자가 인텔인가요?
<yemharc> 애플이죠
<yemharc> OS레벨이니까요
<samahui> 아이폰만큼 성능 향상을 보여줄까 의문이네요
<ihavnoth> 애플이 64비트로 갔나요?
<yemharc> 하드웨어쪽이라면 애플 vs 인텔이 되겠고요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> iOS7부터 64비트에요
<yemharc> samahui: 음, 제가 최근 넥5로 바꿨는데, 일단 성능 자체는 이제 거의 비슷한거 같아요
<yemharc> 다만 여전히 세부적인 완성도(마감)가 매우 떨어지고
<yemharc> 인터페이스 정리도 시급하고요
<samahui> 아니요 ㅎㅎ 안드로이드 성능과 ios성능 차 말고요. 32비트에서 64비트 넘어가고 성능향상이 얼마나 될까 의문이라고요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 사실 별 차이 없어요
<yemharc> (.......)
<yemharc> 되려 배터리 체감성능은 떨어지죠
<ipeter> 안드로이드도 64비트 나왔나요?
<samahui> 성능이야 하드웨어적 발전이 좋아서 사람이 크게 느끼기 힘들겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ipeter: 준비중입니다
<samahui> 바꾸긴 바꿔야죠
<yemharc> samahui: 64비트 가는 가장 큰 이유는
<ipeter> ios는 64비트... 전혀 차이 못느끼겠습니다.
<yemharc> 역시 지원 가능한 램 용량이죠
<samahui> 메모리
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 개발자 입장에서야 환영이죠
<ipeter> 어머니 아이폰5 드리고, 전 5s사용하는데... 그렇게 차이 못느끼겠어요.
<yemharc> 어쨌든 나중을 생각하면 64비트로 가는게 맞긴 해요
<samahui> 늘어날수록 관리할 부분이 줄어드니 편하거든요 물론 그럼 안되지만요 ㅎ
<yemharc> ipeter: 못 느끼는게 당연한겁니다
<yemharc> 새 CPU 나오면 기가급으로 차이나던 시대는 옛적에 지났으니까요
<yemharc> 요즘 대세는 역시 저전력이죠
<yemharc> 그래서 인텔이 돈 안되는 아톰을 아직도 못 버리는거기도 하고
<yemharc> 저전력이 대세가 되면서 AMD & ATI가 내놓은 APU는 완전히 망했죠
<ipeter> 이번에 새로운 맥북은 4월이나 5월에 발표하나요?
<Work^Seony> 할지 안할지는 모르는 거에요
<ipeter> 맥을 잘 모르니 주기가 어떻게 되는지 모르겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 애플은 절대로 "이번에 뭘 발표한다" 라고 미리 얘기 안합니다
<ipeter> 네
<yemharc> 그냥 사람들이 "그 동안 패턴이 이랬다 + 이제 슬슬 리모델링 타이밍이다" 하는거죠 뭐
<yemharc> 그리고 리모델링 타이밍은 얼추 맞아떨어지기도 하고요
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 사실은 고객이 그 시기에 그 물건이 나오길 바라는 거죠.
<Work^Seony> 애플은 그 기대에 부응을 해주는 것이고 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 솔직히 말해서
<yemharc> 핸드폰 레벨이라면 이제는 안드(레퍼런스 한정)나 아이폰이나 취향껏이라 말해줄 수 있겠는데
<yemharc> 노트북 레벨로 가면 답이 없어요
<yemharc> 이건 그냥 대체제가 없는 수준이라.......
<yemharc> PC야 맥OS 쓸게 아니라면 당연히 조립PC가 훨씬 저렴하고 좋긴 하죠
<yemharc> 거기다 저처럼 외근 많은 경우에는 배터리 타임이 2배나 나 버리면 정말 답이 없어요......
<ipeter> 이번에 맥북에어가 레티나도 나오면 가려구 생각만 하고 있어요.
<yemharc> 뭐 일단 예상으로는 11, 13 통합한 13인치에 레티나로 나오지 않을까 하는 예상은 많아요
<yemharc> 최근에 맥에어 아성(?)에 도전한게 LG gram인데
<yemharc> 실사용 3시간 30분은 답이 없더군요
<yemharc> 그러고 보면 이번 구글 I/O 에 나올지도 모를 크롬북 픽셀은 어떨까 싶네요
<ipeter> 크롬박스라고 맥미니같이 생긴놈 I/O에서 선물로 배포했던것 이베이에서 잡아다 사용한적 있습니다.
<ipeter> 소매자들에겐 셀러론 칩이었는데 그놈은 i5달았던 놈이죠.
<razGon_KenzFld> 약2년된 홈서버dc2dc인데. 자꾸 꺼집니다. 파워의 문제일까요?
<samahui> 노트북은 저처럼 외근이건 내근이건 출퇴근도 함께하는 15.6인치 3키로넘고 베터리시간은 대충 3시간가지만 어뎁터가 다른 넷북만한 워크스테이션들고 다니는 겁니다. 그럼 근육질 몸매가... ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 무슨 용도로 쓰실지 모르겠지만 웹서핑용 그 이상 그 이하도 아니라는 생각이 드는데
<ipeter> 근데 거기에다가 우분투 설치가능합니다.;;;;
<yemharc> samahui: 근육질 이전에 어깨가 망가질거 같은 무게인데요;;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 크롬북은 한줄로 평가가 됩니다
<samahui> 그래서 백팩은 필수죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> "모두들 크롬북 픽셀을 써보고 싶을 겁니다. 저는 그렇습니다. 하지만 아무도 살 필요는 없습니다."
<yemharc> samahui: 사실 맥프레도 2kg이지만 메고 다니다 보면 어깨가 아프거든요
<yemharc> 여튼 현대 IT 조합은 하드웨어 애플, 컨텐츠 아마존, 서비스 구글이 베스트인거 같네요
<yemharc> 하지만 한국에선 셋 다 안된다는게 함정이군요
<razGon_KenzFld> 북미기준.ㅎ
<ipeter> 점심먹으로 가겠습니다.
<ipeter> 즐거운시간 되세요.
<samahui> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<ipeter> samahui: 네네! 좋은시간 되세요!
<samahui> 모두들 즐겁고 맛난 점심들 드세요~
<yemharc> 맛있게 드세요
<razGon_KenzFld> 맛점ㅇㅅ!
<yemharc> razGon_KenzFld: 그래도 서비스는 가능합니다
<yemharc> 구글이 좀 멋진 짓을 해서요
<razGon_KenzFld> 예
<yemharc> 한국정부가 지도 데이터 공개를 안해버리니까
<yemharc> 구글이 자비 들여서 한국땅을 스캔해 버렸어요 (...)
<yemharc> 그래서 해외 업체중에 구글만 유일하게 지도 기반 서비스가 동작합니다
<yemharc> 아마존은 아마존 코리아 만든다고 요새 한창 뛰어 다니는거 같긴 한데
<yemharc> 얼마나 준비해서 나올지는 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 아마존이 갑입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 좋아요
<razGon_KenzFld> 한국에 들어올겁니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 이케아도 들어오는 판국에
<razGon_KenzFld> 쁘레따망제까지 들어오면 우리나라 대기업 아웃..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 일단 6월부터 공인인증서 의무화 폐지된다니까
<razGon_KenzFld> 외국의 아이폰 같은게 우리나라 안들어온게 많더군요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 기대는 하고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 아웃이라기보단, 말도 안되는 가격으로 후려친다음 철수하게 만들겠죠
<yemharc> razGon_KenzFld: 엄청 많죠
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 가격으로 후려치는거야 출혈경쟁이니 상관없는데
<Work^Seony> 그런 다음 다시 올리고...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> yemharc: 저는 기대 안합니다. 아직도 건강보험 공단에 청구하려면 공인인증서 필요합니다.
<yemharc> 그래서 내몰고 나면 또 나죽네 하면서 돈달라고 난리치는 꼴이 꼴보기 싫은거죠
<yemharc> razGon_KenzFld: 정부쪽은 저도 '전혀' 기대 안합니다
<yemharc> 애초에 XP 지원종료 대책본부에서 XP 쓰고 있는데요 뭐
<yemharc> ...............
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그 이전에 XP 지원종료 대책본부 같은게 필요한 꼴부터 웃긴겁니다만
<razGon_KenzFld> 솔직히 이미 시작되었어야 될문제입니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 2년전쯤부터 진행되었어야 됩니다. 리눅스사용을위해서요. 엄청난 국부의 유출이죠
<yemharc> 공인인증서랑 관련 기업들 돈잔치 하던거만
<yemharc> 커스텀 리눅스 개발에 들이부었어도 아마 리눅스 종주국 취급은 받고있지 않았을까 싶어요
<yemharc> 그리고 리눅스 냅두고 국가 주도로 '새 OS'를 만든다는 삽질도 정말 이해 못하겠고요
<yemharc> 자체적으로 처음부터 끝까지 만든다는건 뭐라 안하겠는데
<yemharc> 그렇게 만들어서 호환 전혀 안되면
<yemharc> 그건 그냥 쓰레기죠
<yemharc> 저는 K-TCP/IP 같은거 쓰고싶지 않습니다
<Work^Seony> 뭐 좀 하다보면 흐지부지 되겠죠
<Work^Seony> 늘상 그렇잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그 돈이 아까운거죠
<yemharc> 어차피 대한민국에서 IT하는 사람들은 아무도 기대 안합니다
<ihavnoth> 국가 주도 새 OS 만들기 진행하고 있나요?
<yemharc> 한다고 말하고 있죠
<yemharc> 역사는_반복됩니다.html
<ihavnoth> 결정난건 아니라는거죠?
<yemharc> ㄴ
<yemharc> 네
<samahui> 부유인가 기억나네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 국가 주도 OS개발 얘기는 10년 전에도 있었고 6년인가 전에도 있었고
<samahui> 국가 주도로 뭐하지 말고 그냥 민간 주도하는거 지원이나 잘해줬으면 싶어요
<yemharc> 그 파생품이 Booyo(부요) 리눅스 플랫폼, 아시아눅스 (요건 정확히는 기업체 연합)
<yemharc> 물론 둘 다 흔적도 없이 사라졌습니다
<samahui> 어디다 빨때 꼳을 색각부터 하는 정부인데 결과가 좋을리가 없죠
<yemharc> 그리고 한컴은 저걸 보고 "한글 이외에 수입원이 생길 찬스"라 생각하는 눈치고
<ihavnoth> 둘다 써본거 같군요
<yemharc> 부요는 배포판은 아닙니다
<yemharc> 부요는 사실 의도는 좋았어요
<samahui> 부요는 한동안 사용도 잘 했었습니다
<yemharc> 배포판을 만들고 끝낼게 아니라 리눅스 전체를 아우르는 "표준안"을 만들어보자는게 요지였으니까요
<samahui> 다만 지원이 끊겨서 버렸죠
<yemharc> 근데 한국 내에서만 떠들다 끝나서........
<DarkCircle> 냠
<DarkCircle> 부요의 가장 큰 패착은 ...
<yemharc> 마치 새로운 ISO 규격을 만들자 하고선 KS 인증 만들듯 해버려서........
<DarkCircle> ETRI의 표준 인증드립
<yemharc> 그쵸
<yemharc> 산업표준에 인증이 어딨어.........
<DarkCircle> 그리고 오픈소스 개발자/번역자/사용자 진영에서 팽!
<yemharc> 여튼 가끔 보면
<yemharc> ETRI가 악의 축의 지지대 쯤은 돼 보여요
<samahui> 인증해야 돈을 걷거든요 ㅋ IT쪽은 규제나 풀어주고 그냥 놔두면 좋은데 꼭 관여하면 문제가 생기죠
<DarkCircle> ETRI는 소프트웨어 "만" 빼고 잘해요
<DarkCircle> 소프트웨어 걸린 사업은 배제를 시켜야 ..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 점심먹고 오겠습니다
<samahui> 저도 슬슬 점심먹고 오겠습니다
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요
<DarkCircle> 벌써 점심이라니 -ㅅ- (...)
<DarkCircle> 아직 아침 아니었나요 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle>  ...
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<autowiz_> 수고하셨습니다.
<ghlee> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<ghlee> 안녕하세요!!  다소 사소한 질문을 해도 될까요?
<Seony> ghlee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<autowiz_> 예 얼마든지요
<ghlee> 감사합니다.
<ghlee> 여자 둘 , 남자 둘로 이루어진 그룹인데,,,, 여자 한명은 전자 바이올린 치도 여자 한명은 보컬, 남자 둘은 기타 치는 그룹 이름을 알고 싶어요!!
<Seony> 한국 그룹인가요?
<ghlee> 요즘 가끔 티비에 나오던데 그룹 이름을 모르겠어요..
<ghlee> 네 한국
<Seony> 혹시 베이시스가 아닐까 싶네요
<autowiz_> 역시 서니님 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz_, 맞아요?
<autowiz_> 왠지 맞을거 같은데요 ? 좀더 기다려보면 답을 주시겠지요 ^^
<ghlee> 베이시스에서 전자 바이올린 치나요? 예전에 여성 보컬그룹이름 하고 같네0요?
<Seony> 혼성에 바이올린 하니까 딱 베이시스가 생각나서요
<Seony> 베이시스는 여성그룹은 아닌데요... 정재형이 베이시스 출신이거든요
<ghlee> 요즘 나오는 그룹입니다.
<Seony> 아~ 요즘 그룹이군요...
<autowiz_> 요즘 가끔 tv 나온다고 하셔서 ㅎㅎ 한동안 안나오다가 요즘 다시 나온다는 의미로 ㅎ
<ghlee> 여성2, 남성2 혼성 그룹입니다.
<ghlee> 남자둘을 뒤에서 기타를 치는데 그룹에 속하는지는 모르겠어요.
<ghlee> 베이시스는 아닌거 같아요!
<moongtaeng> 미켈 인가요? @.@;;
<moongtaeng> 일렉그룹 미켈 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGtLvoO7D_Q  이런 동영상이 있네요
<moongtaeng> 위키피디아 - 분류:혼성_그룹 을 살펴봤는데 4명 그룹중 전자 바이올린은 눈에 잘 안띄네요~
<ghlee> 저도 인터넷 검색을 장시간 했는데도 찾을 수가 없었습니다.
<autowiz_> 나이데는 대충 어느정도로 보였나요?
<autowiz_> 가사나 멜로디 , 음악성향은 혹시 알 수 있을까요?
<ghlee> 20대 중반에서 30대 초요
<ghlee> 여성 보컬 목소리가 굵어요. 락 스타일!!
<Seony> 겜회사 여직원의 고민이, 혼수로 플스를 해갈지 엑박을 해갈지라네요 ㅋㅋ
<ghlee> 가사 중간에 "어떡하나요~~" 라는 가사가 나왔던거 같아요.
<ghlee> 별로 중요치 않은 질문에 답변해 주시는 분들께 감사드립니다.
<ghlee> 미켈도 아닌거 같아요.
<autowiz_> 혹시 프로그램 이름이라도
<ghlee> 2틀전에 아침방송에도 나왔던거 같아요.
<ghlee> 프로그램 이름은 모르겠습니다.
<ghlee> 확실히 튀는 그룹이고 노래도 좋던데 인터넷으로도 찾을 수가 없어요.
<autowiz_> 데뷔 전이라는건가 ㅎㅎ
<ghlee> 2주 동안 방송에서 몇번 보았습니다. 데뷔는 한거 같아요.
<samahui> 밥 먹고 왔습니다. 역시 일찍가야 맛난거 취향대로 천천히 먹고 올만해요 ㅋ
<Seony> 나름 힐링포션 드셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 잘먹고 배두드리면서 앉아있으니 기분이 좋네요
<samahui> 퇴근하셧군요
<samahui> 저녁 맛나게 챙겨드세요 ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저녁은 물 입니다
<Seony> 지난 주에 좀 많이 먹어서, 이번 주는 쉴려구요
<samahui> 요즘도 계속 간헐적 단식 하시는 건가요?
<Seony> 뭐, 거의 생활습관이 됐어요
<samahui> 관리 잘하시는군요
<Seony> 좀 달라진 게 있다면, 이제는 먹고싶으면 걍 먹어요
<samahui> 전 먹는거 조절은 적당히 양을 줄여버렸고 운동만 열심히 하고 있습니다
<Seony> 칼로리가 얼마든, 기름지든 담백하던 신경 안쓰고 닥치는대로 먹습니다.  그리고 한 2-3일 굶으면 되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 먹고 싶은거 안먹으면 그만큼 오히려 스트레스로 뭔가 리듬이 깨지는 느낌인지라... 그냥 먹고 싶은거 먹고 대신 양을 확 줄였습니다
<Seony> 저는 양도 안줄였어요
<samahui> 예전에는 스테이크 1인분은 양이 적다고 생각들었는데 요즘은 남아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 많이 줄이셨네요
<samahui> 간헐적단식이 그점이 좋다더군요. 때때로 양껏맘껏 먹을 수 있다는 점이요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 양을 많이 줄여버렸더니 몸은 가볍네요
<samahui> 전체적으로 엉덩이와 하체가 빠져서 기분이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 헌데... 배는 왜 안줄어들까요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 전체적 무게는 좀 줄어든거 같아서 이제 복근 운동을 시작할까 생각중입니다.
<samahui> 헌데 만져보면 딴딴하니 근육이 살아있으면서도 나온배라 ㅎㅎ 어찌 운동을 할지 고민이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 미국인 친구와서
<ipeter> 무교동에 낙지 유명하다길래 낙지비빔밥 먹었는데
<ipeter> 둘다 매워서 그로기 상태..
<ipeter> 힘들었습니다.
<ipeter> 음식값도 깍아준듯 합니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 9천원인데, 왜 16000원 받는지.
<samahui> 외국인에게 낙지는 좀 힘든 음식이 아닐까 싶은데요
<samahui> 어찌 미국인이면서 혐오감없이 잘 먹었나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 너무 매워서 밥한공기 더시켜서 비볐는데도 매우네요.
<Seony> 앤젤 아줌마 만났어요?
<ipeter> 아니요. 다른 외국인 친구요.
<Seony> 무교동은 한국사람한테도 매운데, 그걸 외국인한테 먹이면 다음날 병원갈거 같은데요
<ipeter> 엔젤 아줌마는 저녁 6시에 만나기로 했어요.
<samahui> 위장을 위해 흰우유라도 하나 사서 먹이세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뭐 너무 생각없이 갑자기 만나서 길에 보이는 낙지집 들어가서 먹었습니다.
<ipeter> 엔젤 아줌마는 인근 유명한 냉면집으로 메뉴를 정했습니다.
<ipeter> 그친구 말대로 배가 burning하네요.
<samahui> angel아주머니는 누구신가요?
<Seony> samahui: 혹시 가상데스크탑이나 DaaS 해보신 적 있으세요?
<samahui> 가상데스크탑이야 리눅스에서 쓰자나요
<Seony> 그러니까 설명을 드리자면,
<Seony> 리눅스 데탑 5대가 있는데,
<Seony> 이게 하드웨어가 너무 구려서 속도가 느리니까 학생들이 잘 안쓰거든요
<Seony> 그래서 잘 설정된 iso 파일 하나를 서버에다 올려두고,
<Seony> 이 데탑들은 그냥 원격으로 접속만 해주는 터미널 정도로만 놓고 쓰게하려고 하거든요
<Seony> 요즘 피씨방 처럼요...
<samahui> 네
<yemharc> 아.....
<Seony> 어떤 식으로 접근을 해야할지 감이 안오네요
<yemharc> 그거 은근히 설정할게 많은데요
<Seony> 어차피 오픈스택이 구축되어있으니까, 오픈스택을 활용하고 싶은데 아직 오픈스택에서 DaaS는 활용단계가 아닌거 같더라구요
<yemharc> 오픈스택으로는 "이것도 할 수 있다" 레벨이니까요
<Seony> 그렇더라구요
<yemharc> 사실 제일 좋은건 vmware enterprise...
<Seony> 예전에 제가 학부생일 때, 학교에서 vmware로 세팅한걸 봤는데 그거 진짜 괜찮더라구요
<Seony> 근데 저희 사무실은 온리 오픈소스거든요
<yemharc> enterprice가 되기 십상입니다만....
<Seony> vnc든 뭐든, 일단 제일 중요한건, 더미단말기 역할을 할 클라이언트 pc의 부하를 최소한으로 줄여야한다는 것이거든요
<samahui> 근데 꼭 데탑을 터미널로만 써야하나요? 그럼 daas설정의 의미가 없을거 같은데요
<yemharc> 음. 리눅스 쪽에서 그 기능을 하던게.....
<Seony> samahui: 왜냐면 데탑의 하드웨어가 아톰 씨퓨거든요...
<Seony> 그나마 다행인건 기가빗 랜이 달려있어요
<samahui> 아
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 힘들겠네요
<Seony> 그러니, 가상데탑을 기가빗으로 스트리밍해주면,
<Seony> 오히려 그게 더 빠를거 같더라구요
<samahui> 요즘 아톰만되도 괜찮은데 그형 아톰이면 답없어요 그냥 단말기 기능으로 쓰는게 답이겠네요
<yemharc> daas 관련은 떠오르는게 없네요;;
<yemharc> Diskless 정도?;;
<Seony> 네.  그거 pxe boot
<yemharc> rㅡ거라면 젠투 위키에......
<yemharc> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Diskless_nodes
<Seony> dl-boot으로 클론질라 정도는 별로 어렵지 않아요
<yemharc> 현재 상용 vm 툴이 지원하는 레벨이 가능한게 있는지는 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 억지로 끼워맞추자면 kvm이 그걸 지원하는가.......정도인데
<Seony> 요즘 피씨방이 이런 방식으로 구축한다던데, 명환이형한테 물어봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 최신 시스템 도입한 PC방들은 PXE Boot 하긴 합니다
<yemharc> OS부터 공용 데이터까지 다 그렇게 끌어다 쓰는지는 모르겠고요
<Seony> pxe boot 자체가 os부터 전부 끌어오는거잖아요
<yemharc_> 서버(?)에서 한번 받아 처리하고
<yemharc_> 읭
<yemharc_> 서버에서 한번 받아 처리하고
<yemharc_> 나머지는 그 서버에서 끌어가는거죠
<Seony> 연산을 전부 서버 측에서 하는게 아닌가봐요
<yemharc_> 네
<yemharc_> 그러면 서버 죽습니다
<samahui> 서버에서 다 처리하면 서버 죽죠
<Seony> 하긴 그렇긴 하겠네요
<yemharc_> 당장 게임이 요구하는 사양만 해도.....
<Seony> 일단 우분투 위키에 보니까 DiskLessUbuntuHowto라는 매뉴얼이 있긴 있네요
<yemharc_> 사실 제가 볼떄 현재 PC방에서 사용하는 시스템은 DaaS보단 NFS extend 느낌에 가까워요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<yemharc_> 결국은 매 부팅마다 "OS포함 시스템 일체"를 받아서 부팅하고
<yemharc_> 컴이 종료되면 디스크에는 남지 않는다......정도가 포인트니까요
<Seony> 근데, 5200rpm짜리 하드에 아톰씨퓨 조합보단 아톰-기가비트가 그래도 좀 낫겠죠?
<yemharc_> 음
<yemharc_> 제가볼땐 그게 그거 같은데요
<yemharc_> 기가빗 스트리밍이라고 해도
<Seony> 그렇다면, 오픈스택의 DaaS가 어느정도 잡힐 때까지는 보류해야겠네요
<yemharc_> I/O는 당연히 일어나고, I/O가 일어난다 함은 HDD도 따라가고
<yemharc_> 아톰에 5200이면 전체적으로 그냥 느린거니까.........
<yemharc_> 잘못하면 되려 기가빗쪽 대역폭이 남는 사태가 벌어질수도 있겠네요
<Markers> 안녕하세요 ‘ㅅ'/
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 사실 이게 잘되면, 랩실 컴퓨터 전부 구축할까 생각 중이었거든요
<yemharc> 아톰 달린놈이 윈도우 돌아가나요?
<DarkCircle> 이상적인 Diskless 머신이라면
<Seony> 돌아가죠
<DarkCircle> 정말 디스크가 없어야 하고
<Markers> 어이쿠. 오늘은 칼 같이 반응 오시네영
<DarkCircle> 고용량 램으로 전부 땜빵치죠.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그건 너무 빡셔요
<DarkCircle> 램디스크로 ...
<DarkCircle> 부트로더도 램에 올라가고 모든게 다 램으로 \-ㅠ-/
<yemharc> 저예산을 위한 DL인데 역으로 달리면 어쩝니까
<yemharc> ........
<DarkCircle> 요새는 128기가도 임베디드라는...
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<yemharc> 요샌 걍
<yemharc> 랜 없음 임베디드라고 우기더군요
<yemharc> (.......)
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 인텔 제온이 2개가 달려있는 오실로스코프인데
<Seony> 콘솔을 고해상도로 띄워서 vnc로 가능할까요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 윈도까지 깔아서 돌아가면서 "우린 여튼 임베디드임"
<yemharc> Seony: 그럴거면 RDP가 좀 더 낫지 않아요?
<yemharc> 아무래도 VNC보단......
<Seony> 일단 GUI를 최소한의 사양으로 띄울 수 있어야겠네요
<yemharc> 차라리 WindowMaker를 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 컴퓨터 OS들이 전부 다 우분투에요
<yemharc> 그럼 딱 좋네요
<yemharc> 일단 서버버전 설치를 하신 다음에
<Seony> 윈도우는 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 윈도우 메이커 설치해주세요
<yemharc> 자, 이제 학생들은 헬게이트를.........
<yemharc> 휠클릭 시대에 3버튼 마우스를 찾게되는 기적이 일어납니다
<Seony> https://www.nomachine.com/  이런게 있네요
<yemharc> 여긴 예전부터 구글검색 랭킹에 뜨는데
<yemharc> 왠지 한국서는 접속이 안되더군요
<yemharc> 저만 그런건진 모르겠지만;;
<Seony> 아.. 근데 가격이 좀 쎄네요...
<yemharc> Service or Solution?
<Seony> 돈 내고 쓰는 서비스에요
<yemharc> CIRC 품질이 별로네;;
<Markers> 혹시 리눅스에서 diff  바이너리 파일도 해주나요 -ㅁ-?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 안되죠
<Seony> 파일이 같은지 다른지 확인하고싶은 거에요?
<Markers> 바이너리 diff  해주는거 없을려나요 -ㅁ-
<Markers> 음.
<Seony> 같은 파일인지 아닌지 확인하는건 그냥 md5 뽑아내면 되구요,
<Markers> 지금 시뮬레이션 돌리고 있는데 이게 2가지 방법으로 같은 데이터를 돌리는데
<Markers> 결과가 같은지 확인해보고 싶은거거든요. 근데 파일이 바이너리라.
<Seony> 바이너리의 내용 자체는 상식적으로 생각했을 때, 비교가 넌센스잖아요
<Markers> netcdf 파일인데 힘드네여 -_-;
<Seony> 파일이 같은지 다른지 정도는 md5
<Markers> 못하는 쉘 스크립트도 얻어와서 고치고 잇는데 이런걸 할려니 막막합니다.
<yemharc> hex 파일은 diff 될텐데요
<yemharc> 아니면 완전한 execute를 말하시는건가
<yemharc_> http://www.cjmweb.net/vbindiff/
<autowiz_> 파일 사이즈는 어떤가요?
<autowiz_> 작으면 hexdump -C -v file.bin > file.txt 식으로 txt 로 두개 만드시고 그걸
<autowiz_> diff 해보시는 좀 억지스러운 방법이 있긴 합니다.
<Markers> 사이즈는 잠시만요 얼핏 본게 2~3기가엿는데
<autowiz_> 히이익
<autowiz_> 2~3기가 라니요.
<drake_kr> 머가요
<autowiz_> markers 님께서 바이너리 비교 하신다고 하셔서요
<drake_kr> 바이너리비교라..
<autowiz_> 아 . 드레이크 하이.
<razGon_KenzFld> 리하이요,
<drake_kr> 하이요
<drake_kr> 아 어제 논쟁은 어찌 됐을라나
<autowiz_> 뭐 용도에 따라 다르겠지만 그러면 split 으로 단위 용량으로 쪼갠다음
<autowiz_> md5 비교해보는 방법도 있고
<drake_kr> crc체크랑 md5가 있는데
<drake_kr> 파일 갯수가 많고 약간 오류가 있어도 괜찮다면 crc로 하는것도 나쁘지 않아요
<Markers> 아 확인해보니 700M네요 중간파일이 2~3G씩 만들어지는...;
<drake_kr> 저도 문서자료가 300기가 정도 돼서.. 중복자료 없애려고 돌렸던 프로그램이 있는뎅..
<samahui> 결제받고 왔습니다. 간만에 돈청구하려니 긴장되더군요 ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> 좋지 않은 회사군요
<samahui> 개인적인 돈이예요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 개인적으로 쓸돈 ㅋ
<samahui> 좋은 회사죠
<drake_kr> 아
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 좋은 회사네요
<drake_kr> 전에 다니던곳은
<drake_kr> 회사 물품을 샀는데 청구하는데 눈치봐야되고 막 그랬었는데 -.-
<samahui> 회사 물품은 물품이죠. 데탑이니 하지만 정작 쓰일곳은 제 개인적인 작업이라는 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 회사꺼잖아요
<samahui> 모르시는군요. 컴은 소모품입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<drake_kr> 지금 다니는곳은 회사꺼면 별로 청구하는데 눈치 안보는뎅..
<samahui> 쓰다 가져가서 쓰면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 맼붘프로 레티나를 청구하신거에요? ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 외부 반출입 안되는 연구소 물품 이외에는 반출이 쉽거든요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 레티나는 아니고 쿼드로 달린 데탑하나 맞췄습니다
<drake_kr> 맼프로 부럽당
<samahui> 노트북은 이미 웍스 400넘는거 회사돈으로 사서 잘쓰고 있습ㄴ다 ㅋ
<ipeter> 장단점이 있겠지만 웍스가 좋은가요 맥이 좋을까요?
<drake_kr> 비싼거요
<samahui> 뭐가 좋다 못하겠는데요
<samahui> 용도가 달라요
<Seony> 용도에 따라 다르겠죠
<samahui> 저야 그래픽카드로 연산돌리니 쿼드로 들어간놈 산거고 또 노트북 두꺼웁고 튼튼한거 좋아라하거든요
<ipeter> drake_kr: 격하게 와닿네요.
<samahui> 취향이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> samahui: 네네
<drake_kr> 음ㅋ
<samahui> 보통 웍스는 그래픽쪽 이나 디자이너가 잘쓰죠
<drake_kr> 배고픈데 사장새끼 자네
<ipeter> drake_kr: 빵터지네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아크로뱃 좋으네요.
<ipeter> 웹에서도 pdf 파일을 word파일로 전화해주는 서비스는 있지만
<ipeter> 바로 컴에서 실행해서 word파일로 바꿔보니 참 좋네요.
<ipeter> 일단 평가판으로 30일만 사용하려고 합니다.
<drake_kr> hwp 좀 워드로 바꿔줬으면..
<samahui> hwp 전환 젤 쉬운방법은 그냥 hwp로 열어서 다른이름저장밖에 없죠 ;;
<samahui> 그래도 다른 워드프로세서에서 열면 깨지기는 경우가 자주 생긴다는 문제가...
<samahui> 아크로벳프로 시디키나 크랙은 인터넷에 두루두루 돌아다녀요
<drake_kr> 관공서에서 hwp로 달라는것 그냥 odf로 주고싶은뎅
<drake_kr> 아크로뱃도 요새 싸던데
<Seony> 그래도 비싸요
<samahui> 왠만하면 사도 괜찮지만 가끔 쓰는데 돈들이면 아까운건 사실인지라 ㅜㅜ 부끄럽지만 아크로벳은 크랙을 쓰고 있습니다
<drake_kr> 20만원정도면 뭐..
<Seony> 저는 아크로뱃 쓸 일이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뭐 윈도우 시스템은 단 한대라 그놈만 쓰네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 스탠다드는 한 15만원 하네요
<drake_kr> 그정도 성능에 그정도 가격이면 살만한데..
<samahui> 토렌트에서 15분이면 받습니다라는...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 윈도우랑 오피스 정품사용자라서
<samahui> 저도 윈도우랑 오피스는 정품입니다. 회사 구입품!
<bluedusk> 전 윈도우랑 오피스 사용안해서
<bluedusk> 으맛학!!
<samahui> 하지만 윈도우 시스템을 거의 안써요
<drake_kr> 윈도우 시스템 많이 사용합니다
<samahui> 전 시스템 리눅스에 어쩔수없어 노트북 한대만 돌리고 있습니다
<drake_kr> 게임 많이 하고
<bluedusk> 겜할때?
<bluedusk> 역시 그럴줄 알아쓰..
<drake_kr> 근데 막상 그 겜이 리눅스에서도 다 돌아가는 겜
<samahui> 저도 어쩔수 없는게 윈도우 프로그래밍보다 하스스톤이라는 소문이..
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 이번달에 lts 나오는데 모임때 뭐 안하나요?
<yemharc> 졸립다.......
<drake_kr> 모임때 뭐해요
<Seony> 어제 툼레이더 리부트 사갖고와서 좀 해봤는데, 잘만들었더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 재밌죠 그거
<bluedusk> drake_kr, lts 런칭 기념 파티?
<drake_kr> 요샌 겜도 싸죠
<samahui> 툼레이더 평이좋네요
<drake_kr> 아이디어 있으면 줘요
<ipeter> 아크로뱃 비싸요. 말씀하신대로 가끔 쓰는데 그 가격이면...조금 부담이 있어요.
<yemharc> 라라가 초보를 빙자한 Women vs Wild급이라 그렇지...
<samahui> 갬 비싼거 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 이메일 계정이 여러개니까 살면서 필요할때마다 시험판 30일을 사용해야할듯 합니다.
<ipeter> 크랙쓰던가요.
<drake_kr> 겜 싸죠
<drake_kr> 갤러그가 5500엔이었는데
<samahui> 그때랑 비교하시면... 당연히 싸지만
<drake_kr> 지금은 블루레이가 막 만원 이만원이면 사는뎅
<bluedusk> 전 아이디어가 있다기 보다 그냥 궁금해서 여쭤본거였어요..
<samahui> 요즘 보통 5~7만원하지 않나요?
<samahui> 게임기 게임만 그런가요?
<yemharc> 스팀을 쓰세요
<drake_kr> 5~7만원은
<samahui> 스팀은 확실히 싸더군요
<drake_kr> 최신겜
<yemharc> 연말에 몰아서 사시면 됩니다
<bluedusk> yemharc, 스팀 게임만 130개 정도 가지고 있네요..;
<drake_kr> 이사람들
<yemharc> bluedusk: 스팀은 게임에 대한 사람들의 인식을 바꿨잖아요
<drake_kr> 게임을 사놓고 안하네
<samahui> 스팀에 행사올라오는 게임만 사면 싸긴하네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 옛날에는 게임을 '사서' 안해도 됐고
<yemharc> 지금은 게임을 사서 '안해도' 돼죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 라즈베리 성능 생각보다 괜찮네요
<samahui> 게임할 시간이 없는지라.. 가끔 하스스톤 한판 하는게 고작이예요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 플스1정도는 제대로 뿌려주는듯
<drake_kr> 근데 라이덴파이터즈가 안돌아감.....
<samahui> 라즈베리로 플스1 에뮬이 나왔나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<samahui> 하긴... 라즈베리가 500~800메가까지 오버가되죠?
<drake_kr> 라이덴파이터즈가 느리다니..
<yemharc> 새턴 에뮬이었으면 인정했을텐데
<samahui> 그럼 안드로원 정도의 시스템이니
<drake_kr> 새턴에뮬도 나오긴 했는데..
<samahui> 에뮬 머신으로는 괜찮기는 하네요
<drake_kr> 소프트가..
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 그건 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그래도 새턴에 명작이 많았는데...
<samahui> 고전게임기 에뮬로만 쓰고 있다가 얼마전 처분해 버렸습니다
<samahui> 쓸모가 없고 비슷한 기기가 많아요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 천지를먹다2랑 나이츠오브라운드 넣어갈까..
<drake_kr> 어차피 하지도 않겠지만....
<yemharc> 그거 요즘 애들은 몰라요;;
<drake_kr> 이번엔 그냥
<drake_kr> 작정하고 추억은 방울방울 할거임
<samahui> 천지를 먹다2 랑 나이트오브라운즈는 대학때 열심히 달리던 오락실게임? 거기다 D&D까지 ...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저말 열심히 달렸었죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 저 천지를먹다는 원코인클리어 합니다
<yemharc> 오호 대학때라
<samahui> 글고보니 오락실도 많이 없어져 버렸더군요
<drake_kr> 나이츠오브라운드는 원코인 못해봄
<yemharc> 나이츠가 더 쉽잖아요
<samahui> 원탁의 기사는 저도 원코인 못해봤어요
<samahui> 이상하게 안맞아요
<drake_kr> 디앤디는 그때 두번인가 원코인클리어 해봤고..
<samahui> 상자나 음식 쪼개서 나눠 먹는거 잼있었는데
<samahui> 왠지모르게 오래 목갔어요
<samahui> 디앤디는 후배녀석이 워낙 잘하는놈이 있어서 옆에 붙어서 원코인해봤네요
<samahui> 기사로만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> DnD는 지겨워서.......
<drake_kr> 법사로
<drake_kr> 헐
<yemharc> 전 DnD랑 패미컴에 열혈시리즈만 7년 넘게 해서요
<samahui> 열혈시리즈 잼있었죠
<yemharc> 재밌죠
<samahui> 패미컴 최고의 게임시리즈 아닌가 싶어요
<drake_kr> 아 열혈시리즈라면 나이츠오브라운드 타이밍은 껌이겠네
<yemharc> 요새 가끔 아프리카에서 고전게임 방송으로 열혈시리즈 해주는데
<drake_kr> 패미컴이라면
<yemharc> 이제 애들이 보면서 "이게 무슨 축구/농구/달리기/등등 이야" 하면서 웃더군요
<drake_kr> 키노피오 개새끼가 생각나는데
<samahui> 근데 열혈시리즈는 패미컴이후로 망했죠 ㅜㅜ 아쉬워요
<yemharc> 그 뒤로 뭐 제대로 나오지도 않았고요
<yemharc> 열혈시리즈는 버그플레이가 워낙 웃겨서......
<drake_kr> 존만한 버섯돌이
<samahui> 열혈시리즈 재도로 즐기려면 친구와해서 우정파괴를 해야 한다는 ㅋ
<drake_kr> '여기에 공주는 없ㅋ엉ㅋ 딴데 가봐'
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 올림픽 시리즈 친구랑 붙으면 대박나죠
<drake_kr> 7번이나!
<yemharc> 특히 수영
<yemharc> drake_kr: 8번째에 사실은 쿠파였다 보단 낫잖아요
<samahui> 수영 ㅋ
<samahui> 다리잡아 물에 빠트리고
<yemharc> 그 올라타기 위한 심리전이 참 미묘하죠
<samahui> 때려서 둥둥둥~
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 사실 열혈시리즈는 의외로 협동을 중시하는 게임이에요
<yemharc> 축구 시리즈만 해도 알 수 있죠
<yemharc> 2P가 골키퍼여서
<drake_kr> yemharc: 롬 몇개만 가져오셈
<yemharc> 둘 다 골대를 버리고 한명은 공을 차고 한명은 애들을 패서 길을 열고.........
<samahui> 하키도 잼있었어요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 다 팔았죠
<yemharc> 개당 25만원에
<samahui> 하키 필살기 쓰면서 ㅎㅎ ;;
<yemharc> 하키가 열혈 시리즈 중에 제일 어려워요
<yemharc> 누가 1P를 할 것인가......로 매우 싸우게 됩니다
<samahui> 필살기 잘쓰면 쉬워요
<yemharc> 의견조율 안되면 그날 못하는거에요
<yemharc> 2P는 골대에서 못 벗어나서 (...)
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 요새는 무슨 업무가 파이널판타지여
<yemharc> 음
<samahui> 지금하라면 조작 답답해서 못할거 같아요
<yemharc> 축구 2에서
<samahui> 파이널판타지 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 음
<yemharc> 초기 롬에 버그가 있었는데
<drake_kr> 이번 수정이 마지막이래놓고 14번 수정하노
<bluedusk> 업무가 파이널 판타지...;
<yemharc> 아군 골대로 달려가서 패스로 자살골을 넣으면 우리 점수가 올라갑니다
<samahui> 파판때문에 일본어 첨익히고 4탄5탄하려고 슈퍼패미콤을 용돈모아 샀죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 마더2
<samahui> 아! 그런 룸버그가 있었나요?
<samahui> 몰랐네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> drake_kr: final_semi_final_final_rev4_final_release.patch_f1.442.zip
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 복제롬으로 마더2를 플레이하면
<samahui> 끝없는 파이널...
<yemharc> samahui: 그런 각종 버그가 엄청 많아요
<yemharc> 그나마 버그 없는게 농구인데
<drake_kr> 보스를 잡으면 세이브를 지워버림
<yemharc> 이것도 재밌는 버그가 좀 있죠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그 던지는 사다리를 가져다가 아군 골대에 슛으로 올려놓고
<samahui> 농구는 골대가 위쪽에 또 있지 않았나요?
<samahui> 기억이 가물가물하네요
<yemharc> 거기에 덩크를 넣으면 이후로 공이 안들어가고 튕겨 나옵니다
<yemharc> 네 3단이에요
<drake_kr> 30분이면 소닉 클리어
<drake_kr> 일반인은 8시간
<yemharc> 30분에 소닉클은 좀 빡셔요
<yemharc> 스테이지 다 외워야......
<yemharc> 근데 어차피 농구는 처음에 6 + 6 + 9점은 먹히고 들어가는 게임이라.......
<yemharc> 백보드 하나에 골대가 2개까지 달려서
<samahui> 최근에 게임방송 봤는데 리복인가 대정령인가 하는놈이 원코인으로 각종게임깨는거 보니 정말 외우고 하더군요
<yemharc> 일단 아군 각 골대에 덩크 3번씩 때려박고
<yemharc> 떨어져 나온 바스켓을 적군 골대에 붙여줍니다 (......)
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 대정령일거에요
<samahui> 바스켓을 붙여줄수 있었군요
<yemharc> 대정령 메탈슬러그 방송이 좀 유명하죠
<yemharc> 네
<samahui> 메탈슬러그 심하더군요
<yemharc> 여튼 그냥 쉽대요
<samahui> 에뮬로 하는데 키보드를 한손조작으로 원코인 클리어
<yemharc> (...)
<samahui> 맞죠?
<samahui> 정말 뭐가 나오는지 다 외우고 어디로 얼만큼 움직이고 쏴야 하는지도 외우고 하는거 같더군요
<yemharc> 별 희안한 것도 다 알더군요
<drake_kr> 암튼 시연만 하는데 대충 한시간분량 가져감
<yemharc> 한시간 분량이면 좀 많은데;;
<drake_kr> 한시간 분량을 가져가는거고
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Rockman X-1이면 20분 끊을수 있어요 (...)
<drake_kr> 그냥 훑는건 15분
<samahui> 어릴적에는 슈퍼마리오 온갖 꼼수 다알고 남들 가르치듯이 했었는데 얼마전 에뮬에 조이패드 붙여서 해봤더니 몇판 못가더군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 반사신경이 느려진거 같아요
<drake_kr> 저도 이제 늙어서
<drake_kr> 게임은 'Easy'모드가 좋아요
<Markers> 혹시 mpich2 좀 해보신분 계시나여 -_-
<samahui> Easy모드가 좋쵸 ㅋ ㅋ
<Markers> 아오 시뮬레이션 하나 돌리는데 별 서비스를 다 기동시켜야되넹;
<drake_kr> 얼마전 니드포스피드 12 런인가?
<samahui> mpich2가 병렬프로그램말씀하시는건가요?
<drake_kr> 헤어핀에서 드리프트 하는데 뒤에서 자꾸 경찰차가 박아대서 한 40판인가
<drake_kr> 존나 빡쳐서..
<samahui> 자동차게임은 아직도 잘하는편입니다 운전을 해서인듯 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> samahui : 네 맞습니다.
<drake_kr> 근데 거기서 진리를 깨달았죠
<Markers> 컴퓨터 12코어를 다 쓰겟다고 mpich 쓴거 같은데 이게 구동이 안되는거 같아요 -_-;
<drake_kr> '게임은 빡쳐야 재밌다'
<DarkCircle> 다시한번 뿌리는 지름낚시
<DarkCircle> http://www.gog.com/gamerumble?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=game_subject&utm_campaign=tag_team_game_rumble
<DarkCircle> 사세요 \-ㅠ-/
<drake_kr> 안사
<drake_kr> 어제 결론 어떻게 났음?
<drake_kr> 그냥 백업 하는게 속 편한거 아님?
<DarkCircle> 히어로즈 1,2,3 합쳐서 7처넌!
<Markers> 이..이거슨 추억의 히어로즈 오브 마이티 앤 매직!!!
<samahui> 히어로즈는 다있어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 접지는 어차피 접지대로 해야 하구요
<DarkCircle> 백업도 당연한거고. . .
<samahui> 젊은시절 문명같은 게임이였죠
<DarkCircle> 둘다 당연하다로 결론
<samahui> 시간잡아먹는 타임머신
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Markers> 시리즈 2,3 이거 깬다고 몇년이 걸렷던가;
<DarkCircle> 자자 기왕 가지는김에 정품으로 (...)
<drake_kr> 영걸전 1599보단 낫잖아요
<Markers> 요새 pc 게임으로 할만한게 있나요? 요샌 다 디지털 구매인가
<samahui> 히어로즈 마이트앤매직은 3가 진리죠. 가장 잼나게 했던 기억이 납니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 미디어 찍어내는 비용은 오히려 손해비용이라
<drake_kr> 얼마전 니드포스피드 RUN 재밌게 했습니다
<DarkCircle> 대부분 디지털 다운로드
<drake_kr> 존나 욕하면서 재밌게 했음
<samahui> 집에 휠도 가지고 있습니다
<samahui> 레이싱을 좋아라 하거든요
<Markers> 헐.. 링크 사이트 이거 한정판매엿네요 이가격… 하루 남았네;
<drake_kr> GT6
<samahui> 하지만 레이싱 아닌 유로트럭에 빠져서 샀다는 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 살까말까 고민중
<DarkCircle> 하루가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 4시간 남았죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 유로트럭도 레이싱이라고 봐야 할까요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 왜 돈주고 돈벌어요?
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 유료트럭 (먼산)
<drake_kr> 비싼돈 들여서 컴터 사줬더니 추레라나 몰고 다니냐!!
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 1 day 4:~~~~ 이거면 하루하고 4시간 남은거 아닌가요?
<Markers> 그냥 4시간 남은건가..?
<drake_kr> 여유 좀 생기면
<drake_kr> GT6 지를려구요
<samahui> 유로트럭의 참맛은 야간에 야간주행하는겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 제 GT휠은 오래된거라 ㅜㅜ 기어가 오토예요
<Markers> 음.. 요새 gta 말곤 pc 게임 재미있는게 없나요 요샌 그냥 다 온라인게임인가
<drake_kr> 빨간 목장갑 손꾸락 짜르고
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 하루 한정. 4시간 남음.
<samahui> GTA는 4이후로 접었어요
<DarkCircle> GTA는 도스버전으로 해야 제맛
<samahui> 마음이 피폐히지는 느낌이 들어요 운전할때 다른 차 받아버리고 싶은 기분도 ... ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 2D 스크롤 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 빨간색 '투쟁' 적혀있는 조끼 입고
<DarkCircle> 농약이름 적힌 모자쓰고 목장갑끼고
<DarkCircle> 목에 수건 두르고 ..
<drake_kr> 라디오 들으면서
<DarkCircle> 유로경운기는 없나 ...
<samahui> 헌데 유로트럭은 휠부터해서 세팅하는데 한시간 걸리고 정작 게임은 얼마 못하는 현실이 요즘 손을 놓게 만드네요
<drake_kr> 트럭몰다 졸죠?
<samahui> 전 다시 일 좀 하다가 올께요. 수고하세요
<samahui> 트럭몰다 졸아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 댕겨올께요
<Seony^MBP> 이브온라인도 점프만 하다 졸아요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 음...
<ipeter> 지금 회사 프린터로 책 pdf 양면인쇄 500장 돌리는데
<ipeter> 겁나네요.
<ipeter> 그래도 양심은 있어서 종이는 제가 사오는데 말이죠.
<Seony> 헐 500장 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ... 원래 종이도 회사가 준비해야 하는게 맞는거에요
<Seony> 양면이면 그럼 결국 1천장이라는 얘긴데, 레이저 프린터기가 소형이면 토너 반을 쓰는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 프린터기가 대형이면, 아마 인쇄가 기록에 남을테고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 곧 호출되실 마음의 준비를 하세요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 프린터기기 대형입니다.
<ipeter> 기록 남겠죠.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<drake_kr> 칭찬 받겠네요
<drake_kr> 요즘은 정말 뭐 팩스도 인터넷으로 다 해버리니
<drake_kr> 프린터가 할일이 없었는데
<ipeter> 아. 서원님 말씀듣고
<ipeter> 엇
<ipeter> 써니님 말씀듣고
<ipeter> 급 취소하고 싶어집니다.
<ipeter> Seony: 죄송합니다 써니님. 저도 모르게 잘못 말했습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  확실한 얘긴 아니지만, 컴퓨터 회사에서 그 정도 모니터링도 안할 거라고 생각은 안하거든요
<Seony> 네트워킹만 되면, 소형이든 대형이든 감시가 가능한게 요즘 세상이에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 보안관련된거 아니면 잘 안해요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그냥 뽑은세요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 엄무 관련된거다 하면 됩니다
<ipeter> 업무관련이 아닙니다.
<drake_kr> 2006년도 다니던 회사 프린터 로그에 제가 출력한게 19만장 정도 됐었는데요..
<ipeter> 제 전공서적 뽑고 있어요.
<ipeter> bioinformatics요..
<samahui> 전공이 업무죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 그런가요.
<samahui> 전 전공대로 취업인지라 ㅋ ㅋ 그냥 뽑아요
<drake_kr> 뭐 5백장 가지고..
<ipeter> 점점 취소버튼에서 마음이 멀어집니다...
<samahui> 전 책 두권 정도 뽑고 논문도 회사컴으로 뽀았어요
<samahui> 지금까지 다요 ㅋ
<samahui> 기록 그까이꺼 남으면 어쩐대오 이미 뽑았는데
<ipeter> 이미 뭐 500장 GRE교재 뽑느라 월초에 이미 저질렀고
<ipeter> 이젠 될대로 되라지 업무시간에 다른사람들 뽑지도 못하게 지금 500장 뽑아버리고 있습니다.
<samahui> 보안관련되서 소스코드 뽑은거 아니면 법적 문제도 없어서 걍 뽑아요.. 뭐라고 하면 토너하나 사주세요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 저 여기서 곧 나갈꺼라서 말년이라 뵈는것도 없네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 여기 직원들 뽑아봐야 기껏 API문서들 뽑습니다.
<ipeter> 많아야 10장이죠.
<drake_kr> 그와중에 뜬금없이 '정리해고 대상자 명단' 같은게 뽑혀나오면 재밌겠다
<ipeter> 푸하하하
<yemharc> 그리고 명단에 왠지 내가............어?!
<ipeter> 회사가 판교로 이전하는데 그전에 뽕을 뽑아야겠네요.
<ipeter> 그전까지 기록 사라졌으면 좋으련만..뭐 저는 본사 복귀 합니다.
<Markers> 혹시 나스 쓰시는분 계세요?
<Seony> 만들어 써요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 나스안에서 ftp client 같은거 없겟죠 -_-? 시놀로지 꺼 쓰고 있는데..
<Markers> 그냥 직접 받아서 나스에 올려야되나 ㅡ;
<readytoact> 안녕하세욧
<readytoact> putty를 쓰니까
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> putty상에서 vi 를 여니까
<readytoact> -_-.. 자꾸 첫줄이 잘려요
<Seony> 폰트 때문에 그런거 아닌가요
<readytoact> -_- 그럴까요
<readytoact> 짭
<readytoact> 지금 그래서 지금 가상 머신으로 들어온거죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> sql에서 insert하는 레코드를 한 번에 여러개 실행할 수는 없죠?
<readytoact> ;; 저는잘;;;
<ihavnoth> 배치파일 비스무리하게 될꺼에요
<Seony> 결국 루프를 돌려야하는군요
<Seony> 루프 안돌리고 할 수 있을까 싶어서요
<ihavnoth> insert 예시를 보여주세요 감이 안와요
<Seony> 뭐 걍 insert into oc_room_rsv (userid, roomid, startdate, enddate, allday, repeat) values (?,?,?,?,?,?);
<Seony> 정도요
<Seony> owncloud 앱 만들고 있꺼든요
<Seony> 혹시 ownCloud 회사에서 쓰신다고 하지 않으셨어요?
<ihavnoth> 전 아니에요
<Seony> 음... 다른 분인갑다
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 와 그걸
<readytoact> 회사서 쓰다니
<readytoact> -_-.. 좀 안정화 됐나
<Seony> 불안정한가요?
<readytoact> 싱크에 문제가 있었던거 같아요
<readytoact> 전 4.x에 썼는데
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 제가 그거 때문에 여기서 엄청 랄쥐랄쥐 했죠
<Seony> 지금 6까지 나왔어요
<readytoact> 지금은 괜찮은가요 써니님?
<Seony> 중국애들이 만든 Seafile이라는게 있는데, 그게 좀 낫더라구요
<readytoact> 아
<Seony> 지금은 괜찮아요
<readytoact> 그건
<readytoact> Seafile도 써봤는데
<Seony> ownCloud가 6 들어서면서 많이 나아졌어요.
<readytoact> 파일 공유 + 위키 기능이 같이 있어서 좋아보이긴하는데
<Seony> 일단 가장 눈에 띄는 변화는, 리눅스 클라이언트에서 iNotify를 썼다는 점.  웃기는게, 이걸 이제서야 적용시켰다는게 이해가 안가요
<readytoact> 뭐하다 안썼지..
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<Seony> 리눅스를 잘 아는 엔지니어가 없었나봐요
<readytoact> 헐헐
<readytoact> 전 지금
<Seony> 그게 6 나오고 얼마 안있어서 나왔어요
<readytoact> Xpenology 올려서 써요
<readytoact> 마이크로서버에 가상으로 올려서 쓰는데 훨씬 좋아요
<Seony> 일단 저희는 환경이, "공유"가 엄청나게 중요하거든요
<Seony> 아주 복잡한 수준의 협업/공유를 요구하거든요..
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 회사에 필요한 앱을
<readytoact> 직점 만드시는군요 -0-
<Seony> 그런 점에서는 owncloud가 딱 좋긴한데,
<Seony> 좀 작동이 안정적이질 않아서...
<readytoact> 플러그인도 그렇고 좋긴한데
<Seony> 아뇨 원래는 앱을 만들어쓰진 않아요
<Seony> 저희 사무실에 직원이 딱 2명이에요
<readytoact> -_-;;;;
<Seony> 저랑 제 사수 둘이서 모든 인프라를 다 관리해요
<ihavnoth> 패키지 다시 빌드하는건 의존성때문에 이것저것 다 깔려서 걸레가 되는거 같아요
<readytoact> -_-;;;
<readytoact> 걸레
<readytoact> 정말싫어
<Seony> 그런건 가상환경에서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘 서버 테스트 때문에 kvm 설치하고 시리얼콘솔 물렸는데 너무 잘되서 좋던데요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 이번에 이유는 모르겠지만 키보드 설정에 쇼컷을 화이트리스트로 구성해서
<readytoact> 아 kvm
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> Hangul 키보드가 안먹게 되있네요
<readytoact> Proxmox 설치해보세요
<ipeter> 이만 가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은하루 되세요.
<drake_kr> 아
<Markers> 오 readytoact 님 Xpenology쓰시는군여
<Markers> 저도 쓰고 있는데 -_-ㅋ 가상머신위에서
<readytoact> 아하하핫;;; 그러시군요
<readytoact> -0-
<readytoact> 4.2 쓰다가
<readytoact> 악성코드 먹고
<Markers> 윙?!
<readytoact> -_-.. 4.3으로 올려서
<readytoact> 구글링해보니
<Markers> 어떻게 올리셧나요?
<Markers> 저 4.2 쓰고 있는데
<drake_kr> 손으로
<readytoact> Esxi 위에
<Markers> 덜덜..
<readytoact> -_-.. 그렇죠 손으로
<readytoact> 새로 싹 밀고
<readytoact> -_-...
<Markers> 아예 4.3을 받으셔서 돌리신거예요?
<readytoact> 네 4.3 이미지 막 돌아댕기는데;;
<readytoact> HP N54L 마이크로 섭 위에 Esxi 5.5
<Markers> 아 4.1 쓰고 잇었구나 -ㅁ-
<readytoact> 캭;;
<readytoact> -_-;; 업글하세요
<readytoact> 먹어보니
<drake_kr> 저는 윈도우 2000을 사용합니다.
<readytoact> 터미널 명령어 깨지고 난리납니다.
<Markers> 제가 검색이 딸려서 찾는다고 찾은게 저거엿군여
<readytoact> 음 잠시만요
<readytoact> 저한테 4.3 이미지 있나 찾아볼게요
<readytoact> vmware쓰시나요?
<Markers> 아뇨 virtualbox 쓰고 있어요
<readytoact> 아 vb면
<readytoact> 헤놀로지 사이트에
<readytoact> DSM 4.3 build 3810 (ESXi v1).
<Markers> 마침 어제 가상머신이 죽었길래 봣더니 용량 문제 때문에 죽어서 백업 받아두긴 햇는데
<readytoact> 이거 받았어요
<Markers> http://xpenology.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1700 여기 맞나요?
<Markers> 어째 제가 받은곳이랑 같은곳인거 같은데 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 명환형한테 diskless나 DaaS 살짝 물어보니까, 안가르쳐주시네요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> diskless
<razGon_KenzFld> 재접하겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 002epdlzja
<bluedusk> cpt
<bluedusk> 쳇
<Seony> 오오 비번 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 비번이라닝
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요
<bluedusk> 어차피
<bluedusk> ...
<Markers> 파일명이 res.nc 가 포함된것을 찾을려면 ls -alh | grep *.res.nc 이런식으로 명령어 넣으면 되는거아닌가용?
<Markers> 왜 grep 이 * 이걸 인식을 못하는거 같지;
<bluedusk> ls -alh | grep *res.nc
<Seony> 아니면 그냥 grep -nr 'res.nc' *
<Markers> 안되네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 아 파일명이구나
<Seony> 그럼 그냥 find로 고고씽
<Markers> ㅎㄷ...
<drake_kr> find | grep
<drake_kr> find | grep 'foo'
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 현재까지 위에 명령어 다 써도 안되네요 ㅡㅡ;
<Markers> ...
<drake_kr> 파일명에 res가 있고 확장자에 nc가 있는거 찾으시는거라면 정규표현싴
<drake_kr> resource.dnc 라던가 이런것 찾을때
<Markers> *res.nc 으로 하면 될거 같은데 왜 안될까요 -ㅁ-
<drake_kr> * 빼면 찾아지지 않을까요/
<drake_kr> ?
<Markers> 정말 * 이걸 인식못하나;
<Markers> ㅇㅇ..
<Markers> 빼서 원하는 답을 얻었습니다.
<Markers> 근데 왜 * 이건 안될까요 ㅡㅡ;
<Markers> ....;
<drake_kr> 그것도 문자로 인식
<Markers> 배보다 배꼽이 더 관심이 있넹
<Seony> 홀따옴표 쳐야되요
<Seony> '*res.nc' 이렇게
<drake_kr> \*\ 이렇게 하면 되려나
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 정규표현식을 공부좀 해야겠다
<Markers> ..;
<Markers> 정규표현식을 배워도 이해못하는건 왜일까요
<readytoact> -_-;;; 아학
<readytoact> 아파치 alias 설정이 안먹어요
<readytoact> 이 무슨...
<drake_kr> 정규표현식을 안 써먹으니
<drake_kr> 이해가 안 되는거죠
<Seony> Markers: 영어를 배워도 이해가 안되는 것과 마찬가지죠 ㅋ
<Markers> 글쿤요.
<Seony> 써야 습득되거든요
<Markers> 안써서 그렇구나
<drake_kr> 토잌 900점은
<drake_kr> 왜쿸인 보면 도망가요
<Seony> drake_kr: 참, 저 갑자기 할 말이 생겼는데요,
<Seony> 얼마 전에 MK 만났는데, 지금 포럼서버 돌아가는 서버를 어쩌면 끊어야할지도 모른다고, 포럼 이사갈데는 있냐고 그러네요...
<drake_kr> 지금
<drake_kr> 이사갈데는 있는데 해외접속이 막혀있는 상태라
<drake_kr> 뚫는중이에요....
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 혹시 인천리눅스동호회에 인동이형 아세요?
<drake_kr> 아뇽 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 분도형님이랑 좀 아시길래, 우분투 모임에 자주 나가는줄 알았는데...
<Seony> 김인동 이라고, 마루넷 기술이사님 있꺼든요
<Seony> 사실, 마루넷 높은 분들이 거의 다 인천리눅스동호회 멤버들이에요...
<drake_kr> 분도님이랑 친한거랑 우분투 모임이랑은 좀 다른 이야기라..
<Seony> 부탁 좀 해볼까나...
<drake_kr> 허기행님한테 부탁은 했는데
<drake_kr> 기다리는중이죠
<Seony> 그렇군요.  그럼 일단 기다려보죠
<drake_kr> 인동님한테도 부탁해주시면 좋구요
<Seony> ubuntu-kr.org 이 도메인 소유가 누구에요?
<drake_kr> 이 도메인 우분투로부터 받은걸로 알고 있는데요
<Seony> 생각해보니까, 캐노니컬에 dns 세팅 변경 요청이 장난 아니게 스트레스라...
<Seony> 차라리 호스팅 소유권을 이전받고 커뮤니티가 돈을 지불하든 서포트를 받던 하는게 낫지싶네요
<drake_kr> 도메인 소유권이요?
<Seony> 아뇨 포럼 서버 호스팅이요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 도메인 소유권을 이전받아야죠..
<Seony> 도메인은 캐노니컬 거에요
<drake_kr> 호스팅 소유권 받아서 뭐해요 ㅋㅋ 우분투에서 호스팅 지원해주는거 아니었지 않아요?
<Seony> 호스팅은 지원 안해주죠 ㅎㅎ.  제 말은 MK가 돈 안내서 호스팅 끊길가봐서요
<drake_kr> 그래서 마루 허기행대표님이 서버 하나 코로케이션 해주셨고
<drake_kr> 이전하려고 보니 그 마루 서버에서 해외접속이 막혀있는 상황이에요
<Seony> 아~ 이제 기억나네요
<drake_kr> 그래서 허기행대표님한테는 그 이야기를 했고..
<drake_kr> 포럼에 해외접속하시는분들께 ip 를 여쭤본 이유가 그거..
<drake_kr> 지금 서버 -> 해외로도 막혀있는데
<drake_kr> '그럴리가 없다' 고 하시니..
<drake_kr> 인동님께 한번 여쭤봐주시면 좋을것 같아요
<Seony> 이제 이해되네요
<drake_kr> 2주째 기다리고만 있는 상황이라
<Seony> 알겠습니다
<yemharc> 역사가 흐르는 순간이군요
<yemharc> 근데 술이 안 보입니다
<yemharc> Seony님이 하와이 계신게 문제니 날잡고 돈모아서 원정음주라도 ...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> yemharc 나 이제 특별한 경우 아니면 술 안 마심
<Seony> 저는 아마 내후년이나 빠르면 내년 가을에나 한국 갈거 같아요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 원래 삶은 하루하루가 특별한 순간이죠
<drake_kr> 우분투때 마시고 머 집에서 마시는거 아니면
<drake_kr> 화상음주
<drake_kr> 화상음주하면 캠 던지겠다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 자제하려는거에요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 자제임
<yemharc> 전 강제로 자제에요
<yemharc> 카톡보니 주말에 번개 했더만요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 목요일날 폰 잃어버리고
<drake_kr> 금요일날 번개하고
<drake_kr> 토요일날 집에오니 박과장이 고기 사오고
<drake_kr> 일요일날 라즈베리에 닌텐도질하고
<drake_kr> 으으 힘들다
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 전 박씨지만 과장은 아닙니다.
<bluedusk> 누가 고기를 사오는거죠?
<drake_kr> 동네 박과장이라고 있어요
<drake_kr> 이번에 승진했음
<bluedusk> 오오 Seony 님  완전 복귀하시는건가요?
<drake_kr> 아니겠죠
<drake_kr> 한국 문화에 적응 힘드실텐데
<Seony> 설마요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 뉴스보면 절대 돌아가고싶지 않습니다
<Seony> 오후 5시에 퇴근해서 잠 한숨 자고일어나서 밤에 노는 이 생활을 포기하라굽쇼? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 사수한테 "나 내일 안나올거다" 라고 한 마디 통보만으로 근무를 제낄 수 있는 이 곳을... ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 지금 다니는 이곳과도 비슷하군요
<bluedusk> 나 내일 안나올꺼다 라는 한마디로 근무를 제끼다니
<bluedusk> 그곳은 !!!
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 근데 사실 저도 지금 다니는곳에서 팀장에게 문자 보내서 낼 근무좀 재끼겠다고 통보 하긴 해요..;
<bluedusk> ...............
<Seony> 그래도 5시에 퇴근은 안하시죠?
<Seony> 낼모레는 결혼기념일이니 3시에 퇴근해야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.  이따 뵈요
<drake_kr> 1시 출근 6시 퉤근
<drake_kr> 훗
<bluedusk> 오후 1시출근 새벽 6시 퇴근?
<bluedusk> !?!?
<drake_kr> 오후 1시 출근 오후 5시 퉤근요
<drake_kr> 1시 전에 오면 밥 얻어먹음
<drake_kr> 저녁은 안 줌
<samahui> 저녁먹고 올께요. 퇴근 잘하시고 나중에 뵈요
<yemharc> 저도 퇴근합니다 :)
<drake_kr> 구라치고 도망갔네
<drake_kr> 워드에서 hwp 잘 읽히넹..
<drake_kr> 요즘 jQuery는 대박이구만
<readytoact> 아
<drake_kr> 오 성폭행
<readytoact> -_- 서버 서비스 모니터링 하는 간단한 도구 없나요
<readytoact> 미취겠네
<readytoact> 뎅장
<drake_kr> https://github.com/RavenKyu/serverCheck 아직 반영은 안 했군요
<drake_kr> 아마 이번달에 쫙 반영된 상태로 될것 같네요
<readytoact> -_- 고객사가 전부
<readytoact> 금융 증권 보험 이러니까
<drake_kr> 제가 알지만 안다 말할 수 없는 것들이군요
<drake_kr> 음.. 서비스 모니터링이라면 대상에 몇가지 프로그램을 설치해야 하지 않을까 싶..네요..
<readytoact> 아 그냥
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 포트만 안죽으면 되요
<drake_kr> 핑으로 돼요?
<readytoact> 음.. 포트까지만요
<readytoact> 핑에 포트까지 될라나요?
<drake_kr> 뭐 오픈소스로 진행중인 사안이니
<drake_kr> 그부분을 자기한테 맞게 고치면 되죠
<readytoact> 흠.. 제가 수정이라니
<readytoact> -0-
<drake_kr> pyQT로 진행중이고
<drake_kr> 하자! 얘기가 나와서
<readytoact> 파이썬책을 어제 부터 봤는데 -0-
<drake_kr> 에이 이아저씨가 증말
<readytoact> ;;;;
<drake_kr> pyQT가 파이썬이라는걸 아는거네요
<readytoact> -_-;; 아.. 네.. 뭐 그거야..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 결국엔 QT로 UI를...
<drake_kr> 리눅스에서 그거보다 간단하게 갑툭튀되는 UI 있나요?
<readytoact> 하아...
<readytoact> -_- 국수나 먹고 야근해야지 원
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 UI는 QT, 간단하게 파이썬 배워서 끼우는식이죠
<drake_kr> 헐 궄수
<readytoact> 오늘은 한의원도 못갔는데
<readytoact> -_-
<drake_kr> 검은궄수?
<readytoact> 국수나 먹어야지
<readytoact> 아뇨 매운비빔국수 곱배기나
<readytoact> 명태회 국수
<readytoact> -_- 우리동네 명태회 국수는..
<drake_kr> 빨간국수..
<readytoact> 말린 명태를 물에 불려서 넣어줘요
<readytoact> 아 역시
<readytoact> IT는 제 적성이 아니예요
<drake_kr> 개발회사임에도 불구하고 6시 퇴근하는데 뭐라 안하는 회사는..
<drake_kr> 6시 넘어서 퇴근하면 욕먹습니다..
<readytoact> 음 저희 회사도 그런데요
<readytoact> 야근 거의 안해요
<drake_kr> 야근하면 욕먹어요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 저희도 제품개발 하는데
<readytoact> 욕은 안하는데
<readytoact> 저희는 야근을 지양하는 회사입니다.
<readytoact> -_- 그냥 심심하면 하는 야근
<drake_kr> 야근하면 병신취급..
<drake_kr> 그냥 1시부터 6시까지 할일만 하면 됨..
<readytoact> 헐
<readytoact> 그것도
<readytoact> 오후 1시부터
<drake_kr> 넹
<readytoact> 그럼 오전엔 뭐하나요
<drake_kr> 오전엔
<drake_kr> 게임하거나..
<drake_kr> 슬슬 걸어다니거나
<drake_kr> 회사에 1시까지만 가면 되니까
<drake_kr> 근데 솔직히 회사 적응하는데 3달 넘게 걸렸어요
<readytoact> 희한한 회사군요 허허
<drake_kr> 그렇다고 널널한 회사는 아닌데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 단위 시간으로 따졌을 때 제가 밥먹듯 야근하던 회사에 비하면 3배 정도 일하는것 같은데요
<drake_kr> 정신이 말짱하니 일이 잘 될 수밖에 없긴 하지만..
<drake_kr> 으음
<samahui> 저녁먹고왔더니 퇴근해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ;; 괜시리 먹고 왔네요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되시고 퇴근들 잘하세요
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요 ^^
<drake_kr> 아
<ihavnoth> gtk 프로그램 어렵군요
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 이만
<ihavnoth> gnome-control-center 수정해주실분?
<ihavnoth> 14.04 런칭 파티 장소 협찬이 한국마이크로소프트군요
<DarkCircle> ihavnoth, 어떤 부분을 수정하시려고요 ?
<ihavnoth> 앗 일하다 이제야 봤네요
<DarkCircle> 어떤 부분이 문제라고 느껴지는지는 일단 충분히 논의를 해보든지 버그질라에 올려보든지 ... (그전에 이미 버그질라에 있을지도...?)
<DarkCircle> 해서 차근차근 해보는게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<ihavnoth> ...
<ihavnoth> 해주세요...
<DarkCircle> 지금 3.12 버전이라 3.10이나 3.8에서의 문제라면
<DarkCircle> 이미 해결이 됐을 수도 있는 문제일 수도 있습니다. 일단 언급을 해두면 꽤 도움이 되겠지요 :D
<ihavnoth> 버전이 그렇게 높나요?
<ihavnoth> gnome-control-center-3.6.3이거든요
<DarkCircle> 높은게 아니라 지금 정상적으로 릴리즈된 버전이 3.12입니다.
<ihavnoth> 버그는 아니고 불편해서요
<DarkCircle> 어떤 점이 불편하신지요?
<DarkCircle> 조작상 불편함은 있을 수 있습니다. 현재도 있는 기능이면 buggy feature로 올려버리면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 3.10까진 꼴리는대로 막장으로 막 버전업했다가 3.12때부터 정신차리고 사용자 의견을 반영하기 시작했기에
<ihavnoth> Modifiers-only switch to next source 항목에서
<ihavnoth> 키 지정하는 부분이 화이트 리스트로 돼있어서요
<ihavnoth> 한영키로 지정할려고요
<ihavnoth> 최신 버전 받아서 확인해봐야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 넵 :D
<ihavnoth> 버전 차이가 많이 나네요
<ihavnoth> 시간날때 이것도 좀 봐둬야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 몇시간 찾아봤는데 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 정책인가봐요
<ihavnoth> 마찬가지네요
<ihavnoth> 화이트리스트로 지정된 키만 설정할 수 있게 해놨네요
<ihavnoth> panels/keyboard/cc-keyboard-option.c 여기에 xkb_option_grp_whitelist 이놈이요
<ihavnoth> 저 항목들을 UI로 뿌려줄때 어디서 목록을 가져오는지 모르겠어요
<ihavnoth> 목록만 추가하면 동작할것 같은데 못찾겠더라고요
<DarkCircle> 근데 그거 건드리다가 망하는 수가 있습니다 (...) 아마 시스템 설정에 관련된 부분일텐데
<DarkCircle> xkb면 xorg 키보드 설정과 관련된 부분이군요
<ihavnoth> DarkCircle: 이미 수정해서 사용하고 있는데 UI로 보여 주는 부분을 못고친거에요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 Ceph 구축하는게 엄청 쉬워졌네요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 전 그게 뭔지 모라요
<Work^Seony> 블럭스토리지에요
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, 혹시 bonnie로 테스팅 해보신 적 있으세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-16
<AutoWiZ> 아 저도 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 스토리지 테스팅을 하라는데, 보니를 처음 써봐서 이게 이렇게 오래 걸리는건지 궁금해서요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 테스트 사이즈는 얼마나 잡으셨나요?
<Work^Seony> -s 2048:1024 -n 100
<Work^Seony> 크게 잡았나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 2048mb에 1k 단위로, 100개씩 테스트 하는 거에요
<AutoWiZ> 스토리지는 몇기가 디스크 몇개로 어떤장치인지 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 2테라짜리 24개에요
<AutoWiZ> 크긴 크군요.
<Work^Seony> 인터페이스는 SAS HPA이고,
<Work^Seony> Ceph 블럭스토리지 클러스터로 묶었어요
<AutoWiZ> 1kb 단위가 어떻게 보면 정말 작은 데이터 처리가 많이 일어나는 환경을 가정한거로 생각하거든요 저는 . 거기다 n100 이 실제로는 일어날 수 는 있는데
<AutoWiZ> 초기에 테스트 파일 만든다고 오래걸리는지 ( 2기가 * 100 = 200기가)
<AutoWiZ> 테스트 수행이 오래 걸리는지 잘 모르겠습니다.  -n 이 곱하기가 아니라 나누기가 될려나요 ? 아흑
<Work^Seony> 걸어둔지 한 30분은 지난거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 연속 테스트 끝나고 지금 랜덤 테스트 하네요
<AutoWiZ> 캐쉬영향 안받는 테스트가 필요하긴 한데 -n 100 이 좀 큰거 같기도 하고 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠죠?  테스트 끝나면 블럭스토리지를 재구성해서 다시 테스트를 해봐야겠어요
<AutoWiZ> 혹시 시퀀셜이긴 하겠지만 , dd 테스트는 속도 어느정도 나오던가요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 드디어 내일이면 나오는 군요.
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 14.04 말씀하시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, 보니가 아직 안끝나서 dd를 못해보고 있어요
<AutoWiZ> 릴리즈 일정은 어디 나와있나요?
<AutoWiZ> 우분투 홈피에서 못찾겠어요 . 제가 이상한건지
<ihavnoth> 다른데 질문 올라온거보니 대부분 유니티를 쓰나봐요
<ihavnoth> 저 혼자 그놈쉘인거 같은 느낌이네요...
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ,
<Work^Seony> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 안녕하세요?
<AutoWiZ> Work^Seony
<AutoWiZ> 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 한줄에 치려고 했는데, 주소가 버퍼에 복사가 안됐더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 저도 한줄에 칠려고 했는데 닉네임 선택한다고 엔터 쳤더니 그대로 닉넴만 입력되버렸어요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 뜻이 통했군요
<ipeter> 내일 출근해서 회사 책상에 앉으면 릴리즈 됐을지도 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 캐노니컬이 영국회사니까 영국날짜 기준이겠죠?
<ipeter> 지금 런던 시간이 1:00 am이니까요.
<ipeter> 저도 그렇게 생각해서 런던 시간 알아봤습니다..
<Work^Seony> 아마, 17일 저녁 때나 올라오지 않을까 싶습니다
<ipeter> 음..그럼 거의 18일 정도겠군요..!
<AutoWiZ> 11, 12 버젼대에서는 은근 배포초기에 버그도 있고 해서
<Work^Seony> 12.04는 나름 괜찮지 않았나요?
<AutoWiZ> 업뎃 들어갔던거 같은데 이번은 lts 이기도 한데 에러 적었으면 좋겠다는 바램 입니다.
<AutoWiZ> 맞습니다 . 12.04 는 괜찮았었지요.
<ipeter> 와. 링크 걸어주신 우분투 위키 들어가서 이리저리 돌아다니다보니
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사실 캐노니컬이 그 많은 패키지들의 관계를 일일히 전부 테스팅해볼 수 없을테니, 초기에 생기는 버그는 어쩔 수 없을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 애플마냥 독자 운영체제 만드는 것도 아니고...
<ipeter> 캐노니컬에서 중국시장때문인지 중국user에 커스터마이징된 배포버전도 출시하나보네요.
<Work^Seony> 런치패드에 버그리포트 할 때 보면, 불만을 늘어놓지 말라는 사항이 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 중국 정부 공식 운영체제가 우분투잖아요
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 올으신 말씀 입니다. 리눅스는 다같이 만들어가는 OS 이니까요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 부럽네요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Markers: 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이만한 아톰보드가 나왔네요
<Work^Seony> 기술의 발전이 너무 빨라서, 이젠 모든걸 다 알 수는 없는 시대가 올 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 걍 자기가 하는 것만 잘하면 될지도 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이 아톰보드는 정말 성능이 장난 아니네요
<bluedusk> 음냥
<bluedusk> 아직 출시전인거 같던데요
<bluedusk> 올해 3분기 출시 예정이라는거 같던데
<Work^Seony> 사이즈는 라즈베리파이만한데, 64비트 싱글/듀얼코어 x86 플랫폼에, 인텔HD그래픽, SATA, USB 3.0, HDMI에, DDR3 메모리, GPIO, 전력은 5w...
<Work^Seony> 네 3분기.
<Work^Seony> 이 정도면 완전 PC급인데요
<Work^Seony> 가뜩이나 집에서 쓰는 레이저프린터기가 윈도우 외에 드라이버 지원이 안되는데, 여기다 윈도우 설치해서 써도 되겠어요...
<Work^Seony> 나오면 필히 사야겠군요
<ihavnoth> 프린터 기종이 어떤거에요?
<readytoact> 와
<readytoact> 저거 저도 하나 질러야겠군요
<Work^Seony> hp laserjet 1215cp에요
<readytoact> 저런거 몇개 사서 학교 전산실이나 공공장소 곳곳에 심어놓고
<readytoact> -0-..
<Work^Seony> 사양 진짜 괜찮죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가격은 $99
<readytoact> 아 써니님
<readytoact> 오늘 하루 구글글래스 판다고 안하나요?
<readytoact> 미쿡에서
<Work^Seony> 맞아요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 얼마예요?
<Work^Seony> $1,500인가 그럴걸요
<readytoact> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ;;; 비.. 비싸구나
<Work^Seony> https://glass.google.com/getglass/u/0/shop/glass
<Work^Seony> 전 맥프로를 사야하기에... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실 구글글래스보단 오큘러스에 더 관심이 많아요
<Work^Seony> 마이너리티 리포트에 나왔던 그런 상황실을, 가상현실에 구현해서 서버관리를 해보는게 제 목표거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 일단그럼 립모션이나
<bluedusk> 그 뭐지 팔뚝에 차고 하는
<Markers> 어이쿠.
<Markers> 1500달러 후덜덜이네요
<Work^Seony> 구글글래스가 사실 안경테만 제외하면 엄지손가락만한 플라스틱이 전부인데...
<Markers> 립모션은 제 주변분이 사셔서 저도 써봣는데 그렇게 좋지만 않더라구요.;
<Markers> 손가락이 너무 피로감이 쌓여요 립모션은;
<Markers> 구글 글래스가 그 머지 일반 안경에 붙을수 있으면 무리해서라도 살거 같은데 ㅋ
<bluedusk> Markers, 저도 하나 있긴 한데 리눅스에서는 쓸러면 본인이 개발자 아니면 힘들겠더라구요..
<Markers> 안경 쓰는 사람의 이득이라고 할까 -_-;
<bluedusk> 개발에 개자도 못하는 저로써는..ㅠ
<Markers> 저희 연구실 박사님이 립모션 재밋겟다 하면서 샀었는데
<Markers> 먼가 좀 만들어서 쓰시는거보니
<Work^Seony> 일반 안경에 붙을 수 있을걸요
<Markers> 그냥 마우스 클릭 드래그 할 일을 손가락으로 낑낑되면서 하더라구요;
<Markers> 그래요?
<Markers> 구글글래스 보니깐 안경테+그오른쪽의 제품이 통합된 거 같던데
<Work^Seony> 안그러면, 원래 안경끼는 사람들은 방법이 없잖아요
<Work^Seony> 안경알에 도수 넣어서 파는건 말도 안되는거구요..
<Markers> 학교에 있는걸 잠깐 체험한다고 써봤는데 안경원래 쓰던거에다가 구글글래스 그냥 위에 다시 올리면 되던데요 -ㅁ-;
<Markers> 안경 2개 착용;;
<Work^Seony>  네.  아마 그런 비슷한 식일 거에요.
<Markers> 전 안경알 도수 + 구글글래스 그 오른쪽 제품 ㅋ 이렇게 판매하는거를 원하는거죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서라면 가능할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 미국이라서 안되는거지
<Markers> 미국은 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 조그만 플라스틱 안에 메모리가 12기가나 들어가네요
<Markers> 미국에 무슨 법이라도 있나요 -ㅁ-?;;
<Work^Seony> 미국은 안경을 소매점에서 구입하듯 못사거든요
<Work^Seony> 반드시 병원가서 시력검사 하고, 처방전 받아서 안경을 사는 방식이에요
<Markers> 안경이 일종의 약품인가요? ㅎㄷ
<Work^Seony> 가격도 최하 20만원 이상이구요.
<Markers> 선글라스도 그렇게 팔아요?
<Work^Seony> 약품이 아니라, 일반 소비자 품목이 아닌거죠
<Work^Seony> 선글라스는 안경이 아니잖아요
<Markers> 응?
<Markers> 안경이 아니엇던가;
<Markers> ....
<Markers> 왜 전 안경이라고 생각한거죵
<Work^Seony> 선글라스는 그냥 선글라스죠...
<Work^Seony> 멋으로 쓰고다니는건데,
<Work^Seony> 그게 눈 나쁜 사람들이 쓰라고 나오는 물건은 아니잖아요
<Markers> 전 선글라스도 도수 맞춰서 쓰고 다니는데;;
<Markers> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 그건 한국에서는 가능하다구요
<Markers> 의료차원의 품목이 안경이군요 ~_~
<Markers> 1300달러면 얼마지
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 1500달러면 비싸긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 메모리나 12기가나 들어간다는 것도 신기하고..
<Markers> 1500이엇구나 1300이 아니라
<Markers> 어이쿠 150만원이네
<Markers> ;;;;;;;;;
<Markers> 컴퓨터보다 더 비싸네요
<Markers> 후덜덜이네
<Markers> 그래도 있으면 재밋을듯
<Markers> 그거 써보니깐 탭?이라고 해야되나 동작을.
<Markers> 오른쪽 손으로 안경태 옆으로 툭툭 치니깐 클릭되는거처럼 되더라구요
<Markers> 음성인식도 쫌 되는거 같고
<Markers> 제 영어발음이 안좋아서 그런지는 모르겟지만 ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 음성인식은 잘되지 않을까 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그게 잘 안되면 무용지물이니..
<Markers> 쓰시는분들 보니깐 막 사진 찍어서 트윗이나 페이스북에 바로 바로 올리던데
<Markers> 미국에선 구글글래스 사진이나 동영상 찍는게 문제 되지 않나요?
<Markers> 한번 뉴스에서 본거 같은데 사생활 침범 비슷하게
<Work^Seony> 문제 될 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 될지는 잘 모르겠어요
<Markers> 그래도 발매를 한거보면 문제 제기한게 한풀 꺽여서 판매된거 같은데
<Markers> 아무튼 있으면 재밋을거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 쓰면서 느낀건 내가 드래곤볼의 사이보그엿던가 ㅋㅋㅋ 걔네들이 된거처럼 느껴져서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이사람의 전투력을 측정해야지 하면서 이런 느낌이라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 그거보단 오큘러스로...
<Markers> 오큘러스는
<Markers> 다른 연구실에서 갖고 있는거 써보니 너무 머랄까;;;
<Markers> 그게 사실 밀폐형이잖아요 그게 좀 불편한거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 안맞는 사람이 있따더라구요.  심하게 어지럽다던가...
<Markers> 넹
<Work^Seony> 구글글래스에 기대하는 점은, 사실 운전할 때 네비 나오는거 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 저 써보니깐 거기 연구실 사람이 스카이 다이빙 하는거 보여줘서 진짜 느낌나서 다리가 풀렸죠 ㅡㅡ;; 고소공포증이 있는데;
<bluedusk> 헐
<Markers> 게임용으로는 재밋을거 같아요 오큘러스 리프트는
<bluedusk> 오큘러스 리프트요?
<Markers> ㅇㅇㅋ
<bluedusk> 아아
<bluedusk> 젠장 돈모아서 질러야 하나
<Markers> 근데 그거 페이스북이 인수하지 않았나용?
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인 제작사에서 오큘러스로 하는 이브겜 만들었는데, 재밌을거 같더라구요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 이번에 마크투? 두번째 개발자 버전 지르셨다고 하지 않으셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 네 페북이 인수했어요
<Markers> 페북이 멀 쓸려고 그거 인수 했는지는 모르겟넹
<Work^Seony> 네 샀어요
<bluedusk> 아 질러야 하나
<Work^Seony> 가격은 $350
<Markers> 개인용으로 지르기엔 돈이 너무...;
<Work^Seony> 배송은 6월 시작
<Work^Seony> 가격은 저렴해서 좋은데,
<Work^Seony> 배송을 무슨 6월부터..
<bluedusk> Markers, 그거 말이 많았잖아요 그냥 오큘러스 리프트 하나 가지고 싶었는데 재무팀에서 잘못이해 하고 회사를 통째로 사들였다는 소문이 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이것들이 주문량 보고서 제작들어갈거 같아요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 오잉?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 사실 저 립모션도 그렇게 선주문해서 산건데..;
<bluedusk> 으음
<Work^Seony> 아니에요.  마크 주커버그가 직접 인수사실을 발표했으니깐 아닐 거에요
<Markers> 페북이 인수한게 오큘러스 리프트 하나 필요한건데 회사를 삿다구요?ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ 뭐 전 농담처럼 떠도는 인터넷 유머를 보고 말씀드린거라..
<Markers> 잉? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 설..설마
<bluedusk> 아아 농담이에요 그렇게 진실하게 받아들이시면 곤란해요..;
<Markers> 페북 회사분들이 대단하구나 -ㄱ 진짜면
<Work^Seony> 페북이 한국처럼 사장실 따로 놓고 일하는데가 아니라, 마크 주커버그도 걍 직원들 옆에 책상 하나 놓고 같이 일하는 식이더라구요
<Markers> 넹
<ihavnoth> 오큘러스 리프트가 뭐하는거죠?
<Markers> 참 혹시 리눅스 터미널로 코딩 하시는분 잇나요 -ㅁ-
<ihavnoth> 3차원 게임기인가요?
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 머리에 쓰는 디스플레이에요
<ihavnoth> 오 지금 홈피가섭 보고 있는데 좋네요
<Work^Seony> HMD라고 해서, Head Mount Display
<Markers> ㅇㅇㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이게 지금껏 나온 기계와 다른 점은요,
<Work^Seony> 사람의 시야각을 전부 덮어요
<ihavnoth> 이걸로 일반 영화 재생하면
<Markers> 보고 잇으면 진짜 같은데
<ihavnoth> 저렇게 멋지게 안나오겠죠?
<Markers> 머리를 다 덮는게 흠이라면 흠이랄까;;
<bluedusk> Markers, 터미널로 코딩까지는 아니고 스크립트 수정정도는 해요 vim 으로요
<ihavnoth> 영상데이타를 변환해서 사용해야하나요?
<ihavnoth> 멋지다 이거
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스를 인제 접하시다니 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 저 vi + cscope + ctags로 사용해요
<Work^Seony> 지금 별의별 앱들이 다 나온 상태에요
<ihavnoth> 오큘러스 한국에서 판매하나요?
<Work^Seony> 엘더스크롤 스카이림도 지금 오큘러스로 이식 중인데요..
<Work^Seony> 아뇨  미국에서만 팔아요.
<Markers> ihavnoth  그렇게 쓰시면 편리하신가요? 아니면 원래부터 그렇게 쓰셧던건가요?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 전 개인적으로 left4dead2 같은거나 이식좀..=_=
<Markers> 오큘러스 리프트 쓰면서 놀랬던건 원래 화면만 막 뿌려준게 아니구
<Work^Seony> 근데, 이 오큘러스가 단지 게임 말고도 지금 엄청나게 각광받고 있는 이유가요,
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면 의대생들의 해부학 실습이나,
<Markers> 머리를 옆이나 뒤로 돌려서 머리 각도를 돌리면 돌린 각도만큼 가상공간을 보여줘요
<Work^Seony> 건축회사에서, 건물이 세워지는걸 시뮬레이션해서 가상현실에서 건물이 완공된걸 보여준다거나,
<ihavnoth> Markers: 등치큰(안드로이드) 소스 전체를 임포트해서 쓸만한 UI프로그램이 없을꺼같아요 아직은
<Work^Seony> 아니면, 일종의 미리 연습이 불가능한 환경을 가상현실에서 구현할 수 있다라는 점에서 전망이 좋거든요..
<ihavnoth> Markers: GUI IDE에서 cscope만 호출해서 쓰는 프로그인이 있을지도 모르겠지만 아마 전체 임포트하면 프로그램 죽지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth,  오큘러스 한글자막 삽입된 공식 홍보영상 유튜브 주소 있는데, 퇴근하면 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> Work^Seony: 얼마 정도해요? 하나 사고 싶네요
<ihavnoth> 영화도 저기게 맞게 편집된 버전이 있으면 좋겠네요
<Work^Seony> $350 이에요
<ihavnoth> 싸네요
<Work^Seony> 현재 나온 개발자용 버전은, 풀HD라네요
<Work^Seony> 현재 나온 오큘러스 앱 중에서, 한국 개발자가 만든 극장 앱이 있어요
<ihavnoth> 오~
<Work^Seony> 극장 하나를 구현해놨더라구요
<Work^Seony> 좌석도 있고, 좌석 선택도 되고..
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, http://www.playwares.com/xe/38567835
<Work^Seony> 미러스엣지네요
<Markers> 음 터미널에서 코딩하시는분들 만나보고싶다 어떻게 코딩하는지 -ㅁ-
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 아.. 여기 있네요  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhcOMOWRMnA
<ihavnoth> 식사하고 와서 볼께요
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 한글자막 있으니까 자막 켜서 보세요.  이거 보시고나면 이게 뭔지 아시게 될 거에요
<Work^Seony> 한 5분 정도 되는 공식 소개영상이에요
<Markers> 저도 점심 먹고 올게요^^;
<Work^Seony> 다들 맛점하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이거 대박이네요 ㅎㅎ https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IkH3j6Kq6K8
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<orion203> 안녕하세요~ 매우 오랜만에 들어와보네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 올만이네
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<Nymph> Seony: 네~ ㅋ 최근에 irc 를 잘 않하게 되더라구요. ㅋ
<Nymph> Seony: 잘 지내시죠?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 요즘 너무 바뻐
<Nymph> 바쁜게 좋은거 같아요. ㅋ 몸 아파서 쉬다보니
<Nymph> 이제는 돈도 다 까묵고
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Nymph> ipeter: 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> Nymph: 안녕하세요!!
<ipeter> 아.. hp 레이저 복합기 사용하는데
<ipeter> OS가 mac까지는 지원해주는데
<ipeter> 리눅스 않해주네요.
<ipeter> 드라이버요.
<Nymph> cups 사용하면 되지 않을까요?
<ipeter> 아..제가 리눅스는 거의 초짜라서 잘 몰랐습니다.
<ipeter> 말씀하신거 지금 구글링해서 더 알아보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 정말 고맙습니다..!!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 저도 컴맹인걸요.
<bluedusk> ipeter, 님 같이 힘내요
<ipeter> bluedusk: 격려해주셔서 고맙습니다..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 저도 퇴근이나 해야겠네요
<bluedusk> ㅃㅃㅃ
<Markers> 벌써 퇴근이시라닝
<ipeter> 헙
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 조심히 들어가세요.
<bluedusk> ( 그리고 그는 8시간 후에 퇴근했다고 한다..)
<bluedusk> ........;;
<Markers> ...;
<bluedusk> 죄송합니다 밥먹고 졸려서..;
<Markers> 웡 메이크유어무브 상영이군요 이제
<Markers> file merge와 file append가 같은걸까요 다른걸까요 -ㅁ-
<Markers> merge를 머라고 해야되나
<ihavnoth> 합체~~~(농담입니다)
<Markers> 정답!
<Markers> ..
<Markers> ㅠ_ㅠ
<ihavnoth> http://rogerdudler.github.io/git-guide/index.ko.html
<ihavnoth> 참고해보시죠
<ihavnoth> 병합으로 했네요
<ihavnoth> 브랜치를 가지치기
<ihavnoth> 풀을 갱신
<Markers> -ㅁ-
<ihavnoth> 푸시를 발행
<ihavnoth> 나쁘지 않는것 같네요
<ihavnoth> 영어 그대로 표기하던지 아니면 저렇게 번역하는거도 괜찮아보이네요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 하지만 아마도 처음보는 사람은 당황스러울것같아요 ㅎㅎ 저 문서처럼 ()로 영어로 써줘야될꺼같아요
<ipeter> cups라는것 확인해보았습니다.
<ipeter> 혹시 이걸을 사용하면 스캔까지 작동을 할지 궁금해지네요.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<readytoact> 음.. 컵스는
<readytoact> 그냥 푸린터인데
<readytoact> sane이 아마 스캐너 일거예요
<ipeter> 아... readytoact
<ipeter> readytoact: 아... 고맙습니다. sane도 알아보겠습니다!!
<readytoact> ihavnoth: 노쓰님
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 헉 한시간 전에 부르셨군요
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 다름이 아니라
<readytoact> 리눅스에서 파일 해시를 구하는 걸 여줘보려 했는데
<readytoact> 구글링구글링
<Seony> 그냥 md5 돌리면 되지않나요?
<readytoact> 아 SHA1이었어요
<readytoact> sha1sum이 있네요
<readytoact> 흠
<readytoact> 14.04 나오면 노트북을 또 갈아 엎어야 하나..
<Seony> 그거 좀 싫지않으세요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 저는 롤링업데이트 되는 배포판을 쓰고싶더라구요..
<readytoact> 비됴만 제대로 지원하면 뭐 기꺼이 하겠습니다.
<readytoact> 리눅스 쓰다가 지금은
<readytoact> 윈도로 갈아타고 가상머신으로 리눅스 쓰는데
<readytoact> -_-.. 거의 5:5의 활용율을 보여서..
<readytoact> 활용성도 그렇고 윈도우 이놈은 벅벅 하드 긁어대고 헐떡대는 통에
<readytoact> 쓸 맛이 나지 않아요
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 음..
<readytoact> 이거 지금 베타 받고
<readytoact> 내일 정식버전으로
<readytoact> -_- 업데이트 해도 될까요
<readytoact> 그렇게 되나..
<readytoact> 승질나서 못쓰겠네
<AutoWiZ> 1404 설치중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-.. 저도 깔까봐요
<readytoact> 얘도 기본 유니티인가요
<ihavnoth> 전 기본 그놈쉘인줄 알고
<ihavnoth> 유니티 다 지웠어요
<readytoact> 아..
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 유니티에 맥테마 쓰거든요
<ihavnoth> 알고봤더니 유니티 계속 쓰더군요
<readytoact> 이건 뭐
<readytoact> -_- 리눅스에 윈도 가상으로 쓰는게 훨 낫겠네요
<readytoact> 하루만 참았다
<readytoact> 정식버전 받아야지
<readytoact> 어우!
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 후기도 부탁드려요...!
<samahui> 내일을 위해 백업중입니다
<samahui> 혹 날려먹는일 없길  바랄 뿐입니다만 혹시모를 사태를 대비해 백업해놓고 있습니다
<samahui> 백업 다 되면 그대로 업데이트 해보고 문제 많으면 새로 깔아버려도 무방할듯 하네요
<samahui> 아무 문제 없이 업데이트로 끝나길 바랄 뿐입니다
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하시고 저녁들 맛나게 챙겨들 드세요 ~
<Sungyo> Seony : 집에 라우터가 말썽인데...이거 직접 만들 수 있나요?
<Seony> 네
<Sungyo> 혹시 직접 만들어서 쓰신다고 하시지 않으셨나요?
<Sungyo> 집에서요.
<Seony> 아뇨 만들어져있는걸 갖다쓰죠
<Sungyo> dns를 만들어서 쓰시는건가요?
<Sungyo> vpn같은거 쓸 수 있게 하려면 뭘 만들어야 하는건지 모르겠어요.
<Seony> dns는 전혀 필요없어요
<Sungyo> 정확하게...라우터를 만들어야 하는건지, dhcp서버를 만들어야 할지, 일단 저 말 안듣는 아이피타임 라우터는 걷어내버리고 싶어요. 저게 벌써 두번째인데...
<bluedusk> http://www.zentyal.com/  한번 써보세요..
<samahui> 아이피타임은 싼가격이외에는 문제가 항상 많군요.
<samahui> 제 nas도 iptime샀다가 느리고 다중접속시 문제 있어서 냉큼 버리고 노트북으로 nas구성해 버렸습니다
<Sungyo> 새로 구매한지 몇개월 안됬는데요 이거, 또 말썽을 일으키면 차라리 미니베어본에 랜카드 두개 걸어 라우터를 만드는게 낮겠다 싶어요.
<Sungyo> bluedusk : 라우터를 만들어주는건가요?
<samahui> 랜두개단 본체에 허브하나 물려 리눅스설치하고 인터넷공유하는것도 괜찮지만 차라리 iptime이외의 괜찮은 놈으로 구입하는것도 속편하긴해요
<Sungyo> 아님 이번기회에 공부도 할겸, 맘대로 주무를 수 있게 하나 만들어볼까 생각을 해봤어요.
<Sungyo> vpn 보안성도 좀 높여서 안전하게 쓸 수 있게요.
<Seony> 라우터를 직접 만드는건 정말 피곤한 일이구요, 만들어진걸 갖다 잘 활용하시는 게 제일 좋아요
<samahui> 쉽게 하시려면 누군가 이미 작성했던 제작기등 검색해서 따라서 해보세요
<Sungyo> 아이피타임 말고 쓸만한게 뭐가있을까요?
<Seony> 애플 라우터요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 5년 넘게 쓰고있습니다
<Sungyo> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=522256384&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&pos_shop_cd=SH&keyword_order=%BE%D6%C7%C3+%B6%F3%BF%EC%C5%CD&keyword_seqno=4677028862&search_keyword=%BE%D6%C7%C3+%B6%F3%BF%EC%C5%CD
<Sungyo> 이런거 말씀이신건가요?
<Seony> 얘는 구형이네요
<Sungyo> 혹시 라우터에서 주고받는 패킷을 모니터링할 수도 있나요?
<readytoact> 음...
<Seony> 그 정도를 하려면, 시중에서 파는 그런 라우터가 아니라 소프트웨어 라우터를 쓰셔야되요
<readytoact> 요즘 나오는 공유기중에도
<readytoact> 포트하나를 미러링할 수 있는 제품이 있어요
<Seony> 어떤 종류의 모니터링이냐에 따라 다르긴 한데, Snort 쓰면 가능하거든요...
<Seony> 근데 Snort는 설정하기 아주 어려운데..
<readytoact> snort는
<Sungyo> 아이피타임에서도 포트 미러링이 지원은 되는데 어떻게 해야하는건지는 모르겠어요.
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 포트미러링
<readytoact> 어느제품 쓰시죠?
<Sungyo> 아이피타임  n104s-r1
<Seony> 헐... 아이피타임도 포트미러링이 된다니...
<Sungyo> 말썽을 부려서 방금 걷어내버렸어요. 걷어내고 다른거 넣으니 지금 말 잘~들어요.
<Seony> 그런건 시스코 제품에서나 되는줄 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아이피타임이 쓸데없이 기능은 많이 잘넣어놓습니다
<samahui> 다만 고장이 잘날뿐
<readytoact> 아이피타임이
<readytoact> SW는
<readytoact> 정말 잘만들었어요 최고입니다
<readytoact> -_- 하드웨어만 받쳐주면
<readytoact> 진짜 끝내줄텐데
<readytoact> SW는 너무너무 잘만들었어요
<samahui> 저렴한만큼 부실한 HW를 SW로 커버하는걸지도 모르죠
<Sungyo> 그런데 벌써 1년사이에 2개가 말썽을 일으키니...ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<samahui> 결국 부실하지만요
<Sungyo> 제가 네트워크를 몰라서 말썽의 원인을 못찾는건지...
<Sungyo> 아님 패킷량이 많아 이놈이 못견디는건지....
<readytoact> 104ë©´
<readytoact> 작은거 아닌가요?
<Sungyo> 네
<Sungyo> 대신에 곧곧에 허브가 흩어져있어요.
<Sungyo> 허브중에 한놈이 골짓하면서 dhcp서버를 켜놓아서 그런건가...?
<readytoact> 허브여도 어차피 라우터가 1디면
<readytoact> 어
<readytoact> 그럼
<readytoact> 104도 켜있고
<readytoact> 허브도 켜져 있나요? dhcp?
<readytoact> 그럼 충돌 날텐데요.
<Seony> dhcp는 한 대만 작동해야하는데요
<Sungyo> 허브라 해봐야 다 작은 모델들인데요
<Sungyo> 음.
<Seony> dhcp 여러대 돌리면 안되요
<Sungyo> 아직 확인안해본 놈이 한대 있어서요.
<Sungyo> 다른건 다 확인이 됬는데, 확인 안한게 한대가...있기는 해요.,
<readytoact> 하아
<readytoact> 저희도 인터넷이 지금 난장 -_-
<Sungyo> 완전 구형이라 웹으로 열고 들어가는 것 조차 부담스러운 놈이 있는데, 그놈도 확인을 해봐야겠네요.
<Sungyo> 그런데 그렇게 dhcp서버가 충돌나면 iptime쪽에서 로그가 뜨거든요.
<Sungyo> 로그가 뜨지도 않고 외부로 나가는 인터넷 전체가 죽어버리니까요.
<readytoact> 일단 동일네트워크에서
<readytoact> DHCP서버는  1대여야 하고요
<Sungyo> 전 로그만 믿고 있었는데 확인해봐야겠네요
<bluedusk> 아 또 pam_tally2 설정 문의오네
<bluedusk> 하아
<bluedusk> 지겹
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<readytoact> 그럼 공유기랑 허브랑은
<readytoact> 어떻게 연결이 되어 있으세요?
<readytoact> 허브라는 놈도 유선공유기 이신거죠?
<Sungyo> 허브간에는 전부 유선이에요.
<readytoact> 일반 허브신가요
<readytoact> 공유기 이신가요
<Sungyo> 공유기요
<Sungyo> 순수 허브 2대에요.
<Sungyo> 공유기와 허브의 기준이, 웹으로 설정을 접속해 들어가냐 마냐인가요?
<Sungyo> 안에서포트 설정하고..뭐 그런게 기준인가요>
<Sungyo> ?
<readytoact> 허브는 단순히 패킷을 전달하고 나눠주고요
<Seony> 아뇨
<readytoact> 공유기는..
<Seony> 허브는 레이어2라고 보면 되나요? ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 그외 기능들이 있어죠
<Seony> 공유기는 레이어3...
<readytoact> 물론 허브도 L2, L3스위치가 있긴한데
<readytoact> 여하튼..
<readytoact> 그런 상황이시라면 다음과 같이 구성하시는게 좋습니다.
<readytoact> 1. DHCP는 1대만, 보통 인터넷과 물리는 라우터(공유기)가 그 역할을 하게 하고요
<Seony> 쉽게 얘기하자면, 허브는 그냥 네트워크 패킷들만 전송해주는 역할을 한다고 생각하면 되겠네요
<readytoact> 2. DHCP 설정시 IP할당 대역을 설정하실 수 있는데 기본이 192.168.0.2~ 192.168.0.254 까지 될꺼예요.
<Seony> 공유기는 단순한 패킷 전달 말고도 다른 여러가지 기능들이 있고...
<readytoact> 앞쪽 DHCP 대역을 192.168.0.50 정도 부터로 하면
<readytoact> IP를 뿌려줄때 50번 부터 뿌려줍니다.
<Sungyo> readytoact : 네
<readytoact> 나머지 2~49번은 내부 유선공유기들에게 고정으로 IP를 할당해주는거죠
<Sungyo> Seony : 레이어2, 3는 기능상 차이인가요?
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 흔히
<readytoact> 레이어 2 장비에는 VLAN기능이 잇꼬
<Seony> 쉽게 설명하자면 그렇구요, 어렵게 설명하자면 이론적인 부분이에요
<readytoact> 기본적인 정적 라우팅을 지원하고요
<Seony> 네트워크 OSI 7계층이라고 하는게 있는데, 관심 있으시면 보세요
<readytoact> 레이어3는 여러가지 라우팅을 지원하고 복잡한 접근제어를..
<readytoact> 블라블라~~`
<readytoact> 여튼 -_- 뭐 그런거고
<readytoact> 공유기 이야기로 들어가서
<Seony> Sungyo: http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI_%EB%AA%A8%ED%98%95
<readytoact> 그리고 내부에서 사용하시는 유선공유기도
<readytoact> 거기도 WAN 과 LAN이 분리되어 있을텐데
<readytoact> WAN에 꽂지 마시고 공유기간 연결은 LAN으로 하셔야하고요
<readytoact> 이 작업을 하시기전에
<readytoact> 각각 유선공유기에 접속하셔서 다음 두가지를 진행해 주셔야 해요.
<samahui> 일하느라 몰랐는데 여객선 침몰했군요
<readytoact> 1. IP변경 : 유선공유기 기본 IP를 192.168.0.1 -> 위에서 192.168.0.2~49 중 하나로
<readytoact> 2. DHCP 기능 비활성
<readytoact> 이렇게 하고 LAN포트 쪽에 연결하시면 허브처럼 사용이 가능하세요.
<readytoact> 물론 관리가 필요하다면 각각 할당하신 IP로 접근하시면 되고요.
<Sungyo> 궁금한게 있는데 아이피 대역대를 192.168.0 ~ 192.168.1 이렇게까지는 안되나요?
<readytoact> 저렴하게 네트워크를 구성하는 방법... 입니다 -0-
<readytoact> 아 그것은
<readytoact> 서브넷으로 설정이 가능하신데요
<readytoact> 간단하게 계산하는 법을 알려드릴게요
<readytoact> 기본적으로 255.255.255.0 으로 설정이 되어 있다면
<readytoact> IP타임 기준으로요.
<readytoact> 192.168.0.1 ~ 192.168.0.254
<readytoact> 254개만 사용가능하죠
<Sungyo> 네
<readytoact> 255.255.254.0
<Sungyo> readytoact : 저희 교회 말고 다른 교회도 봐주고 있는데 그족은 아이피 대역폭을 좀 넓혀줘야 하거든요
<readytoact> 이렇게 하면 192.168.0.x ~ 192.168.1.x 까지
<readytoact> 그건 말씀드린것처럼
<Sungyo> 왜 그런거죠?
<readytoact> 서브넷만 바꾸시면되요
<Seony> 24비트면 255.255.255.0이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Sungyo> Seony : 네
<Seony> 근데 아이피타임 하드웨어가 거시기하면, 대역을 23비트로 늘리면 좀 무리가 갈거고...
<readytoact> 저 서브넷이라는게 네트워크를 나누는 기준이예요.
<readytoact> 서브네팅에 대한 계산식은 복잡복잡..
<Sungyo> 그럼 255.255.253.0으로 주면 x.x.2까지 사용이 가능한가요>?
<Sungyo> 그건 아닌가요>?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 계산식이 있어요
<readytoact> 무작정 하나씩 빼는건 아니고
<Seony> 서브넷 마스크라고 하는 건데, 네트워킹 관련 책을 보셔야할 거에요
<readytoact> 제 경우
<readytoact> 252로 0~3까지 사용하거나
<Seony> 사실, 어떻게 계산을 하는 건지는 별로 중요하지 않구요, 그냥 비트별 마스크값은 나중에 저절로 외워집니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 248로 0~7까지 구성했었어요.
<Sungyo> 비트가 줄어들수록 라우터에 무리가 가나요?
<readytoact> 아무래도
<readytoact> 클라이언트수가 늘어나니까요
<readytoact> 붙을수 있는 IP가 늘어나잖아요
<readytoact> 그리고
<readytoact> 네트워크를 너무 크게 구성하면
<readytoact> 브로드캐스트가 많이 발생해서
<readytoact> 네트워크에 무리를 줄 수 가 있어요
<readytoact> 사실 그런 이유로 서브넷으로 네트워크를 쪼개서 사용하는거거든요.
<readytoact> 여튼..
<Seony> 쉽게 말해서, 수백대의 컴퓨터에서 나오는 방송을 모두 감청한다고 생각하시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ㅇㅇ
<Sungyo> 라우터가요?
<Seony> 네
<Sungyo> 그럼 라우터가 미치겠군요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네.  그래서 라우터도 하드웨어가 중요하죠
<Sungyo> 그럼 라우터를 데탑으로 바꿔버리면 넓은 체널의 감청도 가능해지네요?
<Seony> 네
<readytoact> 라우터를PC로
<Seony> 예를 들면, dhcp 전용서버로 제온 E5를 쓴다고 생각해보세요
<readytoact> 엄청 고사양의 라우터가 되는거죠
<Sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 그렇다면 라우터가 자꾸 나가는게 저희 건물 규모를 감당하기 어려워서일수도 있을까요?
<Seony> 그건 알아내기가 쉽지않을까 싶은데요.  소프트웨어 문제일수도 있지만, 하드웨어 문제일수도 있꾸요...
<Seony> 하드웨어에 결함이 있는 것일지도 모르고...
<readytoact> 사양에 따라 그럴수도 있죠
<Seony> 발열도 있을 수 있고...
<Sungyo> 데탑 3대, 메인서버 한대, 백업서버 한대, 나스 한대...
<Sungyo> 이정도로는 어림 없겠죠?
<Seony> 뭐가요?
<Sungyo> 라우터에 무리를 주기엔요.
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 당연하죠
<readytoact> 지금은 아무래도
<readytoact> DHCP설정이 문제라면
<readytoact> dhcp설정만 잡아도
<readytoact> 쾌적해지실 거예요
<readytoact> Sungyo: 한국계신거예요?
<readytoact> 그냥 갑자기 궁금해짐
<Sungyo> 네
<Sungyo> 한국이에요
<readytoact> -_- 혹시 미쿡서 아이피타임을 쓰시나해서
<readytoact> 저희 회사도
<readytoact>  ip타임 쓰는데
<readytoact> -_-... 문제가 많아요.
<Sungyo> 아, 제가 영어로 이야기 해서 그러셨나요?
<readytoact> 네 며칠전에 -0-
<Sungyo> 그건 cli에서 한글 타이핑이 안되서...
<readytoact> 미주에 한인교회 분인신줄..
<readytoact> 네..
<readytoact> 아이피타임은 관리하기가 좋아서 쓰는거지 뭐..
<readytoact> 저희도 IP타임쓰거둔요
<Sungyo> 우분투 서버를 깔았더니 cli상에서 한글이 타이핑이 안되더라구요.ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<readytoact> 저희는 개발업체입니다. -_-..
<readytoact> 서버는
<Sungyo> 입타임....
<Sungyo> 서버 개발이세요?
<readytoact> 쉽지 않습니다.
<readytoact> 모바일 솔루션요
<Sungyo> 어플같은거요?
<readytoact> 모바일 보안 솔루션
<readytoact> 뱅킹할때 쓰는 보안 키보드요
<Sungyo> 모바일 웹을 포함해서인가요?
<Sungyo> 아
<readytoact> 왜 주민번호나 비번 입력할때
<readytoact> 이상한 키보드 뜨잖아요
<readytoact> 그런거랑 모바일 백신이랑.. 음.. 뭐 안티해킹 이런거
<readytoact> 등등.. 저는 개발 안합니다.
<readytoact> 보시다시피 공유기나 만지작 거리고 놉니다
<readytoact> Seony: 님께 맨날 물어만 보고.. 저의 관심사를.. 업무와 관련없는;;
<readytoact> 그러면서도 안짤리고 삽니다 -0-
<Sungyo> 교회쪽으로 epr 솔루션을 만들어보려고 요즘 고민중이였어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> epr은 뭐에요?
<readytoact> 음.
<readytoact> 경영지원이라고 할까요
<Sungyo> 인적, 물적 자산관리 인데
<readytoact> 교회에 부치면
<Seony> 아... erp
<readytoact> 교회 재정과 교적(교인) 관리
<Sungyo> 교인교적관리요...
<Seony> 전사적 사원 관리인가 하는...
<Sungyo> 아, erp군요..ㅋㅋ
<Sungyo> 네 맞아요.
<readytoact> 음.. 교회는 SW로 돈버시기 어려운게 현실
<readytoact> 그냥 무상으로 만들어 배포하실게 아니라면
<Sungyo> 요즘 그거로 교회 대상으로 나쁜짓 하는 업체가 눈에 들어와버려서...
<readytoact> 뭐 어디 한둘인가요..
<readytoact> 음...
<readytoact> -_- 아 우리 회사 공유기는 뭐가 문제지
<readytoact> TP-Link라고 새로 장비한놈 샀는데
<Seony> Sungyo: 그런데, 공유기에 물리는 모든 기계가 총 몇 대에요?
<readytoact> DD-WRT를 올릴까 -_-... 산지 2달밖에 안됐는데
<readytoact> 제약이 너무 많아요
<Sungyo> 데스크탑 4대, 서버 2대, 나스 한대요
<Sungyo> 거기에 오고가는 스마트폰들이요 그래봐야 3~7대 ㅈ어도요
<readytoact> 전화는
<readytoact> 유선인가요?
<readytoact> 보통 1사람이 PC/폰/인터넷전화 해서
<Sungyo> 인터넷전화에요.
<readytoact> 그럼
<readytoact> 1사람이 최소 3대
<Seony> 그 정도에 공유기가 문제 생기면, 공유기가 심각하게 후진데요..
<Sungyo> 아, 전체 로컬폰 한대에요.
<readytoact> 104
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 좀 작은거 같은데
<readytoact> 그리고 1대로 무선 쓰시는거보면
<readytoact> 공간은 넓지 않으실 테고
<Sungyo> 정확하게 공유기문제인지느 조금 더 살펴보려구요
<Seony> 저희집은 컴퓨터만 총 7대에 스맛폰 3대, 태블릿 2대가 동시에 다 돌아가는데요...
<Sungyo> 1,2층
<Sungyo> 2층에 무선 한대(라우터)
<Sungyo> 1층에 무선 2대, 허브 2개
<readytoact> Sungyo: 제가 말씀드린대로
<Sungyo> 2개 룸에서 나눠서썽쇼.
<readytoact> 유선공유기 상태 점검해보세요
<Sungyo> 네
<Sungyo> 라우터말씀이신가요?
<readytoact> 음...
<readytoact> 인터넷 어디꺼 쓰세요?
<Sungyo> 케이티요
<readytoact> KT면 KT장비 -> 104 -> 유선공유기 여러대
<readytoact> 이런구조 이신가요?
<Sungyo> 네
<Sungyo> 유무선 여러대요
<readytoact> 유 무선 여러대!
<Sungyo> ~(~.~)~
<readytoact> 104 밑에 달린 녀석들은 어떻게 연결이 되어 있으신가요?
<readytoact> 여러대면
<Seony> double nat가 의심되네요
<Sungyo> nat?
<readytoact> 104 LAN -> 공유기 WAN
<readytoact> 이런식으로 연결하신건.. 아니시죠?
<Sungyo> 다 스위치(허브)로 되어져 있고
<Sungyo> 한대만 wan으로 되어져 있는데 그놈 지금 열어보는중이에요
<Seony> 아... 다 스위칭 허브면 괜찮네요
<readytoact> 아 다 스위치 허브요
<readytoact> 허브면 문제 될거 없고
<Sungyo> 한대는 라우터 밑에서 wan으로 잡혀있었어요
<readytoact> 허브로 쓰는 제품은 어디껀가요?
<Sungyo> 이름 모를 유선 허브 2대랑요, 어제  아이피타임 한대를 새로 꼽았따가 이 사태가 발생했어요
<readytoact> 아!
<readytoact> 그럼
<readytoact> 그 아이피타임
<readytoact> -_- 걔가 문제네
<readytoact> 걔
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Sungyo> 그래서 스위치로 해놧는데도...
<readytoact> 스위치로?
<Sungyo> dhcp를 끄고 라우터를 3번이나 리셋했는데도
<Sungyo> 스위치(허브로 전환을 그렇게 부르더라구요)
<Sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 이모앙이에요
<readytoact> 그 메뉴가 어딨어요?
<Sungyo> 그 메뉴가 무엇을 말씀하시는거죠?
<readytoact> 허브로 전환
<readytoact> 아이피 타임은
<readytoact> 수동으로 해줘야하는데
<Sungyo> 아. 스위치로 전환할때는 아이피타임의 경우 공유기 아이피 바꿔주고(x.x.2 이런식)
<readytoact> 네
<Sungyo> dhcp꺼주고 웬에 꼽지 않고 1번포트에 인터넷을 꼽아주면 되요
<readytoact> 네 맞게 설정하셨네요
<readytoact> 그럼
<readytoact> 104 DHCP는
<readytoact> 뭘로 되어 있으세요
<Sungyo> 네?
<readytoact> 대역
<Sungyo> 아이피 범위요?
<readytoact> 네
<Sungyo> x.2~200이였는데
<readytoact> x.2 면 충돌나네요?
<Sungyo> 오늘은 x.6~200으로 바꾸고
<Sungyo> 그 앞에다 x.2를 줬어요.
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 그리고
<readytoact> 근데 망전체에 문제가 발생하신다는거죠?
<Sungyo> 네. 뻥~ 하구요
<Sungyo> 어제부터..
<readytoact> 그냥 막
<readytoact> 느려지시나요?
<Sungyo> 내부는 자알~되구요
<Sungyo> 외부로만 나가질 못해요
<Sungyo> 어이없는건 외부에서 내부로는 들어와져요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<readytoact> 외부로만?
<Sungyo> 네
<samahui> 혹시 아이피타임 무선랜 지원모델인가요?
<Sungyo> samahui 네
<samahui> 라우터로 사용하실때 무선랜부분 설정에서 무선wan으로 설정해놨으면 문제 생겨요. 멀티 브리지로 설정해 놨는지 확인해보세요
<Sungyo> 정확하게 인지가 안됬어요. 메인라우터를 말씀이신가요?
<samahui> iptime이요
<Sungyo> 메인 라우터에서 무선 wan을 설정해놨을 경우 문제가 생긴다는 말씀이신건가요?
<Sungyo> 네. 아이피타임이요.
<Sungyo> 무선wan은 정확하게 뭘 말씀하시는건지 모르겠어요
<samahui> 사용하시는 모델이 무선공유기능이 있는거면 그 기능도 끄고 브리지로만 사용하셔야 한다고요
<Sungyo> 왜죠>?
<Sungyo> 충돌나나요?
<Sungyo> 기능이 살아나나요?
<Sungyo> 그러니까..브릿지로 설정할 경우 무선 공유를 완전히 죽여야 한다는 말씀이시네요?
<samahui> 네 아니면 충돌나더군요
<Sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Sungyo> 그으게...원인일 수도 있겠네요
<Sungyo> 그러면, 무선인터넷을 살리면서 인터넷을 쓰려면 어찌 할 수 있을까요?
<samahui> 자체에 브리지로 사용가능하게 설정이 되면 브리지로 설정해 놓으면 되는데
<readytoact> dma
<samahui> 안되면 무선wan 기능을 꺼야되요
<readytoact> 음.. 역시 우분투로 갈아탈때가 된거군
<bluedusk> 하 시방 네이년 스포츠 예전엔 그냥 일반화질로 우분투에서 시청할수 잇게 해주더니
<bluedusk> 이제는 무조건 뭐 깔아서 고화질로만 보라네
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Sungyo> 네이년~~!!!
<readytoact> 음.. 깔면 고화질로 볼 순 있나요 ?
<samahui> 그래서 전 윈7 VB로 깔고 다음팟으로 봐요
<readytoact> -_- 깔아서 해결되면 다행인데- 괜히 고딴걸로 삽질하게 만들면
<samahui> 야구시즌인데 회사에서 보고 잡아도 볼수없으면 가슴아프지나요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> Sungyo: 말씀대로 새로 연결한 무선공유기 무선 모드 확인도 해보시고요
<bluedusk> 하 진짜 네이년은 좇게 봐주고 싶어도
<samahui> 아니면 그냥 속편하게 폰으로 보세요. 스마트폰 다음팟으로 보는게 속편해요 다만 그렇게 하면 무제한 요금제나 wifi잡고 보세요. 데이터 무지막지하게 쓰더군요
<readytoact> 고급-> 무선랜 -> 멀티브릿지 에서 보시면 되요
<samahui> 전 저녁먹고 올께요
<readytoact> 이 멀티브릿지는 무선<-> 무선으로 연결할때 쓰는거라
<samahui> 수고하세요~
<readytoact> samahui (__)
<Sungyo> 무선랜 기능 내 멀티브릿지 항목이 없어요
<readytoact> 아
<bluedusk> 전 먼저 퇴근합니다.
<bluedusk> !ㅃㅃ
<readytoact> 104가 쪼맨한 놈이라
<Sungyo> 네~ 수고하셨습니다~
<readytoact> bluedusk: 가십셩
<Sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<readytoact> 오늘 수요예배가 곧-
<readytoact> -_- 계속 네트워크 만지셔도 되나요
<readytoact> 음 역시 종단 라우터는
<readytoact> -_- 좋은놈을 써야..
<readytoact> 새로산 티피링크 좀 갖고 놀아봐야겠네
<readytoact> 핵펌으로
<readytoact> 느흐흐흐흐
<Sungyo> 네트워크는 살려놨어요
<Sungyo> 지금은 원인규명 작업이라...있다가 바로 나가서 예배 드리고 들어오면 되요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 저런식으로 무선 공유기 100여대도 물려 쓰는데
<readytoact> 실제로 구성한 사례가 ...
<Sungyo> 그런데 무선 멀티브릿지는 공유기간 무선 브릿지 아닌가요?
<readytoact> 네 맞아요
<readytoact> 무선신호를 받아서 중계하는거죠 .
<Sungyo> 그럼 유선으로는 안되는거 아닌가요?
<readytoact> 음 네
<Sungyo> 유무선을 같이 하려면 무선으로 브릿지를 하라는 말씀이신건가요?
<readytoact> 아뇨
<readytoact> 무선신호를 무선이 잡아서
<readytoact> 공유기 유.무선으로 뿌려줄 수 있어요
<readytoact> 근처 무선신호를 잡아서요.
<Sungyo> 그리고 유선으로 신호를 가져오면 무선으로 뿌릴 경우 충돌난단 말씀이시죠?
<Sungyo> ㅡ.,ㅡ 3년간 멀쩡히 사용해 왔는데 하필 올해에 말썽을 터뜨릴건 뭔지....
<readytoact> 음.. 그건 모르겠습니다. 해본적이 없어요.
<readytoact> 근데 보통 유선으로 연결하면
<readytoact> 무선은 브릿지를 걸지 않아요
<Sungyo> 네. 그러니까요
<readytoact> 유선으로 신호를 받으니까-
<readytoact> 흠 -,.- 제가 한번 보고 싶네요
<Sungyo> 그런데 아까... samahui님께서는 충돌이 난다고 하시니
<readytoact> 혹시 제가 좀 봐드려도 됨까
<readytoact> -_- Sungyo님 망에 들어가서
<Sungyo> 아님 제가 반대로 알아들은건가요? 브릿지를 같이 걸면 충돌난단 말씀이신건가요?
<readytoact> 어차피 야근모든
<readytoact> 야근모드 -0-
<Sungyo> 지금 망은 초기화 시켰는데, 혹시 구형 라우터에 dhcp가 켜져있는지 확인하고 싶어서 삽질중이에요. 너무 구형이라...
<readytoact> 라우터도 있으세요?
<Sungyo> 아이피와 서브넷, 게이트웨이를 따로 설정해서 접속을 해야 겨우 열리거든요.
<readytoact> 진짜 라우터?
<Sungyo> 그런거 말고...
<Sungyo> ap라 해야 \겠네요.
<readytoact> 엇
<readytoact> 그건 어디꺼죠
<readytoact> 좋은거 같은데-
<Sungyo> ì¿¡....
<Sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<readytoact> -_-
<Sungyo> 전 얘가 너무 싫어요
<samahui> 설정 중에 일부 iptime 공유기는 무선랜 설정부분에서 부리지로 안잡아주면 무선설정과 유선설정이 달라서 작동을 안하더라고요
<readytoact> 그냥.. 쿡- 버리세요
<samahui> 밥먹으러 가려다 잠시 기다리는중입니다
<readytoact> 음
<samahui> 같이 갈놈이 일이 있다고 능기적거려요 ㅜㅜ
<Sungyo> 버릴땐 버리더라도, 원인은 파악하고 넘어가고 싶어서요
<readytoact> 전 새로산 무선라우터에
<readytoact> DD-WRT나 먹여볼랍니다.
<readytoact> 느흐흐흐흐
<Sungyo> 그러면 굳이 입타임꺼 바꾸지 않아도 쓸 수 잇을테니까요
<Sungyo> DD-wrt구형도 옛날에 있었는데 군대 동생녀석이 쓴다 해놓고 안갔따줘서...ㅡ,.ㅡ
<readytoact> 이
<readytoact> dd-wrt 잘먹으면
<readytoact> 구형라우터도 엄청난 성능이 나와요
<samahui> 정말 밥먹으러 댕겨올께요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁들 되세요~
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요
<Sungyo> 네~
<readytoact> 제가 dd-wrt를 먹이는 이유는
<readytoact> -_- 포트포워딩에 재한이 있어서
<readytoact> 그 이유 딱하나
<Sungyo> 저는 밥먹고오겠습니다...
<readytoact> 다녀오십셔
<Seony> 기껏 3일에 40분 운동하는 것도 무지 귀찮네요
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.  나중에 뵈요
<serviceman> 옛날 공유기 한대를 걷어내니 더이상 말썽이 없어지네요.
<serviceman> ㅡ,.ㅡ 아무래도 그놈이 자꾸  dhcp 서버를 작동시켰었나보네요...
<serviceman> 서지보호기를 한대 해놓으려 하는데 어떤게 좋을지 고민이네요.
<serviceman> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=373342557&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&pos_shop_cd=SH&keyword_seqno=4678043218&search_keyword=%BC%AD%C1%F6+%BA%B8%C8%A3%B1%E2
<serviceman> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=500038787&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&pos_shop_cd=SH&keyword_seqno=4678043218&search_keyword=%BC%AD%C1%F6+%BA%B8%C8%A3%B1%E2
<serviceman> exit
<serviceman> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<samahui> 17일이 얼마 안남았군요
<samahui> 이제 14.04로 이전 할 날이네요
<DarkCircle___> ?-?
<samahui> 퇴근합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> 분위기 어수선하네요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 씁쓸...
<DarkCircle> 제대로 터졌네요
<DarkCircle> 덕분에 모든 일정을 취소시켰습니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 아니 안녕하지 않구요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> Work^Seony: aloha. 지금 한국은 엄청난 사고에 침묵입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 어제 인터넷 뉴스에 나오더라구요
<razGon_KenzFld> 큰 여객선이 전복되서 1명사망이라는 말에 그나마 다행이라고 생각했는데, 몇시간뒤에 환자보고 다시보니 실종290여명..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 헤드라인만 보고 별일 아닌줄 알았는데, 큰 사건이 됐더라구요
<samahui_> 400여명 탑승에 구조가 200명이 안되는 상황이라 심각하네요
<samahui_> 선장과 기관사등은 사고 후 먼저 탈출했더군요.
<Work^Seony> 네 사진인지 카메라인지에 찍혔더라구요
<razGon_KenzFld> 헐...
<samahui_> 산소 공급장비가 없다고 아침에야 산고 공급작업도 시작했다는데 답답합니다
<razGon_KenzFld> 이런...ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 시야가 나쁘고 해수 흐름때문에 구조작업 늦어진다는 부분은 이해가지만 장비가 없어서 라는 핑게는 정말 안나왔으면 합니다. 이보다 급한일이 어디있다고 장비 끌어다 대야지 참으로 답답한 나라입니다
<Work^Seony> 근데, 왜 침몰한 거래요?
<samahui_> 아직 조사중이랍니다
<samahui_> 암초 같은데 과속했을수도 있다더군요
<Work^Seony> 그렇담, 음모론적인 시각으로 봤을 때 정부에서 뭔가 큰 일을 벌이고 있겠군요
<samahui_> 선장이라는 자가 웃긴게 8시 좀 넘어서 사고가나고 45분쯤 후에 학생하나가 전화해서 그 부모가 사고 신고를 했더군요. 그리고 그 직후 선장은 사람들 대피시키지도 않고 기관실에 탈출하라고 전달하고 지도 탈출해 버렸습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-17
<samahui> 14.04니까 오후 2시 4분에 나오는건가요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마도 캐노니컬 애들 퇴근시간 직전에 나오지 않을까 싶은데요
<samahui> 오늘 조퇴를 하길 바랄 뿐이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 속편하게 내일 업데이트 해야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 나온다고 해도 아마 속도가 느려서 받기힘들지 않을까 싶은데요
<samahui> 그것도 그렇네요
<samahui> 그냥 속편하게 될때 하면 되겠네요. 몇일간 열심히 백업받아놓았으니 어찌되건 부담은 없습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 한 3-4개월뒤에 재설치를 하든가 업데이트를 하던가 하려구요.
<samahui> 얼리어덥터 역할을 열시미 하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_KenzFld> Work^Seony: 저는 owncloud버렸습니다. ajaxplorer로 공식 정함.
<razGon_KenzFld> 저에게는 그게 더 낫더군요. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 두가지 역할이 겹치는 솔루션을 가지고 잇는게 별루더구뇽.
<samahui> 웹하드 쓰시는거면 속도 잘나오나요??
<Work^Seony> razGon_KenzFld, 개인이 쓰기에는 ajaxplorer도 충분하죠
<Work^Seony> 저희는, 아주 복잡한 수준의 파일 공유가 필요하거든요..
<razGon_KenzFld> 그렇군요. 개인이 아니라 한 15명정도의 사람들이 파일공유를 할겁니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 제 진료실컴을 다른 것으로 바꿀까 생각중.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그 정도면 뭐... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 오큘러스 리프트 주문 취소했어요
<razGon_KenzFld> i7급의 서버 형태로 쓰려면 메인보드는 막시무스정도 해야 될까요/
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_KenzFld> 아직은 미완의 기술이죠.
<Work^Seony> 15명 접속 정도면, 보통 보드 써도 될거 같은데요
<razGon_KenzFld> 그게 앞으로 많아 질거라서요. 아시잖아요. 제 서버는 멀티플레이어.
<razGon_KenzFld> 웹서버+휍하드+뮤직스트리밍+윈도7
<Work^Seony> 그래도 보통보드로도 충분합니다
<Work^Seony> 가상머신을 수십개씩 돌리지 않는 정도면, 그 정도는 암것두 아니에요
<razGon_KenzFld> i7이나 제온급으로 쓰면 리눅스서버하고 거기에 윈7가상으로 돌리려구요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 쓰레드 2개정도 쓰겠네요. 진료용은요.
<AutoWiZ> 서니님 왜 취소하셨어요??
<razGon_KenzFld> 아니면 4개.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, 실은 좀 여러가지 이유가 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 첫번째로는, 제가 게임을 할 시간이 너무 없고,
<Work^Seony> 둘째로는, 오큘러스가 엑박이나 플스에는 연결이 안되고,
<Work^Seony> 셋째로는, 영상 관람용으로는 기대 이하의 수준이라고 하고,
<AutoWiZ> usb 타입이면 나중에라도 연결이 될지는 모르겠네요. 뭐 그렇다면 나중에 사면 되겠지만
<Work^Seony> 넷째로는 제가 피씨게임을 하기에는 상황이 좀 그래요
<AutoWiZ> 저도 서버 관리
<AutoWiZ> 3D 로 구현하고 싶은데
<Work^Seony> razGon_KenzFld, 자금이 충분하신다면 굳이 반대는 안하지만, 그렇지 않다면 보통 보드도 충분하다고 생각합니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 저는 딱 그냥 fps 게임 수준으로 시점 변경가능하게 하면 복잡하고 많은 화면을 쉽게 볼 수 있을거 같아서 요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 서버관리를 가상현실에서 하고싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마이너리티 리포트에 나오는 상황실처럼요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 오큘러스가 신기하고 좋기는 한데 360도 시점이 꼭 필요할지는 잘 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 겜할 땐 필요하죠
<Work^Seony> 또 다른 마이너한 문제가 있다면, 오큘러스는 fps 외엔 거의 필요없는 기계라는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 스타크래프트나 디아블로 할 때 그거 끼긴 좀 그렇거든요
<razGon_KenzFld> Work^Seony: 자금은 충분하지 않습니다.ㅋ 근데 지금의 켄츠필드가 가끔씩 프리징이 나와서요. 네트워크상에서 데이타가 갑자기 전송되는 순간에 프리즈
<AutoWiZ> 꼭 360도 아니더라도
<AutoWiZ> 어느정도 만한 사이즈로만 서비스해도 나쁘지 않을것도 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> razGon_KenzFld, 네트워크 프리징은 꼭 보드문제만은 아니에요.  참고로, 1초에 수백개에서 1천개에 가까운 데이터베이스 쿼리를 날리는 저희 서버도 그냥그런거 쓰는데 거의 문제 없거든요...
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, 그래서 저는, 일단 소비자용 버전 나오고나서 사람들 의견을 좀 들어보고 사려구요
<Work^Seony> 자진해서 베타테스터가 되긴 아직 좀 이른거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 실제로 구입해서 써본 사람들 말로는, 사람들마다 편차가 크긴 한데요, 심하게 어지럽다는 사람들이 있더라구요
<samahui> 베타테스터하시면 전 보고 사려고 했는데 아쉽네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 한 번 껴보고 다시는 안한다는 사람도 있었구요..
<drake_kr> 주커버그: 회의 끝나고 오큘러스 하나 사놔 -> 회사를 사놨다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 일단 예비 랜카드가 있어서 포트에 삽입하고 반을 보도록하려구요.
<Work^Seony> 보드가 중요한 부품인건 사실인데요, 저도 저번에 서버 맞추면서 알아봤지만, 막시무스는 아예 용도가 다르더라구요
<Work^Seony> 맞지않는 용도가 가격이 싼 것도 아니고,
<Work^Seony> 거기 달린 랜카드는 또 칩셋이 아예 완전히 다르고,
<Work^Seony> 차라리 서버용도로 그 가격에 맞추실거면, 수퍼마이크로 보드를 알아보세요
<AutoWiZ> 거의 2년가까이 컴 부품 쇼핑을 못했는데 이번에 나름 크게 한번 질렀습니다.
<drake_kr> Supermicro.. 싸고 좋죠
<Work^Seony> 네.   소비자용 수준에서 슈퍼마이크로면 충분히 좋아요.
<Work^Seony> 사실, 슈퍼마이크로 보드에서 제공하는 기능들 다 쓰지도 못하죠...
<drake_kr> 대충 70만원 정도에 데탑 서버 하나 맞출 정도니 뭐..
<Work^Seony> 저도 얼마 전에 홈서버 제온으로 갈아탔거든요
<drake_kr> 전 홈서버 PPC에서 ARM으로..
<Work^Seony> 제온 E3랑 이것저것 했는데, $700 정도 나온거 같아요
<AutoWiZ> 홈서버 메모리랑 디스크는 어느정도로 하셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 램은 8기가구요,
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크는 전에 쓰던 서버에서 옮겼어요
<drake_kr> 메모리는 SoC 256M, 디스크는 8T
<drake_kr> 진리의 도시바
<Work^Seony> 저는 기가빗 전송속도가 중요해서요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2620 v2 @ 2.10GHz 듀얼에 메모리 16GB
<ihavnoth> 쓰고있어요 ^.^
<Work^Seony> 오 e5-2620이면, 씨퓨값만 꽤 나가네요
<Work^Seony> 헐... $430
<drake_kr> ... '홈' 서버에 무슨 짓을 하고들 계시는 건가요
<Work^Seony> 저는 오픈스택 할거라서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 파인트레일이면 충분한뎅
<AutoWiZ> 제온이 pc cpu 보다 좋기는 한가요? 서버관리자 라면서 이런질문 좀 부끄럽습니다만.
<samahui> 업무용이겠죠... 설마 홈?
<ihavnoth> 전 홈서버 아니고 회사에서 안드로이드 빌드 서버에요
<samahui> 전 회사 개발용서버도 i7 3770k쓰는데요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 하긴..
<drake_kr> 아 슬슬 출근해야 되는데
<ihavnoth> 얼마 안나왔던거 같아요 400만원인거 그랬던걸로
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, 정확히는 까먹었는데, 내부에 몇가지가 살짝 달라요
<Work^Seony> 400만원... 맥프로 사야되는데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전해캐퍼시터를 탄탈캐퍼시터로 바꾼다던가 뭐 그런것들?
<drake_kr> 근데 요즘 저가보드들도 거의 탄탈 많이 쓰던데
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 회사가기싫은아침입니다
<ihavnoth> AutoWiZ: 듀얼 지원되는 보드가 Xeon용이라서 어쩔 수 없이 그거 산거에요
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨도 듀얼로 박으셨어요?
<ihavnoth> 네 듀얼할려고 제온한거라서요
<Work^Seony> 홈 서버 수준을 넘었네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 완전 "업무의 연장" 인데요
<AutoWiZ> 저도 듀얼 시퓨에 메모리 만땅으로 구성한번 할려다가 포기하고 할려다가 포기하고 그러고 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> 회사에서 업무용으로 쓰는거에요 홈서버 이야기에 제가 끼여들었군요
<ihavnoth> 목표가 안드로이드 빌드 10명이서 동시에 하는거 였는데
<ihavnoth> 동시에 10명이 빌드할 일이 안생기네요
<Work^Seony> 아~  그런 거라면, "데탑의 저주"를 못들어보셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ahoops님이 저만 보면 하시는 얘기죠 "데탑의 저주" ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 좋지않아요.
<samahui> i7으로도 3~4명 빌드 되요 췻
<samahui> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<samahui> ahoops님 나오셨군요
<ahoops_> samahui: 안녕하세용.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 제가 업무용으로 쓰는 이 컴은 지금 아얄씨하려고 맞춘... ㅋ
<samahui> 걍 저처럼 irc는 노트북 하나 따로 쓰세요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 모니터 6개 달아놔서 괜찮아요
<ahoops_> 저 저번주에 ssd망가져서 부품 주문했는데 5일을 기다려도 안가져다줘서..
<ahoops_> 배타고 비행기타고 i7하나 맞춰왔습니다.
<ahoops_> 가져와보니..현실은;;
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/htaaa/110189146461?viewType=pc
<ahoops_> 스카이프 설치하는데 10시간넘게 걸리네요..인터넷느려서요 ㅠ
<samahui> 컴맞추러 뱅기타고 나가다니 ... 좋은곳에 사시는 표가나는군요
<samahui> 뱅기가 여기서의 차와 비슷한 수준으로 이용하시는거죠?
<ahoops_> 죽겠어용..
<ahoops_> 랩탑도 하나 한국에 주문해놨어용..
<drake_kr> 상황 거의 종결이군요 그냥 선장이 개새끼네..
<ahoops_> 혹시 고장나면 서브로쓸라구용.
<samahui> 한국에 주문하느니 거기서 사시는게 싸지 않아요?
<ahoops_> 애매하더라구요.
<ahoops_> 그리고 당일치기로 댕겨오느라구 쇼핑?할 시간이 별로없었어요.
<ahoops_> 암튼.
<ihavnoth> drake_kr: 우리나라 재난 구조의 총체적인 문제죠
<ahoops_> 제온을 홈서버로 사용하신단말입니까 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 싼 제온
<samahui> drake_kr: 원 선장은 휴가가고 임시선장 태우고 그 선장이 속도나 항로를 벗어났던거 같네요. 거기다 뒤처리도 제대로 안하고 지는 탈출 했네요
<ahoops_> 그래도 주적은 서니님뿐..
<ihavnoth> samahui: 발표상으론 임시선장도 그 항로 8년 운행했고 항로를 벗어나지 않았다네요
<samahui> 아무튼 사고 나고 탈출 시키기는 커녕 움직이지 말라고 방송하고 급박해지니 직원 탈출 시키고 자기만 탈출한건 어찌 용서가 안되네요
<ihavnoth> http://bbs1.agora.media.daum.net/gaia/do/debate/read?bbsId=D003&articleId=5200300
<ihavnoth> 새로운 글이네요
<ihavnoth> 전 선장보다 재난구조 시스템이 문제라고 봤는데 대부분 선장쪽으로 몰아가는거 같네요
<ahoops_> 또 북한어뢰드립치고;
<ahoops_> 드론떨어진거도 진짜 허접하게보이던데
<ahoops_> 아무리 북한이 장비가 딸려도 군사용으로 그따위껄 쓸 생각하기는 힘들것같은데 말이죠.
<samahui> 이번 침몰도 북한 조작설이 나온건가요?
<drake_kr> 뭐만 하면 북한이라고 하는것들이 종북이 아니면 뭐지..
<ihavnoth> 아뇨 서해였으면 그럴 설도 나올법도 하지만 남해라서...
<samahui> 왜 선장이 북한 간첩이라고 떠들지 그러나 싶네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 선장 외가쪽 본가의 본적이 전라도더라 이거슨 북한이 개입되었음이 틀림없다..
<ihavnoth> 여객선 운항을 허가해줄때 사고 발생시처리까지 가능할때 허가해줬으면 좋겠네요
<ahoops_> 분명히 이정도만 드립쳐줘도 분명히 일베충들 맞다고 환장하고 추천해줄듯;;
<ahoops_> 너무 희생자가 많군요ㅠ
<samahui> 위 링크를 보니 가장 그럴듯하네요
<ahoops_> 그것도 흑 학생들인데 말이죠.
<ahoops_> 사진들보니..학부모님들 정말 간절하군요.
<ahoops_> 저도 어머님께 전화한통드려야겠네요;;
<drake_kr> 와.. 완전 대박 http://www.dailyjn.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=18683
<samahui> ㅡㅡ 잘나가다 끝이 이상하군요
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 이는 북한의 소행이다 라니 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 막타에 북한드립;;
<samahui> 요즘 기자되기 참 쉽죠~
<Work^Seony> 리플 장난 아니네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 역시
<bluedusk> 예상을 벗어나지 않는..
<bluedusk> 전 저런기사 나올거 같았어요 이미 예상한..;
<ahoops_> 사실 어제는 한창 국정원 간첩조작껀이 최대 이슈였는데 운이좋게도? 이 사건이 터져서 새누리당에서는 기뻐하고있을수도있어요.
<ahoops_> 여기에 북한드립치면 금상첨화;;
<bluedusk> 운이 좋아 터지는건지 운을 만들어서 터지는건지
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 터져서 기뻐할 수도 있지만, 계획된 사건일 수도... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 그럴수도있어요.
<samahui> 그러고보니 북한소행설 이전에 국정원 덮으려고 정부 조작설이 더 설득력 있겠네요
<samahui> 에휴 답답한 정부
<ahoops_> 간첩조작사건때문에 여론에서 너무 밀려있었거든요..
<samahui> 멍청한 기자
<ahoops_> 부정선거+간첩조작사건만 물고늘어져도 이번정권은 버티기힘들텐뎅..
<Work^Seony> 이 정도 사건이면, 아마 감추려고 하는 게 엄청나게 거물급일듯 싶어요
<razGon_KenzFld> 이런 느낌이 지속되면 안되는데... 김영삼 대통령때의 그런느낌?
<Work^Seony> 국가기간망 팔았나 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 상하수도 민영화? ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 성수대교. 삼풍. 대구지하철가스. 그리고 또 뭐 있었던거 같은데. [서해훼리인가요?]
<razGon_KenzFld> 여튼 그러다가 IMF가 와서 한방치고 갔죠.
<Work^Seony> 삼풍은, 일부러 터뜨렸다기보단 걔는 원래 건물을 부실하게 지은거 같던데요
<samahui> 4대강 한다고 무자게 빚을 지더니 그거 돌아왔나보뇨
<samahui> 조만간 국가부채로 원가 터지지않을까싶은데요
<Work^Seony> 한국에 돌아가고싶지 않은 제 마음을 이해하시겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 저도안가요 -ㅅ-;
<samahui> 떠나고 싶은 제 마음도 이해하시죠?
<Work^Seony> 외국에 살면서 인터넷 뉴스 보면, 나라가 망하지 않은게 신기할 정도에요
<razGon_KenzFld> 울와이프와 애들 미쿡 보내고 싶어졋어여.
<Work^Seony> razGon_KenzFld, 기러기는 절대 하지마세요.
<samahui> 그렇게 해쳐먹고 망하지는 않게 해준거보면 정치인들 능력은 있는건가요? ㅎㅎ;; 다 쓸어다 배태워 제주도 여행보내고 싶네요
<ahoops_> razGon_KenzFld: 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 세월호에 태워서요
<samahui> 에휴
<drake_kr> 저도 슬슬 출근해야겠군요
<razGon_KenzFld> ahoops_: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 출근 잘하세요
<samahui> 저도 일 좀 하다 와야겠네요. 아침에 너무 놀았더니 결제 할 서류도 쌓이고 일도 쌓이고 마음에 짐도 쌓이네요
<samahui> 수고들하세요~
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<ihavnoth> 출근 시간이 감동이네요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 Audioengine A5+라는 스피커를 엄청 지르고 싶은데, 질러도 사용하는데 제약이 많다는게 참 걸리네요..
<Work^Seony> 맘놓고 크게 틀수도 없고...
<Work^Seony> 맥프로 살 돈 모으기는 까마득하고...
<ihavnoth> 커널 소스에 있는 checkpatch.pl 편하게 쓰고 싶은데 커널 디렉토리 내부 위치에서 실행해야 정상적으로 동작하네요
<ahoops_> 아고라도 검색해보니;; 진짜로 간첩드립치는 글들이 보이는군요 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 뭐, "그럴 수도 있다" 라고 가능성을 얘기하는 정도지 않을까요
<ihavnoth> 그냥 냅둬야할꺼 같아요
<ihavnoth> 생각이 다른 사람들이 너무 많아서...
<Work^Seony> 네
<ihavnoth> 떠날 수도 떠나게 할 수도 없으니 그냥 살아야죠
<ihavnoth> 제 주위에 다들 박근혜 대통령 욕하는데.....
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 떠나시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 막상 나온 지지율은 굳건하니...
<ihavnoth> 유유상종이라고 제 주위는 다들 저랑 생각이 비슷하긴하는데... 한국 전체적으로 볼때는 전혀 다르다는 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사수 퇴근!
<Work^Seony> 저도 좀있다 퇴근해야겠네요
<readytoact> 우분투 베타를 깔고
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 내일 업데이트하면
<readytoact> 정식버전이 될 수 있겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 저도 그 생각으로 지난 달에 설치했어요
<readytoact> -_- 승질나서
<Work^Seony> 아마 별 무리 없을 것 같아요.
<readytoact> -_- 점심때 밀어버리려고요
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 베타 깔아도 베타라고는 안써있어요
<readytoact> 네 -_-
<readytoact> 그래야겠어요
<readytoact> 어흑
<readytoact> -_-.. 막상 작업하려니 구찮네
<ihavnoth> 잉
<ihavnoth> 언제 지워진거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> /etc/lsb-release에 development branch 지워졌네요
<ihavnoth> 방금 확인하니 지워졌군요
<Work^Seony> 꽤 됐을껄요
<ihavnoth> 이번 주 월요일까지 있었던거 같은데요
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 하루종일 걸리겠네 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 노트북에 리눅스 설치하고
<readytoact> 가상머신으로 윈도 올리고
<readytoact> -0-;;;
<readytoact> 혹시 리눅스용 원노트 클라이언트 없을까요?
<ihavnoth> 가상머진 윈도우는 파일백업해두고 계속 쓰지 않나요?
<readytoact> ihavnoth: 저 지금 호스트가 윈도우예요
<readytoact> 데이터는 클라우드에 있으니까 상관 없는데
<readytoact> 프로그램 까는게 구찮아서
<readytoact> 14.04에도 뭐
<readytoact> 그래픽 지원은 어차피 포기를 하는게 낫겠죠..
<ihavnoth> 윈노트가 소스뷰 툴인가요?
<readytoact> NVS 4200M
<readytoact> 원노트
<readytoact> Onenote
<readytoact> 마소 메모도구요
<readytoact> 시놀로지는
<readytoact> WebDAV으로 대체하면 되고.. 흠흠
<ihavnoth> 전 사실 별로 쓰는 기능이 없어서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맥프로 사려고 썬더볼트 디스플레이 내놨습니다 ....
<readytoact> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> readytoact: 그래픽 테스트할때 보통 어떤 프로그램 돌려봐야하나요?
<Work^Seony> 두대나 샀는데, 지금 생각하니까 왜 샀는지.. ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ihavnoth: 테스트요? 전 그냥 가상머신에서
<readytoact> -_- 게임돌려봐요
<ihavnoth> 아 게임이군요
<readytoact> 호스트에서 3D 가속 지원하면 게스트에서도 당연히 되니까
<ihavnoth> 비됴카드 성능 테스트는 보통 어떤거 돌리면될까요?
<readytoact> 아 3D bench인가 있던데요
<readytoact> 리눅스에서요?
<ihavnoth> $ apt-cache search "3d bench"
<ihavnoth> globs - GL Open Benchmark Suite
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> glxgears 쓰나요?
<ihavnoth> $ glxgears -fullscreen 에서 60fps나오는데 잘 나오는건가요?
<sungyo> 전 그게 뭔지 몰라 열외....( __)
<ihavnoth> 저도 몰라요...
<sungyo> 죄송합니다. ( __ )
<sungyo_> exit
<samahui> 60이면 보통 내장그래픽 성능이네요 참고로 제 외장 그래픽 쿼드로는 600대 나옵니다
<ihavnoth> 헐 600
<ihavnoth> 내 내장 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 저는 쿼드로 4000 쓰는데도 좀 이상해요
<ihavnoth> 게임을 제외하고 fps 느낄만한게 뮤직비됴같은거 보면되나요?
<sungyo> 아이알씨에서 대화하다가 이전에 나눴던 내용중에 필요한 것을 열어보고 싶으면 페이지가 넘어가지 않네요.
<sungyo> 서버를 하나 띄우고 대화 내용들을 저장할 수 있는 방법도 있나요?:
<ihavnoth> 그냥 파일로 저장옵션 켜면 안되나요?
<sungyo> 돌아다니는 컴퓨터들이 랜덤이다 보니 매번 키기가 그렇더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 그럼 우분투 아얄씨 로그 사이트를 이용하세요
<readytoact> -_-
<readytoact> 어이구..
<readytoact> 다시 컴 포멧하려니
<readytoact> 마구 귀찮아지네요
<readytoact> 할할;;;
<readytoact> 하드 파티션 나누기도 구찮고 -0-
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> (__)
<readytoact> 아 -_- 리눅스에서도 그래픽이 잘 잡히면 좋겠네요 .
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> Seony님 혹시 맥에서 일정시간 입력 없으면 로그인 다시 물어보는걸 잠자기 모드라고 하나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그건 그냥 화면보호기
<Work^Seony> 잠자기는 컴퓨터가 꺼지잖아요
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 화면 잠기는거 안할려면 어떻게 해야되는거지 ㅡ ㅡ;
<Markers> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 아마 시스템 환경설정에 있을텐데요
<Markers> 전 그게 잠자기 모드인줄 알았네요 ㅎ
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 전 파티션 리사이즈 하러 이만
<readytoact> -_-ㅁ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<sungyo> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/16/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<sungyo> 로그가 다 오픈이되는군요....
<Work^Seony> 네.  그래서 여기서는 말조심해야되요
<Markers> 디스플레이 잠자기 인가 이거 ...;
<Markers> 헐 로그가 남다닝
<Markers> ...
<Work^Seony> 다들 모르고 계셨군요
<Work^Seony> 몇년치가 기록되고 있었는데...
<Work^Seony> 여기서 제가 수차례 언급도 했꼬..
<Markers> 그때 제가 없었나보네요
<Markers> 이거 로그는 어디서 보관한대영
<Markers> 케노니컬에서 보관하낭;
<Work^Seony> 캐노니컬
<Markers> 어이쿠.
<bluedusk> 뭐 굳이
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<Markers> 사생활에 대한건 말 안해야겟네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> .......
<Markers> 어제 밤에 300기가 정도의 자료를 다운로드 시켜놓고 집에 갔는데 지금도 다운 받고 있군요
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근합니다
<Markers> 안녕히가세요!
<Work^Seony> 나중에 뵈요
<readytoact_T100> 아아
<readytoact_T100> -_-ㅋ 서브노트북에 아얄씨 크롬 앱으로 깔았어요
<readytoact_T100> 파티셔닝은 금방되는데
<readytoact_T100> 허허허허허
<sungyo> 언급은 하였지만 이렇게 날짜별로 얌전히 오픈될줄은 몰랐어요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 언급해주신건 들어왔지만요....ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 크런치뱅을 깔았는데 좋네요. '-'
<readytoact_T100> dhd
<readytoact_T100> 옹...
<sungyo> readytoact, 여쭤보고싶은게 있는데요. 만약에 안드로이드폰에 rsa발생기를 넣는다고 가정했을 때
<sungyo> 어플을 정상적으로 실행하는 것 이외에 다른 경로를 통하여 rsa(오피티 번호)생성 키를 가져올 수도 있을까요?
<readytoact> 하악
<ihavnoth> 인터넷에서 3d test로 검색하니 nexuiz 게임을 추천하길래 설치해봤는데
<ihavnoth> 총쏘는 게임이네요
<readytoact> RSA 생성기는 어따 쓰시게용
<sungyo> vpn 접속때 rsa 로 해볼 수도 있더라구요. '-'
<readytoact> ip타임에서요?
<sungyo> 아~ 나중에 다른거로 바꺼보려구요~
<readytoact> rsa 면 키가 필요할 것 같은데
<sungyo> 일반적으로 OTP 생성기라고 하던데, 외국애들은 rsa 발생기라고 하더라구요 '-'a
<readytoact> OTPë©´
<readytoact> OTP라도
<readytoact> 그럼 VPN서버가 OTP서버 역할도 하나요
<sungyo> 그럴 수 있나봐요. 혹은 소프트웨어 라우터를 올린 뒤에 소프트웨어 상에서 만져서 가능하게 해주던지요
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 토큰 타입은 아니겠네요
<readytoact> 소프트웨어 OTP 겠군요
<sungyo> 들리는 말로는 ssh 패스워드도 OTP로 가능하다고....@_@
<Seony> pam 모듈 올리면 됩니다
<sungyo> 토큰타입과 소프트웨어가 무슨 차이인거죠?
<readytoact> 아 토큰은
<readytoact> 주변에서 볼 수 있는
<readytoact> 하드웨어요
<readytoact> OTP 토큰
<readytoact> 버튼달려서 꾹 누르면 번호나오는
<Seony> 저는 지금도 ssh, lightdm, console 전부 otp로 로그인해요
<readytoact> Seony: 개인이 구축하신거 아니죠?
<Seony> 제가 했는데요
<readytoact> 앗 그래요?
<readytoact> 회사 정책적으로 하신게 아니고요?
<Seony> 아 근데, 제가 쓰는 OTP가 usb타입의 하드웨어에요
<bluedusk> 저도 google otp 쓰는데요...;
<sungyo> Soeny, 그...10만원 가량 되는거요?
<Seony> 아뇨 $20 정도 하는데요
<bluedusk> 냥냥
<Seony> http://www.yubico.com/
<Seony> 이거 써요
<readytoact> 아 유비코
<Seony> aes 기반이고,
<readytoact> 설정은 어떻게 하나요
<Seony> php부터 시작해서 온갖 라이브러리는 다 지원해줘요
<Seony> 데비안 리파지토리가 잇어요
<Seony> pam 모듈 올리면 되요
<readytoact> 오..
<readytoact> 그래요?
<Seony> pam 올리고나서, required나 sufficient 하나 선택하면 됩니다
<Seony> 아주 만족스러운데,
<Seony> 다만 단점이, 인터넷에 항상 연결이 되어있어야되요
<Seony> 그래야, 이미 발행한 otp를 폐기시키거든요
<sungyo> 아.........
<Seony> 이 유비코에서 판매하는 usb otp는, 펌웨어가 자체 내장되어있어서,
<Seony> 프로그래밍도 가능해요
<sungyo> 그러니까 유에스비타입으로, 꼽아서 쓰는거네요?
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 동그란 부분을 살짝 터치하면 랜덤 비번이 생성됩니다
<Seony> 펌웨어가 2중이라서, 살짝 터치하는 것과 길게 터치하는거 두가지로 인식이 되요
<Seony> 윈도우/리눅스/맥 모든 프로그램이 다 준비되어있고...
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 좋은거 같아요
<sungyo> 제가 찾던거는 꾹 누르면 번호 노출되서 타이핑하는 식이였거든요
<sungyo> 스마트폰으로는 로그인이 안되서요...( " ")
<Seony> 콘솔에도 얘네 pam을 올리면, 콘솔 접근도 키 없으면 로그인이 안되요
<Seony> 어떻게 보면, 집 열쇠 같은 개념이죠
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 서버는 원격에 있는거네
<readytoact> 요
<Seony> 로컬에 둘 수도 있어요
<readytoact> 오오 이거 관련해서 레퍼런스를 좀.. 굽신굽신
<readytoact> 안그래도 저희도 OTP 구축하려고 하는데
<readytoact> 사실 저희 OTP 제품이 있거든요
<readytoact> -_- 그거 안되면
<readytoact> 서니님꺼라도
<Seony> 인증서버를 내부망에 둘 수 있는데, 이게 설정은 좀 복잡해요
<sungyo> readytoact 토큰방식이요?
<readytoact> 아뇨
<readytoact> 소프트웨어 방식입니다.
<Seony> readytoact, 일단, 유비코에서 제공하는 vmware 이미지가 있는데, 그거 받아서 써보세요
<sungyo> 안드로이드나 아이폰어플같은건가요?
<Seony> readytoact, 참 그리고 유비코는 테스트해보려면 반드시 키가 있어야하니까, 키부터 구매를 하셔야할 거 같은데요
<Seony> readytoact, http://www.yubico.com/products/services-software/yubiradius/download/yubiradius-vmware/
<Seony> 첫줄에 vmware format here에 vmware 이미지 다운받아서 테스트해보실 수 있어요
<sungyo> Seony, 혹시 토큰형으로 저렴하게 구매해볼수 있는건 없을까요?'-'
<razGon_KenzFld> Vbox처럼 가상머신 작동시키면 비디어코어도 서로 나눠갔나요?
<razGon_KenzFld> sungyo: 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> RazGon_KenzFld >_< 네 안녕하세요
<readytoact> Seony: 으흐흐 테스트 해봐야겠네요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 근데 저거 국내서 파려나
<readytoact> 보통은 중간에 계정통제 시스템을 끼고
<readytoact> 거기서 OTP인증을 하기도 하더라구요
<readytoact> 저희가 OTP납품한 고객사도 OTP 서버가 계정통제쪽으로 인증정보를 주면 거기서 승인을 해줘서 로그인하는 식이던데
<readytoact> 아.. OTP잇으면
<readytoact> -_- 비번 안외워도 되고 좋긴하겠네
<razGon_KenzFld> OTP를 통한 로그인인가요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 오우!
<readytoact> 네 서니님이 사용하신다고 하시네요
<readytoact> 저도 안그래도 사내 적용해보려고 하는중이었거든요
<readytoact> 저희 회사는 OTP제품이 있어서
<readytoact> 저희회사껄로 적용해 보려고 했는데 -_- 아무도 협조를 안해서
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 인제야 모니터 구입하네요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 왜 아무도 협조를 안해주죠???
<razGon_KenzFld> 27인치QHD냐? 29인치 파노라마 인가 했는데. 결국은 27인치로
<razGon_KenzFld> sungyo: 제가 말씀드린거 함 해보세요.
<readytoact> -_- 일단은
<readytoact> 개발하시분이 저희 이사님이신데
<readytoact> 바빠서- 내부 서버에 적용을 못하시구요
<readytoact> -_-..
<razGon_KenzFld> 서버가 원래 전용으로 쓰이는게 맞지만, 초기의 경우는 여러 역할을 할수 있게 하는 것도 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<readytoact> 의지가 없는듯.
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 전
<readytoact> 아 역시 백업은 구찮아 -0-
<sungyo> razGon_KenFld , 던져주신 아이디어가 제 머리를 휘몰아치게 해줬어요....ㅋㅋㅋ ccl로 오픈된 노래들을 중계할 수 있게 해준다는건 정말 좋은 생각이신거 같아요
<sungyo> 그래서 백업은 스크립트로 해야 하는거 같아요...
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아 윈도웁니다
<readytoact> -_-
<readytoact> 사실 문서는 다 구글드라이브랑 클라우드로 가있어서
<sungyo> 윈도우도 엑스카피와 일정관리를 사용한다면 가능하다는 소문이 있던데 모르겠네요.
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 윈도우에서는
<readytoact> DirSyncPro가 좋아요
<sungyo> 저는 싱크백쓰다 말았어요.
<readytoact> 파일서버 구성할때 백업을 저걸ㄹ 받았어요
<readytoact> 증분도 되고
<sungyo> 나중에 프로 버전을 돈 주고 샀꺼든요
<sungyo> 그건 무료인가요?
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 공짭니다
<readytoact> 증분 미러
<readytoact> 다 되요
<sungyo> 무료따위가 증분이라니....
<sungyo> 가슴이 미어져요~
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ 농담이에ㅛ
<readytoact> 제가 있던 곳 파일서버 백업을 저놈으로 했었어요
<readytoact> 저도 선교단체 간사였어서 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 어디계셨어요?
<readytoact> intercp요
<sungyo> 인터콥?
<readytoact> 넹
<sungyo> 그러셨군요~
<readytoact> 요즘은 사이버캠페인을 준비하고 있고요
<sungyo> 같이 신대원 준비하는 전도사 한명이 그쪽 간사 출신이거든요
<sungyo> 사이버캠페인은 뭐에요?
<readytoact> IT인프라를 이용해서 복음전하는 캠페인인데
<readytoact> 스마트폰과 GIS 및 미디어를 이용한
<readytoact> 전도
<sungyo> 음. 이런쪽에 관심이 많으신가봐요 '-'
<readytoact> 각종현황을 위치정보와 결합해서 실시간으로 지도로 뿌려주고 리포팅할 수 있는
<readytoact> 원래 그쪽에서 IT랑 보안총괄이었으니까 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 오픈소스로 서버 구성도 하고 서비스도 하고
<readytoact> 다 좋은데
<readytoact> 제가 구축했다는게 -_- 가장 신뢰가 안갔죠
<sungyo> 앗...거기에서 '안'짜가 빠져야 하는거 아닌가요~~ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 인터콥은 해외 전방 개척선교가 가장 활발한 곳이라
<readytoact> 현장 보안이 상당히 중요하거든요
<sungyo> 인터콥 서버를 구축하신거에요?
<sungyo> '-'
<sungyo> +_+
<readytoact> 아 그건 이미 구축되어 있었고
<readytoact> 전 개발자가 아니니 뭐
<readytoact> 오픈소스 주섬주섬 주워다가
<readytoact> 끼워맞추고 뭐 그런거 했습니다.
<readytoact> 아 오늘 사무실 청소하는 날이라..
<readytoact> -_-.. 자리를 비워야하네요
<readytoact> 나가서 김밥이라도 한줄 주섬주섬 먹고 와야겠습니다.
<readytoact> 식사들 맛있게 하세요 .
<readytoact> :)
<sungyo> 네~
<readytoact> 순교군요 순교
<readytoact> 으흐흐흐흐
<readytoact> 나중에 신대원가신다는 분 성함 좀 알려주세요. 제가 아는 분일 수도 잇으니.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> sungyo: 나중에 음원 전용이면 이런식의 구성도 가능합니다. http://blog.naver.com/zenoparkk?Redirect=Log&logNo=80208118849
<razGon_KenzFld> 좀 잼있는 리눅스 배포판.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> http://blog.naver.com/zenoparkk?Redirect=Log&logNo=80201123473
<razGon_KenzFld> http://audiogaga.blog.me/90125796333
<razGon_KenzFld> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=geexbox
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 밥을 든든하게 먹고 왔더니 졸립네요
<samahui> 오후도 힘내세요~
<ipeter> 전자 여권 신청하고 와서 라면으로 때웠습니다.
<ipeter> 오후에도 화이팅하셔요!
<iPhone^Seony> 다들 고생하시네요
<samahui> 요즘 여권 1주일도 안걸리죠?
<iPhone^Seony> 방금 어제일자 9시 뉴스 봤는데 많이 심각하네요
<samahui> 어제 일자 9시 뉴스요?
<ipeter> 오늘 금요일에 신청했는데
<ipeter> 22일날 찾으러 오라고 합니다.
<iPhone^Seony> 네 오늘자 뉴스를 여기서 볼 방법이ㅜ없거든요
<ipeter> 대략 토,일 안끼면 3~4일 걸리는듯 합니다.
<samahui> 정말 빠르네요
<iPhone^Seony> 선장에 대해서는 전혀 안나오더라구요
<samahui> 다음팟 설치해서 실시간으로 YTN뉴스 보세요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 선장에대해서 어떤게 궁금하신가요?
<ipeter> 선장이야기 여권신청 대기실에서 좀 보고 나왔습니다.
<samahui> 선장이야기 오늘 아침부터 나온거 같더군요
<ipeter> 뭐 그냥 빨리 빠져나와서, 뉴스에는 선원법까지 보도하더군요.
<samahui> 선원법으로 따지면 5년이하 징역이죠
<ipeter> 선원법상 선장은 뭐 맨 마지막에 나와야하는둥...정확하진 않지만
<ipeter> 선원법까지 있더군요. 처음알았습니다.
<iPhone^Seony> 있겠죠 ㅎㅎ  새마을금고법도 있는데요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그것도 처음알았네요.
<samahui> 배에서는 선장이 법입니디만 그만큼 사고나 사건시 책임지고 대피시키고 보호할 의무가 있더군요
<iPhone^Seony> 선장은 배가 기울걸 미리 알고피했는데,
<iPhone^Seony> 다른 직원들도 미리 그랬던거 같더라구요
<ipeter> iPhone^Seony: 속단하기 어려운데, 일단은 그래보이네요.
<ipeter> 하도 언론이 부정확하다보니 일단은 그냥 기다리고 있습니다.
<samahui> 선장이 직원들에게는 대피하라고 했더군요
<iPhone^Seony> 승각들에게는 가만히 있으라고했구요
<iPhone^Seony> 승객
<ipeter> 물론 구조하시는분들도 최선을 다하시겠지만 참 답답한게 가라앉은지 24시간이 다돼는데 어째 선체안 수색이 아직도 안이뤄지는지..안타깝네요.
<samahui> 기관실에 있던 직원도 선장실에서 피하라고 듣고 피했다고 증원했고요. 다만 승객들에게는 가만히 대기하라고만하다 여직원만 열심히 대피시키다 희생되었더군요
<samahui> 물속이 뿌옇고 시야 확보가 안되서 더듬으면서 수색한다더군요
<samahui> 힘들어보입니다
<Nymph> 승무원이 30명인데
<ipeter> 진짜 가슴아프네요. 맘같으면 수면위로 나온 배에 구멍뚫어서 빨리 들어가보라고 하고싶은데..
<Nymph> 1명은 마지막까지 구조 안내하다 숨지고
<Nymph> 29명은 전원 생존
<samahui> 수면위 부분에 구멍 뚫으면 공기 빠져나오면서 물이 차올라옵니다
<Nymph> 움직이지말고 가만있으라고 해놓구서는 지들은 탈출~
<samahui> 살아있던 사람들이 만약 있다면 그 공간마져 잠겨버리게 되죠
<iPhone^Seony>  살아남은 직원들은 정말 매장당할듯 싶네요
<ipeter> samahui: 맞아요. 알고있습니다. 그냥 마음만 그렇다는것입니다...
<samahui> 저도 마음은 그래요
<Nymph> 승무원 생존과 관련해서
<samahui> 승무원 대부분이 대학생등 알바라더군요
<Nymph> 과거 이탈리아서 벌어진 여객선 좌초가회자되는데
<Nymph> 그때 선장이 탈출해서 도망갔다가 잡혔는데
<samahui> 그 상황에서 탈출하고 싶어질만 한 사람들이 직원의 대부분이고 문제는 책임져야할 선장이랑 베테랑들도 다 지들 살길만 찾아 탈출했다는 부분입니다
<Nymph> 이탈리아 법원은 대량 살인죄를 적용해서 2639년 인가? 형을 집행~
<iPhone^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 이번 여객선에서는 선장, 항해사가 제일 먼저 구조됨~
<iPhone^Seony> 학무보들은 교장 나오라고 그러던데, 학교 입장에서도 참 날벼락이네요
<ipeter> 와.. 진짜 목숨에는 경중이 없지만 그 꽃같은 고등학생들이라서 그런지 더 슬픕니다.
<ipeter> 그 한창 나이에 다 꿈많은 학생들일텐데..
<Nymph> 학부모들이 교장 나오라고 한거는
<iPhone^Seony> 해당학년 전체가 없는 상황이고...
<Nymph> 초반에 학교에서 전원 구조됐다고 학무모들에게 문자 다 날림
<Nymph> 근데 나중에 알고 봤더니 200여명 실종으로 밝혀지니까
<iPhone^Seony> 아 그래서 그런거구나
<Nymph> 사람 목숨가지고 장난치나..
<Nymph> 그래서 그날 점심때되서야 학부모들 버스타고 현장으로 간거라서요..
<iPhone^Seony> 근데 교장 입장에서는 이해가 되는게, 어서 빨리 안심시켜주고 싶었겠지
<Nymph> 여객선 침몰은 아침 8시쯤에 일이나서 알려지기는 9시쯤부터 였는데
<Nymph> 학부모들이 학교로 달려와서 어찌된거냐고 막 이랬거든요..
<samahui> 글고보니 Nymph님 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<samahui> 잘지내시죠? ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 근데 교장이 잘못한거는 아니고 사교대책본부에서 집계를 잘못해서 그런건데..
<Nymph> samahui: 취직 시켜주세요~ '_'
<samahui> 한참 대화하다보니 오랜만 본다는 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 헉 !
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> samahui: ㅋㅋ 잘 지내고 있어요..
<Nymph> 더 웃긴건
<Nymph> 8시 20분쯤에 배에서 사고가 났는데, 여객선 선장이 사고 신고를 한게 아니고
<Nymph> 배에 타고 있던 학생이 학부모에게 사고났다고 휴대폰으로 문자 날림
<Nymph> 학부모가 해양경찰서에 신고함
<samahui> 사고나고 바로 신고만 했어도 좀 더 구조도 빨리 이루어지고 대피도 더 많이 할 수 있지 않았나 생각이 되서 더 안타깝죠
<Nymph> 이래서 사고가 알려진건데, 여객선 사고난 후 1시간이후였다고 하네요..
<iPhone^Seony> 먼저 도망나온 승무원들 어떻게 되나 지켜봐야죠
<Nymph> 보니까 배가 꽝하고 소리난후
<Nymph> 배가 바로 기울어서 30도 정도 배가 기울었데요..
<Nymph> 그정도면 걸을수도 없고 기어서 나와야 되는 상황인데
<Nymph> 움직이지 말라고 하는바람에 사고를 키운거라고 하더라구요..
<iPhone^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 30도 정도 배가 기울고 11시쯤인가? 그때 배가 완전뒤집혔다고 하더라구요..
<Nymph> 참 애들이 착하고 순진한 애들인데.. ㅠ
<Nymph> 어서 구조됐으면 좋겠어요.
<iPhone^Seony> 그러게...
<Nymph> 그리고 어제 사람들이 또 열받은게 뭐냐하면 언론사들 때문..
<iPhone^Seony> 어떤 아저씨가 저 뒤에 방 안에 학생들이 너무 많이 갇혀있다고 울면서 인터뷰하던데
<Nymph> 어제 미국 CNN에서도 이 사고 방송을 했엇는데
<iPhone^Seony> 그 아이들 전부 수장... 진짜 불쌍하지
<Nymph> CNN은 수온에 따른 온도 변화에 따라 생존율을 방송하는데
<Nymph> MBC는 사망보험금 얼마? 이래 방송해서
<Nymph> 사람들이 지금 분노중~
<Nymph> 암튼 지금 살아있는 애들 있는 모양이예요~
<Nymph> 어서 산소공급이라도 해줬으면 좋겠어요..
<iPhone^Seony> 뉴스 보니까 178명인가 구조됐다던대
<ihavnoth> 지금 연락된 사람들있나요?
<Nymph> 그것도 화나는게, 처음에는 164명이였다가 숫자계산 잘못됏다고 178명이라고 한거라요.
<Nymph> 더 이상 구조된 사람은 없고 집계상으로만 늘어난거..
<Nymph> ㅡ.ㅡ
<ihavnoth> 마지막 연락이 어제밤 10시 정도 아닌가요?
<Nymph> 그게 밤 10시 부터 혼란이 있었던게 뭐냐하면
<Nymph> 학부모 친구들 휴대폰으로 여객선 안에서 학생들 문자가 왔다면서
<Nymph> 식당, 오락실에 갖혀있다고 문자가 왔다고 해서 난리 났엇는데
<Nymph> 그게 자정쯤에도 문자가 오고 막 이랬거든요
<ihavnoth> 문자가 늦게 온건가요?
<ihavnoth> 통화했다는 사람도 있던데요
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 근데 몇개는 가짜~
<Nymph> 그래서 트위터에서는 자중해야한다는 소리가 많이 나왔다는..
<Nymph> 암튼 문자 몇개는 사실인것으로 보여서
<Nymph> 지금은 어찌됐는지 모르겠음..
<Nymph> http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2014/04/17/0200000000AKR20140417100600054.HTML
<ipeter> Nymph: 네 맞아요.
<Nymph> http://www.ilwar.com/hot/122078
<Nymph> 한국의 수준을 잘 말해주는 게시물~
<Nymph> 마지막 대박~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 지금은 그렇게 트위터나 언론에 많이 휘둘리지 말고 그냥 좀 기다려야할때인거 같아요.
<ipeter> 어짜피 구조도 거기있는 분들이 제일 잘 알고 잘 하실테니 답답하지만 기다려야할듯 합니다.
<ipeter> 아...그 기자 트위터로 찾아봤는데
<ipeter> 알아서 삭제했네요.
<ipeter> 욕 먹을짓 했지만 많이 드시고 있네요.
<Nymph> 국회의원들도 개망나니들이라니까요..
<Nymph> 이와중에 지방선거 운동문자나 돌리고..
<Nymph> 미치놈들.. 다 쳐죽여야 되요.
<iPhone^Seony> 더 대박기사는 북한소행일지도 기사... ㅋㅋ
<iPhone^Seony> 무지 욕먹었는데 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 선박사고 다룬 영화 기사도 대박이예요..
<Nymph> 첫문장에
<Nymph> '대형 선박 사고로 화제를 모은 영화들이 새삼 화제를 모으고 있다'
<Nymph> 누가 화제를 모아?
<Nymph> 미친놈들..
<Nymph> 뭘 새삼 화제를 모은데요.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Nymph> 저것도 올렸다고 개욕먹으니까 삭제된기사.. 네티즌들이 갭쳐뗘서 퍼날음..
<Nymph> 인터넷에 한번올리면 다 캡쳐된다는 사실..
<ipeter> 아 진짜 엄청난 사건이네요.
<ipeter> 미국에서도 기사가 나왔지만 전쟁 아니고서 거의 최악의 사건이라고 말하는듯 하네요.
<Nymph> 전쟁 아니고 거의 최악...
<iPhone^Seony> 그 정도 규모의 배가 침몰하는 것 자체가 드문 일이죠
<iPhone^Seony> 구멍 뚫렸다고 가라앉는 배가 아닌데...
<Nymph> 저거 일본에서만든 배인데, 일본에서는 태풍불고 파도 거칠어도 멀쩡히 잘 가는 배가 침몰된게 이해할 수 없데요.. ㅠㅠ
<Nymph> 이해할수 없는 일을하는 나라.. ㅠㅠ
<Nymph> 일본에서 만든배인데..
<ipeter> 혹시 sqlyog사용하시는분 계신가요?
<sungyo> OTP생성기를 개개인이 간단히 구매해 쓸 수 있는 솔루션이 있었으면 좋겠어요
<sungyo> 정부OTP인증센터라는곳이 있나본데... 아직 기존에 발급된 토큰형 OTP는 적용을 안해주네요
<sungyo> 그럴 떄는 상황발생시 신속조치, 적극대응이 생명인데 책임자들이 그럴 생각을 안했으니...
<sungyo> 평소 사고발생시 시물레이션 및 훈련을 얼마나 안했느냐가 잘 드러나는거 같네요.
<samahui> 배 구조 작업은 힘들겠네요. 기상이 안좋고 조류가 10키로 가까이 빨라지면 잠수조차 불가능해서 결국 공기도 못넣어 줬다네요
<sungyo> 다른게 중요한게 아니라 이런게 중요한건데....
<sungyo> 잘 몰라서 그러는데, 위쪽에서도 진입이 불가능한가요?
<sungyo> 강한 조류에도 구조작업을 할 수 있는 강력한 한국형 구조 잠수정을 개발해야 할 필요가 보이네요
<samahui> 나부에 생존자가 있고 공기층이 있다고 할때 위에 구멍을 뚫으면 그 속 공기가 빠져나오면서 물이 차오르게되서 결국 살아있던 사람들도 익사합니다
<sungyo> 그래서 밑으로 들어가는거군요..
<sungyo> 그러면 배가 기울어진 상태에서 출입구를 다 잠궈버린건가요?
<samahui> 그건 아닌거 같은데요 뒤집혀진 상태에서 만일 살아 있다면을 가정하는거죠
<Nymph> 아마
<Nymph> 배 구조자체가
<iPhone^Seony> 잠군게 아니라 수압 때문에 안열리겠죠
<Nymph> 방들이 많은 격자 구조인데...
<Nymph> 수압때문에 문들이 잠긴거 같아요...
<sungyo> 수압때문에 안열린다면 결국 문을 닫아놓았다는거네요?
<samahui> 배라는게 침몰하려면 상당히 힘들게 만들어요
<samahui> 저게 뒤집힌거 자체가 실려있는 짐들의 무게의 영향이 컸던거 같다더군요
<Nymph> 암튼 구멍뚤리면 안된다는거...
<readytoact_T420> 꾸에에엑
<readytoact_T420> 역시나
<readytoact_T420> 14.04도 그래픽은 지원을 안하는군요
<sungyo> 골치아프네요
<readytoact_T420> OTL...
<readytoact_T420> -_-...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<readytoact_T420> 뭐 그래도 그냥 쓰렵니다.
<readytoact_T420> 윈도우보단 리눅스가 훨씬 나아요
<samahui> 14.04도 그래픽 드라이버 잡기 힘든가 보군요
<drake_kr> 음
<samahui> T420이면 쿼드로인가요?
<readytoact_T420> NVIDIA는 그나마 성공사례가 종종 있는데
<readytoact_T420> 예
<readytoact_T420> NVS 4200M
<samahui> 드라이버 잡힐텐데요
<readytoact_T420> -_- 아
<readytoact_T420> 그게
<readytoact_T420> 그 범블비 프로젝트도 있고
<readytoact_T420> nvidia드라이버도 있는데
<readytoact_T420> 결로은 그거 새로 깔았다가
<readytoact_T420> OS를 통째로 새로 밀었죠
<sungyo> 그거 인양선이 오더라도, 인양작업 들어가는데까지도 시간이 무척 걸릴텐데..유가족들은 피가 거꾸로 치솟겠네요
<readytoact_T420> ...
<samahui> 옵티머스 옵션 꺼주세요
<drake_kr> 에휴
<readytoact_T420> 옵티머스 옵션
<readytoact_T420> 바이오스에서요?
<samahui> cmos에서요
<samahui> 넵
<readytoact_T420> 그거 끄면 되나
<Nymph> 인양작업 2달 걸린데요..
<samahui> 그리고 nvidia 사이트에서 우분투 버젼에 맞는거 받아서 설치해주세요
<readytoact_T420> 네 함 해보겠습니다.
<readytoact_T420> -_- 어차피 한번사는 인생 -0-..
<samahui> 젤 잘잡혀요 아니면 저장소 업데이트해서 331인가 버젼 설치해주시고요
<samahui> 전 그렇게 해결했어요 직접 받아서요
<ipeter> 한국시간으로 내일쯤 나오겠죠?
<drake_kr> 헐
<sungyo> Nymph, 정말 골치아프네요..
<ipeter> 오늘 런던시간도 17일인데요.
<sungyo> 벌써 14.04가 나오는군요.
<readytoact_T100> -_-
<readytoact_T100> 일단 갈아타고
<readytoact_T100> 노트북은 리붓
<Nymph> sungyo: 저게 국내 여객선으로는 제일 큰거래요..
<drake_kr> 옵티머스는 윈도우로 써야 재맛
<Nymph> 천안함이 600톤급, 저 여객서는 6000톤급으로 10배
<sungyo> Nymph, 침몰 원인으로 북한 음모론 나올만도 하겠는걸요...
<Nymph> 천안함 인양도 1달 반이상 걸렸거든요...
<iPhone^Seony> ipeter: 17일이면 뭐해요 지금 새벽인데 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ( _ _) 정말 답이 없군요
<drake_kr> 붘한 음모론.. 그거 보면 피꺼솟
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T100> 아;;
<readytoact_T100> 레노버는
<drake_kr> 내노보는
<readytoact_T100> CMOS
<readytoact_T100> 뭘로들어가지;;;
<ipeter> 그런놈들 진짜 다 부칸으로보내고 싶네요.
<drake_kr> 아니 그냥 확 공표하지왜
<sungyo> 선장은 왜 대피현장 진행을 안했는지 의문이 드네요.
<sungyo> 진행 -> 지휘
<readytoact_T100> 옵티머스 끄고
<drake_kr> 북한소행이다라고 하는 새끼들
<readytoact_T100> 그냥 통합 그래픽으로 가면 되나요
<drake_kr> 북한소행이라고 국민이 믿으면..
<samahui> 옵티멋 끄고 외장으로 돌려야죠
<samahui> 진입은 f1키입니다
<readytoact_T100> 옵션이
<readytoact_T100> 세가지인데
<samahui> 제가 메냐 오래해서 T모델은 다 있는데 마지막 T모델이죠 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 옵티머스...
<samahui> 7열자판 마지만 모델
<sungyo> 하긴, 수위 자체가 깊은 바다가 아니였으니 좌초쪽도 매우 커 보이네요.
<readytoact_T100> intergreted  fkd
<drake_kr> 프라임
<readytoact_T100>  discrete 랑
<readytoact_T100> 옵티머스랑
<sungyo> 천안함 이상인데요.
<sungyo> 후....정말 저럴떄는 방법이 없는건지....
<sungyo> 보는 사람 입장에서야 답답한건 어쩔수 없겠지만
<readytoact_T100>  samahuiL 그럼 discrete로 해야하나요
<sungyo> 처음도 아니고 매번 이럴 때마다 조류때문에 작업이 안된다니까, 답답하네요.
<samahui> 네
<Nymph> 저게 힘든게..
<samahui> 독립카드가 외장 맞을거예요
<Nymph> 원래 항로가 아니였어요..
<readytoact_T100> 일단해보죠
<Nymph> 인천에서 출항할당시에 많이 시간이 늦어져서
<readytoact_T100> -_- 안되면 다시 밀지 뭐
<Nymph> 저쪽 항로로 달린거라능..
<sungyo> 항로에서 이탈한것은 아니라고도 들리더라구요
<sungyo> 아,
<Nymph> 원래는 섬 외각으로 돌아서 가야해요...
<sungyo> 그래서 숏컷으로?
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 근데 사고해역도 항로가 가능하지만
<ipeter> iPhone^Seony: ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇네요. 지금 거의 17일 새벽..한국시간으로 거의 18일 새벽 1~2시쯤에 나올지도 모르겠습니다.
<sungyo> 파격적인 퍼포먼스를 줄려다가 하드웨어에 파격이 간 상황인거군요
<Nymph> 해류가 빨라서 속도를 줄여야 해요..
<readytoact_T100> 급선회 하다 뒤집어진거 맞는건가요?
<Nymph> 섬 외각은 바다가 깊고 해류가 늘여서 빨리 달리수 있다고하더라구요ㅗ...
<sungyo> 그래서, 사고가 났을 때 선장이 당황한거군요. 즈레 찔린게 있어서요.
<Nymph> readytoact_T100: 그렇데요..
<sungyo> 원인이 급선회였어요?
<readytoact_T100> 악
<readytoact_T100> 그래픽 모드 바꾸고 나니
<Nymph> 해류가 빠른 해역에서 배가 갑자기 급선회하는 바람에
<readytoact_T100> -_-.. 검댕화면
<sungyo> .........( _ _)
<readytoact_T100> ㅠㅠ 다시 깔아야 하나ㅡㄴ가..
<sungyo> 대책 없군요
<Nymph> 배 안에 있는 컨테이너 차량들이 배안쪽에서 한쪽으로 쏠리면서
<Nymph> 침몰한거 같다고.. 해경이 조사내용 말했데요..
<readytoact_T100> 음.. 무게중심이 쏠리면서 배가 넘어간거네
<readytoact_T100> 근데 그럼 과적 아닌가..
<readytoact_T100> -_-...ㅋ
<sungyo> 천안함 10배라...
<ipeter> 뭐 과적 이야기도 나온거 같습니다.
<Nymph> 근데
<sungyo> 후...해저에서 수중용접으로 배 뚫고, 안으로 진입해야 할텐데
<Nymph> 일본에 있는 사람들이 이해가 안된데요...
<Nymph> 왜냐하면 저게 일본에서 건조한 배인데
<readytoact_T100>  samahui: 그냥 재설치 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐 근데 진짜 1달 이상 있어봐야 결과좀 나오겠네요.
<Nymph> 일본에서는 태풍, 높은 파도가 잦은 곳인데
<Nymph> 그런거 감안해서 설계를했데요
<Nymph> 근데 급회전했다고 넘어가냐고
<Nymph> 그런데 알고 봤더니
<sungyo> 알고봤더니요?
<Nymph> 저 배 산다음에 선주사에서 뒤쪽 사람과 짐 더 실을라고 수직증축을 했데요.. 일종의 개조
<ipeter> ?
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 수직 중측
<ipeter> ....
<readytoact_T100> 무슨 아파트도 아니고
<sungyo> 무게중심이 위로 올라간거군요
<readytoact_T100> ...
<Nymph> 그래서 파도랑 태풍에 배가 이겨내는 복원력이 많이 약해진거라고 하더라구요..
<readytoact_T100> 고가 높아져서
<sungyo> 빼도박도 못하겠는걸요
<readytoact_T100> 저항을 많이 받게 되니...
<samahui> intergrated가 인텔그래픽, discrete가 nvidia외장, optimus가 both즉 양쪽다 입니다
<sungyo> 거기에다 대피현장 지휘 회피까지...
<Nymph> 원래는 280명 정도 사람 태우는데
<Nymph> 개조해서 390명정도 태우게 만들었다고 하더라구요..
<sungyo> 대피현장만 지휘했더라도 인명피혜를 훨씬 줄여줬을텐데요
<samahui> 그리고 아래 옵션에 OS가 그래픽카드 선택 옵션을 disabled 해주셔야해요
<Nymph> 근데 웃긴건 작년에 저 배 안전정검 받았는데 OK 받았데요..
<readytoact_T100> 네 그거  적용했는데도 먹통
<readytoact_T100> 음.. 근데
<readytoact_T100> 얘는 -_-..  USB로 부팅을해도
<readytoact_T100> 먹통이네요
<sungyo> readytoact_T100, 중간에 얼어버리나요?
<samahui> 그럼 우선 위 옵션은 옵티머스로 선택하고 아래꺼만 disabled해놓으세요
<samahui> 그리고 nvidia그래픽 카드 드라이버 제대로 설치하고 바꿔보세요
<readytoact_T100> 옵티머스로 선택하고 ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 전 그냥 disabled해놓고 설치 다 성공했어서요
<sungyo> 전 슬슬 나가 제 할일을 하러 가봐야겠네요.
<readytoact_T100> 안녕히가세요
<samahui> 요즘은 델 프리시젼 쓰느라 봉인해놔서 T420설정이 잘 생각이 안나네요 ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> readytoact, 그 친구 이름이 '서영생'이에요
<samahui> 근데 델도 옵티머스라 설정 끄고 잡아서 잘쓰고 있어요
<readytoact_T100> 이름은 들어봤는데
<readytoact_T100> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ....?!
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<readytoact_T100> 아 일단 부팅은 되요
<readytoact_T100> 드라이버는
<sungyo> 이 바닦이 역시 좁네요.....( _ _)
<readytoact_T100> ppa 추가해야하나요
<readytoact_T100> 아.. 저희는 뭐
<readytoact_T100> 전 본부사역자니까
<readytoact_T100> 부서도 유일하고..
<sungyo> 본부에계셨으면 한번쯤은 다 들어보셨겠네요.
<readytoact_T100> 네 뭐.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그래도 한다리 건너 이곳에서 아시는 분을 만난다니 쫌 신기하네요
<readytoact_T100>  저희 회사에 새로 입사한 어떤분도
<sungyo> 하긴, 저도 군대에 있을때 군종학처에 있어서..왠만한 군목들 이름은 다 들어봤거든요
<readytoact_T100> 저랑 같이 사역하던 간사님과 친분이 있던데
<readytoact_T100> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 헐;;;
<readytoact_T100> 그리고 저희 부사장님
<sungyo> 역시 좊은 바닦이에요................( _ _)
<readytoact_T100> 갓피플 만든 분이십니다
<sungyo> ~(~_~)~
<readytoact_T100> 지금은 대표가 바뀌었는데
<readytoact_T100> 최초 대표이사
<sungyo> 회사가 원래 그런회사인가요?
<readytoact_T100> 아뇨
<readytoact_T100> samahui : ppa추가하면 되나요?
<readytoact_T100> nvidia
<sungyo> 이쪽 계열에서도 저희계열 종사자들 보기가 쉽군요!
<readytoact_T100> 아뇨 저흰 모바일 보안 솔루션 개발ㄹ
<drake_kr> 보안이뭐죠
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T100> -_-ㅋ 저도 몰라요
<readytoact_T100> 저희가 만드는 제품에 보안이 다 붙던데요
<readytoact_T100> ;;;
<readytoact_T100> 저도 개발자가 아니라
<sungyo> 아. 저 여쭤보고 싶은게 있었는데요, 모바일 OTP를 활용할 경우 얼마나 안전성을 보장받을 수 있는지가 궁금해서요
<drake_kr> ... Android?
<readytoact_T100> 음.. 질문이 모호하네요
<readytoact_T100> OTP가 원래
<sungyo> 가령..누군가 의도적으로 SD카드를 빼서 데이타를 열어볼 경우, 어플을 통한 접근이 아닌 방식으로 키값을 뺼 수 있을지가 궁금해요
<sungyo> drake_kr, 예. 안드로이드요
<drake_kr> RSA가 뚫린다면 가능하겠군요
<readytoact_T100> rsa는 지금도 계속 뚫으려고 하고 있죠
<sungyo> 모바일상에 들어간 rsa를 뚫을 수 있을까요?
<readytoact_T100> nsa에서는
<drake_kr> 일단 걱정 놓으시면 되겠네요
<sungyo> rsa가 알고리즘을 말씀하시는건지...
<readytoact_T100> 막대한 돈을 들여서 장비를 사서 돌린다는 소리도 있고
<sungyo> 그러니까, 써버에 들어간 알고리즘을 말씀하시는건지
<sungyo> 기캆을 다시 암호화해놓은 방식을 말씀하시는건지 몰라서요
<readytoact_T100> rsa로 키를 생성하는거라면
<drake_kr> 키값 암호화 방식은 해시방식의 MD5가 있겠고
<drake_kr> SHA1~5가 있는데
<drake_kr> MD5, SHA1이라도 별로 불안해하지 않으셔도 되고요
<readytoact_T100> md5는  취약하다고 요즘 많이 안쓰고
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 SHA3 쓸텐데
<readytoact_T100> SHA1도 취약점이 나와서
<readytoact_T100> 네
<readytoact_T100> OTP기본 개념이 난수인데
<readytoact_T100> 뭐 그걸 떄려맞춘다면
<drake_kr> 그건 아직 세계적으로 뚫렸다는 소리 없으니 안심하고 쓰시면 됩니다.
<sungyo> 제가 잘 아는 분야가 아니라서 잘 정리가 안되는데요, OTP가 시간대를 기준으로 패스워드를 번호로 생성해준다면, 거기에서 rsa는 어디에 적용되는건지 모르겠어요
<drake_kr> OTP 진입할때 패스워드 따로 넣죠?
<sungyo> 그래야겠죠.
<drake_kr> 그래야겠죠가 아니라 따로 넣죠?
<readytoact_T100> OTP를 비번 대신 대체할 수도 있고
<readytoact_T100> 대부분은 공기관이나 은행은
<drake_kr> 시간 동기화 할때 RSA 씁니다
<readytoact_T100>  ID / PW / OTP
<readytoact_T100> 이렇게 로그인을 해요
<readytoact_T100> GOTP도 비번 넣고 OTP넣을텐데요/
<drake_kr> 그리고 OTP 몇번 실패하면 정지될텐데
<readytoact_T100> 저희 제품도 비번 뒷쪽에 OTP가 들어가요
<readytoact_T100> 그건 뒷단에서 구현하기 나름인데..
<readytoact_T100> 뱅킹는 5회인가 그럴껄요
<readytoact_T100> 10회인가
<sungyo> drake_kr,  OTP소프트웨어로 진입할때의 패스워드 말씀이신거죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<Nymph> http://www.dailyjn.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=18700
<readytoact_T100> 그리고 시간동기 방식은
<readytoact_T100> 유예시간이라고 해야하나? 그게 1분이라
<readytoact_T100> 바로 전 OTP도 사용가능해요
<sungyo> drake_kr, 그렇다면 OTP소프트웨어상에서, 정상적인 경로를 통한 접근이 아닌 다른 방식으로는 접근이 불가능하며 정상적인 경로를 통한 접근방식도 패스워드 횟수제한으로 막을 수 있으며
<readytoact_T100> 아
<readytoact_T100> 이거 14.04 한글 입력기가
<sungyo> 그 안에 OTP 생성 키만 노출되지 않게 숨겨놓는다면 안전히 쓸 수 있다는 말씀이신거죠?
<readytoact_T100> -_-..  ibus인가요
<drake_kr> 그러니까, OTP APK랑 비번을 탈취한다면 사용가능한지 묻는건가요?
<sungyo> readtoact, 그거 12.04부터 나비에서 ibus로 넘어온거일꺼에요
<sungyo> 네~~~~!!
<sungyo> OTP 키값을 APK라고 하나요? 소프트웨어에 들어가 있는 그걸 탈취할 수 있냐는 질문이에요.
<razGon_KenzFld> sungyo: 환자가 없고 우울하네요.
<readytoact_T100> -_-;;;
<drake_kr> 음
<readytoact_T100> 근데 한글이 입력이 왜 이러지
<sungyo> razGon, ~(~_~)~
<sungyo> 토닥...토닥....
<sungyo> 나중에 이거 넌센스 퀴즈로 활용해도 되겠는걸요
<readytoact_T100> samahui :  두둥... 업데이트전-
<samahui> 전 업데이트 보류중이예요
<samahui> 주말에 몰아서 할라고요
<drake_kr> 후....
<sungyo> drake_kr, 어떨거 같으세요?
<drake_kr> 시스템적인 부분에서 완벽하지 않긴 하네요
<drake_kr> 근데 그렇다고 OTP가 쉽게 탈취된다던가 하는 이야기는 아니구요
<sungyo> 예. 쉽게 빼올수 있는건 아니겠쬬...
<drake_kr> 공인인증서에 구멍이 있으니까요 -.-
<sungyo> 네?
<sungyo> 공인인증서에 구멍은 무슨말씀이신거에요..?
<drake_kr> 피슁에 걸려서 Android가 해킹을 당했다 라면
<readytoact_T100> 아니 14.04는
<readytoact_T100> 한글입력이 바보네
<samahui> 배 식당에 학생들 살아있다고 허위사실유포한건 초딩이라고 하네요
<drake_kr> Android를 업데이트하지 않았을 경우 Android 전체 롬을 탈취할 수 있네요
<readytoact_T100> 잉런
<readytoact_T100> 이런
<readytoact_T100> -_-...
<readytoact_T100> 철없는 초딩
<samahui> 부모가 문제인거죠
<readytoact_T100> samahui: 아.. 이거 커런트 드라이버는 304네요 ㅎㅎ;;;;
<readytoact_T100> ppa에 적용된거 받는데 ;;
<drake_kr> 전체 롬을 탈취당했을 경우 공인인증서는 당연히 탈취가 되고
<sungyo> drake_kr, 안드로이드의 한계인거군요.
<samahui> 300번대는 맞는데 ppa적용된건 그럴거예요
<readytoact_T100> 악;; 331 있네
<readytoact_T100> -_-;;;
<samahui> 그냥 최신으로 깔아도되요
<samahui> 331
<readytoact_T100> 커런트 말고 찍어주면 되네
<drake_kr> 공인인증서랑 OTP 비번이 같다면 RSA는 의미가 없어지고
<samahui> 그걸로 깔아주세요
<samahui> 전 그거 깔고 쓰고 있어요
<drake_kr> 업그레이드를 안 하는 사용자 잘못 -.-
<samahui> 부팅시 nvidia마크도 보이죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 다만 SSD가 빨라서 순식간에 지나간다는...
<sungyo> drake_kr, 아..은행 OTP를 생각하신거에요?
<drake_kr> 네
<readytoact_T100> 331 까는겁니다.
<sungyo> 전 사설 OTP를 생각한거였어요
<readytoact_T100> 전 스스디가 아니라
<sungyo> 사용자들에게 안전하고 편리하게 로그인할 수 있또록 TOTP를 쥐어주고 싶은데, 물리적 OTP발생기는 낱개로 구매하려면 단가가 높더라구요
<readytoact_T100> samahui : 재부팅하면서 옵션을 변경하면 되나요
<samahui> 성공하시길...
<Nymph> dprh...
<Nymph> 에고..
<readytoact_T100> ;;;
<Nymph> 오늘은 TV보지 말아야지..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 일단
<drake_kr> OTP 생성기는 오픈소스입니다.
<readytoact_T100> ㄹ리붓!!
<sungyo> OATH? OPENOTP?
<readytoact_T100> OAUTH일거에요
<readytoact_T100> 소스는 몇줄 안되요
<readytoact_T100> 아학아학.. 부티잉 되나
<readytoact_T100> ㅠㅠ ㅁ..먹통
<sungyo> 자꾸 얼어버리나봐요
<readytoact_T100> 네
<sungyo> 데스크탑으로 설치하시나요?
<readytoact_T100> 네
<readytoact_T100> 데탑써야죠
<sungyo> 데스크탑 버젼으로요?
<readytoact_T100> 업무해야하니
<sungyo> 저는 그럴 때는 서버버젼으로 부팅해서 설치하고 명령어로 쓰고싶은 조작틀을 올려버리곤 했거든요
<readytoact_T100> 그래픽이 되어야
<sungyo> 나중에 아이피 잡을 때 좀 번거롭긴 한데...
<readytoact_T100> -_- 윈도우용 게임을..
<readytoact_T100> 아이피야 뭐
<readytoact_T100> 설정파일 몇개 조물딱 되면
<readytoact_T100> 그건 문제가 아닌데
<readytoact_T100> 제가 우분투 디스플레이에 트라우마가
<readytoact_T100> 서버는 디스플레이 따위 신경안써도 되니까
<readytoact_T100> 어차피 꺼먼화면 흰글씨
<sungyo> 서버 설치하고, gdm이랑 gnome-session-fallback 설치해서 그놈으로 부팅해서 써요
<sungyo> 부팅하다 멈춰버리는 구형 데탑들에겐 요긴하게 먹히더라구요
<drake_kr> 일단 OTP단에서 뚫렸다는 얘기는 들은적이 없군요
<samahui> http://www.nvidia.co.kr/download/driverResults.aspx/75060/kr
<samahui> 64비트 맞으시죠
<samahui> 이거 받아서 직접 설치해보세요
<sungyo> drake_kr, 사설 OTP생성 어플들이 많이 있던데 그 어플들에 의존해도 괜찮을까요?
<readytoact_T100> 할...
<readytoact_T100> 네
<drake_kr> 음.. 그냥 MOTP같은데 계약하는게 편하지 않아요?
<readytoact_T100> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact_T100> 뭔가 이상해 졌슴다
<readytoact_T100> 캬캬캬캬캬
<readytoact_T100> -_-...
<samahui> 설치할때 콘솔모드드가서
<sungyo> 개인이 계약하고 하는데는 좀 한계가 있을거 같긴 한데....그런데 계약하려면 얼마정도 줘야 하죠?
<readytoact_T100> 제가 오늘 이러고 놀 정신이 없는데
<samahui> $ sudo service lightdm stop 로 xserver멈추고 설치해주셔야되요
<readytoact_T100> -_-;;; 떱
<readytoact_T100>  lightdm 이 유니티에도 기본으로 설치가 되어 있나요?
<samahui> lightdm 아니고 gdm이면 $ sudo service gdm stop
<samahui> 넵
<drake_kr> http://www.mobilians.co.kr/new/business.action?menu=3&sub=1&content=1
<readytoact_T100> 켁
<samahui> 기본으로 돌아가는거 같은데요
<readytoact_T100> -_-;;;
<readytoact_T100> 지금은 너무 늦은걸까요
<readytoact_T100> 지금 드라이버 들어내면
<readytoact_T100> x깨질텐데
<ipeter> 아.. 진짜 네2버 뉴스 끊어야할듯합니다.
<drake_kr> readytoact_T100: 회사에 motp같은 솔루션 있어요?
<readytoact_T100> 저희 nOTP 솔루션 -0-
<drake_kr> 가격을 여쭤보시잖아요
<ipeter> 잠시 보고 왔는데 배 절단해서 진입하라는 여론이 들끓는다고 하네요.
<readytoact_T100> ;;; 가격...
<readytoact_T100> -_- 금융권 납품가라
<readytoact_T100> 비싸던데
<Nymph> 불가능~
<readytoact_T100> 저희는 서버랑 같이
<Nymph> 배절단 못합니다. 장비 없이는..
<samahui> 배절단하다 살아남은 사람들 다 죽을건데요 ㅡㅡ;;
<Nymph> 배 두깨가 얼만데요..
<samahui> 절단 자체도 말이 안되구요
<readytoact_T100> ;;;
<Nymph> 현실적으로 구조작업 힘든면이 아주 크네요..
<readytoact_T100> 배를절단한다고요?
<readytoact_T100> -0-;;;
<Nymph> 유속도 빠르고
<readytoact_T100> 그거 막절단하다가
<Nymph> 뻘밭이라 앞도 안보이고
<Nymph> 거기다 물도 차갑고
<Nymph> 깊이도 있고해서
<readytoact_T100> 안에서 사람들 물살에 휩쓸릴수도 있고
<readytoact_T100> -_-..
<Nymph> 사람이 한번 잠수하면 1시간내에는 도로 나오고
<Nymph> 적어도 4시간은 쉬어야 한데요.. 안그러면 잠수병으로 죽는다고
<sungyo> readytoact, OTP인증서버도 함께 넣어주나요?
<Nymph> 이럴때 아이언맨 있었음 좋으련만..
<readytoact_T100> 억
<readytoact_T100> 네 저희는  OTP서버 포함예요
<sungyo> 억대에요?
<samahui> 아... 아이언맨... ㅎㅎ ;;
<ipeter> 진짜 뉴스보는 사람도 이렇게 애간장이 타는데.. 유가족들 진짜 힘들겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<readytoact_T100> 억;;; 대죠
<sungyo> ( _ _)
<sungyo> 개당 60달러짜리 짜리로 외부에서 서버 지원해주는 생성키를 사 쓰는게 쉽겠어요
<samahui> 유가족들 입장에서는 답답하겠죠
<readytoact_T100> http://www.nshc.net/wp/portfolio-item/notp/
<samahui> 하지만 현실적으로 구조작업이 어려운 상황이라... 답이 없네요
<samahui> 에휴
<readytoact_T100>  기존 매니저를 죽이고 해야하는군요 홍홍
<readytoact_T100> 아하하;; 설치하자마자 시스템이 걸레가 되어가는 듯한 ;;;
<drake_kr> 오잉
<drake_kr> nshc 엥신님도 그회사 아닝가
<readytoact_T100> 엔신은
<sungyo> 회사 내에서 OTP도 개발을 하시는거네요?
<readytoact_T100> 이적했습니다.
<sungyo> 옛날에 계시던 곳이에요?
<readytoact_T100> 아 지금 다니는 회삽니다
<Nymph> readytoact_T100: 이적료 얼마예요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T100> ;;;
<readytoact_T100> 그분께 물어보심이
<sungyo> 궁금한게 있는데요, 사용자에게 용이한 로그인 환경을 제공하기 위해서는 패스워드 없이 OTP 넘버로만 로그인하게 해줘도 상관 없을까요?
<sungyo> 아이디에 바로 OTP
<readytoact_T100> 하
<readytoact_T100> -_-
<readytoact_T100> 뭔가 꼬였다
<readytoact_T100> ..
<readytoact_T100> 재설치!!!!
<readytoact_T100> -,.-
<ipeter> 진짜 세금걷어서 쓰잘데 쓰지말고 저런때 대비해서 장비구매나 했으면 좋겠네요.
<drake_kr> 사용자에게 용이한 로그인 환경이라면 그냥 패스워드 입력방식으로 해야죠
<readytoact_T100> 억
<readytoact_T100> 나가버리셨어 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 기존의 패스워드 방식을 버리고 싶다는거죠
<readytoact_T100> OTP의 좋은점은
<readytoact_T100> 외울필요가 없다는거죠
<readytoact_T100> 근데 토큰타입이라면
<readytoact_T100> 토큰을 관리해야하니 번거롭고
<drake_kr> 패스워드 있어야 할텐뎅
<ihavnoth> 전 OTP 불편하던데요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 디아블로3 할때 로그인할때 OTP 썼는데
<sungyo> 아예 없애는건 아니구요, 초기 로그인 시 OTP만으로도 되게요
<sungyo> 불편하세요?
<readytoact_T100> 계정 비번 OTP
<readytoact_T100> 사실 비번이라는게 사람마다
<drake_kr> 비번 못 뺄걸요
<readytoact_T100> 사이트마다 비번 다르게 사용하는사람 거의 없잖아요
<ihavnoth> 네 불편했지만 계정해킹 당한 사례가 많아서 어쩔 수 없이 써ㅆ죠
<readytoact_T100> 대부분 같은 패턴으로 쓰고 하니
<Nymph> 근데 질문이 있는데요
<readytoact_T100> 사이트 하나 뚫리면 다 뚫리는거지
<Nymph> 제가 노트북을 쓰는데, 내장그래픽하고 외장 그래픽있어서 옵티머스기능이 있거든요
<Nymph> 아까 그래픽 드라이버 관련해서 옵티머스 이야기하시던데
<Nymph> 옵디머스 기능 끄면 외장그래픽으로만 동작하나요?
<readytoact_T100> 네 전 우분투에서 옵티머스 관련 이슈임다
<readytoact_T100> -_-ㅋ 그건 잘 모르게써요
<readytoact_T100> 전 옵티머스 설정하다
<readytoact_T100> 지금 우분투 재설치중..
<readytoact_T100> ...
<ihavnoth> 전 옵티머스가 뭔지 몰라요...
<Nymph> 제 노트북이 Intel HD 내장 + Nvidia 520M 외장 이렇게 된거라서요.
<Nymph> 그래픽 가속이 안되서리.. ㅠㅠ
<readytoact_T100> 저도 몰라요
<samahui> 외장으로만 잡아야 가능하죠
<readytoact_T100> 억 다시오셧ㅆ어!\
<readytoact_T100> 우분투 재설치중입니다
<samahui> 헉
<readytoact_T100> 아하하하;;;;
<samahui> ^^;;
<Nymph> samahui: 외장으로만 잡을라면 옵티끄면 되나용?
<samahui> 1네
<readytoact_T100> 외장으로 잡으니
<readytoact_T100> 먹통이 되네요
<samahui> 옵티를 끄는게 가장 현명한 답입니다
<readytoact_T100> 그래서 옵티머스로 잡고  OS 디텍트 끄고
<samahui> 안되면 그냥 내장으로 돌리는 수밖에 없어요
<samahui> 옵티머스 자체 지원하는게 범블비인가 고 방법뿐이데 이게 잘못하면 말아먹어서 전 걍 끄고 외장 잡아서 씁니다
<samahui> 옵티머스 XX끼 라고 안하던 욕을하게 만들어 주더군요
<readytoact_T100> 범블비 두어번 깔다가
<readytoact_T100> 날려먹은 1ㅅ
<samahui> 근데 제  T420이는 옵티끄고 외장잡아서 잘쓰고 있었는데요
<Nymph> 범블비 잘못하면 말아먹었던 1인
<Nymph> 그래서 복구하는12시간 걸림
<sungyo> 전 나가보겠습니다~
<sungyo> ^0^
<samahui> 저도 말아먹고 그냥 밀어버렸던 1인입니다
<samahui> 수고하세요
<sungyo> 네~
<Nymph> 그래픽 가속이 안되서 답답한 1인
<readytoact_T100> 저도 가속이 안되서
<readytoact_T100> -_- 답답
<readytoact_T100> 그래서 오만 삽질을
<Nymph> 다시 함 해볼까...
<Nymph> 저것때문에 밤샜거든요.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 저는 Linux Mint 16 XFCE 쓰는지라..
<readytoact_T100> 자.. 다시
<samahui> 전 옵치머스 끄고 외장으로만 잡는거 성공한 1인입니다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<readytoact_T100> -_- 엔비디아
<readytoact_T100> 로 고고
<readytoact_T100> ppa추가하고
<Nymph> 일단
<Nymph> 엔비디아 홈페이지에서 최신 드라이버 다운 받아야 되는거 아닌가요?
<samahui> ppa추가하지말고 드린거 받아서 설치채보세요
<readytoact_T100> 퀭;;;
<readytoact_T100> 링크 다시한번만;;
<samahui> nvidia드라이버 직접 받아서 xserver중단하고 설치해보세요
<readytoact_T100> 제가 다른 장비라서
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 잠시만요 찾아드릴께요 저도 다른장비라 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 근데 xorg  설정을 않하면 안 올라오지 ㅇ낳나..
<Nymph> 거기다 현재 저는 범블비 설정도 되어있어서리.
<samahui> http://www.nvidia.co.kr/download/driverResults.aspx/75060/kr
<samahui> 이놈으로 설치해보세요
<readytoact_T100> 설치는  매니저 종료하고
<Nymph> 저거는 제 그래픽카드 지원 않함
<samahui> ctrl+alt+f1으로다가 콘솔모드들어가서
<Nymph> 그래픽카드 지원하는걸루..
<samahui> 서비스만 종료하고
<samahui> 설치하시면됩니다만
<Nymph> 아니네.. 똑같네.. ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T100> 으어...
<readytoact_T100> 에러나네요
<readytoact_T100> distribution-provided pre-install script failed 랍니다.
<samahui> http://sagark.org/optimal-ubuntu-graphics-setup-for-thinkpads/ 걍 이걸로 옵티머스 기능 살리는 쪽으로다가... 아무래도 안되실거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<readytoact_T100> 아하하하;
<readytoact_T100> ㅂ..버..범블비
<readytoact_T100> ;;;;
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 범블비 쓰다가 날려 먹은 1인 이지만 은근슬쩍 몰아가는 1인..
<readytoact_T100> 갑자기 위통이;;
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> http://bbs.danawa.com/view.php?site=0&board=175&seq=2615141&page=1&snb=comm&search=y
<bluedusk> 하 어제 뉴스에서 진짜 이랬나요?
<bluedusk> 시붕 중학교때부터 우리나라 뉴스는 믿을게 못된다고 생각해서 안보긴 했지만..
<bluedusk> 너무하는구만요..;
<readytoact_T100> jtbc에서는
<readytoact_T100> 리포터가 생존학생 인터뷰하면서
<readytoact_T100> "친구가 1명 죽은거 알고 있느냐"고 물었대요
<readytoact_T100> 그래서 손석희 사장이
<readytoact_T100> 저녁뉴스때 사과 했다던데
<ihavnoth> 사과하는건 들었어요
<samahui> 종편 없에는게 답이죠
<readytoact_T100> 손석희는 사과도 멋있어
<ihavnoth> 전 종편 애청자라서...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> 보는 예능이랑 드라마가 전부 JTBC라는 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T100> 음.. 커런트 드라이버 를 깔았더니
<readytoact_T100> -_- 화면이
<samahui> 꽃할배는 봤다는..  ㅒ
<readytoact_T100> -_- 배경만 나오네요
<readytoact_T100> 아흑
<samahui> 걍 nvidia 오토퍼지 해버리고 다시 설치하시는게...
<readytoact_T100> 오토퍼지 옵션도 있군요
<samahui> 제 t420이 이상한 걸까요? 잘돌아가고 있는데요~???
<ihavnoth> 전 마녀사냥이랑 썰전.. 밀회...
<samahui> nvidia만 다 지우라고요 ㅋ
<readytoact_T100> 아마
<readytoact_T100> 노트북은 문제가 없고
<ihavnoth> 9시 뉴스까지(사실 보진 않고 출근할때 mp3로)
<readytoact_T100> 제가 문제가 있나봅니다
<samahui> sudo apt-get purge nvidia* 해서리 다 지워버리고 다시 드라이버 인스톨
<samahui> 그래도 안되면 과감하게 위 링크로 범블리 도전... !!!
<readytoact_T100> 노 오리지널 모듈 익지스트 위딘 디스 커널
<readytoact_T100> -_-..
<samahui> 그래도 안되면 뭐 외장은 포기하고 내장그래픽으로 귀향 하시는 수밖에 없어보여요 ㅜㅜ 도움이 못되어 드리네요
<readytoact_T100> 뭐 저도 말 나온김에
<readytoact_T100> 그리고 새로 설치하는김에
<readytoact_T100> 한번 해보는거죠
<readytoact_T100> 한참쓰다가 이짓 하겠습니까 ㅎㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<readytoact_T100> 근데 그럼 외부출력은
<samahui> 몇일후 프리시젼으로 같은짓 해야하는데 조금 두려워 지는데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<readytoact_T100> DVI로 하나요 아님
<readytoact_T100> DP로 하나요
<samahui> 12.04에서 성공했으니 14.04에서도 잘되겠죠
<samahui> 모니터가 지원하ㄴ는걸로요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T100> 아
<readytoact_T100> 그렇군요
<readytoact_T100> DP to HDMI젠더가 구려서 그런가
<readytoact_T100> 노이즈 작렬
<readytoact_T100> -_-...
<samahui> 제 모니터는 dvi와 hdmi달린 놈밖에 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 노트북에 dp는 다 달려있는데 한번도 안써봤어요
<samahui> 젠더가 구린거겠죠
<ihavnoth> 전 DP to HDMI 컨버터 사서 썼어요
<readytoact_T100> 저도 샀는데
<ihavnoth> 저도
<readytoact_T100> -_-
<readytoact_T100> 싸구려라 근가
<readytoact_T100> 지금은  RGB 연결해서
<readytoact_T100> 쓰는중
<readytoact_T100> 흠
<ihavnoth> 전 분실해서 저도 RGB...
<readytoact_T100> -_-  노트북 디스플레이가 먹통이군요
<readytoact_T100> 이게 좀 웃기는게
<readytoact_T100> -_-.. 모니터가 왼쪽에 있어서
<readytoact_T100> 디스플레이설정으로 외부 모니터를 왼쪽에 두면
<readytoact_T100> 노트북 디스플레이가 안나와요
<readytoact_T100> 그래서 다시 -_- 모니터를 오른쪽에 두면 둘 다나옴
<readytoact_T100> 할;;;
<readytoact_T100> -_-.. 이거 불안해서
<samahui> 그래픽 드라이버 설치하실때 부팅 자체를 discrete로 해야되네요
<readytoact_T100> 그걸로 하면
<readytoact_T100> 먹통이되요
<samahui> bios들어가셔서
<samahui> 설정 모두 초기화해버리고
<samahui> 그부분만 변경해보세요
<samahui> 그래도 안되면 센터 한번 방문해서 확인해 보셔야 할거 같은데요
<samahui> 부팅이 안되는게 말이 안되는데요
<samahui> 기본 부팅은 가능해야죠
<readytoact_T100> 네 일단
<readytoact_T100>  nvidia 삭제
<readytoact_T100> 아하하하하핳
<readytoact_T100> -_- 열번이고 스무번이고 설치는 하겠는데
<readytoact_T100> 아 시마려
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 귀찬고 힘드시죠 힘내세요~~~
<readytoact_T100> 어젠
<readytoact_T100> 무선공유기 핵펌 올리고
<readytoact_T100> 세팅하려다가
<readytoact_T100> 귀찮아서
<readytoact_T100> 옆에 켜놓고만 있어요
<readytoact_T100> 오
<readytoact_T100> -_-
<readytoact_T100> 진짜 부팅되네요
<readytoact_T100> 근데 왜 또 이러지
<samahui> 왜요?
<readytoact_T100> dk
<readytoact_T100>  아 설치usb로 부팅하니까 먹통되서요
<samahui> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="thinkpad-acpi.brightness_enable=1
<samahui> acpi_backlight=vendor"
<samahui> 옵션주세요
<readytoact_T100> 아 설치된 우분투는 부팅되서
<readytoact_T100> 331 드라이버 올리는중예요
<readytoact_T100> 말씀하신대로 바이오스 초기화 하ㅗㄱ
<samahui> usb도 부팅할때 acpi옵션 바꿔주면 될거예요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> DVD 구워야 되는뎅
<readytoact_T100> 옵티머스 설정 바꾸고 했더니  OS는 올라와요
<samahui> 넵
<readytoact_T100>  drake_kr  무슨 디비디요
<samahui> 옵티머스 꺼버리고 드라이버 잡히면 잘 될꺼예요
<samahui> 전 다시 일 좀 하다가 올께요
<readytoact_T100> 그리고 계쏙 끄고 씀되죠/
<readytoact_T100> -_- 바보 옵티머스
<drake_kr> 프라임
<readytoact_T100> 켕;;;
<readytoact_T100> -_-;; 파일시스템 에러까지 나네 이젠
<readytoact_T100> 하아
<readytoact_T100> 어렵다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 트랜슬레이터 좀 찾아봐야겠군
<bluedusk> 아 이거 어렵네요..;
<drake_kr> 박대리님
<drake_kr> 번역 안 하실래여? ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T100> samahui 됐어요!
<readytoact_T100> -0- 오오오오오
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 설마 저 찾으신건가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 저 대리 짤린지 한참됐는데요..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> 그럼 과장님?
<readytoact_T100> ;;;
<drake_kr> 차장님?
<bluedusk> 대리 짤리고 선임됨
<readytoact_T100> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 팀장님?
<drake_kr> 설마 선임부장님!!
<bluedusk> 하아
<bluedusk> 선임 퇴사자 리스트?
<bluedusk> 뭐 그런?
<bluedusk> 뭐 여튼 근데 무슨번역이길래
<bluedusk> 저 미쿡말 잘못하지만 한국말도 못하는듯..;
<bluedusk> 하아..
<drake_kr> 그냥 우분투 번역이요
<ipeter> 혹시 여기서 파이썬 전문이신분 계신가요?
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 저 컴맹인듯
<ipeter> 파이선 잘하시는분 계신가요?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 그거 이미 제가 먼저 페북에서 한거 같은데요..
<bluedusk> 아닌가? 으음.;
<drake_kr> 음.. 잘하는건 모르겠는데 아는만큼 답변드릴게요 질문부터 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ipeter, 파이썬 잘못하지만 질문하시면 잘하시는분이 대답해주실꺼에요
<razGon_KenzFld> drake_kr: 질문 하나 드려도 될까요? 하드웨어적인 부분인거 같기도 한데 말이죠.
<drake_kr> 자꾸 질문해도 되냐고 묻지 마시고 걍 물어보세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 예의상.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 저 싫어하시면 ...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> bluedusk: ㅋㅋ 네네
<bluedusk> razGon_KenzFld, 괜찮아요 drake_kr 옹은 이쁜 아가씨 좋아함
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 윈도우용 FTP클라이언트인 파일질라를 실행은 되는데 데이타 전송을 하면 프리징이 생깁니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 안이쁜 아가씨도 좋아할지도..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 웹브라우저에서 다운로드/업로드 하는데는 프리징 없을테구요
<razGon_KenzFld> 게다가 다른 컴에서 제 진료컴을 백업하려는데 갑자기 프리징이 생깁니다. 원인이 어떤것일까요?
<drake_kr> SSD 문제일 경우가 있을수 있겠고
<readytoact_T100> 아
<readytoact_T100> 뱀웨어 다시 올려야곘네
<readytoact_T100> -_-..
<drake_kr> 네트워크 드라이버 문제일 경우는 드물고..
<razGon_KenzFld> SSD헉..!! 삼성 EVO인데?요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 아. 그리고 친구가 전에도 이런적이 있다고 했습니다.
<drake_kr> 그러니까, 실행한 컴퓨터쪽에서 뻗는다는거죠? 연결되는 컴퓨터가 아니라
<razGon_KenzFld> 예
<razGon_KenzFld> 제 진료컴에서 데이터를 뽑아와서 재백업을 다른 컴퓨터에서 하려고 연결하면 진료컴이 프리징.
<razGon_KenzFld> 지금컴과 공통점은 메인보드와 cpu밖에 없습니다. 친구전에 쓰는 시스템하고요
<drake_kr> 진료컴이 리눅스고, 서버고, SSD 달려있고, 다른 컴퓨터에 파일질라가 설치돼있고 파일질라로 진료컴에서 데이터를 뽑아오는중에 진료컴이 뻗는다. 는건가요?
<bluedusk> 배아프네
<drake_kr> 똥싸요
<readytoact_T100> 음
<readytoact_T100> nvidia 잘 올리고
<razGon_KenzFld> 아! 다 윈도입니다. 윈도7
<readytoact_T100> ... 업데이트를 했더니
<readytoact_T100> 시스템이 뻗는군요
<bluedusk> 갔다옴
<drake_kr> 윈도7이면 FTP서버를 Filezilla-server로 열였다는건가용
<razGon_KenzFld> 아니요. 2가지 경우입니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 1.제가 파일질라 클라이언트를 시행해서 업로드 하려니 프리즈
<razGon_KenzFld> 2. 다른 컴에서 현재 컴의 데이타를 백업받으려고 하니 프리즈
<drake_kr> 진료컴 / 받을컴 <- 이렇게 일단 표현을 하고
<drake_kr> 어느쪽이 프리즈 되는건가요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 이전에도 이런 증상이 잇었음. 이전에 시스템과 공통점은 메인보드와 xpu.
<razGon_KenzFld> 둘다 진료컴에서 나는 증상입니다.
<drake_kr> 네트워크 카드는 레알텍.. 이려나..
<drake_kr> 근데 진료컴에서 웹서핑같은거 하는데는 전혀 문제가 없죠?
<razGon_KenzFld> 문제 없습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 메인보드가 아수스P5kc
<drake_kr> 진료컴에서 네트워크 버퍼가 모질라서 그럴수도..
<razGon_KenzFld> 네트워크 버퍼요?
<drake_kr> 그냥 뻗어서 껐다 켜야 되는 상황까지 가요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 예 완전 먹통됩니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 느낌이 메인보드가 오래되서 랜모듈쪽이 맛가서 그런게 아닌가 생각됩니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 근데 그것도 아닌거 같기도 하구요..
<razGon_KenzFld> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=490387&cate1=861&cate2=875&cate3=968&cate4=0
<razGon_KenzFld> 메인보드 사양.
<readytoact_T100> d
<readytoact_T100> 아흥
<samahui> 다음팟 보세요. 대통령 탑승객가족 방문했는데 실시간으로 나오는 내용 웃기네요. 지금까지 뭐하다 대통령 뜨니까 상황판도 놔달라고 하니 바로 해준다하고 잠수부 투입 빨리 시켜달라니까 책임자가 500명 운운하다 욕쳐먹고 있네요
<samahui> 부모들이 책임자에게 어디 대통령앞에서 거짓말해! 라고 소리지르는게 하이라이트네요
<Seony> 난리네요 난리...
<samahui> 윗대가리들이 무능한게 맞는거 같네요
<samahui> 필요한거 빨리빨리 투입하고 확보하고 하면 되는걸 뭔 핑게들은 그리 많은지 거기다 가족들 애타는데 지금까지 상황전달하는게 하나도 없다네요
<samahui> 뉴스보고 알고 있다는군요
<Seony> 자기 일 아니니깐요...
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Nymph> 다음팟 어디? 주소좀?
<samahui> 모바일 다음팟 설치하고 핸폰으로 보고있어요
<samahui> 라이브에 ytn방송 있습니다
<Nymph> 더 웃긴거는요..
<samahui> 윈도우면 pc판 설치해도 되고요
<Nymph> 거기 가족분이
<Nymph> 하는말이
<Nymph> 밖에 나가보니 길을 차량 못들어오게 다 막아놔서 뭔가해서 봤더니
<ipeter> 혹시 자바 하시는분 계신가요?
<Nymph> 대통령 오신다고 길을 다 막아놨다고 하더라구요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아.. 자바 많이 어렵네요.
<Nymph> 사람 죽어가는데, 장비나 구조 인력이 신속히 들어와도 모잘라판에
<Nymph> 대통령 왔다고 진입로를 통제해버림
<Nymph> 미쳤지.. 미쳤어..
<samahui> 솔직히 장비가 없다는 말이 잴 웃기죠. 저 큰사건이 났는데 확보도 못하다니
<samahui> 지들 무능하다고 광고하는거죠
<Nymph> 저게 통합통제하는 곳이 없어서 그래요.
<Nymph> 잠수부들이 있는데, 다 개인장비로 구조 작업중이라네요.
<ipeter> 헉
<Nymph> 해군은 해군장비로 하고
<ipeter> 심각한 대화 도중이셨군요.
<Nymph> 잠수부들은 다 개인장비가져가서 한다고..
<samahui> 우리나라는 집권이 되긴 해야되요... 자치나 분할해놓으면 이꼴이죠
<ipeter> 다음팟으로 고고 하겠습니다.
<samahui> 가족들 최고 불만이 상황파악 안되는것이군요
<Nymph> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H96py5hmWE&app=desktop
<samahui> 박근해가 말하니 박수치네요
<Nymph> 남경필 새누리당 의원은 뭐하러 거기에 갔는지..
<Nymph> 우리나라 국회의원 수준..
<samahui> 갔으면 뭘 하던지 옆에 서서 말전달하는게 다더군요
<samahui> 정말 얼굴팔러갔나본데 사고나 치지 않기를 ...
<samahui> 항로 추적시스탬을 보니 48분부 문제 발생하고 항해한거 들어났네요
<samahui> 배 문제 생기고 급선회해서 항해하다 자빠트린건데 그래놓고 수습하려다 안되서 업어버린거 같네요
<Seony> 뉴스 보니까, 시야가 20cm밖에 안된다더라구요
<samahui> 진짜 선장 죽일놈이네요
<samahui> 문제가 48분에 발생하고 바로 사람들 대피준빕만 시켰어도 다 살았을건데 조치하다 안되니 지만 배버리고 튄거네요
<samahui> 네 물속 시야가 20cm정도라네요
<Seony> 네  선장 한 명으로 인터넷이 들끓는 중이에요
<samahui> 그래서 잠수해도 손으로 더듬으면서 작업을해야되서 구조작업이 더뎐진다네요
<Nymph> 자기는 밖에 나와있어서 구조헬기오니까 구조된거라고 변명
<samahui> 이탈리아 선장이 다 탈출한줄알고 탈툴했다보다 더하네요
<Seony> 그쪽 부근 바다 유속이 엄청나게 빨라서, 잠수부들도 쉽게 못들어간다네요.
<samahui> 네 10키로정도 된다네요
<samahui> 들어갔다가 떠내려간다는군요
<Nymph> 지금 비오고 파도 높고 만조시간에  유속도 빨라서
<Nymph> 현재 소형선박은 다 대피했고 대형선박만 사고지점에 있데요.
<Seony> 삼성이랑 대우 중공업에서 크레인선 출발했는데, 도착시간이 18일 5시, 20시...
<samahui> 크레인 자체가 너무 커서 이동이 느리죠
<Nymph> 동력이 없으니까..
<Nymph> 시록 7km 라고 하데요..
<samahui> 배도 개조되었다는군요
<samahui> 이것도 문제가 되겠네요
<samahui> 1층 증축 되었다네요
<samahui> 뒤쪽이요
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 그거 일본에서 운영했던 사람들이 말하는게
<Nymph> 일본은 태풍이 많이 오잖아요.
<Nymph> 그래서 파도도 높고 그런 바다인데
<Nymph> 거기에도 끄떡없이 항해할만큼 튼튼하게 잘 만들었데요
<samahui> 그러고보니 그렇네요
<Nymph> 그래서 왠만한 파도나 유속에는 끄떡없는데 배가 침몰해다고 하니 이해가 안간다고
<samahui> 일본에서 사고가 없던 배인데 보다 잔잔한 우리나라근해에서 사고가 났다는건 확실히 인제내요
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 저기가 유속이 빨라봤자 일본 해역 태풍불기전만큼 파도 거칠지도 않고
<Nymph> 위험한곳도 아니래요..
<samahui> 대통령 영상 다시나오네요
<Nymph> 저 배가 태풍올라오기전에도 잘만 돌아댕겼던 배라고 하더라구요..
<samahui> 대통령이 말하기전에 해줘야 할 일들 이제사 해준다네요
<samahui> 사람들 화 많이 났군요
<Nymph> 화날만 하죠..
<Nymph> 얼마나 무능한지 적나라 한데..
<Nymph> 방송부터시작해서
<Nymph> 일처리하는 대책본부
<Nymph> ㅉㅉ
<samahui> 진행상황을 그때그때 잘 알려만 줬어도 지금처럼 소리치는 사람들 없었들거 같네요. 다 전달내용 미흡에서 생긴 오해와 답답함이군요
<Nymph> 졸라 웃긴게
<Seony> 엔하위키에도 읽어볼만한 내용이 많네요.  http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%EC%B2%AD%ED%95%B4%EC%A7%84%ED%95%B4%EC%9A%B4%20%EC%84%B8%EC%9B%94%ED%98%B8%20%EC%B9%A8%EB%AA%B0%20%EC%82%AC%EA%B3%A0
<Nymph> 지금 각 부처들 지들 책임 아니라고 싸움벌어짐.
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 단원고 교사들도 떨고 있다는 소식..
<Nymph> 처음에 전원 구조됏따는 문자 돌렷는데, 무슨 근거로 그랬냐 하니까 방송보고 문자 돌렸다. (여기서 시민들 화내고 욕함)
<Nymph> 방송국은 교육청에서 자료보내줘서 방송보낸거다 이러니까 교육청에서는 그런자료보낸적 없다..
<Nymph> 시민들 방송국, 교육청, 교사들 다 저작거리에서 도끼로 다 죽이라고 난리임
<samahui> Seony님 링크가 제대로 정리되어있네요 ㅎ
<ipeter> 아. 진짜 지금은 다른이야기 다 필요없고 진짜 무슨수를 써서라도 빨리 공기좀 넣고 어떻게 조치를 취했으면 좋겠는데 기상도 안좋다고 하네요.
<Seony> 오덕이 작성하는 위키답죠 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 진짜 가슴이 먹먹합니다.
<samahui> 너도 빠른 시일내에 공기라도 넣어 줄 수 있었으면 좋겠네요
<samahui> 저도
<ipeter> 도대체 천안함같은거 큰일 터졌을때 이후에도 제대로된 메뉴얼조차 안만들어놨는지
<ipeter> 진짜 소잃고 외양간 고치지도 않았네요.
<ipeter> 정말 화납니다.
<Seony> 여기 위키에 보니까, 해당 선박 자체가 구멍이 나면 순식간에 침몰되는 구조를 가진 배라네요
<ipeter> 아.. 진짜 저 배 인양했을때 그 배에서 나올 시신 생각하면 몸서리가 쳐집니다.
<samahui> 아 진짜 위키보면서 가장 승질나는부분은 정치인들 특히 이번 선거 후보들 선거운동에 써먹는 꼬라지와 정치인들 사고현장찾아서 부모님들이 질문해도 씹으면서 인터뷰만 처하다 물맞고 쫓겨난 부분이네요
<samahui> 다 짤라 버릴 방법을 찾아야 하지 않을까 싶습니다
<Seony> 이번 일을 계기로 국민들이 정치인들 좀 뒤엎어야할지도...
<drake_kr> 엎어야 하지만 엎지 않죠
<drake_kr> 전 솔직히 한달 지나면 저 일이 다 잊혀진 일이 될 것 같아서 무서운데요
<bluedusk> Seony, 그렇게 갈아없어질 정치인이고 이런 사태를 계기로 정신차릴 유권자였으면
<bluedusk> 애초에 이런 사태까지 오지도 않았을꺼에요
<Seony> 외국에서 인터넷 포탈사이트로만 소식을 접하는 저도 답답한데, 거기서는 더하겠군요...
<ipeter> 진짜 지도자를 잘 뽑아야하는 이유를 알겠네요.
<readytoact_T420> dddd
<readytoact_T420> 아아아아
<ipeter> 이런 어려움이나 재난에 있어 어떻게 대처를 하는데서 판가름 나네요.
<drake_kr> 엑소 결방이라고 지랄하는년이 기자 -_-
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 솔직히 제가 잘 모르는데 기자 가방끈 길어야되지 않나요?
<ipeter> 언론고시 들어본거 같은데... 기자는 해당 안되나요.
<bluedusk> 아니 그냥 딴나라당이랑 공주님 찬양기사만 내주면
<bluedusk> 승승장구하는 기자생활인데
<bluedusk> 뭐 맞춤법만 안틀리고
<ipeter> 근데 어쩐일로 조선일보가 이번 사건을 1면에서 까죠?
<bluedusk> 귀닫고 눈감고 바른소리 안하고 제목학원에서 제목 뽑는법만 잘 배우면
<bluedusk> 기자 하는거 같던데요?
<ipeter> 아..보통 기자분들 다 신방과에 학벌 좋으신분으로 알고 있었는데..
<samahui> 인터넷 뉴스가 많아지면서 능력안되고 자격안되도 기사 올리는 기레기가 늘었죠
<Seony> 맞춤법이야 뭐 아래아한글 쓰면 알아서 잡아주니 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 밥먹으러 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 저녁시간들되시고 부디 좋은 소식 들을 수 있으면 좋겠네요
<ipeter> 우와..위키 봤는데 삼풍때 엄청 죽었네요..;;;;;
<ipeter> 501명....;;;;;;
<ipeter> 진짜 이건 국가 수치네요.
<samahui> 내일뵈요
<bluedusk> ipeter, 괜찮아요
<ipeter> 백화점 붕괴로 저렇게 많이 죽다니..;;;
<Seony> 들어가세요
<ipeter> 조심히 들어가세요.
<drake_kr> 저도 퉤근합니다
<bluedusk> 아직 제2롯데월드 남앗어요
<drake_kr> 오늘 퉤근 늦넹 ㅜ.ㅜ
<ipeter> http://rigvedawiki.net/
<ipeter> 이사이트 도대체 뭔가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 진짜 대박이네요.
<ipeter> 정리 엄청 잘해놓았네요.
<ipeter> 퇴근하겠습니다.
<razGon_LaNo> 다들 주무세요?
<phuh> you bet
<razGon_LaNo> phuh: Hi!
<phuh> razGon_LaNo: 헬로우
<razGon_LaNo>  에잉?!
<razGon_LaNo> 한글이 되시는 군요.
<razGon_LaNo> 업데이트 하셨는지요?
<Nymph> 아직 살아 있습니다.
<Nymph> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_LaNo> Nymph: 안녕하세요?
<Nymph> razGon_LaNo: 반갑습니다.~
<razGon_LaNo> 밤중의 우분투채널은 조용하군요.
<Nymph> 다른 채널도 조용해요~
<Nymph> 근데 지금쯤이면 우분투 새로운 버전 배포되고 있지 않을까요?
<razGon_LaNo> 그래서 업데이트 하신분이 계신가 해서요
<phuh> #ubuntu-release-party
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<phuh> #ubuntu+1
<Nymph> 풀린모양이네요..
<Nymph> 어디서 받지..
<phuh> #ubuntu-release-party 여기에 오시면 됩니다
<Nymph> rjrltj qhrh dlTsmsep
<Nymph> 거기서 보고 있는데
<Nymph> 공지를 봐야 하나요?
<phuh> 아뇨 다들 지금 release 기다리는 중 ㅋㅋ
<phuh> ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ RELEASE or RIOT! ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ
<phuh> 이랍니다
<Nymph> 그렇군요..
<Nymph> 다들 뭔가 같은것만 올라오나ㅔ요..
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 스팸처리중인듯.
<phuh> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LaNo> 어짜피 제 홈서버는 3-6개월가량 뒤에 할계획입니다.
<razGon_LaNo> 그때 재설치해야죠.
<phuh> 우분투서 heartbleed 패치 어떻게 하면 쉽게 하죠?
<razGon_LaNo> 4테라짜리 하드로업할까 생각중.
<razGon_LaNo> 저는 그냥 update하고 upgrade하니 다 설치되었더군요.
<Nymph> 그냥 업뎃으로 하면 되지 ㅇ낳나요?
<phuh> 그게 끝인가요?
<phuh> 서버 부팅은 필수인가요
<Nymph> 별도 컴파일 설치된게 없으면
<razGon_LaNo> 그게 우분투의 편리함이죠
<Nymph> 아직 안올라왓구나..
<Nymph> 오오~
<Nymph> 연결됐다.
<Nymph> main universe multiverse restriced
<Nymph> 근데 원래 iso 파일이 없는건가..
<Nymph> 아직은 아닌갚네요.. ㅋ
<razGon_LaNo> 그렇군요.
<Nymph> 참 이럴때보면 외국놈들도 급하긴 마찬가지인듯..
<razGon_LaNo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 몇분째 계속 같은 질문만 되풀이하고 대답하고.. ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 나왔냐? 아직이다..
<Nymph> 이말만 대체 몇분째여...
<Nymph> 오
<Nymph> 나왔다
<Nymph> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Nymph> 이거 아님요?
<razGon_LaNo> 아니에요.
<Nymph> 잉? ㅡ래요
<razGon_LaNo> 데일리빌드. 이건 미리 나온거 아닌감요?
<Nymph> 공식버전이 아닌갚다..
<Nymph> 다운받기 취소 .. ㅋ
<Nymph> 아직 릴리즈 안됐다고 url 알려줬는데 http://michaeltmondak.webs.com/Jeopardy%20-%20Think%20Music%20-%202008.mp3
<Nymph> 이게 뭐야.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 저놈들 웃기네요.. ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> http://geebzor.com/tech/linux/canonical-delays-release-of-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<Nymph> Delay 됐다는 소식이네요.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 17일날 릴리즈는 물건너 간듯.
<AutoWiZ> 메모리 32기가로 업글 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 재붓
<sungyo> 똑똑똑~~(손가락 노크)
<DarkCircle> ?ㅅ?
<sungyo> Realingner_ : 이전에 서지 보호기 설치하실 때 40K 짜리 3개 설치하셨다 하셨나요?>
<sungyo> DarkCircle : IDC에 서버를 넣을 경우 보안상 이점이 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 방화벽 뒤에 넣어달라면 IDC 자체 방화벽 쓸 수 있는 이점은 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 그래도 서버 자체 방어 구성은 해야 됩니다.
<sungyo> 이번에 구성하시는 서버는 데이터센터에 넣어버리실건가요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 안넣어요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 세월호 사건 때문에 한달 연기합니다.
<DarkCircle> 팀 일정 한달짜리 다 취소시켜버렸어요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 이번 부활 일정은 모조리 축소시키는걸로 ...
<sungyo> 아
<sungyo> 다들 행사 축소하는군요
<DarkCircle> 저희 같은 경우는
<sungyo> 네
<DarkCircle> 팀원 인맥 기준으로 두다리 건너 학생이
<DarkCircle> 실종자입니다.
<sungyo> ..
<DarkCircle> 의외로 아주 가까운 인맥쪽에서 일이 터지니까 ...
<DarkCircle> 여파가 상당히 치명적이더군요 -_-
<sungyo> 이전에 김선일 사건때 생각나네요..그때 합창단 선교 순회공연중이었는데, 버스에서 팀원이 전화로 연락을 받았거든요.
<DarkCircle> 참고로 중동에서는 선교하면 안됩니다.
<sungyo> ...
<DarkCircle> 법으로 정해져 있거든요.
<DarkCircle> 어떤 종교든 권유도 강요도 아무것도 못하게 되어 있습니다.
<sungyo> 뭐..너무 오래된 일이라서요.
<sungyo> 교회 건물 내에 방이 하나 비는데 거기에 IDC(?)를 차릴지가 고민이었어요
<DarkCircle> 방의 환경을 고려해주셔야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 통풍이 잘 되어야 하고
<sungyo> 자동차 밧대리 두개정도 사놓은뒤 회로 구성해서 정전시 전력공급하게 해주고
<DarkCircle> 대신 일정 습도를 계속 유지해야 합니다.
<sungyo> 통풍, 중요하죠 '-'
<sungyo> 습도는 왜요?
<sungyo> 뭐..그래봐야 컴퓨터 네다섯대 정도라서요
<DarkCircle> 습도가 너무 올라가면 부품이 부식됩니다.
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 전 습도를 올려주라고 하신건줄 알았어요
<DarkCircle> 전 메인보드가 썩는것도 봐서 ...
<sungyo> 그럴수 있죠..
<sungyo> 유사시엔 발전기(?)가동까지 생각해볼 수도 있을텐데
<DarkCircle> 발전기는 왜 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 UPS 달고 비상종료 루틴 가동하면 됩니다.
<sungyo> 문제는 교회 안으로 들어오는 회선이 가끔씩...말썽을 피울 때가 있어서 신뢰가 안가네요.
<sungyo> 루틴이 뭐죠?
<DarkCircle> 절차요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 shutdown 시키라는 얘기
<sungyo> 음.
<DarkCircle> 근데 통상적으로 전기가 나가면 ...
<DarkCircle> 한시간 안에는 들어옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 보통 shutdown 프로세스로 가지 않고 sleep 모드로 가죠. 최소한의 부분만 구동을 하게.
<sungyo> 서버를 다른 곳에다가도 벨런싱 해놓아야 할까요?
<DarkCircle> 하드디스크나 메모리 CPU 이런부분만 돌아가고 비디오카드 전원은 꺼버리는겁니다.
<sungyo> 그 말씀은, 전력을 낮춘 상태에서 버틸 수 있다는 말씀이시네요?
<DarkCircle> 돈이 많으시다면야 ... 외국에도 놓을 수 있죠.
<sungyo> 보통 UPS가지고 얼마나 버티나요?
<sungyo> 오우
<sungyo> 그건 너무...( _ _)
<DarkCircle> 아니 뭐 ...
<DarkCircle> 중국에서 30테라 클라우드 서비스도 하는데 ..
<sungyo> 서지를 140K정도까지 대비해둘 필요가 있을까요?
<sungyo> 어느정도 해줘야 할지 감이 안와서요.
<DarkCircle> 교회가 벼락이 잘 떨어지는 곳인가요?
<sungyo> 저와 제가 도와주는 교회 두곳을 모두 다 생각을 해봐야 하는데요, 저희같아서는 꼭 그렇지만은 않은데...
<sungyo> 건물 서지가 없어서 한번 타고 들어오면 골치아파지더라구요. 그래서 항상 번개를 칠때는 건물 전력을 차단해왔어요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 전기공사부터 다시하시는걸 추천합니다.
<sungyo> 제가 지금 도와주는 교회는...산간지역쪽인데 아직까지 번개 사고는 없었다고 하지만 제가 보기엔 거기도 한번 터지면 '크리'라서요
<sungyo> 쫌만 더 이야기해주세요
<DarkCircle> 기본적으로 건물에 NG 라고 ... 접지선 제대로 들어와 있는지부터 봐야 하구요
<DarkCircle> 보통 접지선은 내장용 접지선은 연선 안쓰고 단선 씁니다.
<sungyo> 테스터기로 확인했었어요.
<sungyo> 이전에 서버 한곳으로 모으면서요
<sungyo> 연선은 뭐고 단선은 뭐죠?
<DarkCircle> 단선은 선 한가닥짜리
<DarkCircle> 최소한 2~3미리 정도 되는 굵은 선이고요
<sungyo> 단선으로 되어져있어요
<DarkCircle> 연선은 가는 가닥이 여러줄 꼬여있는게 연선이죠. 보통 220V 플러그 같은거 만들때 선 비비 꼬아서 모양새 만든담에 플러그 안쪽에 나사로 조여주잖아요?
<sungyo> 네. 접지는 단선이었어요
<DarkCircle> 전기선 같은 경우도 내장은 단선 벽에서 나오는 부분부터는 연선 .
<sungyo> 건물 내에서는 220볼트도 단선으로 구성해놨더라구요. 늘 택사를 타며 살아온 인생이라..( _ _)
<DarkCircle> 벽 내부에서는 ...
<DarkCircle> 써지프로텍터||두꺼비집 까지는 단선으로 들어오고
<DarkCircle> 두꺼비집에서 벽 콘센트로 들어가는 부분부터는 연선으로 처리해도 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 하면 전자제품에 과전류가 흐를때 콘센트에 불이 붙어서 탑니다.
<DarkCircle> 콘센트에 불이 붙지 않으면 전자제품이 터져버립니다.
<sungyo> 아!
<sungyo> 연선으로 해놓으면요?
<sungyo> 오호라...
<DarkCircle> 써지에서 1차적으로 막아주고
<DarkCircle> 그 다음 두꺼비집에서 막아주고
<DarkCircle> 마지막으로 연선에서 막아주고요.
<sungyo> 그리고 접지는 단선으로 해주고요?
<sungyo> 그래서 전기공사부터 말씀해주신거군요
<DarkCircle> 두꺼비집에서 콘센트로 가는건 아무래도 ....
<DarkCircle> 연선으로 해도 되겠죠?
<DarkCircle> 벽에 내장하는 접지를 단선으로 해야 하는 이유는
<DarkCircle> 어쨌든 번개가 치면 그걸 땅으로 흘려보내야 하기 때문입니다.
<DarkCircle> 연선일때보다 단선일때가 도선 단면적이 넓으므로 시간당 전류 흐름양은 더 많아지죠.
<sungyo> 무섭군요.
<DarkCircle> 만약 연선으로 해버리면 그게 가전제품으로 들어갑니다.
<sungyo> 전기 배공으로 그런 연출을 해낼 수 있따는게요
<DarkCircle> 전류의 흐름이라는건 단위 면적당 얼마나 전자가 지나가느냐이고
<sungyo> 서버실로 들어가는 전기는 따로 두꺼비집에서 연선으로 빼도 좋겠군요
<DarkCircle> 전류의 흐름은 전압으로 결정되는데 이건 곧 흐름의 속도를 결정하는거고요.
<DarkCircle> 저항은 전자의 흐름을 방해하는건데 이건 굳이 설명을 안드려도 ...
<sungyo> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=500038787&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&pos_shop_cd=SH&keyword_seqno=4686023011&search_keyword=%BC%AD%C1%F6+%BA%B8%C8%A3%B1%E2
<DarkCircle> 서버실에 있는건 연선으로 빼야죠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 전기공 불러서 하면 알아서 해줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 이 방에 전자제품 잔뜩 놓을거다 하면 거기 맞춰서 다 셋팅해주죠.
<sungyo> 교회에서 전기공을 찾으면 제가....
<DarkCircle> 전기 시설 잘못만지면 죽습니다. 그래서 돈이 들더라도 외부 업체분 불러서 하시는게 좋아요.
<sungyo> 그럼 배선작업시에 접지는 단선으로 홀로 빼줘야 겠어요. 3선으로 접지포함된걸로 빼지 말구요
<DarkCircle> 물론 위험한 작업이기 때문에 부르는대로 비용을 주면 잘해줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 그 부분은 전기기사가 다 알아서 해줍니다.
<sungyo> ( _ _) 저희는 제가 다해왔어요....ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 용도만 말씀하시면 돼요 .
<sungyo> 괜찮아요..전체 두꺼비집 내리고 하면 될꺼에요....
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 외부 업체 부르는게 좋습니다. 두꺼비집 내린다고 해서 일이 해결되는건 아니거든요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 언급한 "전기 공사"는
<DarkCircle> 전봇대에서 들어오는 라인단부터 다 잡는겁니다.
<sungyo> 맨붕이군요
<sungyo> IDC는 포기하겠습니다
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 공사하면서 오실로 잡아서 공급 주파수 제대로 나오는지도 봐야 하구요
<DarkCircle> (60Hz로 나오는지 체크 해야...)
<sungyo> 그건 업체를 불러야 하는거네요...
<DarkCircle> 네 그래서 업체 부르라는 얘깁니다.
<sungyo> 정말 나중에 돈가지고 IDC를 차려볼 생각이 아닌 이상 거기까진 생각하면 안되겠어요~
<DarkCircle> 배선도 건네주고 견적부터 받고 기존의 내장선은 웬만하면 건드리지 못하게 하되 문제가 있는 부분이라면 최대한 접지를 하도록 ..
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 굳이 IDC 아니라도 그건 정말 기본입니다.
<DarkCircle> 특히나 교회 건물은 가정 건물이 아니기 때문에 접지 잘해야 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 어떤 장비를 도입하느냐에 따라 순간 전류 15~20A급도 쓸 수 있으니까요.
<sungyo> 접지를 하면서 단선과 연선의 차이를 이용해야 하는건줄은 몰랐어요
<DarkCircle> 특히 음향장비라든지 ..
<sungyo> 네...음향같아서는 그럴 수 있거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 무조건 벽 콘센트는 접지 되는 콘센트를 써야 ... 음향 장비는 옛날 장비는 일부 아날로그인데
<sungyo> 뭐 그것도, 1000명단위 이상 콘서트를 할게 아닌 이상 거기까진 생각 안하기는 하는데요..
<DarkCircle> 최근 나온 장비는 전자장비라 어차피 접지 다 해야 됩니다. 안그러면 코일 금방 나가요.
<sungyo> 음. 음향쪽도 잘 아시네요?
<DarkCircle> 스피커 같은곳에 안에 보면 코일이 감겨있는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 나가더군요
<sungyo> 보셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<sungyo> 그런건 음향을 만지는 사람들이가 관심 있게 살펴보는 부분인데...
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 다크서클님의 정체가 궁금합니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어쩌다가 뜻하지 않게 ... 전 조명이랑 전산장비만 보는데
<sungyo> 그렇게 조명 옆에 계시다가 믹서기를 만지시게 된거군요
<DarkCircle> 갑자기 음향하는 영감님이 저더러 장비 셋팅하는거좀 같이 하자고 해서
<DarkCircle> 스피커에 믹서장비까지 다 봅니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 조명도 그냥 핀조명 이런거 말구요
<DarkCircle> 대형 무대에서 쓰는 그런 조명입니다.
<sungyo> 네. 상황별 연출이 가능한 조명 말씀이신거죠?
<DarkCircle> RGB 조절 가능하고 ... 회전도 되고 ..
<DarkCircle> 네 .
<sungyo> 단추 꾹꾹 눌러 쓰는 그런거요...
<DarkCircle> 단추도 있고 휠 컨트롤도 있고 슬라이더도 있고 ...
<DarkCircle> 좀 싸구려 장비긴 한데 ... 중고로 200인가 300인가 ..
<sungyo> 나중에 저희도 메인스피커 접지 살려놔야겠네요
<sungyo> 중고로 200~300이면 규모가 없는건 아닌데요
<DarkCircle> 스피커에서 터지는 소리 안들으시려면 접지는 필수입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 컨트롤러 장비만 200~300이요.
<DarkCircle> LED 조명 다 합치면 거의 ...
<sungyo> 작년에 음향도 제가 만져가지고 겨우 자리를 잡아놓았는데
<DarkCircle> 대당 수백 가니까 합치면 2000가네요
<sungyo> 배선 새로 깔고....커버 씌워놓고...
<sungyo> 조명만 말씀이신거죠?
<sungyo> 공연팀이 규모가 있네요?
<DarkCircle> 조명 모듈이 하나가 있고요
<sungyo> 한번 나중에 움직이실때 같이 따라가서 봐야겠네요. 주일날만 움직이시나요?
<DarkCircle> LED 조명 모듈이 양쪽으로 두개씩 네개에
<DarkCircle> 돌아가는놈 하나씩
<sungyo> 혹시 군선교도 가시나요?
<DarkCircle> 해서 총 6개를 콘솔에 물립니다.
<DarkCircle> 군선교는 옛날에 했었다가 이 팀에서 안합니다. 멤버가 없어서 ..
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 제가 컨텍 넣어야겠어요~
<DarkCircle> 이유가 뭐였냐면
<DarkCircle> 멤버끼리 사귀다 결혼했어요 (응?)
<DarkCircle>  ....
<sungyo> 응?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 커플 둘이 탄생하고 그룹이 박살났습니다 (-0-)
<sungyo> 헝~
<sungyo> 커플이 둘씩이나!!
<DarkCircle> 어쩌다 남자 둘 여자 둘이 들어왔는데
<sungyo> 커플이 되었으면 팀을 지킬것이지 그리고 그룹을 박살내다뉘...
<DarkCircle> 둘이 다 결혼을 하드라고요
<sungyo> 헝~
<DarkCircle> 근데 한쪽에서 나간다고 하면서 ... 원래 팀은 같이 다 해야 하는건데 커플 하나가 나간다고 하니까
<DarkCircle> 신부님이 같이 해야 되는데 커플 하나 나가면 의미 없다.
<DarkCircle> 라고 해서 해체결정.
<sungyo> 그래서요?
<sungyo> 팀 하나가 날라간건가요?:
<DarkCircle> 그래서 희한하게 울팀에는 기수개념이 존재합니다.
<DarkCircle> 지금은 애기들이 있는데 얘네가 3기인가 4기인가 ..
<DarkCircle> 넵.
<DarkCircle> 애기라고 하는데 이제 5~6학년
<sungyo> 그랬군요~
<DarkCircle> 아 애기 맞네 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ..
<sungyo> 히히 재미있어욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아 보고싶네요.
<sungyo> 주일날에만 뛰세요?
<sungyo> 평일엔 안뛰시나요?
<DarkCircle> 애들 가면 노래 박자 맞추고 음 틀리지 말라고 하는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 평일엔 못하죠.
<DarkCircle> 다 학교가는데
<DarkCircle> 애들이 -ㅠ-
<sungyo> 금요일 저녁때나 그럴때요
<DarkCircle> 못해요
<sungyo> 주일날에는 뛰시나요?
<DarkCircle> 토요일이나 일요일에 해야 하는데
<sungyo> 토요일에 뛰실 때 있으세요?
<DarkCircle> 일요일엔 팀장 신부님이 대미사를 봐야 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 토욜만 뛰어요
<sungyo> 그럼 토요일 주로 뛰시겠네요?
<DarkCircle> 매주까진 못하고
<sungyo> 토요일 뛰실 때 기회가 닿으면 한번 가봐야겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 한주하고 한주쉬고 그 다음주에 하고 그런식입니다.
<sungyo> 주로 어느 지역으로 다니세요? 서울 근교만 다니시나요? 지방도 뛰시나요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 저희가 무대가 올해는 전국 대상이고
<DarkCircle> 내년에는 미국 날라갈 예정이라 ..
<sungyo> 방학때 미주 순회 다녀오시게요?
<sungyo> 팀이 정말 짜임새가 있어보이는군요
<DarkCircle> 아마 그렇게 될거 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 돈은 없는데 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 미쿸까지 왕복 요금이 200인데 -_- 돈은 어떻게 구해야 하나 이생각뿐..
<sungyo> 원래 판벌리면 여차저차해서 가게 되는게 이바닦이자나요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 여름때라 ... 크리가 장난이 아니거든요.
<sungyo> 뭐 어떻게 구해요~~~ 저희가 때워야죠 (응?)
<DarkCircle> 때운다고 이게 제주도 같으면 모를가
<DarkCircle> 미국은 진짜 힘들어요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그죠
<DarkCircle> 유럽이었으면 아마 쥐쥐쳤을겁니다.
<sungyo> 이전에 한번 대학교 합창단에서 영국 한번 뛴적 있어요
<DarkCircle> 유럽쪽은 프랑크푸르트가 관문인데 성격 그지같은 아쟈씨들이 검문게이트에서 시비거는게 있어서
<sungyo> 그때 저는 일한다고 합류를 못했는데...다른 팀들은 지금도 기억에 선하다고 하더라구요
<sungyo> 신부님 껴계시면 함부로 못할텐데요...
<DarkCircle> 검문게이트에선 신부님도 그냥 일반인입니다.
<sungyo> 음. 독일쪽은 그런가보네요.
<DarkCircle> 차별 없어요. 어린애들도 검문대상.
<DarkCircle> 가끔 마피아 같은넘들 보면
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 애들 부녀자 노인 시켜서 마약이나 총포류 운반하는거 시키기도 하기 때문에
<sungyo> 아니요. 검문같은거 하거나 하더라도... 함부로 대하지는 않을껄요
<sungyo> 하긴...그럴수도 있으니...
<DarkCircle> 다짜고짜 끌려가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 당해보면 압니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 당해보셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 전 캄보디아에서 실수로 여권에 도장 안찍어서요 /'ㅅ'/
<DarkCircle> 근데 거기 아자씨들은 인심이 좋아서 다 해주던데 ...
<sungyo> 헐
<DarkCircle> 진짜 남들 다 자는 시간에 눈이 딱 3_3
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 되어가지고
<DarkCircle> 다들...
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 3_3
<DarkCircle> 왜 도장 없어 어쩔거임?
<DarkCircle> 그러면서 눈이 3_3
<DarkCircle>  ...
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 돈주면 해줄거냐? 라고 했더니 바로 해주데요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 친구 부모님이 캄보디아 선교사로 계신데 갑자기 생각이나네요.
<sungyo> 그런덴 왜 갔다오신거에요~ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 캄보디아는 로컬 사람들 먹는거 보면 진짜 부실해서 ...
<DarkCircle> 쉬러 갔다왔죠
<DarkCircle> 거긴 휴양지예요.
<sungyo> 오...캄보디아가 휴양지인가요?
<DarkCircle> 다들 캄보디아를 관광지로 아는데
<sungyo> 전 선교지로밖에 인식이 안되어져 있어서요..
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 태국도 그렇고 캄보디아도 볼거 별로 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 캄보디아는 ... 인간의 존엄성을 배우러 가는 곳입니다.
<sungyo> 좋은 표현이신데요!
<sungyo> 하...
<DarkCircle> 킬링 필드에서 희생되어간 사람들의 유골 ...
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그 현장을 본다면 ...
<sungyo> 이전에 그 선교사님 딸이 참 이뻤는데 말이죠..쓰읍~
<DarkCircle> 지금의 캄보디아가 이렇게 살아있는거만 해도 기적이다 라고 생각할 수 있죠.
<sungyo> 휴향하기엔 느낌이 무거운데요..
<DarkCircle> 똔레삽을 낀 쪽이 쉬기에 분위기가 참 좋거든요.
<DarkCircle> 물론 거기서 골목 안으로 들어가면 ㅈ됩니다. (ㅇㅇ?)
<sungyo> 함부로 들어갈 곳이 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 수면 독침으로 손목 탁 치고 손잡고 끌고 가서 지갑 다 터는 ..
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 거기 사설 보안관 쫙 깔려있는데 보안관 안내만 잘 따르면 문제 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 경찰을 일단 안믿기 때문에 보안관들이 자체적으로 봉사를 해요.
<sungyo> 암튼 다크서클님 조명에 음향까지 만지시던 이야긴 꽤나 의아했어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 조명은 직접 컨트롤 한다기보단 주로 셋팅 쪽이고요.
<DarkCircle> 웬만한건 다 자동화되어 있어서 사실 건드릴것도 별로 없는지라 ...
<sungyo> 스크립트는 뭘로 짜요?
<DarkCircle> 전기 연결 상태만 제대로 확인하면 돼요 .
<DarkCircle> 그게 참 ....
<sungyo> 자체적으로 짜나요?
<DarkCircle> 좋은 질문이긴 한데 스크립트가 없더군요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 장비가 졸 싸구려라서 수동으로 다 누르면서 레코딩하고 돌려요.
<sungyo> 기기 안에다가 단추로 입력하는건가요? 터미널로 열어서 짜고 하는 식은 아닌거네요?
<DarkCircle> 네 단추로 입력하는거요.
<DarkCircle> 그런게 있었으면 얼씨구 하고 쌍수를 들었죠.
<DarkCircle> USB로 맥이랑 연결해서 콘솔에서 다 짜주고 ...
<sungyo> 시간제로 입력하는건가요? 아님 정해진 동작을 단추를 누를 떄 수행하는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 믹서 콘솔이랑 연동하면 지가 알아서 조명 싹 해주는...
<sungyo> 옆에 맥이 한대 있나보네요?
<DarkCircle> 시간제라긴 좀 그렇고 템포 맞춰서 입력해주고 템포 조절해준 다음에 재생 버튼 딱 두르면 그냥 돌아가요.
<sungyo> 믹서 콘솔이랑 조명을 연결한다라...음...
<DarkCircle> 맥은 ... 음향쪽 하시는분이 쓰는거예요
<DarkCircle> 맥에서 큐시트 짜서 그거에서 돌리면서 음향 컨트롤하고 ...
<DarkCircle> 원격컨트롤은 아잉패드로 ...
<DarkCircle> 무선 공유기 가지고 와서 연결 세팅 다 해준 다음에 ..
<sungyo> 음향 신호에서 정해진 리미테이션 이상으로 넘을 경우 조명이 들어오게 하거나, 일정 영역대 안에서 신호가 들어올때..가량 드럼 베이스라던지요, 그런 신호를 조명으로 연결해서 넣어주면 재미있겠는데요
<DarkCircle> 그거 이미 다 장비에 있습니다.
<sungyo> 그래요?
<DarkCircle> 그게 트리거 신호라고 하는데
<DarkCircle> 마이크 짹에다 AUX로 빼는 식으로 해서 연결해줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 3핀 마이크잭 말구요
<sungyo> 공연팀이 전 소규모일줄 알았는데, 서포트가 완전 전문적인 수준인데요?
<DarkCircle> 모노 시그널선.
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 웃긴게 ...
<DarkCircle> 공연 가려고 하면
<DarkCircle> "우리성당엔 뭐가 없어요 어떻게 하죠?"
<sungyo> 원격 컨트롤이 공간제약이 없어져 믹서를 듣기 좋은 곳에 설치하기 어려울 경우에 활용하기가 좋기는 할거 같더라구요
<DarkCircle> 이러고 있는데
<DarkCircle> 우리가 다 알아서 준비해갑니다 하면 안믿어요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 교회나 성당이나...
<sungyo> 그쪽도 많이 당해본거죠~
<DarkCircle> 장비를 한트럭에 꽉 채워서 싣고 가기 때문에 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 그거 풀기 시작하면 그때부터 와나 거짓말 아니네? 이러고 ... 아침부터 그쪽 성당 죽어나는거죠.
<sungyo> 이전에 군부대에서 군종병으로 있을 때, 꼭...행사 당일날 와서 감내놔라 대추 내놔라 하는 팀들이 있어요
<DarkCircle> 장비 끌고 올라가는거부터 시작해서 배선도 그렇고
<sungyo> 드럼이 어디있죠? 키보드 쓸 수 없나요? 마이크 6대 스텐트 포함해서 깔아주세요~
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 팀이 준비를 해와야죠.
<DarkCircle> 오는 팀이 알아서 준비를 해와야 정상 ...
<DarkCircle> 군대는 특히 ... 군대 특성이란게 있는데
<sungyo> 그래서 그거 한번 당해보고는 제가 직접, 어느 교회 온다고 하면...
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 있을거라고 기대하는거 자체가 큰 착각
<sungyo> 다 교회 찾아서 직접 어떠한 팀이 무대에 올라갈 것인지, 뭐가 필요한지 일일이 다 확인하고...
<DarkCircle> 공연 준비는 최소한 아무리 늦어도 4주전에 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 큐시트 확정하는건 3주전에 끝내고요.
<DarkCircle> 연습은 보통 2~3주전서부턴가 ...
<sungyo> 뮤지컬인가요?
<DarkCircle> 해서 1주일 전에 부터 벼락치기를 합니다.
<sungyo> 뭐 뭐 올리세요?
<sungyo> 무대에요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 워십이죠.
<sungyo> 정해진 레파토리 있꾸요?
<DarkCircle> 중창+워십
<sungyo> 거기에서 중간 중간에 변화구를 주는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 네 공연을 오래 다니다보니 기본 틀은 있습니다.
<sungyo> 중창, 지휘자 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 지휘자 없이 팀 자체가 나갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 아이돌 공연처럼요.
<sungyo> 중장 마이킹 할 때 마이크 뭐 쓰는지 혹시 아세요?
<DarkCircle> 마이크는 보통 슈어 마이크 정도?
<DarkCircle> 저희팀에서 쓰는건 어지간한건 선 빼고 다 중고라 (...)
<sungyo> 슈어...콘덴서를 쓰나요? 일반 마이크를 쓰나요?
<DarkCircle> 일반 마이크도 있고요
<DarkCircle> 무선 마이크 네대 있는데
<sungyo> 중고도 중고 나름인지라..
<DarkCircle> 콘덴서가 하나.
<sungyo> 무선에 콘덴서인거에요?
<DarkCircle> 헤드셋처럼 쓰는 콘덴서가 하나 있어요.
<sungyo> 무선은 솔로가 잡고 쓰나요?
<sungyo> 그건 워쉽퍼가 쓰는거겠네요?
<DarkCircle> 신부님이요 -ㅠ- .......
<sungyo> 아
<sungyo> 신부님도 올라가시나요?
<DarkCircle> 미사 집전 할 때부터 씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 네
<sungyo> 엠프..모니터 빼고 출력 다 합치면 몇 와트 되요?
<DarkCircle> 리허설 포함하면 보통 8시간 일정이구요 본 공연은 3시간.
<sungyo> 규모에 따라 맞춰서 준비해가시나요?최대 얼마 까지 가능하세요?
<sungyo> 공연만 3시간이라면 절대로 작은 규모가 아닌걸요...
<DarkCircle> 모니터 빼고 출력이라 ...
<sungyo> 3시간을 공연으로 때우라니!!!!
<DarkCircle> 대략  2500W 쯤 되는거 같네요
<sungyo> 2.5키로군요.
<sungyo> ~(~.~)~
<DarkCircle> 공연에 미사가 포함이 되어 있으니까.
<DarkCircle> 미사 후 공연이 맞겠죠.
<sungyo> 아
<sungyo> 미사가 몇시간정도 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 미사 끝나자마자 바로 샷다 내려버리고 조명 다 끄고 프리젠테이션 슬라이드 올려주고
<DarkCircle> 미사는 교회 예배랑 시간 똑같아요.
<sungyo> 한시간?
<DarkCircle> 길어봐야 한시간 반 보통 한시간
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 전 둘 다 나가봐서 ... 교회도 가보고 성당에도 ..
<sungyo> 세팅할때 5~10분 잡아줄테고...
<sungyo> 공연도 적어도 1시간 반 이상은 하겠는걸요
<DarkCircle> 군대에 성당이 없었던지라 교회에서 반주해주는걸로
<DarkCircle> 셋팅이 5~10분이면 참 좋겠죠
<sungyo> 한 30분 걸리나요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 5시간 걸립니다.
<sungyo> 아니요. 미사 후 공연 모드로 전환시요
<sungyo> 그 많은걸 5~10분만에 하라는건 아이언맨이나 할 수 있겠쬬~~~ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 그건 이미 셋팅 다 해놓고 바로 전환하는거라 그 사이에 셋팅할 시간 자체가 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 교회에도 퇴장찬송가 부르잖아요?
<sungyo> 공연모드 전환 자체가 필요 없게 해놓고 출발하시네요?
<sungyo> 네
<sungyo> 송영이요
<DarkCircle> 마지막 기도 드리고 나가고요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 그거 끝나고 마침기도 올리자마자 와~~!!! 하면 조명 싹 내려버리고 바로 슬라이드 올립니다.
<DarkCircle> 이때 삑사리나면 ㅈ돼요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 민망~
<DarkCircle> 본공연 첫번째 하나 끝나고 나서야 숨 돌립니다.
<sungyo> 어어어엇! 하는 사이 이미 스텝들은 무대에 노출...
<sungyo> 그죠~ 시작할땐 똥줄 타죠~
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 음 그런 의미가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 조명을 내리는 타이밍 슬라이드 화면 띄우는 타이밍
<DarkCircle> 이걸 다 맞춰야 하거든요.
<sungyo> 손발이 딱딱 맞아들어가는 느낌인걸요. 이런 식의 공연은 하루 이틀 손발을 맞춰서 할 수 있는것도 아닌거구요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 조명을 다 내리는 시각이 ... 어두컴컴한 시각이라 사고가 생길수가 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 그거 다 통제해줘야 해요 .
<DarkCircle> 이때 움직이는 인원수가 대략 12명이 넘습니다 (기본)
<sungyo> 그죠. 의외로 뒤에 음향이나 조명 담당자들이 신경쓸 수 있는 부분들이 많으니까요
<sungyo> 음.
<sungyo> 한번 보고싶네요.
<sungyo> '-'
<DarkCircle> 그와 동시에 첫번째 세션 공연팀 올라가는 인원 합치면 순식간에 스무명 서른명이 일사분란하게 움직이죠.
<sungyo> 믹서기 뭐써요?
<sungyo> 세션? 악기 써요?
<DarkCircle> 워십 세션입니다.
<sungyo> 그래서 음향이 2.5키로씩이나 되는거였군요
<sungyo> 악기 쓰나요?
<DarkCircle> 악기는 쓰는데 그건 저희팀 재량이 아니라 방문 본당 재량.
<DarkCircle> 악기 쓴다면 드럼 일렉 베이스 다 나갑니다.
<sungyo> 드럼, 베이스기타, 신디같은거 갖춰놓는건 아니구요?
<DarkCircle> 피아노에도 마이크 셋팅 다 해주고요 .
<DarkCircle> (그랜드피아노)
<sungyo> 팀 안에 포함되어져 있는건 아니네요?
<DarkCircle> 방문 본당에 있으면 쓰는거고 없으면 그냥 자체 음원 쓰고요
<sungyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> 예전에 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 지금은 그 팀이 해체돼서 워십 공연팀만 남아있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 결혼...
<DarkCircle> 네 ...
<sungyo> 팀을 다시 짜세요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 현실적으로 그게 안돼요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 이 쏴람들이
<DarkCircle> 부르면
<DarkCircle> 돈이 어쩌구 하는 지라 -_-;
<sungyo> 허허...이 사람들!
<sungyo> 제가 자비량으로 헌신할 놈들을 물어다 드리겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 저희팀은 장비는 알아서 자체적으로 준비하지만 실질적으로 돈으로 움직이는 팀이 아닙니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 일단 가까운 곳에 베이스 주자, 군대 동생(사실상 선임이었떤)이 요즘 서버실을 전전긍긍하며 버벅이고 있는데 물어다 드려야겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 돈으로 움직였다면 우리 팀은 벌써 길바닥에 주저앉고도 남았죠.
<DarkCircle> 장비 뿐만 아니라 차량에도 비용이 들어갔는데 굳이 거기까지 해서 어떻게 준비했다 라고 말하긴 좀 그렇군요.
<sungyo> 그죠..차량도...쉽지 않죠.
<DarkCircle> 차량은 중고가 아닙니다.
<sungyo> 새로 뽑으셨군요!
<DarkCircle> 참 공교롭게도 나머지 장비는 다 중고인데 차량만은 ...
<sungyo> 중고가, 꼭 나쁘지는 않거든요.
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 이거 잘못하다간 단체 목숨이 왔다갔다 하는지라 ...
<sungyo> 특히 음향같아서는 고가인데, 같은 가격으로 썌거를 사느니 중고 하이엔드 모델을 구매하면 훨씬 더 사운드가 잘 뽑히니까요
<DarkCircle> 차량 한대에 12명이 다 탈때도 있거든요. 이렇게 탄 상태에서 서울에서 대구 부산으로 내려갑니다.
<sungyo> 교회쪽도, 선교단은 다 자비량이에요.
<DarkCircle> 새벽부터 미친듯이 달리는거죠. 차량에 꽤 무리가 가고요.
<sungyo> 요즘 워낙에....뭐 자기네 뭐좀 되는듯 하면서 돈 받으면서 일하는 친구들이 보이는거 같기도 하지만요. 저희는 그런 친구들을 좋아하지는...않죠
<DarkCircle> 그래서 결국 이걸 중고를 사려다가 안전 문제로 신차로 구매하기로 했습니다.
<sungyo> 여차저차 신부님꼐서 팀을 잘 꾸려나가시는걸요...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 .. 그렇긴 하죠
<sungyo> 계속 기수를 키우세요
<DarkCircle> 뭐랄까 정말 그냥 상식적으로는 불가능에 가까운건데
<sungyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> 이게 되는거다보니 ...
<sungyo> 그럼요. 성령님꼐서 주관하시는걸요
<DarkCircle> 즤 정도 나이 또래보면 이걸 어떻게 하냐 말도 안되는걸 이러는데
<DarkCircle> 애들은 꼬꼬마들이라 -_-;;
<DarkCircle> 지들이 이런장비 쓰는걸 당연한걸로 생각해요
<sungyo> 성령님께서 그 주권으로 교회를 만져가시는 모습은 때로는 우리의 상식을 벗어나는걸요
<sungyo> 음. 그건 좋은 습관이 아닌데...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 한번 혼을 내긴 했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 냠..
<DarkCircle> 그 성령의 말씀은 어디서부터 시작되었느냐면
<sungyo> 이건 선배들이 해준 이야기인데
<DarkCircle> 고 김수환 추기경 살아생전일때부터였습니다.
<DarkCircle> 대략 10년전이었는데 지금 팀장 신부님한테 당신은 과거  현재 미래를 짊어지고 나가야 한다 라고 하시더군요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 나서 결국 지금 이렇게 됐습니다.
<sungyo> 그러셨군요
<DarkCircle> 과거는 어르신
<DarkCircle> 현재는 청년
<DarkCircle> 미래는 어린이
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 됩니다. 참 어쩌다보면 이게 굉장히 심오한 언급이었죠 .
<sungyo> 이전에 한번...선배들 합창공연 도중에, 전기가 나간 적이 있었어요.
<DarkCircle> 중년이나 장년은 알아서 하니까 ... 문제가 안되는데
<DarkCircle> 청년은 가장 불안할 시기고 어르신은 내일모레 하시는 분들이고
<sungyo> 그래서 초 2개를 준비해서 지휘자 양 손 옆에 놔주고, 어차피 반주자와 단원들은 악보 다 외우고....
<DarkCircle> 어린애들은 가치관이라는게 없으니 잡아주어야 하고..
<DarkCircle> 합창할때 보통 악보는 다 외우라고 일러두지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 그래서 실질적으로 관객들에게 보여줄때는 악보를 보면서 하지만
<sungyo> 사도행전 2장, 너희 자녀들은 장래의 일을 볼 것이요, 늙은이들은 꿈을 꿀 것이며, 젊은이들은 이상을 볼 것이니라..
<DarkCircle> 사실은 악보는 포인트만 보기 위해 보는거고
<sungyo> 네. 그래서 그때 공연때, 모든 조명이 다 꺼진 상황에서 합창소리만 들려온거죠.
<DarkCircle> 쑈를 위한 도구일 뿐이죠.
<sungyo> 그때 무대를 절때 잊을 수 없다고 선배들이 이야기해주더라구요
<DarkCircle> 제 팀에서도 아이들에게 악보를 쥐어주려고 했는데
<DarkCircle> 문제가 터지는 바람에 악보를 쥐어주려던걸 취소했습니다.
<sungyo> 그때 무대를 선배들은 이렇게 이야기해줘요. 하나님께서 만들어주신 무대라구요..
<DarkCircle> 노래는 부르는데 정작 악보를 보니까 애들이 악보를 봐야 할데를 안보고 딴데를 보고 있더라 ..
<DarkCircle> 결국 외울 수 있다는 얘기죠. 악보를 들고 있으면 집중을 못한다고 ... 마이크에 집중을 하든가 노래에 집중을 하게 해야 하는데
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 답은 악보를 뺏어서 찢어버리는것이었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 순전히 성령의 이끄심에 따라가는겁니다.
<sungyo> 종이에 익숙하지 않은 친구들은 오히려 종이를 주면 산만질..수 있으닊아ㅛ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 외우려고 하는 칮구들은 보면 종이에 잔뜩 적어놓긴 해요
<DarkCircle> 칮 -> 친
<DarkCircle> 근데 다 쓸데없더라 라는 결론이 ..
<sungyo> 이야기가 하두 재미있어서 시간 간줄도 몰랐어요.
<sungyo> 지금은 어디 계신거에요? 서버실에 계씬건가요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇽 집이요
<sungyo> 이시간대에 항상 깨어계시길래요~
<DarkCircle> 맨날 깨어있죠.
<sungyo> 저는 들어가야겠어요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 네
<DarkCircle> 연구실인가요?
<DarkCircle> 교회?
<DarkCircle> 흠
<sungyo> 네. 집이고 교회에요
<DarkCircle> 아 집이 교회군요
<sungyo> 네. 교회가 집이구요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이해하기 아주 간단하군요 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 네.
<DarkCircle> 넵 주무세요 'ㅅ'/
<sungyo> 교회가 작으니 할껀 다 해야 하고...
<sungyo> 그러다 보니 피아노 치다..기타 치다..베이스 치다...
<DarkCircle> 제 군대 후임중에 그런 친구가 하나 있었는데
<sungyo> 나중에는 나스 만지다..나스를 위한 백업서버를 만들다...
<DarkCircle> 아버님이 목사시라고
<DarkCircle> 했던가 ...
<sungyo> 서버를 만들다..우분투를 하게 되었어요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> 어디 사는지 까먹었는데
<DarkCircle> 이름이 황선필이라고 ...
<sungyo> 오. 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 하여간 악기는 별거 다 다루는 친구였어요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 장래희망이 목사라고 했으니 .. 지금쯤 대학원에 있을지도 모르겠네요
<sungyo> 신대원 들어가고 난 다음에 학교 다니면서 틈틈히 교인교적 프로그램을 한번 만들어보려구요.
<sungyo> 일단 제가 잘 아시는 목사님 교회....
<DarkCircle> 프로그램을 틈틈히 만들어보시려면 아마 ... 지하철에서도 코딩을 하셔야 할듯 'ㅅ';
<DarkCircle> 진짜 1분 1초가 아까울겁니다.
<sungyo> 오라클 디비로 돌아가는 시스템을 마이시퀄로 바꿔서 돌릴 수 있게 해드리려구요
<sungyo> 뭐...
<DarkCircle> 객체지향의 단점이 있다면
<sungyo> 그건 나중에 대학원 나와서, 몰입해야 할 시기가 왔을때...ㅋㅋㅋ 이미그러고 있을지도?! 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 입력하는게 더럽게 많다는거 ..
<sungyo> 나중에 학원을 좀 다녀볼까요? 그런데 커리큘럼을 보면 결국 개괄적인 내용으로 보여서요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 객체지향으로 프로그래밍을 한다고 하면 좀 할게 많습니다.
<DarkCircle> 배우는거보다 오히려 치고 검사하고 돌려보고 이러는게요 .
<DarkCircle> 학원을 다니다보면 첨에는 이로운데
<DarkCircle> 나중에 가면 돈이 아깝다는 느낌이 드실듯?
<sungyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> 파이선 배우듯이 직접 짜보시고 하는게 더 나을거예요
<sungyo> ...
<DarkCircle> 스택오버플로 뒤지면 뭐 다나오는세상인데
<DarkCircle> 스택오버플로가 구글을 만난순간
<DarkCircle> 이미 치트시트의 그 수준을 넘은지가 오래 ..
<sungyo> 결국 개발자의 성장에 발목을 잡는건 영어와 알고리즘인거네요?
<Work^Seony> 아직도 안주무시다니... ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 네....
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 영어도 알고리즘도 아닐지도 모릅니다.
<DarkCircle> 알고리즘이야 머리좀 쓰고 짜잘한거 배우면 어지간한건 짜면 되는데 ..
<DarkCircle> 영어야 뭐 요샌 초딩도 다 하는거고 ...
<DarkCircle> 그렇다면 남은건 귀차니즘이죠.
<DarkCircle> lol
<sungyo> 전 원래 책으로 된 책을 좋아하는데..요즘에는 책으로 된 개발 입문서는 비추인건가요?
<sungyo> lol
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ... 보기 나름이겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 저는 책 좋아해요
<Work^Seony> 인터넷으로만 공부하는건 한계가 있거든요
<DarkCircle> 목마른 사슴이 냇물을 찾아 해메이듯이 ..
<sungyo> 웹에서 사용하는 ssl에 대한 개념을 좀 잡아야 할거 같아서요
<sungyo> 보안상 얼마나 기댈 수 있고 한계점이 어디에 있는지도 궁금하구요
<DarkCircle> 요새는 ... 흠 여기 로그가 남는지라 말을 해도 될진 모르겠는데
<Work^Seony> 제가 볼 때 sungyo님은, 개발자와 시스템 관리자 사이에서 뭘 더 중점적으로 하실건지 정하시는게 나을거 같아요
<DarkCircle> pdf같은건 뒤지면 다 나오는지라 ... 적절하게 라이선스 오픈된거 찾아서 하면
<sungyo> 프로토타입까지는 혼자서 가보려구요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 결정적으로 ...
<sungyo> 그러다가 나중에 함께 할 친구들이 생기면 떼주면서 전..시스템쪽으로 들어가고 싶더라구요
<DarkCircle> 그 많은걸 혼자서 다 하시려고 하다가 제명에 못사실 수도 (...)
<DarkCircle> 공격적으로 멤버를 찾으세요
<DarkCircle> 어느정도 궤도에 올라가고 나면 구체적인 플랜 현재 프로토타입을 다 설명하고
<sungyo> 만약 한다고 하면 시스템 관리자쪽으로 더 기울어져 있기는 해요.
<DarkCircle> 내 정도 능력에선 이정도 까지 갈 수 있고 같이 멤버가 들어오면 이정도의  시너지 효과를 창출할 수 있다 이걸 어필하셔야 ..
<DarkCircle> 그걸 나중에 사업과 연계를 지으면
<DarkCircle> 그게 스타트업입니다.
<DarkCircle> 스타트업이 시작되고 나면 기획단에서 적당히 가지쳐줄 사람 마케팅해줄사람
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 더 부르고 일을 계속 돌리면 ...
<DarkCircle> 누군가는 매니저가 되어 있고 누군가는 실무진이 되어 있고 누군가는 책상머리에서 주판굴리고 있고 다른 어느 누군가는 죽어라고 전화받는 일만 하겠죠.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그렇게 회사가 생기는거군요!
<DarkCircle> 안망하게 하는게 어렵죠
<sungyo> 개발서들 관련해서 오픈된 pdf파일이 모여있는데가 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 구글 뒤지면 다나옵니다.
<sungyo> ~(~_~)~
<sungyo> 제가 구글을 너무 우숩게 보나봐요.
<Work^Seony> 사실, 비 전산인이 구글의 파워를 느끼기는 쉽지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 우숩게 본게 맞군요
<Work^Seony> 컴쟁이들이 구글신 구글신 하지만, 정작 일반인들은 왜 구글이 좋은지 체감할 일이 없거든요
<DarkCircle> 05년도에 네이처 논문에서는 이미 "구글은 지식인들이 사용하는 검색엔진"이라고 언급이 되어 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 오히려 연예인 이름 딱 치면, 프로필부터 학력 경력까지 줄줄이 보여주는 네이버가 훨 좋아보이죠...
<DarkCircle> 네이버는 요리 레서피나 꽃꽃이 이런거에 좀 특화되어 있지 이거 아니면 정말 쓸데없는 검색 결과에 탁월한 성능을 ...
<DarkCircle> 네이버를 쓸려면 차라리 사전을 쓰세요. 사전 진짜 잘되어 있습니다. 결과물이 최신으로 업뎃이 안되어서 구릴 뿐이지. 네이버 사전은 진짜 인정해줘야 ...
<Work^Seony> 네 사전은 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 세상에 베트남어에 인도네시아어까지 다 되어 있는 사전포털이 어딨 ...
<DarkCircle> 캄보디아어까지 제대로 되어 있군요 ... 세상에 ..
<sungyo> 진짜 pdf를 많이 찾아볼 수 있네요
<sungyo> ?
<DarkCircle> 구글에서 안나오는게 오히려 이상하다고 생각할 수 있을 정도죠.
<sungyo> 정말 필요한게 딱딱 나오네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 검색을 여러번하면서 원하는 자료 링크를 여러번 누르면 히트레이트가 올라갑니다. 나중에 검색 정확도가 올라가죠.
<DarkCircle> 그 데이터 다 구글에 들어갑니다. 어디 IP 어디 국가에서 어떤 링크를 얼마나 많이 눌렀는지 ... 실제로 사이트에 접근했을때 자료 접근율이 몇 %인지까지..
<sungyo> 아.
<sungyo> 오라클 데이타베이스 raw 파일을 카피해 온다음에 다른 곳에서 열어볼 수 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 그게 그냥 raw 파일은 아니지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> SQL 덤프를 떠야 나올텐데
<DarkCircle> 간혹 바이너리가 낑겨들어가는 경우가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 나올땐 base64
<sungyo> 그냥 라우 파일을 복사해올 수는 없나요? 가령 하드 카피를 해온다던지요
<DarkCircle> 그렇게는 좀 힘들거 같은데요.
<DarkCircle> 메모장에서 jpeg 열어보겠다는거랑 비슷합니다.
<Work^Seony> 매트릭스에서는 바이너리 흐르는 것만 봐도 상황을 이해하던데, 우리도 언젠가는 곧 그런 날이... ㅋ
<sungyo> 윈도우 기반에 올라가있는걸 마이시퀄로 옮기려 하거든요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 바이너리를 DB에 넣으시려고요 ?ㅅ?
<sungyo> 네.
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<DarkCircle> 그건 직접 파일을 여신다음에 바이너리를 통째로 넣을건지 핵심 데이터만 넣을건지 따로 결정을 하셔야 할거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 그리고 DB에 넣으면 퍼포먼스 떨어질 수도 있습니다.
<sungyo> 오라클이 퍼포먼스가 그렇게 뛰어난건가요?
<DarkCircle> 퍼포먼스가 무지 뛰어났으면 바이너리 건드릴때도 크게 차이가 안나죠.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 마이시퀄보단 마리아디비를 추천합니다.
<DarkCircle> 마이시퀄은 이제 퇴물 쓰레기급이라 ..
<Work^Seony> 저는 Postgres
<sungyo> 오오. 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 마이시퀄 후속버전이 MariaDB입니다
<sungyo> Postgres는 뭐에요?
<sungyo> 그건 어떤 장점이 있는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 오라클급 오픈소스 디비에요
<sungyo> 놀랍군요
<Work^Seony> 소규모에서는 좀 맞지않을 수도 있지만,
<Work^Seony> 일단 오픈소스이고, 꾸준히 아주 잘 발전되어왔고,
<sungyo> 마리아디비는 어때요?
<sungyo> 네.
<Work^Seony> 세팅하기도 쉽습니다...
<Work^Seony> 마리아는, 사실상 마이시퀄이랑 거의 같다고 보시면 되요
<Work^Seony> 마이시퀄 만든 사람이 마리아 만들었으니깐요
<sungyo> 음. 글쿤요.
<sungyo> 소규모에서는 오히려 마리아디비가 낳을까요?
<Work^Seony> 꼭 그렇진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 장기적으로 가실거라면, 저라면 postgres 쓸 거에요
<sungyo> 이만 들어가보겠씁니다.
<sungyo> 정말 쉬어야겠네요^^ 수고하세요~
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요? 염소보신분?
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 14.04로 성공적으로 판올림 했습니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 저는 4시간 전에 미리 다 다운로드 해놨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 류현진 방어율 1.93으로 떨어졌다네요..
<samahui> 류경기보려고 일찍왔더니 원정 방어률 0 행진을 이어가는군요
<samahui> 경기보면서 다운받는데 금방 받아지더군요
<samahui> 생각보다 인기 없구나 라는 망상을 해봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 전 더 받아지는게 없네요...
<Work^Seony> 저도 금방 받았어요
<ihavnoth> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ihavnoth> 0개 업그레이드, 0개 새로 설치, 0개 제거 및 0개 업그레이드 안 함.
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 다들 데일리버전 깔아서 미리 쓰고있었을 거에요
<samahui> 그럴수도있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아무튼 생각보다 문제 없어서 속은 편합니다
<samahui> 백업 받아놓은거 복원할 생각에 암담했었거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> 제 휴대폰 USB로 연결해봤더니
<ihavnoth> ppp 디바이스가 없고 rmnet이란 디바이스만있네요
<ihavnoth> 인터넷 할때요
<samahui> 세월호 끝내 침몰되는거 같네요
<samahui> 밤세 시체가 늘어났던데 아무래도 물이 들어가고 있는것 같습니다
<samahui> 안타깝네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 한바탕 후폭풍이 불겠네요
<samahui> 뱃머리 나온 부분이 1미터 정도로 줄었답니다. 그것도 물이 빠진때인데 그렇다네요
<Work^Seony> 아니면 뻘 속으로 들어가거나요...
<samahui> 그럼 그나마 희망이라도 있는데 어찌될지 모르겠네요
<samahui> 12.04에서 판올림 하고 약간 마음에 안드는 부분을 찾았어요 ㅜㅜ 12.04패키지들 업데이트 된거 몇가지가 아이콘 표시문자가 깨지는군요
<samahui> 아니면 14.04 시스템 폰트가 한글과 안맞는것일수도 있구요
<Work^Seony> 일단 저는 영문으로 놓고 쓰는데, 아직 문제는 없는거 같아요
<samahui> 주말에 확 밀고 새로 깔아봐야 겠네요
<samahui> 역시 영문을 쓸껄 그랬어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 영문 설치하고 그냥 한글 폰트 깔아서 쓰는게 답인듯해요
<Work^Seony> 네.  저는 14.04 쓴지 한달 됐는데 한글 관련해서는 문제가 없는거 같아요
<samahui> 걍 좀 쓰다가 영문판으로 새로 밀어야겠어요
<Work^Seony> dd 명령어에서 oflag가 뭔지 아시는 분...
<samahui> 우선 설치해 놓은거 대부분 개발업무상으로 문제될거 없으니 작업할거 하고 주말이나 아니면 근로자의 날 껴있는 다음주 연휴에 새로 갈아야 겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> iflag 반대요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> oflag에 direct를 주면 캐쉬를 쓰지않고 바로 쓴다네요
<samahui> Seony님 말 듣고 찾아보니 flag를 다이렉트로 놓으면 IO스피드가 몇배 빨라진다는군요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-18
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 dd가 killed 되네요
<Work^Seony> 왜이러지..
<samahui> 레이드에서는 오히려 느려지는 경우도 있는거 같은데요
<samahui> 걍 direct말고 append로 ...
<samahui> 침몰한 배에 무인로봇을 넣으려고 했는데 무인로봇도 물살이 빨라서 못넣었다네요
<samahui> 로봇도 몰들어가는데 사람은 어찌 들어갈지 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 심각하군요
<samahui> 들 을 글 몰 롤
<samahui> 폰트 윗부분이 잘리네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> samahui, 네.  그것도 한글 환경에서만 그래요.
<Work^Seony> 영문환경으로 놓고 쓰면 안그렇거든요
<samahui> 트윅깔아서 폰트 정리했어요
<samahui> 폰트 특성이죠
<samahui> 에휴
<samahui> 대충 맞췄습니다
<samahui> 역시 우분투는 영문판으로 깔고 폰트만 설치해서 써야 하는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 혹시 14.04 정식 릴리즈버전 설치하신분 계신가요?
<samahui> 저 지금 설치해서 쓰고 있습니다
<ipeter> 일단 놋북 켜두고 출근하긴 했는데, 터미널로 접속해서 대기하고 있는중입니다..
<ipeter> samahui: 괜찮은가요...?
<samahui> 전 12.04에서 설치시디로 업데이트 해버려서
<ipeter> 아...
<samahui> 약간 꼬인부분이 보입니다만 전체적으로 괜찮네요
<ipeter> 음...네네. 고맙습니다..!
<ipeter> 그냥 한글판 말고 영문판 설치하는것도 괜찮은 생각이다 싶어서 고려중인데 한글 입력이 가장 큰 문제일꺼 같네요.
<ihavnoth> 쓰고 있는데 큰 문제는 없어요
<samahui> 영문판 쓰고 한글입력기와 폰트 설치하시는걸 추천드립니다
<samahui> 한글판보다 오히려 났습니다
<ipeter> 네네! 감사합니다...!
<ipeter> 터미널 이용해서 한번 설치해봐야겠네요.
<ihavnoth> 한글판 ISO 이미지가 따로 존재하는건 아니죠?
<ipeter> 터미널 이용해서 업뎃하려는데 약간 무섭네요. 그렇게 백업할건 없지만..조금 걱정이네요.
<Work^Seony> 터미널이나 GUI나 업데이트 프로세스는 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 단지 우분투가 좀 불안해서 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런 점에 잇어서는 정말 데비안이 짱이긴 한데...
<ipeter> 아아..
<ipeter> 터미널에서 진행하고 있는데
<ipeter> 경고뜨네요
<ipeter> SSH를 이용한 세션에서 업그레이드를 하는 것은 추천하지 않습니다. 업그레이드에  실패할 경우 복구하기가 힘들어 집니다.
<ipeter> 망설여집니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> byobu나 tmux 같은 곳에서 하시죠...
<Work^Seony> 아니면 screen이나...
<ipeter> 지금 직장에서 원격으로 접속중입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 그리고  sudo do-release-upgrade -d 로 확인해보니
<ipeter> saucy버전 뜨네요.
<ipeter> 곧장 13.04에서 14.04로 안가고 13.10 거쳤다 가야하는건가봐요.
<ipeter> 아무래도 집에서 씨디로 설치하거나 그러는게 나을것 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 13.04에서 14.04 바로 업글하는 방법 구글링해보세요
<Work^Seony> 거쳤다 안가도 됩니다
<ihavnoth> 소프트웨어 업데이트 툴에서 업데이트 항목을 LTS만 선택해보세요
<Work^Seony> 뭐든, 검색을 생활화해야...
<bluedusk> 냥냥
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리원~
<ipeter> 음.. 구글링해서 찾은건데, 제가 13.04에서 가는방법을 구글링 했나봐요. 다시한번 찾아보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다..!
<Work^Seony> 아는 동생이 LED 29인치 티비 겸 모니터를 $150에 내놨는데 살까말까 고민되네요...
<bluedusk> 헐 150달러..ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 가성비가 좀 좋군요..;
<Work^Seony> 좀 비싼가요
<bluedusk> 괜찮은거 아닌가요?;
<bluedusk> 아 티비겸 모니터면 해상도가 Fhd 지원 안하려나요??
<bluedusk> 일단 노트북은 놔두고 데탑쓰는것만 저도 14.04로 올려보고 있습니다..;
<Work^Seony> 이 모델이에요 http://www.amazon.com/LG-29LN4510-29-Inch-LED-lit-720p/dp/B00BB0ZTLI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397782123&sr=8-1&keywords=29ln4510&tag=s601000020-20
<Work^Seony> 네 풀hd는 안되죠
<bluedusk> 모니터 용도가 더 많다면..
<bluedusk> FHD 아니면 그닥 메리트는 없는거 같아요..;
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 한국이 티비를 그렇게 비싸게 파는지는 몰랐어요.  삼성 엘지가 한국거니까, 한국에서 더 싸게 팔줄 알았거든요...
<bluedusk> 호갱님 많아서 비싸도 다 사거든요..ㅋ_ㅋ
<bluedusk> 우리나라 제품도 우리나라에서는 비싸게 외국에서는 더 싸게
<Work^Seony> 저희는 작년에 맘먹고 티비하나 샀는데, 삼성 42인치 스마트 티비 $500 주고 샀꺼든요
<bluedusk> 외국제품도 외국에서는 더 싸지만 우리나라 들어오면 비싸게..ㅋ_ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 같은 모델이 한국에서는 200만원 가까이 하는거 보고 깜짝 놀랐어요
<bluedusk> 그거 울나라에서 못해도 100~150만원할꺼에요
<bluedusk> 헐 더 비싸군요..ㅋ_ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 작년 가격이라서요
<Work^Seony> 솔직히, 스마트 기능 하나도 쓸모없던데 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭐 그렇죠..전 솔직히 뭐가 스마트 기능이라는건지도 잘 모르겠긴 하지만..;
<Work^Seony> 스마트(폰 기능이 장착된) 티비 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 폰이 아니라 OS 정도? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안드로이드 깔아놓고 스마트 티비라고 하는거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 암튼 사서 몇번 써보고 다신 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 14.04 올리는거 시간좀 걸리네요.. 흐음.;
<ipeter> bluedusk: usb통해서 하시나요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> do-release-upgrade -d 요
<ipeter> 아하..!
<ipeter> bluedusk: 하시고 팁같은거 있으면 부탁드릴께요.
<ipeter> 직장에서 터미널로 원격으로 하긴 좀 그렇고 집에가서 하려고 생각중입니다..!
<bluedusk> 일단 이거 올려보고
<bluedusk> 잘 올라가면 원격으로 다 올릴생각하고 있긴 한데.;
<Work^Seony> -d는 안붙이셔도 되요...
<bluedusk> -d 없으니 배포판 못찾아오던데요
<Work^Seony> 흠... -d는 개발버전까지 검색하는 옵션이거든요..
<bluedusk> 음.. 다음쪽 서버를 잡아놔서 그런가.;
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그럼 미러링이 아직 안끝났나보네요
<bluedusk> 그러게요
<bluedusk> 네오위즈 잡아둔데는 update 겁나 느리네요..
<bluedusk> 사람들 겁나 붙어서 쓰나
<ihavnoth> 이번 월드컵 아시안 게임은 KBS에서 4K UHD로 시험 방송한다는군요
<Work^Seony> 4k티비가 출시되긴 한거에요?
<Work^Seony> 아... 출시가 안됐으니까 시험방송 하는건가ㅏ..
<bluedusk> 삼성에서 광고 가끔 하긴 하던데요 4k 티비
<ihavnoth> 세계 4K UHD TV는 98만대로 집계됐다네요
<ihavnoth> http://www.etnews.com/20140410000024
<ihavnoth> 작년 기사인가보네요
<ihavnoth> 작년 기사는 아니고 작년 통계인듯
<samahui> 개발사랑 방송이 작당하고 티비 팔이 하는건가요?
<ihavnoth> 일본이랑 경쟁하는거 같아요
<ihavnoth> http://www.digicable.kr/?p=4819
<ihavnoth> 최초 타이틀 너무 좋아해서...
<samahui> 보통 헬쥐랑 삼송이랑 경쟁하죠
<samahui> 거기에 일본 기업연합과 요즘 신흥강국이자 국내기술 쏙쏙 빼간 중국이 합세
<ihavnoth> TV 생산쪽 말고 방송쪽이요
<samahui> 아! 방송이요?
<samahui> 쓸데없는데 돈쓰고 시청료 올리려고만하죠
<samahui> 그래서 별로 안좋아해요
<samahui> 세월호 공기주입에 성공해서 주입하고 있다는데 타이밍이 부모들이 대국민담화 발표하자 나오는게 쇼가 아니길 바라봅니다
<bluedusk> 뉴스타바 보니깐
<bluedusk> 학부모들 인터뷰 나오던데
<bluedusk> 언론에 나오는건 다 쑈라고.. 언론에 그렇게 발표해놓고 현장에서 제대로 하는거 없다고
<bluedusk> 속터져 죽겠다고 하던데
<bluedusk> 제발..
<samahui> 오죽 답답하면 대국민 담화문가지 발표해가면서 관심 갖어 주라고 할까요. 방송에서 500여명 투입했다고 할때도 200명정도만 작업하고 있었다는 이야기 듣고 정말 승질나고 답답하더군요
<samahui> 물살이 쎄서 잠수부들 위험한건 아는데 뻥튀기해서 작업인원 늘려놓은건 아니라고 봅니다.
<bluedusk> 뭐 sns에 괴담 퍼나르지 말라고 하던데
<bluedusk> 배 뒤집힌것도 암초나 그런게 아니라 배 밑에 발러스트? 그 중심잡아주는데 공기 주입하고 턴 하다가 뒤집혔을가능성도 높다고
<samahui> 아니면 문서상! 이라는 걸 좋아하는 정부니 작업에 들어간 총인원(교통통제나 기타등등) 다 포함한 인원이 500아니였나 싶네요
<bluedusk> 그런거 저런거 떠나서 애들이 뭔죄일까요..
<samahui> SNS괴담은 생존해있다고 떠들던 초딩같은 그런 어처구니 없는 내용에 대한거고 사고 현장 상황은 뉴스에서 나오는 이야기니 괴담은 아니죠
<bluedusk> 진짜 살아 있어도 지금 몇일동안이나 갇혀서..
<bluedusk> 그 트라우마는 어쩔..;
<samahui> 공기 집어넣고 있다니 다행이지만 이마저도 쇼나 보이기 아닐가 걱정되게 만든건 정부 잘못이지 싶습니다
<samahui> YTN핸드폰으로 보는데 초타실 지휘는 3등항해사가 했다는군요
<samahui> 선장은 어디에?
<Work^Seony> 그 25살 직원요?
<samahui> 그것까지는 모르겠네요
<samahui> 경찰 발표인데 좀 엉성하네요
<samahui> 그냥 조사중이다 라고 말하는 수준입니다
<Work^Seony> 엔하위키에서는, 25살짜리 직원이 선장자리에 있었던 이유는 당직에 의한 근무교대이니까 너무 질책할 필요는 없다 라고 되어있더라구요
<samahui> 기본적으로 조타실 근무자 2명이어야 하는데 2명이 있었으니 그점은 문제없고(비록 선장은 없었지만) 그리고 변침위치(방향전환위치)도 문제는 없었다고 말하네요.
<bluedusk> 아아 버박 모듈 제대로 안올라가는군요..
<Work^Seony> 혹시 회사에서 LDAP 사용하거나 관리하시는 분 계신가요
<bluedusk> 한국에서는 ldap 사용하는데 거의 못본거 같은데요..;
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<bluedusk> 아 컴피즈 지워버리네.;
<bluedusk> 아아아앜 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui> 14.04에 아마존이 있군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 수고하셨습니다
<samahui> 오늘은 일찍 가시는군요
<Work^Seony> 네.  친구랑 저녁 약속이 있어서요
<samahui> 즐거운 시간 되세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 넵 나중에 뵙겠습니다
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 속보입니다.
<ipeter> 내부진입 성공했다네요.
<ipeter> 출처는  YTN입니다.
<samahui_> 네 잠수부 들이 통로 개척했다고 하더니 식당을 통해서 내부 진입 성공이라네요
<samahui_> 좋은 소식을 기대해 봅니다
<ahoops_> 유속이 그렇게빠르다는데;; 들어간거보면 대박에용.
<ahoops_> 제가사는곳에 다이빙포인트들이 많은데, 몇몇곳은 유속이빨라서 들어가면 몸을 유지할수없어서 강사들도 몇키로떨어진곳에서 발견되곤하거든요..
<ahoops_> 비록초보지만 저도 한번들어갔었는데..유속빠른곳은 진짜 목숨걸고 들어가야 가능..
<ipeter> 아. 진짜 눈물이 나네요. 제발 살아있기를 기도합니다.
<ahoops_> 탁상공론등등 말나오는데 철밥통들 숙청작업좀해야할듯..막연히 유가족들이 난리치는것도 아닌듯..언플도 심한듯하구.
<bluedusk> 아아 한글 입력키가 안먹혀..ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<ipeter> 진짜 지금 정부에서 이번 사건 잘 해결만하면 이번 선거에 엄청난 영향을 줄텐데 그걸 모를이도 없고.. 뭐 생각이 많이 들긴하네요.
<bluedusk> 사실을 알고 있지만
<bluedusk> 능력이 없으니
<bluedusk> 걍 언론플레이만 하는듯
<ahoops_> 일을 일부러 키워서 간첩조작사건등등 불리했던 것들 묻어버리고 세월호껀은 선장책임으로 몰고가서 물타기~이게 더 유리하다고 판단할수도 있겠다싶어용.
<bluedusk> 왜 한영키가 안먹히는겨..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 크롬도 안뜨네
<bluedusk> 하아
<ipeter> 세월호 완전 침수 됐다네요.
<orion203> 이번 사건으로 책이나 쓸까?
<Nymph> 책 한권은 나오겠다.
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ
<bluedusk> 14.04에서 크롬 안뜨네요..
<bluedusk> 완전 지웠다가 깔아야 뜨네요..흐음.;
<samahui> 선내 진입 성공한게 아니라고 이제사 발표 나왔네요
<samahui> 정말 상황전달이 안되고 있군요
<samahui> 배는 점점 갈아앉아 가는데 뭐하는건지 참으로 답답합니다.
<Nymph> 중대본에서는 선내진입성공, 해경은 아니라고 부인.
<Nymph> 이게 나라야!!!!
<samahui> 대통령이 어제 말한게 있으니 책임자부터 잘라야 할듯하네요
<Nymph> 그럴리가...
<Nymph> 자를게 아니라 승진시키겠지요.. 그러고도 남을 인간임... 수고했다고 청와대 불러서 만찬이나 하겠죠..
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 휴
<Markers> 혹시 사무실에서 의자 머 쓰시나요? 다들
<drake_kr> 이케아 3천원짜리요
<Markers> 혹시 링크 가능하신가요 -ㅁ-?;;
<drake_kr> 어.. 링크는 없는뎅...
<drake_kr> 편한 의자는 아니에요
<drake_kr> 등받이도 없고 ㅋ
<Markers> 이미지라도 ㅋ
<Markers> 검색해보니 나무의자로 나와서 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그 뭐지
<Markers> 아 의자 좀 엄청 싼데 괜찮은거 없나 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 옛날 떡볶이집 의자 같은거요
<samahui> 의자는 편안한 사장님 스타일로~
<drake_kr> 대충 이런 의자 http://openimage.interpark.com/goods_image_detail/6/2/4/7/354916247k.gif
<drake_kr> 제가 체중이 좀 나가서
<samahui> 걍 구글레서 사무용의자 라고 검색하면 쭈욱 나와요
<drake_kr> '부서져도 괜찮은걸로 주라' 했더니 이거 줘서 걍 여기 앉아서 해요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 부담없음.. 어디서나 파는거고 저는 그닥 많이 불편하지도 않고요
<bluedusk> 하아
<bluedusk> 14.04 한영키 입력이 날 빡치게 만드네요..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 아맞다
<drake_kr> CD사야되는뎅
<samahui> 한영 입력이 저도 화나게 해요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠
<samahui> 전환과 이전전환 두개 설정이 되는데 키보드 레이아웃이 서로 달라서 한영키로 설정하기 힘들죠
<drake_kr> 아예 아래한글이 도스버전때처럼만 나와줘도 괜찮을거 같은데..
<bluedusk> 이전에는 그냥 아이버스 한글로 한영 전환이 같이 먹혔는데
<Markers> 헐… drake님 저 의자로 되세여?;;;
<Markers> 저거 그냥 부서지지않나;
<drake_kr> 이케아 튼튼하더군요
<drake_kr> 부서지진 않고 휘겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그뭐지 높이조절 되는 의자는 대부분 저 앉으면 망가져 버려서..
<samahui> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=338597110&pos_shop_cd=SH&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&search_keyword= 편안하게 이런거 어떠세요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 높이조절 되는건 다 작살난다니까요
<bluedusk> 아 저 스크롤바 없앴는데 또 생겼네
<bluedusk> ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 아음.. 홈서버는 두개 다 데비안 쓰고.. 데탑 집이랑 회사는 윈도우 7 쓰고 노트북은 윈도우 8.1 쓰는데
<drake_kr> 난 우분투 대표
<drake_kr> CD는 만들지만 쓰진 않음
<drake_kr> (어?)
<bluedusk> 우분투를 대표적으로 쓰지 않는군요
<bluedusk> 그래서 우분투 대표인듯
<samahui> 투입 인원등으로 이야기가 많이 나오고 가족들 불만이 드세니까 뉴스에서 투입인원과 배에대한 내용이 자꾸 나오는군요. 좀 더 노력해서 좋은 결과도 가져오면 좋겠네요. 보여주기식 전략으로 가지 않기를 바라봅니다.
<Markers> 에고 창 닫는다는게 irc 닫아버렷네
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 뭐 이미 시간때우기식 전략이었다 뭐 이런 얘기들 나오던데요
<drake_kr> 어선도 학부모들이 돈모아서 빌린거고
<drake_kr> 그나저나 전 이게 한달이면 잊혀질거라 생각하니 벌써 한숨이 나와요
<Markers> ...;
<drake_kr> 피해자들은 평생 가겠지만
<drake_kr> 국민들은 한달이면 잊겠죠..
<Markers> 아 혹시 1기가 넘는 텍스트 파일 열어볼수 있는 텍스트 에디터가 있나요 -ㅁ-?;;
<bluedusk> vi?
<Markers> 맥에서  열어볼려는데 vi도 죽어버려서..
<drake_kr> notepad++ 시간은 걸려도 잘 읽히긴 하던데요
<Markers> vi가 읽다가 죽은게 20만줄인가 그렇던데
<drake_kr> vim에서 대용량 파일을 읽을 때에는 syntax highlighting을 끄라는 얘기가 있네요
<bluedusk> http://bit.ly/1h8Xb4P
<bluedusk> 혹시 이런증상 보신적 있나요?
<bluedusk> 아놔 돌갔네요. 이건 왜 한영입력키 자체가 저러는건지..;
<Markers> 저거 지금 우분투예요?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 14.04 인데요.;
<Markers> 음 머 하시다가 저런 메시지 뜨신거징
<drake_kr> 전 아예 안 열릠
<bluedusk> 한영입력키 셋팅하다가요
<Markers> 우분투 테마가 다른가보네요 ㅋ
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 메시지는 Control, alt sifft  같이 쓰라고 나와있지만 그렇게 설정했는데 저런 메시지가 뜨는거죠?ㅋ
<Markers> 이건 알아서 해결하셔야될듯 -ㅁ- 저런 증상 못 봐서 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 은진체다...
<bluedusk> 은진체를 알아보시다니..
<drake_kr> 어? 유니티??
<bluedusk> 유니티는 진작 걷었죠.;
<drake_kr> 그럼 그새끼3에요?
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<Markers> 그새끼 덜덜...
<drake_kr> 왜 그놈은 있는데 그년은 없을까
<drake_kr> GNYUN
<mixkorea> hi
<drake_kr> low
<mixkorea> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 어서오세요
<mixkorea> 누리넷인가요 단군넷인가요?
<mixkorea> 아 혹시...linux 에서 캡쳐방지하는 방법을 검색중인데..
<mixkorea> 혹시 리눅스에서캡쳐 방지하고 잇는 기존의 사이트나 어플이나..그런거 아시는분계신가요?
<mixkorea> \ㅇ
<bluedusk> -_-a
<mixkorea> 캡쳐 방지 기능을 만들고싶은데....기존에 하고 잇는 서비스를 찾는데 잘 안나오네요
<ipeter> 중대본 "선내 진입 '성공'→'실패'로 정정"(속보)
<ipeter> 도대체 이건 뭐 가지고 노는듯 싶네요.
<ipeter> 진짜 이번 선거에서 아주 이를 갈아야겠네요.
<drake_kr> 캡쳐라.. 기본 깔리는게 gnomescreenshot이던가..
<mixkorea> 흠..
<drake_kr> 캡쳐방지 기능 어떻게 막죠
<drake_kr> 모니터를 디카로 찍는건 못 막겠던데..
<samahui> 그래서 연구소에서는 카메라 기능 있는 폰 사용 금지죠. 폰을 가리던가 빼던가 특수 용기에 담아서 반입하죠 ㅜㅜ 귀찮아요
<samahui> 노트북 캠도 막아놨다는...
<samahui> 아니 노트북 캠으로 화면을 어떻게 찍는다는건지 답답해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 좀있으면 사람 눈깔을 파버릴 기세
<samahui> 해경은 2층 격실 진입했다고 또 방송 하네요
<mixkorea> 헐,,
<samahui> 아까는 진입한게 아니라 들어갔다 나오는 정도라고 했다가
<samahui> 지금은 세월호 2층 격실 진입 성공이라고 나오네요
<samahui> 근데 2층에 진입하면 아래층은 공기다 빠지고 물찰거라고 봐야 하지 않나요?
<samahui> 문을 닫고 격실구조면 괜찮은데 3,4층 구조보니 뻥 뚫린 공간이던데 거기 사람이 없길 바라야 겠네요
<drake_kr> 잠수부들 실제 잠수 시간은 5분이라던데..
<samahui> 10분간 들어가고 10분간 나오고 작업시간 10여분 총 30분은 들어가 있다네요
<samahui> 근데 현실적으로 물살도 쎄고 시야도 않좋아서 결국 5분도 안되는 작업시간에 더듬다 나온다더군요
<drake_kr> 기상도 악천후..
<drake_kr> 까지는 아니더라도
<drake_kr> 작업하기 쾌적하지는 않다고..
<samahui> 크레인들은 이미 와있군요
<drake_kr> 암튼 선장 씨발놈
<samahui> 근데 저 크레인으로 올린다고 해도 싫고 나올 배가 있을까요? 국내 여객선중에 가장 큰급이라는데 ... 에휴
<drake_kr> 애기들을 버리고 먼저 나오다니
<drake_kr> 아저씨들 버리고 나온거면 그런가보다 할텐데
<drake_kr> 애기들 버리고 나온건 진짜 용서가 안됩니다
<samahui> 아저씨들 버리고 나왔어도 용서가 안되죠
<samahui> 문제 발생하고 무조건 다 뛰어내리게 해도 모자랄판에 가만히 안에 있으라고 방송하면서 지들은 탈출해버렸으니
<samahui> 답답하죠
<drake_kr> 말 잘 듣는 애들만 희생당한 꼴
<drake_kr> 말 안 듣는 애들은 살아남고..
<ipeter> 아이러니컬하지만 맞는 말이네요.
<ipeter> 말 잘듣는 애들만 희생당하고 말 안듣는애들이 살아남은꼴..
<Nymph> 저거 던지는 시사점은 대단한거라 봄..
<Nymph> 우리 사회에서 말 잘듣는거는 상하수직관계에서의 강요에 대한 복종이라고 봄..
<Nymph> 말 안들으면 무슨 큰일날것처럼 정해진 규칙 잔뜩 만들어놓고 말 잘들어라..
<drake_kr> 틀 만들어놓고
<drake_kr> 가둘라카고
<drake_kr> 실은 저 우분투 대표 되기로 결심한게 그거때문이에요
<Nymph> 사고의 확장을 위한 교육환경을 만드는게 아니라
<drake_kr> '운영진은 책임감을 가지고' <- 이 말 한마디에 대해 곰곰히 생각을 해본거거든요
<Nymph> 주입식 교육으로 그 외에 사고를 하면 뭔가 잘못하는 분위기...
<Nymph> drake_kr: 응? 우분투 대표?
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요 우분투한국커뮤니티 대표 Drake입니다
<drake_kr> 음 좀 뜬금없는 이야기일텐데요
<drake_kr> 대표 선출에 있어서..
<Nymph> 혹시 송씨 신가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Nymph> 저도 페이북 우분투 그룹에 가입되어 잇기는 해서요.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 근데 저는 우분투보다 CentOS 를 많아 다뤄봐서.. ㅋ
<samahui> 전 일이 생겨서 나갔다 올께요. 나중에 뵈요. 제발 진입 성공해서 한사람이라도 더 구해내길 바라며 댕겨오겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 전 윈도우 8.1 정품유저입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 레알 우분투는 아직 써보지 않았어요..
<Nymph> 노트북에 Linux mint 정도 설치해서 사용중입니다.
<Nymph> 반갑습니다.
<drake_kr> 반갑습니다.
<Nymph> 지금은 백수로 놀구 있어요. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 사실 뭐 번갯불에 콩궈먹을정도로 빨리 지나가버린 대표선거였는데
<drake_kr> 전 대표직을 할 마음이 없었어요
<drake_kr> 그런데 저보다 나이 많은 분이 '운영진'이라는 조직을 만들고 책임을 부여하려고 하는걸 보니
<drake_kr> '놀다 가는 커뮤니티에 무슨 책임이야'라는게 제 뜻이랑 상반되다 보니
<drake_kr> 결국 그 일을 하는건 애기들인데
<Nymph> ㅋ
<drake_kr> 애기들한테는 항시 재미있는 퀘스트를 줘야 하지, 책임감을 부여한다고 되는게 아니라 생각해서
<drake_kr> 제가 아니라 애기들 생각해서 출마한거에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 초반부터 저를 압도적으로 많이들 밀어주셔서 제가 대표가 되었습니다..
<Nymph> 뭐 하다보면 이런저런 일들이 있는거죠..
<drake_kr> 전 선배는 쌩까도 후배는 챙겨야 하는 타입..
<Markers> 혹시 톰캣으로 웹서버 구동할때 도메인/폴더이름 이런식으로 주소를 줄 수 있는 방법 아시는분 계시나요~?;
<Markers> 뜬금없긴 하지만...
<drake_kr> 톰캣도 아파치면
<drake_kr> 그냥 아파치에서 설정하면 되는것 아닐까요?
<Markers> 음 설정 하는부분을 못 찾아서 —;
<ipeter> 편집기 이클립스 쓰시나요?
<Nymph> web.xml 에 doc root 설정을 변경하면 가능하지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> 하긴 전 편집기라면 notepad++랑 sublime
<ipeter> Markers: 혹시 이클립스 쓰시면 서버 더블클릭
<ipeter> 하단 탭에서 Modules보시면
<ipeter> 거기서 Path를 Edit해서 바꿔주시면 되요.
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 그렇군요.
<Markers> 근데 리눅스 머신에서 돌고 있는거라 ..;
<Markers> -ㅁ-;
<Markers> 이게 허드슨 쓴다고 허드슨 돌렸더니
<Markers> 톰캣으로 돌려야되는데 그냥 돌려서 저렇게 원하는대로 주소 주지도 못하고 포트번호 적어서 쓰고 있어여 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 'ㅛ'
<drake_kr> 아.. 자바를 해야겠다.. 뭐 이런 생각이 많이 들긴 하지만 결국 전 자바를 죽어도 안 하는 놈이네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 그럼 c?
<Nymph> 자바 싫음..
<Nymph> 할 필요 없음..
<drake_kr> c++ / .net 을 주로 사용하죠..
<Markers> 전 자바 알고 나선 다른건 어떻게 코딩해야될지 감도 안 잡히던데
<Markers> 닷넷은 어때요?
<drake_kr> 닷넷은 딱 프로토타입용이요
<ipeter> 너무 어려워요.
<drake_kr> 그 이상 하는 분들 존경해야..
<Nymph> 뭐 저보다야 낫네요...
<Markers> 요새 주변에 보니깐 파이썬 배우기도 괜찮고 짜기도 생각보다 쉽다고 그러고
<Nymph> 저는 php 조금 끄적이는..
<drake_kr> 오오
<drake_kr> 전 초딩때 asm을 만져놔서 -_-
<drake_kr> Z80 asm
<Markers> javascript 쪽으로 넘어가는분들도 많아보이고 -ㅁ- 원체 js 쪽에 패키지 비슷하게 라이브러리가 많이 나오니
<Nymph> 오~
<Nymph> 어셈.
<drake_kr> 군대가서 포맷하고 왔습니다
<drake_kr> 어셈에 대한 지식은 없어졌어요
<Nymph> 코딩이나 해야겠다..
<Nymph> 우분투 설치할라고 했는데 뱀웨어에서 하니 멈추네요.
<drake_kr> 전 데비안 유저
<drake_kr> 젠투 설치해야지 잇힝
<samahui> 간만에 외근하고 편히 퇴근할려고 했더니 이사가 잡는군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 끝나고 댕겨와야 할지도 모르겠네요
<bluedusk> 이거
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> 한영키가 특수키로 동작을 안하는듯..ㅡㅡ
<razGon_KenzFld> 업데이트 소감 말씀해주..ㅋ
<bluedusk> ctrl + hangul은 먹히네요
<razGon_KenzFld> 역시나 지난번도 그러던데.
<samahui> 전체적으로 깔끔한 느낌이지만
<bluedusk> razGon_KenzFld, 한영키때문에 겁나 빡치네요
<samahui> 우선 한글폰트에 따라서 위쪽이 잘리는 현상이 있고
<razGon_KenzFld> 그렇군요.
<ipeter> 아.. 안타깝네요.
<ipeter> 18일 오후 2시쯤 한 실종자의 가족이 진도체육관에서 "시신을 검안한 결과 사망한지 몇 시간 되지 않았다는 결과를 들었다"고 밝혔다.
<bluedusk> samahui, 전 한글폰트 문제는 잘 모르겠던데요..; 많이 짤리나요?
<samahui> 이건 한글폰트 특성을 타는 부분이라 사람에 따라혹은 폰트에 따라 다르고요
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ipeter> 분명 일부는 안에서 살았나봅니다.
<samahui> 약간 잘려요 기본으로 했을때요
<samahui> 폰트 크기 줄여서 해결봤습니다
<samahui> 그리고 한영 전환부분에서
<samahui> shift + 스페이스는 잘되는데
<samahui> 우측 alt키나 한영키로 설정이 힘듭니다
<razGon_KenzFld> 이런...
<samahui> 이부분만 고쳐지면 전체 적으로 큰 문제는 안보이는거 같네요
<razGon_KenzFld> 그게 큰문제.ㅋ
<samahui> 한영 전환이야 원래 alt+space썼어서
<samahui> 전 상관없어요 ㅋ
<samahui> 한글이야 이전에도 짤려서 폰트 줄이거나 바꿨던 기억이 있는지라 익숙한 느낌이네요
<samahui> 근데 한글 폰트 잘리는건 각자 컴 상태에 따라 다를거 같아요
<bluedusk> 전 이놈의 한영키는 항상 한영키로 지정하고 써서..
<bluedusk> 알트키까지는 양보를 하겠는데
<bluedusk> alt키는 아예 안먹히고 ..;
<samahui> 아무튼 전 처음에 12.04에서 판올림했다가 아이콘 글자 깨짐까지 있어서 밀어버리고 다시 깔았어요
<samahui> 그때도 글 짤림 있었는데 seony님이 영문판에 한글설치는 괜찮다고해서 그렇게 했거든요 그래도 글씨 윗부분 자리네요
<samahui> 잘리네요
<samahui> 오타
<samahui> 키보드 배치에 따라서 먹히는 키가 달라요
<bluedusk> samahui, 그게 xev 로 보면 키코드값은 다 제대로 나오는데..;
<razGon_KenzFld> 키맵핑도 문제가 있단 이야기네요.
<samahui> 제대로 나와도 그렇쵸? 저도 그래요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 인식은 시켜놨어요 전 근데 작동을 안해요
<bluedusk> 저도 동작을 안해요
<bluedusk> 그래서 더 환장하겠어요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 이게 한영키가 그냥 일반키(abcd) 같은키로 먹히는거 같아요
<samahui> 우측 한영키 한영키보드에서는 Alt로 잡히고 영문키보드에서는 이상한거로 잡히더군요 아무튼둘의 배치가 달라서 그럴꺼 같아요
<bluedusk> 이게 특수키 (ctrl, alt) 랑 조합해서 되면 되요
<samahui> 네 저도 조합은 되요 그러니까 아무래도 키보드 끼리의 배치차이가 문제가 아닐까 싶어요
<samahui> 한영키보드랑 똑같은 배치의 영문키보드가 있으면 되지 않을까 싶은데요. 문제는 한글키보드 두가지 나오던데 둘중 하나는 아예 한글 입력이 안되더군요
<samahui> 키배치는 영문과 같은게 안되고 다른 한놈만 한글입력이 되더군요
<samahui> 이래저래 오류 리포트 써야죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<bluedusk> 아니 환장하겠는건 버박안에서의 윈도우에서 한영키는 또 잘먹혀요..
<bluedusk> 아 당연한건가...
<bluedusk> ......
<samahui> 버박안 윈도우는 내부적으로 키보드를 시뮬레이팅해서 잡아놓으니까 상관없죠
<razGon_KenzFld> 버박사용하면 본체의 비디오코어를 나눠먹나요? 아니면 공유하나요?
<samahui> 비디오를 가상으로 잡는거니까 공유한다고 봐야죠
<samahui> 한글버젼이 아니라서 그런지 아니면 14.04가 한글에 대한 지원이 미비한건지 정렬시켜도 한글 순으로 정렬이 안되네요
<samahui> ㅡㅡ
<samahui> 이래저래 문제가 보이기 시작하는군요
<samahui> 다시 깔기 귀찮으니 그냥 쓰다가 패치되길 기다려야겠네요
<ipeter> 헉. 교감 자살했네요.
<ipeter> 선장이 자살해야지 교감이 무슨죄가 있다고 자살을 하나요.
<Nymph> 선채진입, 공기 주입 다 거짓말이래요.
<bluedusk> 애초에 자살할놈이였으면
<bluedusk> 그리 먼저 도망나오지 않았겠죠
<ipeter> 에휴..진짜 점점 날도 저물어가는데 좋은소식은 없네요.
<ipeter> 이거 뭐 일을 하는건지 뉴스 눈팅을 하는건지..
<ipeter> 가슴이 아파옵니다.
<Nymph> 정부를 운영하는 사람들이 무능함이 다 들어난 거죠.. 사고로 시작해서 사건으로 비화되고 잇는 양상이고..
<samahui> 설정 문제였군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 교감이 자살했나요?
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 목매달아 죽으셨다는데 자살추정기사 떴습니다.
<samahui> 당최 책임 지는 방법이 자살인가요? 답답한 사람들... 책임이 있으면 해결하기 위해 노력을 하고 노력 할만큼 하고 나서 처분을 기다리는게 기본인데.. 더구나 직접 책임은 해운사 직원들과 선장이구만 왜 자살했는지... 에휴
<Nymph> 세월호 선장은 가중처벌을 가해야 최고 7년 이라고 합디다..
<Nymph> 한국의 법체계를 근본적으로 바꿀 필요가 있다고 봐요..
<Nymph> 너무 성문법에만 의존하는게 문제..
<_[myth> 갑자기 천안함 사건이 떠오르네요
<ipeter> 법감정에 비해 형량이 너무 적어요.
<Nymph> 형량 자체가 성문화 되어 있어서 그래요.. 한국의 법체계 자체가 성문법기반이라요..
<Nymph> 책 펼쳐놓고 여기에 맞는거 찾아서 형량을 정하니..
<Nymph> 외국은 성문법말고 관습법이나 불문법을 적절히 배합해서 사용하거든요..
<Nymph> 그래서 중대 범죄에 대해서는 판사 제량것 형량을 정할 수 있는거..
<ipeter> 아까 속보라서 별 기사도 없었는데
<ipeter> 기사 올라오는거보고 점점 빡치네요.
<ipeter> 소나무에 목매달아 죽은 교감선생님이요.
<_[myth> 뉴스 기사도 믿음이 도통 가지를 않는군요
<_[myth> 뭐 처음부터 믿을만한건 아니었지만
<mixkorea> ㅜㅜ
<Realignist> 교감이 잘못한 것도 아닌데 에휴...
<Realignist> 산 사람이라도 살아야하는데 말이죠...
<Realignist> 법 체계를 바꿔서라도 세월호 그 선장은 진짜 형량을 몇배는 늘려야한다고 봅니다.
<Nymph> 법 체계를 바꿀라면 헌법부터 뜯어고쳐야 하는...
<Realignist> 후... 진짜 너무 화나네요
<Realignist> 해외처럼 몇백년씩 때릴 수도 없는 노릇이고
<drake_kr> 포럼에 구인광고 낼거면 좀 사람 냄새 나게 좀 내주지..
<bluedusk> 구인광고요?
<Realignist> ?? 어떻길래...
<drake_kr> 뭐 무슨 앱 회사라고 블라블라 적어놨는데..
<drake_kr> 딱 잡코리아에 적는 방식
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> 내폰은 무슨 베트남에 가있노
<drake_kr> 퉤근합니다
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 퇴근하고
<bluedusk> 맥주에 치킨한
<bluedusk> ....
<miorea> hi
<mixkorea> hello again
<ipeter> hey!
<ipeter> Korean?
<mixkorea> no. im not korean
<mixkorea> im a super korean.
<ipeter> where from?
<mixkorea> ㅈㅅ..
<ipeter> ha! OK
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<mixkorea> ㅋㅋ
<mixkorea> (__)
<ipeter> (_ _)
<_[myth> Konglish
<_[myth> howdy folks
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하세요
<samahui> 저도 들어갈께요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ가려다 우분투 새로 설치하느라 못가고 있습니다
<samahui> 이제 정리하고 가야죠
<samahui> 한글 전환에서 한글치 안눌리는건 검색결과 Dconf-editor 를 설치해서 유니티에서 dconf를 불러 실행한 뒤, org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings.Switch input source 항목을 'Hangul'로 바꿔주면 된답니다.
<samahui> 검색의 힘 !
<samahui> 그럼 한글키로 전환이 된다네요
<samahui> 그리고 12.04와 달리 14.04버젼은 한글키보드만 설치하면 한글만 입력이 되고 영문키보드를 설치하면 영문만 입력되어 둘다 입력해줘야 하더군요. 재미있게 바뀌었습니다. 더욱이 ibus에서 설정바꿔주는것과 관계없이 우분투 자체에 한글과 영어다 설치해야 한영전환이 됩니다.
<samahui> 이상 아까 한글키 사용 못하신분들께 도움이 되었으면 하네요 수고하세요~
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요~
<DarkCircle> ~(_--_)~
<drake_kr> 아
<readytoact_T420> 아하하하
<sungyo> 씨게이트 하드 1테라짜리를 꼽다가 잘못 힘을 줘서 사타 플러그 부분을 부러뜨러벼렸는데
<sungyo> 이거 수리가 가능할까요?
<sungyo> 음. 이거 가만히 살펴보니 금속부분은 멀쩡하고 플라스틱 부분만 또각..하고 뿌러진건데, 꼽아보니 다시 그대로 꼽히네요.
<sungyo> 그냥 쓸까나....( _ _)
<sungyo> 업체를 알아보니 컨넥터 교체비로 삼만원을 부르네요.
<sungyo> 시게이트 어디서 구매했는지 알지 못해도 교환 되는지 확인해볼 수 있나요?
<DarkCircle> Seony / ping.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> drake_kr ping
<DarkCircle> 아 이아자씨는 술먹고 주무시지 ...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-19
<samahui> 주말에 뭐하세요들~ 퇴근들 하시고 집에가서 놀러가던가 운동하던가 푸욱 쉬세요~~~~
<drake_kr> 아나
<drake_kr> 베트남새끼 자꾸 메세지질 하네
<razGon_LaNo> 리하이요
<razGon_LaNo> 조용한 토요일입니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 전 베트남 고딩시끼때문에 시끄러운 토요일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LaNo> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 저는 내일 이거 보러 갑니다 http://blog.daum.net/sunny38/11776389
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LaNo> 서버침범하셧나요?
<drake_kr> 저번주 휴대폰을 잃어버렸는데
<drake_kr> 어제 페북으로 메세지가 오더군요
<drake_kr> 제 폰 비번 풀어달라고
<drake_kr> -_-
<razGon_LaNo> Seony: 좋은 데가시네요.ㅎ
<razGon_LaNo> 헐...
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LaNo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 그 폰이 베트남까지 갔어요?
<razGon_LaNo> 대단.
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> $750 주고 샀대는데
<drake_kr> 그야 내 알 바 아니고
<razGon_LaNo> ㅎㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 아이폰5s는
<razGon_LaNo> 750 달러가 아니라 750베트남 원이겠죠.
<drake_kr> DFU를 해도 계정을 묻나봐요
<razGon_LaNo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 5s 쓰는 사람 입장에서 좋네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 비번 걸고 지문으로 잠궜는데, 잘한 짓이었꾼요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> USD 750이면 한 70만원 넘게 주고 산거 맞는거 같은데..
<Seony> 그돈이면, 여기서도 새거 살 수 있는 돈인데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 암튼 3분에 한번씩 메세지 보내네요
<Seony> 베트남 돈으로 750이겠죠
<drake_kr> 비번 달라고
<drake_kr> USD라고 했으니
<Seony> $350 주면 해준다고 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 대충 '학생인데 좀 해주면 안되나요?' 이런식이라
<drake_kr> 중고딩나라에서 가장 짜증나는 말 1위 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럼, 학생을 혐오한다고 해주세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 대꾸 안 하고 있어요
<drake_kr> 베트남 동은 200동이 1원쯤 하는거 같은데
<drake_kr> 설마 베트남 돈 750이면 한 3.5원 한다는 얘긴데
<Seony> 베트남 돈 단위가 바트 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 바트는 태국 아니에요?
<Seony> 아~ 거긴 태국이군요...
<Seony> 그렇다고 설마 울나라 돈으로 10원도 안하는 돈으로 아이폰을 샀을리가요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그니까 USD750이라고..
<drake_kr> 얘가 구글번역기 돌려서 한글로 계속 메세지 보내길래
<drake_kr> 영어로 하자.. 이래서
<drake_kr> 대충 이야기 들었어요
<drake_kr> 근데 자꾸 폰 언락좀 해달라고 3분에 한번씩 메세지 보내네요
<drake_kr> '내가 학생인데요 잠도 못자고 용돈 조낸 모아서 산건데 잉잉'
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> It's not my problem you need to refund from seller 라고만 했어요
<Seony> 잘하셨어요
<drake_kr> 그리고 나서 3분에 한번씩 계속 메세지 보내고 있는 중
<drake_kr> 아 시끄러운 하루입니다
<drake_kr> 솔찌 좀 믿었던 술집에서 그래버리니..
<drake_kr> 하긴 종업원중에 도둑넘이 있긴 하것죠 ㅡㅡ
<razGon_LaNo> ㅎㅎㅎ 종업원이 아니라 다른 손님이 가져 갓을수도.
<drake_kr> 흠.. 그럴수도 있겠네요..
<drake_kr> 12시쯤이었으니
<Realigner_> 헐 진짜 해외로 가는군욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<jelly_> ds
<AutoWiZ> 즐거운 토요일 저녁입니다.
<razGon_LaNo> 이른 아침입니다 ㅋ
<razGon_LaNo> 아니 이제 잠잘시간.
<razGon_LaNo> 잠시 들어왔습니다.
<razGon_LaNo> 내일뵈요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 넹
<drake_kr> 흠 C언어 어렵넹
<ipeter> 찾아보니 건너뛰기 안된대서
<ipeter> 13.10 설치 중입니다.
<ipeter> 기대되네요.
<ipeter_> 13.10 판올림 완성했습니다.
<ipeter_> 변화된건 거의 없는거 같은데요.
<ipeter> 14.04로 달립니다.
<ipeter> 행운을 빌어주세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-20
<AutoWiZ> 저도 14.04 설치중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 14.04 업댓했습니다.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 계세요? 마루넷 연락 해보셨어요? ㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 드래이크 하이
<drake_kr> 하요
<drake_kr> 위키를 미디어위키로 변환할까...
<ipeter> =.= 지원해주는거 빼면 별 차이 잘 못느끼겠네요.
<ipeter> 14.04요
<ipeter> 생각보다 팬이 덜 도네요.
<ipeter> 신기합니다.
<ipeter> 정말 좋네요.
<AutoWiZ> 간만의 lts 이니까
<AutoWiZ> 많이 많이 쓰고 공부하고 그래야 할거 같아요
<ipeter> 오토위즈님!!!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 평안한 주말 오후 보내고 계신지요?
<AutoWiZ> 그다지 평안하지만은 않네요
<AutoWiZ> 하는일마다 잘 안되서
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아... =.= 서버에 cups를 설치하고부투
<ipeter> 부터
<ipeter> 처음 부팅할때 프로세스들 검사하는데서 cups부분에서 멈춰버리네요.
<ipeter> 혹시 시간되시는분들 도움 기다리겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 완전히 멈추나요?
<AutoWiZ> 시간이 오래 걸리나요?
<ipeter> dmq
<ipeter> 읍
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 일단은 전원을 키고
<ipeter> Ubuntu, 그리고 Lunux 3.8.0.-35-generic을 선택하면
<ipeter> 막 프로세스들이 올라가구요.
<ipeter> 그러다가,
<ipeter> *Starting mDNS/DNS-SD daemon [OK]
<ipeter> *Starting bluetooth daemon [OK]
<ipeter> *Starting CUPS printing spooler/server [OK]
<ipeter> 여기까지 뜨고
<ipeter> 그냥 커서만 깜박이고 다음 프로세스들이 안떠요.
<ipeter> 그냥 여기서 멈춰버립니다..ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 으음
<AutoWiZ> cups 설치는 어떻게 하셨어요?
<ipeter> 터미널로 하였습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 정확히 cups 만 설치하고 저렇게 된게 정확한가요?
<ipeter> 제 기억으로는 그렇습니다.
<ipeter> 프린터가 연결되어야할까요?
<ipeter> 프린터가 연결안되서 저러는건지도 모르겠네요.
<AutoWiZ> 싱글모드로 부팅가능하신가요?
<AutoWiZ> grub 에서 e 누르고 커널 줄 에서 다시 e 누른다음
<AutoWiZ> 줄 마지막에 single 이나 숫자 1 입력하시고 , 엔터 b (부트)
<AutoWiZ> rescue 모드가 있던가.
<ipeter> 음..
<ipeter> 다시 전원을껐다 키면
<ipeter> 처음에 선택시
<ipeter> Ubuntu, 그리고 Lunux 3.8.0.-35-generic
<ipeter> Previous Linux versions
<ipeter> 뭐 이런 선택에서
<ipeter> 싱글모드 들어갈 수 있나요?
<AutoWiZ> 제일 윗줄에서 e 눌러보세요
<AutoWiZ> 아 혹시 컴 2대 인가요? 채팅하면서 바로 적용해 볼 수 있나요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 지금 서버 옆에있고
<ipeter> 전 제 랩탑으로 채팅중입니다.
<AutoWiZ> e 누르면 ubuntu 관련된 부팅 명령이 몇개 나올거에요 4개정도
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> Ubuntu, 그리고 Lunux 3.8.0.-35-generic을 선택하면 // 여기에서 e를 누르면 화면이 전환되며
<AutoWiZ> 4개정도 맞나요? 14.04 베타는 겁나 많네요
<ipeter> recordfail
<AutoWiZ> kernel 로 시작하는 줄이 있나요?
<ipeter> gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
<ipeter> insmod gzio
<ipeter> 이런것들이 뜹니다.
<ipeter> 뜨지 않습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 리눅스 줄로 갑니다.
<ipeter> 네
<AutoWiZ> splash 지워주시고
<AutoWiZ> quiet 지우고
<AutoWiZ> single 추가하고
<AutoWiZ> F10 누르면 부팅합니다.
<ipeter> e를 누르면 편집가능한 라인들이 나오는데
<ipeter> kernel로 시작하는 줄은 없고
<AutoWiZ> linux 어쩌고 하다가 root 나오고
<AutoWiZ> quiet splash $vt_handoff 로 끝나는줄 있을거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 음
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> linux /vmlinuz-3.8.0.35-generix root=/dev/mapper/microbesus--vg-root ro
<ipeter> 욜케 되어 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 서버버젼이라서 그런가요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 서버입니다.
<ipeter> 12.04 서버예요..ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 암튼 ro 뒤에 한칸 띄우시고 single 입력하시고
<AutoWiZ> F10 해봅시다.
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 기다리고 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 부팅주주죽 올라갔나요?
<ipeter> 근데 프로세스들 다시 주륵 올라가면서 또다시 Starting CUPS printing spooler/server에서 멈춰버립니다..ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 지금 alt + F7 눌러봅시다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ipeter> 안먹힙니다.
<AutoWiZ> ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 시디롬 부팅하셔서
<ipeter> 네네
<AutoWiZ> 루트 파티션 마운트 하시고
<ipeter> 네네
<AutoWiZ> 쩝...
<AutoWiZ> . /etc/init.d/*cups* 찾으셔서
<AutoWiZ> 파일 이름 바꿔놓고 다시 부팅해보셔요.
<ipeter> 네네
<AutoWiZ> 시디롬 부팅하면 부팅한김에
<AutoWiZ> ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 프로그램이 자꾸 죽네요
<AutoWiZ> 그 어디냐 /var/log/dmesg* 파일 끝에만 한번 읽어보는것도 도움이 될 수 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 어디다 복사해두셨다가 나중에 부팅되면 전송해 주셔도 되구요. 뭐 디렉토리 통째로 주셔도 되고
<AutoWiZ> 그런데 보통 cups ok 떠버리면
<ipeter> cups ok 뜨는데 왜 다음으로 못 넘어가는걸까요...?
<AutoWiZ> 그다음이 문제일거 같은데 그 다음이 무엇일지는 /etc/init.d/rc5.d/ 디렉토리 ls 해서보시면
<AutoWiZ> 그 다음이 무었일지는 /etc/rc3.d/ 디렉토리에
<AutoWiZ> 가서 보시면 S숫자 순서로 켜지니까
<AutoWiZ> 직접 봐야 할거 같습니다. cups 는 패키지관리자로 설치하신건가요? 아니면 다운 받아서 설치하신건가요?
<ipeter> 패키지 관리자로 설치한거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 씨디넣고 부팅했는데
<ipeter> 인스톨하면 안되겠죠?
<AutoWiZ> 그렇죠 try ubuntu 라던가
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 어디까지 돼셨나요? 안되면
<AutoWiZ> 데탑시디를 다시 구우셔야 할지도
<ipeter> 우분투 써버 씨디만 있어서
<ipeter> 그놈 넣고 부팅하면
<AutoWiZ> 서버시디는 망가지 시스템 복구가 있군요
<ipeter> 인스톨할래? 멀티플 서버 MAAS랑 설치할래?
<AutoWiZ> 제일 밑에요
<ipeter> Rescue a broken system할래?
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> Rescue a broken system 선택했습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 저도 지금 서버시디로 vmware 에서 하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 그럼면 랭귀지 선택있어
<ipeter> 그냥 하는대로 선택하고
<ipeter> 키보드 컨피겨레이션에서 선택
<AutoWiZ> 아 일단 거기서 멈추시구요.
<AutoWiZ> alt + F2 해보세요
<ipeter> 헙
<ipeter> Loading additional components하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 지링지링 돌아가고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 14.04 한글 위쪽 잘린다는게 이말이군요..
<ipeter> 돌 ㅡ> 놀 로 보입니다.
<ipeter> alt+F2
<ipeter> 눌르니까
<ipeter> # _
<ipeter> 커서 깜박입니다.
<AutoWiZ> 저는 습관이되서
<AutoWiZ> 이렇게 합니다.
<AutoWiZ> mkdir /mnt/p1
<AutoWiZ> mkdir /mnt/p2
<AutoWiZ> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/p1
<AutoWiZ> cd /mnt/p1/var/
<AutoWiZ> cp -a log log.bak
<AutoWiZ> cd /mnt/p1/etc/init.d/
<AutoWiZ> ls -ald *cups*
<ipeter> 지금 하신 과정 그대로 하고 보고드리겠습니다.
<AutoWiZ> mv cups파일 cups파일.bak
<AutoWiZ> umount /mnt/p1 /mnt/p2
<AutoWiZ> reboot
<ipeter> cd /mnt/p1/var에서 /bin/sh: cd: cant
<ipeter>  to /mnt/p1/var/
<ipeter> 이렇게 뜨네요
<ipeter> cd /mnt/p1/var에서 /bin/sh: cd: can't to /mnt/p1/var/
<AutoWiZ> sda1 은 상황에 맞게 바꾸셔야 할지도 모르겠습니다만.
<ipeter> ㅡ_ㅡ
<AutoWiZ> fdisk -l 해보시면 어떨까요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> sda1,2,5있네요.
<AutoWiZ> 보통은 부트랑 루트랑 따로 두니까
<AutoWiZ> 스왑은 어디인가요?
<ipeter> 부트는 ada1에 *되어 있습니다.
<ipeter> EXtended는 sda2
<AutoWiZ> 5가 루트겠군요
<AutoWiZ> mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/p2
<ipeter> sda5는 Lunux LVM입니다.
<AutoWiZ> 컥
<AutoWiZ> lvm
<AutoWiZ> 데탑시디 구우시죠 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네 알겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 정말 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 저는 윈됴 복구할때 랑 리눅 복구할때 쓸려고 윈7 윈8 리눅 시디나 usb 늘 준비해놓고 삽니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 지금 우분투 꿉고 올께요.
<ipeter> 있을텐데 좀 찾아봐야할듯 싶네요
<ipeter> 오토위즈님은 14.04
<ipeter> 설치하셨나요?
<AutoWiZ> 네 지난밤에 설치해서 깨작깨작하고 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 버젼 상고나 없으니까 대충 최근 데탑이면 됩니다.
<ipeter> 오오
<ipeter> 있습니다
<ipeter> 받아놓은거요.
<ipeter> 이놈 USB로 만들어야겠네요.
<ipeter> 오잉?
<ipeter> Universal-USB-Installer 이놈 우분투용으로 나온건 없나요?
<AutoWiZ> 저도 리눅에서 만들어본적은 없는거 같아요 ㅠ
<ipeter> 읍
<ipeter> 설치하고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 찾은거 같아요.
<AutoWiZ> 네~
<ipeter> 비트수는 상관이 없나요?
<ipeter> 서버는 32비트이고 usb는 64로 만들고있습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 보통 비트는 상관 없습니다. pc 가 64비트 부팅이 불가능한경우만 제외 하면요
<ipeter> 뉍
<ipeter> 다시 만들어야겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 64비트가 설치 안되는 아주 오래된 놋북입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 14.04는
<ipeter> 서버용으로 64비트만 제공하네요.
<AutoWiZ> 서버가 오래됀 놋북이었나요
<ipeter> 네..
<ipeter> 대학교 복학하고 나서 산거라..
<ipeter> 그게 아마...2006년에 샀습니다..
<ipeter> 2005년일수도 있구요.
<ipeter> 좀 오래되었죠?
<ipeter> hp모델입니다.
<AutoWiZ> cups 설치했다는 그 장비는 64비트일꺼잖아요
<ipeter> 그래도 ssd1 2기가 램입니다.
<ipeter> 음? 아니요.
<ipeter> 32비트 서버용은 확실합니다.
<ipeter> cups가 64로만 나오나요?
<nikkoda> 우분투
<AutoWiZ> 아 죄송합니다.
<AutoWiZ> 피터님
<AutoWiZ> 아무래도 좀 석연찮아서 서버시디 복구모드 좀더 진행해봤는데
<AutoWiZ> 나중에 lvm 읽어오네요
<drake_kr> 겜이 중간에 다운돼서
<drake_kr> 패드 진동이 안멈추네욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> mv 덮어쓰기 지원 안되나..
<ipeter> 아앗
<ipeter> 오토위즈님?
<ipeter> 그럼 제가 어떻게하면 될까요?
<ipeter> 지금 리커버리 모드로 들어갔습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 시간될때 기별주세요
<ipeter> 계속 혼자 해결해보고 있겠습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 음
<AutoWiZ> 리커버리 모드에서 계속 진행하시다 보면
<AutoWiZ> 특정 파티션을 루트로 마운트 한다음 쉘 뛰우기 , 하고 그냥 쉘만 띄우기 같은 메뉴가 보이실거에요
<AutoWiZ> 그상태에서 작업하시면 될거 같아서요.
<ipeter> 지금 리커버리 모드 들어가서
<AutoWiZ> ipeter
<ipeter> 이리저리 해보니까.
<ipeter> root@microbesus:~#
<ipeter> apt-get remove cups-daemon
<ipeter> 해보고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 한글이 깨지네요.
<AutoWiZ> 정확한 디버깅을 위해서 그냥 cups 만 안뜨게 해놓고
<AutoWiZ> 재부팅 해보는것도 방법이었는데 말이지요.
<ipeter> service cups stop
<ipeter> 하면되나요.
<AutoWiZ> 그건 스탑만되서
<AutoWiZ> 재부팅 하면 다시 켜질껄요
<ipeter> 어렵네요..;;;
<AutoWiZ> 이미 지우는 명령어 내리셨다니
<AutoWiZ> 다 지워지면 재부팅 해보시고 인터넷 되시면
<ipeter> 저거 안먹힙니다.
<ipeter> revmove요
<AutoWiZ> 시간 되시면 /var/log 디렉토리
<AutoWiZ> 보내주셔요
<ipeter> 거기서 어떤
<ipeter> 디렉토리 보면 될까요?
<AutoWiZ> 로그 디렉토리 안에
<AutoWiZ> dmesg 파일 이랑
<AutoWiZ> 커널 메시지들이 있는데 거기만 봐도 될거 같기는한데
<ipeter> 컵스도 있네요.
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 다 보지 않는이상은 잘 모르겠지요
<AutoWiZ> 아까 말씀 드렸듯이
<ipeter> 네
<AutoWiZ> cups 다음 프로그램이 문제일 가능성도 있습니다.
<ipeter> 네네
<AutoWiZ> . /etc
<AutoWiZ> 디렉토리도 용량 얼마 안되니까 같이 주시던가요
<ipeter> 읍
<ipeter> 이거 제가 어떻게 드리면되죠...?
<ipeter> ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> cli 구나 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> tar 로 묶으셔서
<AutoWiZ> ftp 로 보내신다음
<AutoWiZ> 저한테 메일로 주시는 방법이 있습니다.
<ipeter> 지금 해봤는데
<ipeter> 이서버녀석
<ipeter> 네트워크 연결 안되어 있습니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<AutoWiZ> ftp 가 안되는군요
<ipeter> ssh 연결안되네요.
<ipeter> 부팅도중에 멈춰버려서 그런건가요.
<AutoWiZ> scp 는 먹겠군요
<AutoWiZ> 저는 복구모드에서 인터넷 잘 됩니다만.
<ipeter> 음..;;;
<AutoWiZ> 아무튼 .
<AutoWiZ> ftp 가 안되네요 인터넷은 되는데
<ipeter> 지금 이 리커버리 모드 root계정에선 어떻게 손써볼 도리 없죠..?
<AutoWiZ> scp root@serverip:/serverdir/serverfile .
<AutoWiZ> 아까 작업하실때
<AutoWiZ> lvm 파티션을 root 경로로 쉘을 띄우신건지
<AutoWiZ> 그냥 쉘만 띄우신건지에 따라서
<ipeter> 네
<AutoWiZ> 달라집니다.
<ipeter> ]오토위즈님
<ipeter> 제가 진짜 죄송해서 그런데요
<ipeter> 혹시라도 오토위즈님 지금 하고 싶은거 하시면서 제가 글 올린거 보고 답변 주셔도 됩니다.
<ipeter> 저때문에 금쪽같은 일요일 오후
<AutoWiZ> 예 뭐 그러고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 성가시게 해드리는거 너무 죄송해서요.
<AutoWiZ> 저도 사무실이라 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 솔직히 가르침 받으면서 몸둘바를 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 정말 고맙습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 한 2년 쉬고 있던 쿼드 코어 케이스 만 (1.5만원) 사서 부팅 시켜주고
<AutoWiZ> 그러고 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 제 놋북에서 ssh로 서버 접근해보니 안된다고 뜨네요.
<AutoWiZ> 네트웍이 안되나 봅니다.
<AutoWiZ> 드라이버가 특이한걸지도.
<AutoWiZ> lvm 마운트는 된거 같나요?
<ipeter> 어떻게 확인할 수 있나요?
<AutoWiZ> df -h
<AutoWiZ> 해서 / 파티션이
<AutoWiZ> 어떤 장치인지 확인해봅시다.
<ipeter> 지금 마운트 된놈은
<AutoWiZ> cat /etc/fstab 도 있겠군요.
<ipeter> 음...
<ipeter> sda1하고
<ipeter> udev
<ipeter> tmpfs
<AutoWiZ> cli 화면을 웹으로 실시간 중계 할 수 있는 방법이 있으면 좀 편할거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ 시간나면 만들어 보겠습니다. (한 10년후 ? -_-;;; )
<ipeter> 욜케 되어있습니다.
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<AutoWiZ> 루트 만 보면 됩니다.
<AutoWiZ> 젤 왼쪽이 none 으로만 되어 있으면 시디로 부팅 된경우
<AutoWiZ> cat /etc/fstab 했을때요.
<AutoWiZ> 젤 왼쪽에 /dev/mapper/vg001-lv001 식으로 lvm 이 있는경우
<AutoWiZ> 아 uid 쓰고 있으면 허빵이구나.
<ipeter> dma..
<ipeter> 음..
<AutoWiZ> 보통 mount 명령에서
<ipeter> cat으로 알아보니
<AutoWiZ> 맨 첫줄에
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 네
<AutoWiZ> 루트 파일 시스템에 대한 내용이 나옵니다.
<ipeter> finlespsp
<drake_kr> 음
<ipeter> 캣으로 쳐보면
<ipeter> 새개정도 뜹니다.
<AutoWiZ> . /dev/sda1 on /boot
<AutoWiZ> 이런식일텐데 , 저렇게 3개 단어만 전부 쳐주세요, 각줄에서.
<AutoWiZ> 그러니까 타이핑 해서 보여주세요
<ipeter> 네
<AutoWiZ> 나가시진 마시고 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> d
<ipeter> 읍
<ipeter> 일단 첫번째 /dev/mapper/microbesus--vg-root on /
<ipeter> 두번째 /dev/sda1 on /boot
<ipeter> 세번째 udev on /dev
<ipeter> 네번째 tmpfs on /run
<AutoWiZ> 지금 노트북 하드디스크의 루트 파티션이 마운트 잘 되어 있는거구요
<AutoWiZ> cd /etc/init.d/
<AutoWiZ> 하시고 ls -ald *cups*
<ipeter> sp
<AutoWiZ> 하시면 몇줄 뜨나요 아니면 안뜨나요?
<ipeter> 떠요
<AutoWiZ> 몇줄이나 뜨나요?
<ipeter> lrwxrwxrw 1 root root 21 May 14 2013 cups ㅡ> /lib/init/upstart-job
<ipeter> 이거 하나 뜹니다..ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 그러면 일단 mv cups cups.bak
<AutoWiZ> 해주시고
<ipeter> 헙
<ipeter> 안되요.
<AutoWiZ> 왜 안되나요?
<ipeter> Read-only file system입닏.
<AutoWiZ> 앜ㅋ
<ipeter> cups ㅡ> cups.bak: Read-only file system
<AutoWiZ> mount -o rw /
<AutoWiZ> 뭐라고 나오나요?
<ipeter> 한줄 한줄 적을깨요
<ipeter> 2줄 나옵니다.
<ipeter> 첫줄 /dev/mappermicrobes--vg-root already mounted or / busy
<ipeter> 두째줄 according to mtab, /dev/mapper/microbes--vg-root is already mounted on /
<ipeter> 이렇게 떠요..
<ipeter> 첫줄 /dev/mapper/microbes--vg-root already mounted or / busy
<AutoWiZ> mount -o remount,rw /
<ipeter> spq
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 했습니다.
<AutoWiZ> pwd
<AutoWiZ> 아직 /etc/init.d/ 맞나요?
<ipeter> 결과는 /etc/init.d
<ipeter> 네네
<AutoWiZ> mv cups cups.bak
<AutoWiZ> 다시 해봅시다.
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 했습니다.
<AutoWiZ> cd /etc/rc3.d
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 했습니다.
<AutoWiZ> ls -1 /etc/rc3.d
<AutoWiZ> 마이너스 숫자 1 입니다. 결과 좀 쳐주세요 대충 한글로 적어주셔도 됩니다.
<AutoWiZ> 커널루프 , 알싱크, 스피치-디스패쳐,새인디,dns-클린, pppd-dns , 그러브-커먼,ondemain , rc.local
<AutoWiZ> 대충 이럴듯.
<ipeter> 리드미
<ipeter> 젠킨스
<ipeter> kerneloops
<ipeter> spenbsd-inetd
<ipeter> speech-dispatcher
<ipeter> svnserve
<ipeter> pulseaudio
<ipeter> rsync
<ipeter> sadned
<ipeter> dns-clean
<ipeter> ppppd-dns
<ipeter> sudo
<ipeter> apache2
<ipeter> tomcat7
<ipeter> acpi-support
<ipeter> grub-common
<ipeter> ondemand
<ipeter> rc.local
<ipeter> 이렇게 입니다.
<ipeter> 앞에 S20이 붙기도하고 S50, S99등 숫자가 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ> find /etc -name "*cups*"
<AutoWiZ> 결과도 좀 알려주십시요. 좀 많을지도 모르는데 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 죄송하다니요.
<ipeter> 지금 제가 고마워서 몸둘바를 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/init/cups.conf
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/bash_completion.d/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/cupshelpers
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.default
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/cups/cups-files.conf
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/cups-client
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/apparmor.d/cache/usr.sbin.cupsd
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.cupsd
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/logrotate.d/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/init.d/cups.bak
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/pam.d/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/default/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/ufw/applications.d/cups
<ipeter> 이렇게 있습니다.
<ipeter> 첫 은 슬래쉬로 시작하면 글이 안올라가서 붙였습니다..
<drake_kr> cups.bak?
<AutoWiZ> 디폴트에 있는건 rc?.d 에 없어도 바로 시작하나요? 드래이크?
<ipeter> 네 /etc/init.d/cups.bak 이거 맞습니다.
<drake_kr> 디폴트에 있더라도 rc에 등록되지 않으면 실행이 안 될 거에요
<AutoWiZ> 디폴트는 그냥 설정 인거 같은데
<AutoWiZ> 어디서 cups 가 시작되는거지 음...
<drake_kr> 실행파일이죠
<drake_kr> /etc/init.d에 있는건 스크립트실행파일이죠
<drake_kr> service에서 참조하는곳이기도 하고
<AutoWiZ> rc?.d 디렉토리 안에 있는걸 init.d/ 안으로 링크 걸어놓고 실행 하니까 . 요즘은 점점 바뀌고 있는건가.
<drake_kr> 즉, rc에서 어딘가의 cups를 참조하고 cups.bak도 어딘가에서 참조한다면 중복 실행이 되고 거기서 문제가 생겼을 가능성이 있군요
<AutoWiZ> bak 은 방금일부러 실행안되게 한거라는
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> 인터넷 문제라면
<ipeter> ??
<drake_kr> ntp 서비스일 가능성은요?
<ipeter> 아. 그냥 우분투 모임에 놋북 들고가면 되는데 제가 학원다니는게 토요일에 시작해서요..ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> find /usr /bin /sbin -name cups -o -name cupsd
<AutoWiZ> 결과 부탁합니다 ^^
<drake_kr> 지금
<drake_kr> 부팅이 조낸 느린거죠? 한 5분 멈추는..
<AutoWiZ> 그러고보니 얼마나 멈추는지 안물어봤네요.
<drake_kr> 제 경험으론 ntpd가 문제일 경우가 많았어요
<AutoWiZ> 서버 ip 는 수동인가요? 자동인가요?
<ipeter> 서버 아이피는 고정시켜놓았습니다.
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/init/cups.conf
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/bash_completion.d/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/cupshelpers
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.defualt
<AutoWiZ> etc 가 나오면 안되는데 저 명령어로 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/cups/cups-files.conf
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/cups-client
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/apparmor.d/cache/usr.sbin.cupsd
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.cupsd
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/logrotate.d/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/init.d/cupsd
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/pam.d/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /etc/default/cups
<ipeter> 으악
<ipeter> 죄송합니다
<ipeter> 잘못 보았습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 어라?
<ipeter>  find /usr /bin /sbin -name cups -o -name cupsd
<ipeter>  find /usr /bin /sbin -name cups -o -name cupsd 이거 치면요
<AutoWiZ> 어라 /etc/init.d/cupsd 라느것도 있나보내요
<ipeter> 첫 /usr/sbin/cupsd
<ipeter> 첫 /usr/lib/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /usr/share/lintian/overrides/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /usr/share/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /usr/share/bug/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /usr/share/doc/cups
<ipeter> 첫 /usr/share/doc-base/cups
<ipeter> 이렇게 떠요
<AutoWiZ> cd /usr/sbin/
<AutoWiZ> mv cupsd cupsd.bak
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 다 마쳤습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 재부팅 함 해보죠뭐
<AutoWiZ> 공유기나 다른 어떤 문제로
<AutoWiZ> 네트웍이 안되는경우
<AutoWiZ> 드래이크님 말대로
<ipeter> 아.. 공유기 문제는 아닐꺼예요.
<AutoWiZ> dhcp 나 sendmail , ntpd 등 네트웍 작업하는 프로그램이 1분에서 5분정도 대기를 타는 경우가 있습니다.
<ipeter> 아.. 몇시간이 지나도록 그 상태입니다.
<AutoWiZ> 일단 재부팅 해보고 다시 봅시다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 읍...;;;; Starting mDNS/DNS-SD daemon [ok]
<ipeter> 읍...;;;; Starting bluetooth daemon [ok]
<ipeter> 읍...;;;; Stoping configure virtual network devices [ok]
<ipeter> 이렇게하고
<ipeter> 아까같은 경우는
<ipeter> cups가 뜨는데
<ipeter> 읍...;;;; Stoping configure virtual network devices [ok]
<ipeter> 이젠 여기서 멈춥니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<drake_kr> 10분정도만 대기타보죠 ㅎ
<ipeter> 네 알겠습니다.
<ipeter> 드레이크님 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 회사에는 이럴 경우를 대비해
<ipeter> 제가 인사가 늦었습니다.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 플스3가 있는데..
<ipeter> 플스3..요즘 사고 싶어요.
<ipeter> 근데 액박을 구매하라는 주변의 권유가 들립니다.
<drake_kr> 음.. 뭐든 하나 사면 2억 2천 듭니다
<ipeter> 헉
<drake_kr> 주변기기중에.. '전원주택'이 있어서요
<ipeter> 이..이거 2천원이ㅛ?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 잠시만요. 한번 알아보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 플스3
<ipeter> 근데 전 일본 망해라!
<drake_kr> 플스겜 요새 저렴하기도 해서..
<ipeter> 이런 생각을 가지고 있어서..엑박이 끌리네요.
<drake_kr> 하긴 엑박겜도 저렴하죠
<ipeter> 무슨게임 즐기세요?
<drake_kr> 10만원 충전하고 질러대니 대충 타이틀 6~7개
<ipeter> 요전에 페북에서 패밀리게임에관한 글 올리신거 보았습니다..
<drake_kr> 수퍼파미콤은 라즈베리 시연할때 소개해드릴려구..
<drake_kr> 대충 몇개 넣어갑니다
<ipeter> 오오
<ipeter> 그냥 모임에 언제 찾아뵙고
<ipeter> 놋북 가져가겠습니다.
<ipeter> 귀중한 시간 빼앗는거같아 죄스럽습니다.
<ipeter> 오늘 정말정말 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 뭐라고 감사인사를 드려야할지 모르겠네요.ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 재미 삼아 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아이고.. 그런게 얼마나 큰 도움을 주시는지...ㅠ
<ipeter> 진짜 고맙습니다 오토위즈님
<ipeter> 그리고 드레이크님
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 넘어가는거중에
<drake_kr> 멈춘것 다음것이 중요한뎅
<drake_kr> 암튼 그놈이 범인
<ipeter> 아까는 Stoping configure virtual network devices [ok]
<ipeter> 다음에 cups였는데요
<ipeter> 지금 부팅해보니 Stoping configure virtual network devices [ok]까지만 되네요
<AutoWiZ> cups 는 바보 많들어놨으니 cups 다음이 뭔지 알아야하는데
<ipeter> 고..고칠수는 있겠죠...?
<ipeter> 저기 svn 구축해놔서 소스들 다 업뎃 해놨는데..ㅠ
<ipeter> 으헝헝
<AutoWiZ> 지금 당장은 잘 모르겠네요. 고칠 수 있겠죠 당연히 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그나저나...제가 두분의 정치적 성향을 몰라서 함부러 말하기 어려우나..
<AutoWiZ> 저희 회사 구경 시켜드릴겸 . 한번 들고 오실래요?
<drake_kr> 그상태서 Ctrl+Alt+F2같은것 될텐데
<ipeter> 이번 사건 정말 참을수 없이 화나네요.
<AutoWiZ> 아 될지도
<ipeter> 세월호 사건이요.
<AutoWiZ> 세월호 가라 앉으니 , 세월아 내월아 시간만 보내고 있더군요.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 뭐 드시고 싶으세요? 언제 제가 식사대접 한다고 말씀 드렸던거 같은데..
<drake_kr> 제 정치적 성향은 反 일베라고 할 수 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 저 편의점 튀김우동 좋아합니다.
<ipeter> =.= 그거는 나중에 대접할테니.. 맛난거 먹으러가요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 소고기
<AutoWiZ> 노트북 들고 오시죠 , 말나온김에 오늘
<ipeter> 뭐 그거 저도 참 좋아라 하는거지만..
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 오늘이요?
<drake_kr> 댁이 어디세요?
<ipeter> 저 파주요..
<drake_kr> 으아
<drake_kr> 반대편 라인이다
<ipeter> 근데 웃긴건 비록 한달이지만 회사는 저를 파주에서 판교로 근무지 변경 시킨다는거죠.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 5월부터 판교로 이전하는데
<AutoWiZ> 좀 멀긴 하군요.
<ipeter> 회사가 가산디지털이라고 하셨나요?
<AutoWiZ> 예
<ipeter> 제가 4월 중으로 한번 인사 올리러 찾아뵙겠습니다.
<ipeter> 괜찮으신지요..?
<ipeter> drake_kr: 소..소고기..저도 좋아하긴 허나 박봉의 신입사원입니다.. SI
<ipeter> 월급 타는날 한번 생각은 해보겠습니다..ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 소고기 1인분 시켜서 셋이서 나눠 먹을까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 용서해주세요..ㅠ 엉엉엉
<drake_kr> 집에서 구우면 1/5 가격으로 배터지게 먹죠
<ipeter> 아이고..주말저녁 갑자기 고기먹고싶긴 하네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 시간나면 한번 뵙지요.
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 최소한 2~3일전에는 먼저 말씀 드릴께요
<ipeter> Be ready해주세요!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 집은 어디세요?
<AutoWiZ> 철산이라고 회사에서 5분 10분 걸립니다.
<ipeter> 회사 근처에 맛있는집 있나요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아.갑자기 왜 식탐이 줄줄 흐르듯이 나오네요.
<AutoWiZ> 매운 족발집하나 있구요
<ipeter> >>야ㅏ~
<AutoWiZ> 그냥 족발집 하나 있고 또 음... 고만고만한 식당 두개에
<AutoWiZ> 가디 근처가면 맛집은 좀 있는편이죠
<ipeter> 츄릅
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 이거 14.04 위에 한글 짤리는거 고쳐지겠죠...?
<ipeter> 거슬려서 못쓸정도는 아닌데 조금은 아쉽네요.
<AutoWiZ> 폰트 바꾸는걸로는 해결 안되나봐요?
<ipeter> 음.. 그거 해보려고 합니다.
<ipeter> 오토위즈님?
<ipeter> 24일쯤에 어떻세요?
<ipeter> 목요일입니다.
<ipeter> 돼지잡으러 가거나 매운족발집 가죠..!
<ipeter> 아니면 치맥도 좋아합니다.
<ipeter> 히힛~
<ipeter> 제가 계속 찾아뵙고 인사 올린다 올린다 했는데 이제사 뵈어야할듯 하네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 아차 이번주는 시간이 될런지 모르겠습니다. 아니면 이번 토요일이
<AutoWiZ> 우분투 오프모임 아니던가요?
<ipeter> 이번주 토요일...네 맞습니다.
<ipeter> 1시에 한국우분투커뮤니티 캘린더에 표시 되어 있네요.
<ipeter> 근데 제가 학원 수업이 2시부터 5시까지 강남역이라서요..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 그때 시간되시면 좀더 일찍 오셔도 좋고
<AutoWiZ> 킁
<ipeter> 아. 스터디는 아침 11시부터예요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 스터디가 11시부터 1시까지
<AutoWiZ> 바쁘게 사시는구나
<ipeter> 2시부터 수업~5시에 끝입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 조큼 비싼 학원이라서 빠질생각을 못합니다.
<drake_kr> 광화문이니
<drake_kr> 5시에 끝나고
<ipeter> 일주일에 4번 가르치는데..빠지면 타격이 큽니다.
<drake_kr> 본행사 참가하시면 되겠군요
<ipeter> 오옷!
<AutoWiZ> 6시 7시 정도 까지 오시면
<AutoWiZ> 한두시간 마시면서 놋북 고치고
<ipeter> 5시에 끝나고 6시에는 도착할 수 있습니다.
<ipeter> 히힛!
<AutoWiZ> 2차 가면 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 좋아요!
<ipeter> 드디어 드레이크님하고 오토위즈님께 인사올리는건가요?
<ipeter> 잘 부탁드립니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 근데..소주는 독해서 못마시니 맥주마셔도 이해해주세요..ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 저는 뭐 그냥 말단 엔지니어라 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 비주류 테이블도 생길테니..
<ipeter> =.= 저 회사 입사한지 6..6개월 되었습니다..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 저도 이번에 비주류 테이블에서 놀까 생각중
<ipeter> 흐흡
<ipeter> 독한술은 못마시는데 맥주는 참 좋아하고 잘 즐겨요..!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 스티어링 사야되는데
<ipeter> 스티어링이 뭐예요?
<AutoWiZ> 휠?
<drake_kr> 운전대요
<drake_kr> GT6랑 합본으로 20만원쯤 하던데
<AutoWiZ> 게임보다는 이제 실제 차를 몰아야지요 드래이크.
<AutoWiZ> 재순님 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 헐
<AutoWiZ> 저 때문에 나가신건가요?
<drake_kr> 아닌듯요
<AutoWiZ> 헐 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 어서오세요
<drake_kr> 삐로롱
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> jasonjang: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 스티어링 게임용이군요!
<ipeter> 오토위즈님?
<AutoWiZ> 네엥
<ipeter> 폰트 바꾸시니 해결되었나요?
<AutoWiZ> 저는 아직 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 안해봤어요
<ipeter> 지금 바꿔보려 이리저리 둘러보고 있습니다.
<jasonjang> 헉~ 안녕하십시오~ (권장형 인사, 질문 아님) 저 계속, 쫌 문제 중. 나중 오께요. 일종의 심한 딸꾹질 중. 말씀중에 죄송, 특히, 오즈~ 쫌 봅시다. ^^
<ipeter> 우와..근데 뭐라고 해야할지..
<ipeter> 14.04 이거 화면이 더 또렷해져야했다고 하나요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 네 좀 있다 뵙겠습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 오프에서도 가끔 보시는분이라
<ipeter> 오오
<ipeter> 아..14.04 좋습니다..좋아요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 그러면 광화문으로 6시쯤에 찾아뵙겠습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 예 그때 뵙겠습니다.
<jasonjang> 휴~ 그놈 클레식, 오픈박스, 유니티등..잠깐 정착중. (말씀중 방해됐다면, 미안) 나중 뵈여~
<ipeter> 저 잠시 리붓하고 오겠습니다..!!!
<ipeter> 다시왔습니다~
<ipeter> 밥좀 먹고 올께요!
<drake_kr> 오늘 쫘퐈궤튀
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 밥먹고 왔습니다!
<ipeter> 백반이었어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 고기 먹고 싶었는데...
<ipeter> ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 세상은 참 불공평한거 같아요
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 왜요?
<AutoWiZ> 그냥 그런 생각이 들어서요
<AutoWiZ> 저도 뭔가먹어야하는데 아..
<ipeter> 어는ㅇ 퇴근을 하세요..!
<ipeter> 드레이크님은 맥 사용하시나요?
<drake_kr> 윈도우 8.1이요
<ipeter> 저도 회사컴은 8인데... 나름 괜찮은거 같아요.
<ipeter> 특히 라이브 타일이요.
<ipeter> 윈도우버튼 굉장히 자주 이용하게되더라구요.
<drake_kr> 저도 단춬키로
<drake_kr> Win+[1~9] Win+D 이런거
<drake_kr> Win+방향키
<ipeter> 아..그정도까지는 아직 사용하질 않습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ipeter> 내공이 부족해요.
<drake_kr> 뭐
<drake_kr> 편하면 쓰는거죠
<drake_kr> Win+[1-9] 요거는 수퍼바(작업표시줄)에 놓아둔 프로그램 실행하는거고
<drake_kr> Win+위 하면 지금 창 전체화면
<ipeter> 오오
<drake_kr> Win+아래 하면 지금 창 내리기
<drake_kr> Win+좌우 하면 화면 반띵
<ipeter> 우오..좋군요!
<drake_kr> Win+D는 데스크탑 바로가기
<drake_kr> Win+L은 로그인창
<drake_kr> 내공이라기보단..
<drake_kr> 편하니까 쓰는거죠
<ipeter> 참고해서 저도 써봐야겠네요.
<drake_kr> 큰 모니터 쓰면 반띵 유용해요
<ipeter> 오오..!
<ipeter> 근데 윈도우가 확실히 시간이 지나면서
<ipeter> 좀 버벅거리고 느려지는게
<ipeter> 우분투가 참 좋긴 좋으네요.
<drake_kr> SSD만 갖다 박으면 빠른데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그렇긴 그렇네요.
<ipeter> 저도 우분투는 ssd
<ipeter> 윈도우는 hdd
<ipeter> 라서
<ipeter> 좀 불공평한 비교긴하죠.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 일단 회사컴이라서 그런지 애정이 안간다는...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 게다가 불법으로 깔아쓰는거라서요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 정품
<drake_kr> 요새 윈도우 얼마 안해서 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> djdjt
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 7에서 업뎃하신건가요?
<drake_kr> 그냥 8 샀어요
<drake_kr> 12만원
<ipeter> 헉. 가격이 그렇게밖에 안하나요?
<ipeter> 편안한밤 되세요!
<ipeter> 들어가보겠습니다.
<Guest5248> dkssudgktpdy
<Guest5248> 안녕하세요
<Guest5248> 이번에 새로 가입한 초보 입니다
<Guest5248> 너무 일찍온것 같내요 ㅎㅎㅎ 나중에다시 찾아뵙겠습니다
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-13
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  저 걍 켜두고 다니는거죠 컴터 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 야근 따위 하지 않아요
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~ 좋은 아침입니다~
<cartes9> 네~
<cartes9> 좋은 아침입니다.
<jun__> 오늘 날씨 진짜 좋네요.. 살짝 더운감도 있지만.. ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 주말에 다들 꽃놀이 갔다오셨나요~??
<cartes9> 전 어제
<cartes9> 계속 DNS 구축붙잡고 있는데 잘 안되네요
<cartes9> 저 좀 도와주세요. ㅠㅠ
<jun__> ................... 전 허접이라...도움이 될만한게 없을텐데요....
<jun__> 고수님들 호출!!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> DNS이야기 나올때마다 토론하시던분이 누구시더라..??
<bluedusk> AutoWiZ_znc,  << 이분이실껄요?
<jun__> AutoWiz_znc 님 엊그제 주말 새벽에도 계속 일 하고 계시던데...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘은 살짝 늦게 출근했네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> DNS bind 서버 쓰실려는 거지요?
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 완전 처음이라 힘드신건지 , 아니면 특정 부분에서 걸려서 힘드신건지요?
<cartes9> 일단; 지금 dotname.co.kr 에서 호스트 등록을
<cartes9> 어제 하고 오늘은 주소를 바꿨는데
<cartes9> 인제 변경하는데 퍼져나가는게 좀 걸리는지
<cartes9> 다시 바꿔줘도 또 옛날 IP주소로 나오고 하네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 각 도메인마다 기본 네임서버는 정해져 있는데요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그 네임서버 한테 직접 물어볼 수 있습니다.
<cartes9> 완전 처음이라 힘든거 같아요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> nslookup domain.com    ns.domain.com  처럼 뒤에 네임서버 이름이나  ip 를 주면 되는데요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 도메인을 알려주실 수 있으신가요?
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> laniel.net
<cartes9> ns1.laniel.net, ns2.laniel.net
<cartes9> 이에요.
<cartes9> 엇
<cartes9> ns.laniel.net*
<cartes9> AutoWiZ_znc, 혹시 조회해 보셨나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 예 조회가 아예 안되네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 등록은 제대로 된거 맞는지요?
<cartes9> 네 일단 호스트 등록을 해야하는걸로 알고있는데요
<cartes9> 도메인등록업체에서?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 거기서 도메인이 등록이 되어야 하는데
<cartes9> 지금 좀 이상해요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그 회사에 전화를 해서 현재 상황 설명하고 문의를 해보시는것도 방법일거 같습니다.
<cartes9> 제가 ns1을 ns로 바꿔서
<cartes9> 잔 캐시(?)가 남은거같아요
<cartes9> 오늘 아침에요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 캐쉬가 남으면 엉뚱한 자료라도 나와야 하는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아무 자료도 조회가 안되요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 쿼리를 이제 봤네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저 1~ 2시간 외출좀 할께요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 시간되면 핸폰으로  irc 들어올지도
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://i2.imgtong.com/1504/31d7f4d98a62f6db4bfa4a2d170edfbe_433N5mnUDFsGI.jpg
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 신암행어사.... 진짜 군이 이상하게 돌아가는거 같네요
<jun__> Seony님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아무리해도 잘 안되신다는 글 나중에 봤습니다 ㅎㄹㅎ
<Seony> 제가 도와드릴 부분이 있으면 말씀하세요
<jun__> 계정이 북미껄로 안넘어가요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 아마 새로 만드셔야할걸요
<jun__> 계정 탈퇴하고 다시 만들어야 할까봐요....ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 북미 배틀넷으로 가셔서 거기서 새로 아이디를 만들어보세요
<Seony> us.battle.net
<jun__> https://kr.battle.net/account/support/personal-verification/select-verification.html?verificationRefererType=ACCOUNT_CREATION
<jun__> 북미 배틀넷에서 접근해도 한국 배틀넷으로 바뀌어버리네요..
<Seony> 그건 아마 캐쉬 때문에 그런 듯 싶으니, private mode로 브라우저 하나 띄워보세요
<jun__> 캐쉬 날리고 Inprivate 모드로 변경해도 마찬가지네요... 접속 주소로 확인하는건가..;;
<Seony> 페이지 하단 접속지역 바꿔도 그래요?
<jun__> 예.. 언어는 바뀌는데 지역은 변경이 안되네요
<Seony> 음... 북미 계정 만드는 법이 따로있는게 아닌지...  제가 대신 만들어드릴까요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 예~ 하나 만들어주세요~
<jun__> 필요한 부분이 있으면 알려드릴께요
<Seony> jun__: 쿼리 보내드렸어요
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://media.daum.net/economic/others/newsview?newsid=20150413091004962&RIGHT_HOT=R1
<HolyKnight> http://media.daum.net/digital/others/newsview?newsid=20150401073008868
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 9급 공무원 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 말은 안정적이라고 하는데 오래하다 나가는 사람 못봤습니다. 정년 되기 전에 박차고 나가죠. 뒤늦게 들어가면 갈수록 봉급이 짜고 호봉수는 어차피 처음에 들어간 연도 기준으로 받는거다보니까 ...
<DarkCircle> 정말 어디 오갈데없는 사람이라면 9급 공무원만한 자리가 없는데 9급 공무원은 말이 "미래가 보장" 됐다고는 하는데 사실은 공무원 연금 지금도 그렇지만 깎이는 중이고 앞으로도 점점 ... 정년 이후의 혜택은 줄어듭니다. 사설 연금 보험이 더 낫죠.
<jun__> 하... 공무원이라...
<bluedusk> 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 엌 난 혼나려나..ㅠ
<jason_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> jason_,  님 왜 이럴때만 나오시는거죠?
<jason_> 그럼? 요...
<jason_> ㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 이직좀 굽신굽신
<jason_> 뉘신지~
<bluedusk> jason_,  접니다 bluedusk
<jason_> 잘 지내죠? ^^
<jason_> \
<bluedusk> 뭐 그냥 저냥 잘 못지내요 ㅋ
<jason_> ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 우리나라는 진짜 걸구 넘어지는거 많더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 가장 좋은건 조폭으로 불법  대부사업.
<razGon_MINILA> 이게 가장 나을드ㅡㅅ.
<razGon_MINILA> 허가 안받아도 되고.
<razGon_MINILA> 쩝.
<razGon_MINILA> startup을 쉽게 해야 하는데 걸리는게 넘많아요.
<razGon_MINILA> startup하면 일정기간동안 세금을 면제해주거나 감세 해주는게 좋은데.
<razGon_MINILA> 아니면 startup 투자한 부분에 대해서는 감세를 해준다든가요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이번에 핀테크가 더 활성화되기위해서 기술적인 부분보다 법적인 부분에 개발도 필요핤듯해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 내가 문말을 하고 있었죠? ㅋㅋㅋ 그냥 영어 공부나.ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저 혹시 dns 문제는 끝난건가요?
<bluedusk> AutoWiZ_znc,  잘 모르겠습니다
<cartes9> 제가 지금은 자격증 시험이 있어서 그거 연습하면서 시간을 쓸려구요.
<cartes9> 잠깐 쉬고있어요.
<bluedusk> 오 무슨 자격증이요?
<cartes9> 컴활2급이요
<cartes9> AutoWiZ_znc, 나중에 혹시 괜찮으시다면 도움좀 여쭙고 싶네요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 예 그러시지요~
<cartes9> 네.. 감사드립니다
<bluedusk> >_<)/
<cartes9> ^^?
<jason_KR_> 오즈께서 DNS 말씀하시니 생각나는데, 요즘 포럼 웹 사이트 입장할 수 없죠?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요 j 님
<AutoWiZ_znc> 어라? 안되는군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서버가 죽었다던가 그런문제일려나?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 일려나요? 제  pc 라도 무상 제공해드려야 하는 상황인건지
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^
<imsu> ^^
<Seony> 임수 하이
<bluedusk> jason_KR_,  서버 사망했다던데요?
<bluedusk> 하드웨어 문제라는 소문이 있던데요
<bluedusk> imsu,  임수님 하이
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<AutoWiZ_znc> 임수 하이하이~~
<DarkCircle> 근데 정말 하드웨어 문제일지 ...
<DarkCircle> 아니면 커널을 잘못 심어서 그런지는 -ㅅ-a ............
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  하드웨어 불량인거 같아요
<bluedusk>  ecc 메모리가 나간거 같던데
<DarkCircle> 고뤠요 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 근데 로그상으로는 프로세서가 나간거 같이 보이던데 훔훔
<DarkCircle> 얼마나 훅기로 안불었으면 ... 음 정말 먼지 작살일거 같은데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 시간나면 한번 빼서 콤뿌렛쌰로 쏵~ 한번 불어제껴야 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 아 프로세서였나?
<bluedusk> 걍 대충 봐서 몰겠 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 퇴근해야지
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  퇴근하시죠
<DarkCircle> 전 이미 퇴근과 동시에 또 다른 출근 'ㅅ'/
<AutoWiZ_znc> 우와 다크서클님 투잡?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 아직도 회사 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20150413103009
<razgon_MBP> 후... 섬을 가는 것을 중단했습니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim^Home> 똑똑똑
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네네\
<PotatoGim^Home> 와우. 이른 시간에 계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이게 이르다고 해야할지 늦었다고 해야할지 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅎㅎ  애매한 시간이긴 하네요..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 어김없이 계시네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 있을때도 있고 없을때도 있고 그런거지요
<Work^Seony> 거의 계시는거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @windshoes: 1.농담의 역학 : 힘없는 사람이 힘 있는 사람을 농담의 대상으로 삼는 것을 풍자(諷刺)라 말하고, 힘없는 사람이 힘없는 사람끼리 주고받는 농담을 해학(諧謔)이라 말하며, 힘없는 사람이 자신을 소재로 웃으며 농담을 던지는 것을 자조(自嘲)라 말한다.
<HolyKnight> @windshoes: 2.농담의 역학 : 힘있는 사람이 힘없는 사람을 상대로 던지는 농담을 희롱(戱弄)이라 하며, 힘있는 사람이 힘없는 사람의 이익을 탐하여 속이고 놀리는 것을 농락(籠絡)이라 하고, 힘있는 사람이 힘없는 사람을 비웃고 괴롭히는 것을 폭력(暴力)이라 한다.
<Work^Seony> 참 여러가지 의미가 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 좋은 말씀 잘 들었습니다 ㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 남에게 희롱 주지 않도록 주의 해야하겠습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-14
<bluedusk> AutoWiZ_znc,  찡 하이잉
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요 부비부비
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저 부사수 3명이 그만뒀어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 1명은 2년전에 그만두고 두명은 지난주에
<bluedusk> 좋은거 아닌가요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이제 좀 편하게 살아야 하는데 자꾸만 꾸역꾸역 일이 저한테 넘어와요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그럼 부사수 3명 일만큼 더 하고 월급도 그만큼 더 받으시면 돼죠
<Work^Seony> 안좋은거 같은데요....
<Work^Seony> 그 사람들이 하던일 다 해야하니...
<Work^Seony> 게다가 사람 새로 들어오면 또 가르쳐야하고...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그렇게 주면 감사합니다 하고 그렇게 일할텥데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 일만 시키고 월급은 같이 줍니다 , 경험에 의하면
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 문서상으로는 저는 이미 유지보수가 아니라 개발팀이라 , 그냥 신경 안쓴다는 작전으로 나갈겁니다. ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그래도 좀 답답하긴 하네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 으음 4월 14일
<AutoWiZ_znc> 4월 13일
<AutoWiZ_znc> 화이트 데이 인가요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 3월인가?
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 개발팀
<bluedusk> 역시 능력자시군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 1인 팀이에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 1인팀
<AutoWiZ_znc> 두달동안 코드 5줄 짯네요
<bluedusk> 완전 초 능력자시군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> (한줄에 3000자 이런건 아니구요 ㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony>  5줄씩이나!
<Work^Seony> 제이쿼리도 겨우 한줄인데..
<Work^Seony> 요즘 집 살려고 알아보는데, 살짝 겁나네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 집사서 20일 이사인데 겁나요... 관리비 많이 나올거 같아서요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그래봐야 한국은 관리비 얼마 안하잖아요
<Work^Seony> 이 동네는, 좀 좋은 아파트면 한달에 백만원씩 나와요
<samahui_> 48평 아파트인데 거진 그만큼 나와요
<Work^Seony> 아주 좋은 아파트는 200만원씩 나오구요..
<samahui_> 6~80만원 나온다더군요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 이게 전기세 등등 공과금 제외한 금액이에요...
<samahui_> 아무튼 지금의 배로 튀니 좀 아깝다 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 좋은데로 이사가시나봐요
<samahui_> 집은 좋은데 회사와 점점 멀어지네요
<samahui_> 화사를 옮길까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 저는 사무실이랑 최대한 가까운 곳으로 이사가려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 출퇴근 시간 10분 이내로...
<samahui_> 저도 사무실과 최대한 가깝게 가려는데 ... 사무실이 이사를 해서 멀어졌어요
<Work^Seony> 아 10분은 좀 그렇구나 ㅎㅎ 30분쯤...
<samahui_> 사무실과 너무 가까워도 귀찮아요... 예전에 옆건물에 살았는데 뭔일이나 부탁할게 생기면 찾더군요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런 일도 생기는군요....
<samahui_> 잠시 일좀하다올게요
<Work^Seony> 넵
<DarkCircle> 전 근래 짜장면을 너무 질리게 먹어서 오늘 짜장면 먹으라고 하면 토할거 같네요 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 하 ... 그놈의 블랙데이 =3
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 자주 못먹는 음식이라서.... 저는 좀 그립네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 참 거긴 짜파게티도 구경하기 뭐하겠군요. 워낙 작은 동네니...
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 짜파게티야 남아돌죠
<Work^Seony> 하와이가 미국이긴 해도 아시아 문화가 절대적인 곳이라서, 한중일 음식이랑 물건은 없는게 없어요
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 한국식 중화요리를 제대로 하는 곳이 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 짬뽕이랑 짜장이 그립네요...
<razGon_MINILA> 아.. 한국식 중화 요리 오면 좋을 텐데.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대신, 진짜 중국요리는 정말 맛있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=B220022330&frm3=V2
<razGon_MINILA> 이런거 별루 일까요?
<Seony> 저렴하네요
<Seony> 쿼드코어라고만 적힌걸 보니, 아마도 코어시리즈일 듯 싶은데 그냥 성능 생각 안하고 편하게 들고다닐거면 가격도 저렴하고 좋을거 같네요
<razGon_MINILA> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=660352276&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<razGon_MINILA> 코어시리즈는 아니고 베이트레일 시리즈인데 쿼드코어 라고 한거에요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 아래것은 터치가 되는 스크린거. AMD의 카바니 기반.
<Seony> 그렇군요....   제 생각엔, 저것으로 "무엇"을 하실지를 결정하셔야할 거 같아요
<Seony> 그러니까, 목적을 정해놓고 제품을 정해야 고민의 폭이 줄어들지 않나 싶습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 모바일기기는 목적성 정해 놓지 않으면 신주되기 쉽상이거든요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저희 둘쨰가 제가 책상 안쪽에 모셔 놓은 넷북에 관심을 가지더군요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오오 벌써 컴퓨터 맛을 알 나이가 된건가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 아직까지는 아이패드 좋아합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 인제 5살인데 코드 알고 치면 제 전재산 묻어 놓구 미국보내야죠.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미리 환경을 만들어주시려고 하시는거군요
<Seony> 그런 환경에서 천재가 나오는게 아닌가 싶어요
<Seony> 송유근 같은 경우도 좀 비슷한 거 같았고...
<razGon_MINILA> 송유근 정도는 아니ㅣ구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 주커버그의 부모교육을 보구서 느낀게 많앗습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 아버지가 정신과 의사.
<razGon_MINILA> 애가 컴을 보니 잘만지는거 같아서 과외시킴.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 볼때는 운도 있었지만, 부모의 촉이 있었던거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저희 애들이 그정도는 아니지만, 앞으로 컴퓨터 모르고 살수 없는 세상이잖아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 미리부터 창의적인 부분에 대한 접근을 시키는건 어떨까하고요.
<Seony> 모르고 살 수 없을 정도가 아니라, 앞으로 세상을 주도해나갈 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 생각하는 제3외국어 입니다.
<Seony> 제 개인적으로는 의학+컴퓨터야말로 진짜 미래에 반드시 해야할 학문이라고 생각해요
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 오히려 저는 수학과 코딩의 중요성이 더 강조되는거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그것을 얼마나 창조성을 얻는가도 문제이지만요.
<razGon_MINILA> 얹는가 가 맞는 말이겟군요.ㅎ
<Seony> 사실 프로그래밍은 수학적인 학문이거든요...
<Seony> 원체 전산학이라는 학문이 수학에서 발달했으니...
<razGon_MINILA> 예 다시보니 미적분. 팩토리얼. 행렬등에서 기원한 문장등.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전산학 수업에 배우는 건데요, 전산학이라는 학문은 이미 100년 전에 정립됐따 라고 해요
<razGon_MINILA> 울마눌은 둘쨰는 의사 시킨다는데. 제가 볼떄는 공대가야 될거 같아요.
<Seony> 예를 들어서 지금 우리가 쓰는 이 인터넷과 네트워크도, 길을 찾는데 쓰이는 알고리즘은 무지무지 오래 전에 만들어진거거든요...
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 알고리즘이 중요하죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 그 알고리즘을 엮어낸게 프로그램.
<razGon_MINILA> 그것이 모듈화 되서 연결-연결된 게 우리의 생활이죠.
<Seony> 네
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 애들에게 그거 알려주기는 그렇구.
<razGon_MINILA> 스크레치 갈켜주는데 여자애들이라서 그림그리기 좋아하더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 53펜슬의 paper로 그림그리기 좋아함.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸 지금 그런거 가르치면 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 알고리즘을 게임하듯이 가르쳐주는 웹사이트가 있어요
<Seony> 퍼즐 푸는듯 하더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 아.
<Seony> 왜 그 뭐냐... 블럭을 이동시켜서 탈출구 만드는 그런 블럭 게임 있죠?
<Seony> 그런 식 비스무리하게 해서, 순환문, if문 등등을 가르치더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 소코반?
<razGon_MINILA> 아직은  애들이 글을 못읽어요. 둘째도 인제 한글 겨우 읽음.
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 우리아이들 글쓰는데. 7살인 제 아이에게 손글씨도 있지만, 자판 글씨 스는거 갈키려구 노트북 사려구요.
<Seony> 가격이 저렴하니 괜찮을거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 고장나도 괜찮은 싼거 사서 가지고 놀구.
<razGon_MINILA> 일기도 쓰라고 하려구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 손글씨보다 더 중요할거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아직 울마눌님은 아날로그인데. 솔직히 초1떄 코딩좀 갈켜주고 싶은데.. 제가 실력과 시간이 아니되니...
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 둘째가 잘하니 봐야죠. 그떄 되면 맥프로 주면 되겟네요. 앞으로 4년뒤ㅣ니ㅣ.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 3년이군요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 많이 접하면 아마 관심이 갈 거에요
<Seony> 예전에 노홍철이 방송에서 한 얘기 중 인상깊었던 게 하나 있는데요,
<Seony> 어릴 적 아버지가 캠코더를 하나 사줬대요
<Seony> 그걸로 자기 자신을 촬영하면서 카메라 앞에 서는 것을 즐기게 됐다고 하더라구요...
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 첫쨰는 아이폰4s엄마가 쓰던거.
<razGon_MINILA> 카메라 찍더니 멋내는거 디자인하는거 좋아해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 요즘은 숙제에 파묻히는거 같아서 불쌍.
<Seony> 흐... 벌써부터 숙제를....
<PotatoGim> 오오 서니님..
<Seony> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~ 정말 궁금한게 하나 있습니다~
<Seony> 네 말씀하세요
<PotatoGim> So if we are cowing down from the snapshot we need to make sure that any block we own completely ourselves has normal refs for any blocks it points to.
<PotatoGim> 비루한 실력이라 너무 헷갈리네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> any block 이하에 ourselves가 왜 들어간건지...
<Seony> 잠시만요 저도 해석 좀 해볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 대충 어디에서 나오는 이야기인지 말씀을 해주실 수 있나요?
<PotatoGim> 캄사합니다..ㅜ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 스토리지? 클라우드? 넷 드라이브?
<PotatoGim> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-btrfs/msg33415.html
<PotatoGim> 요 놈입니다 ㅎ Btrfs 메일링 리스트인데
<PotatoGim> 말이 너무 헷갈리네요... ㅎㅎ;
<AutoWiZ_znc> 대충 의미는 이해 갑니다만 cowing down 이 어떤걸 뜻하는지는 찾아봐야 겠네요
<Seony> 저도 cowing down이 무슨 뜻인지 잘 모르겠어요
<PotatoGim> Copy-On-Write를 말하는 부분입니다 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> btrfs 자체가 cow 파일 시스템이라 Copy-On-Write하는 부분을 그냥 동사처럼 쓴 것 같아요
<Seony> 아...
<PotatoGim> 이해할거라는 전제 하에?
<Seony> 일단은, snptshot이랑 we 사이에 콤마가 생략되어있어요
<Seony> 그러니까, 해석을 해보자면...
<Seony> 대충 빠르게 직역해볼께요
<Seony> 그러니까 만약 우리가 스냅샷으로부터 cowing down하면, 우리는 확인해야한다 우리가 완전히 소유하는 어떤 블럭들이 아무 블럭들을 가리치는 보통 refs를 갖고있는지.
<Seony> 가리치는 => 가리키는
<Seony> 근데 이거 앞뒤 내용을 대강 알아서 의역이 가능하겠네요
<popeye92> btrfs 도 좋지만, zfs 도 사랑해주세요
<bluedusk> 음?
<Seony> 아... 저 진짜 zfs 쓰고싶은데 맥용 zfs에 치명적인 문제가 있어서...
<PotatoGim> 오... ourselves는 어떻게 풀어진건가요?
<PotatoGim> zfs는 라이센스 문제 때문에...
<popeye92> gpl 인  btrfs 와 cddl 인 zfs 이면
<Seony> 맥용 zfs는 영어 이외의 외국어로 파일이름을 쓰면 깨져버려요... ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 아~~ 파일이름을 영어로만 해서 그걸 확인 못 했군요~
<Seony> 네.  얼마 전에도 혹시나 개선이 있었을까 싶어서 봤는데 아직 그건 해결이 안됐더라구요..
<Seony> https://code.google.com/p/maczfs/wiki/FAQ
<Seony> Beware of filenames containing non-ASCII characters. Any such filename needs to be encoded in utf-8 with MacOS's peculiar normalization, or you won't be able to access the file on MacOS, not even to delete it.
<Seony> 파일에 접근도 안되고 삭제도 안되고.... 무서워요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저것만 고쳐지면 바로 갈아탈 거에요
<PotatoGim> 스냅샷으로부터 COW하는 경우, 완전히 소유하는 어떤 블록들이 가리키는 모든 블록들에 대한 일반 참조가 있는지 확인해야 하ㄷㄴㅏ?
<Seony> PotatoGim: 네 괜찮은거 같아요
<PotatoGim> 정말 감사합니다..ㅜ ourselves를 어떻게 받아 들이면 좋을지 감이 안오네요..
<Seony> ourselves는 특별히 의미를 두지 않으셔도 될 거 같아요
<Seony> 저도 영어를 잘 못하지만, 그 문장을 좀 설명드리자면,...
<Seony>  any block we own completely 한 문장이고, ourselves has normal refs for any blocks, 그리고  it points to.
<Seony> 이렇게 3문장으로 쪼개시면 될 거 같아요
<PotatoGim> 오... 역시 잘 쪼개야 하는거군요. 감사합니다~! 저놈에 ourselves가 뭐라고 엊저녁에도 끙끙 앓았어요..ㅜ;
<popeye92> OpenZFS 의 OpenZFS on OSX (https://openzfsonosx.org/) 랑 maczfs 랑 다른 거군요~
<Seony> maczfs는 프로젝트가 아마 꽤 오래됐을 거에요.
<Seony> 자기들이 내세우는게, 상당히 안정적이다 라는 점이거든요
<Seony> 근데 openzfs는 오늘 처음 알게됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자세히 좀 훑어봐야겠어요...
<popeye92> 저는 open-zfs.org 부터 알고 있었거든요. FreeBSD 에서는 open-zfs 코드를 쉐어해서
<Seony> 아...  그러면 이게 좀 더 낫겠네요.  어차피 차후에도 라이센스 문제도 해결될테고...
<Seony> non-ascii 파일명에 대한 언급은 따로 없네요.
<Seony> 그러면 내일부터 테스트를!
<popeye92> maczfs 는 apple이 주도했다가 2009년에 끝낸 zfs 프로젝트를 이어받은 거군요.
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> Seony님 저 어제 접속해서 계정 등록해놨어요~
<jun__> 친구 신청 메세지 받으셨나요?
<Seony> jun__: 아뇨 아직 접속 못했어요
<Seony> jun__: 근데 혹시 이브온라인은 안하세요? ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> OpneZFS 는 예전 솔라리스에서 ZFS하던 멤버들이 나와서 하던거라 하더라구요.
<Seony> 네  그래서 사실 제가 maczfs에 관심이 좀 많았었어요
<Seony> 근데 non-ascii 파일명에 대한 해결이 안나니...
<popeye92> 지난 달에 일본가서 open-zfs 프로젝트 설립자를 만났었어요
<Seony> 오오 설립자...  설립자는 어느 나라 사람이에요?
<popeye92> http://open-zfs.org/wiki/User:Mahrens Matt Ahrens 라고 미쿡 사람입니다. :)
<Seony> 썬에서 일했던 사람이고 zfs 프로젝트를 세운 사람인데 오픈소스 zfs를 설립했군요...
<popeye92> 저랑 사진도 찍었어요 https://www.dropbox.com/s/ukbmj8bicn5e1pk/IMG_0827_1024.jpg?dl=0
<Seony> 오오... 와 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 3월에 토쿄에서 했던 AsiaBSDCon 2015 에서 찍은 사진입니다.
<Seony> 그럼 한달 정도 된 사진이군요
<popeye92> 딱 한달 되었네요
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2913724&relationMenuType=koost
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 자판 별루겟죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 애들에게 치라고 하기가 그럴듯. 하긴 애들 자판질 안하니.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://media.daum.net/politics/others/newsview?newsid=20150414172016930
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 음.... 뭔가 연예계 기사가 뜰거 같네요...
<Seony> 이번에 너무 큰 뉴스가 떴으니, 그거 무마시키려면 어마어마한 기사가 떠야할걸요...
<bluedusk> Seony,  아니에요 걍 혐의없음으로 무혐의 처리되고 끝날꺼에요
<bluedusk> 죽은자는 말이 없으니
<bluedusk> 어차피 검찰도 수사할 의지도 없을테고
<bluedusk> 걍 정치쇼 하는거죠
<Seony> 야당이 이번에 아마 눈을 부릅뜨고 칼을 갈고있지 않을까 싶어요
<bluedusk> 봐라 우리는 총리부터 수사 받고 하지 않느냐
<bluedusk> Seony,  그래봤자 검찰 수사결과에 증거부족 무혐의 나올텐데요
<bluedusk> 전 사실 자살도 의심스럽기는 해요
<bluedusk> 왠지 자살로 위장한 타살이지 않을까 라는
<bluedusk> 어차피 죽은자는 말이 없기 마련
<Seony> 글쵸...
<bluedusk> 살아서 수사 받으면서 다 밝혀질바에 걍 자살로 하고 혐의등은 증거부족으로 무혐의 처리
<bluedusk> 깔끔하게 뭐 시끄럽긴 하겠지만 외국에 나갔다오면 처리 될테고
<bluedusk> 이참에 남미 구경이나 갔다 오고
<bluedusk> 좋은 나라인듯
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭐 로그 에 남으니깐 하는말이지만 제가 했던 말중에 주어는 없습니다. 참고해주세요
<Seony> 걱정마세요.  로그에 남는건 대화 뿐이니...
<bluedusk> Seony,  700줄 짜리 perl script 코드를 다시 update 하는데
<bluedusk> 힘드네요.. 뭐가 뭔지..ㅡㅡ 분명 첨부터 제가 다 짰던 코드인데
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 도대체
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 주석을 달려고 노력하죠
<bluedusk> 저 주석 겁나 잘 달아둠
<Seony> 내가 짰는데 처음보는 코드야!  뭐 이런 거죠 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 머리속에
<bluedusk> ......
<bluedusk> 왜 주석을 머리속에 달아두느냐고!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 펄로 짰으면... 그것도 700줄이면...  유지보수가 힘들겠네요..
<bluedusk> 근데 로직 자체가 간단해서 문법만 조금 기억나면 금방
<bluedusk> Seony,  어차피 조건문에 데이터 잘라서 parsing? 하는것 뿐이라서요
<Seony> 근데 꽤 라인수가 많네요
<bluedusk> 최대한 늘여트렸어요...
<bluedusk> 데이터를 잘라다가 pasring 하는거라 줄여 버리면
<bluedusk> 나중에 모를꺼   같아서 ㅋ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 일부러 한줄로 줄일수 있는것들도 안줄이고??
<bluedusk> 뭐 그런식으로..
<Seony> 저도 펄 재밌어서 한때 열심히 배웠는데, 나중에 파이썬 하니까 그게 더 재밌어서 이젠 펄 다 잊어버렸어요
<bluedusk> 중복되는 작업은 별도로 함수 만들어서 호출하는식으로
<bluedusk> 저도 뭐 짜는게 잼있긴 한데
<bluedusk> 그렇다고 개발자 정도는 아니고 걍 필요한 script 짜는 용도가 딱 끝인거 같아요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 게다가 요즘은 너무 php에 익숙해져서, 이제는 서버관리용 스크립트도 php로 짤까 고민하고있어요
<bluedusk> Seony,  shell에서도 php로 호출하면 되니깐요 어차피 결과값 필요한거면 변수 형태로 넘겨 받으면 되고 ㅋ
<Seony> 네 그래서 무지 편해요
<bluedusk> 사실 저도 작년에 짰던 report 툴이 그런식이였어요 jquery 데이터를 php로 호출해서 넘겨 받는식으로
<bluedusk> 뭐랄까 필요한것만 필요한데다가 짜집기 해서..
<bluedusk> jquery, perl, php, bash shell, js 까지
<bluedusk> 헐 이렇게 말하니 캐 고수 같네요....-ㅅ-
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ  저도 캐허접한데 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 무슨 소린지 못 알아듣는 1인....
<bluedusk> 저도 캐 허접한데요 뭘 ㅠ
<Seony> 오늘 휴가 복귀한 사수한테, 진급시켜달라고 얘기하니까 올해 안으로 받게끔 추진해준다네요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 축하드려요
<Seony> 축하받긴 아직 일러요.  승인이 날지 안날지도 모르거든요
<Seony> 인사이동이 너무 복잡해서...
<bluedusk> 전 이번달 진급자 명단에도 없었어요
<bluedusk> 올해 연봉협상할때 팀장님께
<bluedusk> 넌 진급 안시킨다고 이야기까지 직접 들었어요 ㅋ_ㅋ
<bluedusk> 사내에 gitlab 만들어 쓰는데
<bluedusk> 제꺼 프로젝트가 가장 많네요
<bluedusk> 어차피 다 shell이랑 perl 기반이지만 ㅋ
<Seony> 헐...  제일 많은데도...
<Seony> 블덕님은 제가 볼때 미국 넘어가셔야....
<bluedusk> 이번에 kinx 면접보는데...
<bluedusk> 고민좀 해보구요 근데 문제는 영어죠
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 어차피 실력이 안되는것도 있고
<bluedusk> 학사 학위가 없는것도 있고
<Seony> 유학으로 오셔야죠
<bluedusk> 뭐 계획은 여기서 학사 따고 가더라도 어학연수 가서 석사를 하는게 좋지 않을까 생각되요
<bluedusk> 어차피 돈도 없고 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 석사는 입학부터가 장난 아니게 ㅎ미들거든요
<Seony> 학사는 그래도 쉬워요
<Seony> 학교마다 다르겠지만 명문대만 아니면 어렵지 않아요
<jun__> 크흠... 외국계 기업이라..
<jun__> 전 오늘 급한 일이 있어서 퇴장하겠습니다~ 다들 수고하세요~
<samahui_> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요~ 전 퇴근합니다~
<Seony> 맥용 이브온라인 시뮬레이터 한 번 돌려볼려고 별짓을 다 하네요...
<Seony> 맥이 은근히 불편...
<Guest77192> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아 이게 또 맥에서 돌릴려니 x11 서버를 설치해야하네요
<Seony> 괜히 시작했나...
<Seony> 걍 가상머신을 돌리는게 나을뻔했네...
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<cartes9> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 출근 했어요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 혹시 자바 class 손으로 실행하는데 그 안에 함수 바로 호출하는 방법 있을까요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-15
<Work^Seony> 오브젝트를 만들어서 불러오면 될거에요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅎㅎ 제일 손도 대기 싫었던게 DB 랑 java 였는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 결국엔 손대고 있네요 아아 ...
<Work^Seony> 어쩌다 자바까지 하시게 됐어요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 웹메일 서버가
<AutoWiZ_znc> 자바로 만들어져 있는데 문제 생겨서 디버깅 하고 있어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 한줄 한줄 디버깅 마크 찍어가면서 ... ㅠㅠ 이클립스도 잘 쓸 줄 도 모르는데 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 회사에서 직접 만든 거에요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그래서  vi 랑 notepad++ 로 손으로 디버깅 하기 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 다른 회사에서 만든거죠
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 그 회사로 문의하심이... ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 돈주기 싫다고 안된다네요
<Work^Seony> 헛,... 그렇군요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 상상이 안가시지요? 이해는 더더욱 안가실거고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 마리아 DB ( mysql ) 참 좋은거 같아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 예전 자료가 필요해서 보다보니 export  도 아니고 MYD, MYI, frm 파일 세트 인데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안에 내용을 보는데 그냥 디렉토리 하나 만들어서 거기 파일들 집어넣고
<AutoWiZ_znc> mysql 에서 접속해보면 이 테이블에 대해 컬럼이랑 데이터 조회가 가능해지니까요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오라클이면 컨트롤 파일 만지고 어쩌고 아이고 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony>  마리아디비가 mysql보단 좋을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 테이블 속성 중에서 mysql이랑 호환이 안되는게 있어서 주의하셔야될 거에요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 왠지 더 좋을거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 처음엔 이거 왜 이름을 바꾸고 지X 이야 라고 했었는데 많은 히스토리가 있었더라구요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 네
<Work^Seony> 공공의 적에 대항하기 위해서죠 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 한 3일 삽질했는데 처음에 의심했던 문제가 맞았네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> DB 뷰 수정하면서 커럼이름이 바뀐거였어요... 아... 이 놈을 어떻게 하지요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 컬럼
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 걍 컬럼 이름을 바꾸면 안되나요? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아니 디비를 어떻게 한다는게 아니라
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이거 뷰 수정한 녀석이요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 제가 여러번 물어봤었거든요 컬럼이름 바뀐거 아니냐고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뷰 수정하면서 틀어진거 같다는데 자기는 기필코 아니라는거에요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그나마 울 회사에서 제 밑으로는 DB 젤 많이 아는 녀석인데도 막막하네요 .. 사는게 힘듭니다 요즘
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭔가 새로운 활력소가 필요합니다....  EVE ???  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금도 이브 플레이 하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 함선에 달고 뺄 수 있는 모듈이 있는데, 그 중 한 타입은 뽑으면 박살나는 모듈이 있꺼든요...  너무 비싸서 살까말까 고민했는데 성능이 너무 좋아서 전재산 털어서 샀습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이제 함선 터지면 저는 거지로...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뽑으면 박살난다는건
<AutoWiZ_znc> 모듈 제거(분리)를 하면 모듈이나 배가 망가진다는건가요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뽀대가 박살나게 멋지다는 건가요?
<Work^Seony> 모듈이 망가져요
<Work^Seony> 일종의 특수 아이템이에요
<Work^Seony> 비싸고 성능이 좋은데, 제거하면 없어지는거죠
<Work^Seony> 초대장 보내드릴테니까 관심있으시면 말씀하세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_, 어서오세요.
<Work^Seony> 참 이번에, 이브 팬영상 공모전에서 한국이 1등 먹었더라구요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 전에 만들었던계정은 10연퀘 진행하다가 중간에 있을거 같습니다 .ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 제가 초대장 보내드린 건가요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 예 하나는 초대장 주신거였는데 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 하나는 제가 그냥 혼자 만든거였고 , 이렇게 두개 였는데 둘다 그냥 공중에 부웅~
<Work^Seony> 보내드린 초대장으로 계정을 만드시면 3주가 무료이고, 결제를 하시게 되면 제가 지원금을 보내드릴 수 있게되죠...
<Work^Seony> 계정은 한 번 만드시면 안없어져요
<Work^Seony> 아마 그대로 있을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그 지원금이 초보가 한달을 빡시게 노가다해야 벌 수 있는 돈이라, 상당히 도움이 많이 되죠...
<Work^Seony> 이게 이번에 공모전 1등한 영상...  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pLAUndwdXI
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 이거 음성을 들어야하는데.. ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 휴대폰 수화기를 이어폰 처럼 쓸 수 있다면 눈치가 좀 덜 보일텐데 말입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마이크 달린 이어폰은 어때요? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오오 그것도 마치 통화하는듯한 느낌을 강하게 주는데요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그냥 첩보영화처럼 초소형 무선 이어폰 도 출시되면 인기좀 있을거 같기도 합니다. 직장인들 사이에 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 블루투스 헤드셋이 있긴한데 초소형은 아니니 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 손톱 만한거 출시됬다는것도 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 귀에 넣으면 빼기도 어려울 거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> earin 같은 초소형 이어폰 있습니다 블루투스 이어폰
<samahui_> 점심 맛나게들 드세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 처방전으로 약 하나 사는데 10분을 넘게 기다리네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 이젠 이것도 익숙해졌지만...
<razGon_MINILA> 미국도 그런가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 한국은 넘빠르다고 뭐라고 하더니만.
<HolyKnight> @hoho_beakbal: ㅅ선생님이 자기가 학부 다닐 때 성적이 이상하게 한 학점씩 낮게 나오더라고. 나중에 보니 본인 이름이 여자같은 이름이어서 교수님들이 여잔 줄 알고 A 줄 걸 B 주고 있었다고 하는 말씀을... 여자는 졸업하면 시집갈 거라고 학점을 낮게 줘도 된다며
<AutoWiZ_znc> 헐헐 비상식적인 처사네요
<PotatoGim> 음..
<PotatoGim> With out the sequence numbers we would have merged each of these operations as we added them.
<PotatoGim> 여기에서 With out은 without인 걸까요? 아니면 뭔가 다른 표현일까요?;
<PotatoGim> seq-num이 없으면 추가했던 것과 같이 각 명령들을 병합할 것이다?
<ircCloud^Seony> 같게 해석하셔도 될거 같아요
<PotatoGim> 예, 감사합니다! ㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 직역을 하자면...  시퀀스 번호 없이, 우리가 그것들을 더했듯 우리는 각각의 그 operations을 병합해왔다
<ircCloud^Seony> 해왔다가 아니구나
<ircCloud^Seony> 해왔을 거다 라고 하는게 맞겠네요
<PotatoGim> 아하.. 과거 사실의 반대인거죠?
<PotatoGim> 바쁘실텐데 하나만 더 여쭤보려고 합니다..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> when we finished the defrag operation we'd have 5000 delayed references each with a -32768 count for the freeing of the fragmented extent.
<PotatoGim> 이 부분에서 each with a -32768 count가 어떤 걸 말하는 걸까요?
<Seony> 음... 기술적인 부분이라 저는 감이 안오네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 예, 감사합니다! 좀 더 고민해봐야겠네요..ㅜ
<AutoWiZ_znc> -32768 개 만큼 defrag 했다는 거 아닐까요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 5000  delayed references  할때마다 인데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저기서 references 가 어떤의미로 쓰였는지는 좀 찾아봐야겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 아, 저 refs는 단편화 제거 대상인 extent에 대한 참조입니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 참조
<AutoWiZ_znc> 5000 개의 def ref 나 df 나 비슷해게 해석될거 같은데요 아무튼.
<AutoWiZ_znc> def 때문에 딜레이 걸리는 5000 개의ref 를 freeing 하는데 32768 번의 작업을 했다고 해석하고 싶은데 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 왜  - 일까요 . 뭔가 다른 뜻이 있는건지.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 앞쪽을 더 읽어봐야 할려나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 만약 단편화 조각이 5000 개 있는 환경에서 조각모음이 수행된경우 I/O 가 32768 만큼 적게 일어났다라던가
<PotatoGim> COW 된다는 가정 하에 128MB만큼 썼을 때 32768개의 extent가 되는데 단편화 제거를 마치는 시점에서 단편화된 extent의 할당 해제를 위해서 5000개의 지연된 참조를 가지고 이 5000개의 지연된 참조에 대해서 부연하는 것 같은데..
<AutoWiZ_znc> cow 가 copy on write 이지요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 소 인줄 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 네, Copy-On-Write입니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> cow 에서의 defragmentation 은 일반 disk 에서의 단편화랑 다른 의미를 가질 수 도 있을까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 예를 들면 cow 특성상 스냅샷마다 버젼이라고할지 파일 내용이 다른데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이걸 통합하는걸 defrag 라고 말하는건 아닐까 하는 (어쩌면 쓸때없는) 생각도 해봅니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 원문을 주세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 구글 번역기로 돌려버리겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-btrfs/msg33415.html
<PotatoGim> 요 놈입니다~!
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저~ 위쪽에서 부터 보니까 이렇게 보입니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 몇가지 문제가 있는데 , COW 에서 128mb 만큼 쓰면서 모든 블럭을 새로 썼다면
<AutoWiZ_znc> 32768 extents 를 쓰는데 , 5000 번의 스냅샷이 생성된다면 update 해야할 extents 가 163,840,000 개 가 된다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> so when we finished the defrag operation we'd  5000개의 delayed ref (10초 정도 걸리는?) 를 가지게 되는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 각 delayed ref 마다 defrag 하는데 32768 번의 I/O 가 필요하다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 다시 , 각 delayed ref 마다 defrag 하는데 32768 개의 extents 처리(update) 가 필요하다.
<imsu> AutoWiZ_znc: 안녕하세용 ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 임수 하이~~~~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 건강한가? 감기는 안걸리고?
<PotatoGim> 해당 내용에서 처리는 단편화된 extent의 할당 해제인데 이게 애매한게 굳이 -32768로 표현한 부분이거든요. 32768개의 file extent가 모두 같은 extent를 가리키고 있고, 이들에 대한 스냅샷 때문에 단편화 제거를 해야할 extent가 약 1억 6천개가 되어서 많은 수의 지연된 참조를 통해서 이를 해결하려고 한건데
<PotatoGim> -32768은 대체 어떤 의미인건지가 참...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아
<AutoWiZ_znc> 앞쪽을 빼먹었네요 의미가 완전 달라지는 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> seq-num 없이 작업하면 delay ref 당 처리해야할 extent 가 32768 개 만큼 작아진다는 말인거 같습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> merged 됨으로 인해서.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 각각 다 빼면 결국 한번 만 하면 된다는건지 음...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 각 extents 별로 순서대로 업데이트 해야할것들이 쌓여있는데.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 굳이 순서대로 하나 하나 하나 하지않고
<AutoWiZ_znc> (sequence numbers 무시하고 ) 한꺼번에 (이게 가로로 한방에 인지 , 세로로 한방에 인지는 모르겠습니다만 ) 하면 빠르다는 말 인거 같습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 중강 과정 무시하고 바로 처리해버린다는거 같기도 한데 정확힌 처리 로직에 대한 부분은 위쪽에 있을지도 모르겠네요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그런데 저렇게 까지 파고 들어가시는 이유가 따로 있으신지?
<PotatoGim> 네, seqnum이 없을 때는 각 defrag 명령들을 추가함으로써 병합했고, 5천번의 스냅샷이니 defrag 마칠 때에는 5천개의 지연된 참조를 갖게 되는데 이 각각이 할당 해제에 대해 32768의 횟수가 줄어든다고 하자니 결과적으로 할당 해제를 안한다가 되어버리는게 좀 이상해서요...
<PotatoGim> 아, Btrfs 개발에 참여해보려구요.
<popeye92> PotatoGim: 응원합니다. 저는 ZFS 개발에 참여합니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 할게 없네요 그냥 PotatoGim 님 밥이나 사드려야 겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 다른 파일이나 문서를 읽다가 비슷한 내용을 다시 접할 수 도 있을거 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 하겠다고 달려들고는 있는데.. 얼마나 갈 수 있을지는 모르겠네요.. ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 그러니 응원해드리는 거지요 :)
<popeye92> 원래 오픈소스 활동에서는 꾸준함이 생명인데...이게 진짜 어렵잖아요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그래서 밥사드릴려구요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 어디로 가면 되나요?
<PotatoGim> 열심히 해보겠습니다..ㅎㅎ 밥만 얻어먹고 도망가면 안되니... ㅋㅋ;
<AutoWiZ_znc> 도망가셔도 됩니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 가시면 또 도망가시는데로 쫓아가는 재미가 있으니 ㅡ_ㅡ ;;;
<PotatoGim> we need to drop any refs it has to the blocks it points to. 요 녀석을 뭐라고 하면 좋을까요?
<PotatoGim> 왜 이렇게 어리둥절하지...
<imsu> 어우 칼퇴 칼퇴~!~!~!~! 즐퇴들 하세용 ^^
<HolyKnight> @myowmei: 경향신문이 정말 영리한 것이, 그저 “이완구 3천만원”이면 잘 인지되지 않고 이리저리 흐릴 수 있었을텐데, 유명한 “비타500”을 연결하면서 잊을 수 없게 만듬. 포텐 대폭발 중. 이제 정말 진보 일등신문이 눈 앞에 와 있음. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요^.^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 조용하네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/222619
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 서니찡
<HolyKnight> 굿모닝
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인 켜놓고 일하는데, 그래도 짬짬히 미션 돌리는게 쏠쏠하네요 ㅋ
<HolyKnight> @MacJohnathan: 161. 마스터키튼에 전 IRA 테러리스트의 죽음을 좇는 에피소드가 있는데 전말이 밝혀지고 피해자의 어머니가 그 화의 주인공이었던 작은 신문사 기자에게 단독 인터뷰를 허락해주는데 왜 우리 신문사냐고 물으니까 "다른 신문은 다들 내 딸의
<HolyKnight> @MacJohnathan: 잔인하게 살해된 시체 사진을 실었는데 당신네 신문만 가장 예쁘게 나온 생전의 사진을 실어주었다"라고 대답하는데 되게 감동적이더라구여
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-16
<razGon_MINILA> 마스터 키튼 감동적인 작품이ㅣ죠.
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 국가의 부름을 받고서 돌아왔습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 나한테 해준거 하나없는 국가가;;;;; ㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 어떤 부름인데요?
<Work^Seony> 예비군?
<jun__> 예비군이요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 동원은 끝나셨죠?
<jun__> 예 올해가 예비군 마지막이요
<jun__> 아~ 이브 온라인 초대장 받고 가입하는게 시간 제한 있나요???
<Work^Seony> 오오 그렇군요...
<jun__> 생각하고 보니 아직 안했네요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 없을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 지금 일하면서 이브 돌리고 있어요 ㅋ
<jun__> 음~~~ 사향에만 맞춰서 윈도우 가상화 하나 더 올려야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이브의 최대 장점이...  게임이 마치 바탕화면 같아서 사람들이 잘 모른다는거죠 ㅋ
<jun__> 아하! ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 우주에 별 있고 은하수 있고 그렇거든요
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 그냥 우주 사진 배경화면인가보다 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> samahui_, 안녕하세요
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_WS, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 5살짜리 제 딸이 오래된 넷북에 관심을 가지기 시작하더라구요. 저가형 노트북 사주는거 괜찮을지ㅣ요? 생일선물로.
<razGon_MINILA> 하필이런 날에 축하라니..쩝. 민망함.
<razGon_MINILA> 지송.
<razGon_MINILA> 복붙 잘못.^^;
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2938900&cate=112908
<razGon_MINILA> 이런거나.
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2938900&cate=112908
<razGon_MINILA> 이런거요
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2919485&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10585&cate4=0
<razGon_MINILA> 아니 이런거요.
<samahui_WS> 제 생각인데 사주실꺼면 괜찮은거 사주시는게 어떨지요?
<razGon_MINILA> 애라서  음료나 그런거 흘려 버릴까봐요.
<razGon_MINILA> 5살이라서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 5살이라서요. ?
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 첫쨰는 3-4년 뒤면 제 맥프로 증여 받을 겁니다. 정부 몰래.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 저것도 망가트리면 그만큼 또 돈들어가자나요. 차라리 물부어도 고장안나는 HP엘리트북이나 TP 라인으로...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 정부몰래 증여하시면 세금을 피하시겠다는... ㅎㅎ 아이의 눈을 생각해서 인치 좀 큰걸로 가는게 어떠신지요
<samahui_WS> HP스트림 13인치인가 있떤걸로 압니다
<Work^Seony> 놋북용 키스킨 있지않나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 예 있죠. 그래서 아수스것이 가벼워서 거기에 키스킨 올려주려구요. 핑크
<samahui_WS> 하긴 애들이 물쏟는것만 있는건 아니죠
<samahui_WS> 액정과 키보드 사이에 팬등을 넣고 접어버린다거나..
<samahui_WS> 들고 일어나다 넘어져서 떨어트린다거나
<samahui_WS> 기타 등등
<samahui_WS> 망가지는걸 방지하고 싶으시면... 데탑을 사주시는것도 방법입니다
<samahui_WS> 키보드 마우스만 넉넉하게 준비하면 안전하게 본체는 보호할수있죠
<samahui_WS> 당장 필요한 사양으로 낮게 사주고 차후 하나하나 업그레이드해주는 방식으로 오랜시간 사용할수도 있고 여러모로 좋죠
<Work^Seony> 일단 너무 비싼 것만 안사주시면 될 거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 망가뜨릴 가능성이 높으니...
<samahui_WS> 제 경험상... 노트북은 십중팔구 망가트립니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 나이차 큰 막둥이를 통한 경험입니다
<samahui_WS> 데탑을 사주시는게 가장 덜 고장냅니다 ... 물론 그마져도 망가트리는 불가사이한 능력자가 있기도 하지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 마이너스의 손.ㅋ
<samahui_> 무엇을 쥐어줘도 꼭 망가트리는 마이너스의 손이 있죠... 버뮤다 삼각지대에 맞먹는 무시무시한 환상의 손.... 걸리면 남아나는게 없습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 그래요.
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 예전에 법학대학교에 간적있었는데. 거기 건물이 정전이 낫죠.
<samahui_WS> 헉!
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 EMP나온다고 하더군요.ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저...저리 가세요... 체팅창이 ... 체팅창이 흔들렸어요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아이들이 크면서 점점 애들과 어울리고 또 학원이나 유치원 학교에서 보고듣고 올텐데 너무 싼 컴을 사주면 필요한 프로그램등이 설치가 안되거나 버벅여서 속상할지도 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그냥 괜찮고 저렴한 데탑 사주고 필요때마다 업글해주는 방식을 취하시는게 어떨지요
<razGon_MINILA> 애들이 흥미를 가져야 하는데. 데탑은 좀..
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 데탑은 지금 쌓여 있는 컴을 재활용해도 됩니다. ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 헬로키티 키스킨으로 키보드에 흥미를 유도하는겁니다
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 모니터 주변에는 뽀로로나 폴리 스티커로 도배를...
<razGon_MINILA> 애들이 아이패드를 해봐서 포터블 디바이스를 원합니다.
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 아이들 세대에는 맥이 주가 될지도 모르니 프로북으로 ... ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 농담이고 이거로 가세요
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2916396&cate=112758
<samahui_WS> 아이들 눈과 자세를 생각해서 그래도 표준 크기에 가깝게 가는게 어떨까 싶어요
<samahui_WS> 근데 제가 정말 추천을 해드린다면... 무게생각마시고 i3이상 들어간 놈으로다가 14~15.6인치로 가시면 차후에도 활용도가 더 좋을거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 맥프로는 2-3년뒤에 제 첫쨰에게 주려구요.
<samahui_WS> 무엇보다 선택하신 라인들이 아톰을어간 가벼운 놈들이라 업글자체가 힘들죠
<samahui_WS> 하드 용량도 작고요
<razGon_MINILA> 애들이 아직 들고 다니기 그럴거 같아서 저가에 작은  거 사용하려구요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 문제는 그후에 활요이긴 하죠.
<samahui_WS> 들고댕긴다는게 애들이 들고 유아원등을 갈일은 없으니 집에서 이동이죠?
<samahui_WS> 스스로 이동하게 하면... 망가질 확율이 확~ 오르죠;;
<samahui_WS> 요즘 i3~i5들어가고 저해상도면 14~15.6인치대의 제품들도 가격은 저렴하거든요 40~50만원대 일겁니다... 다만 문제는 이게 무겁죠
<Work^Seony> 대리석과 방탄유리로 컴퓨터 하나 만들어달라고 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 그래도 하드베이등 활용도나 애들 애니볼때 화면크기등도 더 쓸만하긴해요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠..ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 터프북 있죠
<samahui_WS> 애들이 물을 쏟건 집어 던지건 까딱 안하는 터프북
<razGon_MINILA> 보조 모니터랑 나름 독을 만들까 생각해봅니다.
<samahui_WS> 가격만 감수하면 확실히 애들에게 최상의 제품 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 나중에 코딩 전용. 노트북으로.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 키보드땜시 활용도가 윈도우패드보다는 났지만... 윈도우패드나 저 위 노트북이나 쌤쌤입니다
<samahui_WS> 10인치이상의 윈도우패드에 키보드 달아주는것과 비슷하죠
<samahui_WS> 말하고보니 한성에 10인치 타블릿에 키보드독 달린놈이 있죠
<samahui_WS> 가격은 20마원대인가 그럴겁니다 흐흐
<razGon_MINILA> 그녀석은 디스플레이에  문제 있다고 해서요
<samahui_WS> 앗! 그런가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 실은 후보군중에 한녀석이였습니다.
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2923053&cate=112758
<samahui_WS> 요녀석 말씀이죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 한성거가 나름 쓰기 괜찮아서 생각했죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 키보드는 꼭있어야 되는게...
<razGon_MINILA> 자판떄문에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 애들이 손글씨만 알지 자판글씨를 피아노 배우듯이 배워야합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭔가 글씨에 대한 창의성은 떨어지지만, 자판을 쓰면 표현속도가 늘거라 생각되서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 애들 글자 가 라는 글자 쓰는게 10초이상 걸리는데. 빨라도 3초.
<razGon_MINILA> 자판은 1-2초이내면 충분하죠. 물론 자판을  어느정도 익혔을ㄷ재요.
<samahui_WS> 어릴적 학원다닐때 거기 있던 원장 아들이 생각나네요... 5살때 500타 넘엇었죠
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui_WS> 아무래도 어릴적부터 학원돌아댕기며 놀더니 컴퓨터를 아주 잘 다뤘던 기억이나네요
<samahui_WS> 제 막둥이 동생도 제가 어릴적부터 가르쳐서 초딩때 워드는 다 땄죠
<samahui_WS> 산업기사까지 땄던걸로 기억합니다
<samahui_WS> 전공이 아니라 기사는 도전 안했지만서도...
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 그런정도는 아니여도. 코딩을 할떄 자판이 문제가 되지 않았으면 해서요.
<samahui_WS> 대학들어가서 산업기사까지 따는거보고 역시 조기교육이 좋아 라고 생각했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 그러거든요. 제가 손재주가 없어서 자판이 느려요.
<razGon_MINILA> 영타가  마니요.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 그럼 더더욱 미니 노트북은 아닐거 같은데요
<samahui_WS> 자판 배열이 다르거나 자간이 좁아서 일반적 키보드와 차이 큰게 많거든요
<samahui_WS> 키보드 배치도 좀 보셔야 겠군요
<razGon_MINILA> 아 그렇군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 첫쨰는 솔직히 이아이는 맥을 써야 겟더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 재능이 그림그리기와 디자인. 색깔고르기 잘해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 놀랄 정도의 감각이 있더군요. 아빠는 그냥 곤색바지에 파랑색 점퍼 이런데.
<razGon_MINILA> 검은 옷을 입었는데. 빨간 장난감 가방을 골랐는데. 컬러 매치에 깜놀햇어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 6살떄.
<razGon_MINILA> 옷도 아이가 맛춘거임.
<razGon_MINILA> 둘쨰가 컴퓨터에 관심.
<samahui_WS> 관심보일때 사주는건 좋은데 저처럼 너무 빠져들게 하진 마세요
<samahui_WS> 장래에 대한 선택의 폭이 좁아져요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그러긴하죠.
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 너무 작은것보다는 표준에 맞는걸 사주시는게 났다고 봅니다
<samahui_WS> 근데... 이 대화를 최근 어딘가에서 했던 기억이...
<samahui_WS> 그때도 저렴한거 보다는 쓸만한 놈으로 사주고 잘 관리하는 법을 가르치라고 했었는데... 그때 아니는 초딩이였죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 아이
<samahui_> 물건 망가질거 걱정하면서 아끼게 하는  것보다 잘 쓰는걸 가르치라며 아끼면 똥된다고 그리고 덤으로 제 노트북 남는거 팔아먹은 기억이 나는군요
<samahui_> 흐흐흐
<samahui_> 잠시 일 좀 하다 올게요~
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 좋은 말씀 감사합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 두대 사줘야 될거  같아서요./
<razGon_MINILA> 둘쨰 사주고. 첫째도...ㅠ.ㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 모두들 건강한 하루 되세요~~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 초등 4학년때 인가 컴 처음 써봤는데 , 저희 어머니가 공부하라고 학습 프로그램 이랑 딸린걸 사다주셨는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 학습 프로그램은 금방 뒷전이 되고 헥사에디트, 게임위저드 이런거를 더 하게됐지요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 막상 리눅스를 설치해본건 대학교 고3 이나 대학교 1학년때가 처음이었던거 같기도 하네요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> OS/2 멀린 이 음성인식이 된다는 말을 전해듣고 신기해 하기도 했었고.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 초2떄 아이큐1000을 처음 만졋죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 그떄 msx-basic.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 우와 저는  IQ 150 도 못넘어 봤는데 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 msx1기기 이름이에요. 대우전자에서 나온 컴.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 초등학교에 있었습니다 . IQ-1000  .  그때 사실 제임 관심은
<razGon_MINILA> 학원다니면서 배웠는데, 제가 의업을 하고 있어도 제 정신적인 기반은 코딩에서 나옵니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> jdos 에서 돌아가는 게임 플레이 안하고
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 사진 강제로 뽑아보는거였죠 ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 ibm...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> jdos 오랫만에 듣네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아니면 플레이 완결로 세이브 파일 조작하는거랑
<razGon_MINILA> 오마쥬....ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그러면서 파일 포멧 , 내부 구조 공부도 하게 되고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 프로그램 , OS 등등도 공부하게 되고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 리눅스 만나고 나서는 뭐 그냥 자유가 좋아서 , 재미있어서.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 근데 울 회사는 자꾸만 이런 나를 이용해 먹는거 같은 느낌이 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ   아 ㅠㅠ 슬픈 인생
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저녁에 저랑 소주 한잔 하실 분 ~~
<Work^Seony> 책 안보시고 걍 깨우치신 거에요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 집념이 꺠우친거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 우리가 게임하면서 메모리관리... 일겜하면서 지겹도록 공부한거.ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 책보다는 블로그 같은거 겁나게 봤죠
<razGon_MINILA> conventional memory에 맞춰야..ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그러면서 대학교 1학년 마치고 휴학하고
<Work^Seony> 잉?  당시에 블로그가 있었나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 보안 컨설팅 잠깐 하게 됐지요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그때 젤 유행하던 BOF
<AutoWiZ_znc> 블로그 라기보다 HOW TO 라고 할까요 .
<Work^Seony> 아...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 짧게 3~10페이지정도 되게 적어놓은글들
<samahui_> 사설 BBS에서 모뎀으로 다운받던 기억이...
<samahui_> 당시에는 글올리고 다운받고(사진?!) 이러면서 전화비를 탕진했죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 제 첫 이력서에는 나우누리 LUG 그룹 활동 이라고도 적었었다는 ... 지금 생각해보면 많이 민망하네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전 그래서 피씨통신용 정액제 썼어요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 그렇게 안해서 전화요금 18만원 나왔다고 난리 낫었음.
<razGon_MINILA> 어머님에게.ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저도 10만원 넘긴적 3번 있었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 전화 정액제 였어야 됬는데.ㅋ
<samahui_> 전 가끔쓰는 거라 정액은 안썼죠... 집에 전화 회선이 두개였어서 하나 잡고 맘대로 쓰다가 아버님 일땜시 와야할 연락 못받아서 혼나고 그랬던 기억이 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 대학가기 전까지는 그랬고 대학가서는 학생회 전화선 끌어다 썼었죠
<samahui_> 그러다 랜 들어와서 랜으로 인터넷으로.. 점점 넘어간 기억이 나네요
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 랜인터넷은 2000년에.
<razGon_MINILA> 그전은 겜방이엿죠.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 99년도 대학 입학하고 기숙사에서 ㅋ
<samahui_> 겜방들 한창 영업 시작할때 아는 사람 게임방 개업하기전 테스트가 필요하다고해서 과 친구들 끌고 게임방에서 스타를 달렸던 기억이 나는군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 대학교 사설 BBS 도 있었어가지고 자료 정말 빠르게 받았었는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 스타로 저녁이나 야식 내기 하고 아... 그립네요
<samahui_> 근데 전 그때 스타보다 디아블로1이 더 재미있었어요
<Work^Seony> 저도 디아블로 1 무지 재밌게 했었어요
<samahui_> 전산실 작업을 핑게로 남아서 후배들과 달렸었죠
<samahui_> 홍콩친구들 사귀고 하면서 열심히 1원으로 장비복사하고 다녔죠 흐흐
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 돈으로 장비복사 하는거 기억나시죠? 장비 내려놓고 인벤토리에 1원놓고 장비 집는 순간 클릭하면 복사... ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 디아블로도 온라인 오프라인 많은 인기를 누렸던 게임이지요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 들었던거 같아요
<samahui_> 디아블로와 스타가 국내에서 인기를 끌면서 블리자드가 돈 많이 벌었죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 스타 크래프트 판매량 상당수가 한국이라는 말이 나올정도였다고 들었어요
<samahui_> 뭐 복사도 그만큼 많아서 결국 스타2 판매방식 바꾸는 개기가 되기도 했죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 개발에 한국 프로게이머 데려다 베타테스트하는 이유가 되기도 했고요
<samahui_> 하지만 요즘 블리자드는 점점 ... 뭔가 잃어가는 느낌이 강하네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 변화에 적응못하면 뒤쳐지는겁니다.
<samahui_> ipx가 안되면서 친구끼리 모여서 놀던 분위기 내기 힘들어 졌어요
<samahui_> 전 그게 가장 아쉬워요
<samahui_> 복사를 못쓰게 만든거라 나쁜건 아닌데 왠지모르게 그냥 기분이 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 온라인 서버관리 못해서 초반 접속 불량으로 많이들 떨어져 나갔죠 스타2도 디아블로3도 ...
<Work^Seony> 예전에 디아1도 그랬지만 2 때도 시폭 재밌었죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 피케이질 하고댕기고 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 스마트폰 게임이 활성화 되고 있어서 일지도 모르겠어요
<samahui_> 2때는 카우방이죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 카우방 아 ... 어제도
<samahui_> 장비 맞춰서 노는 재미도 있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 저도 가끔 돌립니다. 아직 시디키를 안잊어 버렸더라고요
<AutoWiZ_znc> cowing 하는데 저게 카우 (소) 인지 Copy-On-Write 인지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 몇년 전에, 디아2 생각나서 걍 기분탓에 디아2 씨디키를 샀는데,
<Work^Seony> 막상 설치해서 보니까 그래픽이 너무 구린거에요...
<Work^Seony> 두어번 하고 지워버렸어요 ㅋ
<samahui_> 창모드로 800x600에 놓고 돌리는수밖에 없어요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 배경은 이쁜데 지금보면 좀 구리죠
<samahui_> 정말 마우스 많이 바꾸도록 해준 게임이죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> CRT 모니터를 쓰면 좀 덜 구려 보이지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 확실히 가능하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저 아직 집에 CRT 있어요 한 몇일 안쓴거 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 저도 한대 있는데 이게 작동할지는 미지수네요
<samahui_> LCD나왔을때도 가장 비싼 편에 속하는 모델인데 이걸 제가 이사할때 한번 모질게 팽게쳤거든요
<samahui_> 너무 무거웠어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 저희집에는 제가 한국 떠날 때 당시 쓰던 17인치 4:3 LCD 모니터가 아직도 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 19인치 CRT 평면과 LCD둘다 있죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저도 19인치 평면
<AutoWiZ_znc> crt z
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 19인치 평면 정말 거대하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 재미있는게 LCD19 인치는 지금보면 너무 작아요
<Work^Seony> 많이 작죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 42인치 티비도 크단 생각이 안드는 세상인데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> AutoWiZ_znc,  kinx 괜찮을까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음 멋지군요
<jun__> Seony님 전 왜 eve온라인 가입이 안될까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐라고 나오는데요?
<jun__> Start Playing 버튼 누르면
<jun__> 그냥 멈춰있다가 페이지를 호출할수 없다고 떠요;;;;
<jun__> 현재 1시간째 무한 반복중이네요;;;;;;
<AutoWiZ_znc> 방화벽? 포트?
<jun__> while문에 갖힌 느낌..;;
<AutoWiZ_znc> 사무실 이신가요?
<jun__> 예~ 사무실입니다
<Work^Seony> 클라이언트는 일단 제대로 설치된거죠?
<AutoWiZ_znc> netstat -ano | find /i "SYN"
<AutoWiZ_znc> 해서 접속시도하는데 접속 못하고 있는 프로그램 있는지 찾아보시는건 어떠실까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 작업 관리자에서 해당 PID 로 어떤 프로그램인지도 찾아보시고
<Work^Seony> jun__, 근데 제 초대내역을 보니까, 보내드린 초대장을 안받으셨다고 뜨네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 아직 가입하는단계라서;;;; 클라이언트 설치도 안했는데요;;
<AutoWiZ_znc> 다운로드 버튼이 있을거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 잉? 근데  Start playing이 어디에 나와요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 보내드린 초대장에 있는 링크를 클릭하시면 계정을 가입하는 부분이 나올 거에요
<Work^Seony> 거기서 계정을 생성하고나면 클라이언트를 설치하라는 링크가 나올 거에요
<jun__> 메일온 링크 따라가면 https://secure.eveonline.com/trial/?aid=106924&action=buddy&vc=AGO5RX5EDMMU&email=bluesapphire0615%40gmail.com
<jun__> 이렇게 뜨거든요..;;
<jun__> create your account 클릭하면 회원가입이 아니라 로그인처럼 나오던데요;;;
<Work^Seony> 음.. 제가 한 번 해볼께요
<jun__> 딱히 링크 클릭되는것도 없는데;;;;
<AutoWiZ_znc> 회원 가입 페이지
<AutoWiZ_znc> 에서 진행이 안되시는건가요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> bluedusk : IX 라는 개념을 제가 처음봐서 ㅎㅎ , 전에 CD Networks 랑 비슷한 일을 할거 같긴 합니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서버 보다는 네트워크쪽 작업이 많을 것도 같지만 뭐 돈만받고 재미있게 살 수 만 있으면 되지요
<bluedusk> 클라우드 쪽으로
<bluedusk> 근데 불렀던 연봉보다 좀 까여서
<Work^Seony> jun__, 메시지 보내드렸어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 대부분 불렀던거 보다는 깍입니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 적개 불러도 안깍는데는 본적이 없습니다.
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<bluedusk> 일단 까고 보는군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 업체마다 다르겠습니다만. 5~6천 불렀더니
<AutoWiZ_znc> 4.5 천에 쇼부 들어오더군요
<bluedusk> 전 45불렀더니 42로 까더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 노트북자판을 보니 펑션키만 그렇구 나머지는 기본자판이네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 속도가 어떤지는 SSD보다는 늦겟죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 그래도 웹서핑에 동영상 감상정도와 워드 정도면 될거 같아서요
<HolyKnight> http://media.daum.net/society/others/newsview?newsid=20150416004706227
<bluedusk> 오타가 영어로 뭘까요?
<samahui_WS> typographic error
<samahui_WS> 줄여서 typo
<samahui_WS> 자판 펑션 구성만 틀리고 기본 자판이면 나중에 적응 어려울일은 없겠네요
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게들 드세요~ 저도 밥먹고 오겠습니다
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> http://m.mt.co.kr/renew/view.html?no=2015041412405091207
<Seony> 요즘 이런저런 뉴스가 많아서 인터넷이 시끄럽네요...
<razGon_MINILA> 그러게요
<Seony> 오빤 진짜 말도 잘들어주고 고민상담도 잘해주고 말도 잘하고 눈치도 빠른데 왜 맨날 나랑 놀아요? 여친없어요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 우와
<bluedusk> 명대사네요
<jun__> 많이 듣던 말이네요;;;
<Dracokr> 아이고 머리야
<bluedusk> 저도 머리가 ..ㅠㅠ
<jun__> 저도 아직 숙취가 안가셔서 머리가;;;ㄷㄷㄷ
<Dracokr> 날씨때문인지...1년전 슬픈일 때문인지, 목 근육 뭉쳐서 그런지
<Dracokr> 머리가 아파요
<jun__> 슬픈날이라 그런가 비도 잘 오네요;;;
<PotatoGim> 음..
<PotatoGim> How this then ends up is ~~
<PotatoGim> 이 부분을 결과가 이러이러하게 끝난다로 봐도 될까요?
<PotatoGim> 어째 요새는 맨날 영어 질문만 던지는...
<Seony> 옛날에 열전 달리는 일요일이라는 티비 기억 나시는 분 계신가요? ㅎㅎ
<ujuc_> 뭐지...
<ujuc_> 모르겠습니다..
<Seony> KBS 2TV에서 약 1986년도쯤에 했던 방송이에요..
<Seony> 한때 엄청나게 유명했던 방송이었거든요... ㅎㅎ
<ujuc_> dk.....
<jun__> .....
<ujuc_> 아....
<jun__> 전 봤어도 기억을 못하겠는데요;;;
<ujuc_> 저도 봤을리가 없어서..
<Seony> 당시 시청율이 어마어마했었떤 방송이에요.  아나운서 손범수가 그걸로 떴다고 볼 정도죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 손범수가 퀴즈탐험 신비의세계로 뜬게 아니었나보네요;;;
<Seony> 네.  퀴즈탐험은 그 이후에..
<jun__> 아..86년도쯤이면 태어나기 전이구나 -_-;;;
<ujuc_> ...
<Dracokr> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%97%B4%EC%A0%84!_%EB%8B%AC%EB%A6%AC%EB%8A%94_%EC%9D%BC%EC%9A%94%EC%9D%BC
<Dracokr> 3대 : 손범수 : 31회부터 112회까지 진행, 열전 달리는 일요일의 돌격대장 중에 최장기 출연하여 열전 달리는 일요일의 아이콘이 되었다.
<Dracokr> 본 기억은 나는데, 저런 몸쓰며 노는 프로를 잘 안봐서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Dracokr> 퀴즈탐험 신비의 세계는 꼭 봤지만요
<ujuc_> 하..
<ujuc_> 에디슨에 안드로이드 올려봐야겠네요...
<ready^T420> 하앍..
<PotatoGim> 후...
<PotatoGim> 무슨 놈에 메일 하나 해석하는 것도 이틀 씩이나 걸리네요..ㅜ
<Cantide> 안녕하세요!
<DarkCircle> Cantide / ?ㅅ?/
<DarkCircle> long time no see
<Cantide> ㅇㅅㅇ;;;
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> 바빠요 ㅜㅜ
<Cantide> recently someone got in touch with me from here
<Cantide> so i decided to visit :)
<DarkCircle> so ... what are you doing for work today?
<Cantide> i finished work at 파고다 at 9 pm
<Cantide> now i'm eating dinner at home
<Cantide> after this i have some other work to do online '-';;;
<Cantide> how about you?
<PotatoGim> 오..
<PotatoGim> 바쁘시다고 하셨지만... 실례를 무릅쓰고 도움을 하나 요청드려도 될까요?
<DarkCircle> 9 pm? ough OTTL ...
<DarkCircle> humm ... I'm working at home freely, cuz i'm a freelancer :-P
<DarkCircle> I have a freedom to select working time. so I can work daylight, night, or at dawn.
<DarkCircle> PotatoGim / 설마 업무 메일 해석해달라고 하시는거 아니냐능 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<DarkCircle> Cantide, ah sorry,  I can work in** ..
<Cantide> DarkCircle, lucky! :D
<PotatoGim> 업무라뇨... 개인적인 일 :)
<DarkCircle> Cantide / so ... are you English lecturer ?
<Cantide> y... yes
<DarkCircle> Good!
<DarkCircle> PotatoGim, ?
<Cantide> 강사이에요
<PotatoGim> I can't understand this sentence below that
<PotatoGim> 'Then you lookup the backrefs for everything that happened up until but not after your sequence number to see if you had an implied ref for the data.'
<PotatoGim> could you let me know that's meaning?
<DarkCircle> but we're usually tell lecturer as "선생님".
<PotatoGim> ref -> reference
<PotatoGim> backrefs -> back-references
<DarkCircle> backrefs는 백링크 참조 말하는거 같은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 혹시 논문 같은거 보시는거 아닌가요?
<Cantide> oops... 강사에요 *
<PotatoGim> 네..ㅜ until but 이하가.. 무슨 말인지 잘 이해가 안되네요..
<DarkCircle> Pagerank 같은거 ...
<PotatoGim> 메일링 리스트입니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> btrfs..
<PotatoGim> 아흑..ㅜ 개발하기 전에 영어부터 공부해야 될 것 같습니다..ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 데이터에 명시적이든 암시적이든 참조할 대상이 있는지는 (참조용도인듯?) 순차번호 다음의 것이 아니라 어떤 이벤트가 일어나기까지 발생한 모든 상황의 이전 참조를 죄다 뒤져본다는 얘기군요
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 참조 대상을 어떻게 찾냐에 대한 방법인듯 싶은데
<DarkCircle> 근데 저기서 sequence number라는게 참조 순차번호를 의미하는건지는 위아래 문맥이나 별도의 참고자료를 봐야 할거 같은데
<PotatoGim> 잠깐 한 눈을 좀 팔있습니다...ㅜ 순차 번호는 별도로 저장되는 항목입니다 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 묵시적 참조에 대해서 이전에는 순차 번호가 바뀔 때마다 오퍼레이션을 했는데
<PotatoGim> 한 묶음으로 한 타임에 적용해서 그 빈도를 줄인다는 내용이에요.
<PotatoGim> 저게 제일 마지막 줄인데 이게 묶음 처리가 일어난 후에 역참조를 검색해서 어찌한다 같은데..
<PotatoGim> until but not after가 어떻게 이어지는건지 잘 모르겠네요..ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 그 묶음 처리가 일어난 상황에서 번호를 참조하는게 아니라 일어난 모든일의 역참조를 통해서 묵시적 데이터 참조를 찾는다고 하는 얘기군요
<PotatoGim^Home> ..
<DarkCircle> 아 이렇게면 정리가 되나 ...
<DarkCircle> 도데체 어떻게 되신거냐능. ..
<DarkCircle> 집으로 순간이동?
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅎㅎ 회사에서 급하게 쫒겨나느라구요..ㅜ;
<PotatoGim^Home> until but not after your sequence number to see 부분을 뭐라고 해야 좋을지 감이 안오네요..;
<DarkCircle> until하고 but 사이에 쉼표를 넣든가 슬래시를 넣든가 .
<DarkCircle> 해석하면 대충 의미가 어느선에서 끊어질지 감이 오실듯?
<PotatoGim^Home> 아~ 그러면 until은 앞에 문장이랑 붙는 건가요??
<DarkCircle> 그쵸.
<DarkCircle> 사실...
<DarkCircle> 음 이걸 뭐라고 해야 하나 ...
<DarkCircle> until 자체가 ~하기까지니까 ... 문법적으로 국문과는 달리 뒤집어졌다고 보면 되죠.
<PotatoGim^Home> 묘하게 헷갈리네요..ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim^Home> 검색 이후에 seq-num을 볼 수가 없다는 걸까요?;
<PotatoGim^Home> not to see도 아니고...
<DarkCircle> 볼수 없다고 하면 can't가 들어가야죠
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 seq-num을 살펴보는게 아니라 역참조를 살펴본다는 얘기죠
<DarkCircle> 데이터에 묵시 참조가 있다면.
<DarkCircle> 아시겠지만 you는 해석하는게 아니예요
<PotatoGim^Home> 화자가 말하려는 대상이 불특정 다수라.. 고려 안하고 있긴 한데 이게 영 애매하네요 ㅎㅎ; 앞서 서술한 사건이 발생했을 때 데이터의 묵시적 참조를 역참조를 보유하고 있다면 이를 수행하지만 그게 아니면 seq-num이 어쩌고 저쩌고...
<DarkCircle> 넘겨 짚을 필요는 없어요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 음.. 그렇군요.. 저기에서 to see가 sequence number를 수식하는게 맞겠죠?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 "살펴볼 대상으로" 라고 보면 되죠.
<DarkCircle> 어디다 끼워맞출지는 엿장수 맘대로
<PotatoGim^Home> 으.. 고민을 좀 해봐야겠네요..ㅎ 도움 주셔서 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 대충 의미 보고 한국어로 의미 끼워맞춰서 글짓기 한다고 생각하시면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 넘겨짚지는 마시고 . 있는 그대로
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 전 오랜만에 밤샘모드 중입니다
<samahui_WS> 일찍 출근하셨군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요 오랜만에 들어왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-17
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~
<jun__> 큭... irc를 종료하지 않고 퇴근했었네요;;;
<Work^Seony> 저는 사무실 컴퓨터 안끄는데요 ㅋ
<jun__> 사무실컴을 끄진 않는데요..
<jun__> irc는 꺼두고 다니거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 아 어제 이브온라인 30분정도 해봤어요~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 어떠세요?
<jun__> 처음에는 진짜 우와~ 그랬어요
<jun__> 용량도 적고 저 사양으로 되게 부드럽게 돌아가더라구요
<Work^Seony> 네.  배경에 사양탈 부분이 없어서 오히려 저사양이죠
<jun__> 근데 영어의 압박이...많이 심하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 초반엔 그런데요, 어차피 스토리가 없는 게임이라서 용어 몇개만 숙지하면 나머진 다 똑같아요
<Work^Seony> 사실 이 게임의 진짜 압박이 뭐냐면,
<Work^Seony> 너무 공부할 게 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> ㅡㅡㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 안그래도 공부할게 많은데 ㅎㅎㅎ...
<Work^Seony> 일단, 이브 내에서 할 수 있는 일이 너무 많고,
<Work^Seony> 그 각각의 일들도 너무 세분화 되어있거든요..
<jun__> 전 언제쯤 이 챗방의 고수님들을 따라갈수 있을지...
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에, 팬무비 공모전에서 한국팀이 만든게 1등한거 아세요? ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 이브온라인 이야기 하실때
<jun__> 검색해봤어요
<jun__> 진짜 영화같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그거 실제 게임화면으로만 만든거에요
<jun__> 그니까요~
<jun__> 대단하더라구요
<jun__> 근데 왜 제 우주선은 손톱만한건지 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금은 우주에 있는 행성들이 그냥 배경화면일 뿐이지만, 현재 제작사에서 진행 중인 Dust 514라는 게임이 완성되면 더 이상 배경이 아니게 되요
<Work^Seony> 그 행성들에서, FPS 점령전 하는게 개발 중이거든요
<jun__> 점령전까지...
<Work^Seony> 그러면 이브 유저들은 우주에서 궤도폭격을...
<jun__> 그냥 광부나 할가 했는데;;
<Work^Seony> 행성에서는 지상전, 우주에서는 궤도폭격
<Work^Seony> 여기에, 이브 발키리까지 완성되면 이제 드론 타고 도그파이팅까지 구현되게되죠..
<Work^Seony> 광부가 사실 제일 쉽게 시작할 수 있긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 소행성대 가서 광물만 캐면 되니까...
<Work^Seony> 일단, 무료기간 3주 되니까 한 번 계속 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 무튼 열심히 해보겠습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> 이브의 세계로 한분이 또 떠나신건가요?
<jason_kr_> g
<jason_kr_> ㅎ
<HolyKnight> 제이슨찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<samahui_WS> 한명한명 Eve패인이 되어가는군요.
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게들 드시고 즐거운 불금 만끽하세요~
<jason_kr_> ㅎㅇㅇ~ ㄷㅁㄴ  ㅁㅇㄴ
<HolyKnight> http://cdn2.carlcheo.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/which-programming-language-should-i-learn-first-infographic.png
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 제이슨찡 하잉
<HolyKnight> @goodhyun: 요즈음 대학이 신입입학생 "학부모"를 위한 오리엔테이션 및 과정 설명회를 열어야 한다는 이야기를 들었다. 자립하지 않아도 되는 사회의 새로운 국면을 엿본듯 했다.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr_> ㅋㅋㅋ +1
<razGon_MINILA> 학부모를 위한 오리엔테이션.
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 무슨 ... 문제는 다들하니 우리애도 해야지 하는 그런 바보같은 경우가 일어나는 거죠
<jason_kr_> '자립하지 않아도 되는 사회의~' ㅎ
<PotatoGim> jason_kr: 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 뵙습니다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 트위터를 원래 안하는데, 페북과 다른점이라면요?
<razGon_MINILA> 페북은 단순화 시킨 싸이월드인데...
<Seony> 많이 다른거 같은데요
<razGon_MINILA> 트위터는 미2데이랑 비슷한거 같은데 뭔가 필요할거 같기도 하고요.
<razGon_MINILA> 완전히 실시간이라는거죠.\
<Seony> 뭐 따지고보면 페북도 실시간이긴 하죠....
<Seony> 둘 다 시간 많이 투자해야하는건 공통... ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> ㅇㅇㅇ 그렇죠 많이 투자해야되느다는..
<Seony> CD가 반영구적인 미디어가 아니라는걸 오늘 처음 알게됐네요
<Seony> 아 이런건줄 알았으면 음악씨디를 괜히 모은다고 했나...
<bluedusk> Seony,  =__=
<jason_kr_> 인사가 늦었습니다. PotatoGim ^^
<bluedusk> jason_kr_,  제이슨찡 하이이이이잉
<jason_kr_> Seony: 무슨 말씀여요? ㅎ 반영구적이쟎아요?
<Seony> jason_kr_, 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안그렇다네요
<Seony> 심하면 3년도 안간다는 사람도 있어요
<bluedusk> jason_kr_,  반영구적이 아니에요
<jason_kr_> 오~ 천만 뜻밖이네요. 헐~ 입니다. 자기테이프는 무척 오래간다'던데....
<bluedusk> 시디 밑판에 돌리는 코딩이 오래되면 떨어져요
<bluedusk> 뭐 물론 싸구려 시디에 한해서지만..
<Seony> 가장 좋은 미디어는 하드디스크래요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 가성비로 따지면 자기 테이프'고요...
<jason_kr_> 가격/용량...대비
<PotatoGim> 아직까지 종이가 최고라고 생각하는 저는 구시대에 살아야 했나봐요...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 역시나 계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 집에 계시는 거에요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 좀전에 돌아왔어요 ㅎㅎ 출장갔다 사무실이에요
<Work^Seony> 헛... 그렇군요..  피곤하실텐데 어서 들어가셔야하는거 아니에요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 출장간곳에 상주인원들 숙소 있어서 몇시간 자다가 왔어요. 차막힐거 같아서
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서니님은 출근하신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  출근해서 커피 한 잔 들고와서 자리에 앉았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하지만, 오자마자 한 것은 이브온라인 구동.... ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아이고 블더님 이시간에 어인일이신지요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1180435354
<AutoWiZ_znc> 많이 땡기네요 ... 질러버릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 화이트 적출으로 다가 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 적축
<Work^Seony> 걍 평범해보이네요
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 다른게 있는건가요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> m-type 이라고 하는데 키가 조금 얇고 가볍다는거 같네요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그리고 오래쓰면 위쪽이 반진반질해지는데 각인이 앞쪽 면에 있어서
<AutoWiZ_znc> 좀 특이해 보이네요
<Work^Seony> 그런거군요..
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 저런 텐키리스 좋아해요. 하지만, 들어갈 자리가 없다는게 함정
<Work^Seony> 저는 예전엔 텐키리스는 싫어했었어요.  무조건 숫자키패드가 있어야했었는데, 손목에 무리가 오면서 이젠 텐키리스나 그거보다 더 작은게 좋을거 같더라구요...
<razGon_MINILA> 서니님은 그러시겟죠. 출신이 키패드 많이 쓰시는 쪽이라.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 네 숫자를 입력할 때는 무의식적으로 키패드에 손이 갔을 정도에요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-18
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> AutoWiZ_znc, 인사가 늦었습니다. ^^
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점하세요. 저도 곧 퇴근이네요.ㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 맞점 하세요~~ ^^
<AutoWiZ_znc> 컴퓨터에서 가장 중요한 부분은 무엇일까요? 가장중요한것을 특정짓거나 정의 할 수 나 있을까요?
<jason_kr_> "불/양호"한             유져의 상태 ?
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅎㅎ 연산을 기준으로 봤을때는 CPU
<AutoWiZ_znc> 데이터 처리의 기준으로는 MEM
<AutoWiZ_znc> 데이터 저장은 DISK & STORAGE
<AutoWiZ_znc> 유저 편의성으로 봐서는 Monitor & Keyboard & Mouse
<AutoWiZ_znc> 컴퓨터 운영상의 기준으로는 쓰는 사람 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> S/W 공학 기준으로는 S/W
<allen-dt> 안녕하세요
<allen-dt> 제가 무료 DDNS 사이트에서 도메인을 등록했는데
<allen-dt> 외부 네트워크에서 이 도메인을 입력하면, 제 서버의 내부IP로 접속되어 인덱스홈페이지로 이동하는 건 어떻게 설정하나요?
<allen-dt> 포트포워딩을 해야할 것 같은데, 구글링을 해봐도 적절한 답변을 찾지 못하고 있습니다...ㅠㅠ
<allen-dt> 예를들어, LAMP를 설치했다면, 브라우저에 127.0.0.1 루프백 아이피를 입력하면 자동으로 /var/www/html 안에 있는 index.html 페이지를 보여주는데
<allen-dt> 외부에서 공인IP를 입력했을때 같은 동작을 하도록 할 수 있는 방법이 없을까요? ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> dma
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음 공유기 사용 하시나요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요 ... 뭐 늘 하는 고민이지만 오늘도 저녁을 뭘로 먹을지 고민 입니다. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 굳이 배고프지 않으면 안드시는게 몸에 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 점심을 바나나 만 먹었더니 저녁은 먹어야 할거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 그럼 드셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 꼬기 드세요 꼬기
<AutoWiZ_znc> 꼬기 좋지요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 군침 도네요..
<PotatoGim> 점심은 자루소바를 먹었는데.. 저녁은 뭘 먹나...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그럼 저녁도 자루소바로 아하하하~~
<PotatoGim> 메밀 못 먹어서 죽은 귀신이라면 모를까... 더 이상은..ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 소바 얘기하셔서 저도 침이 막 나오네요
<Seony> 와이프한테 소바 해달라고 했습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 지금 무 갈고 있어요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 저녁은 일식으로..
<PotatoGim> 크...
<PotatoGim> 저는 대충 휫자나 치느님으로..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 그냥 햇발 + 3분 카레 아니면
<AutoWiZ_znc> 편읜점 도시락이 될듯 합니다 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 치킨은 시키면 너무 많아서 꼭 배불러진다음에 후회를 하게 되더라구요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 여러명 있으면 그나마 괜찮은데 혼자 있다보니 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 돈도 아깝고
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 치느님은 킵했다가 다음 날 먹으셔도...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 예전엔 그게 잘 됐는데 요즘 맨탈이 붕괴되서 그런지 그냥 눈앞에 먹을게 있으면 다 먹어버려요 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 1.5마리까지 먹어봤다는
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그냥 한끼에 꿀꺽  ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 원래 치킨은 한마리로 부족한거 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 허.. 믿음이 깊으신 신자이시군요..ㅜ 저는 아직 한마리의 영역을 돌파를 못했는데..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 가마솥 치킨 인가 해서 안자르고 통으로 1.5 마리 나오는 가게가 있는데 나름 바싹하게 잘 나와서 정말 오랜만에 치킨 맛있게 먹긴 했어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> (잘라달라고하면 잘라 준다고도 하네요)
<PotatoGim> 혹시 가마로강정?
<AutoWiZ_znc> http://blog.naver.com/rhymer0526/220031955846
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이런느낌 ?  ㅎㅎ 앞부분 치킨만요 ( 배달이었으니까)
<PotatoGim> 캬.. 매운거에 사족을 못 쓰는데 닭도리탕 장난 아니겠네요.. 통닭은 말마따나 옛날 시장 통닭 느낌?
<Seony> 소바 한 접시 해치우고 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 편의점 전자렌지 스파게티 먹고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 기왕 드시는거 좋은거 드시죠...
<Seony> 전 또 다시 이브의 세계로... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 설계도 몇개 입수해서, 생산라인에서 생산 중입니다 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 에고.. 저는 맥날...ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 한접시면 너무 적게 드시는거 아니냐는
<AutoWiZ_znc> 접시의 사이즈가 다르겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 설마 쟁반 스케일은 아니겠죠 /-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> (ㅇㅇ?)
<Seony> 쟁반인데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 대충 라면 한개반 정도 되는 양 같아요
<DarkCircle> 그 쟁반이라는게 잔치국수 4인분 끌고 오는 =3
<DarkCircle> 음 라면 한개면 적은양이긴 한데 'ㅅ'a
<DarkCircle> 한개반이면 -ㅅ- ... 1인분 (!)
<allen-dt> 아까 DDNS관련한 질문글 올린 사람인데, 네 공유기를 사용합니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> DDNS 갱신만 해주시면 됩니다...
<PotatoGim> 서버의 주소로..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아이고 나가셔 버렸다
<PotatoGim> 허허.. 저도 이제 집으로 복귀해야 겠네요..
<PotatoGim> 그럼 편안한 밤 보내시길~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 좋은 꿈 꾸세요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕핫에ㅛ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-19
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<cartes9> 써니님 안녕하세요. 오랜만입니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  오랫만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 네
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-18
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 이번 토요일에 만날 장소 정해야죠.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 다른 분들하고 얘기해보고 정하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ.  저도 아는데가 없거든요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ 얼른 토요일이 되었으면 좋겠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 많이 나오셔야하는데 걱정이네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 이번 토요일 모임에도 나오실거죠?
<lexlove> 오즈님 나오신다고 했어요.^^
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 임수 하이
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 이번 토요일 모임에도 올 수 있는거야?
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 시간 되면 참석하겠사옵니당 ㅎㅎ 저번처럼 늦게 갈지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 토요일인데도?
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 저녁 시간으로 잡으면 되는거죠?
<lexlove> 점심요 점심....
<lexlove> 그날 내려와야해요.ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요
<lexlove> 점심도 괜찮은거죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 괜찮아요
<autowiz_> 몇시쯤이될려나요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 제 이벤트 페이지에 쓰실 정보 있으면 편하게 올리세요
<lexlove> 12시? 13시? 정해주시면 맞춰서 올라갈게요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 점심식사가 좋으세요? 아니면 그냥 커피 한잔 하는게 나으세요?
<lexlove> 점심식사해야죠.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 식당으로 잡으면 되겠군요
<lexlove> 네. 아침에 출발해야하니 도착하면 배가 등에 붙어있을거 같아요.^^
<imsu> 맛점 하세요 ^^
<commania> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<funfunyoo> 안녕하세요, 여러분... 감기 조심하세요 이번 감기 오래 가네요 ㅠ.ㅠ 저만 그런건지...
<commania> 일교차가 너무 심해요
<commania> 아침엔 괜찮은데... 밤이 좀 추워요
<funfunyoo> 간신히 좀 나은 거 같긴 한데.. 100% 똑 떨어지진 않네요
<lexlove> funfunyoo: 감기가 아니라 독감일수도 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 오늘 날씨가 좋네요. 이런 날 벚꽃 보러 가야 하는데 말이죠ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 가상 해상도라는게 있을까요?
<Ferendevelop> 1680*1050 해상도로 이용하고 있는데 살짝 답답하네요.
<JasonJang> Feren develop: 어떤 환경에서 요?
<Ferendevelop> JasonJang: OS X 사용하고 있습니다.
<JasonJang> 풉, 저는 통과
<bluedusk> 풉, 저는 몰라요ㅕ
<bluedusk> osx는 진리이긴 하지만..
<matthewkim> 다음에 컴퓨터 바꿀때는 맥북사봐야겠어요 저도 써보고싶네요
<Ferendevelop> 좋아요, 제휴 대학교에 다니시면  최대 14%인가 할인 받을 수 있어요.
<matthewkim> 졸업생도 할인해주나요
<Ferendevelop> 학교 학생 전산망?에 접속할 수 있으면 가능할겁니다.
<Ferendevelop> 울산과학기술원 기준으로 학생 전산망 공지사항에 있더라고요.
<Ferendevelop> ircCloud_autowiz: 아얄씨 채널에 안 계시는거 처음 봤어요. ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> unmount /dev/device_id 이런식으로 usb를 언마운트 하면 safely 하게 eject되나요?
<matthewkim> 그냥 usb뽑으면 파일복사가 대부분 잘 안되어있네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Ferendevelop> 제가 알기론 안전하게 제거되는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<matthewkim> 감사합니다 :D
<Ferendevelop> matthewkim:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/z16q5oYg/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202016-04-18%2016.33.35.png
<Ferendevelop> 저도 궁금해서 USB 장치에 계속 IO 작업을 하게 한 다음에 언마운트 시도 해봤는데, IO 입출력 있다고 거절하네요.
<Ferendevelop> 안전하게 제거 됩니다.
<matthewkim> 오 그렇게 테스트해보면 되었군요! 천재!! 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> sync 명령으로 해당 i/o 및 캐시 버퍼를 전부 디스크에 쓰고 umount 하시면 됩니다.
<bluedusk> 혹시나 i/0 확인하고 싶으시면 lsof /mount/point  명령으로 usb마운트한곳 지정해주면 i/o 관련한 파일 리스트가 보입니다.
<matthewkim> 헉. 감사합니다 !!
<matthewkim> 재시작좀 하고 오겠습니다 (__)
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 의사/약사가 좋은 직업인 이유는 거주지 선택의 자유도 매우 커요. 전국 어디든지 가서 그 일하면서 살 수 있음... 이거 생각보다 매우 큰 장점.
<imsu> 서버에서 인프라 인프라 하는데 이게 의미가 뭘까요?
<pchero_work> CPU/MEM/NETWORK 용량 좀 늘려달라는 이야기 입니다..
<imsu> 결론적으로는 하드웨어 스펙을 이야기 하는 것으로 된다는 말씀이신가요?
<pchero_work> 넵.
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<HolyKnight> http://mobile.kyobobook.co.kr/showcase/book/KOR/9791185890265
<funfunyo_> <그림으로 보는...> 시리즈 저도 추천합니다!
<funfunyo_> 무척 재미나게 읽었어요!
<funfunyo_> (누군가 한명은 이야기 해야 될 거 같아서... ;;;)
<bluedusk> imsu:  좁은 의미로는 하드웨어인데 인프라라고 하면 네트워크, 서버, 스토리지를 전체 통털어서 이야기 하는의미가 더 커요..
<ircCloud_autowiz> 으음
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저는 프리노드 접속이 안되는군요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 오늘 됐다안됐다 그러네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 프리노드가 문제인지 아얄씨클라우드가 문제인지...
<autowiz> 프리노드가 문제인거 같았습니다.
<autowiz> 저녁에 quassel 로도 접속 안되더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직 공지가 안뜨나보네요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 요즘 엑셀 작업을 자주 하네요.
<Ferendevelop> 쓰면서 느끼는거지만 확실이 잘 만들어진 프로그램이에요 +_+
<imsu> 오늘 아침에 저는 erc로 한동안 접속이 안되더라구요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=4880566&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<autowiz> 서글픈 현실입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 학벌들이...
<autowiz> 저 2006 년도에 일할때 방값 아낄려고 숙식되는 주유소에 투잡을
<autowiz> 하지만 가능하면 투잡은 비추
<autowiz> 한가지만 파는게 장기적으로 더 도움이 된다고 봅니다.
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<pchero_work> 하..
<pchero_work> 눈물이...
<autowiz> 히어로 님 눈에서 눈물이 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 영웅도 헬지옥 구조는 손사례를 치는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 하이하이
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘하루도 잘 보냈는감?
<Ferendevelop> 오늘은 새벽에 일나서 아버지 마중 나갔다가 집 와서 봇 만들겠다고 끄적이다가 일 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 일 와서 서울 여행 갔다 오면서 소요 경비 엑셀로 모두 정리하고 이제 좀 쉬고 있습니다.
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 하아.... 그저 눈물만..
<pchero_work> 어서 나오십쇼..
<autowiz> 저는 회사생활하면서 저희 회사는 몇분 없었는데 타 사이트에서 엑셀을 워드처럼 쓰시는분들 많이 봤거든요
<autowiz> 참 신기하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 엑셀도 수식 힘든거 들어가면 , 머리가 아파오는 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 저도 엑셀 이번에 서울 여행 가면서 처음 써봤어요ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 저는 엑셀 수식 '=SUM()' 이거 하나만 썼어요ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 참조가 일단 기본이되고
<autowiz> vlookup 같은거 써보면 좀 복잡한것도 만들 수 있구나 싶고
<autowiz> 엑셀로 만든 가게부 는 거의 뭐 프로그램 수준 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 언제 날 잡아서 가계부 양식 만들려고요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 취미생활은 취미생활로 하고 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 아니다 차라리 프로그램으로 만드는게 편하겠어요
<autowiz> 공부는 뭘로 할꼬야?
<autowiz> 리버싱 은 어렵긴 해도 항상 사람이 부족해서
<Ferendevelop> 학교 공뷰 말씀하시는거에요?
<autowiz> 아니 컴공부
<autowiz> 주특기 하나를 길러야지 않겠음둥
<Ferendevelop> 전 백-엔드 개발 공부할려고요ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 아무래도 보안쪽으로 가고 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 보안쪽 백앤드 뭐가 있을가
<autowiz> 우리 회사도 전에 EMS 라고 모니터링 시스템에 해킹 탐지
<autowiz> 해킹 자동방어 까지 만들어 볼려다가
<autowiz> 일단 후퇴 하긴 했는데
<autowiz> 뭐 아이템이야 회사에서 정하는거고
<autowiz> 거기에 들어갈 기술들을 미리 습득하고 있으면 더 좋겠지
<autowiz> 	// custom filter too simple subnet matching . need modify latter...
<autowiz> 	if (    strncmp( inet_ntoa(ip->ip_src),"192.168.70.150", 8 ) != 0    ) {
<autowiz> 		#ifdef SUPPORT_OUTPUT
<autowiz> 		printf("inner-filter : ip->ip_src not match(%s)\n",inet_ntoa(ip->ip_src));
<autowiz> 		#endif
<autowiz> 		free(packet_dmp);
<autowiz> 		return;
<autowiz> 	}
<autowiz> / custom filter simple subnet matching2 .
<autowiz> 	if (    (unsigned short)*(unsigned short*)&(ip->ip_src) != (unsigned short)*(unsigned short*)&"\xc0\xa8" ) {
<autowiz> 		#ifdef SUPPORT_OUTPUT
<autowiz> 		//printf("inner-filter : ip->ip_src not match(subnet)(%s)\n",inet_ntoa(ip->ip_src));
<autowiz> 		printf("inner-filter : ip->ip_src not match(subnet)(%s) - %hu\n",inet_ntoa(ip->ip_src),(unsigned short)*(unsigned short*)&(ip->ip_src));
<autowiz> 		#endif
<autowiz> 		free(packet_dmp);
<autowiz> 		return;
<autowiz> 	}
<autowiz> 일단 포인터를 가지고 놀아야되
<Ferendevelop> 포인터 좋아해요
<Ferendevelop> C 언어 배울 때 포인터가 어렵다는 이야기 많이 들었는데 막상 공부해보니깐 재밌던데요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오오~
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 일단 저 쓰레기통 좀 비우고 올께요ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 울 대학교수 자기는 4~5차 포인터 막 쓰면서 프로그래밍 했다고 자랑하던데 ㅋㅋ 너무 많이해도 재미없는 ㅋ
<autowiz> 수고~
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 다시 돌아 왔습니다!
<autowiz> 수고수고
<Ferendevelop> 이제 30분 있으면 집에 갑니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이제 한시간 있으면 오늘도 지나가고 내일이 옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 벌써요? ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 오늘 별로 한 게 없는데..
<Ferendevelop> 조신하게 집 들어 왔습니다~
<Ferendevelop> 오늘도 별로 잠이 안 오네요~
<Ferendevelop> 새벽에 스위프트 갖고 끄적여야겠어요
<Ferendevelop> 바람이 장난이 아니네요
<autowiz> 누가 바람펴요?
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 자연이 바람 핍니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 자연? 추자연?
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 추자현 말씀하신건가요
<autowiz> 아 자현인가 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 벌써 3시군요 음음
<Ferendevelop> 오우
<Ferendevelop> 전 아직 쌩쌩합니다
<autowiz> 쌩쌩하단 말이지
<autowiz> 그럼 서울역까지 달리기 시합할까?
<Ferendevelop> 헐
<Ferendevelop> 불공평합니다..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 나는 나이때문인지 운동부족 때문인지 다리가 아프다 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 전 목이 아픕니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 달리는덴 지장없음 이야
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ 달리는건 숨 차서 잘못합니다.. ㅎ
<autowiz> 운동을 하면 몸도 정신도 건강해 진단다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 정말 다시 수영이라도 다닐까 싶습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 수영도 좋지
<Ferendevelop> 예전에 수영 했었는데 수영이 확실히 운동 효과는 좋았어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 집에서 아령 4kg 정도 한세트에 20번 정도
<Ferendevelop> 집에 아령이 하나도 없는데 사야 하는건가요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 4~10세트 하고 윗몸일이키기 30회 쪼그려뛰기 80개
<Ferendevelop> 쪼그려 뛰기는 벌 받는 기분이라 별롭니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 푸셥 30개 정도
<autowiz> 만 해도 몸이 점점 좋아질꺼야
<autowiz> 한동안 잊고 있었는데
<autowiz> 근육은 그 마지막에 한계점을 돌파할려고 할때 집중적으로 생긴다고 하더라고
<autowiz> 힘들어도 한개만더 한개만더 하는 생각으로 단련하도록 해
<Ferendevelop> 아버지한테 들어본적이 있어요
<Ferendevelop> 운동 하다가 진짜 더는 무리다 싶을 때 그 때 비로소 살이 빠지는거라고;
<autowiz> 정신건강과 몸건강은 서로서로 연결되어 있어서
<autowiz> 둘다 잘 챙겨야 함이야
<autowiz> 뭐든 해본사람이 잘한다고
<autowiz> 나는 공부는 뭐 초등학교때부터 재미있엇고
<Ferendevelop> 오우 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 중학교때 부터 춤춘다고 이것저것 하다보니 , 자연스레 운동도 되고 , 운동을 해야겠다 생각도 들고
<autowiz> 내 몸이 내가 원하는데로 움직여 주는것도 신기하고 재미있고
<autowiz> 그냥 막 달리는것도 좋고, 바람도 좋고 , 그래서 오토바이도 좋고
<autowiz> 음 너무 멀리갔군
<Ferendevelop> 전 오토바이는 싫어요ㅠ 무섭습니다
<autowiz> 암튼 불편하지 않을정도로 , 그리고 급할땐 나를 지키고 남도 지킬 수 있을정도로 몸을 만들어 두는건 남자에겐 꼭 필요한 거라고 생각한다 이말씀
<Ferendevelop> 맞는 말씀이십니다. ㅎㅎ 슬슬 운동량을 늘려야죠
<autowiz> 난 아침을 위해 좀 자야겠어 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 오전에 뵙겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅇㅇ 바이바이~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-19
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 오늘도 건강하고 즐거운 하루 되세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 보통 워드? 문서 만드실때 어떤걸로 만드시나요?
<autowiz> odf 를 써야할지 , hwp 는 좀 그렇고 docx 로 가야하는건지
<autowiz> latex 는 어려울거 같고
<razGon_i7> 저희쪽도 표준은 docx 입니다.
<razGon_i7> 구글드라이브나 아이패드를 쓰니..
<razGon_i7> HWP지원되는 앱은 폴라리스 오피스밖에.. 한컴앱과
<autowiz>  odt 는 아직 살짝 불안한 느낌이 있긴한데
<JasonJang> odf (pdf)
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 노트북은 건강히 돌아가나요? ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세욯
<JasonJang> 윽 늦게 봤어요. 건강은 한데...잘 돌지는 않고 있고...계속 째려 보는 중입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 안돼요
<autowiz> 블더님도 안됩니다
<autowiz> 아프시면 안됩니다~ 다~ 다~ 다~ 다~~
<autowiz> text 필트 delimiter 어떤거들 사용하시나요?
<autowiz> 나중에 CSV 로 다운받을려고 생각중이라서
<autowiz> , 나 ; 쓸까 하긴 하는데
<autowiz> 별거아닌걸로 고민하고 있네요 ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 전 콤마(,) 씁니다.
<LIAM> 안녕하세요 뱅킹 문제 관련해서 우분투를 설치하려는 사용자입니다. 윈도우 사용 중인데 지속적으로 Veraport 나 기타 Cert 등이 자꾸 자동 실행되고 프로세스 상에서 꺼지지도 않아서 아예 VMWARE에서 새로운 OS를 설치하여 사용하기로 생각했습니다.
<Ferendevelop> LIAM: 안녕하세요
<LIAM> 무난하게 윈도우 사용하려고 했는데 한 번 리눅스를 사용해보고 싶어서 이번에 설치하려고 합니다. 여기서 궁금한 점이 있는데 만약 우분투를 사용하더라도 국내 은행 이용이 가능할까요?
<LIAM> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 무난하지는 않습니다
<Ferendevelop> 차라리 뱅킹용으로 VM 만드는게 속 편하실꺼에요.
<LIAM> 지금 설치가 끝나가는데 우분투보단 다른 윈도우 버전 ISO를 구해서 설치하는 게 나을까요?
<Ferendevelop> 솔직한 제 입장으로는 그렇습니다.
<LIAM> 아예 사용이 불가능한가요? 제가 프로그램에 관련된 지식이 거의 전무하다 싶어서 그런데, 우분투 내에서 안 되는 이유를 알 수 있을까요?
<Ferendevelop> 아니요. 사용이 불가능 하지는 않습니다만 은행권에 따라서 OTP 발급을 해야 하는 경우도 있고 차라리 Windows가 편하실겁니다.
<LIAM> 현재 윈도우 사용 중에도 크롬을 사용하면 국민은행에선 OTP를 요구하는데 우분투에는 익스플로러를 설치하여 사용할 수 없는 건가 봅니다
<Ferendevelop> 우분투에서는 공식적인 방법으로는 MS IE를 사용 할 수 없습니다.
<LIAM> 비공식적인 방법이 존재하나 보군요
<Ferendevelop> Wine이라는 프로그램을 사용하면 실행은 할 수 있습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 다만 이걸로 뱅킹은 못한다고 보시면 될겁니다.
<pchero_work> 뱅킹만큼은.. 휴대폰 이용을 추천드립니다.
<Ferendevelop> 네, 휴대폰이 진짜 최고의 방법일 것 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<LIAM> 저도 항상 뱅킹은 모바일을 사용하는데
<LIAM> 제가 가상화 프로그램을 사용하는 이유가 인증서 관련되어서 갱신 혹은 재발급 시에 강제적으로 앤타이 바이러스나 방화벽 등을 설치하는 문제가 있기 떄문입니다...
<Ferendevelop> 제 생각엔 가상화로 뱅킹하실꺼면 Windows 설치하시는게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<LIAM> 안녕하세요, 아까 뱅킹 관련해서 여러가지 질문 여쭈어보고 있었는데 갑자기 IRC 창이 멎어서 재접속했습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 21시 11분 59초 제 마지막 채팅입니다. : 제 생각엔 가상화로 뱅킹하실꺼면 Windows 설치하시는게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<LIAM> 그렇군요... 지금 설치가 다 끝났는데 새로운 OS를 받아서 설치해야겠습니다
<LIAM> 감사합니다
<DarkCircle> 뱅킹 홈쇼핑은 16년동안 끊이지 않는 코리안 빅이슈군요 ㅋㅋㅋ 지겹 /ㅅ\ ...
<autowiz> 뱅킹 이슈를 해결 할 수 있는 방법이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 다른 나라로 가면 됩니 ... ㅠㅠ
<commania> 문제를 아예 없애버리는 게 사실 가장 확실한 해결책이죠!
<commania> 대통령 각하께서 해경을 해체하신 게 다 이유가 있ㄴ...읍읍.
<commania> 저도 지금 리눅스에서 한글 입력하는 문제로 상당히 골머리 썩고 있는데
<commania> 이김에 영어만 써야...ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> 오늘자 주식 매매일지입니다. '_' https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19UpF2XP_k81pXs81dLcmgVcOUXvaf2epiYw0aZno_L8/edit?usp=sharing
<commania> 모레가 16.04 공식 릴리즈던가요?
<commania> 지금 쓰던 15.10이 꼬일대로 꼬여서 재설치할 겸 16.04 기다리는 중...
<autowiz> 또다시 새로운 하루가 시작되었군요
<DarkCircle> 새벽이면 안녕하세요 -_-/ 라고 나오실 분이 요즘 안계시네요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~ 파닥파닥
<autowiz> 야식 드시는가요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-20
<lexlove> 출장갑니다~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> TmaxOS에 Wine 들어가 있네요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 잠잘 시간 아니었어? ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 항상 10시나 11시엔 일납니다ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim_> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<funfunyo_> 안녕하세요 :-)
<wol> 안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요.
<wol> wol 이 여러가지 방법으로 설정해봐도 안되서 질문드리려 합니다.
<wol> ethtool로 g 확인했구요, etc/network/interfaces 에 http://www.myservlab.com/98에 나와 있는 post-up, post-down 및 enabled 내용을 추가해도 wol이 안됩니다.
<wol> 바이오스 셋팅도 랩탑이여서 특별한 셋팅 없이 윈도우 환경에선 wol 문제없이 사용하던 랩탑이었는데요
<wol> 계속 검색해봐도 딱히 시도해볼만한 다른 방법을 못찾겠습니다.
<wol> 수고하세요 ;;
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요?
<dkj0208> 혹시 우분투 서버 14.04에 엔비디아 드라이브를 설치하는 방법이 있나요?
<dkj0208> 그래픽 카드는 gtx960입니다.
<dkj0208> 일반 데스크탑에 우분투 서버 설치 했는데요 gtx960인식이 안돼서 그래픽카드를 빼서 구형 nvidia를 꽃았는데요. 상사분이 gtx960 카드를 다시 꽃으래요.
<Ferendevelop> dkj0208: 서버 운영체제에 그래픽 카드를 설치할만한 이유가 있나요?
<Ferendevelop> 그래픽 카드로 연산 작업을 하실건가요?
<dkj0208> 아니요 파일공유하는 것만 쓰고 있는데요. 컴퓨터 본체 안에 있는 하드웨어를 원래대로 돌려 놓으래요.
<lexlove> 졸립고 졸립고 졸립니다.
<autowiz> 많이졸리시군요 아흑
<autowiz> dkj0208:  gtx960 꼽으면 아예 X 화면이 안떠버리나요? 아니면 X 를 안쓰고 계시는가요?
<autowiz> 그냥 꼽아만 놓으면 안될려나요? ㅎㅎ
<dkj0208> 전에 gtx960 꼽고 부팅 해봤는데요. 짧은 내용만 있고 부팅이 안됩니다. 지금 구형 ndivia 그래픽 카드를 사용하니 인식이 잘 됩니다. X는 xserver인가요? 드라이버를 설치 안했어요.
<autowiz> 네 Xwindows GUI 환경을 말합니다.
<autowiz> cli 로는 부팅이 되시겠지요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ssh 로 접속하셔서 /var/log/Xorg* 파일들을 한번 보셔야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 아
<autowiz> 가끔 모니터에 있는 해상도 정보를 가져오다가 에러가 나는경우가 있는데
<autowiz> 서버 켜질때 모니터를 뽑으셨다가
<autowiz> 왠만한거 부팅다 됐다 싶을때 모니터를 한번 꼽아봤을때 나오면 일단 원인이라도 확인 이 가능하구요.
<autowiz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/725820/getting-geforce-gtx960-to-work-with-ubuntu
<autowiz> 이글 질문 올리신 분도 비슷한 상황이신것도 같은데
<autowiz> 부팅후에 빈 검정화면이나
<autowiz> 커서만 하나 떠있는경우 x 서버가 제대로 못켜진경우일겁니다.
<autowiz> ctrl + alt + F1 (  또는 F4 까지 ) 눌러서
<autowiz> cli 모드가 뜨시면 로그인 하시고 제가 아까 말씀드린
<autowiz> /var/log/Xorg.0.log 파일을 확인해 보시기 바랍니다.
<autowiz> (Xorg.0.log 는 성공로그 , Xorg.1.log 는 실퍠 로그라고 들었던거 같으니 Xorg 로 시작하는 파일들은 다 보시구요)
<autowiz> (끝에 old 붙어있는건 이전 부팅이라던가 예전꺼니까 감안하시면서 보시구요)
<autowiz> 버젼별로 정상구동이 가능할 수 도 있고 불가능 할 수 도 있으니
<autowiz> 여러 버젼은 테스트 해보시기 바랍니다.
<dkj0208> 네 지금 확인해볼께요
<dkj0208> Xorg.log 파일이 없습니다.
<autowiz> Xorg.0.log 는 어떤가요?
<dkj0208> Xorg.0.log도 없어요. 지금 GTX960 끼우고 SSH 접속 확인 해볼려고요
<dkj0208> 음... SSH 접속 했는데요... 음.. 정상이네요
<dkj0208> audowiz: 감사합니다!!!
<autowiz> 일단 뭔가 정상이라고 하시고 감사하다고 하시니 해결이 됐거나 되고 있는거 같습니다 허허
<dkj0208> autowiz: 하하하;
<pchero_work> 어우야...
<pchero_work> 꽃가루가 점점 심해지네요.. ㅠㅜ
<autowiz> 바람도 점점 심해집니다.
<autowiz> ( 제가 바람핀다는 얘기는 절대 아니구요 ... )
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아침에 출근하면서 알러지 약을 하나 먹었더니
<pchero_work> 정신이 몽롱하네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 지금 상태가 좀 몽롱 합니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 냐옹 -ㅅ-
<pchero_work> 티맥스 윈도우가 또 일낸것 같네요..
<pchero_work> 관심있어서 소식 찾아봤는데.. 혹시나가 역시나인듯..
<DarkCircle> 닝겐의 욕심은 끝이 없고
<DarkCircle> 같은 실수를 반복하죠 'ㅅ'/
<oming> 무슨일 있나용?
<pchero_work> 티맥스에서 OS를 발표했어요. 그런데..
<pchero_work> 영.. -_-;;
<oming> 아... 그렇군요 옛날에도 그런말 나왔던거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 오늘 또 했어요 낄낄.
<autowiz> 영~ 일꺼라고 예상은 했었지만서두
<autowiz> 차라리 리눅스 배포판을 깔끔하게 해서 내놓는다고 하던가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<oming> ㅎㅎ 이미 발표한거 잘됬으면 좋겠네욤
<HolyKnight> http://kotone.egloos.com/7175578
<HolyKnight> 오늘
<HolyKnight> 티맥스 os발표했슴미다.
<autowiz> 저희 회사 두분이서보러 가시긴하셨는데
<autowiz> 음... 저는 별로 궁금하지도 않고 가고싶지도 않습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 안냥하세요
<bluedusk> autowiz:  님 퇴근하셔야죠 시간이 몇시인데
<bluedusk> 아직도 퇴근을..
<autowiz> 퇴근은 내일 아침에나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<oming> 후 ㅜㅜ 취직하기 힘드네욤
<autowiz> oming 님 혹시 클라우드 관심 있으세요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 절대 다단계 같은거 아니구요
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 클라우드쪽은 새로 배워야 될거 같은데요 ;)
<autowiz> 향후 괜찮은 사업같다고 생각되시면 새로 배우는것도 괜찮지 않을까 싶습니다만.
<bluedusk> 전 배우고 싶어도 능력이 안되서 삽질만..
<bluedusk> 하아
<autowiz> 그 블루더스크님 께서 클라우드쪽 구인광고를 ㅎㅎㅎ
<oming> 배우고는 싶은데 제 전공이 컴퓨터공학과라서 프로그래머쪽으로 나가고 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아하 그러시군요 ㅎㅎ
<oming> 클라우드쪽으로 나가면 어떠한 일을 하는 거죠??
<bluedusk> 야근 잡일
<funfunyo_> 클라우드 쪽에도 프로그래밍 '엄청' 필요해요 ^^
<funfunyo_> 오픈스택(OpenStack) 으로 검색해보시면 엄청 나올 거에요 :-)
<autowiz> 공기중의 수분을 모아서 구름을 만드는 일을 한다고 들었지 말입니다.
<bluedusk> 역시 내가 오픈스택을 모르는건 프로그래밍이 없어서..ㅠ
<autowiz> 어제 라디오를 듣는데 , 여친이 송중기 말투 흉내 내다가 , 서로서로 너는 송중기 뭐 보다도 못하다 , 너는 송혜교 뭐 보다도 못하다 하다가 헤어졌다는 군요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> autowiz: 내일아침에는 출근해야죠
<autowiz> 내 내일 아침6시쯤에 퇴근해서
<autowiz> 8시~9시 쯤 출근 합니다.
<bluedusk> autowiz: 어차피 커플은 헤어져야 ..
<bluedusk> 커플끼리 만나봤자 싸우고 헤어지기 밖에 더해요
<bluedusk> 뭐 가끔 결혼하는거 같던데
<autowiz> 정시 출퇴근 ... 캬~ 좋지 말입니다.
<bluedusk> 그래봤자 이혼하고 각자 살길 사는거 같던데
<bluedusk> 뭐 개중에 잘 사는 부부들도 있는거 같지만..
<autowiz> 그래서 저는 점점 남자한테 관심이 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 뭐 이래저래 놓고 보면 어차피 ..
<bluedusk> 오 어쩐지
<bluedusk> 이제 그만 만나요
<bluedusk> 전 남자 관심없습니다.
<autowiz> 헉 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 어쨌거나 저쨌거나
<autowiz> 저녁식사들 맛있게 하셔야지 말입니다.
<autowiz> 펀펀형님은 아직 감기로 조금 고생중이신거 같고
<bluedusk> 전 이미 카페입니다.
<bluedusk> 8시 수업이라 2시간동안 카페에서 비벼야해요..
<bluedusk> funfunyo_: 님이 autowiz 님보다 형님이였어요?
<autowiz> 큽
<bluedusk> 저보다 나이 많다는건 예상했지만...
<bluedusk> 어마어마하군요..ㅠ
<funfunyo_> 난 아직도 코풀다 하루를 보내 ㅠ.ㅠ
<autowiz> 제가 대신 코 풀어 드리고 싶네요 ㅠㅠ
<funfunyo_> -____________-;;;;;;;;;;;
<autowiz> 몸을 너무 혹사 시켜서 그러신건 아니실런지 ㅠㅠ 저처럼좀 쉬어가면서 하세요~
<autowiz> 일주일에 한번정도는 집에가서 편하게 잠도 주무시고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 쉬어가는게 6시쯤 퇴근해서 8~9시 출근이면 ..
<bluedusk> 혹사시켜서 일하는건 어느정도인가요?
<autowiz> 8시 30분 퇴근해서 8시 59분 출근하는거지요
<autowiz> 30분도 아니고 29분이지 않습니까 ... 이러면 혹사라고 봐줘야만 하는겁니다.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아 퇴근하러 지하철역까지 걸어갔다가
<bluedusk> 다시 회사 가는거군요
<autowiz> Feren 하이~
<Ferendevelop> 기분 좋게 출근하다 아이폰 액정 깼습니다ㅠ
<autowiz> 잠시 바람쐬고 출근하는 다른 사람들 틈에 끼여서 다시 출근하는거지요
<Ferendevelop> 이틀 전에 폰 값 냈는데ㅠㅠ 신고식 거하게 했네요
<autowiz> 많이 깨졌는감?
<autowiz> 폰케어는 들어있고?
<Ferendevelop> 크게 깨지지는 않았어요ㅠㅠ 보험은 없구요
<autowiz> 손 안다치게 일단은 그냥 써야 한다는건가 ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> ㅠㅠ 일단은 이렇게라도 써야죠
<Ferendevelop> 보험 들까 말까 고민했는데 들껄 그랬네요ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 안타깝네요.. ;
<autowiz> 많은 일들이 그렇지.
<autowiz> 지나고 나면 후회되는건... 지금 이렇게 되고 나니까 그런거 같기도 하고
<Ferendevelop> 그렇죠..? ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 후회할 일을 안 만들어야 하는데 말이죠
<autowiz> 뽀잉뽀잉
<Ferendevelop> 한동안 꽃가루 안 날리는 것 같더니 또 날리기 시작하네요ㅠㅠ
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세유 ㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=91&b=bullpen2&id=4901667&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<Ferendevelop> HolyKnight: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 벌금 먹겠네요
<HolyKnight> zzzzzz
<HolyKnight> http://www.ddanzi.com/index.php?mid=free&bm=hot&page=3&document_srl=91301301
<wol> 안녕하세요? wol 질문좀 드리려 왔습니다.
<wol> 노트북에 우분투 설치 후 wol이 안되어 여러가지 방법 모두 해봤는데도 잘 안되서 애타게 질문드립니다
<pchero_work> wol 이 뭔가요//
<wol> wake on lan이에요
<wol> 원격지에서 컴퓨터 켤수 있는 기능이요
<pchero_work> 아...
<DarkCircle> 노트북 모델과 이더넷 칩셋 모델이 어떻게 되나요?
<wol> hp 1116tx 리얼텍 8168로 알고 있어요
<wol> Realtek RTL8168C/8111C Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
<wol> 리얼텍 공홈 최신 드라이버도 새로 설치해봤구요.
<wol> 여러 국내외 블로그나 위키 askubuntu serverfault등등 다 뒤져서 이것저것 해봐도 되질 않네요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 바이오스 설정 항목 확인해보셨나요?
<wol> 바이오스 설정은 지원되지 않는 모델이지만 바이오스 설정없이 윈도우에서는 제대로 동작하는걸 확인했어요
<wol> 몇년 전이지만 윈도우로는 외부에서도 잘 사용했었구요
<DarkCircle> 윈도우 버전이 어떻게 되나요?
<wol> 이번에 우분투로 하도 안되서 새로 설치해서도 확인해봤구요 ㅠ
<wol> 예전엔 윈도우 7, 현재는 윈도우 10 둘 다 모두 작동했어요
<DarkCircle> 흠 7에서도 되면 UEFI가 아니라도 일단 기본적으로 동작은 한다는 이야기네요.
<DarkCircle> 좀 이상한 솔루션일지도 모르겠는데 ...
<DarkCircle> http://askubuntu.com/questions/134841/replace-realtek-r8168-network-card-to-enable-wake-on-lan
<DarkCircle> 마지막 답변 부분을 참고해보세요.
<wol> Deep Sleep Control 말씀이신가요?
<DarkCircle> 흠...
<DarkCircle> 그 윗부분 ?ㅅ?
<autowiz> 윈도우즈에서 잘 된다는게
<autowiz> 혹시 절전 상태에서 wake up 만 되는거라면
<autowiz> wol 이랑 다를 수 도 있습니다.
<wol> 아...
<wol> 예전엔 꺼진 상태에서도 켰던것 같은데 이번에 윈도우 10으로 테스트 하면서는 절전모드에서만 테스트해보고 스탑했어요
<autowiz> wol 도 정확히는 완전히 꺼진 상태는 앝되고 랜카드 드라이버가 특별한 절전 모드로 빠지는거라고 하는 말은 들은적이 있긴 한데 일단은 지원 여부를 정확히 알아보시는것도 방법일거 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> wol은 "완전히 끈 상태"에서 순수 최소 대기 전력에 의해 대기중인 이더넷 어댑터로 power-on 신호를 받는걸 이야기해요.
<DarkCircle> 정확히는 PSU 에 전원이 일단 연결된 상태면 메인보드는 완전히 꺼진 상태가 아니라 stand-by입니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 구동방식은 둘다 매직패킷 방식이라 비슷할 수 도 있는데
<DarkCircle> 제가 왜 BIOS에서 설정이 되는지 여부를 여쭤봤냐면 BIOS에서 이더넷 연결을 감지해서 이더넷 유닛의 시그널을 받을 수 있게 설정할 수 있냐
<DarkCircle> 이게 이유인거죠 ㅇ
<wol> 예전에 어땠었는지 정확히는 기억이 안나서... 이번에 윈도우 10으로 확인했을때는 절전모드에서만 되는것 확인하고 전원 꺼진 상태에서 해봤을때 안되어서 모르겠다 싶어 그냥 패스하고 다시 우분투 설정 도전했거든요
<wol> 다크서클님 아까 말씀하신게 8168 드라이버 사용 말씀이신가요?
<autowiz> 제 생각에는 바이오스에서 없다면 지원이 안되는 가능성이 상당히 높을거 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 7에서 됐었는지 여부가 사실 가장 중요할 것 같네요. Windows 10이면 UEFI 컨트롤로 가능하거든요.
<DarkCircle> 네 맞아요. 8168에 버그가 있어서 8169를 쓰는 꼼수로 해결이 된다 이 이야기를 하려고 했지요 :P
<DarkCircle> (만약 된다면)
<wol> 리얼텍 사이트에서 드라이버 받아서 설치는 해봤는데 안되더라구요
<DarkCircle> 제가 노트북 설계 엔지니어라면 WOL을 안넣었을 것 같습니다. 보안이 문제가 될 수 있거든요.
<wol> 윈도우 7에서도 전원 끈 상태에서는 정확히 기억은 안나고
<wol> 절전 모드에서는 확실히 사용을 했었어요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 그냥 절전모드에서 wake-up 하는거네요 흠흠 ...
<DarkCircle> wol이라고 하기엔 ...
<wol> 어쨋든 wol 신호를 보내긴 하니까요 하하 ... ;;;
<DarkCircle> 장담할 수 있나요? ㅎㅎ
<wol> 기술적으로 깊게 얘기하면 몰라요. 외부에서 공유기 원격제어? 페이지에서 wol 기능으로 이용했었어요
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... 일단
<DarkCircle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<DarkCircle> 이걸 보시고 확인해보세요. WoL은 복권 긁는거나 마찬가지라 ㅎㅎ
<wol> 넵 이페이지에 있는거랑
<wol> http://askubuntu.com/questions/759365/wake-on-lan-not-working-on-hp-dv5-1116tx
<wol> 대충 이런 상황이에요
<DarkCircle> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wake-on-LAN 구체적인 부분은 이걸 참고하셔도 됩니다.
<wol> 히유유 절전모드에서 wakeup이라도 되면 만족인데
<wol> 더이상 뭔가 해볼만한게 없는것 같아요.
<wol> 윈도우7에서도 절전모드에서만 됬었다고 가정하면 이것도 우분투에서 어떻게 해결봐야 하는데
<HolyKnight> http://www.baseballpark.co.kr/data/geditor/1604/2949960103_853875d5_1111.png
<wol> 하이버네이션 문제인가 싶어 하이버네이션 모드 disable시켜봐도 안되구
<wol> 아 행복한 이미지네요
<autowiz> 아직 많이 남았네요 ㅋㅋ
<wol> wol 보통 잘 안되나요? ...
<wol> 이번에 나오는 16.04 lts나 다른 배포판도 역시 안되겠죠? ...
<autowiz> 제생각엔 안될거 같습니다. 절전에서 돌아오는건 방법이 있을 것도 같습니다만
<wol> 절전에서만 돌아올수 있어도 대만족이에요
<wol> 제가 원하는건 그것입니다 ㅠㅠ
<wol> 뭔가 힌트가 될만한 것이 있을까요? ...
<autowiz> 제 노트북도 wol 이 안되는지 잘 안되네요
<wol> 아 ... 직접 테스트까지 해주시고 감사합니다
<autowiz> 잘 안찾아지네요
<commania> 안녕하세요
<commania> 학교나왔다가 차가 끊겨 전산원에서 밤을 새고 있습니다ㅜㅜ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> ㅠㅠㅠ 이 시간에
<Ferendevelop> 저는 알바이지만..! 휴가(?) 일정을 잡고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<commania> 다행히 학교가 시험 기간이라
<commania> 외롭진 않아요..
<commania> 전 일찍 시험 끝냈는데... 동아리방에 있으려고 나왔다가...
<Ferendevelop> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<commania> 동아리방에서... 09년식 맥북을 발굴했습니다
<commania> 무려 스노우 레오파드...
<HolyKnight> http://www.pitchone.co.kr/?p=4992
<commania> //www.pitchone.co.kr/http://www.pitchone.co.kr/?p=4992
<commania> http://www.pitchone.co.kr/?p=4992
<commania> 어라 복사가 안되고;;
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> 저 기사내용이 맞는지는 몰겠네유
<HolyKnight> 프로그래밍 교육 게임 사이트 https://paiza.jp/cgc
<commania> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz> 으아아 정말이지
<autowiz> 99.9% 확신했었지만
<autowiz> 티맥스 정말 아오 ....
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> 같은 실수를 두번이나 하다니
<commania> 세 번 하려고 하지 않을까 걱정되는군요
<DarkCircle> 10월달에 또 할 예정(?)입니다.
<DarkCircle> (...)
<razGon_i7> 비가 옵니다.
<razGon_i7> 봄비가 옵니다.
<autowiz> 양심있는 한국 컴쟁이로서
<autowiz> 10월 달에는 도시락 폭탄이라도 가져가서 테러를  해야 하나 싶기도 합니다.
<autowiz> 적어도 그렇게하면 한국 컴쟁이들이 단체로 전세계적으로 욕먹는건 막을 수 있지 않을까 싶기도 하네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 여기는 비가 많이 옵니다. 서울은 어떻나요?
<autowiz> 여기도 비가 옵니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-21
<autowiz> 컴퓨터 만큼이나 인류 생활에 큰 영향을 끼친게 뭐 어떤것들이 있을까요?
<autowiz> 바퀴 ? 전기? 전자? 자동차? 초음파? 극초단파?
<razGon_i7> 바퀴. 홈쇼핑.ㅋ
<autowiz> 홈쇼핑 ... 그렇습니다. 집을 살때 홈쇼핑을 이용하곤 했었습니다. 허허
<autowiz> 다들 집 10채씩은 있잖아요 ??   (고전개그)
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 불.....ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 너무 과거로 갔나요? ㅋ
<autowiz> http://m.cafe.daum.net/WorldcupLove/Knj/2526026?svc=kakaotalkTab
<autowiz> 마지막에 클립 ㅋㅋ 웃기네요 ..
<autowiz> 방금 전위에 링크 핸폰에서 컴으로 옮기다가 잘 안되서 손을 치는데
<autowiz> 없는 카페이름이라고 해서 자세히 봤더니
<autowiz> Worldcpu  라고 임력되어 있는 ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕안녕
<lexlove> 출장갑니다.
<autowiz> 은근 출장을 많이 다니시는군요 울 렉스님
<Haz3> 하이~
<autowiz> 아이고 헤즈님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<Haz3> 요즘 한가해져서...
<Haz3> 심심해서 들어왔어요. ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 간만에 한가해 지기도 하시고 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 집에 인터넷이 신청이 안되어있는데 인터넷이 되는 이 즐거움 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아얄씨 클라우드가 https라서 다행이네요
<Haz3> 배고프네요.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 요즘 회사 와도 할일 없고...
<Haz3> 다시 월급도둑으로 전직했음.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도, 한가하다고 뭐라 안하는 회사라서 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 한가하다고 뭐라 하면.. 바쁠때 일 못 하죠.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 몇달동안 야특근비만... 백이 넘... ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz> 헤즈님은 워낙 뛰어나셔서 월급도둑 좀 해도 괜찮으실거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 워낙은 아니고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 3년 정도 월급 도둑 하다가..
<Haz3> 이번에 일좀 했어요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 신기능이 들어가서.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 또 새로이 코드 수~만줄을 작성하신건가요?
<Haz3> 우분투 홈피가.. 많이 바꼈네요. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 수만줄은 안될껀데..
<Haz3>   6222 total
<Haz3> 6천 라인밖에..
<autowiz> 크아~ 역시 실력이 좋으셔서 코드 다이어트도 대박이십니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<autowiz> 아 정말 진심을 담은 말이었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 홈피에 게시판은 사라졌나봐요.
<autowiz> 포럼이 있어서
<autowiz> 메뉴를 없엔건지 , 저도 보이지가 않습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 포럼 도메인이 따로 있을 거에요. forum.ubuntu-kr.org
<autowiz> 갑자기 드는 생각인데
<autowiz> 물론 이런 저런 힘든점이 많이 있을걸로 알지만.
<autowiz> 오프라인 모임을 할때 짝수달은 좀 크게하고
<autowiz> 홀수 달은 좀 작은 규모로 하는건 어떨까 하는 생각이 갑자기 들었습니다.
<autowiz> LTS , no-LTS 처럼 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 점심 고민을 할 시간이 다가왔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 간만에 돈가스를 먹을까
<autowiz> 삼계탕을 먹을까 고민중입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 돈까스 느끼해요 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 전 아이폰 리퍼 하러 왔다가 가격에 놀라고
<Ferendevelop> 밥 먹을려니 돈 아까워서 헌혈하러 왔어요 (...)
<autowiz> 호오~
<autowiz> 헌혈 좋지
<autowiz> 리퍼? 수리?
<Ferendevelop> 넹
<Ferendevelop> 41만 9천원이길래 깔끔하게 케이스 빼고 쓰다가 심각해지면 교체할려고요
<autowiz> 비싸긴 많이 비싸구나 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 뭐가 많이 비싸요?
<autowiz> feren 군 아이폰5s 액정 부셔져서 수리(교체) 할려면 41.9만원 들어간다는군요
<lexlove> autowiz: 페북에 제가 오늘 공유한 글 보셨어요?
<lexlove> 아이폰 액정 깨졌을때.... 함 봐보세요. 맞는건지.....
<autowiz> 있다가 쳇방오면 알려줘야 겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 근데 맞는 이야기일까요???? 혹시나 해서 공유해놓긴 했는데.^^
<lexlove> autowiz: 토요일에 뵐 수 있는거죠?
<autowiz> 네 특별한 일 없는한 뵐 수 있을겁니다.
<autowiz> 몇시쯤 오실지는 정해지셨는지요?
<lexlove> 자가용으로 갈 예정이라서 아침 8시즈음 출발하려고 합니다. 대략 12시 30분 정도 도착할거 같아요.
<lexlove> 서울에서 얼마나 막히냐가 문제네요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 저희 점심먹어요.^^
<autowiz> 아이고 편도면 몰라도 하루에 왕복은 다리아프실텐데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 운전 해줄 사람이 있으면 몰라도 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 남편이랑 같이 갈거니까 번갈아서 운전해야죠.
<autowiz> 아 같이 오시는구나 ㅎㅎ 부럽습니다. 번갈아서 운전하기 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 주구장창 저만 운전 하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 근데 같이 움직이면 저에게 운전 안맡겨요. 영 불안한가봐요. 이번에는 번갈아서 운전하자고 협박하고 있어요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 음... 그럴 수 있다고 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 저희 어머니도 어지간해서는 저한테 운전 잘 안시키실려고 하더라구요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> iPhone 6S 리퍼 비용 419,000원이라던데요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어 네거 6s 였나?
<autowiz> 암튼 phone4yomall.com 여기는 좀 싸긴 한듯
<autowiz> 막장 사기는 아닌거 같으니 함 잘 봐봐봐
<Ferendevelop> 알아봐주셔서 감사하지만ㅠㅠ 사설에서 하면 공인 센터에서 무조건 거절한다더라고요ㅠ
<autowiz> 당근
<autowiz> 근데 앞으로 공인센터에 가서 리퍼받을 일이 없을거 같으니 하는말이쥐 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 알아보긴 했지만 좀 찝찝합니다ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 있을려나?
<autowiz> 보험을 들지 그랬어
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 어우 이번에 액정 깨 먹고 그런 생각 못 하겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 지금이라도 보험 들 수 없나?
<Ferendevelop> 넹 30일 지나면 가입 안된다라고요
<Ferendevelop> 차라리 리퍼 후에 보험 가입이라도 되면 바로 넘어가겠지만..
<autowiz> 가입하고 한달인가 유휴 기간 있지 않아? 한달 지났어?
<Ferendevelop> 넵..
<Ferendevelop> 3월 12일날 샀네요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 하긴 나도 보험 잘 안들긴 하는데
<Ferendevelop> 기계는 기계일뿐이다라는 생각으로 케이스 빼고 써야죠ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 리퍼 비율이 한국이 전세계적으로 압도적이라고 하니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 나도 아이폰 지금까지 쓰면서 리퍼 신청을 해본 적이 없는데...
<autowiz> 기계일뿐인걸 새로 살 여유가 없으니 지금 이렇게 몸도 마음도 고생이지 않수 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 맞습니다ㅋㅋ 깨고 한 두시간 멍하게 있다가
<Ferendevelop> 커서 아이폰 액정 이렇게 깨면 새 아이폰을 살 수 있을 정도의 갑부가 되기 위해 공부를 열심히 해야겠어!
<Ferendevelop> 이러고 있었습니다..
<Haz3> 41만원이면...
<Haz3> 새로... ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> G5 사셈.. ㅡ.ㅡ/
<Ferendevelop> 저 이틀 전에ㅠㅠ 아이폰 결제 했는걸요ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 이틀전이면..
<Haz3> 개통취소.. ㅡ.ㅡ/
<Ferendevelop> 사기는 저번 달에 샀는데.. 할부원금 완납을 이틀 전에 한겁니다ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 거다가 파손 상품이라 개통 취소도 안 됬을껄요..? ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 아이폰 6s 너무 커서 저한테는 불편하군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 5s가 딱 맞았는데..
<Haz3> 완납했으면..
<Haz3> 새폰 사시면.. =.=
<Haz3> 딱이군요.
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ안됩니다
<Ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 저도 가끔씩 불편하더라고요..
<Haz3> 폰 사고싶다.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 너무 비싸요.. ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 쌤썽 원산지에서 폰이 비싸다는 어이없는 일이...
<Haz3> 유부라... 최신폰은 다 비쌈.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 뭐... 눈앞에 널린게 폰이긴 한데..
<autowiz> 안드로이드 싼 휴대폰이 와장창 쏱아졌으면 좋겠습니다.
<Haz3> 넥서스...
<autowiz> 우분투 폰 정식출시도 좀 빨리 하고 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드 싼 휴대폰 마트 가면 많습니다 0원짜리도 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 아이폰은 감가상각 폭이 크지 않은데 안드로이드폰은 2년 지나면 거의 0원이라서 ...
<DarkCircle> 저가형이면 1년 반 지나도 0원.
<Haz3> 폰은 많은데... 쓸수가 없... ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 아 빨리 와퍼 먹으러가야지 -ㅅ- ..
<Ferendevelop> 오우 버거킹
<DarkCircle> 할인함 'ㅅ'/ 3처넌.
<Ferendevelop> ? 아까 버거킹 갔는데 그런 말 없던데요..?
<Haz3> 와퍼.. =.=
<Ferendevelop> 아맞다, 가만 보니 저 교환권 들고 갔었네요ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그런말 없는 곳이 있죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 햄버거는 역시 버거킹.. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> "제외매장" ...
<DarkCircle> 와퍼 3처넌임 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 끗.
<DarkCircle> 갑니다 쓩!
<DarkCircle> 두개먹으러감
<Ferendevelop> 아, 다시 버스 타고 갔다 와야 하나...
<Haz3> 흐음...
<Haz3> 걍 와퍼만인가보네.
<Haz3> 세트는 안될꺼잖아요...
<DarkCircle> 세트는 싸게 먹는 방법 있어요. 귀찮기는 하지만. 단품 가격으로. 연중무휴행사임
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 사주세요.
<Haz3> (이런 방법이요?)
<ircCloud^Seony> 버거킹 세일해요?
<DarkCircle> https://kor.tellburgerking.com 설문지 작성 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 넹 세일해요. 29일까진가 그래요
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 영수증이 없어서.
<DarkCircle> 아무거나 제일싼거 딱 하나 시킨 다음에 영수증 뽑아다 "다 좋아요" 찍고 대충 내고 ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 영수증이 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아메리카노 한잔 시켜도 예비쿠폰 나와요.
<autowiz> 시간나면 가서 하나 먹고 와야겠네요
<autowiz> 아... 얼마만에 버거킹인가 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 오 영수증 우편으로 보내드립니다
<Ferendevelop> 약 3시간 전에 받은 따끈따끈한 영수증이에요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 토요일날 버거킹 정모할까나 -ㅅ- ...
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 영수증 번호만 있으면 됨..
<Haz3> 주말엔 처가 가야... =.=
<Ferendevelop> 번호요?
<Ferendevelop> 안 보이는데요?
<Haz3> 설문에 넣는 번호 있는데..
<Ferendevelop> 아 찾았어요
<Ferendevelop> 필요하신 분 있으신가요?
<Haz3> kfc 치킨 먹고싶다.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 퇴근준비 해야지.
<Haz3> 휘릭~
<Ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: ST2 아직 쓰고 계시죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 쓰기야 하지
<ircCloud^Seony> ST2 말고 3
<ircCloud^Seony> 내 라이센스로 3에 적용이 가능해서 3 쓰고있어
<Ferendevelop> 3 괜찮은가요?
<GarlicChicken> ~(~_~)~?
<Ferendevelop> 2는 종료할 때 무조건 크래시 발생해서..
<GarlicChicken> 문득 로그를 보려고 했더니 ...
<GarlicChicken> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/kr '체'널 로그라고 되어 있네요 -ㅅ-
<GarlicChicken> '채'널 로그. ㅇㅇ
<Ferendevelop> GarlicChicken: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Ferendevelop> GarlicChicken: 여기서 로그 보실 수 있습니다.
<GarlicChicken> 그나저나 어제 ... WoL 질문하신 분 해결 다 되셨을라나 ...
<GarlicChicken> WoL이 아주 쉬워보이지만 꽤 귀찮고 골때리는 설정인데.. 잘 안쓰기도 하고 ㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> Tnx
<GarlicChicken> 와퍼 먹으러 갈 때 날씨가 ㅅㄷㅍ 하게 구렸는데 갑자기 맑아지네요
<GarlicChicken> 거참 허리아프게 ㅠㅠ
<ppcc_> hello i use hexchat for windows7 but no korean
<ggugi> 안녕하십니까 오랜만에 방문하였습니다.
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<head_irccloud> 안녕하새윻
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=31&b=bullpen2&id=4907175&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<Ferendevelop> 탱크로리 사다리로 덜덜 떨면서 타는 저에게 저건 그냥 자살행위네요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 탱크로리 나도 타봤는데
<autowiz> 생각보다 꽤 무섭더라고 ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 사다리 탈 때마다 덜덜 떨면서 올라갑니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 뭐 까이꺼 쫄지말고 당당하게 올라가야지 생각하고 올라갔는데
<autowiz> 올라가면서 부터 손에 힘 빡 들어가고 다리가 후들후들
<Ferendevelop> 맞습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 자칫하면 기름통에 빠질 수도 있고..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 전에 힙합 공연한다고 3~4미터 조명 탑 같은거 플랜카드 걸러 올라가는데도 온몸이 부들부들 ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 헐 상상도 하기 싫습니다.. ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 또새로운 하루가 되었습니다.
<autowiz> 피로도 , 체력 , 마나 등등이 초기화 되면 좋겠습니다만. 게임처럼 그렇게 되지는 않으니 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 벌써 심야 근무하는 날이네요
<matthewkim> 16.04 뜨면 바로 설치하려고 퇴근안하고 기다리고 있는데 언제 나올지 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 특별한 이유가 없으면 그렇게 까지  기다려가며 설치하실거 까지는 ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 이번에 넘 기대하고 있어서요 ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐 ㅠ 사실 특별한 이유는 없습니다
<Ferendevelop> 엥 출시되었는데요?
<autowiz> 2년만에 LTS 이긴한데
<Ferendevelop> 저 몇시간 전에 받아서 VM에 깔아야지 해놓곤 귀찮아서 아직 다운로드 폴더에 넣어놨는데
<Ferendevelop> 예전에 우분투 쓸 때는 새 버전 기다리며 깔곤 그랬는데 말이죠ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 혹시 그거 베타2 버전 아닐까요 ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 아니에요 암것도 안 붙어 있어요
<Ferendevelop> matthewkim: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<autowiz> 메타 링크는 다들 파이널 배타
<matthewkim> 파이널베타네용 ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 제가 잘못했습니다
<Ferendevelop> 아이고
<Ferendevelop> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ 아직 설치 안 해서 다행이네요
<autowiz> 업글을 해야 하나 좀더 기다리다가 해야하나 고민이네요
<autowiz> 빌드 서버라
<matthewkim> 데스크탑으로는 이미 파이널베타 쓰고 있지만 이상없었습니당 ㅎ
<autowiz> 일단 노트북부터 한번 올려봐야겠습니다.
<HolyKnight> http://news.danawa.com/view?boardSeq=61&listSeq=3161443
<matthewkim> 오 ㅋㅋㅋ 저를 위한 제품
<Ferendevelop> 저라면 빌드 서버는 한 1주일 정도 있다가 올릴랍니다
<autowiz> 진동 베개 나 진동 침대 정도가 좋을듯 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 제가 지각을 너무 자주 해서 사장님도 포기했어요 이제 뭐라 하지도 않으세요
<matthewkim> -_-; ㅋㅋ 딱 저를 위한 제품인거 같아요
<Ferendevelop> 전 너무 일찍 온다고 뭐라하시던뎅..
<autowiz> http://tvpot.daum.net/v/vb29dM8cPsfJV88c11HftPH
<autowiz> 이거 유투브는 못찾겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 꽤 전에 본거긴 한데 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://han41858.tistory.com/6
<HolyKnight> http://nanumfactory119.tistory.com/264
<matthewkim> 드디어 나왔습니다
<matthewkim> 우분투 16.04!
<autowiz> 토런트 걸었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몇시간이나 걸릴지 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 오오
<Ferendevelop> autowiz님 PC 자원을 뺐어 쓸 수 있는 기회인가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오오 다 받아졌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Freenode 팅긴건가요?
<DarkCircle> 흠... 팅겼다기보단 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 좀 막장인거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 스플릿인거 같은데
<DarkCircle> * ircCloud^Seony has quit (*.net *.split)
<DarkCircle> * Ferendevelop has quit (*.net *.split)
<DarkCircle> * JellyPo_ has quit (*.net *.split)
<Ferendevelop> 흠
<Ferendevelop> 종종 이러던데 말이죠
<joejoe> 안녕하세요? 반갑습니다. joejoe 입니다.
<autowiz> 부릉부릉
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-22
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 감기나 알러지 고생없이 잘 지내고 계시는지요? ^_^
<lexlove> autowiz: 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님~
<ircCloud^Seony> 벌써 22일이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국 온지 벌써 3주나 됐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일장춘몽 이라는 말이 있지요 ㅎㅎ ... 이게 아닌가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 4주 머무르기로 결정했을 때도 너무 길지않을까 했는데, 의외로 많이 바빴네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 벌써 그렇게 됐나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 장소를 못 정했는데 http://cafe.naver.com/ggmatzip/253280 여긴 어때요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 명환님이 정해주실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 워낙 이런저런 모임을 많이 하시니깐요...
<lexlove> 남도에서 올라가는데 남도한정식은 좀 그렇네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 우와 반찬 많이 나오네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 정 고민되시면 저번에 만났었던 곳으로 해도 저는 상관없다고 페북에 댓글 달았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 모임이 끝나고나서 건담베이스에 들릴 예정이에요. ^^;;
<lexlove> 서울에 가서 그냥 내려오기가 아쉽더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 역시 건덕이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 덕후라기엔 좀 부족해요.ㅎㅎ
<JellyPo> 우분투 16.04 로 do-release-upgrade 잘 되나요?
<JellyPo> 15.04에서 해야 하는데...
<samahui_PI> 점심 맛나게 드세요~~~
<samahui_PI> 라즈베리파이는 3가되서 정말 쓸만하네요
<samahui_PI> 점심 맛나게들드세요~
<samahui_PI> 드셨다면 오후에도 화이팅!!!
<lex_work> 어라?
<lex_work> 저 나갔나요???
<lex_work> 테스트
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 블루더스크님~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오즈님이랑 블덕님 렉스님 제외하고, 내일 모임 오시는 분?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 아.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 저 로그인하고 있었군요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 내일 갈 수 있습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 시간 장소 가르쳐주세요.
<lexlove> ipeter_x1_carbon: 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> funfunyoo: 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter_x1_carbon> lexlove: 안녕하세요?!
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 지금 인원수 확인하고 장소 예약할 거 같아요
<lexlove> 네.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter_x1_carbon: 내일 오시는 거죠?
<lexlove> 오늘 밤에 잠이 잘 안올거 같아요.ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 네. 내일 갈 수 있습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 시간과 장소를 부탁드립니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter_x1_carbon: funfunyoo님이 장소 정해주실 거에요.  시간은 대략 1시
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 네 알겠습니다.
<lexlove> 아시겠지만 저는 2인분입니다.^^;
<funfunyo_> 지금 페이스북으로 장소 섭외 추천 받고 있습니다 ^^
<funfunyo_> 강남역 근처에서 모이려고 생각 중이에요
<funfunyo_> 점심 식사 후 건담베이스로 출동~~~ ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 페이스북이요?
<funfunyo_> 제 지인들이 그쪽에 많아서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 설문조사 중이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyo_> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyo_> 보리밥 집 어떠십니까? ^^
<funfunyo_> http://bsnkorea.com/220675706868
<funfunyo_> 꽤 괜찮아 보이네요 :-)
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 저도 페이스북에서 볼 수 있나요?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 어디가면 볼 수 있나요?!
<funfunyo_> 그냥 제 계정 타임라인으로 물어봤다는 애기예요 ^^
<lexlove> 저는 좋습니다.^^
<funfunyo_> 별다른 의견 없으시면 보리밥 집으로 예약해 둘게요
<lexlove> 네~
<lexlove> 보리밥집에서 13시입니까?
<funfunyo_> 넵 방금 예약 완료하였습니다! :-)
<lexlove> 네. 마음이 한결 가볍습니다. 혹시 늦을까봐서요.ㅎ
<funfunyo_> http://map.naver.com/?dlevel=12&pinType=site&pinId=11710578&x=127.0252161&y=37.4983080&enc=b64
<lexlove> 전 이제 퇴근합니다.^^
<funfunyo_> 낼 뵈어요 :)
<lexlove> 내일 뵈요.^^
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 출근? 완료 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 내일 한번더 뵐 수 있겠네요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 내일 오시나요 오즈님
<autowiz> 가야지요 렉스님 서니님 뵈러 가야지요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> =)
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 좋은 금요일 저녁 되십시오
<ferendevelop> 부럽습니다ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 저도 수도권에 거주하면 가는건데 말이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 저번에 말씀도 제대로 못 나눴는데 말이죠ㅠ
<autowiz> 아쉽지만 또 기회가 있겠지 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 네ㅎㅎ 그 때를 기약해야죠
<samahui_PI>  ㅜㅜ  저대전갔다오니 모임이 끝났어요ㅜㅜ
<ferendevelop> 모임요?
<samahui_PI>  서원님
<samahui_PI> ㅜㅜ
<ferendevelop> 아ㅜㅜ
<ferendevelop> 아쉽네요ㅜㅜ
<samahui_PI>  입력기  고장 ㅜㅜ   잠시 후 다시 옵죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_PI> 입력기가 멋대로군요
<ferendevelop> 저는 마우스가 지 멋대로입니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_PI>  제트랙볼 고장났어요ㅜㅜ
<commania> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<samahui_PI> 한글 입력기 뭐가 문제인가 했더니 제가 문제군요
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ 무슨 문제였나요?
<samahui_PI> 제 손가락 문제요
<samahui_PI> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_PI> 볼링치다 다쳐서 엄지 감각이 없어요
<ferendevelop> 어이고 손은 괜찮으신가요
<samahui_PI> 스페이스바를 누르고 있군요
<samahui_PI> 부었죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PI> 뼈나 그밖에는 이상이 없는데 엄지가 부어올라서 감각이 없네요
<samahui_PI> 그나저나 확실히 라즈베리파이3에 와서야 정말 일반적인 작업에 쓸만하네요
<ferendevelop> 어느정도인가요?
<samahui_PI> 메모리 작은것만 빼면 확실히 좋아졌어요. 간단한 인터넷 서핑에는 지장이 없네요
<ferendevelop> 안 그래도 살짝 관심이 가긴 한데..
<ferendevelop> 우분투 깔고 NAS로 굴리기엔 괜찮을까요?
<samahui_PI> 2까지는 참고 하면 할 정도 였다면 이제 그냥 편안하게 브라이징이 가능하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PI> 네 괜찮을거 같습니다
<samahui_PI> 다만 nas로 쓰자면 저장용량 확보가 좀 힘들지 않을까 싶어요
<ferendevelop> 하드디스크 여러개 달 수 있다고 들었는데 아닌가요/
<samahui_PI> 달수야 있죠
<samahui_PI> 그렇게 여러게 달고 전원 따로 다 공급하려면 그냥 나스 사서 쓰는게 났지 않을까 하는 생각입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PI> 전 그냥 데탑이나 노트북 안켜고 간단하게 웹브라이징하고 영화보는 정도로 딱이다 싶어요
<samahui_PI> 가끔 python 작업이나 좀 하고요
<samahui_PI> 지금도 채팅하면서 웹브라우져 돌리는데 잘돌아가서 이쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 좀 이뻐해 주세요~ ㅎㅎ (굽신굽신)
<samahui_PI> 이쁘셔요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아이고 감사합니다...
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ   ㅠㅠ   근데 기분이 왜이렇지요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_PI> 아직 메모리가 적으니 프로그램 실행할때 딜래이는 좀 있군요
<autowiz> 라즈 3는 메모리 얼마로 나오나요?
<autowiz> 전기는 확실히 적게 쓰긴 하지요?
<samahui_PI> 그거 이외에는 정말 넷북정도 사용감 이상입니다
<samahui_PI> 핸드폰 충전기를 전력으로 씁니다
<samahui_PI> 메모리는
<autowiz> 그냥 건전기 가지고 UPS 만들 수 있어서 좋을듯 합니다.
<samahui_PI> 딱 1기가네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PI> 메모리 확장이 절실하네요
<autowiz> 아껴야 잘 살죠
<samahui_PI> 우분투 mate 돌려서 그냥 데탑 대용으로 간단하게 쓸만하네요
<samahui_PI> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PI> 가격이 착해요
<samahui_PI> 그래도 5만원대
<samahui_PI> 거기다 전작들보다 좋아진건 무선랜 내장이라는 부분입니다
<samahui_PI> 그러면서 2와 같은 하우징
<samahui_PI> 정말 괜찮게 나왔네요
<ferendevelop> samahui_PI: SD카드는 별매죠?
<samahui_PI> 네 전 2에 쓰던거 그대로 이식해줬습니다
<ferendevelop> 오, 괜히 끌리네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_PI> 끌리면 지르시는 겁니다
<ferendevelop> 안됩니다 ㅠㅠ 안그래도 이번 달 지출이 큰데 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_PI> 단돈 5만7처넌 입니다 마이크로sd는 쓰던거 쓰시고 전원은 핸드폰 충전기 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 핸드폰 충전기!
<ferendevelop> 하지만 전 아이폰이라 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_PI> 그렇다면 USB어뎁터 쓰셔도 됩니다. 전원들어오는 USB멀티 어뎁터 쓰니까 전원이 들어오네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ferendevelop> 아우 엄청 끌리네요
<ferendevelop> 어차피 목적은 git repo, nas 정도인데 라즈베리파이 정도면 괜찮을 것 같기두 하구ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 날이 바꼈습니다
<autowiz> 바뀐 날도, 새롭게 알차게
<ferendevelop> 맞습니다! ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그러니깐 언넝 다들 퇴근하셔요
<ferendevelop> bluedusk: 저는 오늘 8시 30분까지 심야 근무입니다!
<samahui_PI> 전 이제 퇴근 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PI> 즐거운 주말들 되세요~
<samahui_PI> 나중에 뵈요 ~
<ferendevelop> 들어가세요~
<autowiz> 오늘이 그날이군
<autowiz> 그러면 오늘 영화 하나 보는거야? ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 아니요ㅋㅋ 오늘은 잠깐 다른거 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 부릉부릉
<ferendevelop> 부릉부릉
<ferendevelop> 전 혼자서 심심해ㅠ 이러고 있는데 친구는 여자친구 자랑 하러 오네요
<ferendevelop> 날이 밝았습니다!!
<autowiz> 날이 밝았으니 눈을뜨고 일을 해야합니 ....
<ferendevelop> 전 슬슬 퇴근 준비를....
<autowiz> 아니 아니 일은 나중에 하고 , 편안한 주말 되십시요~
<ferendevelop> autowiz님두요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 음냐.. 종종가는 커피숍이 주말엔 10시 부터라 오픈 기다리는?중입니다
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-23
<razGon_i7> 오토님 커피숖이름이?
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 렉스님은 열심히 올라오는 중이시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 강남으로 고고씽 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아이고 죄송합니다. 커피숍 오픈 기다리다가 푹 자버렸네요 이제 들어왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> ircCloud^Seony: 저는 오늘 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> ircCloud_autowiz: 어디서 잤? 아침 다방 문열기전 대기"글은 봤지만...ㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 종로 시그니쳐타워에 있는  홈스티드커피 입니다
<JasonJang> 멀리까지 갔. 다방에서 자도 되요? 다방 밖인듯하던데...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 길거리 벤치에서 잤습죠 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 으휴~ 레알?
<JasonJang> 으휴~ 왜케 살아요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 차에서 잤습니다
<JasonJang> 청춘이시다
<JasonJang> 그럼 글치.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 이 건물 상점 이용하면 주말에 하루종일 주차공짜 거든요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오즈님 지금 강남이에요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 종로에서 강남 갈려는 중입니다
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저는 금방 얼굴만 뵙고 와야할득 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 시내에 마라톤 있어서 교통통제하는 구간이 있다네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 흐으음 마라톤 이름이 뭘까요? ㅠㅠ 검색 해봐야겠네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 건설인 마라톤. 상암월드컵경기장에서 가양대교 북단 근처까지인데
<ircCloud_autowiz> 코스 대부분은 차도는 아닌거 같구요. 월드컵 경기장 근처랑 자유로에서 월드컵 경기장 쪽으로 들어가는 길은 차단일거 같습니다
<head_cafe> 오즈님~
<ircCloud_autowiz> http://www.cnewsmarathon.com/course/index01.php
<ircCloud_autowiz> 넵
<head_cafe> 주말에 강남 공짜로 주차 가능한곳이 이써욤?
<head_cafe> 있어요~
<head_cafe> ?
<head_cafe> 눈팅하다가 좋은정보를 본거 같아서 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아 지금은 종로입니다. 강남도 한번 찾아볼까 싶긴하네요
<head_cafe> 아 종로에도 커피같은거사먹으면 하루종일 공짜 이런곳 있긴한데 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 종로 시그니쳐 타워는 커피값 4~5천원 나가긴해도 주차요금보다는 싼거라서 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 아하 시그니쳐 타워구나 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 주말에 종로 갈까... ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 전 지하철 타고가니 모임에는 제 시간에 도착할 것 같네요
<ferendevelop> 오우 즐거운 시간 되시길 바랍니다ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 전 이제 집에 들어갑니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 퇴근하는구나
<ferendevelop> 8시 30분에 마치긴 했는데ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 집 가기 심심해서 시내에 백화점 놀러 왔다가 이제 갑니다ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 가게 앞에 도착했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 한 10분 늦을 거 같습니다.  지하철로 가는데 생각보다 오래 걸리네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 방금 명환님 전화 받고, 불참 말씀드림
<HolyKnight> http://www.ddanzi.com/index.php?mid=free&page=3&document_srl=92128047
<ircCloud_autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 실패 사례집을 책으로내면 폭망한다는걸 직접 보여주신 업체가 있었군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오늘 즐거웠습니다
<bluedusk> 다들 조심히 들어가셔요
<HolyKnight> http://www.wolfpack.pe.kr/i/entry/932
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/254991
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<funfunyo_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 사무실 복귀
<autowiz> lex 님은 잘 내려가셨는지요 ?
<funfunyo_> 강남역에서 헤어져서... 아마 용산 들르셨다 잘 내려가셨을 듯...
<autowiz> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 오늘은 좀 살짝 우울하네요
<ipeter> ?!
<ipeter> 오즈님 그렇게 그냥 가버리시니까 우울하시죠.
<autowiz> ㅋㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 유명환님은 저보고 왜케 밝다고 말씀하시는지...
<ipeter> 사실 제 여자친구도 항상 하는 말이
<ipeter> 자기 양다리 걸치는것 같다고 그렇게 이야기 하곤 했는데 말이죠.
<autowiz> 까하하하
<ipeter> 채팅이나 카톡할때는 말이 그렇게 많은데, 실제로 만났을때는 아무말 없다고
<ipeter> 두남자 만나는것 같다고 좋아했었는데...
<ipeter> 이제는 떠나간 그녀.
<funfunyo_> 밝은 것과 양다리...는 좀 다른.... ;;;;;;;;;;; 쿨럭
<autowiz> 자기 양다리 라는게 피터님이 양다리 걸치는거 같다는 말이 아니었군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그맘큼 온/오프 느낌이 다르다는 거겠지요
<autowiz> 온/오프 느낌이 다른건 우리 펀펀 님이 지존이시지 말입니다.
<autowiz> 페북에서는 잘 생기셨는데 , 오프에서는 더 잘 생기셨지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<funfunyo_> 오즈... 많이 힘드니? 왜 그래?
<funfunyo_> ㅠ.ㅠ
<autowiz> 우울증 와도 이상하지 않을정도 ㅋㅋㅋ   뭐 괜찮습니다. 저 나름 튼튼해서
<funfunyo_> 이따 일 하고... 저녁 좀 늦게.. 연락햐
<autowiz> 몇시쯤이요? (반짝반짝)
<autowiz> 9시? 10시?
<ipeter> 네. 온라인과 오프라인의 차이가 극과 극인편입니다.
<autowiz> 11시? 12시? 01시? 02시?  는 너무 갔군요 ㅎㅎ  형도 좀 쉬셔야지요 무리 하시면 안됩니다.
<funfunyo_> 9시 즈음...
<ipeter> 오즈님
<ipeter> 소개팅 시켜주세요.
<autowiz> 네 알겠습니다.
<funfunyo_> 사실.. 다른 분들은 다 알고 있는 사람들이었는데 아이피터 님은 첨 뵈서 제가 좀 주접을 떨었어요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<ipeter> 푸학
<funfunyo_> 너그러이 양해해 주시길...
<funfunyo_> ㅠ.ㅠ
<autowiz> 피터 : 소개팅? 남자도 괜찮아?
<ipeter> 오즈님 그렇게 천연덕스럽게 대답하시면 제가 '너무 안믿잖아요'
<ipeter> 좀 뜸좀 들이시다가 말씀하시거나.
<ipeter> 말돌리시면 될것을...
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ipeter> 남자는 필요없고
<autowiz> 저 네 알겠습니다는 펀펀형님한테 한말인데요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 아재 소개시켜주세요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아재는 저 주위에 저밖에 없...
<autowiz> 혹시 퍼터님 저 한테 관심있으세요?
<ipeter> funfunyo_: 주접은요. 어색해질 수 있는 분위기 말 걸어주셔서 되게 감사했습니다.
<ipeter> autowiz: funfunyo_ 님과 즐거운시간 되십시오-
<ipeter> 세상아재는 다 감당할 수 있을것 같은데, 오즈님은 힘들것 같아요.
<ipeter> 차라리 학교 학생들을 건들여보겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아이고 밤중에 feren 쿼리왔었는데 이제 봤네요
<ipeter> 오즈님 또 일하세요?
<ipeter> 좀 쉬어가며 일하세요.
<autowiz> 당연하지요
<ipeter> 휴.
<autowiz> 저는 뼈가 부서지고 피가 타들어갈때까지 일을 해야할 운명입니다.
<autowiz> 새하얗게 태우고 나면 천사님이 구하러 마중오시겠지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<funfunyo_> 앗! 아이피터 님도... 페북을 하셨......... ;;;;;;
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 저도 페북합니다..!
<ipeter> 오즈님처럼 페북에 무관심하지는 않아요.
<ipeter> =)
<funfunyo_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아놔 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 디버깅하다가 뭐 찾아볼거 있어서 브라우저 여는데
<autowiz> 마침 챚창봤더니 패북 얘기 하고 계셨는데.
<autowiz> 반사적으로 브라우저에 facebook 을 치고 있는 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 히어로님 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 어어
<ipeter> 피체로님.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> funfunyo_: 이제 자주 들어오실것 같아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<funfunyo_> 자주 들어오게 될 것 같은 느낌적인 느낌입니다
<ipeter> 집에는 잘 들어가셨나요?
<ipeter> 저도 일보고 6시쯤 도착했습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ipeter> 홀나님 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 혹시 야구 보시는분 계신가요
<autowiz> 잠깐 봤었죠
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<HolyKnight> 본녀는 잘 안봐유
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 본녀 주식보유 현황임미다.
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/sK6bKzaz/Screenshot_2016-04-22-18-19-01-1.png
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Q5vbtx0z/Screenshot_2016-04-23-13-55-24-1.png
<autowiz> feren 군 하이~~
<autowiz> 내가 오늘 00시에 온 쿼리는 이제야 봤네 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 아하, 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 혼자 어찌어찌 해결 한 것 같습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 다행이네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아직 컴파일은 안 해서 안심하긴 이른 것 같습니다ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<ferendevelop> 어휴 오늘 미세먼지 진짜 장난 아니네요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안녕하세요?
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요 :-)
<autowiz> 보로롱 보로롱
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 헐
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 이시간에 계시는군요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 오즈님은 또 일을 하고 계신건가요.
<autowiz> 사무실 복귀~
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 엄청나십니다.
<matthewkim> 저는 이만 나가보겠습니다. (__)
<razGon_i7> razGon_BulGUksa
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_BulGUksa> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_BulGUksa> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_BulGUksa> 굳모닝.
<ferendevelop> razGon_BulGUksa: 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_BulGUksa> 잇츠 불국사.ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 출근합니다ㅋㅋ
<razGon_BulGUksa> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_BulGUksa> 퇴근이 아니라?
<ferendevelop> 저랑 한시간 거리이군요
<ferendevelop> 넵ㅋㅋ 출근입니다
<ferendevelop> 오전/오후 시간대에 일하는 형이 몸이 많이 안 좋다길래 제가 한달 정도 서로 시간대 교체하자 했습니다.
<razGon_BulGUksa> 그렇구나.ㅋ
<razGon_BulGUksa> 나는 모닝커피에 .
<razGon_BulGUksa> 모닝 토스트
<razGon_BulGUksa> 머핀하고 먹고 있ㄷ
<razGon_BulGUksa> 대각선 맞은 편에 이쁜아가씨 있는데 좋다...조아...
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 주유소에는 왜 예쁜 분이 없을까요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-24
<autowiz> 라즈곤님
<autowiz> 제 고향 동내에 가셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ~ ㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<head_irccloud> 아침에 일어나신븐이 계시근여 ㅎ
<LinDol> 영어 인강하나 틀었습니다.ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 데굴데굴 냠냠냠
<autowiz> 오늘의 오전이었습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> https://www.codingame.com/start
<HolyKnight> http://www.slideshare.net/ddayinhwang9/ss-61262239
<HolyKnight> http://comic.naver.com/challenge/detail.nhn?titleId=669931&no=20
<autowiz> 출퇴근에대해 개인이 스스로 판단한다랄까 그런건 서니님 말씀이랑 같네요
<HolyKnight> 아~
<HolyKnight> http://platum.kr/archives/58527
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=4922449&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ferendevelop> 전 이제 집 갑니다호
<autowiz> 으아 감정노동자 정말 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 감정노동요?
<autowiz> 위에 링크봐봐봐
<ircCloud^Seony> 홀녀님이 걸어주신 만화 웃기네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 나도 저렇게 일하는데, 그걸 만화로 보니까 또 다른 느낌이군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 부럽네유
<funfuny__> 진규... 오랜만이네~~ ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 응답 없을 걸요 ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 그러네.. ㅠ.ㅠ
<autowiz> 들어오기는 하는데 거의 말은 없더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 불러주는 사람이 없어서 그럴듯...
<autowiz> 아아 그러면 열열히 불러줘야 겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 진규진규 진규 진규 진규 진규
<funfuny__> 글쿠나... 어제 인구 봐서 오랜만이라 그런 건데....
<funfuny__> 뭐 나중에 볼 기회 생기겠쥐
<ircCloud^Seony> 이름 말고 걍 닉 호출 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 아냐.. 뭐 그럴 것까지야 ^^;;;
<autowiz> jincreator_:  가 irc 인원수 모자릴까봐 들어오거나 , 아니면 혼자 조용히 로그 보고 있을 지도 모른다는 추론을 해봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator_> 헛 안녕하세요.
<jincreator_> 노트북 irc 클라이언트가 켤때마다 자동로그인할 뿐입니다...
<funfuny__> ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕?
<jincreator_> 안녕하세요!
<funfuny__> 어제 인구 만나서 오랜만에 네 소식 들었어 ^^
<jincreator_> 뭐라 했나요? ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 회사 다닌다며? 이젠 직장인! ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 마지막으로 봤던 때가 대학생 때 울 회사에서 봤는데.. 직장인이라 그래서 살짝 놀랬어 :-)
<jincreator_> 어엿한 직장인이라 하기엔 아직 많이 부족하죠. ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 하는 일은 웹이야?
<jincreator_> 아뇨, 데이터 처리 쪽 해요.
<jincreator_> 웹은...저랑 안맞는 것 같아 개인적으로 조금 공부하다 때려치웠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 헐~~~ 울 진규..가 진짜 직장인 다 됐네. 때려친다는 과격(?)한 표현까지 하는 걸 보면 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator_> 음...과격한가요? ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 예전에 내가 알던 진규에 비하면 과격한게지 아암.. ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 데이터 처리면.. 변환 쪽인가? 요즘 유행하는 빅 데이터 같은 건 아닌거야?
<ircCloud^Seony> 역시 닉 호출하니 한방에 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator_> 요즘 유행하는 빅 데이터 같은 거죠, 뭐.
<jincreator_> 호출하면 알림 오니까요. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator_> 마침 자리에 있기도 했고요.
<funfuny__> 글쿤.. 나중에 필요하면 R 커뮤니티 대표(정우준) 소개시켜 줄게 :)
<funfuny__> 물론 이 녀석도 요즘 직장인 코스프레 한답시고 바쁜 척 졸라 하고 있지만...
<jincreator_> R은 안쓰고 있어서요...
<jincreator_> 말씀은 감사하지만 뵙게 되어도 할 말이 없을 것 같아요. ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 역시나.. 말 수 없는 건 비슷한건가? ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 여튼 잘 지내는 것 같아서 반가워서 인사했어 ^^
<funfuny__> 즐건 일욜 밤 보내고... 담에 기회되면 보자 ^^
<jincreator_> 음...그렇다기보단 제가 R을 안쓰니 공통주제가 없어서요.
<jincreator_> 온라인이긴 하나 오랫만에 뵙는 것 같네요.
<jincreator_> 써니님은...담에 기회 또 되겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 그러게 진짜 오랜만이네 ^^
<autowiz> 하와이 가서 뵈면 되지 ㅎㅎ  자연경관도 좋고 해외여행 겸 가서 얼굴도 뵈면 될듯 ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 써니는.. 내 생각에 4년에 한번씩 오지 않을까?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아마 5년 주기로요
<jincreator_> 두번 오실때마다 금수강산이 바뀌는군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 번만 와도 한국은 많이 바뀌더라구요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<voyomini> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<funfuny__> 안녕하세요 :)
<LinDol> :>
<ircCloud^Seony> 일요일 밤인데도 들어오시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<funfuny__> 작업 중.... 좀 이따 퇴근하려고...
<autowiz> 포프 TV 라는걸 보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 게임만드시는 분 개인방송인듯 합니다.
<HolyKnight> http://www.slideshare.net/ddayinhwang9/ss-61286734
<funfuny__> 전 이만 퇴근 ^^ 즐거운 밤 되세요 :)
<sungyo> 꾸벅..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-17
<autowiz> 준이 안녕~ ㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz, 안녕하세요~ 주말 잘 보내셨습니까~?
<autowiz> 뭐 고만고만 하지뭐 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz, 돌잔치 가서 폭식했더니... 지금까지도 더부룩하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 적당히 먹었어야지 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 저 잠시 재접좀 하겠습니다..
<jun_> 로그가 많이 쌓였는지 늘어지네요;;
<jun_> 아 이제좀 쓸만하네요
<jun_> autowiz, 엊그제 친구랑 내기를 했는데... 제가 생각해도 참.. 이상한 내기를 한거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어떤?
<jun_> 제가 지금 상태에서 10Kg 살빼고, 눈썹문신하고, 눈 옆에 있는 점빼면 그 시점에서 3개월안에 여자친구가 생길까에 관한 내기요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 근데 저는 그래도 안생긴다에 걸었어요;;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요. 비오는 아침입니다
<jun_> lexlove 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> jun_, 오랜만이에요.^^
<jun_> lexlove, 제가 요새 좀 뜸했죠;;;;
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 뜸했습니다. 새로운 직장에 적응하느라 바빴어요
<jun_> lexlove 아 이직하셨군요~
<lexlove> 3월 1일자로 새로운 직장에 다니고 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> PotatoGim, 안녕하세요~
<jun_> lexlove 와~ 적응은 잘 되시나요?
<lexlove> 한달여 남짓 고생했습니다. 음... 사서 하는 걱정을 좀 했어요.
<lexlove> 직원분들은 모두 잘 해주시는데 제가 완벽하고 싶은 마음에 걱정을 많이 했어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 이제 조금 괜찮아졌어요. 3~4달 지나면 완전히 좋아질거 같아요.^^
<autowiz> PotatoGim 안녕~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> autowiz, 오랜만이에요.^^
<autowiz> 네~ 렉스님 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몸은 좀 어떠세요? 전직장보다는 훨 수월 하신가요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 2주 이상 야근을 했어요.ㅠㅠ 월초계획보고 및 월말 결과보고 때문에 시간이 걸리더라구요.
<autowiz> 아이고 빡세시군요 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk>  jun_ 네 저 찾으셨나요?
<bluedusk> 바쁜척 하시는 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 나빠요
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 진짜 바쁘셔요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 후
<drake_kr> 뭔가 또 끊겼는갑네
<bluedusk> 응? drake_kr   님 안냥하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 존잘로님이시군
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 배고파
<jason_KR> ircCloud^Seony: 계심?
<ircCloud^Seony> 넵 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> drake_kr: 우분투 번역팀 팀장이 바뀌었었나봐요? 난 몰랐었으
<jason_KR> ircCloud^Seony 우분투 번역팀 팀장이 바뀌었었나봐요? 난 몰랐었으
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 처음 알았어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 적어도 여기서 얘기된 건 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 예~ 감사 ^^ (불요불급한 것 였는데....호출을 해서 미안요)
<autowiz> 아차
<drake_kr> 음
<autowiz> 어기여차
<ircCloud^Seony> @jason KR: 별말씀을요
<drake_kr> 꼰대가 되기 싫은데 자꾸 꼰대를 만드네요..
<drake_kr> 오퍼레이터 챗방을 슬랙으로 쓰고 있더라구요. 별로 뭐라 하진 않는데 좀 아니다싶기도 하고..
<drake_kr> 물론 저도 전에 카톡 단톡방을 쓰긴 했지만.. 웬만한건 다 포럼에 있었어요.. 진규가 극딜할때도 포럼 공지로 응대했었고..
<drake_kr> 누군가 정보독점을 하고 있다는 얘긴데.. 좀 알아볼게요
<ircCloud^Seony> 슬랙이 더 편하고 좋은거야 알고있는데, 캐노니컬에서 지정한 공식 대화방을 두고 자기들끼리만의 채팅방을 만들면 걍 우분투 공식포럼이 아닌 별도의 모임을 만들겠다는 의미 밖에 안되기 때문에, 이건 막아야할 거 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭔 비선실세 조직하는 것도 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아니 사실 그렇게 되면 비선실세 조직해서 운영하는거랑 무엇이 다른거에요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<bluedusk> 슬랙이 더 편하고 좋으면 공식적으로 캐노니컬에 요청해서 공식대화채널을 그리 옮기고 공지를 하던가요
<jason_KR> blue dusk:  제가 내용이나 진위는 모르지만, Blue dusk & Seo ny 두분이 같은 말씀하시는 중.
<bluedusk> 아흠 다이어트 한다고 하는데 100kg 미만으로 쉽게 안떨어지네요
<bluedusk> jason_KR:  근데 제가 이러자 저러자 할 처지가 아닌지라 뭐 알아서들 잘 하겠죠
<drake_kr> 일단 저도 카톡 단톡방에서 운영진 희의라던가 한적이 있긴 해요.
<bluedusk> drake_kr: DNS  강의는 언제해주실건가요? 저같은 컴맹이 목말라 기다리고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 실제로 비밀번호라던지, 장소협의 문제의 경우 공개되면 좀 힘든 경우도 있어서..
<drake_kr> 비공식채널을 두는건 그럴수 있다고 생각하지만.. 정보공개가 늦어요..
<drake_kr> Dns 스터디도 관련 정보 싹다 넘긴 상태인데 3달째 공지가 없어서 한번 지랄하긴 했어요
<bluedusk> 고생이 많으시군요
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 그럼에도 불구하고 2년마다 대표가 바뀌는 젊은 커뮤니티라는게 커서 좀 많이 힘들어도 지켜보고 있는 중이죠..
<bluedusk> 젋지는 않은듯.. 나이 많이 먹지 않았어요? 제기억으로만 따져도 08년도부터니깐.. 벌써...
<drake_kr> 구성원 나이가요
<bluedusk> 하긴.. 제가 좀 젋은 편이죠
<drake_kr> 역시 존잘러님
<bluedusk> 음핫핫 ..
<bluedusk> autowiz: 님 저기 drake_kr  님이 찾으시는데요?
<drake_kr> ?
<bluedusk> 존잘러님 찾으셔서 불러드린거에요
<autowiz> 17.04 정식출시된건가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 외국사는 어떤 친구 말로는 많이 좋아졌다는군요
<youngbin> 네 출시 되었습니다
<autowiz> 이제서야 다운받고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 무조건 최신것이 좋은거만은 아니지만서두 , 새로 나왔으면 일단 써봐야 알겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<Taehee_Jang> 안녕하세요, 제가 처음에 슬랙을 만든 이유를 설명해 드리겠습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 강의중인데도 불구하고 씁니다. 결론적으로는 제 잘못입니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 1. 처음에 단톡방 있었죠? -> 정보 보안 됐나요? 안됐죠. 덕분에 토즈 해킹당해서 다 예약 날아가고 서버 비밀번호 유출되고 그랬었습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 2. 그래서 텔레그램으로 옮겼습니다. 그런데 잘 안쓰셨고, 불편하다는 말이 있었어요.
<Taehee_Jang> 3. 그래서 슬랙으로 옮겼습니다. 공개되지 말아야 할 부분은 여기서 얘기하도록요.
<Taehee_Jang> 4. 그래도 최소한 정리해서 IRC, 포럼, 메일링 등등에는 뿌린거 같은데요. 이부분은 그래도 저보다 지금 운영진 분들이 더 노력 중이신거 같습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 5. IRC가 기본 채팅 채널이 되어야 하는것은 맞습니다. 요즘 분들은 카톡이나 바로 메신저 세대라 어렵긴 하지만 기본적인 내용은 거기서 다뤄야 하는건 맞죠.
<Taehee_Jang> 6. 제가 가장 말씀드리고 싶은건, 정보 독점이니 비선실세니 이런 말은 사실이 아닙니다. 아직 운영진 초기라서 그렇지 점차 개선되어 나갈 것입니다. 제가 알고 있는 운영진 분들은 최대한 소통을 하려는 프로세스와 자세를 취하려 노력중입니다. 불편하신 사항이나 건의사항, 문의 사항이 있으시면 메일링, IRC, 포럼 등의 공식 채널로 문
<Taehee_Jang> 의 주십시오.
<Taehee_Jang> 다시한번 IRC에 계신 분들께 전 대표로서 머리숙여 사죄드립니다.
<autowiz> 그렇다고 합니다. 점차 나아지겠지요 .
<bluedusk> 일단 전대표님께서 이야기 하신부분에 대해서
<bluedusk> 카톡이나 텔레그램이나 슬랙이나 현재 운영진이 편하다고 판단하고 커뮤니티 운영등에 도움이 된다고 생각하면 얼마든지 사용할 수 있다고 봅니다.
<bluedusk> 단 기존 공식 커뮤니티 채널이 아얄씨에서 슬랙이나 탤레그램등으로 변경하겠다는 공지를 하고 커뮤니티 사용자들과 협의후 이동한다는 전제하에요.
<bluedusk> 사실 제가 좀 이해가 안가는게 왜 자꾸 정보를 파편화 시키려고 하는건지가 이해가 안가요.
<bluedusk> 실제로 모든 정보는 한곳에 모아두고 그걸 복제해가서 사용하는건 무관하다고 봅니다. 예를 들면 위키같은 경우 수정할수 있는 마스터 사이트는 한곳이고 그걸 주기적으로 미러링해서 보여주는 사이트들을 만들어두는것처럼요
<bluedusk> 슬랙에도 IRC 인티그레이션 할 수 있는 플러그인이 있는것으로 알고 있습니다. 그런거 이용하면 슬랙채널과 아얄씨 채널간에 동기화도 불가능한건 아니라고 보구요. 예전에 hanirc와 freenode 간에 연동시켜주는 봇 만들어둔것처럼요
<bluedusk> 이런 의미에서 전 페이스북에서 사림들이 물어보고 대답해주는것 혹은 별도로 커뮤니티 활동이 이루어지는것에 대해서 반대하는 입장인데 반대로 Facebook에서 만들어지는 검색도 잘 안되는 정보들을 커뮤니티 포럼에 동기화 시킬 수 있다면 찬성할꺼에요. (근데 예전에
<bluedusk> 이런거 비슷한거 한다고 하지 않았나요?)
<bluedusk> 뭐 제가 커뮤니티 운영에 대해서 이래라 저래라 할 입장도 아니고 그럴 권한도 없지만 그냥 유저 입장에서 안타까워요. 지금상황이라면 사용자 입장에서 뭔가 찾거나 도움을 얻으려 하면  포럼 뿐만 아니라 페이스북도 기웃거려야 하고 아얄씨 뿐만 아니라 텔레그램이나
<bluedusk> 슬랙까지 참여해야 하는거잖아요
<Taehee_Jang> 네 말씀해 주신 사항 잘 전달하도록 하겠습니다.
<jason_KR> Tae hee_Jang: 반가워요~ ^^
<Taehee_Jang> jason_KR 네 오랜만입니다 재순님^^ 잘 지내고 계시죠?
<jason_KR> 무슨 사과인지 몰라도, 머리까지 숙여서 사과해야 할? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 옙, 잘 지냅니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 제가 맨날 눈팅만 하다보니 로그인만 하고있어서...
<Taehee_Jang> 그래도 다 보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Taehee_Jang> 음 뭐 지금 갑자기 생긴 문제가 아니니까요
<jason_KR> blue dusk님 말씀 마따나, 저도 정보 파편화'에는 반대해요. ^^ 그리고, 그리고...음 비선조직 운영 등등은 로그 잘 보면 알겠지만, 반 농담여요. ^^
<bluedusk> 흔히 오픈소스 하면서 정보는 공유 되어야 된다고 이야기 하는데 제 생각엔 정보가 파편화되고 찾기 힘들다면 그게 과연 공개되어 있는 정보인가 싶어요
<Taehee_Jang> 일단 서비스 되고 있는 것들을 말씀해 드리자면
<Taehee_Jang> 페이스북 그룹(SNS) / 페이지(회원분들의 각종 블로그나 위키 등을 소개 목적)
<Taehee_Jang> 포럼 / IRC / 메일링
<Taehee_Jang> 메인 사이트(어떤 서비스가 어디있는지조차 모르겠다는 분들이 많으셔서 모으고자 커버만 씌웠습니다. 정보는 파편화 되어있지 않습니다.)
<Taehee_Jang> 위키(이전 데이터가 제가 시작했을 당시 모두 깨져서 날아간 상태였으므로 일부 복구하고 새로 mediawiki로 만들었습니다.)
<Taehee_Jang> 구글+(제가 있을 당시 통폐합 해서 없애려고 했으나 반대하시는 분들이 많으셔서 그대로 두었습니다.)
<Taehee_Jang> Askubuntu KR(질문 답변만 모음. 페이스북 아카이브의 문제로 생김.)
<Taehee_Jang> 서베이(구글 폼같은 특정 서비스에 종속되는것이 싫다고 하셔서 로그인이 필요없도록 만들었습니다.)
<Taehee_Jang> Slack(주로 비공개 정보만 다루게 됩니다.)
<Taehee_Jang> 텔레그램(**아예 없어졌습니다.**)
<Taehee_Jang> 정도가 있습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 어느 부분에서 정보 파편화가 생기는거 같고 어떻게 개선하면 좋을지를 구체적으로 말씀해 주시면 피드백에 더 용이할것 같습니다.
<bluedusk> 말나온김에 이야기하면 페이스북에서 누가 문의하고 질문하고 팁올리는게 메인사이트에서도 찾아볼수 있나요?
<Taehee_Jang> 아뇨 그건 안됩니다. 아카이빙이 잘 안되기 때문에 그래서 링크만 걸고 따로 질문 답변만 받을 수 있는 공간을 만들었었습니다.
<autowiz> 저런건 다른 곳에서는 어떻게 처리할지 궁금하네요 ㅠㅠ
<Taehee_Jang> 처음엔 페북 자제를 하려고 했는데 계속 그쪽으로 너무 많은 분들이 올려주셔서 거기는 계속 냅두고 따로 만든 겁니다.
<bluedusk> 그걸 페이스북에서 질답올리는살마들도 아나요?
<bluedusk> 결국 그런게 정보의 파편화 아닌가요?
<Taehee_Jang> 네 질답은 따로 해달라고 누차 부탁을 드렸었습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 그런데 계속 거기에 올리시더군요.
<Taehee_Jang> 심지어 페북 질문 Top 136이라고 정리해서 올리기도 했습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 그럼 어떻게 하면 그걸 하나로 합칠 수 있을까요?
<Taehee_Jang> 저도 그걸 2년 넘게 고민했거든요.
<Taehee_Jang> 포럼 자체는 사람 유입이 계속 줄어드는걸 확인했거든요.
<autowiz> 그게 참 그냥 사용자한테 부탁하는 방법 아니면 API 를 만들어야 가능할듯 ㅠㅠ
<Taehee_Jang> 좋은 방안을 알려주시면 잘 전달하도록 하겠습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 전 이제 아쉽게도 결정 권한은 없어서요.
<bluedusk> autowiz: 그게 페이스북도 가두리 양식장이라서 페이스북 내부 정보를 밖으로 빼가는 api 같은거 제공 안하는걸로 알고 있어요
<Taehee_Jang> 그럼 페이스북을 없애면 해결이 될까요?
<Taehee_Jang> 그건 아니라고 생각을 했었어요
<Taehee_Jang> 이미 유입이 그쪽이 가장 많으시고 활발한 상태였어요.
<Taehee_Jang> 내부 정보를 외부로 빼는 api도 제공하지 않고, 질답을 제가 막을수도 없는 상황에서 그 질답들은 아카이빙이 안되기 때문에 그냥 건질 수 없는 정보였거든요.
<Taehee_Jang> 그래서 조금이라도 정보를 건져보고자 Askubuntu KR을 만들었던 목적이었습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 그냥 페이스북은 종합 우분투 관련 SNS로 냅두구요. 잡담을 하시든 질답을 하시든 편하게 놀다 가시라는 거였습니다.
<bluedusk> 그럼 그런 공지사항이 상단 고정게시물이나 어떤 형태로라도 페이스북 사용자들에게 지속적으로 공지된적이 있었나요?
<Taehee_Jang> 네
<bluedusk> 만약 중요한 내용이라고 판단했으면 지속적으로 공지가 되어야 하는거 아닌가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 굳이 잘 되고있는걸 없앨 필요는 없어보이구요, 이번 문제는 운영진이 회의하는 장소가 공식 포럼 채팅방이 아닌 사적인 공간에서 진행됐다는 것이 문제가 되는 거죠
<Taehee_Jang> 처음 2개월간 공지를 했었고, 지금도 우측 소개에 걸려있습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 그럼 각종 이벤트, 세미나 안내는 어떻게 해야 할까요?
<Taehee_Jang> 그냥 궁금해서 여쭤보는 겁니다.^^
<autowiz> 태희가 맨날 고생이 많구만 ㅜㅜ
<Taehee_Jang> 상단 공지는 딱 1개밖에 안되거든요.
<Taehee_Jang> 아니요 괜찮습니다. 제가 만든건데요.
<Taehee_Jang> 제가 한건데 최소한의 책임은 져야죠.
<Taehee_Jang> 지금도 페이스북 그룹을 들어오시면 바로 옆 DESCRIPTION에 있습니다. 참고하여 주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> DESCRIPTION
<Taehee_Jang> 페북 Q&A Top 148→ https://goo.gl/i5IKeQ
<Taehee_Jang> 질문답변→ http://ask.ubuntu-kr... See More
<bluedusk> 네 걸려있네요 씨몰 해서 보면 아얄씨랑 슬랙 페이지도 친절히 링크걸려있네요
<Taehee_Jang> 물론 만족하지 못하신 사항이 있으시고, 섭섭하신 부분도 있으시리라 예상됩니다. 그건 당연하다고 생각합니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 하지만 저는 이곳에도, 운영진 측에도 서로 소통하지 말자가 아니라 최대한 말씀 나누면서 하나씩 풀어가자고 말씀드리고 싶습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 다만 한가지 부탁드리고 싶은건, 농담이라 할지라도 저들도 지금 일과 커뮤니티의 많은 일을 같이 병행하고 있기 때문에 많은 스트레스를 받고 있습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 말씀하실때 물론 건의사항 불만사항 다 좋습니다만, 조금만 더 좋게 말씀해 주시면 감사할것 같습니다.
<autowiz> 우분투 그 자체의 의미를 되새기며 , 서로 이해하고 화합하는 우분투 커뮤니티가 되어보아요~
<Taehee_Jang> 네 동감입니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 혹시 페이스북 그룹에 올라오는글 중에 글타래 잠그는 기능이 있나요?
<bluedusk> 답글이 더이상 안달리게 하는 그런 기능
<Taehee_Jang> 없습니다...
<Taehee_Jang> phpbb하고 많이 다르죠
<autowiz> 없는거같네요
<Taehee_Jang> 그마저도 2008년 이후로 업데이트가 단 한번도 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<Taehee_Jang> 다행이 9년만의 업데이트를 진행했죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 쩝.; 페이스북 그룹 게시물중에 질문이나 팁글이 달리고 특정 댓글이 달리면 (eg 질문, 팁) 봇으로 긁어서 포럼에 포스트 하고 해당 페이스북 그룹 게시물에 포럼 링크를 달고 해당 게시물에 더이상 답글이 안달리도록 잠궈버리는 방법이 가장 현실적일거 같은데 페이스북
<bluedusk> 그룹 게시물에 댓글 안달리도록 하는 방법이 없다니
<autowiz> 너무 많은걸 바라면 벌받습니다.
<bluedusk> 뭐 어느 규모의 동호회나 커뮤니티을 운영하는 사람들은 고생이 많죠 신경쓸것도 많고
<bluedusk> 그닥 어려운거 아닌거 존잘로님도 알고 계시잖아요
<autowiz> 아니요 저는 잘 모르는데요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 그렇게 거짓말만 하면 벌 받습니다.
<autowiz> 고등학교때 컴퓨터 써클 하면서 한가지는 확실히 알았죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잘하면 거의본전 , 못하면 욕먹음 ㅠㅠ  저는 졸라 힘들더라구요
<Taehee_Jang> 지금 사족을 덧붙이자면, 그거 긁어오는 방법도 강구중인걸로 알고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 뭐 하긴 저도 아얄씨에서 눈팅만 하고 잡담만 하는 입장인데
<bluedusk> 오늘 이래저래 말만 많았던거 같네요
<Taehee_Jang> 아뇨 계속 피드백 주세요. 얼굴 안보고 사는 사이도 아닌데;;
<bluedusk>  아까 위에 슬랙 채널 관련해서 비선실세 이야기 했던건 사실이라면 진짜 기분 나쁘라고 한이야기 인데
<bluedusk> 제가 생각이 넘 짧게 막 이야기 했던거 같네요 기분 나쁘셨다면 사과드릴께요
<Taehee_Jang> 뭐 저야 이제 퇴물이지만... 지금 대표랑 부대표 분들이 보면 조금 거시기 할것 같기도 해서요 ㅠㅠ
<Taehee_Jang> 사려깊으시군요....
<autowiz> 일단 한대는 17.04 업글 끝~ 잠시 바람 쐬고 퇴근 하겠습니다~
<Taehee_Jang> 고생하셨습니다^^ 저도 퇴근!!
<bluedusk> 아 니 autowiz 이렇게 일찍 퇴근하실꺼면
<bluedusk> 고기는 언제 사주실껀가요?
<autowiz> 아허허허 17.04 가 아니라 16.10 으로 업글했네요 한번더 해야하나봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 고기는
<bluedusk> 고기는?
<autowiz> 소가 다 크면 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 아니 그러니깐 그게 언제인데요
<autowiz> 한 2~3년 안에는 가능하지 않을까 싶습니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> ... 그냥 사주기 싫다고 하세요
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ autowiz 님 실망이에요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 일롸~ 내 사주께, 배터지도록...
<bluedusk> jason_KR:  .... 그리고 때릴라고 하시는거죠?
<jason_KR> 절대 안팸, 걍 소화제만 들고 오삼. 여러분 와도 다 받아줌
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> jun_: 님 같이 가실래요?
<bluedusk> 저기 존잘로님은 버리고
<jun_> 오오오오오~
<jun_> 날짜만 맞는다면 바로 날라가죠~ ㅎ
<bluedusk> 오오오오오오오
<jun_> 근데 대부분 날짜가 맞을껍니다;;;;
<autowiz> 아니에요 절대로 사드리기 싫은게 아니랍니다.
<jason_KR> Feren^IRCCloud도 환승없이 버스 한번에 거리'니까, 내가 초대함.
<jason_KR> 환승없는 경로'니까, 내가 초대함.
<jason_KR> 오?! ghg_ 님 무척 오랜만! 2년 됐나요? ㅋ
<ghg_> 안녕하세요! irc가 익숙치않아서 잘 못들어온거같습니다.
<jason_KR> ^^
<ghg_> 벌써 2년이나 되었나요? 시간은 정말 빠릅니다.
<youngbin> 안녕하세요. 현 대표를 맡고 있는 한영빈 입니다. 먼저 운영진 임명 공지 없이 신규 l10n 관리자를 통해 번역팀 규정을 공지하여 혼란을 끼쳐드려 죄송합니다. 확정 후 바로 공지를 했어야 했는데, 아직까지도 공지를 하지 않았었네요. 신규 운영진 관련 상세 사항은 링크나
<youngbin> 메일링 또는 포럼 공지를 참고해주세요. 감사합니다. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ko/2017-April/001178.html
<PotatoGim> ;;
<jason_KR> young bin: 안녕하세요? 어깨가 무겁겠습니다.
<youngbin> 안녕하세요. 원래 대표 하는 것 자체가 어깨 무거워지는 일이죠. :)
<jason_KR> 딴지는 아니고요, ^^ l10n 전임 대표와 교감이 있었던 인사' 였어요?
<youngbin> 전임 l10n 담당자분과 친분이 있었다고 물으시는 건가요?
<PotatoGim> 인사 이동 과정에서의...
<PotatoGim> 전임 분과의 의사 협의 과정에 대한 것을 말씀하시는 듯...
<youngbin> l10n 쪽은 현임 담당자분이 전임 담당자분께 직접 예기 하셔서 인계 받으셨습니다.
<jason_KR> ^^
<jason_KR> 설마 교감이 없던 인사'였다면, 전임자께서 또 설마 발끈하실까봐. ㅋ   저만의 지난친 걱정이었군요.
<youngbin> 😃
<soyeomul^chrome> asdf
<soyeomul^chrome> 한글
<soyeomul^chrome> 된다
<soyeomul^chrome> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^chrome> 오늘
<soyeomul^chrome> 모짜리 끝나고나니 새 크롬북이 도착했다는 소식 듣고서
<soyeomul^chrome> 수령했습니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 미디어텍 MT8173
<soyeomul^chrome> 64비트 ARM
<soyeomul^chrome> 자랑하려고 접속했어요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 이곳 시골에선
<soyeomul^chrome> 바이러스 안걸리는 콤푸타 == 크롬북
<soyeomul^chrome> 입니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 고맙습니다 감사합니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 이만 자러 가요 내일도 모짜리!
<soyeomul^chrome> 꾸벅//
<ianychoi> (와 간만에 대화가 이렇게 길게....)
<PotatoGim> ...
<kim__> 우분투 ibus  한글입력기 설정되어 우측상단에 태극마크뜨고
<kim__> 변환키 누르면 영어 한글아이콘 변경되는데 입력은 영어만 되네요
<kim__> 또 한글전용인가 눌러서 입력하면 한글이입력되긴한데 변환키로는 한글입력이 안되는데 어떻게 하면좋을까요? 랩탑입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUeOqx3fIM4
<Work^Seony> 겁나 쇼킹하군요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-18
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 인제 정신좀 차리네요
<autowiz> 짐정리는 좀 하셨나요?
<razGon_JJ> 조금은 안정되었습니다.
<PotatoGim> iSCSI 타겟으로 tgt 혹은 LIO(tcmu)를 사용하시는 분이 혹시 계시나요? ㅎ
<autowiz> iSCSI 는 알겠는데 그뒤는 모르겠네 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 흑... qcow 이미지를 iSCSI 타겟으로 쓰려고 하는데 tgt에서는 구현이 안되어있네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> tcmu에서는 구현이 되있는데...
<autowiz> 역시 우리  감자 초고수는 저런 어려운것도 척척해내는군요 ~~ 부럽부럽
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜ 고수가 아니라서 구현 안할 수 있는 방법을 고민 중입니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 고수였다면 까짓거 내가 하지 할텐데...
<bluedusk> 그거 예전에 오픈스택쪽 Cinder volume 관련해서 문제 있었던걸 본거 같은 기억이 있는데
<bluedusk> 정확히 기억이 안나네요
<bluedusk> 근데 qcow이미지 자체를 iscsi로 던지는게 가능한거에요?
<PotatoGim> 네, LIO에서는 tcmu를 써서 backing store를 iSCSI 타겟으로 매핑하는 구현까지는 되어 있더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 근데 tgt는...ㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스에서 그래픽카드 3개 이상 설정해보신 분 계신가요
<jason_KR> "너"요~   ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 제가 내일 해보고 알려드리겠습니다
<jason_KR> ^^
<Xeros> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Xeros> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 음?
<Xeros> irc는 대화하기가 힘들더라구요 700명있는방을가도
<Xeros> 조용함
<Xeros> 저는 지금 칼리리눅스 공부중인데 곧 컴퓨터 한대 더 사서 우분투로
<Xeros> http://hackersko.kr
<Xeros> 여기 서버 호스팅하려구요
<ircCloud^Seony> irc가 좀 그렇죠... 대부분 닉 걸어놓고 잠수타다보니...
<bluedusk> 전 무한잠수를
<youngbin> 중국 IRC 잠깐 갔다왔는데. 중국 커뮤니티는 오프라인 활동이 최근에 거의 없나 보더군요.
<youngbin> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/04/18/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<soyeomul> ls
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 에서 유튜브 틀어놓고 우분투에서 대화방에서 글쓰는데..
<soyeomul> 유트브 송강호 목소리가 계속 들려오네요
<soyeomul> 국가란 국민이라 카네요 변호인
<soyeomul> 아 이제 자러갑니다 내일도 모짜리!
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세욬
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-19
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<bluedusk> 오 임수님이다
<douksini> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 뭔가 재미있고 감동적인 게임 하나 없을까요?
<youngbin> Half life?
<douksini> 전 요즘 뜻밖에 마인크래프트에 빠져서 헤어나오질 못해요. ㅠ_ㅜ
<douksini> 혹시 저처럼 초딩 게임이라고 무시하고 안하셨다면 정말 강추입니다.^^;
<bluedusk> 네 그럴까봐 안하고 있어요
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 재밌고 감동적인 겜 겁나 많은데요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오즈님이 콘솔이 없으시니 피씨로 하셔야할텐데, 그래픽카드가 게임할만한 사양이 되면 바로 추천해드리죠
<autowiz> 서니님 저에게 가르침을 주시옵소서~
<autowiz> 그래픽 화질을 낮추면 안되는거겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 2013년도에 나온 툼레이더 리부트 해보셨나요?
<autowiz> 레이싱 게임 몇개빼고는 최근엔 게임이라곤 안해봤습니다. ( 핸폰 게임 조금 한건 빼구요 ㅎㅎ )
<ircCloud^Seony> 나온지 꽤 되서 가격이 싸고 플레이타임도 너무 길지 않으니까, 일단 이것부터 해보시길 추천해드립니다.  겁나 쇼킹합니다.
<autowiz> 아 일단 그거부터 도전을 한번 해봐야겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 영화는 두번 세번씩 보고 재밌는 장면은 수십번씩 돌려보는데, 유일하게 게임은 절대 2번 안하거든요.  근데 툼레이더 리부트는 4번이나 했어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임은 아무리 해보려고 해도 2번은 못하겠더라구요.  그럼에도 이건 4번이나 했어요.
<autowiz> 엄청나게 재미 있으셨나보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 재미도 재미지만, 일단 연출이 정말 끝내줍니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 나온지 꽤 되서 정말 싸게 구매할 수 있어요.
<autowiz> 네~ 그래픽카드를 좀 알아봐야겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 달러 기준 $19네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래픽카드는 GTX 480 이상
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니면 라데온 HD 5870 이상
<ircCloud^Seony> 해외 결제하는데 부담 없으시면 G2A에서는 $5 밖에 안합니다.
<autowiz> 싸군요 한번 고려해보야겠습니다 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 고려가 아니라 무조건 해봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 죽기 전에 꼭 맛봐야하는 음식이 있듯, 저는 게임도 그런 재미를 꼭 느껴봐야한다고 생각하거든요
<autowiz> 아 이말을 들으니 또 솔깃하네요 하하
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 미국에서 살면서 깨닫게 된 게 하나 있는데요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 한국에서 살 때는, 한국사람이 한국음식 먹어야지 하는 그런게 좀 있었거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 김치 무조건 있어야하고, 국이나 찌개 무조건 있어야하고 그런 식이었는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기 살면서 난생 처음으로 맛보는 음식들을 먹게되면서, 세상에 이런 음식을 왜 이제서야 먹게되나 하고 생각하게 됐거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면서, 냉장고를 부탁해 라는 방송을 보면서 한국음식 아니면 입에도 안대려는 사람들 보고, 굉장히 안타깝다는 생각을 하게됐어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐, 그런 식으로 생각해봤을 때 게임도 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 게임을 좀 많이 하는 편이긴 하지만, 어떤 게임 같은 경우는 엔딩 보고나서 너무 충격 내지는 감동 받아서 한 1주일 동안 후유증이 있을 때도 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이런 재미를 제 와이프도 좀 느껴봤으면 하는데, 제 와이프는 집어치우라네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저위에 충격이라는게 좋은충격이신거지요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 둘다죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 생각해보니 게임하면서 나쁜 충격을 받을 일은 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 얼마 전에 바이오쇼크 인피니트 했었는데, 막판에 엔딩 반전 보고 얼마나 충격받았는지 한 5분은 그 자리에서 입벌리고 멍 때리고 있었죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ  그렇지요 나쁜쪽은 그냥 허탈하다던가 해서 .. 이게뭐야~!!! 하는 정도
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼, 진짜 게임하면서 제 인생에서 절대 잊을 수 없는 게임들이 몇 개 있는데, 그것들의 재미는 그걸 해봐야 알 수 있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 예전에 제가 "라스트 오브 어스"라는 게임의 영상 초반 30분만 보시라고 전에 링크 올린 적 있었는데 보신적 있으신가 모르겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그것도 초반 30분이 겁나 충격적인데....
<autowiz> 네 정확히는 기억안나는데 봤던거같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 툼레이더가 2013년도에 나온게 있고 작년에 나온게 있는데요, 일단 2013년도에 나온 거부터 해보세요.  나온지 좀 되서 그래픽카드 사양을 적게 타거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 정말 잘만든 게임이라 아마 재밌게 하실 겁니다.
<autowiz> 완전 빠져들거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 구입하실 때 알려주세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네~ 조만간에 구입해야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 스팀 을 하세요
<bluedusk> 겜 하고 싶으시면
<ircCloud^Seony> bluedusk: 스팀 알려드린 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 콘솔 독점겜이 많진 않으니...
<bluedusk> 아항
<bluedusk> 저 스팀겜이 300개에 육박해요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 저만큼 게임 많이 하시는군요.  근데 왜 겜얘기 안하시죠?
<douksini> g2a가 뭐죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> douksini: https://namu.wiki/w/G2A
<douksini> 아 https://www.g2a.com/ 이가 보군요.
<bluedusk> 같이 겜해주는사람이 없어서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 피씨로는 겜을 잘 안해서... ㅎㅎ
<douksini> 전 오버워치 한참하다 요즘 우분투 깔고 마인크래프트 해볼려고 도전중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 키보드 마우스로 겜하는 것도 별로 안좋아하고...
<douksini> 오늘 스타크래프트 1 탄이 무료로 풀렸다는데, ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 무료로 풀렸는데 아직 리마스터 된 게 아니라서 그래픽은 많이 안좋습니다
<douksini> g2a라는거 배워갑니다. 감사합니다. :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 별말씀을요
<douksini> 하고 싶었던거 찾아봐야겠네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 g2a에서 세번 사봤는데, 다 이상 없었습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 신작 게임은 물론 거기서 구매할 필요는 없구요, 오래 지난 게임들은 헐값에 살 수 있어서 좋아요
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 스팀에서 세일할때..
<bluedusk> 요즘엔 호라이즌 하고 있긴 해요
<bluedusk> 엠에스에서 만든 레이싱겜
<ircCloud^Seony> 호라이즌 3 정말 잘만들었죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> MS가 만들었다기보단, MS의 독점 계약을 맺은 턴텐이라는 곳에서 만듭니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 퍼스트 파티라서 MS가 서포트를 빵빵하게 해주죠...
<imsu> 즐퇴들 하소서~~ 정신이 없구만유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 중국이 북한보고 도발하지 말라고 계속 엄중 경고하고 있다는 뉴스기사가 뜨는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 문득 이런 생각이 드네요.  만약 중국이 어느 날 갑자기 기습타격해서 김정은 사살하고 평양 먹어버리면...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 어떻게 되는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 국제적으로야 겁나 비난 받겠지만, 비난받는 건 제조업 깡패국가로서 좀 감수한다고 치면 울나라가 중국이랑 전면전을 벌어야하나...
<jason_KR> ircCloud^ Seony:
<jason_KR> 왜 아직 아니 주무시?
<jason_KR> 먹어 버리면? ----> 일단, 한국 법논리로서는 '성공한 쿠테타'는 평가(처벌)할 수 없다. 끝.
<jason_KR> 먹어 버리면? ----> 일단, 한국 법논리로서는 '성공한 쿠테타'는 "평가(처벌)할 수 없다". 끝.
<jason_KR> 먹어 버리면? ----> (뭘 더) 할 수 없다. 끝.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> jason KR, 안녕하세요.  ㅎㅎ 제 말은 울나라가 기습타격을 성공했을 경우가 아니구요, 중국이 갑자기 느닷없이 기습타격을 했을 경우에요...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-20
<jason_KR> 예, 저도 같은 말씀으로 이해했어요. 제 생각은 "별 일 없이 끝날 것이다" 라는...
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 음 이상하게 지난 주 토요일때.. 형님 레코딩만 없네요 왜 레코딩이 안 되었지 ㅜㅠ
<Dry8r3aD> 죄송합니다 제 불찰입니다..ㅠㅠ
<ianychoi> 아 Dry8r3aD 닉 네임 쓰시는 분이 촬영자군요 ㅋㅋ
<Dry8r3aD> 넵넵 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ IRC에서는 처음뵙네요
<ianychoi> 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 별로 레코딩할만한 퀄리티도 아니었...
<drake_kr> Uncharted, tomb raider, call of duty, bioshock
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> Hello world
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 라스트오브어스 누가 좀 깨줬음 좋겠다
<drake_kr> Easy인데 아직도 33프로..
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게임을 자주 안하셔서 그런듯 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 저도 처음엔 쉬움으로했는데, 요즘은 무조건 어려움으로 시작합니다...
<drake_kr> 게임방송 하세요?
<drake_kr> 요즘은 할 게임도 너무나 많아서..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨
<drake_kr> 그란투리스모6도 좀 해야 되는데
<drake_kr> 헤일로는 웬지 pc판이..
<Work^Seony> 헤일로도 피씨판이 있나요?
<drake_kr> Pc판이 하나인가 있긴 하드라고요
<drake_kr> 엨밬은 플스 갓오브워처럼 예전 작품 리마스터링해서 패키지로 올라오는 식으로는 안되나..
<Work^Seony> 헤일로는 리마스터해서 나왔잖아요.  헤일로 마스터치프 콜렉션
<drake_kr> 웬지 넘버링이 붙은 영화나 게임은 첫편부터 해야 한다는 강박이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 1편부터 4편까지 전부 다 리마스터해서 하나로 합쳤죠
<Work^Seony> 지금은 출시된지 좀 되서 가격도 엄청 싸서 완전 혜자스러운 겜입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저한테 헤일로는 FPS가 왜 재밌는지 알게해준 겜이죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 사실 미국성향 게임이라고들 하드라고요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 아무래도 엑박이라는 플랫폼 자체를 성공시켜준 장본인이니깐요.  근데 울나라에서는 헤일로가 한국 성우로 음성까지 완벽하게 되어있어서 한국겜 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 코타나 성우가 좀 오버해서 그렇지...
<drake_kr> 흐익
<Work^Seony> 그동안 운동한게 좀 효과가 있었나 확인차 턱걸이 해봤는데, 손등을 바라보는 자세로 해서 한 4개까진 하겠더라구요.  보람이 있었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아~ 저도 다음달부터는 헬스도 다시 다니고 그럴 계획입니다 .  정말 운동안하다가는 조기사망 할거같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 제가 집에서 운동한답시고 깔짝대면서 느낀게, 덤벨이니 뭐니 하는거 암만 들어봐야, 맨몸운동보다 힘든건 없더라구요
<Work^Seony> 팔굽혀펴기, 턱걸이가 제일 힘들어요
<Work^Seony> 플랭크 자세는 꾸준히 하니까 좀 숙달은 되는데, 시간 늘리는건 참 어렵더군요
<Work^Seony> 플랭크 자세는 진짜 나이 먹고 허리 굽는거 예방하려고 하는데 겁나 힘들어요
<bluedusk> 플랭크 자세 초보는 15초 하라고 해서
<bluedusk> 15초 버텨보려고 하는데
<bluedusk> 1분 버티는것도 힘드네요..
<Work^Seony> 저는 첨에 2분 하는 것도 힘들었는데 지금은 6분 합니다.
<bluedusk> 거기다가 자세도 바른자세인지 모르겠고
<bluedusk> 그게 자세 잘못되면 어깨에 무리 간다는데
<Work^Seony> 음 그건요, 허리를 너무 심하게 밑으로 내리지만 않으면 되요
<Work^Seony> 의사들이, 운동을 단 하나만 해야한다면 무조건 해야하는 운동이 바로 플랭크라고 했을 정도로 몸에 좋다고 했거든요
<Work^Seony> 홍혜걸이 그랬나, 지구가 멸망하기 전까지 해야한다고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 팔굽혀펴기는... 제가 팔힘에 비해 여전히 체중이 많이 나가다보니, 15개씩 4세트 밖에 못하겟네요
<bluedusk> 음 전 아직 맨몸운동할 근력도 제대로 안되서
<bluedusk> 헬스장가서 덤밸이랑 기구로 하는데..
<bluedusk> 팔굽혀펴기 15개 한세트도 못할듯 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 거짓말입니다. 블더님 막 150개씩 2세트는 하실듯
<bluedusk> 헐 존잘로님은 왜
<Work^Seony> 저는 요즘은 팔굽혀펴기 그립 이용해서 더 빡시게 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 하긴 존잘로님이시니깐..
<Work^Seony> 팔굽혀펴기 15개 4세트 하고나면 진짜 순간 혈당이 급격히 떨어져서 온몸이 덜덜덜 떨리더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 맨몸운동 관련해서 보니깐
<bluedusk> 기본적으로 턱걸이 10개 팔굽혀펴기 3세트 스쿼트 100개 정도는 해야지
<bluedusk> 기본적으로 운동할 수 있는 몸이라고 .. 그전에는 걍 그거 채울수 있게 ...
<Work^Seony> 스쿼트는 처음에나 좀 힘들지 계속 하다보면 맨몸으로는 금방 해요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 뭐 들고 스쿼트 하라면 그건 또 엄청 빡셀거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 턱걸이 10개는 좀 빡센데요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 운동 깨나 한다는 사람치고 턱걸이 한 개도 못하는 사람 많거든요
<bluedusk> 저도 한개도 못해요
<bluedusk> 한개 하려나?
<Work^Seony> 나무위키 보니까, 턱걸이 기네스북 등록자가 한국 사람으로 연속 612개인데, 당시 나이가 70세...
<bluedusk> 반동으로 하는거 말구 순수하게 힘으로
<Work^Seony> 저도 순수 힘으로 4개 간신히 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 군생활 할땐 많이 했는데..
<bluedusk> 헐
<drake_kr> 일병때부터 엄청 찌기 시작해서..
<drake_kr> 군대에서 거의 40키로 쪄버리니까 어떻게 할수가 없던데요
<Work^Seony> 군대에서 많이 드셨나봐요
<drake_kr> 잠을 못 자서요..
<drake_kr> 많이 먹기도 했죠.. 스트레스 받으면 취사반장이 뭐 하나씩 쥐어주고.....
<samahui_X> 원래 가장 힘든 운동이 턱걸이예요
<samahui_X> 특히 나이들고 살찌면 더 못하죠
<Work^Seony> 네 턱걸이는 진짜 가장 고난이도 같아요
<drake_kr> 전 모든 운동이 고난이도
<samahui_X> 살찌고 가장 크게 못하게 되죠... 제가 20개까지도 했었는데(68키로일때) 지금은 세개정도 하면 잘한겁니다
<samahui_X> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_X> 지금은 거의 0.1톤인지라...
<Work^Seony> 헐 20개 어마어마하시군요
<samahui_X> 그래도 팔굽혀펴기나 윗몸일으키기는 5~60십개씩 가능해요
<Work^Seony> 기계체조 선수들도 한 30개 못넘기는거 같더라구요
<drake_kr> 저 고딩때 턱걸이 100개 넘게 했었어요
<samahui_X> 정말 말랐었나 보군요
<samahui_X> 마른사람이 잘하는게 턱걸이입니다
<Work^Seony> 윗몸일으키기는 상대적으로 쉬운데, 허리 병신 만드는 운동이라서 저는 안합니다
<samahui_X> 살찌면 절대! 못해요
<drake_kr> 지금은 한개도 못할듯..
<samahui_X> 스쿼드는 130키로까지도 들어봐서..
<Work^Seony> 한 2년 전만 해도, 저 1일1식할 때는 윗몸일으키키 60개씩 4세트 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 허리가 너무 아파서 알아보니까, 윗몸일으키기 하지말라더군요
<samahui_X> 윗몸일으키기 제대로 하려면 거꾸로 매달리듯이해서 해야
<bluedusk> 네 윗몸일으키기 잘못하면 허리 아파요
<samahui_X> 허리 안아파요
<samahui_X> 그리고 올라오는 정도에 따라서 윗배 아랫배 쓰는 근육이 달라요
<drake_kr> 머리에 피쏠리면 공황 오시는 분들이 또 못 하죠...
<samahui_X> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 네 암튼 그래서 의사들도 윗몸일으키기는 하지말라고 하는 운동이라서 지금은 그냥 크런치로 합니다
<samahui_X> 윗몸일으키기가 허리아프게 하는데 허리 아픈사람 치료법이 거꾸로 매달려서 윗몸일으키기거든요
<samahui_X> 아이러니죠
<samahui_X> 크런치 요즘 100개씩하는데
<samahui_X> 처음에 힘들더니 점점 쉬워 지네요
<Work^Seony> 네 뭐 운동이라는게 하면 할수록 느는거니...
<samahui_X> 처음에는 하루에 100개였는데... 아침저녁 100개로 바뀌었어요
<Work^Seony> 오... 저는 처음할 때는 30개만 해도 토할 거 같았는데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 괴수님들이네요
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 걍 먹고싶은거 맘껏 먹고, 나이 먹고 고생 좀 덜할려구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_X> 근데... 날이 갈수록 살이 안빠지고 근육이 되어가요
<samahui_X> ㅜㅠ
<samahui_X> 그녀께서 저에게... 근육돼지라고...ㅜㅠ
<Work^Seony> 제가 먹는 양이 좀 많거든요...
<drake_kr> '살이 안빠지고' -> '체중은 그대로고'
<Work^Seony> 한국사람 기준으로 2인분 이상 먹는데, 특히나 저번 일요일은 결혼기념일이라고 외식했는데 칼로리 계산해보니까 그날 6,000 칼로리를...
<samahui_X> 와 진짜 많이 드시네요
<samahui_X> 전 먹는건 그렇게 많이 안먹는데... 단걸 좋아해요
<Work^Seony> 네 그래서 저는 먹을려고 운동해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_X> 초콜릿 킬러
<drake_kr> 보통 그정도 먹지 않나요
<Work^Seony> 저도 단거 귀신입니다.
<Work^Seony> 크리스피 도넛 12개 들이 한 판을 그 자리에서 다 먹을 정도면 아시겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<samahui_X> 전 책상 서랍에 가득 채워놓고 일하는 내내 먹어요
<drake_kr> 개물님들이시네
<Work^Seony> 12개 한판 다 먹고 모자라서 더 먹으려다가, 몸 망가질까봐 참았어요
<samahui_X> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_X> 크리스피 도넛 먹고 싶군요
<drake_kr> 전 마시는거 위주로
<samahui_X> 저도 정말 좋아라해서 반판은 한자리에서 먹는듯해요
<samahui_X> 마시는게 정말 살 많이 찌죠
<samahui_X> 단 음료
<samahui_X> 탄산음료
<Work^Seony> 저번 일요일 폭풍섭취 때문에, 월요일부터 오늘까지 계속 1일1식 하면서 칼로리 태우는 중입니다.  배고파 죽겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 탄산보다는..
<samahui_X> 배고프믄 안되요
<samahui_X> 요요와요
<drake_kr> 커피는 에스프레소보다 역시 캐러맬 마키아토죠
<Work^Seony> 아 그게 저는 요요를 다스릴 줄 알거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_X> 저 70후반까지 갔다가 도로 90까지 올라왔어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_X> 굶어서 뺐다가 ... 일땜시 스트레스 받고 버티려고 밥먹고 초코먹고 했더니...
<samahui_X> 순식간에 돌아와네요
<drake_kr> 초콬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 2013년도부터 1일1식하면서 지금까지 체중 변화가 없었떤 건, 신체가 돌아가는 알고리즘을 약간은 이해했다는 점?
<Work^Seony> 2013년도 6월부터 1일 1식 시작해서, 지금까지 체중 변화가 없거든요
<samahui_X> 전 유산소 운동이 필요할듯한데... 뛰는거만큼 재미없는 운동이 없죠
<drake_kr> ???
<autowiz> 자전거는 어떠신가요?
<Work^Seony> 저도 유산소 운동이 필요하긴 해요... 유산소를 안해서 좀만 뛰어도 헐떡거리니..
<drake_kr> 시간만 되면 그냥 걷는게 훨씬 나아요
<drake_kr> 동네 후배는
<drake_kr> 여기서 한 3킬로 정도 되는 스폿을
<drake_kr> 거기 예쁜 여자 있다고 매일 걸어가서 보고 왔더니 20킬로가 빠졌대요
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 시간만 되면 걸어서 시골 같은데 걸어가보는것도 나쁘진 않을거 같애요
<autowiz> 그냥 3킬로 걷는거랑
<autowiz> 이쁜여자보러 3킬로 걷는거랑 차이가 있을듯합니다
<drake_kr> 그러니까
<drake_kr> 시간만 허락해준다면
<drake_kr> 자갈치시장에 회먹으러 걸어갔다 오는거죠
<autowiz> 10일 빡시게 걸으면 부산까지 갈 수 있을까요?
<drake_kr> 빡시게 걷는다고 가정하면 4일 정도죠
<drake_kr> 물론 밤에 잠 잘 자고.
<samahui_X> 흠... 맛점들하세요
<samahui_X> 운동은 즐겁게 ㅋ ㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 현대인은 그럴 시간이 없으니까요
<samahui_X> 시간만 있으면 몸매 관리는 쉽죠... 그게 안되니 이렇게 붓는겁니다
<samahui_X> 여기서 팩트는 어디까지나 '부은' 겁니다!!!
<drake_kr> 그래도 참 다행인게
<samahui_X> 즐검하세요~~  ^^
<drake_kr> 스트레스 푸는 방법이 있어서..
<Work^Seony> http://ncc.phinf.naver.net/20131008_276/piaohuanji_1381208119343CX2vm_JPEG/021.jpg
<Work^Seony> 이 자세 가능하신 분?
<drake_kr> 죽고싶지 않습니다. 살려주세요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 와이프가 저보고 남자들이 못하는 자세라고 해보라고 하길래 해봤는데, 남자라서 못하는건 아니고 걍 체력이 되면 가능한 자세더라구요
<Work^Seony> 하지만, 운동하는 날마다 운동할 시간 되면 "꼭 이렇게까지 해야하나" 라는 생각만.. .ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 운동이 좋아서 하는게 아니라 먹을려고 하다보니, 운동이 무쟈게 하기 싫네요
<drake_kr> 싫죠..
<Work^Seony> 제가 고혈압에 혈당도 있다보니 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 와이프랑 식구들 고생 안시킬려면 참아야겠네요
<drake_kr> 단거 튀긴거 좋아하시는
<razGon_JJ> 모두 맛점하세요
<razGon_JJ> 모두 맛점하세요
<drake_kr> 뭐 드실건가요
<razGon_JJ> 저는 정해져있어요. 순두부 혹은 김치찌개.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 부대찌개 먹고싶당
<bluedusk> 저도 먹고 싶네요
<douksini> 요즘 리눅스에 도전중인데, 다른건 다 참겠는데, Excel 이 적응이 힘드네요. ㅠ_ㅜ
<douksini> 와인이라는 녀석으로 하면 될까요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 구글docs 에 적응하시는게 더 빠를겁니다.
<douksini> 그녀석으론 부족한감이 있어요. ㅠ_ㅜ
<douksini> http://forum.falinux.com/zbxe/index.php?mid=lecture_tip&document_srl=577235
<douksini> 요거 해볼까 하는데, 어떨까요?
<razGon_JJ> LG 전자 NAS는 접속암호 모르면 접속자체가 안되나요?/
<autowiz> 접속화면이 안뜨는건가요? IP 는 있으세요?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony:
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 님 혹시 택배 착불이 영어 표현으로 뭘까요?
<PotatoGim> C.O.D?
<bluedusk> 그말을 못알아 먹는척 하네요
<bluedusk> 짜증나게.;
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 어렵네요...ㅜ
<bluedusk> 이베이의 홍콩셀러에게 램 4개를 샀는데 그중 두개가 불량이라서
<bluedusk> 말했더니 보내래요
<bluedusk> 불량난걸 확인해보고 두개 다시 보내주겠다고
<bluedusk> 그래서 그럼 보내는 배송비는 어카냐고 따지려는데
<bluedusk> 뭐 이야기 해보고 안되면 이베이에다가 징징대야겠네요
<autowiz> 아~ 그 전에 말씀하셨던 맥프로 에 들어가는 램이군요
<bluedusk> 네
<youngbin> 안녕하세요 :) 상반기 스터디 멤버를 모집하고 있습니다. 자세한 사항은 아래 각 항목별 링크를 참조해주세요. 감사합니다.
<youngbin> - (강의식) 고등수학 스터디 - 수학 교과서에 있는 연습문제를 컴퓨터를 사용하여 풀이  : https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=29325
<youngbin> - (자기주도식) DNS & Mail Server 구축 스터디 - DNS 및 메일서버 구축 실습을 통해 네트워크 기본 다지기. : https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=29331
<bluedusk> 신청하는데 또 슬랙 아이디가 필수네요..
<Dry8r3aD> 안녕하세요 부대표 윤건영입니다. 슬랙 아이디가 들어간 이유는, 매 스터디별로 irc 체널을 별도로 파기보다는 slack 체널이 용도에 더 적합 할 것이라는 판단하에서 그렇게 진행하였습니다. 작년까지는 스터디 리더분들이 자체적으로 카톡방을 파셨으나, 올해는 커뮤니티에서 주도적으로 slack 이라는 공간에 스터디원들을 모아서 스터디 톡방을
<Dry8r3aD> 만들 예정입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 커뮤니티에서 주도적으로 슬랙을 쓰시는 거야 운영진이 알아서 판단하시는 거지만, 어디까지나 여기 IRC만이 캐노니컬로부터 공식적으로 승인받은 채팅방이라는 건 염두에 두세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 따라서, 슬랙에서 이루어지는 건 비공식이라고 해석될 수 있는 여지도 있다는 점, 염두에 두시구요.
<Dry8r3aD> 또한 2Q 이내로 IRC<->slack 연동 작업을 게획하여 몇일 전에 말씀주신 정보공유가 되지 않는 점 등의 문제점을 고쳐나갈 예정이오니 너무 slack 이란 서비스를 너무 적대시 하지만 않아주셨으면 좋겠습니다.
<Dry8r3aD> IRC가 공식 체널이라는 점은 저를 포함한 운영진 모두가 확실하게 인지하고 있으므로, 그점은 걱정하지 않으셔도 될 것 같습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 :) 참, 혹시나 싶어서, 이미 알고계시겠지만, 여기 채널에 로코팀 아시아팀 간부랑 카운슬 간부도 몇몇 접속해있어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐, 한국말은 모르겠지만...
<Dry8r3aD> 네 다시한번 상기시켜주신점, 감사드립니다 :)
<drake_kr> 뭔가 너무 대화가 딱딱한거 같지만..
<drake_kr> 역시 우리 우분투한국커뮤니티에 친목질같은건 없군요
<youngbin> ircCloud^Seony: 네 저번 일 이후고 숙지하고 있습니다.
<youngbin> 이후고->이후로
<ircCloud^Seony> youngbin: 감사합니다 :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무래도 분도님 그만두시고 나서는 친목질이 없어진 것 같더라구요
<drake_kr> 친목질이란건.. 나쁜짓을 해도 감싸주는 것들을 말하는거니..
<drake_kr> 우분투한국커뮤니티는 뭔 잘못을 하면 감싸주는 법이 없는듯..
<youngbin> 아무래도 이전에 libhwp 일 때문이겠죠?
<Dry8r3aD__> [Youngbin Han, ubuntu-kr] IRC <-> Slack 연동 테스트
<ircCloud^Seony> 위메이드 때문에 말이 많군요
<drake_kr> 야근요?
<youngbin> 크런치모드(...)
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 아예 대놓고 월화수목금금금이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 휴가도 가지 말고, 일정 내 못끝내면 수당 받은거 뱉으라고 하고
<drake_kr> 와 남일이다
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: http://game.donga.com/87049/
<drake_kr> 위메이드 게임이 뭐가 있더라..
<drake_kr> 진격의 여친?
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 콘솔게이머라 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 미르의 전설, 로스트사가, 창천온라인, 윈드러너, 캔디팡 같은게 있군요
<drake_kr> 역시 창의적인 게임은 없네..
<drake_kr> '위에서 시키는 대로 만들어서' 위메이드군요
<Taehee_Jang> 으으 현도형 노 잼...
<Taehee_Jang> drake_kr 우분투에 친목질 따위는 없지만 잘못된 정보로 오해 일으키기 있기, 없기? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 웬 답변하기 곤란한 여자어가 -.-
<ircCloud^Seony> 여자어 ㅋㅋ
<youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아름다운 저녁입니다~
<soyeomul> 노토 세리프 CJK 써보신분 계신가요?
<soyeomul> 아직은 우분투엔 노토 산스 CJK 만 깔려있어요;
<soyeomul> 아고 소키우느라 우분투에 글꼴 설치하는걸 잊어버린..
<soyeomul> 기억이 났습니다 fc-list
<soyeomul> 아따 잠오네요
<soyeomul> 내일 또 모짜리!!!
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 삐삐- 삣~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요 (2)
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-21
<drake_kr> hello world
<bluedusk> destruction world
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<youngbin> 우분투한국커뮤니티 포럼,위키,Ask 등 서비스를 사용하시는 분들께 안내 드립니다.
<youngbin> 현재 서비스 운영에 사용하는 Microsoft Azure 에서 크레딧이 모두 소진되어 서비스를 돌리던 VM 이 정지되었습니다.
<youngbin> 이에 따라 서비스 또한 현재 중단된 상태임을 알려 드립니다. 불편을 끼쳐드려 죄송합니다.
<youngbin> 원인을 분석하여 최대한 빠르게 복구하고, 다음 부터는 이런 일이 없도록 하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음 그렇군요.  고생하시네요
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 아이고 사이트 다운이라니 ㅠㅠㅠ 죄송해요
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 아마 저희 서비스 인스턴스에서 백업 인스턴스로 매일 백업을 뜨다가 과금이 발생해서 그런것 같습니다.
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 이거 대표 그만뒀는데도 사고를 치네요;;
<autowiz> 뭐 실수 할 때도 있고 , 실패 할 때도 있고 그런거 아니겠어 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 에져 싫음
<bluedusk> 개인적인 취향이지만
<bluedusk> ms 극혐
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 아 저희 포럼쪽 트래픽 폭탄 맞은거 같아요...
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 그럼 무료로 쓸 수 있는 곳을 알려주세요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ddos 맞은거에요?
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 돈이 없는 커뮤니티라...
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 네 그런거 같아요
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 포럼쪽만 트래픽이 10배 상승했에요 볼것도 없는 동네인데 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 그거 저 전회사 있을때 이세진 과장님 통해서 몇번 컨택 가지 않았나요?
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 음? 아뇨...
<bluedusk> 헐 제가 몇번 말해서 컨택했던걸로 아는데
<bluedusk> 아닌가 보네요
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 첨 듣는 얘긴데;;
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> ㅠㅠㅠ 암튼 감사합니다
<bluedusk> 지금회사 자리좀 잡히면 다시 한번 이야기 해볼께요
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 오오 감사합니다!!
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 이런 한 줄기 빛이 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 당장은 안되요
<bluedusk> 여기 스타트업? 이라서 자리 잡히려면 몇년 걸릴지도..;
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ 저희는 언제나 기다릴 수 있습니다!
<bluedusk> 애져면 지금 월 300달라 쓰는거죠?
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 월 150달라요 ㅠ
<bluedusk> 나중에 기회봐서 함 말해볼께요.
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 불금에 좋은 소식이~
<jason_KR> 진짜 능력자'는 따로 있었구나. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> jason_KR:  그게 누군데요? 저도 소개좀 시켜주세요 저도 능력자분들이랑 친해지고 싶어요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 오자 입니다.
<bluedusk> 음? 오자는 뭔가요 존잘로님
<autowiz> 오타입니다
<bluedusk> 쳇ㄱ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 호스팅 제가 제공해드릴 수 있긴 한데 해외라...
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 할 게임이 없는 건지 불감증인지... 심심하네요
<bluedusk>  ㅋㅋㅋ 그럼 좋은 방법이 있어요
<bluedusk> 호스팅을 ircCloud^Seony 님이 제공해주시고
<bluedusk> 애져에서 CDN만 태우면 되요
<jason_KR> 역시 능력자
<bluedusk> ??
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 트래픽이 얼마나 되는지 물어봐야겠군요
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋ 좋은 아이디어 아니에요?
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 저도 처음에 그 생각을 했었는데, 도메인 관리자가 캐노니컬이라 그개 가능하려면 도메인 소유 권한을 이전해야 하는 과제가 있죠...
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> cdn을 태우면 캐노니컬에서 제공하는 nsset 이라는 도메인 관리 툴을 쓸 수가 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 제가 잘 몰라서 그럴 수 있는데, 지금까지 제가 조사해 본 바로는 이렇습니다.
<bluedusk> 그거 그냥 물어보면 될거 같은데요?
<bluedusk> 캐노니컬에 문의해보면 답변 주지 않을까요? 우리 포럼 CDN 태우고 싶은데 니네 쓰는 nsset도메인 관리하는것과 문제가 있느냐? 라는 식으로
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 역시 능력자 bb
<bluedusk> 그런건 공식적으로 문의하고 답변 받아보는게 가장 좋다고 배웠어요
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> @Dry8r3aD: 나중에 보시고 한번... 참고해 주세요!
<Dry8r3aD> 조만간 케노니컬과 확인해보겠습니다 :) 담주정도가 될 것 같네요
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> @bluedusk: 님을 차기 운영진으로...?
<bluedusk> 싸우자는건가요?
<bluedusk> 호의를 적의로 갚으시려고 하다니
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 영입 실패...
<ianychoi> TaeheeJang_iPhon, 아 PaaS로 태우는 것도 고민해봅시답 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> (어 이런 이야기하면 영입되는건가..ㅜㅜ)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-22
<jason_KR> Feren^ IRCCloud: 오랜만, 잘 지내요?
<razGon_JJ> 모닝요
<youngbin> ianychoi: PaaS 가 보통 더 비싸지 않아요?
<youngbin> 서버 다시 작동합니다. 일단은 커뮤니티 카드 연결해서 추가 지불을(...)
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> paas 를 어디다가 어떻게 태우냐에 따라 다르겠죠
<ianychoi> youngbin, PaaS가 더 싸죠. IaaS는 가상 머신 비용까지 지불해야 하니깐요
<bluedusk> 클라우드 요금 에 따라 달라요
<ianychoi> 근데 머 PaaS 관리가 더 불편할 수도 있겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<youngbin> Slack 과 IRC 연동을 위한 설문 조사를 진행하고 있습니다. 자세한 사항은 포럼 공지나 메일링 확인해주세요. :) https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=29332
<soyeomul> 시골에선 협업툴이 콤푸타보다 주로 손전화와 포타(화물차)입니다.
<soyeomul> 트랙터도 많이 쓰고요
<soyeomul> 카톡도 잘 안쓰고요
<soyeomul> 전자메일 쓸일은 평생가도 한두번 정도..
<soyeomul> 시골에서 전자메일을 쓰면 천연기념물로 대우받아요
<soyeomul> 슬랙이 있다는걸 오늘 인터넷에서 보고 알았네요 전 슬랙 슬랙 하길래
<soyeomul> 슬렉 리눅스 배포판 인줄 알았어요
<soyeomul> 농사꾼인 전 그저 변방의 무른모..
<soyeomul> 한번씩 저녁에 놀다가는 아얄씨가 아직은 조으네요;;
<soyeomul> 부담 없고
<soyeomul> 아따 벌써 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 내일 모래 월요일에 또 모짜리!!!
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러 갈께여~ 수고하세요~~~
<newbee> 우분투 부팅 메시지가 아래와 같이 났는데 봐주실분. 20.085087] usb 1-1.4: device descriptor read/64, error -110 [   25.282641] usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf3, idProduct=3004 [   25.282646] usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0
<newbee> usb 1-1.4: device descriptor read/64, error -110 usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf3, idProduct=3004 usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0
<drake_kr> 2분이면 많이 기다렸네..
<drake_kr> usb 굽고 write 다 안끝났는데 뺀거 같은디
<drake_kr> Hello World
<drake_kr> 으어어어
<drake_kr> Seony: 바쁘세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금은 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> 여쭤볼데가 없어서
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떤 건데요?
<drake_kr> 셀러론에다가 os 뭘 설치할까 고민하고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥 그걸 저한테 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 메인으로 쓰는거에는 윈10이 있고
<drake_kr> 메인보다 cpu 좋은놈은 데비안이 있고
<drake_kr> 나스대용으로 apu 붙인 애는 윈7
<drake_kr> 뭔가 데비안이나 우분투를 깔기엔 좀 그시기해서..
<drake_kr> 젠투 갈까 bsd 갈까 고민중입니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 다른 계열의 리눅스가 써보고 싶으셔서 그런 거에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 젠투 쓰기 전에 bsd 할까 고민 엄청하고, bsd를 좀 써볼려고 노력했는데요 시간 투자를 젠투보다 더 많이 해야해서 걍 포기했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스 진영에는 흔하게 잘 지원되는 패키지 같은게 bsd에는 아예 없거나 직접 컴파일해야하는 경우도 많았구요
<drake_kr> 다른 계열이라기보단.. 손 좀 가는거 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 젠투만 해도 충분히 손 많이 갈 거에요
<drake_kr> 디스플레이는 x 안 올릴 예정이고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 디렉토리 구조 같은 것도 데비안 계열이랑은 좀 많이 다르거든요
<drake_kr> 하긴 uefi 적용부터가 좀..
<drake_kr> Uefi용으로 파티션 어찌해야 할지부터가 막막하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 레거시 지원 안되나봐요?
<drake_kr> 지원은 되지만 웬지 쓰기 싫짆아요
<drake_kr> 아시면서
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 걍 레거시 쓰는데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 셀러론이지만 거의 최신이기도 하고
<drake_kr> 일단 uefi때문에 삽질한 시간이 있어서 레거시로 엎긴 좀 싫어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 젠투 매뉴얼에 uefi 잘 되어있어서 그거 보시면 될 거에요
<drake_kr> 해킨은 좀 무리겠지요?
<drake_kr> Nuc 셀러론
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 많이 무리일 거 같은데요
<drake_kr> 나쁜잡스
<drake_kr> Yocto 빌드 전용머신으로 구축해야겠네요
<drake_kr> 며칠 걸리려나..
<drake_kr> 감사합니다 일단 요세미티부터..
<ircCloud^Seony> 해킨은 좀 그런게,
<ircCloud^Seony> 만약 충돌이나 에러가 생겼을 경우,
<ircCloud^Seony> 이게 해킨 떄문에 생기는 건지, 원래 그런 건지 알 수가 없다는 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 제가 느꼈죠.  해킨은 쓸게 못된다고..
<drake_kr> 음.. 글쿤요..
<drake_kr> 제가 고급언어를 별로 안 좋아하는 이유랑 비슷한듯 하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 개인적으로 젠투 좋아합니다.  재밌구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단, 리눅스 접한지 얼마 안된 사람들이, 고급 난이도라는 이유만으로 젠투 쓸려고 해보는 것과는 좀 다르게,
<ircCloud^Seony> 운영체제의 방향성이나, 패키지의 옵션들을 제가 원하는 상태로만 설치가 가능해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게 저한테는 굉장히 매력이 크거든요
<drake_kr> 컴파일하는 맛이라던지!?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 그건 빼구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 단점인가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 기다리기 귀찮은 건 아닌데요, 제가 컴파일 메시지 봐도 이해할 수 있는게 아니라, 저는 그냥 메시지 꺼요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예를 들자면, 제 경우는 SSL, SNMP, LDAP 이 세 가지는 어떤 패키지든 다 기본적으로 이 옵션들을 넣었으면 하거든요.
<drake_kr> 아하
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러다보니, 패키지 하나하나별로, 넣고 싶은거 넣고 빼고 싶은걸 뺄 수 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 딱 봐도 내가 이 기능을 쓸 일은 없겠다 싶으면 전부 다 빼버리고 설치가 가능하다는게 너무 맘에 들거든요
<drake_kr> 전 뭐 거의 풀패키지를 선호하죠
<drake_kr> 근데 이녀석은 하드가 112g밖에 안되니..
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐... 용량이 좀 부족하긴 하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 식으로 빌드하다보면, 하드 사용량이나 램 사용량이 엄청나게 적어요
<drake_kr> 데비안에도 112g짜리가 들어있긴 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 사무실에서 KDE 올려서 쓰는 젠투 데탑도, KDE5 플라즈마 올리고 크롬 탭 수십개 열고 터미널에 오만가지 어플 다 띄워놔도 램 4기가를 잘 안넘어요
<drake_kr> 근데 걘 home이 분리돼있는데
<drake_kr> Home 빼고 지금 95g를 먹고 있네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 패키지 업데이트할 때 다운받아놓은 패키지들까지 그대로 보관 중이신 거 아니에요?
<drake_kr> apt-get clean 잘 해주는편이라.. 아닐거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 혹시 커널 소스라던가...
<drake_kr> 소스야 받아놓긴 하는데 그건 별로 안 커요
<ircCloud^Seony> apt-get autoremove가 가끔 구버전 커널이랑 커널 소스들을 잘 정리를 못하더라구요
<drake_kr> 아직은 별 문제 없이 쓰고 있는데 좀 부족하다 싶으면 교체해야죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 시간 나실 때 du 명령어로 확인해보시는 것도 좋겠네요
<drake_kr> 전 tlc를 안 좋아하는 편인데
<drake_kr> 데비안을 32g짜리 tlc에다가 올려봤었는데요
<drake_kr> 보름쯤 돼서 ssd가 수명을 다 하더라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 엄청나네요
<drake_kr> 그래서 삼성이 내수시장에 tlc 뿌리는거에 대해 차별이라고 보고 있어요
<drake_kr> 해외에는 mlc 한국에는 tlc
<drake_kr> 이번에 nas 대용으로 맞춰놓고 외장하드 다 떼버리니 속이 편하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 외장하드가 많았나봐요
<drake_kr> 20t가 외장하드였어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐
<ircCloud^Seony> 어마어마하시군요
<drake_kr> 구글드라이브 쓰면서 이것저것 빼고
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-23
<drake_kr> 어플리케이션이나 게임, 코드같은것만 남겨두니 8t로도 버티겠드라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임은 스팀하시면 어차피 지워도 나중에 다시 받으실 수 있으니 지워도 되지않아요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 레트로게임
<ircCloud^Seony> 아
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 어쩔 수 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Ps2나 psp iso만 1t쯤 돼요
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐.. 저는 ps2쯤 되는 그래픽은 영 하기가 싫다보니...
<drake_kr> 하긴..
<ircCloud^Seony> 글타구 엑원이나 플4 그래픽이 또 아주 좋은 건 아니지만, 그래도 현세대급이었으면 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아주 좋지 않나요?
<drake_kr> Gt6같은거..
<ircCloud^Seony> 플4나 엑원 그래픽카드가 GTX 660쯤인가 한다는거 같더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만, 매우 제한적인 플랫폼에서 저수준 최적화까지 시도하기 때문에 피씨보다는 좀 다른 퍼포먼스가 나오긴 하지만요...
<drake_kr> 요즘 보면 꼭 그렇지도 않나봐요
<drake_kr> 그래도 뭐.. 사람이나 동물만 아니면 거의 원본 재현급이니까요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 언차티드4만 봐도 정말 살아있는 사람 같으니 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> naughtydog이야 뭐.. 퍼스트파티니까요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 그래서 암튼 저는 옛날 게임들은 다 팔던가 없애던가 했어요.  어차피 안할 거 같더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 하긴 새로운 게임도 2회차는 도저히 못하겠으니..
<drake_kr> 이제 스토리를 중시하셔서 그런듯
<drake_kr> 어렸을땐 스토리 안보고 하니까 질릴때쯤 아 스토리가 뭐였구나 아는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 것도 있는데, 이미 다 해본 곳을 또 해야하나? 하는 생각 때문에 손이 안가더라구요
<drake_kr> 이제 스토리 보면서 하는거죠
<drake_kr> 요즘은 컷신도 스킵 안 하잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 의미에서, 바이오쇼크 인피니트 안해보셨으면 꼭 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 옛날 게임이라 그래픽카드 사양 별로 안타요
<ircCloud^Seony> 마지막에 스토리가 겁나 쇼킹해서 진짜 한 5분간 멍때리고 있었어요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드 1060이 참 괜찮은거 같아요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그거 전기도 적게 먹고 좋죠
<drake_kr> 전기도 전긴데
<drake_kr> 나름 웬만한건 다 돌려주니까..
<drake_kr> 요거 전에거를 760을 썼었는데요
<drake_kr> 웬지 760은 뭔가 좀 예전 게임인데도 버벅이는 느낌이었는데
<drake_kr> .. 스타2 중옵 정도가 힘겹게 돌아갈 정도..
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그렇군요... 중옵이 힘들 정도라...
<drake_kr> 그래서 제가 좀 어이없었던거는
<drake_kr> 최근에 A7870을 사다가
<drake_kr> 퍼포먼스 테스트한다고 스타2를 돌려봤는데
<drake_kr> 760 쓸때보다 나아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무래도 출시 시기 당시의 기술력의 차이가 어느정도는 있는듯 싶네요
<drake_kr> amd가 그렇게 안 후질줄은 몰랐어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이번에 AMD에서 발표한 새로운 그래픽카드 보니까 아예 걍 포기한 거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전력 관련한 IP 확보가 좀 힘들죠..
<drake_kr> ARM이랑 Intel이 좀 많이 쥐고 있으니..
<ircCloud^Seony> 며칠 전에 발표한 그래픽카드가, 엔비디아의 10 시리즈가 아닌 9 시리즈와 비교를 할 정도니...
<drake_kr> nvidia는.. 뭔가..
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 사실 콘솔 게임하니까 그래픽카드에 별로 관심이 안생기다보니 저는 10 시리즈가 어느정도나 좋은지 전혀 감이 안오네요
<drake_kr> riva tnt2때 voodoo를 벤치로 발라먹었는데
<drake_kr> 성능 뻥튀기해서 발표해놓고 뻥튀기한거 졸라 따라가는 느낌 자승자박으로..
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Sony도 좀 그런 경향이 있긴 한데..
<drake_kr> 암튼 뻥튀기해서 미리 시장선점하고 그런거 별로 안 좋아해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 제가 요즘 깨닫게 된 건, 출시하자마자 구매하진 말자 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이제 더이상 설레발이 도움이 되진 않으니..
<drake_kr> Ryzen 출시때만 봐도..
<drake_kr> 애들이나 설레발쳤지.. 경험 좀 있는 아재들은 생각보다 잘 나왔다고들..
<ircCloud^Seony> 운영체제들이 좀 최적화시키면 지금보다 더 좋아질 거 같더라구요
<drake_kr> 뭐.. DC들이 좋아하죠.. 사실 개인 사용자한테 메리트는 거의 없어요
<drake_kr> 특히 게임은 더더욱
<drake_kr> ARM도 2+6코어 최적화가 되니 안되니 하고 있는데요
<drake_kr> 게임용은 결국 쿼드코어가 딱 적당해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 뭐 게임은 사실 GPU가 더 중요하니깐요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 뭔 게임해야하나..
<drake_kr> uplink?
<ircCloud^Seony> 업링크는 너무 오래됐고, 핵넷이라고 하는게 새로 나왔어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그닥 최신은 아닌데, 그래도 업링크랑 비교해서는 비교적 최신 게임이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 한글도 지원하고
<drake_kr> 어릴적 했던 게임중에 Another World라고..
<drake_kr> 리마스터된게 나왔는데
<drake_kr> 어렸을때 도대체 어떻게 끝판을 깼었는지 좀 의아한..
<drake_kr> final fantasy류는 잘 안 하시죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 15 나오자마자 사서 다 깨고 바로 팔았어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 영화를 너무 재밌게 봐서 기대를 좀 했는데, 게임은 별로더라구요
<drake_kr> 영화라면..
<drake_kr> soul within은 아닐테고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 파판 15 게임 출시 전에 영화 하나 발표한 게 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안보셨으면 꼭 보세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임이랑 관계없이 굉장히 재밌습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 꼭 고화질로
<drake_kr> kings glave 요건가요
<ircCloud^Seony> http://movie.naver.com/movie/bi/mi/basic.nhn?code=149797
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 킹스 글레이브
<ircCloud^Seony> 남자 주인공이 진짜 멋있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 관람객 평점이 9.3이나 되네
<ircCloud^Seony> 나만 재밌게 본건 아니구나
<drake_kr> 슼퀘어도 그렇고 블리자드도 그렇고
<drake_kr> 다들 영화 찍으려고 하네요
<drake_kr> 코나미는 다 찍어놓은 영화 갖다버리고 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번 파판은 제 생각엔 15 출시하면서 전부 다 게임으로 만들기엔 제작비가 너무 많이 드니까, 배경 스토리만 따로 영화화시킨 거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 전에 미리 배경스토리 알고 하라는 식으로...
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 암튼 꼭 보세요.  관람객 평점 9.3이 말해줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 한 3번 봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 공각기동대를 한 10번 넘게 봤는데요
<drake_kr> 이번에 나온 영화는.. 예상대로라서 대충 속편을 기대하게 되네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 파판15는 내용이 쩔어준다거나 철학이 심오하다던가 뭐 그런건 아니구요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 액션빨이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 액션 + 주인공 간지
<drake_kr> 오 저 그런거 좋은데
<ircCloud^Seony> 주인공이 진짜 겁나 멋있어요
<drake_kr> 구름씨는 웬지 추억보정빨인데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 보내드리면 좋겠지만 속도가 너무 느리니... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 다운로드중입니다.. 광고 없기를..
<ircCloud^Seony> 재밌게 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 파티션..
<drake_kr> genkernel이 안되네요
<ircCloud^Seony> systemd로 하셨어요?
<drake_kr> 기본값이요
<ircCloud^Seony> genkernel이 안된다는건, 커널 컴파일에 실패했다는 의미라...
<ircCloud^Seony> 수동으로 커널 설정 하셔야할 거 같은데요
<drake_kr> 수동으로 해도 에러 나요..
<drake_kr> 으 언제 마음 편할때 날잡고 해야겠당..
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥 그러면 뭔가 좀 삽질의 기운이...
<drake_kr> ... CentOS 할래요...
<drake_kr> 프로세서 지원목록에 없네요..
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-16
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~ 활기찬 아침입니다~
<samahui_ws> 날씨도 오늘은 좋으네요
<autowiz> 네~ 활기찬 한주를 시작해 보아요~~
<bridgebot4> <kimej> 월요일인데 모두 활기차시네요…
<autowiz> 월요일은 월요일 이라 활기차고 화요일은 화요일이라~ 수요일을 수요일이라~ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그렇게 한주 내내 활기차야 하지 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <kimej> 활기차게 살아야죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 활기참 코스프레 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 몸도 마음도 지치는데 의지라도 활기차게 가져봐야죠
<soyeomul> 안넝하세요
<soyeomul> 폰에서 접속해서요
<soyeomul> 좀전에 티셔츠값 평해 농협 ATM기에서 보내드렸습니다
<soyeomul> 그리고 확인 메일 드렸어요
<soyeomul> ATM 거래 영수증을 폰으로 찍어서 메일에다 파일로 첨부해서 보냈어요
<soyeomul> 메일이 잘 들어갔는지 궁금하여 대화방에도 글 남깁니다
<soyeomul> 소도 키우고 농사도 하다보니 인터넷뱅킹도 모바일방킹도 안하게 되더라구요
<soyeomul> 직접 발타고 농협 ATM기나 창구가서 계좌이체 또는 무통장입금을 하고있어요
<soyeomul> 소여물주고 잠시 백암온천 왔어요 폰이라서 언제 접속이 끊길지몰라서 막 써내려갑니다
<soyeomul> 우사 옆에 논 한떼기 있는데 우사부지와 필지를 합치는 과정중에 있어요 이게되면 우분투 1804 티셔츠 받는것만큼 개인적으로 큰 경
<soyeomul> 사입니다 행복이구요
<soyeomul> 다 4월달에 이뤄지길 희망합니다
<soyeomul> 내일은 저에게 볏짚주는 대농 임주형씨네 모짜리하러갑니다
<soyeomul> 하 이제 접속 끊길거 같아요 다들 좋은 하루 되세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 활기찬 한 주 보냅시다
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 퇴근들 잘하세요~~~
<soyeomul> 안녕핫[요
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 퇴근하시나바요
<samahui_ws> 아니요 전 야근이라 퇴근하시는 분들 잘 들어가시라고요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아..
<soyeomul> 전 퇴근한셈이네요 소여물 다 줬으니..
<soyeomul> 이제 저녁먹으로 나갑니다 오늘 친구랑 밖에서 먹기로 했네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 나가볼께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-17
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 오랜만에 웃긴 사진 한장 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/101049688653487009744/6545256701450416914
<autowiz> 젠투~ ㅋㅋㅋ 재미있는 그림 입니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 주간 뉴스레터 엄청 오렌만에 떳군요 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue523
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-18
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 티셔츠 18.04 105사이즈 3장 추가했습니다.
<soyeomul> 좀전에 추가금 입금하고 관련 메일 드렸습니다.
<soyeomul> 모짜리 하고 맥주 3캔 마셨더니... 아주 알딸딸 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 소여물 주러 가야하는데... 아아아아아아
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-19
<bridgebot4> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot4> <draco> 오늘 18.04 RC 나오는 날이군요. 평소 경험에 의하면 RC와 정식버전은 별로 큰 차이 없던데
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 오늘은 조용하네요.^^
<samahui_ws> 오늘도 회의와 함께 시작하는 하루인지라 조용 할 수 밖에 없는 1인 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 회의라 무겁네요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 저는 오늘 장애인의 날 행사가 있어 대기 중이라 한가하네요.
<lexlove> 행사 참여로 가보겠습니다. 좋은 하루 되세요.^^
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 플4 새로운 게임 출시하는데 시차 때문에 오늘 못하네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 내일을 기대해야겠군요...
<lexlove> 어떤 게임인데요?
<ircCloud^Seony> God of War라고 합니다.  플스 출시 사상 이래로 리뷰어들한테 최고의 평점을 받고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 "크레토스의 슈퍼맨이 돌아왔다" 라고 부릅니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 오~ 관심이 생기네요  ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 렉스님이 게임하실 시간만 좀 있으시면 사실 이브온라인 추천해드리고 싶은데 시간이 없으시니... ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 이브 온라인이라고요...
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 그거 아주 인생을 보내는 게임 아닙니까
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 잘가라 내인생. 또보자
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 그렇게들 얘기하지만, 그건 안해보신 분들이 그렇게 얘기하죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 저는 히어로즈오브 마이트앤 매직 3을 추천합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 현실은, 10명이 새로 시작하면 7명은 튜토리얼 끝내기 전에 그만 둡니다ㅣ
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 이브 2011년도부터 해오고 있는데, 지금도 너무 어려워서...
<bridgebot4> <draco> 히어로즈오브 마이트앤 매직도 인생까지는 아니지만 한번 빠지면 월단위로 삶을 소모하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 제가 이브온라인을 권해드렸던 이유는, 전혀 그런 게임이 아니거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 1주일에 3-4시간만 해도 충분하기 때문에 추천해드렸죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <draco> 그거 로그아웃해도 스킬 수련 시간이 지나가긴 하더만요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 심지어 바쁜 분들은 한 달에 3-4시간 하시는 분들도 계시다보니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 네... 스킬제 성장방식인데, 스킬은 게임을 꺼도 진행되거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 뭔가 재밌는 게임 나오면 이브 유저들은 잠수타서 딴겜 하다 다시 돌아온다거나,
<ircCloud^Seony> 스킬 다 될 때까지 안온다거나 하는 일이 일반적인데, 그게 원래 그렇게 즐기는 게임이죠...
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/04/ubuntu-18-04-t-shirt
<ircCloud^Seony> 셔츠가 좀 뭔가 우분투 스럽지 않네요
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 마스코트가 선만 있고 면 채우기가 없어서 그렬려나요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 배경색도 검은색이네요 저번 릴리즈 티셔츠는 배경색인 남색이였던거 같은데
<bridgebot4> <draco> 검은 티는 멋있긴 한데 실용성은 좀... 먼지타고 햇빛 받으면 확 덥고
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 혹시 openvpn 접속하면 잠시 후 끊어지는 현상 경험해보신 분 계신가요? 간혹 망에 따라서 경험해본적은 있는데, 14.04에서 16.04로 올리니 비슷한 증세가 다시 나타나네요.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 내일은 호기후배네 모짜리 합니다
<soyeomul> 오늘은 친구 양파밭 약치는데 따라가서 잠시 들바다봐주고 저녁 같이 먹고 맥주 한캔 했네요
<soyeomul> 알딸딸~
<soyeomul> 내일 모짜리위하야 먼저 자러 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-20
<bridgebot4> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot4> <douksini> 아, 신나는 금요일 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <draco> 발암걸릴거 같다!
<bridgebot4> <draco> 중국 업체 개발자와 API관련 협의중인데
<bridgebot4> <draco> 중국 개발자가 중국어만 해서,  중국 개발자 -> 중국 영업 담당 -> 우리쪽 담당자(통역) -> 나 프로세스가 이딴식이니 기술내용이 전혀 안통해요
<bridgebot4> <noel> 중국어만.. 이 문제군요. 저도 중국 회사랑 협업중인데.. 그래도 서로 어눌한 영어로 다이렉트로 커뮤니케이션 하니 암까지는 아닌데.. ;ㅁ;  화이팅입니다. ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 나랏말쌈이 듕귁에 달아 샹노무시끼야 라고 하세요
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 你最少应该可以英语吧。你在不可以英语的情况上，你如何谈何我们？적어도 영어는 하셔야조. 영어 못하는 상황에사, 저희랑 어떻게 대화하실꺼에요?  라고 한번...(그리고 회사 폭망(?))
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 你如何谈何我们？→你如何谈和我们？
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 주말 잘보내세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녀하세요~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-21
<bridgebot4> <kimej> 역시 개발자는 영어를 해야...
<Work^Seony> 이미 영어 다 하지않나요?  if, else, include 등 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <kimej> 영어한다고 그 뿌리인 라틴어까지 잘하는건 아닌것같아요,:)
<bridgebot4> <kimej> C언어 좀 한다고 영어까지 잘하는건 아닌...ㅠ
<bridgebot4> <draco> 18.04 깔았는데...다른데는 한글입력이 되는데 슬랙에서만 안되네요
<bridgebot4> <draco> 다시 시작해도 안되네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot4> <draco> 망했다
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 일렉트론 아니면 snap 문제겠군요...
<bridgebot4> <draco> vs code도 일렉트론 기반 아닌가요. vs code에서는 한글 되네요
<bridgebot4> <draco> 슬랙만 안되서 어휴 답답
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 이런...
<bridgebot4> <draco> 아 된다
<bridgebot4> <draco> snap 으로 설치한거 지우고 deb로 설치하니 되네요.
<bridgebot4> <karlian> 옹.........
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 서울지역 18.04 릴리즈파티 70분 더 받습니다. 수도권 쪽에 거주하시는 분들 중 아직 등록 못하신 분들의 많은 참여 바랍니다.
<bridgebot4> <draco> 헐 갑자기 70명
<bridgebot4> <lz-reflpass> 1804 릴리즈파티 지원링크 아시는분?
<bridgebot4> <draco> https://festa.io/events/19
<bridgebot4> <kimej> 패키징 해보고 있는데 왜 안되나 봤더니 버전이 17.04(지원 종료)라서 안되는거였네요…ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-22
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> hi~ ^^ Auto 위 즈님
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 제순님~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다. 잘 쉬시는 중?
<autowiz_> 사무실에서 일하는중이지 말입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 음? 18.04부터는 공식적으로 32비트 지원이 빠진건가요???
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 17.10때부터 빠졌을 겁니다
<youngbin_> 18.04 부터는 설치 직후 라이브패치를 쉽게 셋업할 수 있게 해주는군요 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/aXiqR3zw/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202018-04-22%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%208.00.55.png
<bridgebot4> <draco> 전 쿠분투 18.04를 설치했는데, 저 라이브 패치 셋업 창도 안나오더라구요. 그리고 32비트 버전도 다운받을 수 있고. 여러모로 우분투와는 따로 노나 봅니다.
<bridgebot4> <draco> 사실 그보다는 쿠분투가 18.04와 16.04 겉보기 차이가 별로 없어서(당연하지만) 실망했지만요
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> https://code.visualstudio.com/  마소에서.......
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> '데비안'
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 코드 편집기를 '데비안 패키지'로 내줬어요. 저 놀래도 되나요?
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 그냥 데비안 계열/우분투 계열 사용자가 많으니 데비안 패키지로 묶어준 거 같습니다만…
<bridgebot4> <draco> 리눅스 설치방법도 꽤 자세히 안내해주고 있어요 https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/setup/linux
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-15
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 안녕하세요
<razGon> 조용하군요.
<razGon> 봄이 왓습니다.
<razGon> 즐거운 봄을 즐기세요.
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<razGon> pchero_work: 방가요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 갑자기든 생각인데 터미널 프로그램에서 각 라인별로 혹은 문자별로 수신된 시간을 기록해서 알려 주는것도 시스템 운영 하는데 도움이 될거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 프로그램 수행 기록이 stage1/3   .... stage 2/3   .... stage 3/3 .... 이런식으로 3줄이 나온다고 치면
<autowiz> 각줄에서 로그가 발생한 시간을 적어주면 좋겠지만 그렇지 않은경우도 있어서 이런걸 각 스테이지가 몇분이 걸렸는지 확인할려면 사람이 실시간으로 보고 있거나 화면을 통째로 동영상 캡쳐 하는 수 밖에 없을거 같아서요.
<jason_KR> 17:12:21 <autowiz> 각줄에서 로그가 발생한 시간을 적어주면~  ;이미 있잖요? 어디서 봤는데...
<autowiz> 스크립트 같은걸로 리다이렉트 시켜서 시간 적는건 있었던거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> syslog..?
<jason_KR> history, 2 !
<autowiz> 시스로그는 보통 기본적으로 시간이 적히는거 같습니다. 히스토리는 옵션을 주면 시간도 같이 기록 됩긴 합니만 . 일단 제가 생각하는건
<autowiz> https://www.unix.com/shell-programming-and-scripting/187951-shell-perl-prepending-timestamps-console-output-writing-results-file.html
<autowiz> 이런 거 긴 한데 , 터미널 프로그램에서 해줬으면 하는 이유가
<autowiz> psql 이나 sqlplus , mysql 등 DB 프로그램 에서 특정 쿼리나 함수 사용하는경우에 시간을 볼려고 하는데 . 따로 로그 파일로뛀궈서 위 URL 처럼 처리하면 될거 같긴한데 아무래도 좀 귀찮은면이 있거든요
<autowiz> 터미널 프로그램을 직접 짜기도 너무 어렵고 오래 걸릴거같고 이래저래 좀더 생각해 보겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 터미털 프로그램 (ssh client 등등 )
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 로깅 관련툴은 많아요.
<pchero> syslog는 대부분 기본적으로 설치가 되어있어서 부담없이 많이들 쓰구요.
<pchero> 또한 설정만하면 로그를 한곳으로 모아서 볼 수도 있습니다.
<pchero> 다른 툴로는 로그 데몬이 돌아가고 데몬으로 로그를 던져서 처리하는 방식이 있는데, 대표적으로는 logstash  및 구글 stack driver 가 있습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-16
<autowiz> 히어로님 감사합니다. 각각 찾아서 한번 보겠습니다~ ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-17
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <codud2003> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오늘 모짜리 끝내고 소밥주고 온천왔어요
<soyeomul> 5일간 못 씻었어요
<soyeomul> 오른손목에 힘이 안들어가네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 오른손을 갑자기 많이 쓰신건가요
<soyeomul> 엇 영빈님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 예 마자요
<soyeomul> 오른손 많이 써서 상토랑 모판 나르다보니
<soyeomul> 요즘 왼손으로 소여물 줍니다
<soyeomul> 거 므다냐 오른손잡이가 왼손을 오른손만큼 잘 쓸수있도록 연습하는분 봤어요
<soyeomul> 당구 선수들요
<soyeomul> 각 안나오면 큣대를 왼손으로 잡고 치는데 제가 지금 그 꼴이어요
<soyeomul> 크롬북 키면 마우스도 왼손으로 잡고 클리ㅣ합니다
<soyeomul> 살 빼고 싶은분들 농촌으로 오시면 모짜리 모내기철에 일 돕다보면 살이 절로 빠질거어요
<soyeomul> 택배 상하차도 살빼는데 도옴됩니다
<soyeomul> 폰이라 후다닥 글 적고갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루 되셔요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 수고하세요 :)
<soyeomul> 낸낸^^
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-18
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 안녕하세요 오랜만입니다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘도 모짜리 하고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 울진군 평해읍 오곡 2리 에서 했는데요
<soyeomul> 오늘 우연찮게 울진군수 시찰과 겹쳐서 모짜리 현장에서 만나뵈었네요
<soyeomul> 아따 모짜리 하는동안 캔맥주 6개 깟습니다 알딸딸,,,
<soyeomul> 그리고 어제 송아지 한마리 또 태어났습니다
<soyeomul> 어제 바로 출생신고 했더니 오늘 주민등록번호 나왔더라구요
<soyeomul> 어제자 송아지 출생 기념으로 유니코드에서 송아지/소 를 나타내는 문자가 없나 살펴봤는데 딱 하나 걸렸어요
<soyeomul> b'\\U0001f403' 🐃
<soyeomul> 저거 소 그림입니다
<soyeomul> 유니코드 식별 번호가 "U+1F403"
<soyeomul> 저 소 그림을 대숲농장 옆에다가 추가로 기재해뒀어요;;;
<soyeomul> 신기하더만요;;;
<soyeomul> 곁가지로 b'\\U0001f427' 🐧 는 펭귄이어요~
<soyeomul> "U+1F427"
<soyeomul^bionic> 알딸딸 소여물 볏짚 주러 갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 점심요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 으아아아 휴가다아아아아아
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-19
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오전 8시 59분에 마포구 망원역 이비인후과에 도착해서 대기타는중입니다
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fermat39> 안녕하세요 김영하입니다  오늘 드디어 우분투 19.04가 릴리즈 되었네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오 오늘 릴리즈 인가요?
<autowiz> 시간되면 한번 설치해봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 어제 나온거 같네요 http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.04/
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 강원도 임원입니다
<soyeomul> 곧 경상북도 경계선 진입합니다
<soyeomul> 구간단속 구간이라 5분간 쉬어갑니다
<soyeomul> 다시 갑니다 모두 존하루요~~~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <byunjuneseok> `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`하니 19.04(development branch)에서 19.04가 되었네요. :)
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 고속도로에서 오다가 강원도 삼척쯤에서 동해고속도로(고속국도 65번) 하행선.
<soyeomul> 눈을 1초간 감았네요... 순간 차 바퀴가 덜덜덜 하길래 시끕하고 봤더니 차가 오른쪽으로 막 가고 있어서 버뜩 정신차리고 핸들을 바로 세웠어여
<soyeomul> 일촉즉발
<soyeomul> 오늘 여기 우분투 대화방에서 못 볼뻔 했네여
<soyeomul> 십년감수
<soyeomul> 졸릴땐 졸음쉼터에서 쉬었다 가요~~~
<soyeomul> 전 이만 내일 모짜리 위하야 눈 붙이러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-21
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요,,,
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 히어로님 어서세요~
<soyeomul> 전 이만 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 내일 또 모짜리 있어요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 자는데 므가 출렁이길래포항에서 지진낫나 생각하며 일어낫습니다
<soyeomul> 곧 재난문자 오더라구요
<soyeomul> 아 근데 울진앞바다네요
<soyeomul> 그리고 다시 잘까하는데 아침에 모짜리지 하고 일어나서 소여물 주러갑니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-13
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> ㅡ,.ㅡ/ 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 농장에서 소여물 다주고 폰으로 접속햇어요
<soyeomul> 안드로이드 파여폭스입니다
<soyeomul> 음음음 15일날 모짜리합니다
<soyeomul> 우리집 논을 부쳐주시는 동기삼촌께서 15일로 날을 잡았어요
<soyeomul> 오전 모짜리 오후엔 투표하러갈겁니다 어머니 모시고요
<soyeomul> 아따 입이 출츨한거시 맥주랑 초코파이 군것질거리 좀 사러갈까바요
<soyeomul> 다들 존 하루여~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-14
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> ^^
<lexlove_> 어제부터 경기도민입니다.
<Seony> 드디어 이사하셨군요
<lexlove_> 네. 그리고 백수로써의 의무를 다하고 있어요.
<Seony> 백수로 지내보시니까 어떠세요?
<lexlove_> 돈이 자꾸 사라지는 것과 미래에 대한 불안감 빼고는 좋아요
<Seony> 꾸준하게 일하셨던 분이라서 집에서 놀면 몸이 근질거린다고 하실 줄 알았는데 의외네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 어제 늦도록 술마시고 오전내내 뒹굴거리고 있어요
<lexlove_> 그건....
<lexlove_> 어제 2만보 걸었어요.
<lexlove_> 뭔가 부족해서 운동이라도 하자.
<Seony> 헐... 2만보면 엄청 걸으셨네요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 몸의 근질거림이 그렇게 나타났습니다. ㅎ
<lexlove_> 소여물님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> (오 대화중이셨군요)
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요!
<lexlove_> 네. 저 어제부터 경기도민입니다.
<soyeomul> 오 전입신고 다 하셨나바요! 축하드립니다!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 네. 어제 했어요.
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 다음 지방선거는 경기도지사의 선택에서 고민하겠네요 렉스님 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 넵. 이번엔 사전투표했습니다.
<soyeomul> 아따 전 내일 오전에 모짜리 해놓고 오후에 어머니 모시고 투표소 갑니다
<soyeomul> 어제 어머니 태울 쏘렌토 세차 해놨어요
<lexlove_> 오~
<soyeomul> 엄니께서 사료값 안정시킬라면 문재인찍자고 해서 놀랬어요
<lexlove_> 전 이사한 후 폐차했어요. 그런데 운전면허증도 같이 폐기했지요. ㅡㅡ^
<lexlove_> 오~ 멋진 어머니!!!
<soyeomul> 운전면허증을 폐기하시다니요?
<lexlove_> 차에 넣어둔 것을 폐차후 기억해 냈어요
<soyeomul> 아.. 그런 의미였군요
<soyeomul> 그럼 나중에 재발급하면 받을 수 있는...
<lexlove_> 다음날 폐차업체에 전화했더니 벌써 해버렸더라구요
<soyeomul> 저런저런;;;
<lexlove_> 도로교통안전공단에 새로운 주소가 업데이트되지 않아서 며칠 후에 하려고 합니다
<soyeomul> 아... 전입한 곳이 아직 DB 에 없는 신주소?
<lexlove_> 아뇨
<soyeomul> 한국어지만 어려워요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 이메일이나 한판 확인하러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 전에 커피 한잔 하구요
<soyeomul> 합!
<lexlove_> 어제 전입신고한 후 도로교통안전공단에 들어가봤더니 예전 주소로 나오더라구요. 아래 안내글 보니 주소를 잘 확인하라. 주소이전의 경우 며칠 후에 하라. 대략 이렇게 써 있었어요
<soyeomul> 아하~ 이제 이해옵니다;;
<soyeomul> ^^;
<lexlove_> 커피 맛있게 드세요
<soyeomul> 네넹~
<soyeomul> 진짜 이메일확인하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 슝~~~
<Seony> 혹시 라즈베리파이에 kvm 스위치 연결해서 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다.
<Jason-KR> lex love_: 전입 축하드리며, 신고식 해야죠? ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> Jason-KR: 안녕하세요.^^
<Jason-KR> Seo ny: KVM 스위치라면 물리적 스위치 말씀이요? 저는 시너지 쓰다가 베리어로 갈아 탔습니다. 아주 좋아요.
<Seony> 네 물리적인 스위치요
<Seony> 가끔 웹서핑만 하려고 컴퓨터 킬 때가 있는데, 그럴 때 라즈베리파이를 써볼까 해서요
<soyeomul> 어따따 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 전 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> Video(=Display) 아니라면, 물리 스위치보다 논리 스위치 추천합니다. ^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. 건강하세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 저녁 소녀물 주러가는길이어요
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 우사 다와서 길옆
<soyeomul> 뱀이 나타나서 식겁
<soyeomul> 햇네여 ㅜ
<soyeomul> 뱀띠가 뱀을 만난 이야그
<soyeomul> 합!
<Jason-KR> ㅋ
<soyeomul> 다시 가던길 갑니다
<soyeomul> 존하루여^^^
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 써니님, 혹시 사용하시는 kvm이 있으신 상황이신가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 사용하는 kvm이 있다기보단, 그냥 집에서 한 모니터에 컴퓨터 여러대 연결해서 쓰고 싶어서요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> Kvm 있으면 편하더라구요. 집에 라즈베리가 있으면 한번 테스트를 해보긴 할텐데, 저는 라즈베리가 없네요.( “ “)
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 베어본pc 까지는 물려봤어요.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-15
<Seony> 사무실에 안쓰는 kvm 스위치가 몇 대 있긴 한데, 집에서 쓰기엔 너무 거추장 스럽네요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 몇 대 정도 연결할 계획이세요? aten꺼 2:1을 프리젠테이션 컴퓨터에 물려 써보긴 했는데, 스크롤락키 두번인가, 누르는 식으로  전환하는 거였거든요.
<Jason-KR> Seo ny: 같은 학교 (직장동료?ㅎㅎㅎ)   얘기라서 인용해 봅니다. https://mnews.joins.com/article/23753212#home
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 넷메이트인가, 그건 4:1로... 이건 컨트롤키 두번인가, 누르는 식으로 전환하는거였어요. 가끔 컨트롤 키 두 번 잘못 눌리면 화면 전환되고..
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 제이슨님 안녕하세요~(꾸벅)
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 반갑습니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 실로 오랜만에 찾아뵙고 인사드리네요...
<Jason-KR> 윽! 뉘시더라? ㅠㅠ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아.. ‘선교’입니다. 이전에 우분투 발표 때도 한번 뵙기도 했고..
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 메모장 톰보이 관련 발표였다 하면 기억나실런지도 싶고...
<Jason-KR> 에구~    또이름'을 바꿔서 몰라봤잖요~
<Jason-KR> 왜요~ 기억 합니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 네...^^;;
<Jason-KR> 전공, 학교 또 과거 관심사 등 다~ 기억합니다. 또이름'을 자주 바꾸지 마세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아..네 감사합니다.^0^
<Jason-KR> 암튼, 한번 더 반갑습니다. 잘 지내지요? ^^
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 네~ 대학원 공부 마치고, 재작년에는 회사도 1년 다녀보다가...  작년부터는 다시 온라인으로 컴공하고 있어요.
<Jason-KR> ^^
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 써버실에 4:1인가, 5:1인가로 그건 아예 ‘수동 버튼’으로 조작되는 낡은 kvm인데, 인식이 잘 안될때도 있고(원인은 아직 못찾았어요) 그건 워낙에 낡은거라... 더 돈들이기 싫어서 그냥 쓰고 있네요.
<ianychoi> 아 안녕하세요 ㅎ 전 Ubuntu 슬랙에는 없고 이 IRC에만 눈팅하는 사람이라 ㅋ UbuntuKR 슬랙에 어떤 채널 하나가 여기와 연동된 걸까요, 아니면 모든 채널들이 연동된 걸까요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기 슬랙 연동해주는 봇이 있어요
<Seony> UbuntuKrSlack1이 봇이라, 여기랑 슬랙이랑 채팅 내용을 연동해줍니다
<ianychoi> 아 네 오랜만이네요 잘 지내시죠? :) 네 특정 채널 하나만 연동되었나 전체가 연동되었나 해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 같은 주제, 같은 체널 이름이고요. (웹)슬랙을 통해서 입장하려면 ubuntu-kr.org 첫 페이지에 가면 (역시 여기  웹 irc로 입장할 수 있는 관문이 있는 것처럼)  슬랙 관문이 있습니다. 슬랙의 명단을 보려면 슬랙으로 입장해야 합니다.
<Jason-KR> 답은 당연히 1체널 만!
<ianychoi> 하나 네 감사합니다 ㅎ 전 IRC 지금 2-30개 채널로 계속 켜두는데 슬랙은 지금도 10개 정도 있는 것도 버벅대는 컴터라서요 흙
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아, 써니님. 저 물어보고 싶은게 있었는데, 혹시 지금도 로그 관리하실 때 mysql 쓰시나 해서요.
<Seony> 어떤 로그요?
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> syslog요
<Seony> 아 아뇨 지금은 rsyslog를 그렇게 집중적으로 관리할 필요가 없어져서 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> rsyslog-mysql로 2-3년 정도 네트워크에서 발생하는 로그들을 모아놨더니 한 50기가가 되더라구요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> row 를 반 정도 지우고 덤프를 떠보고 해도 파일 자체가 줄지가 않아서 고민중이었거든요. mysql로 계속 갈지, 아님 postgresql이나, 다른 플렛폼으로 바꿀지요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 그럼 로그는 따로 쌓진 않고 그냥 흘려보내시는건가요?
<Seony> 네 거의 대부분은요. 사실 저희는 거의 대부분의 서버들이 외부에 공개되지 않아서, 필요한 로그는 웹서버 로그만 있으면 되거든요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> mysql이 리눅스 컨테이너에 올라가있어요. 이걸 리얼서버로 옮길까 고민도 하는데, 외국애들은 리얼서버에서 쓰느거랑 똑같다고 그냥 컨테이너에서 쓰라네요?
<Seony> 사람마다 환경마다 다 다르지 않나 싶네요
<Seony> mysql의 비중이 큰 서버라면 무조건 리얼 서버에서 운영해야죠
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아, 아까 kvm은.. 포트가 몇 개 정도 필요하신거에요?
<Seony> 그냥 데스크탑이랑 라즈베이파이랑 같이 쓸 정도만요.  근데 이게 제품을 아마존 같은데서 보다보니까 무선 마우스 같은 건 kvm에 연결하면 작동이 안된다는 말이 많네요
<Seony> 데탑에 꽂아쓰던걸 빼서 다시 라즈베리에 꽂고 하는 번거로운 일을 피하는 정도 선에서 써볼까 생각해봤거든요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 이전에 저도 뭔가 연결이 잘 안되어서 kvm용으로 키보드랑 마우스 따로 구비하고 했었어요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 데탑이랑 스왑하실꺼면.. rgb보다는 hdmi가 필요하시겠네요?
<Seony> 네 근데 다행히 데탑은 dp를 쓰고 라즈베리는 hdmi라서 모니터에는 둘 다 꼽을 수 있어요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아, 데탑 dp이세요? 그럼...  전환 하시면서 모니터 포트 선택도 별도로 조작하셔야 겠네요.
<Seony> 네 그정도는 괜찮죠 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> rgb용 kvm 가지고 저도 그렇게 썼었거든요. 가끔 스왑이 넘어가서 화면의 마우스가 조작 안될때 조금 당황스럽긴 해도.. 괜찮았어요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 개인적으로는 aten께 좋은 기억으로 남았어요. 스크롤락 더블푸시로조작하는 모델이었는데, 컨트롤 더블푸쉬와 비교해서 의도치 않게 화면 넘어가는 일이 없어서 심리적으로 조금 더 안정적이었어요.
<Seony> 아마존 찾아보니까 USB3 타입 kvm 스위치가 많던데, 보니까 usb3 하나로 마우스/키보드 전부 신호를 보내는 식이라 라즈베리파이에서 과연 그걸 제대로 인식할지 모르겠어요
<Seony> 게다가 마우스도 무선이고...
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 음.. 쓰시는 키보드/마우스를 물리실거면.. 저도 이전에 무선 마우스 있던거 해볼려다 안되었던 기억이 있기는 해요.
<Seony> 그렇다고 책상에 마우스 2개 키보드 2개를 다 놓기도 그렇고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이래저래 귀찮네요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 혹시 키보드가 ‘고가’ 제품이신건가요? 기계식 키보드라던지요.
<Seony> 아뇨 키보드는 그냥 애플에서 나온 알루미늄 슬림 키보드 써요.  원래는 기계식 썼는데, 와이프가 키보드 소리에 잠을 여러번 깨서 어쩔 수 없이 소음이 최대한 적은 키보드를 찾다가 이걸 쓰게 됐어요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 애플꺼쓰세요?!
<Seony> 네 집에 굴러다니는 게 있기도 했고, 저렴한 펜타그래프 하나 사봤는데 정말... 싸구려더라구요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> (어째 느낌은 잘 안맞물릴 느낌이긴 한데요...)
<Seony> 애플 알루미늄 키보드가 그래도 돈값은 하거든요... 키 몇 개가 작동이 안되는 점만 빼면 괜찮아요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 원래 쓰시던 맥도 있으시지 않나요?
<Seony> 저 이제 애플 제품 안쓴지 좀 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 저는  재작년부터 맥 유저가 되어서(  “ “)
<Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 애플에서 벗어나면서 뭘 쓸까 고민을 많이 했는데
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 지금은 우분투만 쓰시나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 실은 젠투를 쓰고싶었는데, 젠투가 요즘... 전망이 별로 안좋아요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아......(...)
<Seony> 그래서 이것저것 보다가 요즘 윈도우10에 있는 리눅스 서브시스템이 좋더라구요
<Seony> 그래서 윈도우10을 메인으로 쓰고, 여기에 리눅스 서브시스템으로 우분투 18.04 깔아서 쓰는데 만족스러워요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아... 해품달 말고 리품윈...
<Seony> 게다가 온라인 게임 꾸준히 하는 것도 있고 해서 어쩔 수 없이 윈도우를 쓰게 됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 생각해보니 저는 데탑에 윈10 깔아놓고, 리눅스 듀얼부팅으로 계쏙 쓰고있네요.
<Seony> 어차피 사무실에서 우분투 쓰니까 크게 문제는 없긴 한데, 윈도우10 계속 쓰다보니 나름 좋더라구요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아, 게이머이시면. 음.. 윈이죠.
<Seony> 제가 하는 게임이 리눅스에서도 돌아가긴 하는데, 네이티브로 돌리는게 아니라 에뮬레이션을 하는 형태인데 제가 에뮬레이션은 좀 싫어하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 네...게임은 네이티브죠...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 또 시스템 어드민이라는 직책상 일부 하드웨어 관리 프로그램이 윈도우용만 나오는게 좀 있어요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 저는 인강떄문에 하는 수 없이 윈도 데탑을 하나 만들어서 쓰고 있는데, 그곳에서 가끔 유로트럭으로 유럽 여행을 가곤.. 하거든요ㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 리눅스 베이스에 윈도우 가상화로 갈까 하다가... 윈도우10 한 번 꾸준히 써보자고 마음 먹고 쓰기 시작했는데, 계속 쓰다보니 암튼 윈도우10도 괜찮더라구요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 저는 인터페이스가 지금 애플로 맞춰져있어서(맥북/아이폰/아이패드)
<Seony> 아... 그 세계에 이미 발을 담그셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 당분간 헤어나오기 힘들죠
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 인터페이스를 포기하기 전 까지는 아마 계속 갈거 같긴 해요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 모든 기기에서 나의 모든 것이 연동되는 그 편리함 ㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 그런데 이미 ‘메모’같아서는 notion으로 옮겼어요.
<Seony> 물론 제가 그렇게 애플빠가 된 건 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 삼중합을 하고도 제 스스로는 ‘애플빠’는 아니라고 부인하고 있어요ㅋ
<Seony> 원래 제가 옛날부터 꿈꾸던 게 "쓰기 편한 리눅스(유닉스)" 였는데, 거기에 딱 들어맞았던게 맥이었거든요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 애플빠 정도 되려면 ‘트랙패드’와 ‘콩나물’까지는 있어야 하는거 아니냐며, 이정도로는 어림없다는 생각으로
<Seony> 맥에 MacPorts는 안쓰시나요?
<Jason-KR> 콩나물은 뭐요? ㅎ
<Seony> 구글링해보니
<Seony> 에어팟이라고 나오는군요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 콩나물->에어팟 이요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 오, brew 말고가 또 멕포트라는게 있네요?
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 저는 계속 brew 쓰고 있어요.
<Jason-KR> 왜 그럴? ㅎㅎㅎ 전혀 연관성이 없어 보이는 ...
<Seony> brew 말고 또 라고 얘기하기엔, 맥포트가 원조입니다 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아~
<Seony> BSD의 Ports 시스템을 맥으로 이식한 거라
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아..
<Seony> 근데 또 맥OS가 애초에 BSD라서
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 같은 bsd 계열이니..
<Seony> 암튼 그래서 전 brew 말고 MacPorts를 썼었어요
<Seony> 그게 제 성향에 좀 더 잘맞았는데, 관리가 좀 힘들긴 합니다.
<Seony> 마냥 BSD Ports 같진 않다보니...
<Seony> 전 올해 사무실에서 노트북 새거 사주는 해인데, 이제 맥북은 과감히 포기하고 델 XPS 15 아니면 프리시전 살까 고민 중이에요
<Seony> XPS 15 좋다더라구요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 시간을 가지고 비교해봐야겠네요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 저는 불편한 점이, ssh mount가 리눅스 같지 않은게 좀 그렇더라구요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 리눅스는 접속 될 때만 마운트 상태 유지되고, 일반 폴더랑 동일하게 사용할 수 있는데, 맥에서는 리눅스처럼 편하게는 안되는거 같더라구요. forklift를 써야 접근이 좀 용이하지는듯 하구요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 리눅스때는 마운트 잘되는게 좋았어요 (  “ “)
<Seony> 그게, 리눅스의 mount랑 BSD의 mount랑 사용법이 좀 달라요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아.
<Seony> 애초에 명령어가 GNU랑 BSD가 서로 많이 다른데, 맥에서는 섞여있어요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 조금 더 이야기해주실 수 있으세요?
<Seony> 음 잠시만요 예를 좀 들어드릴게요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 전 애시당초 brew에서 sshfs를 설치해서 쓰는것만 생각했었어요. bsd쪽 명령어를 생각 못해봤어요.
<Seony> 일단 당장 생각나는 것만 보자면 netstat라는 명령어만 해도 사용법이 아예 다르거든요
<Seony> 그리고...
<Seony> 리눅스에서 자동 마운트는 /etc/fstab에 기록하면 되지만 맥에서는 automount라는 명령어가 /etc/auto_master라는 파일을 참조해서 서비스를 구동합니다.
<Seony> 근데 맥에서는 언제부터인지는 모르겠지만 fstab이 없어졌더라구요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 그래서 맥에서 fstab를 찾을 수 없었던거군요..
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> (역시 사람은 배워야!)
<Seony> 리눅스 좋아하시니 맥OS도 한 번 파보세요. BSD라서 많이 다르긴 한데, 그래도 유닉스라 금방 배우실 거에요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 네. bsd 방식이 있는줄은 몰랐어요. 이거... 느낌이 영 신세계가 될듯 해요..
<Seony> FreeBSD는 여전히 많이 쓰이거든요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 생각해보니 그러네요. pfsense도 있고, freeNas도 있고, bsd 자체가 네트워크 환경 때문에 만들어진건데
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 마운트가 원할하지 않을 이유가 없네요.
<Seony> 넷플릭스가 freebsd로 운영된다고 해서 화제가 된 적이 있었어요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> ???
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 독특..하네요?
<Seony> 넷플릭스 엔지니어링 쪽에서 예전에 한 번 공개한 적이 있었는데,
<Seony> 굉장히 세심한 수준의 최적화를 통해서 굉장히 안정적으로 서비스 한다고 봤었어요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 우와...
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> ‘세심한 수준의 최적화’라...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 시스템 엔지니어랑이나 네트워크 엔지니어링 쪽으로 심도 있게 가려면 결국은 bsd를 해야하는 거 같더라구요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 입이 벌어지네요
<Seony> 걔네들이 리눅스를 쓸 줄 몰라서 freebsd를 선택한 건 아니라고 보거든요
<Seony> 나름대로 이유가 있었을텐데 고심 끝에 freebsd로 넷플릭스 전체 시스템을 구성했을 정도면, 퍼포먼스 수준이나 여러가지 것들이 더 좋아서 그랬을 거라고 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 깊은 참고가 되네요.
<Seony> 물론 엔지니어들이 freebsd에 더 익숙해서였을테지만...
<samahui_TP> 라이센스 문제도 한목했을듯 합니다. 리눅스보다도 훨씬 자유롭게 사용가능하니 기업입장에서 좋았을듯 하네요
<Seony> 앗 사마휘님 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 엇, 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_TP> 가끔 눈팅만 하고 있습니다 ^^;
<samahui_TP> 요즘 대전으로 좌천되서 일도 많은데 재택을 해도 코로나로 유치원을 못보내니 애들 돌보느라 바빠서 접속도 자주 못하고 접속해도 눈팅만 하다 나가고 그러네요 ^^;;
<Seony> 아 일이 바쁘시군요...
<samahui_TP> 일도 육아도 다 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 헐, git 서버에 ssh 포트를 열어놓고 fail2ban을 걸어놨떠니, 리젝되는 아이피들이 끝도 없이 나오네요.
<Jason-KR> 포트 변경 강추
<Seony> 전 포트 변경했는데도 스캔해서 들어오더라구요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 네, 변경을 해야 하는데..저게 gitlab 솔루션의 서버라, 솔루션쪽에서 바꿔줘야 하거든요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> Seony: 많이 타고 들어오나요?
<Seony> 하루에 5천건씩 들어와요
<Seony> 어차피 AllowUsers에 필요한 유저만 등록시켜서 쓰니까 크게 상관없긴 해요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 포트는 얼마나 올려서 쓰세요?
<Seony> 올리다뇨?
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 천번대..만번대..이런식이요.
<Seony> 아~ 2700번대에서 쓰고있어요
<Jason-KR> 전 1만
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아..천번대 이신거네요..
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> jason: 만번대는 어떠세요?
<Jason-KR> 아주 편안해요. 무슨 이유인지는 몰라도 포트 스캐닝해서 오는침입도없  었고
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 저도 포트를 바꿔야 할텐데, 솔루션 자체가 버전이 낮아서... 건들거면 아예 솔루션 새로 설치하고 포트 바꿔서 옮길까 고민중이에요.
<Jason-KR> 근데, shift (up)의 수치가 큰 의미는 없어요. 걍 충돌없이 편한 것 골라서 사용.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 친한 개발자 한명 중에 포트는 무조건 만번대 이상으로 올리라고 주장하는 개발자가 있어요. 다른 사람들도 실제로 그러한지가 좀 궁금하더라구요.
<Seony> 어차피 다 스캔해서 들어오는 건데 크게 의미 없을 거 같은데요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 네. 그렇긴 한데,  천번대와 비교해서 만번 대 까지는 스캔하는 사람들이 상대적으로 적다는 주장이거든요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 저도 큰 의미가 있을가 싶은데, 확실히 22번 포트는 관심이 높은 포트라 일단은 피해야겠네요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 22번은 피하는 게 좋긴 합니다.
<Seony> 예전에 제 사수였던 사람은 22번을 110번 같은 곳으로 리다이렉 시키기도 했어요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 메일포트로 리다이렉 시키는 이유가 있나요?
<Seony> 엿 먹으라구요 ㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 프트 변경이 아니라, 포트 리다이렉트? 그럼 어떻게 동작하죠? (질문입니다 ^^)
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 22번 문(ssh)으로 들어갔는데, 110번 문(pop3 메일)으로 연결되버리는 상황이에요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 매장 본안 문으로 들어가려 했더니 ‘매장 입구’로 연결되어 손님들과 함께 물건 사러 들어가는..기분이 들까 싶네요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 무언가 반응은 있으니 골똘히 살피며 패킷을 분석해볼테도..
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 가만히 분석해보니?! 메일 서버인걸 깨닫고는 “에잇”하며 다른 ip를 향해 가진 않을까 싶네요.
<Jason-KR> 흠...예, 그냥 '무응답' 또는 위 제 질문처럼 "어떻게 동작할지"~ ㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 동작이라...  포트 리퀘스트 요청을 하면, 22번 포트의 메모리 참조 값이 110번 포트로 호출되 110번 포트가 리턴되어 110번 포트가 응답이 될듯...한데 맞을라나 싶네요;;;
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아, 서로 ‘인터페이스’가 달라서 아마 a를 요청하는 부분에 대하여 ‘해당 요청에 대한 응답 사항이 없어’ 응답할 수 없음 혹은 리젝되면서 끊어질거 같긴 한데, 안해봐서 모르겠어요.
<Jason-KR> ^^
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> pop가 없어서 imap쪽으로 접속 시도를 해봤는데, ‘bad pack length 706757185’, Disconnaction: packet corrupt 하면서 꺼지네요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 이건 확실히 뭔가 오묘한데요.ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 예, 이해 됩니다. 감사 ^^
<Jason-KR> 즐 식사 하세요. ^^
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 네~
<samahui_TP> 맛있는 점심 식사들 하세요~
<samahui_TP> 전 나중에 또 올께요~
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요 최근 우분투를 시작했습니다. 잘부탁드립니다.
<lex__> 안녕하세요. 반갑습니다.
<GGOBP> 배포판 여러가지 많이 거치고 왔는데, 우분투가 정말 쾌적하네요 ㅎㅎ
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. 안녕하세요?
<Jason-KR> GGO BP: 어떤 어떤 배포판을 거쳤는지 물어봐도 될까요? ^^
<GGOBP> 민트-데비앙-만자로-MX-솔루스 입니다.
<GGOBP> 솔루스 쓰다가 OpenCL사용해야 할 일이 있었는데, 이게 AMD-pro 드라이버를 설치해야한다는 말이 있어서.. 설치하려고 보니까 찾아보기도 힘들고 난이도가 다소 있는 것 같아서..
<GGOBP> 우분투는 해당 드라이버를 공식지원하고있고.. 워낙 정보도 많아서요 ㅎㅎ 솔루스를 오래 쓰다보니, budgie데스크탑에 익숙해서 우분투budgie 설치해서 쓰고있습니다.
<GGOBP> 악 팅겨
<GGOBP> 악 팅겼네요..
<GGOBP> 민트는 정말 쉽다곤 하는데.. 제가 민트 쓰던때는 아예 아무것도 모르고 깔았더니 카톡도 못깔고 뭐 하고싶은걸 하나도 못해서 고생좀 했었습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ..
<Jason-KR> 답글 고맙습니다.   저도 안 써봤는데, 최근 만자로, 팝! 이 인기 있다고 들어서 물었었습니다.
<GGOBP> 만자로가 아치기반이라서 업데이트 속도가 빠르고 뭐 그런 얘기들 있는데, 저는 아직 리눅스를 오래 접한게 아니라서 체감은 별로 못했습니다.
<Jason-KR> 우분투는 정말 문서가 많죠.
<Jason-KR> 예, 고맙습니다.
<GGOBP> 우분투는 뭐든 하려고하면 찾아보면 너무 잘나와서 정말 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<GGOBP> 저희 모임가지는 날이 있으면 꼭 참석하고싶습니다. 우물안 개구리겠지만 개인적으로 VIM을 꽤 쓴다고 생각해서 vim골프 대회같은것도 하면 재미있을 것 같네요
<Jason-KR> 웹 포럼에도 공지 있지만, 매월 마지막 토요일 세미나 있습니다. ^^
<GGOBP> 찾았습니다 감사합니다!
<GGOBP> 우분츄 보는데 재밌네요 ㅋㅋ
<lex__> 어떤 내용인가요?
<GGOBP> 일본 우분투 커뮤니티에서 만든 만화같은데
<GGOBP> 한국어번역도 돼있어요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <fmowl> 몇화 만 번역돼있죠
<lex__> 아하~
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <fmowl> 일판은 10몇화던데요?
<GGOBP> 개인적으로 일본 기술서 되게 좋아하는데 ㅎㅎ 보면 막 프로그래밍언어가 캐릭터화돼서 나오는 것도 있고
<GGOBP> 우분츄는 기술서라기보단 그냥 만화네요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <fmowl> 일본 우분투인가 it 잡지에서 연재 되던건데
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <fmowl> 그 잡지가 연재가 끊난듯합니다.
<GGOBP> 제가 리눅스 처음 접할 때 봤던 것도 시스템관리자형 여자 라는 만화였어요
<GGOBP> 그건 한국에서 만화로 배우는 리눅스 시스템 관리 라는 제목으로 나왔구요
<GGOBP> 그거 쓰신분이 모질라제단의 Piro님이셔서 관심있었어요
<GGOBP> 잡지 연재가 끝났군요.. 한번 다 읽어봐야겠네요
<lex__> 오늘은 왠지 술한잔 하고 싶네요
<GGOBP> 87클러커라고 오버클럭관련 만화도 있는데, 일본에선 그런 IT관련 오타쿠(?)만화가 많아서 ㅋㅋ.. 저도 약간 오타쿠라 일본책들이 딱 취향저격인 것 같아요
<GGOBP> 저도 퇴근하면 술한잔 해야겠네요
<lex__> IT관련 만화는 못봤는데 보고 싶네요
<lex__> 아직 퇴근전이에요?
<GGOBP> 네
<lex__> 저런
<lex__> 전 4/1부터 백수랍니다.
<GGOBP> 웹개발 하고있는데 여기 무슨.. 인력이 4명 필요한 일을 2명한테 몰아주고서 일을 시키니까..
<GGOBP> 회사가 뭐이렇게 짠지..
<lex__> 고생이 많습니다. 토닥토닥
<GGOBP> 제가 사유소프트웨어에서 벗어나고싶어서 리눅스로 온건데 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 친구들이 게임하자고 부르면 항상 윈도우로 재부팅했었는데
<GGOBP> 여러가지로 좋은  툴을 많이 알게돼서 이제는 윈도우 없이도 원하는 일은 다 할 수 있게된거같아요
<GGOBP> 게다가 항상 갖고있는 핸드폰 안드로이드가 은행이나 이런거 다 할 수 있으니.. 정말 이 세대에 태어난게 리눅스 쓰기에 제일 좋지 않나 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 이런 커뮤니티활동을 안했어서 이젠 같이 리눅스 얘기도 할 수 있고 할테니 너무 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex__> ^^
<Jason-KR> GGO BP: 또 물어봅니다만, 아얄씨 클라이언트 뭐 쓰는지~ 또는 어떤 앱으로 접속했는지~ 물어봐도 되요? 왜냐면, 귀하의 아이피가 독특해 보여서 묻습니다. ^^
<Jason-KR> 저는 WeeChat 와 ircCloud 를 번갈아 씁니다.
<GGOBP> 크로미엄에서 webchat으로 접속했습니다. ip가 독특한건 아마도 근무지 환경이랑 관계가 있겠죠..?
<Jason-KR> 아~ 글타면, 웹챗에서 배정받은 주소인가봅니다. 감사. ^^
<Jason-KR> BRB
<Jason-KR> fox mask: 확진자 숫자 등 줄어드는 모양이 안보이고, 점점 더 이태리를 따라가는 것 같아서 걱정입니다. 건강 조심하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-16
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 오래간만입니다.
<razGon> 코로나의 긴... 터널을 지나...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오랫만에 뵙네요.  요즘 별일 없으신가요?
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 아.. 라즈곤 선생님 오랜만에 인사드리네요. 건ㄱㅇ하시죠?!
<SunGyo> .
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> .
<SunGyo> 슬랙웨어에ㅓ 사용하는 닉네임이랑, irc에서 노출되는 닉네임이 다르군요. 그래서 제이슨님이 절 못알아보신거였네요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984>
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요?    아~ 또이름이 달리보이는군요?!! 저도 지금  알았습니다.
<SunGyo> 이거 봇 생성 초기에도 이야기가 언핏 오고간 기억이 나는데, 기억이 가믈가믈하네요.
<SunGyo> 아놔 이넘의 '전자정부 프레임웍'!!
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<SunGyo> 아, 럭스님 안녕하세요.
<SunGyo> 이렇게 접속자 몰릴 것 같으면 접속자 증가량에 따라서 aws에 노드 복제해서 띄우고 로드 벨런싱 해주면 얼마나 좋을까요.
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요?     점심식사 맛있게 하세요. ^^
<lex__> 맛잠하세요.^^
<Jason-KR> ^^
<Jason-KR> twin senbrim: 안녕하세요? @대구 이번 질병으로 아주 힘들었겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<twinsenbrim> 안녕하세요~ 견딜만합니다 :-) 언론보도랑 체감은 늘 차이가 나죠. 현 한국언론이랑은 더더욱
<Jason-KR> 예, 다행입니다. ㅠㅠ 사실인지 몰라도, 31번이 쑥대밭을 만들었다고....31번이 중요한 것이 아니라, TK 가  거점이 되어서 참 안타깝습니다.
<twinsenbrim> 신*지 지부가 전국 대도시에 다 있는데 유독 대구 31번이 수퍼전파자 월드 페이머스 페이션트써티원이 된데는 다 그럴만한 연유가 있기때문인것 같아요. 대구MBC가 유착가능성 건드리긴했는데 아마 묻히겠지요.
<Jason-KR> 저는 몰랐었어요.
<twinsenbrim> ㅋ 저두 그냥 공중파 뉴스 유튜브 클립만 몇 꼭지 본것 뿐이에요.
<Jason-KR> twin senbrim: 제가 텔레그램으로 메시지 드려도 되는데, 기왕 지금 여기서 만난 김에 *개인*메시지 한 줄 드렸어요.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. ^^
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<SunGyo> Foxmark) 꾸벅...
<foxmask> Jason-KR: 우린 괜찮아. I hope your are fine too ;) we stay at home 1 month more. the government expects to allow us to get out on May 11th.
<foxmask> we fear of that because we don't see any measurments to be safety outside. no mask, no glove. nothing
<Jason-KR> 맨날 반말이야~ 콱! ㅋㅋㅋ  <--- this is a joke. ^^
<Jason-KR> 유튜브에 보면 손수건으로 쉽게 만드는 마스크" 있어요. ^^
<foxmask> Jason-KR: lol
<foxmask> SunGyo: 안녕 ^^
<Jason-KR> 몇년전부터  한국 농담에  "이불 밖은 위험해" 라고 있어요. Take care yourself. ^^
<lex__> foxmask: 몸조심하세요.
<foxmask> Jason-KR: ^^
<SunGyo> foxmask: hi dude, nice to see you in this chennel. We've met before?
<foxmask> lex__: 감사합니다. 어떻게 지내?
<foxmask> SunGyo: I don't think so ;)
<foxmask> SunGyo: i'm here since almost a year to try to 한국어를 말하다 ^^ and other things
<SunGyo> I see. It looks first time to meet each other ;)
<SunGyo> I'm SeonGyo Kim who is pastor and now studying the computer science
<foxmask> SunGyo: great!
<foxmask> SunGyo: i'm a Python Developper (and creates opensource projects)
<SunGyo> So you are in Korea? Or any others in Earth? Or... in galexy? hh
<foxmask> SunGyo: France
<Jason-KR> 갤럭시, <-- 선교님 답다. 오랜만에 보는 위트. ^^
<SunGyo> Oh, how nice. It's my pleasure you are a python dev. ;) I love python
<SunGyo> So, could you keep saying about your open source projects?
<foxmask> 프랑스 사람 이애요
<SunGyo> Bonju
<Jason-KR> 끼어들기해서 미안하지만, 음..그의 깃헙을 보면, 무려 "한불  자동번역 인공지능" 머 이런거...
<foxmask> SunGyo: you can have a look at https://github.com/foxmask to see a few of them :)
<SunGyo> Looks pretty interesting.
<SunGyo>  Baeuda - 배우다  <- you like Korean
<foxmask> it is :)
<foxmask> a project to help learning what ever you want
<SunGyo> 한국어를 무척 좋아하는 분이신가보네요 ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> SunGyo: 네
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> SunGyo: 나는 한국 연구소에 1 년 동안 합류했습니다. 수업은 9 월에 시작합니다
<Jason-KR> 나는 한국 "어학원"에 1년 동안 합류합니다.. 수업은 20년 09월에 시작합니다.
<foxmask> Jason-KR: 감사합니다
<Jason-KR> ^^
<foxmask> ^^
<SunGyo> I just read your repository list. You are very creative man
<foxmask> SunGyo: I don't know. I just try to share stuff I use for me
<SunGyo> May I ask your favorite IDE? Which is prefer: sublime vs pycharm
<foxmask> but as I do that since 20years, I decided to learn korean and put that in standby ;)
<foxmask> i like both but i prefer pycharm
<SunGyo> https://github.com/kimsg1984
<SunGyo> Here's mine. list is poor ;)
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<SunGyo> 꾸벅...
<soyeomul> 크롬OS에서 접속했어요
<foxmask> SunGyo quality > quantity ;)
<soyeomul> 방금 모짜리 마치고 들어왔네요
<soyeomul> (앗 대화중이셨네요)
<soyeomul> 선교/폭스마스크 모두 꾸벅꾸벅
<SunGyo> 고생하셨어요.
<Jason-KR> 오~ 또, 선수 입장. ㅋㅋㅋ   반갑습니다.
<lex__> soyeomul: 어서오세요
<soyeomul> 엇 재준님 넙쭉~
<SunGyo> foxmask) thank you
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<SunGyo> But they are old code.
<soyeomul> 봉하쌀막걸리 오늘도 풀었네요 모짜리 하는곳에 읍장님과 조합장님 다녀가셨는데 봉하쌀막걸리 잘 먹었다고 얘길 들었어요
<soyeomul> 달달합니다 봉하막걸리
<SunGyo> Foxmask, May I ask your e-mail or other communication channel you prefer? I want to keep in touch with you.
<foxmask> soyeomul: 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 넵^^
<foxmask> SunGyo: it's my nickname @protonmail.com
<Jason-KR> Sun Gyo:  foxmask.net
<Jason-KR> ~에 여러 개 있어요.
<SunGyo> You are proton user. 제이스님 감사요.
<foxmask> SunGyo: yes
<soyeomul> 프로톤메일 imap/smtp 아직 지원 하지 않는거죠?
<SunGyo> < 그거 유료 대상으로 지원하지 않나요
<soyeomul> 유료대상... 음... 글쿤요
<SunGyo> Imap 쓰려다 유료 요구하길래 말았거든요.
<soyeomul> 끄덕끄덕~
<SunGyo> 경기도쪽에서는 재난기본소득을 개인당 10-20만원씩 지금 카드 통해서 넣어주었는데
<SunGyo> '재난' 목적으로 생필품 사쓰라고 넣어준 돈인데, 문제는 사용 범위가 한정되어있어서 정작 '생필품'을 구입할 데가 별로 업네요 .
<SunGyo> 나라의 꼴(form)이 매우 보기 좋습니다.
<SunGyo> 경기도민으로서 이러한 행정 지원이 매우 매우 자랑스럽기 그지 없네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-17
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요
<GGOBP> https://youtu.be/4ZHloJVhcRY 아까전 점심시간에 보고 온 리눅스 영화인데 정말 재미있네요 ㅋㅋ..
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오늘도 오전에 모짜리했어요~
<soyeomul> 비가 와서 모짜리 끝내고 잠시 백암온천 씻으러 왔습니다
<soyeomul> 참 좋은날 아련한날... 신해철 노래 듣다가 생각나서 세월호 아이들과 함께 있는 그림을 발견했어요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 석기님 오셨네요
<soyeomul> 오 석기님 안녕하세요!!!
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요? 어떻게 지내요 ?
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Musaz> 안녕하세요 모두 방갑습니다
<Musaz> 우분투서버를 사용하다 궁금한접이생겨서접속하게되었습니다
<Musaz> 우분투 서버를 노트북에 설치하였는대요 화면을 꺼놓쿠 십은대요 구글 에서 검색하다가 우연희 setterm -blank 1
<Musaz> 이렇게 설정하니 화면이 조금있다가 자동으로 꺼지는대요
<Musaz> 바로즉시끄려면 blank 0 을하면되는건가요?setterm으로 검색하면 전부영어루 나와서
<Musaz> blank 0 으로 잘못설정했다가 모니터가 안켜질가봐요 궁금해서 물어봅니다 감사합니다
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<groudon_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 그로우돈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 잠시 메일 보느라 인사늦었네요~
<soyeomul> 아아앗
<soyeomul> 내일 또 모짜리 있어서 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요^^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요
<GGOBP> 세계 최초의 1000R 곡률 모니터라고 나온제품을 이번에 사서 컴터에 꼽았는데;;/... 이거 장난아니네요 너무 좋아요..
<GGOBP> 우분투가 우분투로 안보이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-18
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오늘도 오전에 모짜리 하고 왔어요~
<soyeomul> 울진 좀 쌀쌀합니다 어제 비가 왔었어요~
<soyeomul> 잠시 커피 타임~
<soyeomul> ㄷ
<soyeomul> 저도 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요? 어떻게 지내요 ?
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. 잠수함 뉴스는 안타깝습니다ㅏ. 안타까운 일 입니다.
<Jason-KR> brb
<foxmask> 왜? => 잠수함 뉴스는 안타깝습니다ㅏ
<Jason-KR> 프랑스 잠수함 선원들이 코로나19 병 많이 걸렸다"는 뉴스를 봤어요.
<foxmask> ho I see. You spoke about a battle ship 항공 모함 not a submarin like 잠수함 seems to by translated to me
<foxmask> to be*
<Jason-KR> Ah~  U R exactly right. I made a mis-thinking. sorry. ^^
<foxmask> no problem ; I thgouht that was the same word for battle ship and submarin in Korean language
<Jason-KR> no, no, 우리 한글도 "잠수함"과 "항공모함"을 완전히 다르게 구분합니다. ^^
<foxmask> i fed up with our president (macron and trump) ; who are complaining because of China ; they should be focus on us not the why china should have hidden things about their number of death
<foxmask> it's exhausting
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ Ye~ I thing so. too.
<foxmask> and the worst, we need china for having mask ...
<foxmask> we are not comfortable with the date when we will be authorized to get out. I dont feel we are ready for that. We have nothing to protect us in the bus and public transport, and no masks. it's a suicide
<Jason-KR> ㅠㅠ, I'm sorry about it.
<Jason-KR> 😭
<foxmask> at least, we all try to make our own masks ;)
<foxmask> my mother in law made some for my wife and children and me
<Jason-KR> 예, U'd make a self-defencing.
<foxmask> yes
<foxmask> on May 11th we will look like 우주 비행사 with mask, glow hat and so on :)
<Jason-KR> :)
<foxmask> how is the weather today ?
<Jason-KR> warm.
<foxmask> fine !
<foxmask> it's almost 25°C here and sunny
<foxmask> everybody is quiet
<Jason-KR> SAT D is a (half-)holiday.
<foxmask> ok
<Jason-KR> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/XxZI1XMb/image.png
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> in my quest of learning korean I found KBS World Radio stuff http://world.kbs.co.kr/service/contents_list.htm?page=1&lang=f&menu_cate=learnkorean&id=
<foxmask> they propose to explain expression from series they cut in pieces
<Jason-KR> My above PIC is wrong. My mistake.
<foxmask> it's saturday ; nothing is important ;)
<Jason-KR> file:///home/jason/%EC%82%AC%EC%A7%84/%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%83%B7,%202020-04-18%2017-29-46.png https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ExQGO5vB/image.png
<Jason-KR> file:///home/jason/%EC%82%AC%EC%A7%84/%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%83%B7,%202020-04-18%2017-34-47.png https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Q6T4EhSW/image.png
<foxmask> yeah
<foxmask> yes
<Jason-KR> ^^
<foxmask> 22° this afternoon
<foxmask> does korea have plan for a vaccine against covid19 ? 'cause http://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2020-03-27-oxford-covid-19-vaccine-programme-opens-clinical-trial-recruitment ... o_O
<foxmask> be back later ;) have a nice day!
<Jason-KR> brb
<foxmask> take care of yourselves everybody
<Jason-KR> ^^
<GGOBP> 우와.. IRC클라이언트 설치해서 쓰는데.. 여지껏 ubuntu-kr에서 왜안될까 연구하다가보니..
<GGOBP> ubuntu-ko 였네요..
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 다들 주말 잘 보내시고 계신가요~
<soyeomul> 아따 밤이 되니 입이 출출하네여~
<GGOBP> ㅎㅎ 저는 퇴근하고 서울 본집에 왔는데 주문했던 외장SSD가 와있어서 기분이 좋네요
<GGOBP> 요즘은 외장SSD가 2테라도 넘는게 나오고.. 제 우분투시스템은 CPU프로세스가 16코어 32쓰레드인데
<GGOBP> 세상이 참 빠르게 발전하네요..
<GGOBP> 저는 16코어CPU면 모든 컴퓨터가 클라우드화 될 때까지 오랫동안 시스템하드웨어를 안바꿔도 유지될 것 같아서 첨부터 쌘걸로 샀어요 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 솔루스는 처음 깔았을 때 GPU드라이버도 자동으로 잡아서 설치할 수 있고 다운로드센터에 서드파티앱들이 굉장히 직관적으로 카테고리화돼있어서 GUI 초기설정이 잘돼있었는데..
<GGOBP> 우분투는 거기에 비해 조금 투박하지만, 정보도 많고 소프트웨어들도 우분투기준으로 테스트되고 다른면에서 쓰기가 너무 좋네요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> ggobp님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 첨뵙겠습니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말 보내셔요~
<soyeomul> 전 이만 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-19
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 @_@
<foxmask> 안녕하세요? 어떻게 지내요 ?
